# Singles who are for the "Love Of Disney"



## ttester9612

*DRAMA FREE* Please

If you are single and love Disney, then this is the Thread for You. Here is a place to share your life, thoughts and love with other singles.  It's the place where you can share the thrills and chills with those who are in like mind about Disney. It's place where eventually with Disney Magic you might meet  your prince or princess and fall in LOVE .  

Please note, this is not a thread to harass, be mean or rude in any way to another human being. If that's what you want, then please do not subscribed to this thread.

The following is a test that was originated by the author of the very first Singles Thread, I thought it would be appropriate to start this thread with the same test. 


> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!



For Me I'm an 8 and looking for an 8


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi Tt! great idea! 
I am an 8 looking for a 6 or above!


----------



## ttester9612

Jade so glad you have joined me. You will settle for a 6?  Are you sure?


----------



## disneyfanx3

HI tt and Jade - I am going to join you all over here


----------



## ttester9612

CHARLENE

   I'm so glad to have you join us. 

So what is your rate for a potential mate?


----------



## disneyfanx3

I want a  7


----------



## ttester9612

So for those going in May, what will be the first thing you do after you have arrived and checked into the resort?

For me, I'll first contact Darcy letting her know I've arrived (she gets in before me).  Since I've never been to POP I will explore and then head over to the Boardwalk, love walking around there. If Smee has arrived, then hopefully he will join Darcy and I.  I have an ADR at Spoodles, which I've never eaten there, looking forward to it.  Has anyone else eaten there? Would love to read your comments.


----------



## disneyfanx3

For me after I check in - I want to head over the Magic Kingdom - that is my fav park and I want to go there first - that is if I arrive early enough on Thursday -  If I get there later in the evening - I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> So for those going in May, what will be the first thing you do after you have arrived and checked into the resort?
> 
> For me, I'll first contact Darcy letting her know I've arrived (she gets in before me).  Since I've never been to POP I will explore and then head over to the Boardwalk, love walking around there. If Smee has arrived, then hopefully he will join Darcy and I.  I have an ADR at Spoodles, which I've never eaten there, looking forward to it.  Has anyone else eaten there? Would love to read your comments.




Well...I am probably a 10..(I am a true Disney NUT) and accepting of no less than an 8...(hmm...do I still qualify to post on a singles link....heck yea..I am NOT married so that must make me single...lol)

As for the first thing I will do in May....Well..(ok let me keep it Disney, non mushy) I am not certain.... Randy and I get into the airport at the exact same time...(and can you believe it that was not planned at all, just happened that way) I will check in at POP of course, then it will depend on Randy what we do next... If it were me it would be my normal routine that I do with Genesis. (Although MK is the most magical park for me I normally do not go there on Day 1) My first day is normally HS, making a beeline for ToT..woohoo...and I normally ride it 3 times in a row before I move over to RRC.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> I have an ADR at Spoodles, which I've never eaten there, looking forward to it.  Has anyone else eaten there? Would love to read your comments.


Be sure to order the mediterranean dips! They're awesome.


----------



## ttester9612

Ladies to the new singles thread. 



acm563 said:


> Well...I am probably a 10..(I am a true Disney NUT) and accepting of no less than an 8...(hmm...do I still qualify to post on a singles link....heck yea..I am NOT married so that must make me single...lol)
> 
> As for the first thing I will do in May....Well..(ok let me keep it Disney, non mushy) I am not certain.... Randy and I get into the airport at the exact same time...(and can you believe it that was not planned at all, just happened that way) I will check in at POP of course, then it will depend on Randy what we do next... If it were me it would be my normal routine that I do with Genesis. (Although MK is the most magical park for me I normally do not go there on Day 1) My first day is normally HS, making a beeline for ToT..woohoo...and I normally ride it 3 times in a row before I move over to RRC.



Angy, don't forgot the ADR at Prime Time on Friday evening.  We will have a blast.  



CoasterAddict said:


> Be sure to order the Mediterranean dips! They're awesome.



Thanks, I'll mark that on my list to try.


----------



## ttester9612

Before we continue further, since this is a new thread let us re-introduce ourselves.

I'm 51, female, been a widow since 1999, have one son who is 23. I live in Maryland and work in Arlington, VA.  I love everything there is about Disney and cruises.    In fact, I have 3 trips this year to WDW. I now have a myspace which the link is in my SIG.


----------



## disneyfanx3

I am Charlene a 35 yr old female with 3 children girls who are 7 and a son who is 2. - I love going to Disney, but  I also like to travel other places - I love to travel!


----------



## Sha

Thanks for the invite Teresa. I am probably a 7 or 8 on an average day, and then more on others. My sister calls me a 'Disney Diva' because she just doesn't get it quite the same way. I love to go and escape there. It has been a great asset for me this year especially. I spent a couple trips last year with some from the boards for meets, but was studying during the day so I missed a lot of the fun. I am glad that we started the planning for the May trip. My arrival time will depend on a couple things but I may spend some time alone this time. I know I am to meet up with Teresa later in evening. Not sure exactly. Thought there might be a mini meet mid afternoon, but am checking into a couple places. Other than that... there really isn't any agenda for the trip, except a few ADRs that were made. I have NEVER made this many ADRs before! 

Looking forward to the trip and celebrating a lot of things!


----------



## Master Mason

Hello everyone.

Gregg, Male 42, have 2 sons 24 and 16 this coming sunday.  Live in CA so have only been th WDW twice, but go to DL regularly.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Thanks for the invite Teresa. I am probably a 7 or 8 on an average day, and then more on others. My sister calls me a 'Disney Diva' because she just doesn't get it quite the same way. I love to go and escape there. It has been a great asset for me this year especially. I spent a couple trips last year with some from the boards for meets, but was studying during the day so I missed a lot of the fun. I am glad that we started the planning for the May trip. My arrival time will depend on a couple things but I may spend some time alone this time. I know I am to meet up with Teresa later in evening. Not sure exactly. Thought there might be a mini meet mid afternoon, but am checking into a couple places. Other than that... there really isn't any agenda for the trip, except a few ADRs that were made. I have NEVER made this many ADRs before!
> 
> Looking forward to the trip and celebrating a lot of things!



    

Sha I'm so HAPPY that you join us. Looking forward to meeting you in May.


----------



## Sha

Im a 39yr old female who was introduced to Disney as a child. I live in FL about 90 mins from WDW. I love having the access to it. I am an AP holder and a DVC owner. I am hoping ... no planning to see other Disney parks.


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Gregg, Male 42, have 2 sons 24 and 16 this coming sunday.  Live in CA so have only been th WDW twice, but go to DL regularly.



    

Mason, you're the first male, thanks for joining us.  Have you made a decision about joining us in May?


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> Mason, you're the first male, thanks for joining us.  Have you made a decision about joining us in May?




It is not looking very good.  I am still looking for work, I truely wish I could be have to be responsible first.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> It is not looking very good.  I am still looking for work, I truely wish I could be have to be responsible first.



several are keeping fingers crossed and prayers said for you... as you know


----------



## acm563

44/F/VA  I have a wonderful son who will be 26 in September and a Great Niece who lives with me intermittently who will be 9 in July.

I always dreamed of going to DW as a child and then for my sons 17th Birthday I surprised him with our first DW vacation and i have been hooked ever since. My family thinks I am crazy and when I say I am going on vacation I get "the look" and the "and I guess by that you mean DW, and they shake their head"

My son has inherited my love for Disney and I am working on the niece, she loves DW but doesnt love the rides excpet for Splash Mt and the kiddie rides. I was a very mean Auntie and Made her ride EE last year....long story.... This will be the first year since 2005 that I have not taken her with me to DW but I am giving her a break and desensitizing her to rides thru BG here in VA!


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> It is not looking very good.  I am still looking for work, I truely wish I could be have to be responsible first.





Sha said:


> several are keeping fingers crossed and prayers said for you... as you know



I to will include in my prayers, that something will come along soon for you.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> 44/F/VA  I have a wonderful son who will be 26 in September and a Great Niece who lives with me intermittently who will be 9 in July.
> 
> I always dreamed of going to DW as a child and then for my sons 17th Birthday I surprised him with our first DW vacation and i have been hooked ever since. My family thinks I am crazy and when I say I am going on vacation I get "the look" and the "and I guess by that you mean DW, and they shake their head"
> 
> My son has inherited my love for Disney and I am working on the niece, she loves DW but doesnt love the rides excpet for Splash Mt and the kiddie rides. I was a very mean Auntie and Made her ride EE last year....long story.... This will be the first year since 2005 that I have not taken her with me to DW but I am giving her a break and desensitizing her to rides thru BG here in VA!



Hi Angy, my son was 10 the last time he was at WDW. When he was younger he enjoyed Disney. We now spend our vacation together on Carnival cruises.  He will be joining me for the December trip to Disney.  I hope with that trip he will again get hooked on Disney.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Jade so glad you have joined me. You will settle for a 6?  Are you sure?




This is how I look at it.  He would have to be a 6 when I meet him, and then experience Disney with me, and that will make him a 7.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ok to introduce myself, I am Tracy, a 31 year old single mom of an amazingly beautiful 10 year old girl.  I have never been married, and not looking to any time soon.  I have a decent job, bought a house (all on my own) last year, and have a pure white cat named Princess Snow-snow.  I broke my ankle at work in December, and am at the stage of the healing where I go to physical therapy to strengthen my leg, get my motion back in my ankle. I have a new found love of working out, and am looking forward to getting old body back!  Being off your feet for three months does horrible things.  ANYWAYS I am here to meet new people and make friends, and if anything beyond that happens, great!

Oh yeah, I joke around a lot, if ever I say something that sounds rude, or could be taken as just plain wrong, assume it is a joke.  I don't have a mean spirited bone in my body.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Angy, my son was 10 the last time he was at WDW. When he was younger he enjoyed Disney. We now spend our vacation together on Carnival cruises.  He will be joining me for the December trip to Disney.  I hope with that trip he will again get hooked on Disney.



Now Genesis ADORES WDW but I cannot get him to do a cruise at all.....

We havent set our dates for Dec yet but I know it will be before the 19tha s our APs run out that day and we normally wait to renew our passes again til we are ready to go the next time..... Tentatively it is looking like Dec 12th is our arrival date. I make him pay for his own airline ticket and food now so even if he had extra vacation time he still cant go as often as I want to go which is why I am so glad I did the solo thing the first of March and found out how much I loved it....

(oh and I havent forgotten dinner Friday night ...lol)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I forgot to write about my love for Disney!  I love Disney.  When I was young, my parents did not have much money and so we never got to go.  When I was in High School, my band took a trip to WDW and my first experience with it was marching through it.  I cannot describe the feelings I had of marching down Main Street.  I was almost crying.  It had always been a dream to go there, and it felt really surreal.  Well, that visit was amazing.  After that, life happened, had a child, went to college, got a job.  My mom passed away in 2004, and my dad knew she had always dreamed of taking her grandchildren to WDW.  He refuses to fly, and will not drive that far, so he asked me if I would take them for her.  So, my first adult trip was with my Dd, and my nieces.  It was amazing and I fell in love all over again.  I am very excited about my first solo trip in May, and hoping to meet in person some of the wonderful people from the Dis while I am there, and enjoy a margarita or two!   It is a short trip, but there is so much I want to do!!! I am excited to see shows and parades, and eat whatever I want.  This is a budget trip so POP's food court and the CS at Epcot's World Showcase will be all I need.  I have a feeling I will love being at Disney alone. I like alone time!! LOL


----------



## ttester9612

I love everything about Disney; I love the smell, the rides, the CMs, the atmosphere of the entire place.  Its Magical!   Its hard to describe to someone what Disney is all about.  I tell them you just have to be there to experience it.  The first time I took my son to Disney, it was precious to see his face, especially when he first saw Mickey Mouse at MK and then the Ninja Turtles were performing at MGM. He thought that was awesome. I cant wait until May when I meet some of the DisBoard friends Ive made.  The December trip is to celebrate my Dads 80th Birthday, hes never been to Disney and I am so looking forward to seeing his face for the first time.  I wonder if it will be like my sons first time.   Angy, were staying at SOG Dec 11-17, maybe we can get our sons together.


----------



## ahoff

With all these threads it is going to start getting confusing!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I love everything about Disney; I love the smell, the rides, the CMs, the atmosphere of the entire place.  Its Magical!   Its hard to describe to someone what Disney is all about.  I tell them you just have to be there to experience it.  The first time I took my son to Disney, it was precious to see his face, especially when he first saw Mickey Mouse at MK and then the Ninja Turtles were performing at MGM. He thought that was awesome. I cant wait until May when I meet some of the DisBoard friends Ive made.  The December trip is to celebrate my Dads 80th Birthday, hes never been to Disney and I am so looking forward to seeing his face for the first time.  I wonder if it will be like my sons first time.   Angy, were staying at SOG Dec 11-17, maybe we can get our sons together.



YAY Teresa!!! I am not certain yet where we are staying , it will depend on flight costs at the time plus how many other times I have been to WDW between now and then...lol..I know i am going in May for "our" meet, then  June 19-23rd for star wars weekend, then again Halloween weekend and again in December. I am thinking a solo over Labor Day weekend as well


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> With all these threads it is going to start getting confusing!



  

Hey Augie, you found it.     I didn't mean to make it confusing.  Just thought it would be nice to start a new thread.  Eventually the other one will disappear when the posts count gets to big.

How's your day?


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> YAY Teresa!!! I am not certain yet where we are staying , it will depend on flight costs at the time plus how many other times I have been to WDW between now and then...lol..I know i am going in May for "our" meet, then  June 19-23rd for star wars weekend, then again Halloween weekend and again in December. I am thinking a solo over Labor Day weekend as well




You just can't get enough of WDW   

When our we going to fine time to fit in the Busch Gardens and NC trips together?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> You just can't get enough of WDW
> 
> When our we going to fine time to fit in the Busch Gardens and NC trips together?



mmmm BG any day you want it as long as I am in town and I have already forgotten the dates on the Charlotte thing....u will have to send me an email and I will put it in my day planner...heheh I had to laugh when I read Uncle Pauls answer to the 3 things you cant live without question as mine would have been
1~God
2~Family
3~ MY DAY PLANNER!!!! which is sometimes referred to as "my brain"


----------



## CoasterAddict

46 F living in MA. First WDW trip was 1971. Now DVC owner @B'walk. Dyed in the wool WDW fan. Also now full-time grad student (in addition to working full-time) so I'm not around often lately... Looking forward to summer, and to graduating next year! Currently signed up for next January's half marathon @WDW and hopefully a trip in Oct too.


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> 46 F living in MA. First WDW trip was 1971. Now DVC owner @B'walk. Dyed in the wool WDW fan. Also now full-time grad student (in addition to working full-time) so I'm not around often lately... Looking forward to summer, and to graduating next year! Currently signed up for next January's half marathon @WDW and hopefully a trip in Oct too.



Hows school going CG??? OMG! I cant believe where we are already... never was sure I would get this far at part of the time.


----------



## Carrieannew

Hey Everyone!!  

 

I wanted to come over and show some disney love

I will introduce myself. 

I am a 28 and a single mom of a soon to be double digit daughter  I work 2 jobs and in college part time. 

I found my love of disney in late 2005 and life has never been the same since. 

I hope to move to a warmer location after I earn my degree in the next few years.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, three pages already. . .

I am Darcy, a 47 year old female with a 15 year old son who shares my Disney addiction.  Grew up in Southern California and spent most of my life there (up until the last 7 months).  I have owned an annual pass to DLR for more than 20 years and go to DLR A LOT.  I just started going to WDW in August and Loved it.  I am going in May with the May friends, and in August with my son and one of his friends and probably again in December on another solo trip.  Since I was planning so many trips to the World this year I decided to become an annual passholder.  

Now I have both. . .how awesome is that. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Carrie and Darcy..glad that you have joined us and introduce yourselves.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> mmmm BG any day you want it as long as I am in town and I have already forgotten the dates on the Charlotte thing....u will have to send me an email and I will put it in my day planner...heheh I had to laugh when I read Uncle Pauls answer to the 3 things you cant live without question as mine would have been
> 1~God
> 2~Family
> 3~ MY DAY PLANNER!!!! which is sometimes referred to as "my brain"



Oh a "Day Planner" yes that would come in very handy with my schedule.  I'll email you the dates for NC and then we can decide if what we should do.


----------



## ttester9612

Who decorates their resort room, especially the windows?  With what or how do you decorate?   

I haven't decorated in the past.This year a friend of mind gave me some Mickey Mouse window decals which I plan to display in my window at POP. 

Another thing that I was thinking about is to hang poster board on my door inviting people to write any comments they like about their stay at POP or/and WDW.  Short comments of course.


----------



## goofydadof3

Hello everyone!!  I am 34/M I have three awesone children.  DS 9, DD 6, DD2

I live in TN and am probaly an 9 on the disney scale.  I just came back from a 

week with the kids by myself in march.  I am going in May and have already 

packed.


TT we decorate our window when we go.  I bring our stuff characters and the

towel animals they make.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Who decorates their resort room, especially the windows?  With what or how do you decorate?
> 
> I haven't decorated in the past.This year a friend of mind gave me some Mickey Mouse window decals which I plan to display in my window at POP.
> 
> Another thing that I was thinking about is to hang poster board on my door inviting people to write any comments they like about their stay at POP or/and WDW.  Short comments of course.



I decorate my room a little and my door at the DVCs. We dont have windows like the values or moderates have. That is one thing I miss a little, mind you a little. But I put a spiral light tree out for Christmas on the balcony and string lights for Halloween. May get more things like that for other trips. I did decorate Cait's door last year for her bday. That was fun and others helped chip in to my creative whim.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sha said:


> Hows school going CG??? OMG! I cant believe where we are already... never was sure I would get this far at part of the time.



This semester is pretty stressful. (Funny, I had 8 classes last semester, this time only six, but it seems much harder). You graduate *this* year, right? Woo hoo.


----------



## ttester9612

Glad you have joined us GDad.  The stuff animals sounds great, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> This semester is pretty stressful. (Funny, I had 8 classes last semester, this time only six, but it seems much harder). You graduate *this* year, right? Woo hoo.



Suppose too... see what the final exam holds for me


----------



## ttester9612

Sha, I'll have to remember the XMas lights when I take Dad in December.  He'll just love.  The nice thing about SOG is we will have a balcony, so that will be a great place to high the lights.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Suppose too... see what the final exam holds for me



I'm cheering you on Sha,  

I know you can do it.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, I'll have to remember the XMas lights when I take Dad in December.  He'll just love.  The nice thing about SOG is we will have a balcony, so that will be a great place to high the lights.




I am hoping to stay over in Ft Wilderness for Christmas later this year... maybe during a meet. Have a friend that stays there from time to time and he told me about the Christmas lights there of people who stay. I will get a cabin. Maybe split it with someone


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I am hoping to stay over in Ft Wilderness for Christmas later this year... maybe during a meet. Have a friend that stays there from time to time and he told me about the Christmas lights there of people who stay. I will get a cabin. Maybe split it with someone



That sounds nice, I've never said there.  Will have to check it out when we're there in May. It might be a possibility for December instead of SOG. I will have to speak with my sisters.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, I'll have to remember the XMas lights when I take Dad in December.  He'll just love.  The nice thing about SOG is we will have a balcony, so that will be a great place to high the lights.



Nah christmas lights arent enough.. You need a disco ball ... thats what my room will have 

Woot WOot


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Who decorates their resort room, especially the windows?  With what or how do you decorate?
> 
> I haven't decorated in the past.This year a friend of mind gave me some Mickey Mouse window decals which I plan to display in my window at POP.
> 
> Another thing that I was thinking about is to hang poster board on my door inviting people to write any comments they like about their stay at POP or/and WDW.  Short comments of course.



I went down in the end of Nov/ early Dec last year and stayed at CSR.  I had Tink Christmas Decals I had found at the Dollar Tree, and a little string of lights in the window.  We also brought a stocking for the kids and hung it.  It was really nice knowing exactly which room was ours.  Which is nice when you are staying at a resort with building after building that looks the same!  I wish I had taken a picture of it.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Nah christmas lights arent enough.. You need a disco ball ... thats what my room will have
> 
> Woot WOot



 Only you would have something like that.....you won't be Carrie if you didn't...


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I went down in the end of Nov/ early Dec last year and stayed at CSR.  I had Tink Christmas Decals I had found at the Dollar Tree, and a little string of lights in the window.  We also brought a stocking for the kids and hung it.  It was really nice knowing exactly which room was ours.  Which is nice when you are staying at a resort with building after building that looks the same!  I wish I had taken a picture of it.



Cute Jade, I'll have to remember to check out the local Dollar Tree.


----------



## hms1016

Hi!  I am a new member.  My name is Heather and I live in Pittsburgh, PA.  I am 33 and single.  I am at least an 8 and would love to meet someone who is at least a 7!  My next trip to WDW is May 10.


----------



## ttester9612

hms1016 said:


> Hi!  I am a new member.  My name is Heather and I live in Pittsburgh, PA.  I am 33 and single.  I am at least an 8 and would love to meet someone who is at least a 7!  My next trip to WDW is May 10.



  

Glad to have you on board, Heather.  You never know you might just find your prince.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hms1016 said:


> Hi!  I am a new member.  My name is Heather and I live in Pittsburgh, PA.  I am 33 and single.  I am at least an 8 and would love to meet someone who is at least a 7!  My next trip to WDW is May 10.



Hiya Heather and welcome!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Thought I would join in the fun.

I am a 40 y.o. single female who currently lives in SC but am in the process of moving back to GA.  Don't have any kids but have an adorable dog.  

On the Disney Love Chart, I am probably an 8.5 and any future mate should be at least a 6 - (I like to go travel to Disney with my Mom or go solo so he can't be offended if I have to visit even without him.)   

My Disney history goes way back.  My grandmother lived in Orlando so I have been going to the Parks since I was 4.  After college I was even a CM for a year.  Being a CM was always something I wanted to do so I did it.  And now I love to go whenever I can - usually with my travel buddy (aka Mom) but did do my first solo trip this past December and I can't wait to go back for another solo trip this December.  My next trip is in a few weeks - I actually won a stay at the Swan from the DIS Unplugged podcast for submitting a segment suggestion.   

And I do decorate my door and/or window at the resorts.  It is fun to make all the signs and steal all the LGMH from Home Depot.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Tonya2426 said:


> Thought I would join in the fun.
> 
> I am a 40 y.o. single female who currently lives in SC but am in the process of moving back to GA.  Don't have any kids but have an adorable dog.
> 
> On the Disney Love Chart, I am probably an 8.5 and any future mate should be at least a 6 - (I like to go travel to Disney with my Mom or go solo so he can't be offended if I have to visit even without him.)
> 
> My Disney history goes way back.  My grandmother lived in Orlando so I have been going to the Parks since I was 4.  After college I was even a CM for a year.  Being a CM was always something I wanted to do so I did it.  And now I love to go whenever I can - usually with my travel buddy (aka Mom) but did do my first solo trip this past December and I can't wait to go back for another solo trip this December.  My next trip is in a few weeks - I actually won a stay at the Swan from the DIS Unplugged podcast for submitting a segment suggestion.
> 
> And I do decorate my door and/or window at the resorts.  It is fun to make all the signs and steal all the LGMH from Home Depot.



Welcome Tonya. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Tonya2426 said:


> Thought I would join in the fun.
> 
> I am a 40 y.o. single female who currently lives in SC but am in the process of moving back to GA.  Don't have any kids but have an adorable dog.
> 
> On the Disney Love Chart, I am probably an 8.5 and any future mate should be at least a 6 - (I like to go travel to Disney with my Mom or go solo so he can't be offended if I have to visit even without him.)
> 
> My Disney history goes way back.  My grandmother lived in Orlando so I have been going to the Parks since I was 4.  After college I was even a CM for a year.  Being a CM was always something I wanted to do so I did it.  And now I love to go whenever I can - usually with my travel buddy (aka Mom) but did do my first solo trip this past December and I can't wait to go back for another solo trip this December.  My next trip is in a few weeks - I actually won a stay at the Swan from the DIS Unplugged podcast for submitting a segment suggestion.
> 
> And I do decorate my door and/or window at the resorts.  It is fun to make all the signs and steal all the LGMH from Home Depot.



Welcome Tonya!! I love getting the LGMH for some reason.  I feel like sometimes I should have on a trenchcoat and sunglasses, because I take so many! LOL  I know there is nothing wrong with taking them, and that is what they are there for blah blah blah, but it feels so bad that it feels good!!


----------



## ttester9612

Tonya, Glad to have you on board.  I forgot about the LGMH at Home Depot. Have to put them on my list.


----------



## Jazmine8

Hi Teresa and thank you for the personal invite. Hello to everyone else It's is nice to see the familiar diser's from the other threads over here. I don't know what has prompted this new thread since I left the "other" ones long ago. Well on with the new I say! About me.....................
Name: Kim, 29, single, no kids, live in Maryland
Scale Rating: 8
Fell in love  with disney as a child and first trip ever was Mother's Day 1996.
Became cast member in 1997 (started in MK retail, then moved onto face character specifically Princess Jasmine) and seasonal cast member for the next 6 years (Oh how I miss those deep discounts ).
Many trips since then. Never been to any other Disney Park other than WDW.
Have upcoming trip hence the ticker and my first Disney Cruise to celebrate the big 3 - 0 
Would like to become a future DVC owner but need help understanding it all. Sha and CoasterAddict think you can help me out on this? I would have like to have rented from a DVC owner for my June trip but didn't know how the rental process works. So staying offsite in 5 bedroom vac home.


----------



## acm563

Good morning to all  Hope we are all having beautiful weather and the sun is shining!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good morning to all  Hope we are all having beautiful weather and the sun is shining!!!!



 Morning Angy


----------



## ahoff

Jasmine, as to the renting of points from DVC owners, I have both transferred my points to other members accounts, and have made reservations in their names.  These were people I know and work with so it was not too painful a process.  Not sure how I would feel doing transactions long distance with those I didn't know, but apparently it gets done all the time.  Go on the DVC rental thread.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Morning Angy



Morning Ms Carrie and I enjoyed your thoughts on the disco ball...As T said, definitly Carrie(ish) lol
I miss you!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Morning Ms Carrie and I enjoyed your thoughts on the disco ball...As T said, definitly Carrie(ish) lol
> I miss you!!!



Yup Yup that is me! Maybe I'll have to bring it in May. We'll have the best room around. 

Miss you too! 

Hows hoseman? When does he come home?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yup Yup that is me! Maybe I'll have to bring it in May. We'll have the best room around.
> 
> Miss you too!
> 
> Hows hoseman? When does he come home?



Ok...I think you love to confuse me when it comes to May.... 

Randy is enjoying his vacation, today is MK day for him...and of course "wishes"


----------



## Jazmine8

ahoff said:


> Jasmine, as to the renting of points from DVC owners, I have both transferred my points to other members accounts, and have made reservations in their names.  These were people I know and work with so it was not too painful a process.  Not sure how I would feel doing transactions long distance with those I didn't know, but apparently it gets done all the time.  Go on the DVC rental thread.


Thanks, I have starting reading up on that thread but too late for this year. It's still a lot of info to catch up on and I agree that doing business with people you don't know is scary.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ok...I think you love to confuse me when it comes to May....
> 
> Randy is enjoying his vacation, today is MK day for him...and of course "wishes"



I cant wait to watch wishes in may. Missed it on my last trip in Feb.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I cant wait to watch wishes in may. Missed it on my last trip in Feb.



I prefer to do Wishes my last night....we hop all over the place so much I cant keep up with G but he knows the last night is my choice and my choice is Wishes...other than that he is in control of our vacation...

I have never did the one park a day thing. Normally we get to the resort by 10am and we head straight to HS and ToT and RRC...I think Genesis has a set pattern he does and although I am exhausted by the time we are done we always have ablast. I am finding as he gets older he is slowing down finally (Thank God)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I prefer to do Wishes my last night....we hop all over the place so much I cant keep up with G but he knows the last night is my choice and my choice is Wishes...other than that he is in control of our vacation...
> 
> I have never did the one park a day thing. Normally we get to the resort by 10am and we head straight to HS and ToT and RRC...I think Genesis has a set pattern he does and although I am exhausted by the time we are done we always have ablast. I am finding as he gets older he is slowing down finally (Thank God)



In Feb the first part was HS. I dont know but I have always done MK first to see the castle and it puts me in the moment. 

Not sure what will be first in may. Guess its up to my pimp..


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> In Feb the first part was HS. I dont know but I have always done MK first to see the castle and it puts me in the moment.
> 
> Not sure what will be first in may. Guess its up to my pimp..



When I went solo last month I went to MK first as well...  It is something about the "Castle" that is home, and after I walked down that way, went thru a few shops etc then I headed to HS without riding any rides at MK...heheheh old habits die hard I guess and G has me brainwashed.... so my first ride was ToT as it always ishahahah


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Who decorates their resort room, especially the windows?  With what or how do you decorate?
> 
> I haven't decorated in the past.This year a friend of mind gave me some Mickey Mouse window decals which I plan to display in my window at POP.
> 
> Another thing that I was thinking about is to hang poster board on my door inviting people to write any comments they like about their stay at POP or/and WDW.  Short comments of course.




I have never decorated our room - next time I take the kids with me I will have to do that - I think they would really enjoy it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I haven't really watched Wishes since 2005. I will definitely be seeing it in May, without a whiny child or a man who just wants to get to the buses before everyone else! OK.. that felt good to get out. I want to stand with the throngs of people in the middle of Main Street and truly experience it again.  ahhhh solo...


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I haven't really watched Wishes since 2005. I will definitely be seeing it in May, without a whiny child or a man who just wants to get to the buses before everyone else! OK.. that felt good to get out. I want to stand with the throngs of people in the middle of Main Street and truly experience it again.  ahhhh solo...



Solo Rocks!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Solo Rocks!




I have heard that.. I have a feeling I may get addicted to them... my poor child will never get to go to Disney again! LOL  

Naw.. I'll take her once a year.... maybe...


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have heard that.. I have a feeling I may get addicted to them... my poor child will never get to go to Disney again! LOL
> 
> Naw.. I'll take her once a year.... maybe...



Hehe you joke but this year mine is only going once and I'll probably go 3 or 4 times hehe. 

Did you get an AP?


----------



## PirateMel

Hello,
I am 42 (almost 43) Divorced Female from MA whose first trip to Disney was for her honeymoon.  I was instantly hooked  - but did not return for another 11 years, and have been there every year since.

I would say I am a 10+ on the scale - you should see my house - Mickey is everywhere and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> I am 42 (almost 43) Divorced Female from MA whose first trip to Disney was for her honeymoon.  I was instantly hooked  - but did not return for another 11 years, and have been there every year since.
> 
> I would say I am a 10+ on the scale - you should see my house - Mickey is everywhere and I LOVE IT!




When is your bday mel?  Mine is end of may for the 43.


----------



## ttester9612

Hi, Jasmine..Glad to see you are still around.  I didn't know that you worked as a CM and the Jasmine character.  that is so cool.


----------



## Tonya2426

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome Tonya. . .


 
Thanks!!!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Welcome Tonya!! I love getting the LGMH for some reason. I feel like sometimes I should have on a trenchcoat and sunglasses, because I take so many! LOL I know there is nothing wrong with taking them, and that is what they are there for blah blah blah, but it feels so bad that it feels good!!


 


ttester9612 said:


> Tonya, Glad to have you on board. I forgot about the LGMH at Home Depot. Have to put them on my list.


 
I love getting LGMH - it feels like I am on a covert mission. After entering the store and approaching the Disney paint center, I first make sure the paint guy isn't paying too much attention to me and then make sure there aren't any other customers near me. (The whole time spy movie music is _imaginarily_ playing in my head.) And then I start the sly hand movements of picking up the Mickey paint chips. (I don't limit myself to just LGMH. I do lots of crafty things with the Mikcy heads. I have lots of Mickey punches but none are as big as the Home Depot Mickey heads. And I am always very careful to make sure I leave enough paint chips for other DISsers or real customers.) To make sure I am still retaining my LGMH stealth stealing skills, I even look at the Mickey heads like I am actually looking at the paint colors and trying to decide if it will match another paint color - like I am actually going to really paint something.  

Then once I get a good stack, I carefully slip them all into my purse. Then to make sure it looks like I am a real customer I look at a few real paint chips and take a few of those just to stay stealth. Then I walk down the aisle toward the middle of the store - all the while thinking I am very clever and noone has suspected that I have a giant stack of Mickey head paint chips in my purse. Then I go look at kitchen appliances and dream of upgrading my kitchen. Hmmmm, I think I need to get a life.  


Anyways - here is a picture of my Pop room window from December.  I just love the whole planning process.


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Hi, Jasmine..Glad to see you are still around.  I didn't know that you worked as a CM and the Jasmine character.  that is so cool.


That's ok, but I did put it in my tag. I guess nobody really reads those except me. I've seen the funniest tag lines put under the dis names. Wish I was still a seasonal casts member to get 50% resort rooms and 30%-40% off merchandise and 50% off dinner shows. I always get emails to come back but with what they pay, I couldn't afford to live off those pennies. I have looked into furnished digs but no luck.


----------



## Jazmine8

Tonya2426 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting LGMH - it feels like I am on a covert mission. After entering the store and approaching the Disney paint center, I first make sure the paint guy isn't paying too much attention to me and then make sure there aren't any other customers near me. (The whole time spy movie music is _imaginarily_ playing in my head.) And then I start the sly hand movements of picking up the Mickey paint chips. (I don't limit myself to just LGMH. I do lots of crafty things with the Mikcy heads. I have lots of Mickey punches but none are as big as the Home Depot Mickey heads. And I am always very careful to make sure I leave enough paint chips for other DISsers or real customers.) To make sure I am still retaining my LGMH stealth stealing skills, I even look at the Mickey heads like I am actually looking at the paint colors and trying to decide if it will match another paint color - like I am actually going to really paint something.
> 
> Then once I get a good stack, I carefully slip them all into my purse. Then to make sure it looks like I am a real customer I look at a few real paint chips and take a few of those just to stay stealth. Then I walk down the aisle toward the middle of the store - all the while thinking I am very clever and noone has suspected that I have a giant stack of Mickey head paint chips in my purse. Then I go look at kitchen appliances and dream of upgrading my kitchen. Hmmmm, I think I need to get a life.



That's funny  because I just boldy go and get 5 or 6 of each and every mickey paint chip and walk out with them in my hane for anyone to see. Nobody ever says anything. They are free and at my home depot the were stacked with loads of them. So there was plenty left for anyone else who wanted them.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am more like Jasmine, I just grab and go and really don't care who sees or who doesn't. . .oh well. . .they may think I am wierd but I don't care. . .


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> When is your bday mel?  Mine is end of may for the 43.



Shortly for me - which makes me older


----------



## Tonya2426

Jazmine8 said:


> That's funny because I just boldy go and get 5 or 6 of each and every mickey paint chip and walk out with them in my hane for anyone to see. Nobody ever says anything. They are free and at my home depot the were stacked with loads of them. So there was plenty left for anyone else who wanted them.


 


nurse.darcy said:


> I am more like Jasmine, I just grab and go and really don't care who sees or who doesn't. . .oh well. . .they may think I am wierd but I don't care. . .


 
 Ohhhh I know the Home Depot doesn't care if I take them.  But something in me still makes me have to pretend I am not taking an adnormally large amount of paint chips.  So, since I have "issues", I make it a"Mission Impossible" adventure to add to the fun.  Call me crazy.  

But now that I have mentioned all this and since my next trip is only a few weeks away, I think I need to drive out to the Home Depot this afternoon.  But this time I think I will try to follow your leads and just walk in and grab and go.  (Okay, I will probably keep my sunglasses on.  Baby steps, people - baby step.)


----------



## PirateMel

Tonya2426 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting LGMH - it feels like I am on a covert mission. After entering the store and approaching the Disney paint center, I first make sure the paint guy isn't paying too much attention to me and then make sure there aren't any other customers near me. (The whole time spy movie music is _imaginarily_ playing in my head.) And then I start the sly hand movements of picking up the Mickey paint chips. (I don't limit myself to just LGMH. I do lots of crafty things with the Mikcy heads. I have lots of Mickey punches but none are as big as the Home Depot Mickey heads. And I am always very careful to make sure I leave enough paint chips for other DISsers or real customers.) To make sure I am still retaining my LGMH stealth stealing skills, I even look at the Mickey heads like I am actually looking at the paint colors and trying to decide if it will match another paint color - like I am actually going to really paint something.
> 
> Then once I get a good stack, I carefully slip them all into my purse. Then to make sure it looks like I am a real customer I look at a few real paint chips and take a few of those just to stay stealth. Then I walk down the aisle toward the middle of the store - all the while thinking I am very clever and noone has suspected that I have a giant stack of Mickey head paint chips in my purse. Then I go look at kitchen appliances and dream of upgrading my kitchen. Hmmmm, I think I need to get a life.
> 
> 
> Anyways - here is a picture of my Pop room window from December.  I just love the whole planning process.



Awesome decorations - I have several Mickey punches and never though of using the cutouts to decorate the windows - Great Idea!  
You are very crafty!


----------



## Jazmine8

I'll have to admit that it did cross my mind what people who did see me withthem thought llike "What is she going to do with all those paint chips?" or "Isn't that a little weird". I didn't care but just wondered what people think about. Enjoy your mission Tonya _What's it called?_


----------



## Jazmine8

PirateMel said:


> Awesome decorations - I have several Mickey punches and never though of using the cutouts to decorate the windows - Great Idea! You are very crafty!


You can also find window cling paper at staples and make you own. Some brands stick only once and aren't removable, but they do have some that specifically say "removable" on the packaging. They run thru a normal color printer. I have never tried this but I hang out on the Disigners forums and have learned about a lot of decorating ideas and tricks


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay now I gotta work on decorations for May.  I have never done this and now I want to.  Hmmmm, gotta put my head in the game. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> I am 42 (almost 43) Divorced Female from MA whose first trip to Disney was for her honeymoon.  I was instantly hooked  - but did not return for another 11 years, and have been there every year since.
> 
> I would say I am a 10+ on the scale - you should see my house - Mickey is everywhere and I LOVE IT!



  

Glad to see that your join us Mel...Cant' wait until May..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, for those going in May, Is anyone doing the P and PP on Friday the 16th.  I want to do this but hope that others will do it as well. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> When is your bday mel?  Mine is end of may for the 43.





PirateMel said:


> Shortly for me - which makes me older



Besides Sha's it appears we have another "B" Day to celebrate in May.


----------



## ttester9612

Tonya2426 said:


> Ohhhh I know the Home Depot doesn't care if I take them.  But something in me still makes me have to pretend I am not taking an adnormally large amount of paint chips.  So, since I have "issues", I make it a"Mission Impossible" adventure to add to the fun.  Call me crazy.
> 
> But now that I have mentioned all this and since my next trip is only a few weeks away, I think I need to drive out to the Home Depot this afternoon.  But this time I think I will try to follow your leads and just walk in and grab and go.  (Okay, I will probably keep my sunglasses on.  Baby steps, people - baby step.)



Hey Tonya, I would call it the "Disney Adventure"


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay now I gotta work on decorations for May.  I have never done this and now I want to.  Hmmmm, gotta put my head in the game. . .lol



That would be so cool to see all those going in May with their POP doors and windows decorated.


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> That would be so cool to see all those going in May with their POP doors and windows decorated.




Ok - I guess I better get working on a plan - you all have convinced me to decorate this time  - I guess I will start with a trip to HOme depot this weekend - I have no problem going into Home Depot to get the paint chips - its even easier if I have the kids as they take a lot of them everytime we go


----------



## Emtgirljen

disneyfanx3 said:


> Ok - I guess I better get working on a plan - you all have convinced me to decorate this time  - I guess I will start with a trip to HOme depot this weekend - I have no problem going into Home Depot to get the paint chips - its even easier if I have the kids as they take a lot of them everytime we go



Training little agents for Mickey Head acquiring duties, I see.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Tonya2426 said:


> Ohhhh I know the Home Depot doesn't care if I take them.  But something in me still makes me have to pretend I am not taking an adnormally large amount of paint chips.  So, since I have "issues", I make it a"Mission Impossible" adventure to add to the fun.  Call me crazy.
> 
> But now that I have mentioned all this and since my next trip is only a few weeks away, I think I need to drive out to the Home Depot this afternoon.  But this time I think I will try to follow your leads and just walk in and grab and go.  (Okay, I will probably keep my sunglasses on.  Baby steps, people - baby step.)




I am just like you. I try to be calm, cool and collected... with my shades on... I stand at the paint swatch counters for a looong time pretending like I am looking at even other brands of green paint before acting like "Eureka! I found it!" and taking my stack of LGMH and slipping them into my purse.  Then I paste on a huge smile and saunter out the door.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Besides Sha's it appears we have another "B" Day to celebrate in May.



<<<another Maychild here....Mine is May 3rd so will be another yr older when u c me....eeekkkk


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Hehe you joke but this year mine is only going once and I'll probably go 3 or 4 times hehe.
> 
> Did you get an AP?




I did not get an annual pass, only because I am not sure what that will do to my reservation for August that I have.  I have it booked through a AAA TA because I wanted a package with dining, and a  AAA discount.  But I haven't tried to figure out if an AP discount would be a better deal with paying for dining OOP. 

Any thoughts? I have not bought any tickets for May yet because I have been going over and over this in my head not sure what to do.  And I think I know more than my AAA TA. She is nice, but not a Disney expert.


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I did not get an annual pass, only because I am not sure what that will do to my reservation for August that I have.  I have it booked through a AAA TA because I wanted a package with dining, and a  AAA discount.  But I haven't tried to figure out if an AP discount would be a better deal with paying for dining OOP.
> 
> Any thoughts? I have not bought any tickets for May yet because I have been going over and over this in my head not sure what to do.  And I think I know more than my AAA TA. She is nice, but not a Disney expert.



Well ever since they came out with the Dining plan for AP holders you might be better off getting an AP because if there are any left there were some AP room discounts out for May. So you will save money there. And then I dont know about August but I am hoping AP discounts come out then also. And you will save again. 

Just on my room in Feb and now for May I have saved over $200 on the room for having an AP. That paid for itself. 

You can always get regular tickets for may and decide what you want to do while you are there and upgrade as well. 

We did AAA the back in 2006. It was nice for the discount but not worth having to go through other people to get things done sometimes ya know. 

My daughter and I will be there in August as well. Looks like I trips overlap a few days.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I did not get an annual pass, only because I am not sure what that will do to my reservation for August that I have.  I have it booked through a AAA TA because I wanted a package with dining, and a  AAA discount.  But I haven't tried to figure out if an AP discount would be a better deal with paying for dining OOP.
> 
> Any thoughts? I have not bought any tickets for May yet because I have been going over and over this in my head not sure what to do.  And I think I know more than my AAA TA. She is nice, but not a Disney expert.



Hi Tracy!

I believe that you can now add dining to an AP discounted room.  I have an AP now since I get at least 3 trips in to use it.  I would think about how many potential times you might get to Disney before next May and do the math.  

AP rates for August are usually good since it is value season and there's a slim chance a free dining offer might be at that time, though if it happens it may be later in the month.  

And, I'll bet a mickey bar (or slushie drink) that you do know more than your TA!lol I tried that before and now just do my own Disney research when planning


----------



## Tonya2426

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Tonya, I would call it the "Disney Adventure"


 

Disney Adventure is good but sort of sounds like I am going to Italy with Adventures by Disney.  I was thinking more on the lines of The Great Lime Green Mickey Head Rescue Caper.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> That would be so cool to see all those going in May with their POP doors and windows decorated.



Ohh I want to decorate my door. People can write nice things on it for me. I am not crafty though.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Ohh I want to decorate my door. People can write nice things on it for me. I am not crafty though.



I am not crafty at all - so this whole decorating thing is going to be a big challenge for me


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> I am not crafty at all - so this whole decorating thing is going to be a big challenge for me



I was thinking just a piece of paper and a pen...  

Maybe even bust out with a colored pen just cause..


----------



## ttester9612

Tonya2426 said:


> Disney Adventure is good but sort of sounds like I am going to Italy with Adventures by Disney.  I was thinking more on the lines of The Great Lime Green Mickey Head Rescue Caper.



Tonya, that would work.. you need to add it to your SIG.


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> I am not crafty at all - so this whole decorating thing is going to be a big challenge for me





Carrieannew said:


> I was thinking just a piece of paper and a pen...
> 
> Maybe even bust out with a colored pen just cause..



Oh I believe you two will do just fine in the crafty department.


----------



## Sha

hms1016 said:


> Hi!  I am a new member.  My name is Heather and I live in Pittsburgh, PA.  I am 33 and single.  I am at least an 8 and would love to meet someone who is at least a 7!  My next trip to WDW is May 10.



Welcome Heather and Tonya!!!!



Jazmine8 said:


> Would like to become a future DVC owner but need help understanding it all. Sha and CoasterAddict think you can help me out on this? I would have like to have rented from a DVC owner for my June trip but didn't know how the rental process works. So staying offsite in 5 bedroom vac home.



I dont think its too late... its really about availability. Doesnt hurt to try... and I did rent once and had a good experience.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, for those going in May, Is anyone doing the P and PP on Friday the 16th.  I want to do this but hope that others will do it as well. . .



Someone was talking about going... not sure now if it was Charlene or Tracey who was going. I have been to 2 of them... and wasnt that impressed.



ttester9612 said:


> Besides Sha's it appears we have another "B" Day to celebrate in May.



I knew there were 2... but Mel doesnt tell us when though.... so spill it!!! what date Mel??? Not asking what year ya know! LOL And Darcy's too


----------



## Sha

I was going to add and forgot... the LGMH... I used some for Caits door... I was thinking I had used my Cricuit but I didnt for the Mickey Heads... love that device though! Here is a link to Cait's door I did as a surprise.... hopefully this will work! LOL here is link to see the process (didnt get one of the actual door.. that is on someone else's site):

http://believesinfairies.smugmug.com/gallery/3721548_FXFSF#P-1-12


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Welcome Heather and Tonya!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its too late... its really about availability. Doesnt hurt to try... and I did rent once and had a good experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was talking about going... not sure now if it was Charlene or Tracey who was going. I have been to 2 of them... and wasnt that impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there were 2... but Mel doesnt tell us when though.... so spill it!!! what date Mel??? Not asking what year ya know! LOL And Darcy's too



Yeah, but you already know mine is past. . .March was my month. . .and I did plenty of celebrating. . .lol.  Probably still recovering. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

Hi to the newbies, and hi to Mel.  Welcome back!

I think I am pretty talented in the craft department.  You should see the floor lamp I made from an old MG transmission.  But as I have told someone already, I do not do any decorating of my room.  Though I have no problem going to the Depot for Mickey heads.  With all I have spent there I think they owe me.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Well ever since they came out with the Dining plan for AP holders you might be better off getting an AP because if there are any left there were some AP room discounts out for May. So you will save money there. And then I dont know about August but I am hoping AP discounts come out then also. And you will save again.
> 
> Just on my room in Feb and now for May I have saved over $200 on the room for having an AP. That paid for itself.
> 
> You can always get regular tickets for may and decide what you want to do while you are there and upgrade as well.
> 
> We did AAA the back in 2006. It was nice for the discount but not worth having to go through other people to get things done sometimes ya know.
> 
> My daughter and I will be there in August as well. Looks like I trips overlap a few days.




Thanks for your input.  I think I will buy a hopper from UT through the Mousesavers link and decide while I am there if I want to upgrade or not.  Having an AP will make me want to go a lot more often than I already do, thats for sure!  I used my AAA discount on my room only ressie for May, and it turned out nice and cheap.  I absolutely hate using a TA, and just might switch things around for August if I do decide on an annual pass, making sure I know exactly how things should  be before having her do anything at all.  I'll be at POP from August 14th to the 21st this year. Excited about that one too!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hi Tracy!
> 
> I believe that you can now add dining to an AP discounted room.  I have an AP now since I get at least 3 trips in to use it.  I would think about how many potential times you might get to Disney before next May and do the math.
> 
> AP rates for August are usually good since it is value season and there's a slim chance a free dining offer might be at that time, though if it happens it may be later in the month.
> 
> And, I'll bet a mickey bar (or slushie drink) that you do know more than your TA!lol I tried that before and now just do my own Disney research when planning



I think I would make sure to get another one in if I get an AP.  Considering my trip is in august, I am sure I will get the itch to go back before May 2009..LOL  Is that an alcoholic slushie drink you are offering up?


----------



## nurse.darcy

I got an AP just because of the May trip.  I was already going for sure in August and an AP is cheaper than a 6 day and a 10 day park hopper. . .plus the room discounts for August will be out in approximately 2 weeks.  Can't wait to see what I can get. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks for your input.  I think I will buy a hopper from UT through the Mousesavers link and decide while I am there if I want to upgrade or not.  Having an AP will make me want to go a lot more often than I already do, thats for sure!  I used my AAA discount on my room only ressie for May, and it turned out nice and cheap.  I absolutely hate using a TA, and just might switch things around for August if I do decide on an annual pass, making sure I know exactly how things should  be before having her do anything at all.  I'll be at POP from August 14th to the 21st this year. Excited about that one too!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would make sure to get another one in if I get an AP.  Considering my trip is in august, I am sure I will get the itch to go back before May 2009..LOL  Is that an alcoholic slushie drink you are offering up?



It is, indeed, an alcohol slushie!LOL  I think you are on the right track with figuring out what's best for tickets.  Between the AP and Dings on SOuthwest, it makes it way too easy to hop on that plane and add a trip!lol

I'd be going in May if not for the trip next week!LOL


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Hi to the newbies, and hi to Mel.  Welcome back!
> 
> I think I am pretty talented in the craft department.  You should see the floor lamp I made from an old MG transmission.  But as I have told someone already, I do not do any decorating of my room.  Though I have no problem going to the Depot for Mickey heads.  With all I have spent there I think they owe me.



omg!!! LOL..I personally would love to see a picture of that as I dont think I have ever seen a lamp made from a transmission before...lol


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I was going to add and forgot... the LGMH... I used some for Caits door... I was thinking I had used my Cricuit but I didnt for the Mickey Heads... love that device though! Here is a link to Cait's door I did as a surprise.... hopefully this will work! LOL here is link to see the process (didnt get one of the actual door.. that is on someone else's site):
> 
> http://believesinfairies.smugmug.com/gallery/3721548_FXFSF#P-1-12


You have a cricuit?  How do you like it?????
I just bought a sizzix Bigkick.


----------



## mickeymommy3

ttester9612 said:


> *DRAMA FREE* Please
> 
> If you are single and love Disney, then this is the Thread for You. Here is a place to share your life, thoughts and love with other singles.  It's the place where you can share the thrills and chills with those who are in like mind about Disney. It's place where eventually with Disney Magic you might meet  your prince or princess and fall in LOVE .
> 
> Please note, this is not a thread to harass, be mean or rude in any way to another human being. If that's what you want, then please do not subscribed to this thread.
> 
> The following is a test that was originated by the author of the very first Singles Thread, I thought it would be appropriate to start this thread with the same test.
> 
> 
> For Me I'm an 8 and looking for an 8



I just found your thread, LOVE IT!!!   I would have to confuse to probably being a 10.  I live Disney everyday.  My ex-husband didn't get it, I am not doind that again.  So I would say a7 or above.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

mickeymommy3 said:


> I just found your thread, LOVE IT!!!   I would have to confuse to probably being a 10.  I live Disney everyday.  My ex-husband didn't get it, I am not doind that again.  So I would say a7 or above.



Hiya Mickeymommy and welcome!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I was going to add and forgot... the LGMH... I used some for Caits door... I was thinking I had used my Cricuit but I didnt for the Mickey Heads... love that device though! Here is a link to Cait's door I did as a surprise.... hopefully this will work! LOL here is link to see the process (didnt get one of the actual door.. that is on someone else's site):
> 
> http://believesinfairies.smugmug.com/gallery/3721548_FXFSF#P-1-12



LOVE   these pics.  It really gives me some ideas..  



ahoff said:


> Hi to the newbies, and hi to Mel.  Welcome back!
> 
> I think I am pretty talented in the craft department.  You should see the floor lamp I made from an old MG transmission.  But as I have told someone already, I do not do any decorating of my room.  Though I have no problem going to the Depot for Mickey heads.  With all I have spent there I think they owe me.



Augie, You did what to a transmission?  I have to see this, can you post a pic?  



nurse.darcy said:


> I got an AP just because of the May trip.  I was already going for sure in August and an AP is cheaper than a 6 day and a 10 day park hopper. . .plus the room discounts for August will be out in approximately 2 weeks.  Can't wait to see what I can get. . .



Speaking of APs I haven't purchased mind yet.  would it be best to purchase a voucher on online, or wait until I'm there on 30 April to purchase?



mickeymommy3 said:


> I just found your thread, LOVE IT!!!   I would have to confuse to probably being a 10.  I live Disney everyday.  My ex-husband didn't get it, I am not doind that again.  So I would say a7 or above.



  

MickeyMommy....glad that you found us.  Join in with any topic or questions you like. We are having a blast discussing and answering them.


----------



## ttester9612

Hey I just found this great thread on decorating your resort room. Here's the link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1101182

Folks have done some great things.  Kimmie and Charlene this might help you with your crafts


----------



## CoasterAddict

You suppose the Home Depot people ever wonder...."we're always running out of the Alien Green samples, but we never sell any of that color paint. What's up with that?"


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hey I just found this great thread on decorating your resort room. Here's the link
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1101182
> 
> Folks have done some great things.  Kimmie and Charlene this might help you with your crafts




Teresa, when I go on my cruises I have a cork board that I attach to my cabin door..It has a pic of me and whomever my room mate is on it and I have  a little business card sized holder attached that I normally put premade business cards in that have generic info such as my public email addy etc which is pretty much public to the world anyway and then I have a note pad attached and pencil...We always get a lot of notes left for us by our fellow cruise mates and it has ended in a lot of friendships . I always decorate my door and room on cruises but had never thought to with Disney until this go around.


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> You suppose the Home Depot people ever wonder...."we're always running out of the Alien Green samples, but we never sell any of that color paint. What's up with that?"



lol...My BFFs son works in home depot as a vendor and I had him get me several and will be stopping again Friday when I have my niece and getting more...(as well as handing her several) and I am sure I will make several more trips to home depot between now and May...lol


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> You suppose the Home Depot people ever wonder...."we're always running out of the Alien Green samples, but we never sell any of that color paint. What's up with that?"



 Maybe one of these days I;lll have to buy a can (of course the small size).  Just to throw them off track.  Will figure out later what to do with it.  



acm563 said:


> Teresa, when I go on my cruises I have a cork board that I attach to my cabin door..It has a pic of me and whomever my room mate is on it and I have  a little business card sized holder attached that I normally put premade business cards in that have generic info such as my public email addy etc which is pretty much public to the world anyway and then I have a note pad attached and pencil...We always get a lot of notes left for us by our fellow cruise mates and it has ended in a lot of friendships . I always decorate my door and room on cruises but had never thought to with Disney until this go around.



I never thought of decorating the door on the cruise.  I'll have to remember that for next January.


----------



## Tonya2426

ttester9612 said:


> I never thought of decorating the door on the cruise. I'll have to remember that for next January.


 
Ohhhhh, cruise door decorating is almost more fun than WDW resort door/window decorating.  It's only limited by your computing creativity, the amount of money you have to spend on magnetic paper and the size of the cabin door.  And you can join a fish extender swap.   

Check out this thread for some door ideas.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817


----------



## ttester9612

Tonya2426 said:


> Ohhhhh, cruise door decorating is almost more fun than WDW resort door/window decorating.  It's only limited by your computing creativity, the amount of money you have to spend on magnetic paper and the size of the cabin door.  And you can join a fish extender swap.
> 
> Check out this thread for some door ideas.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817



Oh I like that thread,  thanks Tonya.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> You have a cricuit?  How do you like it?????
> I just bought a sizzix Bigkick.



I love it! and I don't know if I was the only one (am sure there were others), but I did write to the company that does the Cricuit and asked them to do Disney stuff... and I have 3 or 4 cartridges now. That was back when it first came out. I got mine at Michael's before they did the exclusion on it for their coupons. Hobby Lobby if you have one, does sales on the cartridges.


I REALLY need to get these things mailed off to you all!!!!!!


----------



## Gina

Hi y'all! Is there room for one more Disney nut in this thread? I'll never be able to keep up, from the look of it, but I'll try.  

I'm Gina, I'm 41, divorced for 10 years, and Mom to my 12 year old DS. He's the light of my life!     The Disney addict gene was definitely passed on... but there are worse addictions to have, right?     One time when he was about 5 or 6, he told a grocery store cashier that "we just stay in Pearland, but our real home is in Orlando."   

I work fulltime as an office manager for an HVAC company, and like a bunch of you, I'm also in school working on finishing my degree. I am FINALLY a Senior!!     But still won't graduate until next year, booo. 

On the Disney scale, I would have to say I'm at least a 9, and I'd never (again) settle for less than an 8. I'd rather be lonely... because anything less than that, and I'd be lonely anyway, ya know?

We are headed back to the World in December for MouseFest, and can't wait!!

-gina-


----------



## Sha

Gina said:


> Hi y'all! Is there room for one more Disney nut in this thread? I'll never be able to keep up, from the look of it, but I'll try.
> 
> I'm Gina, I'm 41, divorced for 10 years, and Mom to my 12 year old DS. He's the light of my life!     The Disney addict gene was definitely passed on... but there are worse addictions to have, right?     One time when he was about 5 or 6, he told a grocery store cashier that "we just stay in Pearland, but our real home is in Orlando."
> 
> I work fulltime as an office manager for an HVAC company, and like a bunch of you, I'm also in school working on finishing my degree. I am FINALLY a Senior!!     But still won't graduate until next year, booo.
> 
> On the Disney scale, I would have to say I'm at least a 9, and I'd never (again) settle for less than an 8. I'd rather be lonely... because anything less than that, and I'd be lonely anyway, ya know?
> 
> We are headed back to the World in December for MouseFest, and can't wait!!
> 
> -gina-



Welcome Gina and good luck with school. I took the luxary of not working full time... I dont know how I couldve done both. BTW... I agree... it will always be Dixie Landings!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.....It's a glorious day.......okay their calling for rain, but it's still Glorious because I 'm only 27 day until I see MICKEY!    

   

Gina to the wonderful world of the "Singles Love Disney" thread..

I agree with Sha and you, it will always be "Dixie Landings"


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya Gina and welcome!! There is always room for Disney addicts around here.  This is like our own little support group!  Hi, my name is Tracy.. and I am a Disney addict... and I love every second of it!!!


----------



## Jazmine8

Morning to everyone and all the newbies that have sinced joined into the fun, WOW this thread is moving fast! I feel like one of the other posters in saying I don't think I can keep up with it. By the time I read up from yesterday it may be noon today and by then there will be another 3 or 4 pages


----------



## ttester9612

What is everyone's favorite Food and/or Restaurant in Disney?   

I love the POLY Kona's coffee for me it's to die for (besides Starbucks of course).   

As for restaurant, I'll go with Boma in AK and Main Street Bakery in MK. I like the Liberty Traven in MK too.  Oh there are just to many I like.  Each trip I like to try a restaurant that I haven't been to before, eventually I will be able to say I ate at them all.


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612(Teresa), guess where I'm going Apr 20th............Alaska for a whole week. I never been and plan on taking lots of pics and eating some reindeer meat. I'm just concerned about the n/s flight from DC. I thinks it's 5 hours  to Seattle. How did you last thru your long trip to Seattle a while back?


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I love it! and I don't know if I was the only one (am sure there were others), but I did write to the company that does the Cricuit and asked them to do Disney stuff... and I have 3 or 4 cartridges now. That was back when it first came out. I got mine at Michael's before they did the exclusion on it for their coupons. Hobby Lobby if you have one, does sales on the cartridges.
> 
> 
> I REALLY need to get these things mailed off to you all!!!!!!



Dumb question, what is a circuit or sizzix Bigkick? And what do cartridges have to do with it? Does it involve sewing?

Yes Sha you need to get the packages mailed. I'm leaving Apr 30, but then you could hand deliver mind to me then.


----------



## ttester9612

Jazmine8 said:


> ttester9612(Teresa), guess where I'm going Apr 20th............Alaska for a whole week. I never been and plan on taking lots of pics and eating some reindeer meat. I'm just concerned about the n/s flight from DC. I thinks it's 5 hours  to Seattle. How did you last thru your long trip to Seattle a while back?



Jaz, I had a direct flight from Dulles Airport to Seattle it was about 5 hr and 50 mins.  Another person had a direct from from Reagan Nat'l to Seattle and it was about the same amount of time.  Back in the 1980's I flew to Alaska out of Reagan Nat'l there were 4 stops but I never had to switch planes.  I forgot how long that flight was.

You will so love Alaska. Are you going for pleasure or work?


----------



## Jazmine8

ttester9612 said:


> Jaz, I had a direct flight from Dulles Airport to Seattle it was about 5 hr and 50 mins.  Another person had a direct from from Reagan Nat'l to Seattle and it was about the same amount of time.  Back in the 1980's I flew to Alaska out of Reagan Nat'l there were 4 stops but I never had to switch planes.  I forgot how long that flight was.
> You will so love Alaska. Are you going for pleasure or work?


I'm going for fun (tag-a-long). So how was your flight? Oh about the WDW restaraunts I will be doing alot of htem with my family this time around. I have been thinking that all that time I spent working there I've only been to 5 places, Biergraten, 50's Prime Time Cafe (I love this place), France (can't remember the name right now), Pizza Planet (Yuck! ), and the Commissary. This time I'm making up for what I missed before..................do you think this is enough  I'll be sure to try and do a dining report w/ pics to share with everyone.
1900 Park Fare CM Dinner
Crystal Palace CB
Crystal Palace CM Dinner
Chef Mickey’s CB
50’s Prime Time Café
Garden Grill The Land CM – L 
Boma’s – B
Flame Tree BBQ - L
Crystal Palace CB
Cinderella’s Royal Table CM L
Plaza Restaurant
Kona Café’ – B
Whispering Canyon Café - L


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.....It's a glorious day.......okay their calling for rain, but it's still Glorious because I 'm only 27 day until I see MICKEY!
> 
> 
> 
> Gina to the wonderful world of the "Singles Love Disney" thread..
> 
> I agree with Sha and you, it will always be "Dixie Landings"




YAY      for only 27 more days, that is awesome......I am excited for you  and then of course for the rest of us who arrive later.


Welcome Gina


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone.

5 hour flight?  Doesn't spond so bad.  Try 8 hours to Europe every month.  But I am not complaining, i loved it.  Unfortunatly, domestic flights are a little different, as from what I hear there is no food served. (except peanuts) Maybe it depends on the carrier?  For overseas flights there was always a full meal, and a breakfast or lunch snack.  Served with metal utennsils, figure that out.  And the inflight entertainment was pretty decent also.  But I try to sleep during the flight, helped with the jet lag.

Sorry, no pictures of the lamp, but the trans case stands almost three feet high, and I made an adadpter to take part of a three light pole lamp.  That was the first attempt.  I have since gotten fancier and taken the pole lamp off and took three lengths of 5/16" tubing and made little lamp holders for the ends.  That one I am still working on.  But I do have pictures of the car I built.

And what is a circuit or sizzix?


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no pictures of the lamp, but the trans case stands almost three feet high, and I made an adadpter to take part of a three light pole lamp.  That was the first attempt.  I have since gotten fancier and taken the pole lamp off and took three lengths of 5/16" tubing and made little lamp holders for the ends.  That one I am still working on.  But I do have pictures of the car I built.



I am just still thinking about how heavy most transmission cases are..of course I am sure it is lighter with the "insides" removed  I wish you had a pic of it because I think that sounds really neat. So did you make a floor lamp out of it (and ouch if you bump into it on a drunken night and stub a toe...lol) I am fascinated by anything different and that is definitely unique!


----------



## Jazmine8

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 5 hour flight?  Doesn't spond so bad.  Try 8 hours to Europe every month.  But I am not complaining, i loved it.  Unfortunatly, domestic flights are a little different, as from what I hear there is no food served. (except peanuts) Maybe it depends on the carrier?  For overseas flights there was always a full meal, and a breakfast or lunch snack.  Served with metal utennsils, figure that out.  And the inflight entertainment was pretty decent also.  But I try to sleep during the flight, helped with the jet lag.


I'm using Alaska Airlines and they do offer a meal purchase option and personal dvd like players that have pre-loaded movies, shows, and music on them. The website said these have to be reserved at the gate for $5 if I remember correctly. Only preferred memebers can reserve online. One year I'd like to do Adventures by Disney and visit Australia but that'll be for a while.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Food and/or Restaurant in Disney?
> 
> I love the POLY Kona's coffee for me it's to die for (besides Starbucks of course).
> 
> As for restaurant, I'll go with Boma in AK and Main Street Bakery in MK. I like the Liberty Traven in MK too.  Oh there are just to many I like.  Each trip I like to try a restaurant that I haven't been to before, eventually I will be able to say I ate at them all.



Morning Everyone!!! 

My favorite resturant is Ohana's would love to go there anytime I could. Love dinner most but also loved the breakfast... love stitch.


----------



## Gina

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I forgot to say in my post, in case anyone cares  that I live on the Pearland/Friendswood line in SE Texas, about 20 minutes or so from Galveston. Gotta be near the beach.   




ttester9612 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Food and/or Restaurant in Disney?




Oooo... that's a tough one!!  *thinks*  I would have to say my favorite food is the fish & chips in the UK at Epcot. YUM! A close second would be just the plain ole' chicken strips at any of the food courts at the resorts, and onboard the Magic. What makes them so good???

Favorite restaurant is a toss-up between Le Cellier for food, and 50's Prime Time for atmosphere and fun. We just love that place.   


-gina-


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Dumb question, what is a circuit or sizzix Bigkick? And what do cartridges have to do with it? Does it involve sewing?



To answer your question here is a link with a picture of what it looks like...
Nice crafting tool
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog....ogle&cshift_ck=662147185cs501768431&WT.srch=1


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Food and/or Restaurant in Disney?
> 
> I love the POLY Kona's coffee for me it's to die for (besides Starbucks of course).
> 
> As for restaurant, I'll go with Boma in AK and Main Street Bakery in MK. I like the Liberty Traven in MK too.  Oh there are just to many I like.  Each trip I like to try a restaurant that I haven't been to before, eventually I will be able to say I ate at them all.



My favorite restaurant isnt technically in Disney but DTD...and that is Fultons Crab House. I also really enjoy Chef's de France in the WS. In the past even if not staying at PoP DS would always have to pull me to the PoP ti get their smores cheesecake (which they no longer serve.. ) The ribs at the Concourse in CR were always good....  (Hmm there is a trend here, must be a conspiracy  , everything we have liked DW has dc'd....lol)


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ttester9612 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Food and/or Restaurant in Disney?
> 
> I love the POLY Kona's coffee for me it's to die for (besides Starbucks of course).
> 
> As for restaurant, I'll go with Boma in AK and Main Street Bakery in MK. I like the Liberty Traven in MK too.  Oh there are just to many I like.  Each trip I like to try a restaurant that I haven't been to before, eventually I will be able to say I ate at them all.



I think I have too many favorites...lol but here are a few-

Kona Cafe-love being at the Poly and the filet
Turf Club (SSR)- I have to do lunch there for the burgers
MK-cotton candy on Main Street
Earls (DTD)-love the Cobb salad there
Chef Mickeys- the breakfast
Chefs de France-lunch and the flatbreads

There are more but this is the short list


----------



## Mr Smee23

Hey Ya'll

Love the new thread. My name is Smee, I am 44m, from neverland, and I have a major crush on tink.  But don't tell her i said so.  Can I join the fun.  I would say i am an 8 on the scale.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> Love the new thread. My name is Smee, I am 44m, from neverland, and I have a major crush on tink.  But don't tell her i said so.  Can I join the fun.  I would say i am an 8 on the scale.



Are you saying we have to break up because you have a crush on Cait/Tink? Seriously.. darn it all


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Are you saying we have to break up because you have a crush on Cait/Tink? Seriously.. darn it all



lol...well Carrie maybe like me Cait is willing to share.... 
and Good Morning Ms Disco Ball


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...well Carrie maybe like me Cait is willing to share....
> and Good Morning Ms Disco Ball



Woot Woot

I saw the best disco ball at the grinder shop yesterday .. no lie 
It even had its own lights. Someone told me to steal it. I dont want to name names.. since that would be just wrong. I said I am not a clepto.

I figure ya'll got guys and I gots none so you should just have to share.. only fair ya know


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> Love the new thread. My name is Smee, I am 44m, from neverland, and I have a major crush on tink.  But don't tell her i said so.  Can I join the fun.  I would say i am an 8 on the scale.



Hiya Mr. Smee!!


My favorite WDW restaurant is LeCellier.. but I also have this weird love for the Biergarten.  I have only eaten in the parks so far though.  Ask me again in about a year, and I'm sure I will have a big old list!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot
> 
> 
> 
> I figure ya'll got guys and I gots none so you should just have to share.. only fair ya know




I love this idea...LOL


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot
> 
> I saw the best disco ball at the grinder shop yesterday .. no lie
> It even had its own lights. Someone told me to steal it. I dont want to name names.. since that would be just wrong. I said I am not a clepto.
> 
> I figure ya'll got guys and I gots none so you should just have to share.. only fair ya know



 Yeppers, I agree, those that have should share 
and no "borrowing" disco balls, as we cannot visit you in jail only at WDW


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I love this idea...LOL



I really come up with some great ideas. Stick we me! hehe



acm563 said:


> Yeppers, I agree, those that have should share
> and no "borrowing" disco balls, as we cannot visit you in jail only at WDW



Yeah but it was soooo cool.. Little like moving lights on the sides. Gosh I might need to have a grinder for lunch today 

How awesome would my room be with that in it. Come on now.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> How awesome would my room be with that in it. Come on now.




uuuhhhhmmmmm....Carrie....I hate to tell you this but they dont allow disco balls in jails to my knowledge.....  (ok, I know what room u r talking about Ms Smarty Pants)


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am crafty but in another way. . .I just want to make sure my decor reflects me. . .lol


----------



## acm563

Of all the musicals, rides etc in the Parks what is your Favorite one or two liners from that ride or musical????

For me my all time FAVORITE..is at the end of SGE where he knocks on the castle door and he says in his sweet stitch voice " Cinderella , your Prince is here" and she says "You are not my prince" and throws him out  Genesis sounds 100% just like Stitch and like MM and I have him do the stitch impression for me constantly...(good thing he is just as big of a Disney Geek as I am ) He also walks thru the parks entertaining everyone with his impressions. Several ppl have actually asked him if he works for Disney because he is such a great impressionist....


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I am crafty but in another way. . .I just want to make sure my decor reflects me. . .lol



        
Darcy that could so be misconstrued


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> 5 hour flight?  Doesn't spond so bad.  Try 8 hours to Europe every month.  But I am not complaining, i loved it.  Unfortunatly, domestic flights are a little different, as from what I hear there is no food served. (except peanuts) Maybe it depends on the carrier?  For overseas flights there was always a full meal, and a breakfast or lunch snack.  Served with metal utennsils, figure that out.  And the inflight entertainment was pretty decent also.  But I try to sleep during the flight, helped with the jet lag.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures of the lamp, but the trans case stands almost three feet high, and I made an adadpter to take part of a three light pole lamp.  That was the first attempt.  I have since gotten fancier and taken the pole lamp off and took three lengths of 5/16" tubing and made little lamp holders for the ends.  That one I am still working on.  But I do have pictures of the car I built.
> 
> And what is a circuit or sizzix?



The cricuit and the Sizzix are die cut machines. .. they make stuff for you. . .great if you scrapbook, which I do. . .but I still prefer to hand cut my stuff. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> Love the new thread. My name is Smee, I am 44m, from neverland, and I have a major crush on tink.  But don't tell her i said so.  Can I join the fun.  I would say i am an 8 on the scale.



  

Welcome back Smee, where have you been hiding yourself?


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Darcy that could so be misconstrued



Possibly but heck. . .who cares. . .I am just having fun. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> Love the new thread. My name is Smee, I am 44m, from neverland, and I have a major crush on tink.  But don't tell her i said so.  Can I join the fun.  I would say i am an 8 on the scale.



Smee, welcome back...glad to see you posting again. . .

Can't wait to have dinner with you and T in May. . .Spoodles. . .mmmmmm


----------



## acm563

and btw Ms Teresa...Sharpen your wit and get ready Uncle Paul Disney Bachelor is airing again tonight at 7pm EST and he wants YOU there!!!!! and Cindy and Jade, Darcy, Carrie and everyone else


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> and btw Ms Teresa...Sharpen your wit and get ready Uncle Paul Disney Bachelor is airing again tonight at 7pm EST and he wants YOU there!!!!! and Cindy and Jade, Darcy, Carrie and everyone else



Dang Angy, its always on a work night. . .hmmmmm. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot
> 
> I saw the best disco ball at the grinder shop yesterday .. no lie
> It even had its own lights. Someone told me to steal it. I dont want to name names.. since that would be just wrong. I said I am not a clepto.
> 
> I figure ya'll got guys and I gots none so you should just have to share.. only fair ya know



Sounds like a deal to me Carrie.  We have none but Tink and AGM does. As I recalled, they both said that Smee and Sven can hold my hand on EE and TOT.   Oh can you feel the love   
I can see me now one on each hand.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang Angy, its always on a work night. . .hmmmmm. . .



Hey Darcy post your questions now or send an email Ya just never know what the end result may be


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Sounds like a deal to me Carrie.  We have none but Tink and AGM does. As I recalled, they both said that Smee and Sven can hold my hand on EE and TOT.   Oh can you feel the love
> I can see me now one on each hand.




hmmm, ya only have 2 hands TT....whatcha going to do if another offer arises....    (ok..iknow family board)


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> and btw Ms Teresa...Sharpen your wit and get ready Uncle Paul Disney Bachelor is airing again tonight at 7pm EST and he wants YOU there!!!!! and Cindy and Jade, Darcy, Carrie and everyone else



I don't think so....I'm thinking about dropping out of the show....(no reason, just not my cup of tea.)      I'll just read the posts.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> hmmm, ya only have 2 hands TT....whatcha going to do if another offer arises....    (ok..iknow family board)



I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.       Oh wait a minute that might happen, I also recall that Jill is letting Shawn hold my hand to, mmmmmm,  I'll have to prepare myself.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## acm563

*


We are Dismembers, thats you and thats I
We are taking a trip we are ready to fly.

We are anxious for May, it cant come too soon
We have booked all our ressies and even our room

Our bags are not packed but we're ready to go
We have stories to tell and pictures to show.

The weathers still crappy for some up above
But we are sending out hugs and even some love

I am working on scrapbooks and a few little signs
I'm preparing for wating and all the long lines

Theres a smile on my face and a song in my heart
I'm anxious to go, and I'm ready to start

Theres Jill and there's Shawn and the hugs they will share
This is a family board poem so I'm not going "there"

Then theres Carrie and Darcy, both with their own wit
Carries looking at disco balls, to get her room lit

And Tracy and Tracey, thats two of a kind
Forgive my dull words, trying to find ones that rhyme.

There's Patty and Sharon who has gathered the group
There's even some more, thats just half of our troop.

Its a Magical Gathering and it begins in mid May
So look for our doors, stop by and say "HEY"*


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> uuuhhhhmmmmm....Carrie....I hate to tell you this but they dont allow disco balls in jails to my knowledge.....  (ok, I know what room u r talking about Ms Smarty Pants)



Ohhhhh that room haha



acm563 said:


> and btw Ms Teresa...Sharpen your wit and get ready Uncle Paul Disney Bachelor is airing again tonight at 7pm EST and he wants YOU there!!!!! and Cindy and Jade, Darcy, Carrie and everyone else



Uhhh... Me? Nope. Def not my cup o tea

I would post one quesiton and he would run for the hills. Not sure that I have been able to find any guy who can handle my humor and charm


----------



## Jazmine8

Great poem ACM! I have never been the type to write poetry of any kind


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhhh that room haha
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh... Me? Nope. Def not my cup o tea
> 
> I would post one quesiton and he would run for the hills. Not sure that I have been able to find any guy who can handle my humor and charm



hehehh and just WHAT question would that be my dear....lol...heheh I know what question I would ask him if I were single....It would be what size are your hands...       

(bad Angy)


----------



## acm563

Jazmine8 said:


> Great poem ACM! I have never been the type to write poetry of any kind



lol..thanks..i just write tacky stuff, very seldom any with a lot of thought to them and I can only write poems normally if I am bored to death.... I think I have some ADD going on and cant concentrate long enough at other times as too many things swirling around in this thing I call a brain


----------



## Jazmine8

It seems that it's is going to be hard for any of you meeting up in May to concentrate on anything but your trip. You all will have loads of fun. It seems that the group continues to grow all the time (me-the lurker from other threads) from what I've read. I've never been with to WDW w/o my fam. It just seemed no one else ever got the whole idea. But since I found the dis boards it seems like more adults than kids are in love with it.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> hehehh and just WHAT question would that be my dear....lol...heheh I know what question I would ask him if I were single....It would be what size are your hands...
> 
> (bad Angy)



My halo is on today

And well I dont do well with the whole fighting for a guys attention thing. Or putting myself in a ring with other women. I cant make a guy important when I can be made an option of many. (note to self thats a good one)


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> What is everyone's favorite Food and/or Restaurant in Disney?
> 
> I love the POLY Kona's coffee for me it's to die for (besides Starbucks of course).
> 
> As for restaurant, I'll go with Boma in AK and Main Street Bakery in MK. I like the Liberty Traven in MK too.  Oh there are just to many I like.  Each trip I like to try a restaurant that I haven't been to before, eventually I will be able to say I ate at them all.



So many choices for so many reasons.... Artist Point was one I really liked... its at the Wilderness Lodge... had Buffalo there and was really good.. and I enjoy California Grill for the food and the view.... but several others like Chefs de France and Le Cellier... Flying Fish... Cape May... 



ttester9612 said:


> Dumb question, what is a circuit or sizzix Bigkick? And what do cartridges have to do with it? Does it involve sewing?
> 
> Yes Sha you need to get the packages mailed. I'm leaving Apr 30, but then you could hand deliver mind to me then.



Looks like you got your answer... the cartridges vary for fonts and shapes etc. It just depends on what I am doing if I use that or my sissex. Just for lettering etc. I use lots of things when I scrapbook. does not involve sewing LOL... though I do have a sewing machine for scrapping


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> My halo is on today
> 
> And well I dont do well with the whole fighting for a guys attention thing. Or putting myself in a ring with other women. I cant make a guy important when I can be made an option of many. (note to self thats a good one)




New twist on previous comment but he WOULD be making you a PRIORITY


and YOU wear a halo???????????????????????????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> New twist on previous comment but he WOULD be making you a PRIORITY
> 
> 
> and YOU wear a halo???????????????????????????



Thats what I need... a guy who wants to make me a priority. 

And my Halo is glowing today


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Thats what I need... a guy who wants to make me a priority.
> 
> And my Halo is glowing today




heheheh well I guess brimstone does glow from the heat


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> My halo is on today
> 
> And well I dont do well with the whole fighting for a guys attention thing. Or putting myself in a ring with other women. I cant make a guy important when I can be made an option of many. (note to self thats a good one)




That is a good one.... 

You remind me a lot of me Carrie....

You are awesome..LOL


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> My halo is on today





acm563 said:


> and YOU wear a halo???????????????????????????





Carrieannew said:


> And my Halo is glowing today




Her halo is held up by her horns.... just like mine


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Her halo is held up by her horns.... just like mine




lol
 
It must be a disboard thing, we all have halos held up by our horns....but hey at least we HAVE halos


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Her halo is held up by her horns.... just like mine



OK...dont shoot me, but heres one more....


DisBoard halos bold and bright
Carries halo shines with light
Shas is Golden atop her horns
Mine is tarnished and well worn.
Some are scratched and scarred to he!!
Others shine and fit so well.
Halos come and Halos GO
Some sit high and some sit low
Disboard members stick together
Like our angel wings that are all feather.
Sometime in May we shall meet
All DisAngels we shall Greet.
So grab a harp and come along
All DisMembers sing our song.....


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> My halo is on today
> 
> And well I dont do well with the whole fighting for a guys attention thing. Or putting myself in a ring with other women. I cant make a guy important when I can be made an option of many. (note to self thats a good one)



Carrie I agree with you.  For me I'm just to old to play those types of games.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> OK...dont shoot me, but heres one more....
> 
> 
> DisBoard halos bold and bright
> Carries halo shines with light
> Shas is Golden atop her horns
> Mine is tarnished and well worn.
> Some are scratched and scarred to he!!
> Others shine and fit so well.
> Halos come and Halos GO
> Some sit high and some sit low
> Disboard members stick together
> Like our angel wings that are all feather.
> Sometime in May we shall meet
> All DisAngels we shall Greet.
> So grab a harp and come along
> All DisMembers sing our song.....



Oh I like that....


----------



## acm563

Hey this is kind of OT but I just realized something. You know how I get knocked off here and in chat? I normally use IE as my browser but switched to firefox and   I was still on when I woke up this morning and it has left me on all day....so it must be a compatability issue between IE and Vista...so if anyone else is havingt he same issue try a diff browser


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hey this is kind of OT but I just realized something. You know how I get knocked off here and in chat? I normally use IE as my browser but switched to firefox and   I was still on when I woke up this morning and it has left me on all day....so it must be a compatability issue between IE and Vista...so if anyone else is havingt he same issue try a diff browser



Since I've found Firefox I use nothing but. I just love.


----------



## acm563

So how'd I miss an angel bright?
At Shades of Green she spends the Night
Flying in on Angels Air
Her halo shining atop her hair.
With smiles so  bright she starts her day
Good Morning & Welcome is what she'll say.
The name Teresa you cant compare
So this poem alone is hers to share.
So full of friendship and good grace
To heavens door she'll take first place.
I am happy to have found you friend.
This poem is yours, to you I send.
So smile happy and play along
With friends like you we cant go wrong.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> So how'd I miss an angel bright?
> At Shades of Green she spends the Night
> Flying in on Angels Air
> Her halo shining atop her hair.
> With smiles so  bright she starts her day
> Good Morning & Welcome is what she'll say.
> The name Teresa you cant compare
> So this poem alone is hers to share.
> So full of friendship and good grace
> To heavens door she'll take first place.
> I am happy to have found you friend.
> This poem is yours, to you I send.
> So smile happy and play along
> With friends like you we cant go wrong.



For Me....Oh I'm blushing....   That is so sweet   Thanks for putting a smile on my face.  Now I wish I was just as creative to write a poem about you.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> For Me....Oh I'm blushing....   That is so sweet   Thanks for putting a smile on my face.  Now I wish I was just as creative to write a poem about you.




NP...I am a giver not a receiver...so you would make ME blush.....heheh just be happy and have fun come May and know everyone here loves you and all that you do to make everyone feel so welcome (((HUGS)))


----------



## neonjeckel

Hello all!  New to this thread.  Single 28 y/o guy who loves WDW.  Looking to meet great new, fun people.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> NP...I am a giver not a receiver...so you would make ME blush.....heheh just be happy and have fun come May and know everyone here loves you and all that you do to make everyone feel so welcome (((HUGS)))



I might not be able to write in rhymes, but I can give you a flower

 and a hug  THANKS


----------



## acm563

neonjeckel said:


> Hello all!  New to this thread.  Single 28 y/o guy who loves WDW.  Looking to meet great new, fun people.




Welcome.....and this is the place to find fun new people  although it is kind of slow this evening....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I might not be able to write in rhymes, but I can give you a flower
> 
> and a hug  THANKS



awwww...ty TT that was sweet and appreciated!!!


----------



## ttester9612

neonjeckel said:


> Hello all!  New to this thread.  Single 28 y/o guy who loves WDW.  Looking to meet great new, fun people.



  

Neon your came over.. Welcome to the wonderful world of the Singles Thread...and we have some ladies around you age.   Carrie and Jade were are you tonight..


----------



## ttester9612

Neon there are singles that meet in DisMates Chat beginning around 9 pm EST

The chat is http://dismates.com/chat.html you will see two login screens, select the top one that saids "Parachat" you just have to type a login name, no password is needed.


----------



## disney-inspired

Hi, I'm an 8 looking for an 8
Hi I'm Cristabel and I'm 19

Although I don't plan on having anything serious since these are the last two years of college. My mom always said get your education first, then worry about a BF


----------



## Sha

welcome Neon and Cristabel


----------



## acm563

disney-inspired said:


> Hi, I'm an 8 looking for an 8
> Hi I'm Cristabel and I'm 19
> 
> Although I don't plan on having anything serious since these are the last two years of college. My mom always said get your education first, then worry about a BF



Welcome..join in the fun


----------



## DisneyDreams21

disney-inspired said:


> Hi, I'm an 8 looking for an 8
> Hi I'm Cristabel and I'm 19
> 
> Although I don't plan on having anything serious since these are the last two years of college. My mom always said get your education first, then worry about a BF



Welcome to the boards, Cristabel   You have one smart mother!


----------



## ttester9612

disney-inspired said:


> Hi, I'm an 8 looking for an 8
> Hi I'm Cristabel and I'm 19
> 
> Although I don't plan on having anything serious since these are the last two years of college. My mom always said get your education first, then worry about a BF



  

Cristabel...glad to have you on board.  Feel free to post anything you want here (questions, answers to others ppls questions, etc).  We are here for the love of Disney.


----------



## acm563

OK TT since this is a singles who love Disney thread I have a new line...andbtw yes u do ryhme...lol


Based on the singles theory and since all gals seem to not know what most guys are looking for and guys have no clue what we are looking for even tho I have found my prince I have an idea...
Post what turns you on or off about the opposite sex and I will start.....


Turn ons....
~First and foremost RESPECT
~Sense of humor
~Intelligent without being a brainiac
~Knows how to hold a stimulating conversation as well as how to be comfortably silent
~Must have a relationship with God....spiritual but not necesarily into organized religion...(its all about the relationship not about whether you go to church)
~Must be responsible but never grow up (still know how to be childlike and impulsive)
~Must know how to handle a quiet night at home on occassion without constantly having to be on the go
~Cooking is a plus(but if you make a messyou have to help clean it up)
~Must realize the importance of maintaining our own identities, there must be a you and an I as well as an us....
~Old fashioned and can make decisions (after considering my opinion as well, but that doesnt mean he choses what I think)

Turn offs
~Rudeness...to anyone 
~Wimps
~Intellectually challenged and cannot hold a conversation ...if I am yawning and looking at my watch it is time to move on
~Conceited people that thinks looks are all that matter (looks are LOW on my list of priorities, they fade so there has to be something more)
~Guys that are disrespectful or abusive to any female or child


OK..I am tired but you get my "drift" lol


----------



## ttester9612

Ok, Angy we have the same taste.  I'm going to add to your list

Turn ons....
~First and foremost RESPECT
~Sense of humor
~Intelligent without being a brainiac
~Knows how to hold a stimulating conversation as well as how to be comfortably silent
~Must have a relationship with God....spiritual but not necessarily into organized religion...(its all about the relationship *with Jesus* not about whether you go to church)
~Must be responsible but never grow up (still know how to be childlike and impulsive).
~Must know how to handle a quiet night at home on occasion without constantly having to be on the go
~Cooking is a plus(but if you make a mess you have to help clean it up)
~Must realize the importance of maintaining our own identities, there must be a you and an I as well as an us....
~Old fashioned and can make decisions (after considering my opinion as well, but that doesn't mean he choses what I think)
*~Be my "Best Friend" where I feel like I can tell you anything.
~When we vacation in Disney or anywhere else, you are excited to be there as much as I.*
*~Someone who enjoys sharing the housework with me and even the laundry.*

Turn offs
~Rudeness...to anyone
~Wimps
~Intellectually challenged and cannot hold a conversation ...if I am yawning and looking at my watch it is time to move on
~Conceited people that thinks looks are all that matter (looks are LOW on my list of priorities, they fade so there has to be something more)
~Guys that are disrespectful or abusive to any female or child
*~Guys who think they are God's gift to women.*


----------



## disney-inspired

Turn ons....
- Respectful of me and my family
- A strong, Christian man, active in his faith
- Old fashioned meaning he opens doors for women (not just me) and doesn't believe in that crazy "going dutch" stuff
- Somewhat eloquent (can express himself to anyone)
- Able to tell me straight to my face what's wrong or his opinion
- Can cook & do laundry
- Loves to travel
- Doesn't expect us to be together 24/7, each of us maintaining our own identities
- Somewhat jealous
- Has a good time but knows when to get serious
- The leader in the relationship 
- Taller than me (yeah, i know superficial)
- Strong family values & Ties
- Be a friend foremost before anything.


Turn offs
- Being a jerk
- Not communicating his thoughts
- Controlling 
- mild-mannered
- conceited
- lazy


----------



## acm563

disney-inspired said:


> Turn ons....
> - Respectful of me and my family
> - A strong, Christian man, active in his faith
> - Old fashioned meaning he opens doors for women (not just me) and doesn't believe in that crazy "going dutch" stuff
> - Somewhat eloquent (can express himself to anyone)
> - Able to tell me straight to my face what's wrong or his opinion
> - Can cook & do laundry
> - Loves to travel
> - Doesn't expect us to be together 24/7, each of us maintaining our own identities
> - Somewhat jealous
> - Has a good time but knows when to get serious
> - The leader in the relationship
> - Taller than me (yeah, i know superficial)
> - Strong family values & Ties
> - Be a friend foremost before anything.
> 
> 
> Turn offs
> - Being a jerk
> - Not communicating his thoughts
> - Controlling
> - mild-mannered
> - conceited
> - lazy





Wow, good additions ..and see gals arent so hard to figure out after all now are we????   The only one I would disagree on is even a little jealous...but that is because I have been in controlling relationships.....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

neonjeckel said:


> Hello all!  New to this thread.  Single 28 y/o guy who loves WDW.  Looking to meet great new, fun people.



Hiya and welcome!! There are great, fun people aplenty here! Join on in, we don't bite... well some of us don't


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya and welcome!! There are great, fun people aplenty here! Join on in, we don't bite... well some of us don't



Oh yea Tracy I guess we should warn all males about your biting habits when we say welcome.... 


and where ya been all afternoon I missed ya!


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya and welcome!! There are great, fun people aplenty here! Join on in, we don't bite... well some of us don't





acm563 said:


> Oh yea Tracy I guess we should warn all males about your biting habits when we say welcome....
> 
> 
> and where ya been all afternoon I missed ya!



Don't forget Carrie sometimes bites to..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Don't forget Carrie sometimes bites to..



and heee...ok now remember this is ALL YOUR fault...but I CAN post this here.....heheheheh

        
                            I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy
        


Sorry guys TT an dI were talking about guys that want us to worship them and bow at their feet....(and u do know if Randy takes the time to read this I have to add for his benefit....."Yes great one, how can this most humble servant assist you"..... )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh boy, now y'all are making me think...

Turn-Ons.. my prince must be...
~well mannered and polite
~respectful to not only me, but to people in general
~intelligent and able to hold a conversation with me
~non-confrontational
~good communicator
~patient
~loving
~responsible
~crazy about me!  
~able to understand my twisted crazy sense of humor
~able to turn me on with just a glance

Turn-offs.. 
~being more girly than I am
~disrespect for the law
~violence
~controlling
~arrogance


Thats not too much to ask for is it?  

  


Angy, I have been at my Pilates class all evening.  Gotta get the body in shape.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

disney-inspired said:


> Hi, I'm an 8 looking for an 8
> Hi I'm Cristabel and I'm 19
> 
> Although I don't plan on having anything serious since these are the last two years of college. My mom always said get your education first, then worry about a BF




Hiya and welcome!!


----------



## Carrieannew

neonjeckel said:


> Hello all!  New to this thread.  Single 28 y/o guy who loves WDW.  Looking to meet great new, fun people.



Howdy and Welcome Neon! Do you have any trips planned?



ttester9612 said:


> Neon your came over.. Welcome to the wonderful world of the Singles Thread...and we have some ladies around you age.   Carrie and Jade were are you tonight..



Right here. Was out to dinner with my family for my moms bday  



ttester9612 said:


> Don't forget Carrie sometimes bites to..



I do. But some boys seem to like it  

Dont worry Neon I wont bite.. unless your into that sort of thing


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh boy, now y'all are making me think....



Which is why I will post mine tomorrow or saturday...


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> Turn ons....
> *~Someone who enjoys sharing the housework with me and even the laundry.*




sorry, no one ENJOYS housework, it is just something that has to be done.  For some it can be a mind numbing activity, but no one truely enjoys it.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> sorry, no one ENJOYS housework, it is just something that has to be done.  For some it can be a mind numbing activity, but no one truely enjoys it.



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Sha

This *IS* disney relates, as it is a step towards helping me fund my disney habit LMAO but today is my *LAST DAY OF CLINICALS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> sorry, no one ENJOYS housework, it is just something that has to be done.  For some it can be a mind numbing activity, but no one truely enjoys it.



Why Mason I actually enjoy it, that's if I have the right music playing as I'm cleaning.  It's a great , dancing to the music


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> This *IS* disney relates, as it is a step towards helping me fund my disney habit LMAO but today is my *LAST DAY OF CLINICALS!!!!!!!!!!!*



  

I know you are happy...


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING MY DEAR DISFRIENDS......I pray you have a wonderful day.

I'll be leaving today around 9 AM to attend a meeting in Baltimore, MD, so I won't have access to a computer which means I won't be posting in the boards.   With it being Friday, the traffic around this area is BAD,   so I'm not sure what time I'll be home.


----------



## Jetsong

new to this thread...single 55 female. I have a 23 year old son and we both LOVE WDW. I have 2 trips planned 1 in June and another in Aug , with hopefully 1 more in Nov. I live in the finger lakes region of NY and when I can get great airfare...I'm there. Most of my friends cant understand why I continue to go to Disney...but I'm the go-to girl when they have questions  My favorite resort is the Yacht and Beach Club. I love Epcot the best. In June I will be staying at Animal Kingdon Lodge..solo trip and planning to spend a lot of time at Animal Kingdom..Aug..back to Beach Club..pool cant be beat for the Aug heat ...another solo trip unless my son can get off work for a few days. Well, just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi....Disney Rocks


----------



## ttester9612

Jetsong said:


> new to this thread...single 55 female. I have a 23 year old son and we both LOVE WDW. I have 2 trips planned 1 in June and another in Aug , with hopefully 1 more in Nov. I live in the finger lakes region of NY and when I can get great airfare...I'm there. Most of my friends cant understand why I continue to go to Disney...but I'm the go-to girl when they have questions  My favorite resort is the Yacht and Beach Club. I love Epcot the best. In June I will be staying at Animal Kingdon Lodge..solo trip and planning to spend a lot of time at Animal Kingdom..Aug..back to Beach Club..pool cant be beat for the Aug heat ...another solo trip unless my son can get off work for a few days. Well, just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi....Disney Rocks



  

Jetson, glad to have you one board. 

Finally someone else close to my age (me, 51, female) I to have a 23 yr old son. I have 2 trips plan for this year. First trip is with my Best Friend and the 2nd one is with some of the DisFriends from this board. The 3rd one is in December to celebrate my dad's 80th "B" Day.  My son's going with me in December but not the May trips.  BTW do you have a DVC?  Do you go on the thrill rides?  If so, which ones?


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> Love the new thread. My name is Smee, I am 44m, from neverland, and I have a major crush on tink.  But don't tell her i said so.  Can I join the fun.  I would say i am an 8 on the scale.



*Ummmm Honey....already knew you had a crush on me  *



Carrieannew said:


> Are you saying we have to break up because you have a crush on Cait/Tink? Seriously.. darn it all



*Listen you....you get him for a whole day with a Latte, before I do....LOL  I think that is enough sharing for you for one trip....LOL*


*Although, anyone who needs their hand held on the scary rides (ie: the ones I wont ride) He's all yours....lol  As long as I get him back *


----------



## katydidbug1

*Good Morning All

Happy Friday!!! 

How is everyone today?  Me, pretty good,  taking some time to go back over the posts, and answer some of the questions, will be back with them .  

What is everyone else doing this weekend???*


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> *
> 
> Although, anyone who needs their hand held on the scary rides (ie: the ones I wont ride) He's all yours....lol  As long as I get him back *


*
Oh do I have to give him back   (Just kidding Tink ).*


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Oh do I have to give him back   (Just kidding Tink ).



LOL...yup, gotta give him back....lol


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> This *IS* disney relates, as it is a step towards helping me fund my disney habit LMAO but today is my *LAST DAY OF CLINICALS!!!!!!!!!!!*



OMG How well I remember those days!!!

CONGRATS!!! YOU HAVE WORKED HARD !!! I AM HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Jetsong said:


> new to this thread...single 55 female. I have a 23 year old son and we both LOVE WDW. I have 2 trips planned 1 in June and another in Aug , with hopefully 1 more in Nov. I live in the finger lakes region of NY and when I can get great airfare...I'm there. Most of my friends cant understand why I continue to go to Disney...but I'm the go-to girl when they have questions  My favorite resort is the Yacht and Beach Club. I love Epcot the best. In June I will be staying at Animal Kingdon Lodge..solo trip and planning to spend a lot of time at Animal Kingdom..Aug..back to Beach Club..pool cant be beat for the Aug heat ...another solo trip unless my son can get off work for a few days. Well, just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi....Disney Rocks



Good Morning and Welcome


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning and Happy Friday!

Welcome Jetsong, another NY'er, and as Teresa mentioned someone close to our age.



katydidbug1 said:


> *
> 
> What is everyone else doing this weekend???*




Well, High School production of South Pacific, my son is part of the stage crew.  And tonight tickets to see Ratdog in NYC.

Just hope the rain stops!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> This *IS* disney relates, as it is a step towards helping me fund my disney habit LMAO but today is my *LAST DAY OF CLINICALS!!!!!!!!!!!*



Congrats!!!! That is awesome!



Jetsong said:


> new to this thread...single 55 female. I have a 23 year old son and we both LOVE WDW. I have 2 trips planned 1 in June and another in Aug , with hopefully 1 more in Nov. I live in the finger lakes region of NY and when I can get great airfare...I'm there. Most of my friends cant understand why I continue to go to Disney...but I'm the go-to girl when they have questions  My favorite resort is the Yacht and Beach Club. I love Epcot the best. In June I will be staying at Animal Kingdon Lodge..solo trip and planning to spend a lot of time at Animal Kingdom..Aug..back to Beach Club..pool cant be beat for the Aug heat ...another solo trip unless my son can get off work for a few days. Well, just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi....Disney Rocks



Welcome Jetsong! Epcot is my absolute favorite too.



katydidbug1 said:


> *Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> How is everyone today?  Me, pretty good,  taking some time to go back over the posts, and answer some of the questions, will be back with them .
> 
> What is everyone else doing this weekend???*





Good morning and happy Friday to you! My weekend will be filled with watching movies, cleaning the house, and hanging out at the gym pretending like I am actually exercising.  

Yup, its a good life...


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> *Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> What is everyone else doing this weekend???*



I am going to try to take Marie and go to BG at noon if the weather permits since she gets out of school early.
Tomorrow I have to work half a day
Sunday I may head to Myrtle Beach if the weather looks like it is going to be decent for the first part of the week....


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> *Ummmm Honey....already knew you had a crush on me  *
> 
> *Listen you....you get him for a whole day with a Latte, before I do....LOL  I think that is enough sharing for you for one trip....LOL*



Listen you... look at me!

I got nothing. 

I get him first  

    



katydidbug1 said:


> *Although, anyone who needs their hand held on the scary rides (ie: the ones I wont ride) He's all yours....lol  As long as I get him back *



I am still accepting applications for my ride hand holder. If anyone is interested! 



katydidbug1 said:


> *
> 
> What is everyone else doing this weekend???*



Working both jobs today. 

And then homework..... Since well I am behind. I blame someone for that. 
Tomorrow I am supposed to go to a baby shower.. really not feelin the need for that. And then after that its a good friends birthday party. Woot Woot

Sunday.. well I might meet up with an old friend.. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Jazmine8

Neonjeckel, disney-inspired, Jetsong  
Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> *Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> What is everyone else doing this weekend???*



Tonight I'll be getting my geek on, watching the Season 4 premiere of Battlestar Galactica (finally, we've only been waiting a year and a half for it to come back on).  As for the rest of the weekend, I know there will be some relaxing and some Disney planning, but other than that, it's all a mystery.  I do have an appointment tomorrow morning to donate blood again, but that may have to be cancelled since I seem to be having a relapse of last week's sicky-ness.  

Sha, I know you'll do great on your last day of clinicals... just remember, if you decide you don't like nursing, you can always take up piracy!


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> *Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> How is everyone today?  Me, pretty good,  taking some time to go back over the posts, and answer some of the questions, will be back with them .
> 
> What is everyone else doing this weekend???*



I have no big plans for this weekend so I am going to go out and start gathering up stuff to decorate my room in May


----------



## Taja

New to this thread!

Mid-fifties, female, solo for about 13 years. No children. Grew up at and with Disneyland, but have lived in Arizona nearly 30 years. About an 8 on the Disney scale. *LOL*

Not sure I'll have time to keep up with this thread, but I'll try.




katydidbug1 said:


> *Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> How is everyone today?  Me, pretty good,  taking some time to go back over the posts, and answer some of the questions, will be back with them .
> 
> What is everyone else doing this weekend???*



Yard work. Weeding. Not my favourite thing in this world. Trying to keep up with it before the weather gets too hot (in the 80s for most of the past two weeks).

Think I'll find some hidden Mickey weeds to make it more interesting?  *LOL*


----------



## Sha

Welcome Taja and Jetsong

Clinicals are done and was SOOO ready to get out of there this morning! we went to Ale House to have lunch and we were there for a couple hours...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Taja said:


> New to this thread!
> 
> Mid-fifties, female, solo for about 13 years. No children. Grew up at and with Disneyland, but have lived in Arizona nearly 30 years. About an 8 on the Disney scale. *LOL*
> 
> Not sure I'll have time to keep up with this thread, but I'll try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yard work. Weeding. Not my favourite thing in this world. Trying to keep up with it before the weather gets too hot (in the 80s for most of the past two weeks).
> 
> Think I'll find some hidden Mickey weeds to make it more interesting?  *LOL*




Hiya Taja and welcome!


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> Why Mason I actually enjoy it, that's if I have the right music playing as I'm cleaning.  It's a great , dancing to the music




Then you enjoy dancing to the music, the cleaning just gives you an excuse to do so,  If you enjoyed cleaning, you wouldn't need music and dancing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> 5 hour flight?  Doesn't spond so bad.  Try 8 hours to Europe every month.  But I am not complaining, i loved it.  Unfortunatly, domestic flights are a little different, as from what I hear there is no food served. (except peanuts) Maybe it depends on the carrier?  For overseas flights there was always a full meal, and a breakfast or lunch snack.  Served with metal utennsils, figure that out.  And the inflight entertainment was pretty decent also.  But I try to sleep during the flight, helped with the jet lag.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures of the lamp, but the trans case stands almost three feet high, and I made an adadpter to take part of a three light pole lamp.  That was the first attempt.  I have since gotten fancier and taken the pole lamp off and took three lengths of 5/16" tubing and made little lamp holders for the ends.  That one I am still working on.  But I do have pictures of the car I built.
> 
> And what is a circuit or sizzix?


First off, you love to travel so quit complaining. . .lol...A cricuit and sizzix are die cut makers. . .They can cut out mickey heads, Tinks, mouse ears, etc at the touch of a button. . .very nice. . .


----------



## Master Mason

ahoff said:


> Just hope the rain stops!



Be careful what you wish for, it could stop raining and start snowing.


----------



## Jetsong

ttester9612 said:


> Jetson, glad to have you one board.
> 
> Finally someone else close to my age (me, 51, female) I to have a 23 yr old son. I have 2 trips plan for this year. First trip is with my Best Friend and the 2nd one is with some of the DisFriends from this board. The 3rd one is in December to celebrate my dad's 80th "B" Day.  My son's going with me in December but not the May trips.  BTW do you have a DVC?  Do you go on the thrill rides?  If so, which ones?



No DVC.. should have bought one years ago but didnt. Just use annual pass for discounts on rooms.  I'm not a big thrill rider but thats one of the reasons I love disney so much, there is so much more to it ...I dont feel out of place


----------



## Jetsong

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I thought the other board moved fast. . .this one is at breakneck speed. . .I am just about ready to go to bed and wanted to say Hi to my friends, new and newer. . .I would post a recap but its tough. . .there are nearly 7 pages since I last read through. . .I have read it all but now I am tired. . .guys, talk with you later. . .

Hugs to all. . .

Darcy. . .


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> This *IS* disney relates, as it is a step towards helping me fund my disney habit LMAO but today is my *LAST DAY OF CLINICALS!!!!!!!!!!!*



Congrats Sha!  I'm sure it's such a relief for you!  

Happy Friday to everyone!! Spring is finally in the air here and they are forecasting 60's for the weekend! This winter has actually been bearable only because I've spent most of the time in a warmer place!

Welcome to all of the newbies! Reintro - I was a member of the other Dis Singles thread from almost the beginning - F - 46 - Denver, CO - 19 year old DD in college at Arizona State University - Single for 5 years - Met Mr. CA at WDW last July 4th and have been having the time of my life although the distance is not fun at times, we are making the most of it!   From my experience you may just find the love of your life when you least expect it.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I thought the other board moved fast. . .this one is at breakneck speed. . .I am just about ready to go to bed and wanted to say Hi to my friends, new and newer. . .I would post a recap but its tough. . .there are nearly 7 pages since I last read through. . .I have read it all but now I am tired. . .guys, talk with you later. . .
> 
> Hugs to all. . .
> 
> Darcy. . .



Slacker

If you really loved us you would post a recap... thats all im sayin


----------



## Carrieannew

CoMickey said:


> Congrats Sha!  I'm sure it's such a relief for you!
> 
> Happy Friday to everyone!! Spring is finally in the air here and they are forecasting 60's for the weekend! This winter has actually been bearable only because I've spent most of the time in a warmer place!
> 
> Welcome to all of the newbies! Reintro - I was a member of the other Dis Singles thread from almost the beginning - F - 46 - Denver, CO - 19 year old DD in college at Arizona State University - Single for 5 years - Met Mr. CA at WDW last July 4th and have been having the time of my life although the distance is not fun at times, we are making the most of it!   From my experience you may just find the love of your life when you least expect it.



Hey CoMickey!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Slacker
> 
> If you really loved us you would post a recap... thats all im sayin



I'll post a recap if you will fly out here now and take my place at work. . .


lol, hugs. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hiya CoMickey!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I thought the other board moved fast. . .this one is at breakneck speed. . .I am just about ready to go to bed and wanted to say Hi to my friends, new and newer. . .I would post a recap but its tough. . .there are nearly 7 pages since I last read through. . .I have read it all but now I am tired. . .guys, talk with you later. . .
> 
> Hugs to all. . .
> 
> Darcy. . .




Am I going to be that tired with 12 hours days?????


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Congrats Sha!  I'm sure it's such a relief for you!
> 
> Happy Friday to everyone!! Spring is finally in the air here and they are forecasting 60's for the weekend! This winter has actually been bearable only because I've spent most of the time in a warmer place!
> 
> Welcome to all of the newbies! Reintro - I was a member of the other Dis Singles thread from almost the beginning - F - 46 - Denver, CO - 19 year old DD in college at Arizona State University - Single for 5 years - Met Mr. CA at WDW last July 4th and have been having the time of my life although the distance is not fun at times, we are making the most of it!   From my experience you may just find the love of your life when you least expect it.



Thanks!!! 

And so VERY true! Sounds like wonderful weather! was 84 today and perfect weather for Disney... no humidity at all and just beautiful out!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I thought the other board moved fast. . .this one is at breakneck speed. . .I am just about ready to go to bed and wanted to say Hi to my friends, new and newer. . .I would post a recap but its tough. . .there are nearly 7 pages since I last read through. . .I have read it all but now I am tired. . .guys, talk with you later. . .
> 
> Hugs to all. . .
> 
> Darcy. . .



and having just read from the other thread... just what every future RN wants to hear from their preceptor!!!!! LMAO  I hope I have a good one and it all falls together into place! I meet mine next week as she only works MTW's


----------



## Taja

Thank you for the welcome!

This thread does move fast! It's going to be challenging!  *LOL*


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll post a recap if you will fly out here now and take my place at work. . .
> 
> 
> lol, hugs. . .



Ok deal. But if someone dies for my lack of knowledge I will hold you responsible!


----------



## ttester9612

OMG people, there are 4 additional pages I have read since I posted the Good Morning early today.  You all have been busy while I was in Baltimore.   




ahoff said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday!
> 
> Welcome Jetsong, another NY'er, and as Teresa mentioned someone close to our age.
> 
> Well, High School production of South Pacific, my son is part of the stage crew.  And tonight tickets to see Ratdog in NYC.
> 
> Just hope the rain stops!



Hi Augie, the play and concert sounds like fun.  I hope you enjoy yourself.



Emtgirljen said:


> Tonight I'll be getting my geek on, watching the Season 4 premiere of Battlestar Galactica (finally, we've only been waiting a year and a half for it to come back on).  As for the rest of the weekend, I know there will be some relaxing and some Disney planning, but other than that, it's all a mystery.  I do have an appointment tomorrow morning to donate blood again, but that may have to be cancelled since I seem to be having a relapse of last week's sicky-ness.
> 
> Sha, I know you'll do great on your last day of clinicals... just remember, if you decide you don't like nursing, you can always take up piracy!



Jen, I loved BG will have to use my DVR for the show tonight, that way I can watch it later.



Taja said:


> New to this thread!
> 
> Mid-fifties, female, solo for about 13 years. No children. Grew up at and with Disneyland, but have lived in Arizona nearly 30 years. About an 8 on the Disney scale. *LOL*
> 
> Not sure I'll have time to keep up with this thread, but I'll try.
> 
> Yard work. Weeding. Not my favourite thing in this world. Trying to keep up with it before the weather gets too hot (in the 80s for most of the past two weeks).
> 
> Think I'll find some hidden Mickey weeds to make it more interesting?  *LOL*



  

Taja, glad to have another one close to my age.  You will enjoy this thread. Just watch out for those that bite.   



Master Mason said:


> Then you enjoy dancing to the music, the cleaning just gives you an excuse to do so,  If you enjoyed cleaning, you wouldn't need music and dancing.



  



CoMickey said:


> Congrats Sha!  I'm sure it's such a relief for you!
> 
> Happy Friday to everyone!! Spring is finally in the air here and they are forecasting 60's for the weekend! This winter has actually been bearable only because I've spent most of the time in a warmer place!
> 
> Welcome to all of the newbies! Reintro - I was a member of the other Dis Singles thread from almost the beginning - F - 46 - Denver, CO - 19 year old DD in college at Arizona State University - Single for 5 years - Met Mr. CA at WDW last July 4th and have been having the time of my life although the distance is not fun at times, we are making the most of it!   From my experience you may just find the love of your life when you least expect it.



Glad to see you found us, CO


----------



## ttester9612

My Disney's Magical Express package arrived in the mail today.  It just got me so EXCITED FOR DISNEY.  Never used ME before, I'm actually looking forward to it.

Are we there yet.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ttester9612 said:


> My Disney's Magical Express package arrived in the mail today.  It just got me so EXCITED FOR DISNEY.  Never used ME before, I'm actually looking forward to it.
> 
> Are we there yet.



ME is awesome!  I love getting off the plane, signing in and hopping on the bus.  Luggage has always arrived in my room a few hours later.  I do pack a carry on bag with basics in case it takes awhile, though.

I've used ME about 5 times in the past few years and it beats having to get luggage and wrestle up a car


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> My Disney's Magical Express package arrived in the mail today.  It just got me so EXCITED FOR DISNEY.  Never used ME before, I'm actually looking forward to it.
> 
> Are we there yet.





DisneyDreams21 said:


> ME is awesome!  I love getting off the plane, signing in and hopping on the bus.  Luggage has always arrived in my room a few hours later.  I do pack a carry on bag with basics in case it takes awhile, though.
> 
> I've used ME about 5 times in the past few years and it beats having to get luggage and wrestle up a car



Sometimes I feel slightly jipped with living so close 


BUT it never lasts long!!!


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyDreams21 said:


> ME is awesome!  I love getting off the plane, signing in and hopping on the bus.  Luggage has always arrived in my room a few hours later.  I do pack a carry on bag with basics in case it takes awhile, though.
> 
> I've used ME about 5 times in the past few years and it beats having to get luggage and wrestle up a car



Robin, thanks for your comments on ME.  I was a little worried about how long it takes with the bag delivery.  I was wandering if I should pick up my bags at the baggage claim myself.  But I think now, I'll let them handle the bags.  I just carry extra clothes in my carry on bag.


----------



## ttester9612

I haven't brought my AP yet.  Would it be best to purchase the voucher in advance online or wait until I'm there and purchase the AP?


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I haven't brought my AP yet.  Would it be best to purchase the voucher in advance online or wait until I'm there and purchase the AP?



Either TT. The voucher wont start counting days till you get there. I purchased the voucher online and it came in a week or so.


----------



## Mr Smee23

I can't wait until May.  It is going to be so much fun meeting you all.  And I get to meet a princess too, can you believe it.  I am so excited.  Darcy, I just don't know how you can come in and wait to go to sleep.  I hit the bed just after I get in, and get up around noon.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I can't wait until May.  It is going to be so much fun meeting you all.  And I get to meet a princess too, can you believe it.  I am so excited.  Darcy, I just don't know how you can come in and wait to go to sleep.  I hit the bed just after I get in, and get up around noon.



*

I'm right here    and yup I can believe it Honey!!!*


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mr Smee23 said:


> I can't wait until May.  It is going to be so much fun meeting you all.  And I get to meet a princess too, can you believe it.  I am so excited.  Darcy, I just don't know how you can come in and wait to go to sleep.  I hit the bed just after I get in, and get up around noon.



It takes me a while to unwind always.  I don't get back up until after 4 or 5.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Either TT. The voucher wont start counting days till you get there. I purchased the voucher online and it came in a week or so.



Thanks,


----------



## gower525

Hi.  I have been around the disboards for a while but I am fairly new to the "single" thing.  I am 33 and from Nashville.  I have DS6 and DD3.  I teach 2nd grade.  My family (including my almost ex dh) went on our first trip last Summer.  Well, he decided a few weeks after we returned that he didn't want to be married anymore and he left me for a 20 year old ( he was a youth pastor).  I am taking the kids back to Pop in June for a fun-filled week of "Just us" time and we can't wait.  We have a fabulous coutdown calendar and we are watching classic Disney films every weekend that they are not with their dad. (We just finished Fox and the Hound)  Planning this trip has given me something to keep my mind off of things and something to look forward to.  I feel like if I can make it to June - then my life will just keep looking up from there.  It is also a huge step of independence for me to bring the kids and do this on my own.  I am soooo excited. We are going June 24-30 and then spending another week in St. Augustine with my parents.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

gower525 said:


> Hi.  I have been around the disboards for a while but I am fairly new to the "single" thing.  I am 33 and from Nashville.  I have DS6 and DD3.  I teach 2nd grade.  My family (including my almost ex dh) went on our first trip last Summer.  Well, he decided a few weeks after we returned that he didn't want to be married anymore and he left me for a 20 year old ( he was a youth pastor).  I am taking the kids back to Pop in June for a fun-filled week of "Just us" time and we can't wait.  We have a fabulous coutdown calendar and we are watching classic Disney films every weekend that they are not with their dad. (We just finished Fox and the Hound)  Planning this trip has given me something to keep my mind off of things and something to look forward to.  I feel like if I can make it to June - then my life will just keep looking up from there.  It is also a huge step of independence for me to bring the kids and do this on my own.  I am soooo excited. We are going June 24-30 and then spending another week in St. Augustine with my parents.



Welcome!!! Disney helped me through a very hard time in my life too.  I can tell from reading your post that you are a strong woman, and you will get through this ok.  It is great that just having a trip on the horizon can give you something wonderful to look forward to, and to keep your mind busy when it wants to think about bad things.  Enjoy your trip, and no worries about taking the kids by yourself, you can do it!  I am a single mom who takes my Dd and usually a niece or two with me when I go, and we have a great time!  You will too!


----------



## Master Mason

Been there done that, it was Disney and a few people I met here that kept me sane when I went though my divorce last year.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Either TT. The voucher wont start counting days till you get there. I purchased the voucher online and it came in a week or so.



You can get one at the Disney store too!
Just in case you need an excuse to go shopping 

Woking the third of three jobs this weekend, next time I will keep my mouth shut  - So much for my first Friday off


----------



## lindsey0814

Hello everyone. New to this thread.  I am a 32 yo single mom to a wonderful DS7. We live in Tennessee and I am an 8.5 on the Disney scale. 
Our next trip is in May and I can't wait.    First trip to the "world" was in 1983 and have been addicted ever since.


----------



## Sha

Welcome Gower and Lindsey!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning My favorite, DisFriends and DisPeeps.

It's another glorious morning.. I'm only 25 days before I see MM.        I'm not going to do 25 banana dance.

Gower and Lindsey.. ...to the wonderful world of Dis Singles.  Don't be concern that some of us might bite.  But we do try to help those who are going thru a divorce.  I've been married twice. First ended in a divorce and I hate to say but my second DH past away in 1999.  Been single ever since. 

Lindsey when are you going in May and where are you staying? I'll be there Apr 30-May 6 staying at SOG and then May-14-19 staying at POP. 




PirateMel said:


> You can get one at the Disney store too!
> Just in case you need an excuse to go shopping
> 
> Woking the third of three jobs this weekend, next time I will keep my mouth shut  - So much for my first Friday off



Who needs an excuse to stop by the Disney Store.  I was just thinking to check with my local store to see if they have the vouchers.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Who needs an excuse to stop by the Disney Store.  I was just thinking to check with my local store to see if they have the vouchers.



That sounds like a good plan! Too bad they took away our stores around here... maybe we will get them back with Disney taking them back


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lindsey0814 said:


> Hello everyone. New to this thread.  I am a 32 yo single mom to a wonderful DS7. We live in Tennessee and I am an 8.5 on the Disney scale.
> Our next trip is in May and I can't wait.    First trip to the "world" was in 1983 and have been addicted ever since.




Hi there Lindsey and welcome!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> That sounds like a good plan! Too bad they took away our stores around here... maybe we will get them back with Disney taking them back



They did that here too - lets hope they come back!


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> They did that here too - lets hope they come back!



Even though I am close to WDW... I liked to stop in there when I was working to get a little fix.


----------



## BelleIsLost

Just wanted to say hello on this thread since I have seen ttesters comments on another. I am in the middle of a divorce and so I guess I could be considered single but not looking for a connection at this point.


----------



## Sha

Welcome to the thread BelleIsLost


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

BelleIsLost said:


> Just wanted to say hello on this thread since I have seen ttesters comments on another. I am in the middle of a divorce and so I guess I could be considered single but not looking for a connection at this point.




Welcome! It is ok to not be looking for a connection.  A lot of the people on here have been through divorce, and it can almost be like a support group at times.   Going to, or just loving Disney as a single or divorced or widowed person, with or without kids is something we all seem to have in common.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Welcome! It is ok to not be looking for a connection.  A lot of the people on here have been through divorce, and it can almost be like a support group at times.   Going to, or just loving Disney as a single or divorced or widowed person, with or without kids is something we all seem to have in common.



Well said Tracy. 

My first post on this thread..haven't read through all the posts, but I will, and will take the time to introduce myself more completely. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Well said Tracy.
> 
> My first post on this thread..haven't read through all the posts, but I will, and will take the time to introduce myself more completely.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom



Geez Tom, you are at the World, get off your mobile device and enjoy it!!! LOL





P.S. I am so excited I just got tickets to Wicked when it comes through Buffalo in June and just had to share.  I've been waiting so long to see that show.  I'm so excited.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> My first post on this thread..haven't read through all the posts, but I will, and will take the time to introduce myself more completely.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom



Hey there Tom... hope you have been having fun! Hadnt see you for a long time, but read on other that you got the part for Godspell.


----------



## buena vista

Thanks Sha! I brought my score and script w me but haven't studied one bit..too busy enjoying the magic and annoying Tracy! (who says I'm not having fun?!) 

For those keeping score, I'm about a 7.5 on the Dis scale.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Thanks Sha! I brought my score and script w me but haven't studied one bit..too busy enjoying the magic and annoying Tracy! (who says I'm not having fun?!)
> 
> For those keeping score, I'm about a 7.5 on the Dis scale.



Well if you are doing this while in line waiting to get on a ride, I guess ok.... but if you are just sitting there spending time on your Blackberry... LOL... wish I could get down there this weekend as it would be awesome just before exams but may do that next weekend afterwards. You should be getting great weather! Occ. afternoon storms but still nice!


----------



## Sha

Got my prize pack from the contest I was entering for DHS. It has a pin, a pen, a tshirt, a frame with a clock on it, 2 thermal travel mugs and a nice messenger bag. Was a nice surprise since I had sort of not thought about it arriving.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone, well like T I got my ME documents yesterday.  Made me even more excited to get going. . .I just wish I wasn't so dang tired right now. . .its been so hectic at work and I am training a new nurse.  Want and need a break. . .well, two more nights then off two then two on then off for 5 so off next weekend and should be recharged by then. . .lol


----------



## Sha

Something else for you and everyone to look forward too.. some will get sooner than others but you will have mail in a couple days from me. I hope you all enjoy it. Was really just a distraction for me to unwind with and destress when school got anxious for me LOL ITS ALMOST OVER!!! and I am going to be at WDW with my disfriends!


----------



## disneyfanx3

I went out shopping today and got some stuff to decorate my room in May - didn't get to the home depot yet - I was too tired to bring 3 kids in there just to get the Mickey heads - but the good news is my mom was going there so I had her get me some - I don't know what she got yet but she did find the lime green ones    I think I'm going to have fun working on this - I stll need to get more stuff though.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good afternoon everyone and welcome to the new people who have joined the thread!  I know that I used to come to the DisBoards for Disney info but never stuck around to actualy read the singles posts. 

I can feel the excitement from the May group who are going to Disney 

I will be there on Wed. so if anyone has anything they want me to check out while I'm there, send word.  I plan to take lots of pics this trip and do a photo slide show.

So have a good Saturday everyone!


----------



## ttester9612

BelleIsLost said:


> Just wanted to say hello on this thread since I have seen ttesters comments on another. I am in the middle of a divorce and so I guess I could be considered single but not looking for a connection at this point.



BelleIsLost    to the wonderful worlds of the DisSingles thread.  Glad to see you over here.  As others have said, the single threads have help them  to coop with their divorce.  there are so many here that have gone through it, so feel free to ask for advice or blow steam because your Ex did something stupid or evil.  



buena vista said:


> Well said Tracy.
> 
> My first post on this thread..haven't read through all the posts, but I will, and will take the time to introduce myself more completely.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom



Tom glad to see you found us.  Have you been able to find any Starbuck's or good coffee in WDW?  Or are you having Starbuck withdrawals ? 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Geez Tom, you are at the World, get off your mobile device and enjoy it!!! LOL
> 
> P.S. I am so excited I just got tickets to Wicked when it comes through Buffalo in June and just had to share.  I've been waiting so long to see that show.  I'm so excited.



Hey Angy here's another one for us to see "Wicked"  I'll have to check see their schedule. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone, well like T I got my ME documents yesterday.  Made me even more excited to get going. . .I just wish I wasn't so dang tired right now. . .its been so hectic at work and I am training a new nurse.  Want and need a break. . .well, two more nights then off two then two on then off for 5 so off next weekend and should be recharged by then. . .lol



OMG Darcy having those arrived made my day.  I just want to be there NOW.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Tom glad to see you found us.  Have you been able to find any Starbuck's or good coffee in WDW?  Or are you having Starbuck withdrawals ?



Thanks Teresa. I got groceries on the way to OKW and of course SB was a necessity LOL! Needed something this week to make those EMHs!

Glad to see everyone getting excited about their upcoming trips! This is a special place..


----------



## acm563

Welcome to all "newbies" wow, y'all kept the board busy yesterday and today!

I had an awesome time with Marie at BG yesterday just having fun and being silly.... She is such a special little girl I cannot imagine my life without her in it...but ok..I ownt wax sentimental on that either

Randy should be home sometime tomorrow  YAY!! Its about friggin time!!!! lol

I am getting ready to go to Richmond for the night so probably wont be back on this evening so I wanted to say hello!!! and we are getting so close to May finally getting here!!! Genesis is already making our ADRs for June and trying to figure out how many more days he can get in before Dec 19th when this years APs run out... Ihate it that he works 40+ hour weeks.... I wish everyone could have my type of job then we could all go to WDW whenever the desire hits us and we can afford to....

I have been searching the mailbox everyday but no ME mail yet  Darned Disney!!! lol

so (((HUGS))) and play nice..... and yes Teresa I am up for Wicked as well... My day planner is filling up tho as I just got tickets for Pearl Jam for June 17 at VaBeach. I will probably spend next week at Myrtle Beach then the first week in May in PA...busy busy busy...now you see why I say I dont have a chance to unpack, I throw the clothes in the  laundry and repack again


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Welcome to all "newbies" wow, y'all kept the board busy yesterday and today!
> 
> I had an awesome time with Marie at BG yesterday just having fun and being silly.... She is such a special little girl I cannot imagine my life without her in it...but ok..I ownt wax sentimental on that either
> 
> Randy should be home sometime tomorrow  YAY!! Its about friggin time!!!! lol
> 
> I am getting ready to go to Richmond for the night so probably wont be back on this evening so I wanted to say hello!!! and we are getting so close to May finally getting here!!! Genesis is already making our ADRs for June and trying to figure out how many more days he can get in before Dec 19th when this years APs run out... Ihate it that he works 40+ hour weeks.... I wish everyone could have my type of job then we could all go to WDW whenever the desire hits us and we can afford to....
> 
> I have been searching the mailbox everyday but no ME mail yet  Darned Disney!!! lol
> 
> so (((HUGS))) and play nice..... and yes Teresa I am up for Wicked as well... My day planner is filling up tho as I just got tickets for Pearl Jam for June 17 at VaBeach. I will probably spend next week at Myrtle Beach then the first week in May in PA...busy busy busy...now you see why I say I dont have a chance to unpack, I throw the clothes in the  laundry and repack again



Since Darcy and I received are ME package, yours and others should be arriving soon. 

As for Wicked, I found their city tour schedule.  I don't believe we're going to make this one. It will be playing in Charlotte, NC 4/9/08-4/20/08. I'm busy during those date. It also will be playing in Rochester, NY 5/28/08-6/14/08 and Buffalo, NY 6/18/08-7/13/08.  Won't be in the DC area at all.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Since Darcy and I received are ME package, yours and others should be arriving soon.
> 
> As for Wicked, I found their city tour schedule.  I don't believe we're going to make this one. It will be playing in Charlotte, NC 4/9/08-4/20/08. I'm busy during those date. It also will be playing in Rochester, NY 5/28/08-6/14/08 and Buffalo, NY 6/18/08-7/13/08.  Won't be in the DC area at all.



Hmmm...lol...I might have to check it out in Buffalo in July if I can fit in in....It will just depend. I know my friend Linda would be interested in going to Buffalo so I should be able to get her to do it....lol....
Truly am running now as I need to be in Richmond by 8 and I havent even started getting ready...arrrggghhh. I used to be so PUNCTUAL....lol
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Sha

Where it this tour link that you are referring regarding Wicked?? Loved the book and missed it when it was down here before.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> Where it this tour link that you are referring regarding Wicked?? Loved the book and missed it when it was down here before.



If you go to Ticketmaster dot com you can find the shows that they are selling tickets for.  That is how I bought my tickets today.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Where it this tour link that you are referring regarding Wicked?? Loved the book and missed it when it was down here before.



Sha,

Here's the link I went to

http://www.wickedthemusical.com/#cities


----------



## ANTSS2001

hello I dont think I have subscribe yet so I am doing it now 

I am 37 and happily single FROM Delco, Pa but wouldnt mine sharing the love for the Mouse with someone.  I think I am 9 ..I love everything Disney and have decided that the only vacation I take now is in Florida.  I grew up traveling with the family and realized that I only sleep soundly when I am under the Mouses roof.  I am looking for an 8 but will gladly take a 7    I work 2nd shift which make it hard for me to get to the "Happy Hours" and by the time I get out all the booze are gone and they are all drunk  






ttester9612 said:


> Who decorates their resort room, especially the windows?  With what or how do you decorate?




love to decorate my window or my door (if at a dvc resort)... and also places a big board for you to sign at my door 

upcoming solo trip:

April 19 to April 24th ~ OKW,POP,AKL
Sept.6 - 14th ~ POP

and maybe a weekend in May and July!!!


----------



## lindsey0814

ttester9612 said:


> Lindsey when are you going in May and where are you staying? I'll be there Apr 30-May 6 staying at SOG and then May-14-19 staying at POP.



We will be there May 17 - 24 and staying at POP also. I am so ready to go, although I still have lots of shopping to do here first.


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001  to the wonderful word of the singles who love Disney thread.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> ANTSS2001  to the wonderful word of the singles who love Disney thread.


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> If you go to Ticketmaster dot com you can find the shows that they are selling tickets for.  That is how I bought my tickets today.





ttester9612 said:


> Sha,
> 
> Here's the link I went to
> 
> http://www.wickedthemusical.com/#cities



Thanks!! its finishing up in Ft Laud and will be in Orlando soon Hmmmmm  may have to run down there after all and stay at WDW


----------



## ttester9612

lindsey0814 said:


> We will be there May 17 - 24 and staying at POP also. I am so ready to go, although I still have lots of shopping to do here first.



Will lindsey, you will have to just meet up with some of us.  We have the party at POP going on then...


----------



## hms1016

Hi everyone!  I am so impressed with the number of people that take solo trips.  I have never gone by myself, but may need to consider it becasue my friends and family don't seem to want to go as often as I do.  I was thinking about trying a solo trip for Mousefest.  I figured that would be a good time because I would be by myself, but make hopefully make new friends at Mousefest.  I am going to Magic Meets solo, so that is maybe my first step.  Look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## ANTSS2001

hms1016 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am so impressed with the number of people that take solo trips.  I have never gone by myself, but may need to consider it becasue my friends and family don't seem to want to go as often as I do.  I was thinking about trying a solo trip for Mousefest.  I figured that would be a good time because I would be by myself, but make hopefully make new friends at Mousefest.  I am going to Magic Meets solo, so that is maybe my first step.  Look forward to getting to know everyone!



if you ever plan on going on Sept 6 to 24th... there's a bunch of us soloist going... and always would love to add you in all of our adrs


----------



## ANTSS2001

Originally Posted by ttester9612  
Sha,

Here's the link I went to

http://www.wickedthemusical.com/#cities 


OMG!!!  this is awesome fyi... I missed it when it was in Philly and to lazy to drive to NYC... I will be there (Orlando) the 23rd and 24th.. hopefully there will still be tickets.... Anybody from here going on those nites???


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> For those keeping score, I'm about a 7.5 on the Dis scale.


only 7.5?


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> OMG!!!  this is awesome fyi... I missed it when it was in Philly and to lazy to drive to NYC... I will be there (Orlando) the 23rd and 24th.. hopefully there will still be tickets.... Anybody from here going on those nites???



I dont know when I am going to go... as I have to see the dates for preceptorship.... that would be a great way to finish the semester and the year off (outside of Disney and Germany  )


----------



## Sha

welcome ants and lindsey


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> welcome ants and lindsey



THANKS


----------



## hms1016

I saw Wicked the last time it was in Pittsburgh.  We had bad seats because it sold out so fast and it wasn't here very long.  I just saw it is coming back this fall for a month, so maybe we'll go again.  I saw Lion King for the first time in February.  My favorite is still Beauty and the Beast, but I am biased because it is my favorite movie and I love the music!


----------



## ANTSS2001

hms1016 said:


> I saw Wicked the last time it was in Pittsburgh.  We had bad seats because it sold out so fast and it wasn't here very long.  I just saw it is coming back this fall for a month, so maybe we'll go again.  I saw Lion King for the first time in February.  My favorite is still Beauty and the Beast, but I am biased because it is my favorite movie and I love the music!



Looking forward in seeing Little Mermaid


----------



## gower525

... to the person that said they were going to Pearl Jam


Oh !  I am so jealous.  Pearl Jam is my absolute favorite and I don't think they are coming anywhere near me in Nashville - I'll have to double check that though.

I saw Wicked in Columbus last Summer.  It was wonderful.


----------



## Tonya2426

hms1016 said:


> Hi everyone! I am so impressed with the number of people that take solo trips. I have never gone by myself, but may need to consider it becasue my friends and family don't seem to want to go as often as I do. I was thinking about trying a solo trip for Mousefest. I figured that would be a good time because I would be by myself, but make hopefully make new friends at Mousefest. I am going to Magic Meets solo, so that is maybe my first step. Look forward to getting to know everyone!


 
I did my first solo trip during this past Mousefest and had a wonderful time.  (The Hidden Mickey park tours were my favorite events.)  Hopefully I will be going back again this year.


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> only 7.5?



OK,Ok.. I'll bump it up to an 8. Considering the company I'm in here, it's all kinda relative..I mean, when you think about it, if you're on the boards, you have to rate pretty high up there. And I guess I can't be a DVC member and be less than an 8, huh?


----------



## ttester9612

hms1016 said:


> I saw Wicked the last time it was in Pittsburgh.  We had bad seats because it sold out so fast and it wasn't here very long.  I just saw it is coming back this fall for a month, so maybe we'll go again.  I saw Lion King for the first time in February.  My favorite is still Beauty and the Beast, but I am biased because it is my favorite movie and I love the music!



Oh I'm with you, HMS.  Beauty and the Beast is my all time favorite Disney movie. I too saw the Broadway show, it was outstanding.  Can you believe I went solo to the show, I still had fun.


----------



## ttester9612

I almost forgot.  GOOD MORNING TO MY FELLOW DISFRIENDS & DIS PEEPS....it might be raining again, but it is a GLORIOUS Day....

I only have 24 days before my date with Mickey   I'm so excited, I just can't hide it, DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my mind......


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful Dis peeps!  

 Welcome Antts, Tonya, hms, and Gower!! 

BV, you have to be at least an 8, all those rope drops and all.  

I am super excited.  I love Broadway shows, but only get to see the ones who make it to Buffalo, and I can get time off work for.  So I've seen Hairspray a few times, Annie, Peter Pan (my absolute favorite!!), and Joseph.  I can't wait to see Wicked.  I loved the book so much, I hope I am not disappointed in the adaptation for the stage.


----------



## acm563

Let me be the first to say back home Randy!!! Yay, he is finally home and I for one have missed him  I told him we have 2 threads now to post on 

IS IT MAY YET???


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful Dis peeps!
> 
> Welcome Antts, Tonya, hms, and Gower!!



Good Morning Peeps!!!    It is glomy here in Delco,Pa but cannot complain.. atleast it is not hot and humid yet...  The only place I can stand hot and humid is... yesssssssssss  you guess it right... at the Mouse's house!!!  Hope everybody is having a nice Sunday... for me it is church then off to work again!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Hey All 

I'm 45 Male with No Kids. I'd have to say I'm a solid 9 pushing 10. My dream match would be an 8. I do like to take a couple day's and hit Univeral or sea world when I'm there. I had a tripped planned for the end of May but had to cancel due to work (Hate when that happens)  but have already scheduled my annual 10 day trip starting Dec. 1st and once I can fianalize my air fare it may turn into a 15day trip I can never get enough of WDW at christmas always leaves me feeling like a little kid again.

Started reading through the posts got through the first 6 pages than skipped to 29 I'll have to go back and read the other later.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> And I guess I can't be a DVC member and be less than an 8, huh?




I think I resemble that remark... thought I said 7-8 depending on the day but dont recall. More on other days. 

Sorry that its going to be raining on you pretty much ALL day down there... hope you still have fun today.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Hey All
> 
> but have already scheduled my annual 10 day trip starting Dec. 1st and once I can fianalize my air fare it may turn into a 15day trip I can never get enough of WDW at christmas always leaves me feeling like a little kid again.
> 
> .



hello bubba.. truly know the feeling.. I usually start with 5 nites.. after a couple months of tweaking my ressie.. it always ends with either an 8 or 10 nite stay...  but had not done xmas vaca since work dont allow us to be on long comp or vaca between Dec. 15 to Jan. 5th... there you go again with work being a hindrance..   What do you do if you dont mind me asking.....



Sha said:


> I think I resemble that remark... thought I said 7-8 depending on the day but dont recall. More on other days.
> 
> Sorry that its going to be raining on you pretty much ALL day down there... hope you still have fun today.


  hey Sha...  well rain stopped here but it is a Pooh Bulsterry day.... brrrrr  Hope you are having a good day as well!!! Just finishing   before leaving for work here...


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> OK,Ok.. I'll bump it up to an 8. Considering the company I'm in here, it's all kinda relative..I mean, when you think about it, if you're on the boards, you have to rate pretty high up there. And I guess I can't be a DVC member and be less than an 8, huh?




thats for sure. . .I hope you are leaving some magic there for us going in May. . .do not steal it all.  ..


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> thats for sure. . .I hope you are leaving some magic there for us going in May. . .do not steal it all.  ..



Wouldn't think of it Darcy  caught a cold yesterday.. Not sure how, maybe the tstorms. So I'm back from Epcot this am for movie time this pm. Pirate trilogy with lots of rest.

Thanks Sha.. Just as well its raining the way I feel. Physically anyway. I'm still in great spirits.


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> thats for sure. . .I hope you are leaving some magic there for us going in May. . .do not steal it all.  ..



Hinurse Darcy!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Wouldn't think of it Darcy  caught a cold yesterday.. Not sure how, maybe the tstorms. So I'm back from Epcot this am for movie time this pm. Pirate trilogy with lots of rest.
> 
> Thanks Sha.. Just as well its raining the way I feel. Physically anyway. I'm still in great spirits.




Awesome Tom. . .pirate trilogy putting me to sleep today. . .not boring, no. . .just need a movie or something to transform me elsewhere. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hinurse Darcy!!!!



Timmy,

Hey girl, good to see you here. . .its been a while. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Timmy,
> 
> Hey girl, good to see you here. . .its been a while. . .



I know.. life got a bit hectic  but now I am getting back to the swing of Disney things ... how are you ?? what are your dates for this year ???  Mine's this coming April 19 to 25 and then back again in Sept. 6 to 14th... but will try to do a weekend during Stars Wars if I can...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know.. life got a bit hectic  but now I am getting back to the swing of Disney things ... how are you ?? what are your dates for this year ???  Mine's this coming April 19 to 25 and then back again in Sept. 6 to 14th... but will try to do a weekend during Stars Wars if I can...



Girl, I am going in May. . .14 to 20 and then in August. . .22 to 31, then another trip but still cant decide when. . .working on that. ..


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Let me be the first to say back home Randy!!! Yay, he is finally home and I for one have missed him  I told him we have 2 threads now to post on
> 
> IS IT MAY YET???



Hi Angy....tell Randy I said  HI and welcome back.




NH_Bubba said:


> Hey All
> 
> I'm 45 Male with No Kids. I'd have to say I'm a solid 9 pushing 10. My dream match would be an 8. I do like to take a couple day's and hit Univeral or sea world when I'm there. I had a tripped planned for the end of May but had to cancel due to work (Hate when that happens)  but have already scheduled my annual 10 day trip starting Dec. 1st and once I can fianalize my air fare it may turn into a 15day trip I can never get enough of WDW at christmas always leaves me feeling like a little kid again.
> 
> Started reading through the posts got through the first 6 pages than skipped to 29 I'll have to go back and read the other later.



 Bubba   to the wonderful world of the Singles Who Love Disney Thread. 

I'm going in May twice and then will be back in December. I just love DISNEY.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> thats for sure. . .I hope you are leaving some magic there for us going in May. . .do not steal it all.  ..



there is some magic one the way to you in the mail


----------



## ANTSS2001

hmmmm quiet afternoon... finally made it to work and on my 1st cup of coffee 


can you be inlove but dont know to who or to what???     Ever since I got out of my rocky roller coaster relationship last November .. I cannot help but smile and chuckle from time to time... I mean I am dead broke with all the bills he left me but still can do this    Ok.. sorry Peeps... I am not whinning about this happy euphoria I am experiencing... I am just wondering....  Even at work.. their 1st question was "are you in love .. did you get lucky" the answer is no... but they said I have that glow...


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> will be back in December. I just love DISNEY.



I just realized where I saw your 1st... we might be seeing each other in December... saw your dis nick as I was updating the solo traveler!!!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just realized where I saw your 1st... we might be seeing each other in December... saw your dis nick as I was updating the solo traveler!!!



ANTS....Yes that would be me.  I remember posting on the Who's going in Dec thread.  I'm planning to stay at SOG Dec 10-17, we'll actually be celebrating my Dad's 80 "B" Day then.  He's never been to WDW.


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> can you be inlove but dont know to who or to what???     Ever since I got out of my rocky roller coaster relationship last November .. I cannot help but smile and chuckle from time to time... I mean I am dead broke with all the bills he left me but still can do this    Ok.. sorry Peeps... I am not whinning about this happy euphoria I am experiencing... I am just wondering....  Even at work.. their 1st question was "are you in love .. did you get lucky" the answer is no... but they said I have that glow...



Why not???? I have been told that too Antss... love having that feeling that goes with it  doesnt have to be because of the reasons that "normally" go with it (though that is an added bonus!!!!!!!)


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> ANTS....Yes that would be me.  I remember posting on the Who's going in Dec thread.  I'm planning to stay at SOG Dec 10-17, we'll actually be celebrating my Dad's 80 "B" Day then.  He's never been to WDW.



AWESOME!!!  I am trying to get there before Dec 15.... hopefully  



Sha said:


> Why not???? I have been told that too Antss... love having that feeling that goes with it  doesnt have to be because of the reasons that "normally" go with it (though that is an added bonus!!!!!!!)




I guess it is the knowledge of I can be able to talk to peeps w/o being worried that someone might see me and get the wrong message you know what I mean... one of the hurdles we had to go through was I talk to much... to everybody... and when I am at WDW he just basically hate it when I end up chatting with a complete stranger for a good 5 minutes... why do you have to tell them that .. thats what the map is for.. etc..etc..etc.. no you dont have to do baby swap you dont have a baby.. So there you go folks.. def'ly gotta find that 9 !!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> there is some magic one the way to you in the mail



Sha, you are so sweet. . .keeping me excited like this. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

NH_Bubba said:


> Hey All
> 
> I'm 45 Male with No Kids. I'd have to say I'm a solid 9 pushing 10. My dream match would be an 8. I do like to take a couple day's and hit Univeral or sea world when I'm there. I had a tripped planned for the end of May but had to cancel due to work (Hate when that happens)  but have already scheduled my annual 10 day trip starting Dec. 1st and once I can fianalize my air fare it may turn into a 15day trip I can never get enough of WDW at christmas always leaves me feeling like a little kid again.
> 
> Started reading through the posts got through the first 6 pages than skipped to 29 I'll have to go back and read the other later.



Welcome Bubba. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

now back on our regular channel...


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Sha, you are so sweet. . .keeping me excited like this. . .



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMwannabe

I am a 23yr old female looking for Disney love. I am about an eight on the scale looking for the same. I have often thought of working for Disney, but theatre has my attention right now. I really enjoy stage managing and have a "real" job from 9-5 that in an office that is slowly making me go numb. On the bright side I am SUPER excited to surprise my Mom with a trip to WDW in July for her 50th!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning my fellow DisFriends and DisPeeps.  It is a another wonderful glorious day. Only 23 days before my date with Mickey.    

Here's the question for the day:  *Name one place you have found a "Hidden Mickey" *

I found an Hidden Mickey that might not been intended to be one, but it was on one of the walkways in POLY.  I noticed it during my walk between SOG and POLY. 




CMwannabe said:


> I am a 23yr old female looking for Disney love. I am about an eight on the scale looking for the same. I have often thought of working for Disney, but theatre has my attention right now. I really enjoy stage managing and have a "real" job from 9-5 that in an office that is slowly making me go numb. On the bright side I am SUPER excited to surprise my Mom with a trip to WDW in July for her 50th!!!



 CMWannabe   to the Wonderful Word of the "Singles Who Are for the Love of Disney".  Glad to have you join us.  Jump in anytime to share your love, answer other questions, or even post your own questions, etc.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning All! Welcome to any newcomers!!! This is a fun thread. 


Well, Tt, I never have really paid too much attention to hidden mickeys to be honest!  The only thing I did catch was one night at DHS, when we were leaving, there was a Mickey Head shaped spotlight shining on the ground. At least that is what I think it was... Here is a pic:


----------



## Sha

There is a chance that the Florida peeps may get mail today... but not sure. 

Welcome newbies

Teresa are you feeling better??? Hope so. Is suppose to be a nice day after all the rain (that we needed) and keep thinking this weekend would be nice to run down to WDW... 



ttester9612 said:


> Here's the question for the day:  *Name one place you have found a "Hidden Mickey" *
> 
> I found an Hidden Mickey that might not been intended to be one, but it was on one of the walkways in POLY.  I noticed it during my walk between SOG and POLY.



Splash Mountain going to my laughing place


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning All! Welcome to any newcomers!!! This is a fun thread.
> 
> 
> Well, Tt, I never have really paid too much attention to hidden mickeys to be honest!  The only thing I did catch was one night at DHS, when we were leaving, there was a Mickey Head shaped spotlight shining on the ground. At least that is what I think it was... Here is a pic:



thanks, Jade.. I'll have to check that out in May. 



Sha said:


> Teresa are you feeling better??? Hope so. Is suppose to be a nice day after all the rain (that we needed) and keep thinking this weekend would be nice to run down to WDW...



I'm still  but am improving. It's this stupid weather. It can't make up it's mind (cold, hot, cold, hot). I wish it would decided which one HOT or COLD.   I will be better by May.


----------



## CoasterAddict

welcome, Bubba...too bad your May trip got cancelled. You'll have to join us New Englanders for the "consolation" local get-together in May .


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> hello bubba.. truly know the feeling.. I usually start with 5 nites.. after a couple months of tweaking my ressie.. it always ends with either an 8 or 10 nite stay...  but had not done xmas vaca since work dont allow us to be on long comp or vaca between Dec. 15 to Jan. 5th... there you go again with work being a hindrance..   What do you do if you dont mind me asking.....
> 
> 
> I'm a facilities Corrdinator not real exicting I basicly set up the computerized work order system, schedule mantenance, track work results, Request contract preposals that type of stuff. We represent a Multi - National Financial Company and right now we have buildings all over the US and Canada but are presuing their business in south east asia. So needless to say I spend a lot of time on the road.
> The nice part is like I said I love Christmas time at WDW and that's our slow time due to year end work by our client so they incorage us to take time off


----------



## NH_Bubba

CoasterAddict said:


> welcome, Bubba...too bad your May trip got cancelled. You'll have to join us New Englanders for the "consolation" local get-together in May .



Thanks Coaster 
I'm starting to get over it by figuring how much extra time I can stay in  Dec. Plus if it ever warms up I can start ride=ing my motorcycles to keep my mind off it. I see in your profile that your in East Boston, I work in Boston right on Licoln street.


----------



## gottalovethem

Ok, so I'm totally jumping in here 

Quick about me - I'm a divorced, Disney-loving mom who has three beautiful kids (ages 2, 5, 6). We love to go to parks, play outside, and take day-trips (and longer vacations when we can). I've been told more than once that I have a "heart of gold." I work from home as a freelance writer, my background is public relations. I am a 9 (tho I wouldn't REALLY sell my kids  on the Disney scale.

ttester - how fun to celebrate your dad's 80th b'day at WDW. My parents have no interest of ever going there again and think I'm crazy for being Disney obsessed 

Ants - funny about the after-relationships "glow" -- hope you can get that debt reduced quickly.

Bubba - good luck finding your princess

coaster-addict -- Hope that get together is sooner rather than later. It's always fun to meet online friends in "real life."


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Good morning!

Time for me to jump into the fray, I guess.  I'm 23, graduated last spring from the U of Minnesota with an engineering degree, and currently living in greater Seattle.

I'd say I'm a 6.5 on the Disney scale, but with the caveat that the last time I was at WDW was sometime in the early 90s.  As for how I ended up here, I watched the original "101 Dalmatians" yesterday, and did some scrounging and found this forum!

My main question: Is there a big listing of when all the singles/solo flyers on the board are going?  I have some credit on Southwest Airlines that I ended up with from a botched trip to Denver, and I was thinking that WDW in early to mid May might be a possibility.  Any advice on solo trip planning would be greatly appreciated.  And yes, the weather here in Seattle has been awful.


----------



## Sha

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Time for me to jump into the fray, I guess.  I'm 23, graduated last spring from the U of Minnesota with an engineering degree, and currently living in greater Seattle.
> 
> I'd say I'm a 6.5 on the Disney scale, but with the caveat that the last time I was at WDW was sometime in the early 90s.  As for how I ended up here, I watched the original "101 Dalmatians" yesterday, and did some scrounging and found this forum!
> 
> My main question: Is there a big listing of when all the singles/solo flyers on the board are going?  I have some credit on Southwest Airlines that I ended up with from a botched trip to Denver, and I was thinking that WDW in early to mid May might be a possibility.  Any advice on solo trip planning would be greatly appreciated.  And yes, the weather here in Seattle has been awful.



It all sort of varies on when... the current one started being planned in December when some us were down for Mousefest. Havent started really looking much into another yet for myself... just sort of pops up in conversation on the boards or in emails. That is how I learned of my first time meeting people December 2006. I only met up with everyone really for a short time one night, but met some here and there around at different Mousefest events. Welcome to the thread.... and you too gottalovethem... im off to study group! have a good day everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all, missed you during my long work week. . .can't wait to catch up on EVERYTHING. . .


----------



## Master Mason

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Time for me to jump into the fray, I guess.  I'm 23, graduated last spring from the U of Minnesota with an engineering degree, and currently living in greater Seattle.
> 
> I'd say I'm a 6.5 on the Disney scale, but with the caveat that the last time I was at WDW was sometime in the early 90s.  As for how I ended up here, I watched the original "101 Dalmatians" yesterday, and did some scrounging and found this forum!
> 
> My main question: Is there a big listing of when all the singles/solo flyers on the board are going?  I have some credit on Southwest Airlines that I ended up with from a botched trip to Denver, and I was thinking that WDW in early to mid May might be a possibility.  Any advice on solo trip planning would be greatly appreciated.  And yes, the weather here in Seattle has been awful.



Wait a minute, what about Disneyland, it's a hell of a lot closer to you (says the west coast guy)


Now I need to go update my siggy, my "baby" turned 16 yesterday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Wait a minute, what about Disneyland, it's a hell of a lot closer to you (says the west coast guy)
> 
> 
> Now I need to go update my siggy, my "baby" turned 16 yesterday.



Hey Gregg. . .my only baby doesn't turn 16 till December. . .but ya know, its kinda wierd when they get older. . .because I swear that I havent aged at all in a few years. . .lol.


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Gregg. . .my only baby doesn't turn 16 till December. . .but ya know, its kinda wierd when they get older. . .because I swear that I havent aged at all in a few years. . .lol.



Well, I look at it this way, getting older is better than the alternative.

I think he is going to be surprised when I pick him up today.  I actually bought him the iPod he wanted, even though I had told him it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Well, I look at it this way, getting older is better than the alternative.
> 
> I think he is going to be surprised when I pick him up today.  I actually bought him the iPod he wanted, even though I had told him it wasn't going to happen.



That's awesome. . .I surprised my son with the Wii he had been asking for a month ago because he got good grades. . .he always does anyway but it was fun to surprise him. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Time for me to jump into the fray, I guess.  I'm 23, graduated last spring from the U of Minnesota with an engineering degree, and currently living in greater Seattle.
> 
> I'd say I'm a 6.5 on the Disney scale, but with the caveat that the last time I was at WDW was sometime in the early 90s.  As for how I ended up here, I watched the original "101 Dalmatians" yesterday, and did some scrounging and found this forum!
> 
> My main question: Is there a big listing of when all the singles/solo flyers on the board are going?  I have some credit on Southwest Airlines that I ended up with from a botched trip to Denver, and I was thinking that WDW in early to mid May might be a possibility.  Any advice on solo trip planning would be greatly appreciated.  And yes, the weather here in Seattle has been awful.




 102nd Dalmation   to the wonderful world of the "Singles who are for the Love of Disney"   Glad to have you on board, you got the right idea, just jump in and start asking questions

It seems most months have solos going.  Just post when you are thinking about going and see if anyone else will be there then.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Where are the wireless network techies when you need them. . .I can build a computer with the best of them but connecting wirelessly is KILLING ME. . .

Sorry OT subject I know but I am getting frustrated. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

Sorry Darcy. Cant help ya. I am limited in my wireless knowledge. I just have my cell phone company internet card. So normally I am on my laptop in bed hehe. 

Or at panera or starbucks doing homework. 

I think I did almost 10 hours of algebra saturday and sunday... 

My head still is spinnin


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I think I did almost 10 hours of algebra saturday and sunday...
> 
> My head still is spinnin


 Yay on getting to work on that Algebra!!! You go  girl....!!!



AND...is anyone else going again Aug 29- Sept 1st as I just made more ressies.... (lol..I am definitly making use of my AP this year...lol)


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> There is a chance that the Florida peeps may get mail today... but not sure.
> 
> .




Awwww, you are so sweet Sha! I dont know about the Florida Peeps but this little Peep had a very nice surprise in her mailbox today...
Thank you Sha!!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Where are the wireless network techies when you need them. . .I can build a computer with the best of them but connecting wirelessly is KILLING ME. . .
> 
> Sorry OT subject I know but I am getting frustrated. . .




why what is up?



OT-  Did you all see that Charlton Heston passed away on Saturday?  Loved the 10 Commandments, still one of my favorite movies even as old as it is.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

acm563 said:


> Yay on getting to work on that Algebra!!! You go  girl....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AND...is anyone else going again Aug 29- Sept 1st as I just made more ressies.... (lol..I am definitly making use of my AP this year...lol)



I'm ironing out plans for August.  I'll be there sometime, just not sure about the dates yet.  Those APs definitely make it easier to book those "extra" trips


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I'm ironing out plans for August.  I'll be there sometime, just not sure about the dates yet.  Those APs definitely make it easier to book those "extra" trips




Fantastic Robin If you are going to be there the last weekend let me know


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> why what is up?
> 
> 
> 
> OT-  Did you all see that Charlton Heston passed away on Saturday?  Loved the 10 Commandments, still one of my favorite movies even as old as it is.



Gregg, I figured out my problem. . .I am now wireless on my couch and not sitting at the desk. . .lol.  And yes, I heard the news. . .the man lived long. . .not just the 10 commandments but the Planet of the Apes movies as well. . .lol.  Actually, he was a very great actor for who much credit is owed. ..


----------



## ANTSS2001

CMwannabe said:


> I am a 23yr old female looking for Disney love. I am about an eight on the scale looking for the same. I have often thought of working for Disney, but theatre has my attention right now. I really enjoy stage managing and have a "real" job from 9-5 that in an office that is slowly making me go numb. On the bright side I am SUPER excited to surprise my Mom with a trip to WDW in July for her 50th!!!




 Awesome gift for Mom!!!!  



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning my fellow DisFriends and DisPeeps.  It is a another wonderful glorious day. Only 23 days before my date with Mickey.
> 
> Here's the question for the day:  *Name one place you have found a "Hidden Mickey" *



the last one I saw... which I hope it is part of the hidden mickey thingie.. was at the living room of grandma... at the PrimeTime Cafe... it screw thingie on the living room coffee tables 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning All! Welcome to any newcomers!!! This is a fun thread.
> 
> 
> The only thing I did catch was one night at DHS, when we were leaving, there was a Mickey Head shaped spotlight shining on the ground. At least that is what I think it was...


Can I match that with this...





 


NH_Bubba said:


> I spend a lot of time on the road.




I hope when you say you spent time on the road you meant flying to wherever you need to get to!!!  I used to not mind driving from Pa to FL.. but when I discover the wonder of DINg and Southwest... and got my truck in 2007... no more driving for me.. it is cheaper for me to go to FL for the weekend than drive to AC,Nj  with the price of gas!!!  I only get about 17 - 19 miles a gallon and it only eats up premium   



gottalovethem said:


> Ok, so I'm totally jumping in here
> 
> Quick about me - I'm a divorced, Disney-loving mom who has three beautiful kids (ages 2, 5, 6). We love to go to parks, play outside, and take day-trips (and longer vacations when we can). I've been told more than once that I have a "heart of gold." I work from home as a freelance writer, my background is public relations. I am a 9 (tho I wouldn't REALLY sell my kids  on the Disney scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Ants - funny about the after-relationships "glow" -- hope you can get that debt reduced quickly.



 nice bumping into you in this fanyc neigborhood!!!  

Debts ?? I am working on it...   after vacationing OK...



The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Time for me to jump into the fray, I guess.  I'm 23, graduated last spring from the U of Minnesota with an engineering degree, and currently living in greater Seattle.
> 
> I'd say I'm a 6.5 on the Disney scale, but with the caveat that the last time I was at WDW was sometime in the early 90s.  As for how I ended up here, I watched the original "101 Dalmatians" yesterday, and did some scrounging and found this forum!
> 
> My main question: Is there a big listing of when all the singles/solo flyers on the board are going?  I have some credit on Southwest Airlines that I ended up with from a botched trip to Denver, and I was thinking that WDW in early to mid May might be a possibility.  Any advice on solo trip planning would be greatly appreciated.  And yes, the weather here in Seattle has been awful.


 

there's alot of threads sprouting left and right.. esply date specifics...  and so far we had to succesful groups who met and had a blast in one of the thread that I go to...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979

right now we have a group set for August and Dec and a cruise in 2009... hope this helps...



DisneyDreams21 said:


> I'm ironing out plans for August.  I'll be there sometime, just not sure about the dates yet.  Those APs definitely make it easier to book those "extra" trips




 AP... is dribing me nuts...LOL everytime I see a ding fair.. I am calculating...LOL  


time to get ready for work.. have a good day Peeps!!!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Wait a minute, what about Disneyland, it's a hell of a lot closer to you (says the west coast guy)
> 
> 
> Now I need to go update my siggy, my "baby" turned 16 yesterday.



LOL.... you just need to spend a little more time out here and see why (GRANTED... Yes, YOU have the original!)

are you trying to say you are getting old??? Hope K. had a good one and loves his new iPod.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> OT-  Did you all see that Charlton Heston passed away on Saturday?  Loved the 10 Commandments, still one of my favorite movies even as old as it is.





nurse.darcy said:


> And yes, I heard the news. . .the man lived long. . .not just the 10 commandments but the Planet of the Apes movies as well. . .lol.  Actually, he was a very great actor for who much credit is owed. ..



Agrees.... 10 Commandments but also Ben-Hur... are my favs. Talked about him with classmates because of the Alzheimer's and that is on our test tomorrow.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Agrees.... 10 Commandments but also Ben-Hur... are my favs. Talked about him with classmates because of the Alzheimer's and that is on our test tomorrow.



Years ago I brought my dad the Bible on video tapes and Charlton Heston was the narrator.. He was awesome in them.  I believed he had a very fruitful life.


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning my fellow DisFriends and DisPeeps.  It is a another wonderful glorious day. Only 23 days before my date with Mickey.
> 
> Here's the question for the day:  *Name one place you have found a "Hidden Mickey" *
> 
> I found an Hidden Mickey that might not been intended to be one, but it was on one of the walkways in POLY.  I noticed it during my walk between SOG and POLY.



Oh no not Hidden Mickey's!! Mr. CA's 11 yo DS is so into Hidden Mickey's and when we go to DL we are on a constant look out for Hidden Mickey's.  He even tries to convince us that some are HM when it's not even close to being a HM.  LOL!  We do everything short of standing on our heads to see what he is seeing and usually just humor him and say we see it.


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> Oh no not Hidden Mickey's!! Mr. CA's 11 yo DS is so into Hidden Mickey's and when we go to DL we are on a constant look out for Hidden Mickey's.  He even tries to convince us that some are HM when it's not even close to being a HM.  LOL!  We do everything short of standing on our heads to see what he is seeing and usually just humor him and say we see it.



Vickie, oh what fun you must have.  I like to see you standing on your head


----------



## Taja

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm quiet afternoon... finally made it to work and on my 1st cup of coffee
> 
> 
> can you be inlove but dont know to who or to what???     Ever since I got out of my rocky roller coaster relationship last November .. I cannot help but smile and chuckle from time to time... I mean I am dead broke with all the bills he left me but still can do this    Ok.. sorry Peeps... I am not whinning about this happy euphoria I am experiencing... I am just wondering....  Even at work.. their 1st question was "are you in love .. did you get lucky" the answer is no... but they said I have that glow...



Perhaps you're in love with life?

It's amazing how wonderful life seems when we emerge from a dark period, isn't it?


----------



## CoasterAddict

NH_Bubba said:


> Thanks Coaster
> I'm starting to get over it by figuring how much extra time I can stay in  Dec. Plus if it ever warms up I can start ride=ing my motorcycles to keep my mind off it. I see in your profile that your in East Boston, I work in Boston right on Licoln street.



Ooh, close by...and a motorcycle, huh?


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Oh no not Hidden Mickey's!! Mr. CA's 11 yo DS is so into Hidden Mickey's and when we go to DL we are on a constant look out for Hidden Mickey's.  He even tries to convince us that some are HM when it's not even close to being a HM.  LOL!  We do everything short of standing on our heads to see what he is seeing and usually just humor him and say we see it.



LOL I can imagine you doing that too! Noticed that ticker of yours bet you are just pushing that clock to get to the weekend faster! enjoy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Taja said:


> Perhaps you're in love with life?
> 
> It's amazing how wonderful life seems when we emerge from a dark period, isn't it?



Yes that coulsd be it !!!  Even at work.. I am getting compliments on how cheery I am   No more miss(ed) grumpy here  

Hope every had a good Monday!!!  10 more days and off I see my Main Man (Mickey Mouse) woohooooo anybody need me to pick up anything ???


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yes that coulsd be it !!!  Even at work.. I am getting compliments on how cheery I am   No more miss(ed) grumpy here
> 
> Hope every had a good Monday!!!  10 more days and off I see my Main Man (Mickey Mouse) woohooooo anybody need me to pick up anything ???



Timmy, did you finally figure out how to add me?


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Timmy, did you finally figure out how to add me?



lol nope.. but when it ask you for a last name it is Gee


----------



## Clifton

I'd like to spend time at Disney.....since I've been to Universal a kazillion times lol!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Clifton said:


> I'd like to spend time at Disney.....since I've been to Universal a kazillion times lol!



I have to venture out to Universal next year when they open harry Potter... planning to venture out to Sea world to see Aquatica


----------



## ttester9612

Hello and a Good Morning to my dear DisFriends and DisPeeps.  I pray you will have a glorious day.  

I'm just 22 days before my date with Mickey..    




Clifton said:


> I'd like to spend time at Disney.....since I've been to Universal a kazillion times lol!





ANTSS2001 said:


> I have to venture out to Universal next year when they open harry Potter... planning to venture out to Sea world to see Aquatica



 Clifton  to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney".

I too am planning a trip to Universal after Harry Potter opens there next year.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Hello and a Good Morning to my dear DisFriends and DisPeeps.  I pray you will have a glorious day.
> 
> 
> 
> I too am planning a trip to Universal after Harry Potter opens there next year.



 cool... good to know someone is there to push me that turnstyle...LOL


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> I too am planning a trip to Universal after Harry Potter opens there next year.



Now if there were a thread on our shameful Universal/Harry Potter secrets it would be that I've never been to Universal FL, and have never (that's right) read a Harry Potter book or watched a HP movie (gasp!). 

I'll have to of course, just to see what all the fuss is about. I just never jumped on the bandwagon when it was riding through town.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Now if there were a thread on our shameful Universal/Harry Potter secrets it would be that I've never been to Universal FL, and have never (that's right) read a Harry Potter book or watched a HP movie (gasp!).
> 
> I'll have to of course, just to see what all the fuss is about. I just never jumped on the bandwagon when it was riding through town.



The books are great. . .the movies are so so. . .Entertaining for what they are but not up to the quality of the books.


----------



## CoasterAddict

count me in for the Harry Potter trip--I hear they'll have a roller coaster.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Now if there were a thread on our shameful Universal/Harry Potter secrets it would be that I've never been to Universal FL, and have never (that's right) read a Harry Potter book or watched a HP movie (gasp!).
> 
> I'll have to of course, just to see what all the fuss is about. I just never jumped on the bandwagon when it was riding through town.



There is still time to read them... LOL... and they are good too. I like listening to them on audio while driving myself though. And as far as Universal... been once.... may go again.... after all they do have Dr Suess there


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Timmy, did you finally figure out how to add me?



finally!!!   



CoasterAddict said:


> count me in for the Harry Potter trip--I hear they'll have a roller coaster.



great more shield for me!!!  Lets go!!



buena vista said:


> Now if there were a thread on our shameful Universal/Harry Potter secrets it would be that I've never been to Universal FL, and have never (that's right) read a Harry Potter book or watched a HP movie (gasp!).
> 
> I'll have to of course, just to see what all the fuss is about. I just never jumped on the bandwagon when it was riding through town.



Do we have a date in 2009 when this is happening at Universal ?? all I heard/read was it is going to be in 2009!!!


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Now if there were a thread on our shameful Universal/Harry Potter secrets it would be that I've never been to Universal FL, and have never (that's right) read a Harry Potter book or watched a HP movie (gasp!).
> 
> I'll have to of course, just to see what all the fuss is about. I just never jumped on the bandwagon when it was riding through town.



Tom, I was like you..then when I was home for 2 months recuperating from surgery, my sister loan me all the books. So guess what I read! You got it, I read all 6 books.  I have seen the movies, but the books are much better.


----------



## NH_Bubba

CoasterAddict said:


> count me in for the Harry Potter trip--I hear they'll have a roller coaster.



The last rumor I had read was they were going to take over the Dragons and Just do a retheme on them rather than building a new coaster there. They are supposed to be adding one in US that sounds WILD.


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Vickie, oh what fun you must have.  I like to see you standing on your head



Hi TT - We do have fun even though his 13 yo sister doesn't find it amusing at all to stand looking at something for 5 -10 min. trying to 'see' the hidden Mickey!  We'll be on the hidden Mickey look-out again on May 2nd - Mr. CA's DD's middle school band is playing there. Can't wait...and I'll be thinking of you laughing as I am bending sideways-backwards and yes upside down to see those infamous hidden Mickeys!


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> LOL I can imagine you doing that too! Noticed that ticker of yours bet you are just pushing that clock to get to the weekend faster! enjoy!!!!!!!!!



You are correct and thanks!  Thursday night cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## CoasterAddict

NH_Bubba said:


> The last rumor I had read was they were going to take over the Dragons and Just do a retheme on them rather than building a new coaster there. They are supposed to be adding one in US that sounds WILD.



Oh yeah, I heard about that one...I'm *there*


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> Hi TT - We do have fun even though his 13 yo sister doesn't find it amusing at all to stand looking at something for 5 -10 min. trying to 'see' the hidden Mickey!  We'll be on the hidden Mickey look-out again on May 2nd - Mr. CA's DD's middle school band is playing there. Can't wait...and I'll be thinking of you laughing as I am bending sideways-backwards and yes upside down to see those infamous hidden Mickeys!


----------



## Sha

okay... need to go to the hoostal to meet up with my preceptor who hopefully wont be like Darcy was talking about with her person she is precepting.  6 days of 12 hour shifts coming up... but spaced out a bit from what I heard (time wise).


----------



## Sha

I see another Disney trip in my future.... over Mothers Day weekend after all!!! Passholder preview for Toy Story!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm happy, I'm excited, I received a Magical Packet in the mail today.  The magical fairy has been very very very busy.  Thank you, SHA

It's PARTY TIME!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm happy, I'm excited, I received a Magical Packet in the mail today.  The magical fairy has been very very very busy.  Thank you, SHA
> 
> It's PARTY TIME!



Big grin here.... glad you like it!


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..I better jump in here...hello all...just back from "home"...great trip..so ready for May....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I see another Disney trip in my future.... over Mothers Day weekend after all!!! Passholder preview for Toy Story!!!!!!!!



well.. see you there !!! already booked for may 10,11,12


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


> Ok..I better jump in here...hello all...just back from "home"...great trip..so ready for May....



 hello Dave nice meeting you


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I see another Disney trip in my future.... over Mothers Day weekend after all!!! Passholder preview for Toy Story!!!!!!!!



The really sad thing is for those of us who don't live close. . .you can just show up for the day and then go home. . in other words. . .off to the preview then back home. . .lol. . .

Love ya girl. . .good luck with your preceptorship. . .I am sure yours will be fine. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.. 

I'm still  and this time I stayed home.  Need to get read of this cold before I fly out on Apr 30th. Don't want to wonder around WDW sick, that would be no fun. 

Glad to have you back Randy, I hope you enjoyed WDW with the kids.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone..
> 
> I'm still  and this time I stayed home.  Need to get read of this cold before I fly out on Apr 30th. Don't want to wonder around WDW sick, that would be no fun.
> 
> Glad to have you back Randy, I hope you enjoyed WDW with the kids.



Morning T. . .careful with this flu bug. . .many have needed to go on antibiotics because the get bronchial infections. . .


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Morning T. . .careful with this flu bug. . .many have needed to go on antibiotics because the get bronchial infections. . .



Darcy, thanks for the info, I'll pray I dont' get a bronchial infection. On top of it, over the weekend I delivered a stye on my upper left eye lid that got inflamed, so I'm now putting eye drops 4 times a day in that eye along with the hot compress. Because of all of this I've been going to bed early, so that's why I've been missing Chat. This is the pits.       I hope I get better soon.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone..
> 
> I'm still  and this time I stayed home.  Need to get read of this cold before I fly out on Apr 30th. Don't want to wonder around WDW sick, that would be no fun.
> 
> Glad to have you back Randy, I hope you enjoyed WDW with the kids.




Oh we had a great time...especially the two days that Angy was there...kids love her already...we did ride TOT a couple times...as you know they can change the ride to several different drops..rises etc....and I have to say the rides we had were pretty mild...I talked to a CM about it....he said not to worry..they were saving the crazy drops for May....


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Oh we had a great time...especially the two days that Angy was there...kids love her already...we did ride TOT a couple times...as you know they can change the ride to several different drops..rises etc....and I have to say the rides we had were pretty mild...I talked to a CM about it....he said not to worry..they were saving the crazy drops for May....



Randy, don't scare her like that. . .gotta get her on the ride ya know. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Oh we had a great time...especially the two days that Angy was there...kids love her already...we did ride TOT a couple times...as you know they can change the ride to several different drops..rises etc....and I have to say the rides we had were pretty mild...I talked to a CM about it....he said not to worry..they were saving the crazy drops for May....



It figures    But if I'm not any better by then, you won't see me on TOT or any other thrill ride, so I guess holding hands might not happen


----------



## ttester9612

Watching Travel channel.  Just saw a commercial for Sam Brown's WDW Favorite's, which will air on Friday at 9 pm. I'll need to set my DVR.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy, thanks for the info, I'll pray I dont' get a bronchial infection. On top of it, over the weekend I delivered a stye on my upper left eye lid that got inflamed, so I'm now putting eye drops 4 times a day in that eye along with the hot compress. Because of all of this I've been going to bed early, so that's why I've been missing Chat. This is the pits.       I hope I get better soon.



 hope today brings you a better day!!! get well soon!



nurse.darcy said:


> Randy, don't scare her like that. . .gotta get her on the ride ya know. . .lol




you mean this ride ???  22 Diser filled one elevator!!!






for the brave ones !!!





and the not soooooo brave


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Watching Travel channel.  Just saw a commercial for Sam Brown's WDW Favorite's, which will air on Friday at 9 pm. I'll need to set my DVR.



Thanks for the info - I have to set my dvr too - or else I will forget 



ANTSS2001 said:


> hope today brings you a better day!!! get well soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean this ride ???  22 Diser filled one elevator!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the brave ones !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the not soooooo brave



Well - That is pretty cool all the disers on that ride - and I would be the one with the 2nd pin


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneyfanx3 said:


> Thanks for the info - I have to set my dvr too - or else I will forget
> 
> 
> 
> Well - That is pretty cool all the disers on that ride - *and I would be the one with the 2nd pin*




thats what GMAX said... but really... after getting coerce by the love of all the DISER you would really want to do it !!! It is not all bad!!!  if ever you need a hand to squeeze... call me!!!  (hopefully by then it had gain its normal color... it is still black and blue from 2 weeks ago... )


----------



## Emtgirljen

nurse.darcy said:


> Morning T. . .careful with this flu bug. . .many have needed to go on antibiotics because the get bronchial infections. . .



I think that's what's happened to me... had a bit of a cold over Easter weekend, lasted about a week and went away (or so I thought).  Apparently it just decided that my lungs looked like a nice cozy home and set up shop there.  The  came back last Thursday and so far hasn't budged much, so I'm headed to the clinic after work for some antibiotics (I was holding out because I really really don't like going to the doctor, but I don't think I'm going to get rid of this without help).   

Here's wishing everyone good health by May... no  allowed!


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone..
> 
> I'm still  and this time I stayed home.  Need to get read of this cold before I fly out on Apr 30th. Don't want to wonder around WDW sick, that would be no fun.
> 
> Glad to have you back Randy, I hope you enjoyed WDW with the kids.



Hope you feel better soon!  I caught something in Feb. I'm sure it was from flying so much and I still have a cough.  It's tough to get over and I even took antibotics. Sending all of my pixie dust your way!!


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy, thanks for the info, I'll pray I dont' get a bronchial infection. On top of it, over the weekend I delivered a stye on my upper left eye lid that got inflamed, so I'm now putting eye drops 4 times a day in that eye along with the hot compress. Because of all of this I've been going to bed early, so that's why I've been missing Chat. This is the pits.       I hope I get better soon.



Wow...I hope you don't think that I am one of those people who has the same illness/problem as others but this is too ironic...I got a stye on my left eye, only it was on the lower lid, this weekend too!  I can't even remember the last time I had one!  It was so ichy and red...looked like I had been crying.  I used some over the counter ointment and it is almost gone.  Please be totally gone before tomrrow night!    Hope yours is better soon too!


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> Wow...I hope you don't think that I am one of those people who has the same illness/problem as others but this is too ironic...I got a stye on my left eye, only it was on the lower lid, this weekend too!  I can't even remember the last time I had one!  It was so ichy and red...looked like I had been crying.  I used some over the counter ointment and it is almost gone.  Please be totally gone before tomrrow night!    Hope yours is better soon too!



Vicki, what ointment did you use?  I might have to try it.


----------



## ttester9612

HI Jen,  Just watched my BG DVR.  OMG what is Starbuck up to.  Can't wait until next week show


----------



## Emtgirljen

ttester9612 said:


> HI Jen,  Just watched my BG DVR.  OMG what is Starbuck up to.  Can't wait until next week show



Me either.  I loved the preview of her laying on the floor yelling "You're going the wrong way!"  Poor Sam, though, he always gets beat up by his wife.


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Vicki, what ointment did you use?  I might have to try it.



I'm looking at the tube and it's just called Stye, Sterile Ophthalmic Ointment.  The nurses among us proabably knows that that means...I asked the pharmisists at the drugstore and he suggested it and it did work and helped the itching a lot.


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> I'm looking at the tube and it's just called Stye, Sterile Ophthalmic Ointment.  The nurses among us proabably knows that that means...I asked the pharmisists at the drugstore and he suggested it and it did work and helped the itching a lot.



Never heard of the stuff, I will have to check to see if my local CVS carries it.  Need something for the itching.   Thanks Vicki.


----------



## kkmauch

Ok...first time in this thread! 26 year old female from MN, definitely a 10 on the scale. Just checking things out!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

kkmauch said:


> Ok...first time in this thread! 26 year old female from MN, definitely a 10 on the scale. Just checking things out!!!



 great to meet you!!!


----------



## ttester9612

kkmauch said:


> Ok...first time in this thread! 26 year old female from MN, definitely a 10 on the scale. Just checking things out!!!



 KK   to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the Love Disney" thread.  Glad you join into the fun..


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh we had a great time...especially the two days that Angy was there...kids love her already...we did ride TOT a couple times...as you know they can change the ride to several different drops..rises etc....and I have to say the rides we had were pretty mild...I talked to a CM about it....he said not to worry..they were saving the crazy drops for May....



Thats because you have some awesome kids 
And I am hoping for ToT to give us what it gave me in March, it was AWESOME!!! I know it took us up 5 times.......YAY!!! Love ToT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

I'm probably a 9 lol.
I wouldn't settle for less than a 7, but ideally an 8.

Dx


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Wow...I hope you don't think that I am one of those people who has the same illness/problem as others but this is too ironic...



You hypocondriac lol 
hugs... its almost Thursday for you chica!


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> You hypocondriac lol
> hugs... its almost Thursday for you chica!



   

YES, almost Thursday!   

Welcome to all of the newbies!  Sorry I've been just a bit distracted by coughs, Styes, snow storms and Mr. CA coming tomorrow! You'll not find a better group of supportive friends here.


----------



## gottalovethem

I just closed on my refinance of the house. No more ex, I'm officially DONE with the 1 1/2 year long process  

CoMickey - have fun with Mr. CA and feel better.

How many of you are meeting up in May? Where is everyone staying?


----------



## disneyfanx3

gottalovethem said:


> I just closed on my refinance of the house. No more ex, I'm officially DONE with the 1 1/2 year long process
> 
> CoMickey - have fun with Mr. CA and feel better.
> 
> How many of you are meeting up in May? Where is everyone staying?



     - I am 8months into my divorce and can't wait until I can celebrate that it is over


I think its around 18 or so going in May and most are staying at POP


----------



## gottalovethem

Thanks Disneyfan - sorry your process is taking so long too. It bites. My kids are close in age to yours (2, 5, 6) -- they keep you hopping. I hope things move along well for you. I've been through the wringer (sp?) and if you need advice, support during the process let me know.  We disagreed on EVERYTHING.


----------



## disneyfanx3

gottalovethem said:


> Thanks Disneyfan - sorry your process is taking so long too. It bites. My kids are close in age to yours (2, 5, 6) -- they keep you hopping. I hope things move along well for you. I've been through the wringer (sp?) and if you need advice, support during the process let me know.  We disagreed on EVERYTHING.



Thanks - we are disagreeing on everything too  - I am really only looking out for the best interest of the children and he doesn't see that


----------



## ttester9612

gottalovethem said:


> I just closed on my refinance of the house. No more ex, I'm officially DONE with the 1 1/2 year long process
> 
> CoMickey - have fun with Mr. CA and feel better.
> 
> How many of you are meeting up in May? Where is everyone staying?



   Glad to have you on board.

There's about 20 or more going between May 14-19 and most are staying at POP.


----------



## CoMickey

gottalovethem said:


> I just closed on my refinance of the house. No more ex, I'm officially DONE with the 1 1/2 year long process
> 
> CoMickey - have fun with Mr. CA and feel better.
> 
> How many of you are meeting up in May? Where is everyone staying?



Thank you!  And good luck with your refi and glad to hear that your divorce if final...Wow what a long process...time for celebratingI was lucky that my divorce was easy, if a divorce can be easy, I'll be happily divorced 5 years on May 12.


----------



## Sha

gottalovethem said:


> How many of you are meeting up in May? Where is everyone staying?



Down to 18 now but should still be fun


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha, havent chatted much with you, but I am also going in May, and just wanted to say hi! So...hi! LOL

And these boards are moving so darn fast today, I don't know what to say.... so hi and welcome to any newbies, and hope all is well to everyone...


----------



## NH_Bubba

ttester9612 said:


> Watching Travel channel.  Just saw a commercial for Sam Brown's WDW Favorite's, which will air on Friday at 9 pm. I'll need to set my DVR.



They are actually running a series - The Seaon of Disney the nest 4 Friday Nights.

The one after Sam's will be 4/18 - On a Dime - Disney Budget Travel . I could have written this one 

Than 4/25 - SPLURGE The name says it all. This is a can't miss in my book.  

And the Last one 5/2 Royal Treatment - How disney handles special occations. Who knows I might need this information someday.


----------



## ttester9612

NH_Bubba said:


> They are actually running a series - The Seaon of Disney the nest 4 Friday Nights.
> 
> The one after Sam's will be 4/18 - On a Dime - Disney Budget Travel . I could have written this one
> 
> Than 4/25 - SPLURGE The name says it all. This is a can't miss in my book.
> 
> And the Last one 5/2 Royal Treatment - How disney handles special occations. Who knows I might need this information someday.



Oh I will have set my DVR for them all.  I'll actually be in Disney on 5/2.. can't wait...


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sha, havent chatted much with you, but I am also going in May, and just wanted to say hi! So...hi! LOL
> 
> And these boards are moving so darn fast today, I don't know what to say.... so hi and welcome to any newbies, and hope all is well to everyone...



Sorry... then there are 19 going


----------



## CoMickey

NH_Bubba said:


> They are actually running a series - The Seaon of Disney the nest 4 Friday Nights.
> 
> The one after Sam's will be 4/18 - On a Dime - Disney Budget Travel . I could have written this one
> 
> Than 4/25 - SPLURGE The name says it all. This is a can't miss in my book.
> 
> And the Last one 5/2 Royal Treatment - How disney handles special occations. Who knows I might need this information someday.



Thanks for the heads up!  Already set my DVR.


----------



## Taja

gottalovethem said:


> I just closed on my refinance of the house. No more ex, I'm officially DONE with the 1 1/2 year long process



Congratulations!


----------



## ttester9612

Just found out that Wicked will be playing in NYC July 12 and Aug 16.  Below is the link to the AAA web site with the details

http://aaa.americantours.com/va_detail.php?package_id=8660&prod_line=NYS


----------



## R.S.Winters

Wicked is an AWESOME show -u should go see it!


----------



## ttester9612

ttester9612 said:


> Just found out that Wicked will be playing in NYC July 12 and Aug 16.  Below is the link to the AAA web site with the details
> 
> http://aaa.americantours.com/va_detail.php?package_id=8660&prod_line=NYS



Here's the link for the Wicked Website

http://www.wickedthemusical.com/#WickedCitiesNewYork


----------



## Sha

Found this... thought would share

Disney previews 10 new animated movies, most 3-D
Tuesday April 8 7:46 PM ET


The Walt Disney Studios previewed 10 animated movies on Monday that it will release during the next four years, including further installments in the "Toy Story" and "Cars" series and two new fairy tales.

With the exception of "Wall.E," a robot love story opening on June 28, and "The Princess and the Frog," a hand-drawn animated fairy tale set in New Orleans and due to open Christmas 2009, the remaining eight movies will be made in digital 3-D.

"We're excited to be pushing the boundaries of 3-D and computer technology to tell our stories in the best possible way," said John Lasseter, chief creative officer for Walt Disney and Pixar Animation Studios. 

Digital 3-D still requires moviegoers to wear geeky glasses, but the left- and right-eye images are calibrated so finely that most viewers experience no headache or eyestrain.

The first Disney digital 3-D movie for release is "Bolt," the story of a dog of the same name who thinks he has superhero powers. John Travolta gives voice to Bolt while hit teen singer/actress Miley Cyrus is voicing Bolt's owner Penny in the movie, due to open on November 26.

"Up," the story of an unlikely 78-year-old adventurer and his 8-year-old sidekick, is due to be released on May 29, 2009. "Toy Story" and "Toy Story 2" are due to be re-released in digital 3-D on October 2, 2009 and February 12, 2010 respectively, while "Toy Story 3" is due to hit screens on June 18, 2010.

All the original cast from the previous "Toy Story" films, including Tom Hanks, Tim Allen and Joan Cusack, are returning for the third film, which picks up with Andy grown up and about the head off to college.

The classic Brothers Grimm fairy tale "Rapunzel," about a girl trapped in a tower whose long golden hair is the only way for anyone to climb up to her, will be released at Christmas 2010.

Next comes "Newt," a story of the last two blue-footed newts on the planet that aims to show that love is not a science, which is due to hit screens in summer 2011.

Another new original fairy tale, "The Bear and the Bow" -- an action-adventure about a royal family in rugged and mythic Scotland -- is slated to open Christmas 2011 starring the voices of Reese Witherspoon, Billy Connolly and Emma Thompson.

"Cars 2," in which Lightning McQueen and his best friend Mater bid to take on the world's fastest cars, is due for release in summer 2012. "King of Elves," based on a 1953 short story by Phillip K. Dick, will hit screens at Christmas 2012.

(Reporting by Michelle Nichols)


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

kkmauch said:


> Ok...first time in this thread! 26 year old female from MN, definitely a 10 on the scale. Just checking things out!!!



Welcome aboard!  Nice to have another Minnesotan around here.

Yes, I live in Seattle, but I'm a born and raised Minnesotan who hasn't lost his accent yet


----------



## Jazmine8

Morning everyone  and welcome to the newbies that have joined since I last posted. It's almost the weekend


----------



## Disneynut71

Good Morning,
I have been away from Disboards for awhile. 

I am a single mom of 2 in the burbs of Chicago

The test on the first page I would say a #8.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning all 

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all!  Welcome Disneynut!!


----------



## jordancej

Another Single gal here who *LOVES* Disney!! I'm a late bloomer, went to Disney first time in 2004, and been hooked ever since!!! Celebrating 40th bday in at WDW in about 31 days!! WooHOOO!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya jordan!!! How exciting!! I bet this is one birthday you are REALLY looking forward to!!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Welcome to all the newbies!

Dx


----------



## Sha

jordancej said:


> Another Single gal here who *LOVES* Disney!! I'm a late bloomer, went to Disney first time in 2004, and been hooked ever since!!! Celebrating 40th bday in at WDW in about 31 days!! WooHOOO!!!



Jordan, since you are doing 40 before me, you can tell me how it feels LMAO I am looking forward to it!! Hope you have a great one! 


welcome newbies that i have missed... sorry.. focusing elsewhere


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning all my DisFriends and DisPeeps 

and   to the Newbies.  Glad to have you on board.

I'm feeling much better today but decided to stay home one more day, especially since it's raining outside.  Don't want to make this cold worst.

I'M SO EXCITED I CAN'T JUST HIDE IT DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND....Yep I have 20 more days before my date with MICKEY... Carrie and GDad just for you here's my banana dances.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay Teresa, I will see your banana dance and raise you a couple of grooving men in black!

MY ME PAPERS CAME!!! Yay!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Teresa, I will see your banana dance and raise you a couple of grooving men in black!
> 
> MY ME PAPERS CAME!!! Yay!!!



You go girls!! (and you sooooo deserve it!!!)


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Teresa, I will see your banana dance and raise you a couple of grooving men in black!
> 
> MY ME PAPERS CAME!!! Yay!!!



  You go girl


----------



## Tonya2426

jordancej said:


> Another Single gal here who *LOVES* Disney!! I'm a late bloomer, went to Disney first time in 2004, and been hooked ever since!!! Celebrating 40th bday in at WDW in about 31 days!! WooHOOO!!!


 
I spent my 40th birthday at WDW last year.  Being there certainly eased the pain of turning 40.    Make sure you get your birthday button!!


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> I'm feeling much better today but decided to stay home one more day, especially since it's raining outside.  Don't want to make this cold worst.



Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## acm563

CoMickey said:


> Glad you are feeling better!


Hope the weather held out for Mr CAs arrival


----------



## CoMickey

acm563 said:


> Hope the weather held out for Mr CAs arrival



Thanks!  He won't arrive until almost midnight tonight but it has stopped snowing so I am keeping my fingers crossed!  Have had some minor delays at the airport but only to de-ice the planes.  Counting the hours...the clock moves soooo slowly...tick tock  

And I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm so happy that I'm jumping for joy.  

Just received in the mail my WDW packet with all my vouchers and luggage tag.  Here I come Mickey are you ready for me.


----------



## Sha

Tonya2426 said:


> I spent my 40th birthday at WDW last year.  Being there certainly eased the pain of turning 40.    Make sure you get your birthday button!!



It is fun having a birthday there isnt it??? I love to be able to do that. This year will be a before and after birthday celebration. Both will be fun! Just met with my moms neurologist and she is turning 40 in 4 weeks. She is dreading it... but having several mini parties through out the year. I can hardly wait! going to embrace it


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm so happy that I'm jumping for joy.
> 
> Just received in the mail my WDW packet with all my vouchers and luggage tag.  Here I come Mickey are you ready for me.



Very cool! So where do you all put things like this after you get them?? since I dont have the pleasure of receiving them.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Very cool! So where do you all put things like this after you get them?? since I dont have the pleasure of receiving them.



I have a special bin on my desk for travel docs.  Since I do tend to travel alot, this just makes sense for me.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Very cool! So where do you all put things like this after you get them?? since I dont have the pleasure of receiving them.



I was putting stuff in my Passporter. But now that a very lovely friend (aka Sha)  sent me a great package, I'm putting everything dealing with my trip with DisFriends in that folder now.  

So now my Passporter is for my first trip Apr 30-May 6 and my December trip which both stays are at SOG.


----------



## DisneyWorldOct08

I'm a 10 but I'm pretty happy with my 4. 

I've never met a guy I'm actually interested in that is into WDW. There's way more other stuff that is more important to me. I'd say my current BF & I he's def. a 4 on the scale. I'm def a 10. But for his "thing", he's a 10 and I'm a 4 so it works out okay.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I am definitely a 10 without a doubt.  Disney has been part of my life since I am 3.  Been every year, sometimes twice a year.  I am a single mom of 2.  Next trip for Christmas(this will be our first time being there for Christmas morning.....soooooo excited!), unless I can squeeze a trip in before that.

Danielle


----------



## ttester9612

NEWBIES   To the wonderful world of the Singles who are for the "LOVE OF DISNEY".  Glad to have you on board.  Come share in the fun..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> NEWBIES   To the wonderful world of the Singles who are for the "LOVE OF DISNEY".  Glad to have you on board.  Come share in the fun..



Good morning T and  arent you down to like 19  now or something??? You lucky lady.
Hope you are feeling 100% now...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good morning T and  arent you down to like 19  now or something??? You lucky lady.
> Hope you are feeling 100% now...



Yep Yep Yep, 19 days and counting.    I am feeling much better.  Still have the Stye, which is making my vision a little blurry. Will be calling the eye doctor's today about that.


----------



## irenep

hi, another newbie just subscribing now!

My name is Irene, I am 45, widowed since 2003, 3 kids - 17,15 and 8. Live too far way to go to WDW as much as I would like but happy to go at all. DVC owner -so probably visit at least once a year now. 
I am at least an 8 on the scale - the kids range from about 4 to 8 so I am definitely the driving force behind our WDW trips 
I would look for at least a 5 in someone else - but if they didn't want to come along with us it wouldn't stop me


----------



## acm563

irenep said:


> hi, another newbie just subscribing now!
> 
> My name is Irene, I am 45, widowed since 2003, 3 kids - 17,15 and 8. Live too far way to go to WDW as much as I would like but happy to go at all. DVC owner -so probably visit at least once a year now.
> I am at least an 8 on the scale - the kids range from about 4 to 8 so I am definitely the driving force behind our WDW trips
> I would look for at least a 5 in someone else - but if they didn't want to come along with us it wouldn't stop me


 Irene and you can get your disney fix on this board and live vicariously thru all the trip reports


----------



## AButrcup1

Another newbie..been lurking for awhile,but wanted to join in the fun!I'm Andrea,a 38 year old single mom of a dd 14,and ds 7.I'm a 10,but would settle for a 6!Not going to Disney this year but planning for next Aug or Oct I work retail so my time to take vacations are limited!


----------



## acm563

AButrcup1 said:


> Another newbie..been lurking for awhile,but wanted to join in the fun!I'm Andrea,a 38 year old single mom of a dd 14,and ds 7.I'm a 10,but would settle for a 6!Not going to Disney this year but planning for next Aug or Oct I work retail so my time to take vacations are limited!


----------



## tawasdave

Welcome to the newbies....glad to have ya here...just jump in and participate...its a fun group...just watch out for the biter...


----------



## Carrieannew

AButrcup1 said:


> Another newbie..been lurking for awhile,but wanted to join in the fun!I'm Andrea,a 38 year old single mom of a dd 14,and ds 7.I'm a 10,but would settle for a 6!Not going to Disney this year but planning for next Aug or Oct I work retail so my time to take vacations are limited!



Hello from another Disney Freak in CT! Welcome



tawasdave said:


> Welcome to the newbies....glad to have ya here...just jump in and participate...its a fun group...just watch out for the biter...



"the biter" 

You say that like there is only one.......


----------



## AButrcup1

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## AButrcup1

Hi Carrie...from northern Ct. So from one Ct girl to another..should I be worried about this biting thing?


----------



## Master Mason

AButrcup1 said:


> Hi Carrie...from northern Ct. So from one Ct girl to another..should I be worried about this biting thing?



She is the biter


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Welcome to the newbies....glad to have ya here...just jump in and participate...its a fun group...just watch out for the biter...



Well babe..hmmm, maybe u need to be a bit more specific on the biting part     Or are you looking in the mirror this morning


----------



## acm563

OOps Carrie. Looks like Gregg blew your cover...and here I was trying to protect u


----------



## AButrcup1

And i was worried


----------



## Carrieannew

AButrcup1 said:


> Hi Carrie...from northern Ct. So from one Ct girl to another..should I be worried about this biting thing?



Howdy! I am about 20 minutes south of hartford or so. Kinda in between New Haven and Hartford. Nice to meet ya!



Master Mason said:


> She is the biter



 Mason... and here I thought we were friends... pals... buddies... I cant believe you



acm563 said:


> Well babe..hmmm, maybe u need to be a bit more specific on the biting part     Or are you looking in the mirror this morning



 



acm563 said:


> OOps Carrie. Looks like Gregg blew your cover...and here I was trying to protect u



Thank you for trying Angy.. its the boys.. they are up to no good today!



AButrcup1 said:


> And i was worried



You know.. I dont want to start rumors.. but Mason... and Hoseman.. they bite. Yup.. i said it.. 

I may or may not have the marks to prove it


----------



## acm563

OH....heheheheh       
Carrie I just thought of the PERFECT answer to your previously discussed dilemma and will post it just to be impish    

How about just a ribbon?


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OH....heheheheh
> Carrie I just thought of the PERFECT answer to your previously discussed dilemma and will post it just to be impish
> 
> How about just a ribbon?



Oh no you didnt!!!!!! 

And I responded to your PM with what I am packing. So there!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no you didnt!!!!!!
> 
> And I responded to your PM with what I am packing. So there!


 
Scaredy Cat...Where is your sense of ADVENTURE!!!!!!! I will bring some with me for when you change your mind...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Scaredy Cat...Where is your sense of ADVENTURE!!!!!!! I will bring some with me for when you change your mind...lol



Me? Adventure? I gots none hehe

Oh we are going to have so much fun! 

We need to make sure the guys get in trouble at the 50's PT dinner that friday night. We will need to come up with a plan hehe


----------



## acm563

oh..and Carrie...........
You do know they sell those princess sashes at DW...You know like the Miss America contestants wear.......................


----------



## tawasdave

AButrcup1 said:


> Hi Carrie...from northern Ct. So from one Ct girl to another..should I be worried about this biting thing?



Only if you get anywhere near where Carrie lives...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> oh..and Carrie...........
> You do know they sell those princess sashes at DW...You know like the Miss America contestants wear.......................



I am a princess.. I am a pretty princess.. My myspace page says so. 
And Angy I no longer no what you mean.. nope.. not a clue.. I am a good girl



tawasdave said:


> Only if you get anywhere near where Carrie lives...



Listen you! This whole biting thing went away till you decided to drag it up again. Do you want me to leave a mark for life next time?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Me? Adventure? I gots none hehe
> 
> Oh we are going to have so much fun!
> 
> We need to make sure the guys get in trouble at the 50's PT dinner that friday night. We will need to come up with a plan hehe



hmmm, I dont think Randy needs my assistance getting into trouble, he has proven to me he is perfectly capable of getting into that all by himself... As for me I will just be so busy trying to stay OUT of trouble I am not sure I will be of much assistance in that department....heheh this could backfire on us girl, ya gotta know when to pick your battles.... Must be sweet, demure, and INNOCENT  at the diner


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> We need to make sure the guys get in trouble at the 50's PT dinner that friday night. We will need to come up with a plan hehe




Moi?  The perfect gentleman get in trouble?  No way babe...

and my sweetie is just wearin a sash to the Airport?...SWWWWWWWWEEEET


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> hmmm, I dont think Randy needs my assistance getting into trouble, he has proven to me he is perfectly capable of getting into that all by himself... As for me I will just be so busy trying to stay OUT of trouble I am not sure I will be of much assistance in that department....heheh this could backfire on us girl, ya gotta know when to pick your battles.... Must be sweet, demure, and INNOCENT  at the diner



This is true Angy. We will be the sweet innocent ones at dinner. They shall dig there own holes ..  



tawasdave said:


> Moi?  The perfect gentleman get in trouble?  No way babe...
> 
> and my sweetie is just wearin a sash to the Airport?...SWWWWWWWWEEEET



Yup she is Randy. She told me in a PM. Sorry to spoil the suprise


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> and my sweetie is just wearin a sash to the Airport?...SWWWWWWWWEEEET



Dang it who told you !!! That was your surprise!!! Ok now you went and ruined it I will remain fully clothed... You will have to be exceptionally sweet to me later my dear if you want me to only wear a sash at WDW, otherwise you will have to wait for the sash on our honeymoon


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Dang it who told you !!! That was your surprise!!! Ok now you went and ruined it I will remain fully clothed... You will have to be exceptionally sweet to me later my dear if you want me to only wear a sash at WDW, otherwise you will have to wait for the sash on our honeymoon



Shoot I vote for you makin him wait till your honeymoon.. its the right thing to do.. 

 Haha Randy


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Shoot I vote for you makin him wait till your honeymoon.. its the right thing to do..
> 
> Haha Randy



Yeppers I am holding out...and you do know I am shooting for convincing him on April 1, 2010  for honeymoon...so heheh kind of a long wait....so he better be NICE to me...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yeppers I am holding out...and you do know I am shooting for convincing him on April 1, 2010  for honeymoon...so heheh kind of a long wait....so he better be NICE to me...lol



Thats a great date! Hold out for it


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Shoot I vote for you makin him wait till your honeymoon.. its the right thing to do..
> 
> Haha Randy


----------



## ttester9612

irenep said:


> hi, another newbie just subscribing now!
> 
> My name is Irene, I am 45, widowed since 2003, 3 kids - 17,15 and 8. Live too far way to go to WDW as much as I would like but happy to go at all. DVC owner -so probably visit at least once a year now.
> I am at least an 8 on the scale - the kids range from about 4 to 8 so I am definitely the driving force behind our WDW trips
> I would look for at least a 5 in someone else - but if they didn't want to come along with us it wouldn't stop me





AButrcup1 said:


> Another newbie..been lurking for awhile,but wanted to join in the fun!I'm Andrea,a 38 year old single mom of a dd 14,and ds 7.I'm a 10,but would settle for a 6!Not going to Disney this year but planning for next Aug or Oct I work retail so my time to take vacations are limited!



First   Newbies  to the wonderful world of the Singles 



acm563 said:


> Yeppers I am holding out...and you do know I am shooting for convincing him on April 1, 2010  for honeymoon...so heheh kind of a long wait....so he better be NICE to me...lol



OH  I'm marking my calendar...or should I say by Planning Book.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OH  I'm marking my calendar...or should I say by Planning Book.


Well, I always said if I was going to take the plunge one last time it would have to be to someone with a fantastic sense of humor (Randy fits that description) but he would have to agree on April Fools Day...lol
Now knowing how much Randy and I love to joke around it will be up to yall to decide if it is real or not during the ceremony   or at the end of the reception will a sign pop down that says April Fools !!!!!!!


----------



## slyjly

Hi, I discovered this thread a few days ago and I knew I had to join this one I am 55, single, 3 growed DD's, ages 35, 33, & 30. My oldest and youngest are all 8's like me. We are working on the middle one! I have 4 granddaughters all teens and all are at least 8's and one grandson who is also an 8. I haven't been on the boards since we came home from our Sept. '07 trip. I have been in a deep dark depresson  ever since. Then I started a new thrapy - I started planning our next trip - in '09 As I said, I am an 8, but I am not looking for anyone at this time, or any time soon or ever


----------



## acm563

slyjly said:


> As I said, I am an 8, but I am not looking for anyone at this time, or any time soon or ever


 and rut row ya better watch it as that is what I said as well It happens when you least expect it


----------



## Sha

I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now barring anything going horribly wroing with preceptor (and it shouldnt) graduation on May 2nd 2008 and PARTY in May with everyone!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks... I may start crying soon! (good tears.... honest)


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> :You know.. I dont want to start rumors.. but Mason... and Hoseman.. they bite. Yup.. i said it..



I don't bite, I may nibble, but never bite


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now barring anything going horribly wroing with preceptor (and it shouldnt) graduation on May 2nd 2008 and PARTY in May with everyone!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks... I may start crying soon! (good tears.... honest)



*
Way to Go Sha!!! Boy that brought back memories!!!! I am so happy for you!!! and you deserve this so party time is in order!!!*


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> I don't bite, I may nibble, but never bite



mmmm...*that* sounds promising...


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now barring anything going horribly wroing with preceptor (and it shouldnt) graduation on May 2nd 2008 and PARTY in May with everyone!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks... I may start crying soon! (good tears.... honest)




Congrats Sha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now barring anything going horribly wroing with preceptor (and it shouldnt) graduation on May 2nd 2008 and PARTY in May with everyone!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks... I may start crying soon! (good tears.... honest)



Congratulations Sha!!


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now barring anything going horribly wroing with preceptor (and it shouldnt) graduation on May 2nd 2008 and PARTY in May with everyone!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks... I may start crying soon! (good tears.... honest)



WOW..thats great Sha...knew you could do it all along...now its time to party like its 1999!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> WOW..thats great Sha...knew you could do it all along...now its time to party like its 1999!!!



When she would have been, what, about 12?


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well, I always said if I was going to take the plunge one last time it would have to be to someone with a fantastic sense of humor (Randy fits that description) but he would have to agree on April Fools Day...lol
> Now knowing how much Randy and I love to joke around it will be up to yall to decide if it is real or not during the ceremony   or at the end of the reception will a sign pop down that says April Fools !!!!!!!



OMG  That would be funny        



slyjly said:


> Hi, I discovered this thread a few days ago and I knew I had to join this one I am 55, single, 3 growed DD's, ages 35, 33, & 30. My oldest and youngest are all 8's like me. We are working on the middle one! I have 4 granddaughters all teens and all are at least 8's and one grandson who is also an 8. I haven't been on the boards since we came home from our Sept. '07 trip. I have been in a deep dark depresson  ever since. Then I started a new thrapy - I started planning our next trip - in '09 As I said, I am an 8, but I am not looking for anyone at this time, or any time soon or ever



 Sly glad to have you on board.  This is a great bunch of ppl.. 



Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now barring anything going horribly wroing with preceptor (and it shouldnt) graduation on May 2nd 2008 and PARTY in May with everyone!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks... I may start crying soon! (good tears.... honest)



   Sha, I know you could do it...now we're ready to   and


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> WOW..thats great Sha...knew you could do it all along...now its time to party like its 1999!!!





CoasterAddict said:


> When she would have been, what, about 12?



Yep! I was 12.... Not really and not ashamed to say I was 31 that year!! Am excited that I will get to celebrate this with some friends in May!!!


----------



## spoiledspecial

I'm Shelbym new to these boards. But, I'm part of the single club too. Looking for a mate....... I'm at least an 8, hoping to meet nothing less than a 7


----------



## ttester9612

spoiledspecial said:


> I'm Shelbym new to these boards. But, I'm part of the single club too. Looking for a mate....... I'm at least an 8, hoping to meet nothing less than a 7



  to the wonderful world of the Singles who are for the "Love of Disney".  Feel free to jump in anytime to post or to comment on others posts.  We are one big happy family. (Even through there are some that bite).


----------



## Sha

Welcome Shelbym


----------



## Mr Smee23

AButrcup1 said:


> And i was worried



You should be afraid.  Be very afraid.    I crack myself up.  Love ya Carrie


----------



## Master Mason

Mr Smee23 said:


> You should be afraid.  Be very afraid.    I crack myself up.  Love ya Carrie



Shhhh don't disturb her she is doing her Algebra homework


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING MY DEAR DISFRIENDS AND DISPEEPS

It's a glorious Saturday.  I'm getting ready to head out with some ladies for a nice outing to Southern Maryland near Point Lookout.  I pray everyone has a wonderful day.

I'm down to 18 days before my date with Mickey..


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Shhhh don't disturb her she is doing her Algebra homework



Yea you tell him Mason, to be quiet. You know how Carrie's can be easily be side tracked away from her algebra homework.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yea you tell him Mason, to be quiet. You know how Carrie's can be easily be side tracked away from her algebra homework.



 heheh, actually Carrie has already been distracted by "other" things today 
PLUS, she has a "plan" she has to be working on for me for the next 30 days


----------



## Sha

I was going back through the threads trying to catch up on the things I have missed... as I know I had just skimmed etc... Missed some newbie welcomes, sorry... the latest ones I missed are Slyjly, Irenep and Abutrcup1. Nice people here... including the ones who bite and nibble  

I tried to sleep in this morning but I couldn't... So I am working on redoing a lost project and trying to remember what I put in the one that got lost. Hopefully the original will return to me since someone forgot their address LMAO (had trouble spelling their name too if I am not mistaken). And there is something else I am working on... LOL

Hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## kat3668

Hello all, 
I thought I would step in and introduce myself as well,  I'm Kathleen, I am 40 single never married and love all things Disney. I am an 8 looking for at least a 6 or higher. I teach a toddler enrichment class here in Mass and LOVE my kids. (thats why I dont need any!) I am taking my 3rd solo trip to WDW in Sept for free dining and am looking forward to meeting all the new Disers that will be there in that time frame, I meet quite a few last Dec at a big Dis meet and had a blast! So hello all!


----------



## Sha

Welcome Kat


----------



## tawasdave

kat3668 said:


> Hello all,
> I thought I would step in and introduce myself as well,  I'm Kathleen, I am 40 single never married and love all things Disney. I am an 8 looking for at least a 6 or higher. I teach a toddler enrichment class here in Mass and LOVE my kids. (thats why I dont need any!) I am taking my 3rd solo trip to WDW in Sept for free dining and am looking forward to meeting all the new Disers that will be there in that time frame, I meet quite a few last Dec at a big Dis meet and had a blast! So hello all!




     Jump in and join the fun...just one word of warning...someone in this group has been known to bite...now I am not going to point any fingers..she knows who she is...


----------



## buena vista

kat3668 said:


> Hello all,
> I thought I would step in and introduce myself as well,  I'm Kathleen, I am 40 single never married and love all things Disney. I am an 8 looking for at least a 6 or higher. I teach a toddler enrichment class here in Mass and LOVE my kids. (thats why I dont need any!) I am taking my 3rd solo trip to WDW in Sept for free dining and am looking forward to meeting all the new Disers that will be there in that time frame, I meet quite a few last Dec at a big Dis meet and had a blast! So hello all!



Hey neighbor! Welcome to the thread. Nice people around here, even those who aren't Sox fans .


----------



## ttester9612

kat3668 said:


> Hello all,
> I thought I would step in and introduce myself as well,  I'm Kathleen, I am 40 single never married and love all things Disney. I am an 8 looking for at least a 6 or higher. I teach a toddler enrichment class here in Mass and LOVE my kids. (thats why I dont need any!) I am taking my 3rd solo trip to WDW in Sept for free dining and am looking forward to meeting all the new Disers that will be there in that time frame, I meet quite a few last Dec at a big Dis meet and had a blast! So hello all!



 KAT  To the Wonderful world of the Singles For the LOVE OF DISNEY.  Yes please do just jump right in and comment on posts or even post your own tidbits or questions.  We are one BIG happy family  just ignore those that bite.


----------



## NH_Bubba

kat3668 said:


> Hello all,
> I thought I would step in and introduce myself as well,  I'm Kathleen, I am 40 single never married and love all things Disney. I am an 8 looking for at least a 6 or higher. I teach a toddler enrichment class here in Mass and LOVE my kids. (thats why I dont need any!) I am taking my 3rd solo trip to WDW in Sept for free dining and am looking forward to meeting all the new Disers that will be there in that time frame, I meet quite a few last Dec at a big Dis meet and had a blast! So hello all!



Hey KAT Welcome to the neighborhood. I live in Seacoast NH and work in Boston.
I'm looking at going down in Sept. to planning to be there the  4th -9th. Have to check Monday to make sure I can get the time off but shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## acm563

spoiledspecial said:


> I'm Shelbym new to these boards. But, I'm part of the single club too. Looking for a mate....... I'm at least an 8, hoping to meet nothing less than a 7






kat3668 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> thought I would step in and introduce myself as well,  I'm Kathleen, I am 40 single never married and love all things Disney. I am an 8 looking for at least a 6 or higher. I teach a toddler enrichment class here in Mass and LOVE my kids. (thats why I dont need any!) I am taking my 3rd solo trip to WDW in Sept for free dining and am looking forward to meeting all the new Disers that will be there in that time frame, I meet quite a few last Dec at a big Dis meet and had a blast! So hello all!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> Hey neighbor! Welcome to the thread. Nice people around here, even those who aren't Sox fans .



I had to chuckle at this as I sit here waiting for this stupid rain delay to get over with. We Sox fans sure are die-hard.


----------



## Love2Tvl1

Hi Disney Singles!
I'm 59, single female, an 8 on your scale, looking for a 6 and above male.
I have no children, but am a kid at heart. I live in the Phoenix, AZ area.
I'm going to WDW on May 2 for about a week.
Glad to have found this thread!
Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mr Smee23 said:


> You should be afraid.  Be very afraid.    I crack myself up.  Love ya Carrie



Smee. . .gonna meet you in May. . .awesome. . .


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Probably a good idea for me to reintroduce myself. I was on the board a lot in the past, on the "old" singles thread, before I felt things took a bad turn over there and left. Anywho, I'm here now. 

I'm 43 yr old woman from Boston, with four great kids three daughters ages 23, 21, and 19 and my son is 15, and I now have a brand new three week old grandson that I am head over heels in love with! Can't wait to help him along with his Disney addiction. Right along with his Red Sox addiction LOL

I consider myself a 10 on the scale and would love at least a 7 plus in a mate. (there's always the hope of increasing his scale through a lot of tender disney magic, right ladies?  )  My next trip is a solo one in May, am meeting up with some old friends there, that I've traveled with there before. I can't wait. Hopefully I'll meet a lot of new people too. 

So here's me.  With my current love of my life. I was crying lol, so it's not the greatest picture. But it means a lot.






And....well...just me. Not too good. I don't have many pictures of me, I take most of them, and run from the camera otherwise. Am hoping to get some pictures in May.


----------



## Timeless

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Probably a good idea for me to reintroduce myself. I was on the board a lot in the past, on the "old" singles thread, before I felt things took a bad turn over there and left. Anywho, I'm here now.
> 
> I'm 43 yr old woman from Boston, with four great kids three daughters ages 23, 21, and 19 and my son is 15, and I now have a brand new three week old grandson that I am head over heels in love with! Can't wait to help him along with his Disney addiction. Right along with his Red Sox addiction LOL
> 
> I consider myself a 10 on the scale and would love at least a 7 plus in a mate. (there's always the hope of increasing his scale through a lot of tender disney magic, right ladies?  )  My next trip is a solo one in May, am meeting up with some old friends there, that I've traveled with there before. I can't wait. Hopefully I'll meet a lot of new people too.
> 
> So here's me.  With my current love of my life. I was crying lol, so it's not the greatest picture. But it means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....well...just me. Not too good. I don't have many pictures of me, I take most of them, and run from the camera otherwise. Am hoping to get some pictures in May.





Hey Jina...welcome back. Its good to see you posting again!!
Congratulations on the brand new grandson. 
When are you going in May?


----------



## ttester9612

to Love2Tvl1 and to Jina to the Wonderful World of the Singles who are for the LOVE OF DISNEY!.....feel free to jump right in and comment on other posts or asked your own questions or share your experiences with other like mind Single Disney Lovers.  Please ignore any those that might bite, they are really harmless.


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING TO YOU, GOOD MORNING MY DEAR DISFRIENDS AND DISPEEPS, GOOD MORNING TO YOU.

I'm now doing the 17 day  dance until my date with Mickey
                 

and 30   dances until I meet my new DisFriends.

Yes I am REALLY EXCITED......


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, lots of newbies. . .awesome. . .good morning everyone. . .and welcome. . .


----------



## Sha

Welcome back Jina... and congrats on the grandbaby! When was he born? I think the pic of you holding him is precious. 

Welcome Love2tvl1


----------



## buena vista

Good morning Jina, and congratulations on the newest addition to your clan!! That's the sort of thing that puts everything else into perspective.  

As for yesterday's rain delay.. all's well that ends well .


----------



## Mr Smee23

nurse.darcy said:


> Smee. . .gonna meet you in May. . .awesome. . .



I am so looking forward to meeting everyone, and I have to say one princess in particular.


----------



## acm563

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Probably a good idea for me to reintroduce myself. I was on the board a lot in the past, on the "old" singles thread, before I felt things took a bad turn over there and left. Anywho, I'm here now.
> 
> I'm 43 yr old woman from Boston, with four great kids three daughters ages 23, 21, and 19 and my son is 15, and I now have a brand new three week old grandson that I am head over heels in love with! Can't wait to help him along with his Disney addiction. Right along with his Red Sox addiction LOL
> 
> I consider myself a 10 on the scale and would love at least a 7 plus in a mate. (there's always the hope of increasing his scale through a lot of tender disney magic, right ladies?  )  My next trip is a solo one in May, am meeting up with some old friends there, that I've traveled with there before. I can't wait. Hopefully I'll meet a lot of new people too.
> 
> So here's me.  With my current love of my life. I was crying lol, so it's not the greatest picture. But it means a lot.
> 
> And....well...just me. Not too good. I don't have many pictures of me, I take most of them, and run from the camera otherwise. Am hoping to get some pictures in May.



Hi  Beautiful grandson and tears of joy are BEAUTIFUL tears so FANTASTIC picture I had seen some of your posts before when checking old threads and  
had checked out your homepage link....
Have a Beautiful Sunday


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mr Smee23 said:


> I am so looking forward to meeting everyone, and I have to say one princess in particular.



Awe, I am sure you two will fall FAST in love. . .wishing the best of course. . .


----------



## acm563

Love2Tvl1 said:


> Hi Disney Singles!
> I'm 59, single female, an 8 on your scale, looking for a 6 and above male.
> I have no children, but am a kid at heart. I live in the Phoenix, AZ area.
> I'm going to WDW on May 2 for about a week.
> Glad to have found this thread!
> Andrea


----------



## Mr Smee23

Welcome to all the new peeps.  This is a great bunch of people.  Just jump in and you will make some new friends.


Sincerely, Your friendly neighborhood Pirate, Smee


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING TO YOU, GOOD MORNING MY DEAR DISFRIENDS AND DISPEEPS, GOOD MORNING TO YOU.
> 
> I'm now doing the 17 day  dance until my date with Mickey
> 
> 
> and 30   dances until I meet my new DisFriends.
> 
> Yes I am REALLY EXCITED......



YAY for Teresa!!!!! I am excited FOR you..... Hope you have an awesome Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Timeless said:


> Hey Jina...welcome back. Its good to see you posting again!!
> Congratulations on the brand new grandson.
> When are you going in May?



Well hello timeless! May 12-16th lol Can't wait, I'm so excited I can't sleep, ALREADY!!
Good to "see" you again too.  
See ya there!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Thanks you SO much everyone (old and new) for all the welcome wishes. How lovely! Friendly bunch! I look forward to many more posts together.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good morning everyone.  I used to post here a while back also, kind of got sidetracked by life.  Getting readyto take my son to see where the river gates were opened on Friday.  The excitement of Louisiana....  Wishing I could go in May with the group.  Have a great Sunday.
Danielle

Congrats Sha!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya to newcomers and to posters from before I was around!!


----------



## Love2Tvl1

To all of you who welcomed me so warmly! 
I'm really excited about my upcoming trip! I broke my right wrist a month ago and am anxious to get the cast off next week! Also will be happy to get back to work! This leave of absence has been frustrating and having to deal with the ins co for my short term disability is very stressful. I need a vacation! 
I don't know if there are any older single guys out there. It would be nice if there were enough senior singles to start a separate thread.
Thanks again!
Andrea


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I used to post here a while back also, kind of got sidetracked by life.  Getting readyto take my son to see where the river gates were opened on Friday.  The excitement of Louisiana....  Wishing I could go in May with the group.  Have a great Sunday.
> Danielle
> 
> Congrats Sha!



Thanks... hope things are okay for you there


----------



## Dizmom0923

Things are good, uneventful.  Work and kids, the usual.  My husband and I are finally going to go ahead and do the divorce, just can't be married to each other.  We do make decent friends though.  Just got back from watching the river go into our lake.  They opened the flood gates on Friday, last time they did this was 11 years ago.  Its nice to see so many new couples on here.


----------



## ttester9612

Love2Tvl1 said:


> To all of you who welcomed me so warmly!
> I'm really excited about my upcoming trip! I broke my right wrist a month ago and am anxious to get the cast off next week! Also will be happy to get back to work! This leave of absence has been frustrating and having to deal with the ins co for my short term disability is very stressful. I need a vacation!
> I don't know if there are any older single guys out there. It would be nice if there were enough senior singles to start a separate thread.
> Thanks again!
> Andrea



Not sure if there are too many senior men.  But as I was told, age is only a number and I should not limited myself to a particular age range.  I've been trying to do just that, some of these men in their 40's are a lot of fun to chat with.


----------



## ahoff

Hi To all the new posters, and also the old posters!  And congrats to G4D on the new grandson and to Sha for passing her test.  April is almost half over, May is coming quick for all of you traveling to DW!


----------



## ttester9612

Question for the day

What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



I have never been to either of them...


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have never been to neither of them...



Don't feel bad, I've only been to Pleasure Island and that was back in 1990, have been since.  I did poke my head in Jelly Roll's in 2006, but b/c of the smoke I did not go it.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



Havent been to either yet.. plan to go to both in May


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Havent been to either yet.. plan to go to both in May



Carrie You Never  We need to ensure at least one during our May trip we go.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



I love both AC and JR....so close so hard to call...but if you made me pick one..I would say AC..its just a hoot...but love them both!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Probably a good idea for me to reintroduce myself. I was on the board a lot in the past, on the "old" singles thread, before I felt things took a bad turn over there and left. Anywho, I'm here now.
> 
> I'm 43 yr old woman from Boston, with four great kids three daughters ages 23, 21, and 19 and my son is 15, and I now have a brand new three week old grandson that I am head over heels in love with! Can't wait to help him along with his Disney addiction. Right along with his Red Sox addiction LOL
> 
> I consider myself a 10 on the scale and would love at least a 7 plus in a mate. (there's always the hope of increasing his scale through a lot of tender disney magic, right ladies?  )  My next trip is a solo one in May, am meeting up with some old friends there, that I've traveled with there before. I can't wait. Hopefully I'll meet a lot of new people too.
> 
> So here's me.  With my current love of my life. I was crying lol, so it's not the greatest picture. But it means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....well...just me. Not too good. I don't have many pictures of me, I take most of them, and run from the camera otherwise. Am hoping to get some pictures in May.




Hey G4D..welcome back..good to see you again...Congrats on the new grandson!!!


----------



## twotoohappy

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



Hey Everyone!

I hope you don't mind that I just jumped into this thread,
but I'm single, I love WDW and I Love Jellyrolls!

Have a great night 

~Liz


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

twotoohappy said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I hope you don't mind that I just jumped into this thread,
> but I'm single, I love WDW and I Love Jellyrolls!
> 
> Have a great night
> 
> ~Liz



Hiya and welcome!! Jump on in!! We are a friendly bunch..


----------



## ttester9612

twotoohappy said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I hope you don't mind that I just jumped into this thread,
> but I'm single, I love WDW and I Love Jellyrolls!
> 
> Have a great night
> 
> ~Liz



 Liz  To the wonderful world of the Singles For the Love Of Disney Thread.  We are all one big HAPPY family here.  

We don't mind at all that you jump in.  Love to hear your comments and feel free to post any of your questions.


----------



## Dizmom0923

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



I have never been to either of them.   I have always been with my kids and my parents.  When we do Disney its always commando style and by the time we get done with the parks I am dead. I am trying to figure out a way to a solo trip in the future so I can do more ofthe adult side of Disney.


----------



## eeyoregon

Hi everyone.  I am Gina, 37, single mom of 2 sons (12.5 and 15.5) and I am from Oregon.

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with all things Disney!


----------



## tawasdave

eeyoregon said:


> Hi everyone.  I am Gina, 37, single mom of 2 sons (12.5 and 15.5) and I am from Oregon.
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with all things Disney!




Hey eeyoregon...long time no see...WELCOME back!!!


----------



## Love2Tvl1

You're so right, Teresa! No limits, no restrictions! We're here to have fun, that's the most important thing!
Andrea


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

tawasdave said:


> Hey G4D..welcome back..good to see you again...Congrats on the new grandson!!!



Hiya! Thanks so much. He's the love of my life.   

Great to see you too. So nice to see some of the ol' friendly faces still around.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



Haven't been to much at PI.  But I love Jelly Rolls! Always a good time there. Can't help but have fun.

"Go Farrell!!!" (some people will know what that means)  lolol


----------



## gottalovethem

Goofy4Disney - congrats on the grandson!

ttester -- I've only been to WDW once as an adult (the horrors, I know!), and I had three kids in-tow. So I've never been to either place!

twotoohappy - I'm new too  We can catch up together.

BTW - where are all the men?


----------



## NH_Bubba

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



OK i've been a couple times to each of them  
Per Trip!  

I have to agree with Dave though both are GREAT. PI has Changed a lot over the years it used to be so much better when you could buy a pass and they didn't allow Children.  But it was supposed to be a grown up attraction. I Like to Bar Hop so that;s the place to be, Adventures (A can't miss), The Comedy Warehouse and 8Trax (If you can remember the 70's) are my favorites there. Still a good time it's just that the crowd is getting younger down town. I mean I know it's not that I'm getting older.

For a most Solo's I think Jelly Rolls is a better option. Great Piano Duo, Fantastic room layout and Unbelievable crowd interation you can't help but get into it. As far as the Smoke goes I'm an X Smoker (10 yrs.) and the exhaust system they have is excellant it really didn't bother me much at all.


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING MY DEAR DISFRIENDS AND DISPEEPS.

I'm now at 16 days before my date with Mickey...Here goes the                 DANCE

and I'm 29 days before I meet up with my new DISFRIENDS, so here goes a partial   DANCE.




eeyoregon said:


> Hi everyone.  I am Gina, 37, single mom of 2 sons (12.5 and 15.5) and I am from Oregon.
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with all things Disney!



 GINA  to the Wonderful World of the Singles for the Love of Disney thread.  Just jump right on in and make comments on posts or even ask your own questions or share your experiences.  We are one big HAPPY family.  Just ignore those that might bite.  



gottalovethem said:


> Goofy4Disney - congrats on the grandson!
> 
> ttester -- I've only been to WDW once as an adult (the horrors, I know!), and I had three kids in-tow. So I've never been to either place!
> 
> twotoohappy - I'm new too  We can catch up together.
> 
> BTW - where are all the men?



The men are around, they come out every once in a while so we won't forget them.   But be careful some of them I heard do bite.  



NH_Bubba said:


> ..............As far as the Smoke goes I'm an X Smoker (10 yrs.) and the exhaust system they have is excellant it really didn't bother me much at all.



It's good to hear that JR's has a very good exhaust system.  I to am an X smoker and would not want to have that smell around or on me.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Actually..the confirmed biter is female...and we all know who that is...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Actually..the confirmed biter is female...and we all know who that is...



Who is it??


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Who is it??



hmmmmmmmmm, no mirrors in your house?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'm so glad yall are not talking about me...LOL Usually I am the one being teased for my biting.. LOL 

OK.. back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> hmmmmmmmmm, no mirrors in your house?



Hardy Har Har


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hardy Har Har



Oh you are a Lippy the Lion fan...ok ya all...admit it..who remembers Lippy the Lion and Hardy Har Har?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh you are a Lippy the Lion fan...ok ya all...admit it..who remembers Lippy the Lion and Hardy Har Har?


and u r how old darling????    
I so do NOT have a clue what you are talking about.....


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What do you like best: Pleasure Island or Jelly Rolls?



Jellyrolls! Fun fun fun fun fun time.. PI can be fun too, but JR's is great for just hanging with friends and having a ball!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh you are a Lippy the Lion fan...ok ya all...admit it..who remembers Lippy the Lion and Hardy Har Har?





acm563 said:


> and u r how old darling????
> I so do NOT have a clue what you are talking about.....



  

I am just a youngin


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> Oh you are a Lippy the Lion fan...ok ya all...admit it..who remembers Lippy the Lion and Hardy Har Har?



 umm... I do.. and wally gator.. a few others I can't even remember. I can't remember the last time I saw those. I can remember the theme song for Lippy the Lion, and Hardy har har though..


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am just a youngin



Join the club on that one as I honestly have never heard of Lippy the Lion or whatever else it was.............. seriously....   
I feel  so out of the loop,  I know we used to be mean to my sister who was cross eyed and call her Clarence the Cross Eyed Lion off of the movie lion but Lippy the Lion????????????????? never heard of him....
Either Randy has fibbed about his age or I lived in a bubble (which is possible being a preachers kid )


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> umm... I do.. and wally gator.. a few others I can't even remember. I can't remember the last time I saw those. I can remember the theme song for Lippy the Lion, and Hardy har har though..



OK, thats it, I am calling my mother and asking her why I lived such a sheltered childhood that I have no friggin clue who Lippy the Lion is....
(I am serious about not knowing...lol)


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING MY DEAR DISFRIENDS AND DISPEEPS.
> 
> I'm now at 16 days before my date with Mickey...Here goes the                 DANCE
> 
> and I'm 29 days before I meet up with my new DISFRIENDS, so here goes a partial   DANCE.



Yay Teresa!!!  x 16

Good morning and welcome to everyone else!!!.. lurkers, former lurkers, newbies, veterans, mouseketeers.. the pool is open for play!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> OK, thats it, I am calling my mother and asking her why I lived such a sheltered childhood that I have no friggin clue who Lippy the Lion is....
> (I am serious about not knowing...lol)



I wouldn't worry about it Ang.. now, if your mother didn't let you watch HR PufnStuff or The Banana Splits you've got a legitimate beef! .. reminds me, every time I hear Bob Marley's Buffalo Soldier, I picture those goofy characters horsing around! Yeah, it's so wrong, but I love that song! Talk about obscure pop culture.. Sorry for the diversion..


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Join the club on that one as I honestly have never heard of Lippy the Lion or whatever else it was.............. seriously....
> I feel  so out of the loop,  I know we used to be mean to my sister who was cross eyed and call her Clarence the Cross Eyed Lion off of the movie lion but Lippy the Lion????????????????? never heard of him....
> Either Randy has fibbed about his age or I lived in a bubble (which is possible being a preachers kid )




Yes boys and girls...my sweetie is a preachers daughter...kinda makes ya wonder what happened doesn't it...


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I wouldn't worry about it Ang.. now, if your mother didn't let you watch HR PufnStuff or The Banana Splits you've got a legitimate beef! .. reminds me, every time I hear Bob Marley's Buffalo Soldier, I picture those goofy characters horsing around! Yeah, it's so wrong, but I love that song! Talk about obscure pop culture.. Sorry for the diversion..


OK..I officially give up....  My parents did not allow us to watch TV when we were little, they thought there were more important things for us to do so the only time I was able to watch tv was when I was at GrMa's or a friends.....so I guess I was just deprived....lol (but then again I dont watch that much tv now either  )
My childhood memories involve catching lightening bugs, playing in the sand box, riding my bike, the pool until my brother tried to drown me,and cutting up worms to check out the ewwey mess inside, making mudd pies, roasting marshmallows and playing with sparklers and barbie dolls....lol, nad my favorite...Tuesday morning ladies Bible study (gee cant you tell how deprived I was)


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Good morning Jina, and congratulations on the newest addition to your clan!! That's the sort of thing that puts everything else into perspective.
> 
> As for yesterday's rain delay.. all's well that ends well .



Yes, you said it best


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yes boys and girls...my sweetie is a preachers daughter...kinda makes ya wonder what happened doesn't it...



Mmmm, I will show you later


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> OK..I officially give up....  My parents did not allow us to watch TV when we were little, they thought there were more important things for us to do so the only time I was able to watch tv was when I was at GrMa's or a friends.....so I guess I was just deprived....lol (but then again I dont watch that much tv now either  )
> My childhood memories involve catching lightening bugs, playing in the sand box, riding my bike, the pool until my brother tried to drown me,and cutting up worms to check out the ewwey mess inside, making mudd pies, roasting marshmallows and playing with sparklers and barbie dolls....lol, nad my favorite...Tuesday morning ladies Bible study (gee cant you tell how deprived I was)



WOW, We have a lot of Hanna Barbera fans out there. I'm a huge fan of all their work. They don't come close to Walt and the Imaginears but they did some real good work.


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Actually..the confirmed biter is female...and we all know who that is...



I don't know about that, I do know some MEN that BITE.  



tawasdave said:


> Oh you are a Lippy the Lion fan...ok ya all...admit it..who remembers Lippy the Lion and Hardy Har Har?





acm563 said:


> OK, thats it, I am calling my mother and asking her why I lived such a sheltered childhood that I have no friggin clue who Lippy the Lion is....
> (I am serious about not knowing...lol)



Angy your not alone. Never heard of Lippy the Lion...it must have been before our time. 



buena vista said:


> I wouldn't worry about it Ang.. now, if your mother didn't let you watch HR PufnStuff or The Banana Splits you've got a legitimate beef! .. reminds me, every time I hear Bob Marley's Buffalo Soldier, I picture those goofy characters horsing around! Yeah, it's so wrong, but I love that song! Talk about obscure pop culture.. Sorry for the diversion..



Now I do know HR PufnStuff and The Banana Splits... but not this stupid Lippy the Lion. 



PirateMel said:


> Yes, you said it best



 Hi MEL.....


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> WOW, We have a lot of Hanna Barbera fans out there. I'm a huge fan of all their work. They don't come close to Walt and the Imaginears but they did some real good work.


Good Morning Bubba Did you get in any bike time this weekend???


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I don't know about that, I do know some MEN that BITE.



lol....nnnaaahhh teresa...Randy just nibbles, no biting allowed...


----------



## buena vista

NH_Bubba said:


> WOW, We have a lot of Hanna Barbera fans out there. I'm a huge fan of all their work. They don't come close to Walt and the Imaginears but they did some real good work.



I actually got to attend the premiere of Flintstones Viva Rock Vegas (my sister was in the film and I was her date) .. got to meet some of the HB team. It was a blast! Agree though.. the Disney team is on another level.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Yes, you said it best



2 for 3!.. but then the Ortiz jersey was exhumed, so maybe this weekend was a split afterall.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> 2 for 3!.. but then the Ortiz jersey was exhumed, so maybe this weekend was a split afterall.


 They are talking about fining the guy as well....which I am assuming will be the cost of digging it up and the repair...typical guy he had to go bragging about what he did....geesh, a true fan would have kept it to themselves and let the jinx take its course


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> They are talking about fining the guy as well....which I am assuming will be the cost of digging it up and the repair...typical guy he had to go bragging about what he did....geesh, a true fan would have kept it to themselves and let the jinx take its course



So true.. I think NY is donating the jersey to be auctioned off with proceeds benefitting the Jimmy Fund, so some good will come of this.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> lol....nnnaaahhh teresa...Randy just nibbles, no biting allowed...



I actually wasn't referring to Randy....


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Bubba Did you get in any bike time this weekend???



Yes I did!!  
The weather broke for a couiple of hours on Saturday so Me and my Brother went out. Sounds like the end of the week is supossed to be really nice so if that holds out I might come into work a little late on Friday so I can ride the bike in. Just keeping my fingers crossed for now.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I actually wasn't referring to Randy....


           
AHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Teresa you have been holding out on us!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Yes I did!!
> The weather broke for a couiple of hours on Saturday so Me and my Brother went out. Sounds like the end of the week is supossed to be really nice so if that holds out I might come into work a little late on Friday so I can ride the bike in. Just keeping my fingers crossed for now.


Lucky you! If I end up in Myrtle Beach this week I will destress that way as well!!!! I will wish for good weather for you!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> umm... I do.. and wally gator.. a few others I can't even remember. I can't remember the last time I saw those. I can remember the theme song for Lippy the Lion, and Hardy har har though..



Man, I haven't thought about those in *years*!


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> I wouldn't worry about it Ang.. now, if your mother didn't let you watch HR PufnStuff or The Banana Splits you've got a legitimate beef! .. reminds me, every time I hear Bob Marley's Buffalo Soldier, I picture those goofy characters horsing around! Yeah, it's so wrong, but I love that song! Talk about obscure pop culture.. Sorry for the diversion..




I love that song too, but I do not get quite the same images!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> AHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Teresa you have been holding out on us!!!!!!!!




Angy your to funny.....get your mind out of the gutter....


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Lucky you! If I end up in Myrtle Beach this week I will destress that way as well!!!! I will wish for good weather for you!



Here's hoping you make it to Myrtle. Never made it down there but the weather must be incredible down there this time of year. Thanks for the well wishes If the weather doesnt  break soon I think Ill lose what little mind I have left.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy your to funny.....get your mind out of the gutter....


To coin a certain hotties phrase...who Moi??????lol





NH_Bubba said:


> Here's hoping you make it to Myrtle. Never made it
> down there but the weather must be incredible down there this time of year. Thanks for the well wishes If the weather doesnt  break soon I think Ill lose what little mind I have left.


It is normally beautiful down there by now but the weather has been flaky all over lately... I think we are all a little stir crazy from the ups and downs!!!!


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> I love that song too, but I do not get quite the same images!



LOL.. yeah Augie, I would take you for a Marley fan too.


----------



## buena vista

Good morning everyone.. I figured Teresa would be doing the 15 day banana dance by now!   x 15


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Good morning everyone.. I figured Teresa would be doing the 15 day banana dance by now!   x 15



Good morning Tom!!! And Yay for Teresa...... It wont be long before the rest of the Dispeeps will be doing the countdown as well


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING TO YOU, GOOD MORNING TO YOU, GOOD MORNING MY DEAR DISFRIENDS, GOOD MORNING TO YOU.



buena vista said:


> Good morning everyone.. I figured Teresa would be doing the 15 day banana dance by now!   x 15



I am Tom, you just posted before me.  

I am now at 15 days before my HOT Date with Mickey.
               

And 28 days before I meet with my new DISFRIENDS in WDW.


----------



## katydidbug1

*Good Morning All

Teresa....I see you dancing   Make sure you leave some energy for may.*


----------



## SandraVB79

I'm not sure if I have already posted on this thread or not.  With the new DIScreet mode, it's hard to tell, and I need this in order to DIS at work.
Anyway.

Btw, related to the first post, I'm somewhere between 7 and 8, and if my partner is at least a 4, I'm already happy!   (sometimes, I'm easy to please)

I am 28, single, and just bought my first appartment.  We are remodelling it now (we = me for the ideas + dad and a family friend doing the work).
Disney will be incorporated a lot in the appartment.  No, it won't be painted in Mickey-colours all over.  I won't even have Mickey furniture, because the Disney Store doesn't ship that overseas.  But I will have glass cabinets with all my collectibles, Disney-frames on the walls.  And lots of items for the kitchen and bathroom.  Dishes, glasses, towels, ...

At this very moment, I am happy I'm a single.  Because now I can decorate the appartment the way I want.  No man telling me there is too much Mickey in it 
On the other hand, I have to pay for the whole thing alone.  Which means I won't be able to go to the US on vacation this year (  and that now that teh dollar is so cheap! it's just not fair   I hope it'll stay cheap until at least March next year! ) (sorry for you Americans, but i'm mean and selfish like that).


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> *Good Morning All
> 
> Teresa....I see you dancing   Make sure you leave some energy for may.*



OH I plan to have plenty of energy for BOTH trips. If not, then You can give me HELL when we meet.


----------



## acm563

SandraVB79 said:


> I'm not sure if I have already posted on this thread or not.  With the new DIScreet mode, it's hard to tell, and I need this in order to DIS at work.
> Anyway.
> 
> Btw, related to the first post, I'm somewhere between 7 and 8, and if my partner is at least a 4, I'm already happy!   (sometimes, I'm easy to please)
> 
> I am 28, single, and just bought my first appartment.  We are remodelling it now (we = me for the ideas + dad and a family friend doing the work).
> Disney will be incorporated a lot in the appartment.  No, it won't be painted in Mickey-colours all over.  I won't even have Mickey furniture, because the Disney Store doesn't ship that overseas.  But I will have glass cabinets with all my collectibles, Disney-frames on the walls.  And lots of items for the kitchen and bathroom.  Dishes, glasses, towels, ...
> 
> At this very moment, I am happy I'm a single.  Because now I can decorate the appartment the way I want.  No man telling me there is too much Mickey in it
> On the other hand, I have to pay for the whole thing alone.  Which means I won't be able to go to the US on vacation this year (  and that now that teh dollar is so cheap! it's just not fair   I hope it'll stay cheap until at least March next year! ) (sorry for you Americans, but i'm mean and selfish like that).



 and Congrats on new apt.....I think our first apartment is like our first love, we never forget it!!!!  Enjoy the decorating!!!


----------



## ttester9612

SandraVB79 said:


> I'm not sure if I have already posted on this thread or not.  With the new DIScreet mode, it's hard to tell, and I need this in order to DIS at work.
> Anyway.
> 
> Btw, related to the first post, I'm somewhere between 7 and 8, and if my partner is at least a 4, I'm already happy!   (sometimes, I'm easy to please)
> 
> I am 28, single, and just bought my first appartment.  We are remodelling it now (we = me for the ideas + dad and a family friend doing the work).
> Disney will be incorporated a lot in the appartment.  No, it won't be painted in Mickey-colours all over.  I won't even have Mickey furniture, because the Disney Store doesn't ship that overseas.  But I will have glass cabinets with all my collectibles, Disney-frames on the walls.  And lots of items for the kitchen and bathroom.  Dishes, glasses, towels, ...
> 
> At this very moment, I am happy I'm a single.  Because now I can decorate the appartment the way I want.  No man telling me there is too much Mickey in it
> On the other hand, I have to pay for the whole thing alone.  Which means I won't be able to go to the US on vacation this year (  and that now that teh dollar is so cheap! it's just not fair   I hope it'll stay cheap until at least March next year! ) (sorry for you Americans, but i'm mean and selfish like that).




 SANDRA  to the Wonderful World of Singles For the Love Of Disney thread.  I don't believe you have posted yet.  

Glad to hear about your new apartment and how you're decorating with the theme of Disney in mind.  That would  be cool to see.  Need to make you take pictures and post them for us.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> OH I plan to have plenty of energy for BOTH trips. If not, then You can give me HELL when we meet.



*Yes Ma'am....will do...but some how I think you are up for both trips...now if I can survive the next 29 days working both jobs I will dance right along with ya!!*


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> *Yes Ma'am....will do...but some how I think you are up for both trips...now if I can survive the next 29 days working both jobs I will dance right along with ya!!*



Just keep thinking DISNEY 29 days, and that hopefully will get you to start dancing.


----------



## ttester9612

After reading SandraVB79 post about decorating her apartment with Disney memorabilia, I started to think that would be so cool to see if anyone else does the same.

Who has Disney memorabilia in their home?
What is the memorabilia:
Where is it located:

As for me I have the following items:
Picture of B&TB seating at the dining room table (Dining Room)
B&TB Musical Global (Dining Room)
Mickey Mouse Coffee Canister (Kitchen)
Mickey and Minnie figurines in my china cabinet (Dining Room)
I also have some hand drawn pictures of B&BT in Color and Black & White which I haven't hung yet.

Can you tell I love B&BT.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> After reading SandraVB79 post about decorating her apartment with Disney memorabilia, I started to think that would be so cool to see if anyone else does the same.



Who has Disney memorabilia in their home?Me
What is the memorabilia:My entire den
Where is it located:see above, I have shelves lined with MM collectibles, MM pocket watches, MM throw and pillows, pictures, Park Maps, Lithographs, Postcards with pins, 5 Lanyards full of pins hanging off of hooks, different WDW hats and glasses
I also have WDW license tag frames, MM transparencies 0n my car windows.
In LR I have B&TB snow globe, and a few disney pics.


----------



## disneyfanx3

I have a picture of all the characters in front of the castle with their signatures on it - this is hanging in my living room - I have a picture that was purchased from China in Epcot in my dining room.   I also have lots of stuff from the kitchen store in Downtown Disney - Each of my girls rooms are decorated with Disney Princesses. I plan on adding to my collection each time I go back


----------



## CoasterAddict

BV and I are hosting a "satellite" meet to help console all those of us who can't join the fun in person... please visit this thread and vote for your choice of time...  
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1793089


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> After reading SandraVB79 post about decorating her apartment with Disney memorabilia, I started to think that would be so cool to see if anyone else does the same.
> 
> Who has Disney memorabilia in their home?
> What is the memorabilia:
> Where is it located:



My house is completely covered in all things Disney - to the point where during last years remodel I turned a small spare room into a POTC home office.  I will bring pictues in May - it came out awesome.
All my fiends love the kids room all done up with Mickey stuff and my new Mickey TV - but I don't have kids    
I have turned the hall into a galkery with tons of Mickey prints and lithographs from the Disney store.
I even have the Mickey toaster which plays IASW when the toast pops up with a Mickey face on it 
I have the Mickey entertainment center and coffee table from Disney at home catalogue two years ago - long story but that is was caused the remodel.  Had to remove a few door ways from the taj mahal in order to get the furniture into the living room.
Cabinet knobs from DTD store which used to be awesome - and is now the candy company.  Okay enough for now....
Hello my name is Melanie and I am a Disney Addict


----------



## Master Mason

umm  lets see

I have a disney stock certificate, a copy of the kinkaid picture he did for DL's 50th in the dinning room.  I have an antenal ball bouquet, some disney shot glasses, a mickey pepper grinder, a few stuffed animals, my son has mickey with the fireman print in his room.  I have a corkboard that is filling up with pins.  I have drawings of both kids, and one of me when I was 10 all made at DL.  And other assorted stuff.


----------



## hms1016

Well, I have Disney everywhere.  My prized possession and most expensive Disney item is actually not at my apartment.  It is my Thomas Kinkade canvas of the castle at DL for the 50th anniversary.  It hangs at my parents until I buy a house.  It is limited edition of 660!  At my apartment, my living room has a curio full of Disney Precious Moments and various other Disney items.  The Precious Moments are actually coming out so fast I am going to have to set a limit, maybe I will just buy the park exclusive one's for the future.  I have various Disney pictures hanging, including my framed stock certicate.  I have tons of other stuff, but most is pacakged away since I have a roommate and we have to share the decorating!


----------



## Mr Smee23

buena vista said:


> umm... I do.. and wally gator.. a few others I can't even remember. I can't remember the last time I saw those. I can remember the theme song for Lippy the Lion, and Hardy har har though..



Yup Yup, I remember Wally Gator and Ricochet rabbit.  I always liked those cartoon.  Anyone remember the Hair Bear Bunch.


----------



## Sha

some things are still boxed up at the time being... actually.. more than some... but somewhere in that are to park banners from WDW that hung from lamp posts in the parks. I also have a small lightning bug from the ELP that lights up  have to reincorporate things eventually


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> My house is completely covered in all things Disney - to the point where during last years remodel I turned a small spare room into a POTC home office.  I will bring pictues in May - it came out awesome.
> All my fiends love the kids room all done up with Mickey stuff and my new Mickey TV - but I don't have kids
> I have turned the hall into a galkery with tons of Mickey prints and lithographs from the Disney store.
> I even have the Mickey toaster which plays IASW when the toast pops up with a Mickey face on it
> I have the Mickey entertainment center and coffee table from Disney at home catalogue two years ago - long story but that is was caused the remodel.  Had to remove a few door ways from the taj mahal in order to get the furniture into the living room.
> Cabinet knobs from DTD store which used to be awesome - and is now the candy company.  Okay enough for now....
> Hello my name is Melanie and I am a Disney Addict



Boy Mel you are a Disney Addict, but it a good way.


----------



## Jenroc

I just found this thread and with a lot of prompting from friends I decided to check it out.  I am a 44 year old, single mom of 2 kids (12 & 8) and I have been a Disney nut since my first visit to DL for my 5th birthday.  My ex hated Disney .... hence one of the reason he has been an ex for over 6 years !!  I live in Ontario Canada and try to get to Disney World at least once a year.  I have visited both DL and WDW over 30 times and I am planning many more.  I would love to meet a fellow Disney nuts who is somewhere between a 7 and a 9 on the scale on the first page and is looking for a fellow Disney friend.


----------



## Sha

Please remember the families of those lost at Virginia Tech a year ago today.


----------



## Disneynut71

My house is full of Disney stuff. I have about 12 snow globes, Picture of my kids at Disney, DVC pictures, Plush, throws, pillows. When I have people over they just laugh. They realize how much of a fanatic I really am.

I would love my whole place Disney. That would be great.


----------



## Master Mason

did someone say they loved B&TB?


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> I just found this thread and with a lot of prompting from friends I decided to check it out.  I am a 44 year old, single mom of 2 kids (12 & 8) and I have been a Disney nut since my first visit to DL for my 5th birthday.  My ex hated Disney .... hence one of the reason he has been an ex for over 6 years !!  I live in Ontario Canada and try to get to Disney World at least once a year.  I have visited both DL and WDW over 30 times and I am planning many more.  I would love to meet a fellow Disney nuts who is somewhere between a 7 and a 9 on the scale on the first page and is looking for a fellow Disney friend.



 JENROC  to the wonderful world of the Singles for the Love of Disney.  Glad to have you join us.  Please feel free to jump right in and and post your comments or even ask your own questions or share your love for Disney.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Jenroc said:


> I just found this thread and with a lot of prompting from friends I decided to check it out.  I am a 44 year old, single mom of 2 kids (12 & 8) and I have been a Disney nut since my first visit to DL for my 5th birthday.  My ex hated Disney .... hence one of the reason he has been an ex for over 6 years !!  I live in Ontario Canada and try to get to Disney World at least once a year.  I have visited both DL and WDW over 30 times and I am planning many more.  I would love to meet a fellow Disney nuts who is somewhere between a 7 and a 9 on the scale on the first page and is looking for a fellow Disney friend.



Hiya Jenroc!  There seems to be a lot of us whose exes didn't "get" Disney they way we do   I am a single mom also, of a ten year old girl.  Welcome welcome!!!


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> did someone say they loved B&TB?



I am "stealing" your picture Gregg. That is the best picture I have seen taken so far....Thank you for sharing with T and everyone else!!!!


----------



## acm563

Good morning to everyone 
and  to the newcomers..

               for Teresa!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> did someone say they loved B&TB?



OH Greg, DO I LOVE B&BT. I love everything about B&BT. I could see that movie and the play 100 times and more. I'm still waiting for them to release the movie on DVD. The picture I have of B&BT is actually autographed by the characters who played the voices of Belle and the Beast (Paige O'Hara and Robby Benson), it is awesome.   I have it hanging in my dining room. Most of my Disney stuff is B&BT. I can't collect enough of it.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good morning to everyone
> and  to the newcomers..
> 
> for Teresa!!!!



Thank You Angy, now I don't have to do my  dance.  You did it for me.  

I'm not in a very cheerful mood today.  Just received some bad news Just found out that my friend, Patti, who's going with me in 14 days has skin cancer.  Patti's the one that had breast cancer last year. She will have surgery but not sure if it will be before or after our Disney trip. The doctor told her to still go on vacation. Patti's a Disney lover to, and I'm hoping going to Disney will cheer her up.  Please include her in your prayers.  She's really had a rough time this past year.  I've been trying to keep her spirits up especially since I've been through it.  Not sure if I mention it, but I'm a 11 year breast cancer survivor, I only had the lump removed.  Because I was so young, 38 at the time I had to go through chemo and radiation.  I pray every day that God has allowed me another day on Earth.


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> I'm still waiting for them to release the movie on DVD.


ummm it was released on DVD.  I have it But it was back in 02 I guess after looking at it.


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> ummm it was released on DVD.  I have it But it was back in 02 I guess after looking at it.



I missed it.  How did that happen, must have been preoccupied back in 02.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Thank You Angy, now I don't have to do my  dance.  You did it for me.
> 
> I'm not in a very cheerful mood today.  Just received some bad news Just found out that my friend, Patti, who's going with me in 14 days has skin cancer.  Patti's the one that had breast cancer last year. She will have surgery but not sure if it will be before or after our Disney trip. The doctor told her to still go on vacation. Patti's a Disney lover to, and I'm hoping going to Disney will cheer her up.  Please include her in your prayers.  She's really had a rough time this past year.  I've been trying to keep her spirits up especially since I've been through it.  Not sure if I mention it, but I'm a 11 year breast cancer survivor, I only had the lump removed.  Because I was so young, 38 at the time I had to go through chemo and radiation.  I pray every day that God has allowed me another day on Earth.



Two weeks away!! I'm happy for you Teresa  ... For Patti, I hope in the future she'll see this Disney trip with you as one of the many things that contributed to her wellness!


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Two weeks away!! I'm happy for you Teresa  ... For Patti, I hope in the future she'll see this Disney trip with you as one of the many things that contributed to her wellness!



I believe she will. thanks Tom.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Jenroc said:


> I just found this thread and with a lot of prompting from friends I decided to check it out.  I am a 44 year old, single mom of 2 kids (12 & 8) and I have been a Disney nut since my first visit to DL for my 5th birthday.  My ex hated Disney .... hence one of the reason he has been an ex for over 6 years !!  I live in Ontario Canada and try to get to Disney World at least once a year.  I have visited both DL and WDW over 30 times and I am planning many more.  I would love to meet a fellow Disney nuts who is somewhere between a 7 and a 9 on the scale on the first page and is looking for a fellow Disney friend.



Hi Jenroc.  My soon to be x hates Disney also, hes never even been!  That is also part of the reason he will be my x.  I don't post here very often, I have a 15 year old daughter who doesn't share the computer with me very often.
Sooner or later I am hoping to join in with all the others.  

Morning everyone.  I wish I could chat more with you.  Maybe this weekend I can join you guys in chat.  Have a great day!  Danielle


----------



## Dizmom0923

ttester9612 said:


> Thank You Angy, now I don't have to do my  dance.  You did it for me.
> 
> I'm not in a very cheerful mood today.  Just received some bad news Just found out that my friend, Patti, who's going with me in 14 days has skin cancer.  Patti's the one that had breast cancer last year. She will have surgery but not sure if it will be before or after our Disney trip. The doctor told her to still go on vacation. Patti's a Disney lover to, and I'm hoping going to Disney will cheer her up.  Please include her in your prayers.  She's really had a rough time this past year.  I've been trying to keep her spirits up especially since I've been through it.  Not sure if I mention it, but I'm a 11 year breast cancer survivor, I only had the lump removed.  Because I was so young, 38 at the time I had to go through chemo and radiation.  I pray every day that God has allowed me another day on Earth.



Sorry to hear this.  My mother has had several skin cancer spots removed, she is also a breast cancer survivor.  She didn't have to have chemo, just the radiation.  I will def. keep you and your friend in my prayers.
Danielle


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hugzz Teresa, I will keep you and Patti both in my prayers.  My mother battled cancer for 5 long years and was such an inspiration to me during that time.  It is amazing to see the strength of a woman who is sick, enjoying every day on this Earth.  Patti sounds like a fighter.  I am sure your WDW trip together will be very theraputic!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Thank You Angy, now I don't have to do my  dance.  You did it for me.
> 
> I'm not in a very cheerful mood today.  Just received some bad news Just found out that my friend, Patti, who's going with me in 14 days has skin cancer.  Patti's the one that had breast cancer last year. She will have surgery but not sure if it will be before or after our Disney trip. The doctor told her to still go on vacation. Patti's a Disney lover to, and I'm hoping going to Disney will cheer her up.  Please include her in your prayers.  She's really had a rough time this past year.  I've been trying to keep her spirits up especially since I've been through it.  Not sure if I mention it, but I'm a 11 year breast cancer survivor, I only had the lump removed.  Because I was so young, 38 at the time I had to go through chemo and radiation.  I pray every day that God has allowed me another day on Earth.



   I will keep her in my prayers teresa. I think cancer has touched all of our lives in some way or the other.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> After reading SandraVB79 post about decorating her apartment with Disney memorabilia, I started to think that would be so cool to see if anyone else does the same.
> 
> Who has Disney memorabilia in their home?
> What is the memorabilia:
> Where is it located:
> 
> As for me I have the following items:
> Picture of B&TB seating at the dining room table (Dining Room)
> B&TB Musical Global (Dining Room)
> Mickey Mouse Coffee Canister (Kitchen)
> Mickey and Minnie figurines in my china cabinet (Dining Room)
> I also have some hand drawn pictures of B&BT in Color and Black & White which I haven't hung yet.
> 
> Can you tell I love B&BT.



OMG..I would have to take a video of the whole house!!! literally..its Disney World North...


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> ummm it was released on DVD.  I have it But it was back in 02 I guess after looking at it.



I was asking G the other day when it was released because I bought it for his collection(not thinking...duh...one day he will be gone) so I dont have my own copy. Dont they re release them from the vault every 7 years? If that is the case then it means we can get one within the next year or so


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> OMG..I would have to take a video of the whole house!!! literally..its Disney World North...



You and youre darn video's

Thats all I have to say about that


----------



## buena vista

Jenroc said:


> My ex hated Disney .... hence one of the reason he has been an ex for over 6 years !!





Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi Jenroc.  My soon to be x hates Disney also, hes never even been!  That is also part of the reason he will be my x.



First, welcome to the thread. Great people here, as you would expect in a community that loves Disney.

Second, I used to be a Disney skeptic myself. My ex had been there as a child, and again as a young adult, but I'd never been. In our second year of marriage she suggested a trip there. I was hesitant. My prejuidiced view of Disney World was based on a few cheesy commercials, circa 197x.. and at the time I would've preferred something else. Bottom line is, I just didn't know what I didn't know. Now I do, and I love it. 

I only discovered these boards a few months ago when I was planning my recent trip, and I've been a Disney fan and a DVC member for quite some time now. Again, I didn't know what I didn't know. I guess what I'm trying to say is that there are plenty of people out there who, if they have an open mind, will find something to appreciate and enjoy about the experience if given the opportunity to go. Around here, you're among people who've already discovered this, so if this is something that's important to you and your family, then you've found a great community here where you can share your love for it. Welcome!


----------



## tawasdave

Jenroc said:


> I just found this thread and with a lot of prompting from friends I decided to check it out.  I am a 44 year old, single mom of 2 kids (12 & 8) and I have been a Disney nut since my first visit to DL for my 5th birthday.  My ex hated Disney .... hence one of the reason he has been an ex for over 6 years !!  I live in Ontario Canada and try to get to Disney World at least once a year.  I have visited both DL and WDW over 30 times and I am planning many more.  I would love to meet a fellow Disney nuts who is somewhere between a 7 and a 9 on the scale on the first page and is looking for a fellow Disney friend.




      Glad to have ya here..just jump in..fun group...I am actually about 4 hours from you in Michigan...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> You and youre darn video's
> 
> Thats all I have to say about that


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You and youre darn video's
> 
> Thats all I have to say about that



Now Carrie..I have not told anyone about that video I have of you...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I was asking G the other day when it was released because I bought it for his collection(not thinking...duh...one day he will be gone) so I dont have my own copy. Dont they re release them from the vault every 7 years? If that is the case then it means we can get one within the next year or so



Angy that's good to know. I pray they will release it again in a year.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy that's good to know. I pray they will release it again in a year.


I THINK they reopen the vault every 7 years...someone correct me if I am wrong....(but I too am hoping T cause B&TB is my all time favorite movie...period....I have it on VHS but no longer have a VCR hooked up to any Tv...lol)


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Now Carrie..I have not told anyone about that video I have of you...



And I did not tell anyone about the video I have of you


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hi.  I'm relatively new to the Disboards and completely new to this thread.  I'm sooooo glad I found it.  Since I am super late to the party, let me say that for the first test - I am an 8 or 9.  If I were to get invovled with someone, they would have to be a 7 or higher.

Oh, and to introduce myself.  I'm 37, single my whole life (due in part to my job.  I move every 2 or 3 years) and I LOVE Disney.  I lived in Florida for 3 years and had an annual pass.  I went once a month.  Now that I'm gone, I have to plan trips.  I wll be making my big solo vacation to the World in October.


----------



## acm563

Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi.  I'm relatively new to the Disboards and completely new to this thread.  I'm sooooo glad I found it.  Since I am super late to the party, let me say that for the first test - I am an 8 or 9.  If I were to get invovled with someone, they would have to be a 7 or higher.
> 
> Oh, and to introduce myself.  I'm 37, single my whole life (due in part to my job.  I move every 2 or 3 years) and I LOVE Disney.  I lived in Florida for 3 years and had an annual pass.  I went once a month.  Now that I'm gone, I have to plan trips.  I wll be making my big solo vacation to the World in October.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I THINK they reopen the vault every 7 years...someone correct me if I am wrong....(but I too am hoping T cause B&TB is my all time favorite movie...period....I have it on VHS but no longer have a VCR hooked up to any Tv...lol)



I to have it on VHS but I still have my VCR hooked up. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi.  I'm relatively new to the Disboards and completely new to this thread.  I'm sooooo glad I found it.  Since I am super late to the party, let me say that for the first test - I am an 8 or 9.  If I were to get invovled with someone, they would have to be a 7 or higher.
> 
> Oh, and to introduce myself.  I'm 37, single my whole life (due in part to my job.  I move every 2 or 3 years) and I LOVE Disney.  I lived in Florida for 3 years and had an annual pass.  I went once a month.  Now that I'm gone, I have to plan trips.  I wll be making my big solo vacation to the World in October.



 Stacy  to the wonderful world of the Singles for the Love of Disney.  Glad to have you on board.  Feel free to post on any comments or even post your own questions or share you love of Disney.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

acm563 said:


> I THINK they reopen the vault every 7 years...someone correct me if I am wrong....(but I too am hoping T cause B&TB is my all time favorite movie...period....I have it on VHS but no longer have a VCR hooked up to any Tv...lol)



Did you ever get a chance to see the Broadway show?  Or one of the tours?  Amazing!  I was lucky enough to be the SM on a production of the show a few years ago.  I got to hear Belle sing and watch the flatware dance 8 shows a week!  So, if you love the movie, see a stage version.  I can't wait to see the Little Mermaid on Broadway, although it looks like it will be more than a year until I can get there.


----------



## tawasdave

Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi.  I'm relatively new to the Disboards and completely new to this thread.  I'm sooooo glad I found it.  Since I am super late to the party, let me say that for the first test - I am an 8 or 9.  If I were to get invovled with someone, they would have to be a 7 or higher.
> 
> Oh, and to introduce myself.  I'm 37, single my whole life (due in part to my job.  I move every 2 or 3 years) and I LOVE Disney.  I lived in Florida for 3 years and had an annual pass.  I went once a month.  Now that I'm gone, I have to plan trips.  I wll be making my big solo vacation to the World in October.




Welcome to the thread!!!  Enjoy..its a fun bunch!!!


----------



## acm563

Stacybaeasm said:


> Did you ever get a chance to see the Broadway show?  Or one of the tours?  Amazing!  I was lucky enough to be the SM on a production of the show a few years ago.  I got to hear Belle sing and watch the flatware dance 8 shows a week!  So, if you love the movie, see a stage version.  I can't wait to see the Little Mermaid on Broadway, although it looks like it will be more than a year until I can get there.


Actually the last time I came to NYC I was with Gs then gf and she had to get the train back to Philly at 8 and the show started at 8 so we went to see Mamma Mia instead( I was disappointed but oh well...lol) If I get another chance of seeing it anywhere I am there....


----------



## ttester9612

Stacybaeasm said:


> Did you ever get a chance to see the Broadway show?  Or one of the tours?  Amazing!  I was lucky enough to be the SM on a production of the show a few years ago.  I got to hear Belle sing and watch the flatware dance 8 shows a week!  So, if you love the movie, see a stage version.  I can't wait to see the Little Mermaid on Broadway, although it looks like it will be more than a year until I can get there.



When it was to DC I saw the show, it was awesome.  I even went solo and had a great time.


----------



## Love2Tvl1

Hi again!
I'm a 10 year survivor, Teresa. Congrats on your 11 years! I also had a small problem with skin cancer, but it wasn't melanoma. Hugs  to you and your friend!
I'll be at CSR May 1-4 Then moving to either POP or ASMu, can't decide which . Wanted to take a cruise, but too expensive. I have to be back by May 10th.
Hope all are having a good week!
Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

Love2Tvl1 said:


> Hi again!
> I'm a 10 year survivor, Teresa. Congrats on your 11 years! I also had a small problem with skin cancer, but it wasn't melanoma. Hugs  to you and your friend!
> I'll be at CSR May 1-4 Then moving to either POP or ASMu, can't decide which . Wanted to take a cruise, but too expensive. I have to be back by May 10th.
> Hope all are having a good week!
> Andrea



Hi Andrea,  glad to hear you are doing great as a survivor.  Patti and I will be there Apr 30-May 6.  We're staying at SOG (Shades of Green).  Maybe we can get together.  If interested just PM me and we can exchange Cell #s.


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING TO MY DEAR DISFRIENDS.

I'm down 13 days before my HOT date with MICKEY

             

And 26 days before my DisMeet with my new DisFriends. Here goes the   dance.  As we get closer there will be more 's


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING TO MY DEAR DISFRIENDS.
> 
> I'm down 13 days before my HOT date with MICKEY
> 
> 
> 
> And 26 days before my DisMeet with my new DisFriends. Here goes the   dance.  As we get closer there will be more 's



I know you are excited Teresa...Yay on 13  Great number btw....lol
It will be a gorgeous day here again...I think Spring has decided to be here for good. Marie called me before school this morning wanting to know is it time for BG again...lol
Busy day workwise and then going out with friends tonight since I didnt get to go to MB due to all these issues...
 to all


----------



## ahoff

Good morning everyone!  Some of these threads have been pretty busy lately, haven't they?  Hard to keep up when you can't get on much.  Looking for a few of Darcy's updates!



buena vista said:


> LOL.. yeah Augie, I would take you for a Marley fan too.



Yes, lot of Marley fans in the deadhead ranks!  Tom, ever hear of a band called Railroad Earth?  They are one of my favorites right now, sort of a bluegrass jam band.  They were just in Boston a few months ago at a place called the Paradise.  If they play there again I will try to make it up there.


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Good morning everyone!  Some of these threads have been pretty busy lately, haven't they?  Hard to keep up when you can't get on much.  Looking for a few of Darcy's updates!
> 
> Yes, lot of Marley fans in the deadhead ranks!  Tom, ever hear of a band called Railroad Earth?  They are one of my favorites right now, sort of a bluegrass jam band.  They were just in Boston a few months ago at a place called the Paradise.  If they play there again I will try to make it up there.



Hi Augie.. never heard of them, but if you ever plan on coming up to Boston let me know. Same goes for everyone else. I like being a host in my beautiful city.

With the weather turning nice around here, I really like that kind of music.. Reggae, Buffett, Greatful Dead, CS&N, etc.. might have as much to do with when I've been to concerts than the music itself, but somehow it puts me in that laid back summer mood.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Hi Augie.. never heard of them, but if you ever plan on coming up to Boston let me know. Same goes for everyone else. I like being a host in my beautiful city.
> 
> With the weather turning nice around here, I really like that kind of music.. Reggae, Buffett, Greatful Dead, CS&N, etc.. might have as much to do with when I've been to concerts than the music itself, but somehow it puts me in that laid back summer mood.



I get the same feeling from that music. . .I am a rocker from way back and listening to the layed back sounds of these bands makes me think summer. . .

There are a few bands I could add to this list. . .

By the way Augie, I didn't do an update on yesterday's thread. . .Tom (BV) did.  He summed up the inuendo quite nicely. . .


----------



## Stacybaeasm

This place just gives me a happy feeling!  Wish me luck. I'm off to take my teen performing group to the premier performance of their spring show "The magic of Musicals!"  I'll catch up on the boards tonight!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone, I pray you day will be glorious

I'm getting ready to head out for a Stress Test.  So much fun for a Friday

I'm down to 12 days before my HOT date with Mickey

            

And 25 days before I meet some of my new DisFriends.
     I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone, I pray you day will be glorious
> 
> I'm getting ready to head out for a Stress Test.  So much fun for a Friday
> 
> I'm down to 12 days before my HOT date with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> And 25 days before I meet some of my new DisFriends.
> I'm so looking forward to it.



 Good morning Teresa! Good luck today!!... 12 days.. woohoo!!  x 12


----------



## Jenroc

I just wanted to thanks everyone for the warm welcome !!!
TAWASDAVE -- where abouts are you in MI ??
BV -- nice chatting last night !!

Hope everyone has a magical day !!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Jenroc said:


> I just wanted to thanks everyone for the warm welcome !!!
> TAWASDAVE -- where abouts are you in MI ??
> BV -- nice chatting last night !!
> 
> Hope everyone has a magical day !!!!!!



I am in a little town called East Tawas..its about half way between Bay City and Alpena...


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all!!! And especially to   Ang...Goodmorning sweetie..    ...

I had my own version of s stress test yesterday...I raked my whole yard!!! Can hardly move my arms today...But nice to have that job done and the yard will green up soon...I hope..suppose to be about 70 here...but no rain now until Sunday and the fire danger is very high...so keeping my fingers crossed...

Have a great weekend ya all!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning all!!! And especially to   Ang...Goodmorning sweetie..    ...
> 
> I had my own version of s stress test yesterday...I raked my whole yard!!! Can hardly move my arms today...But nice to have that job done and the yard will green up soon...I hope..suppose to be about 70 here...but no rain now until Sunday and the fire danger is very high...so keeping my fingers crossed...
> 
> Have a great weekend ya all!!!



Good morning babe  Glad to see you are getting in practice for May  

and Good morning to everyone else! Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## ttester9612

Speaking of B&TB here's a pic I took in 2006.  I love the BEAST. He looks so playful in this pic.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Speaking of B&TB here's a pic I took in 2006.  I love the BEAST. He looks so playful in this pic.


Thanks for sharing T....that is a good picture


----------



## ttester9612

Hello everyone

I'm down to 11 days before my date with MICKEY. Can't wait
           

and 24 days before the dismeet with my new disfriends.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Helloooooooooo, anyone out there?


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Helloooooooooo, anyone out there?



nope... nobody home


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Helloooooooooo, anyone out there?




I am here for a bit, about to dive into the 1000 pictures I took yesterday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I am here for a bit, about to dive into the 1000 pictures I took yesterday.



Did you go back to DLR yesterday?  I would be really jealous if you said yes. . .Or did you manage to go somewhere else. . .I know its hard but hey. . .


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Did you go back to DLR yesterday?  I would be really jealous if you said yes. . .Or did you manage to go somewhere else. . .I know its hard but hey. . .



Nope I was close to home shooting kids playing baseball.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Nope I was close to home shooting kids playing baseball.



Well, that is almost as fun. . .I think. . .my kid is not a sports guy. . .never was. . .music and acting are his forte.  I totally tried to make him play sports .  It was a total disaster. . .lol

Well, we are talking a Cali meet. . .maybe sometime in the fall after kids go back to school. . .we should work on this. . .


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, that is almost as fun. . .I think. . .my kid is not a sports guy. . .never was. . .music and acting are his forte.  I totally tried to make him play sports .  It was a total disaster. . .lol
> 
> Well, we are talking a Cali meet. . .maybe sometime in the fall after kids go back to school. . .we should work on this. . .



I am ready.  Well I will be next time I go and reup my annual pass.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I am going to need to do that as well. . .mine expires at the end of April. . .I MIGHT make it there the last weekend of April, but not really looking good at this point. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay my dear friends. . .time for sleep. . .blissful sleep. . .

Gotta work tonight. . .hugs. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Hello Everyone.

I'm down to 10 days before my HOT date with Mickey

          

and 23 days before I meet my new DisFriends.      

After church I went shopping.  Stopped by the local Disney Store to pick up my AP. Unfortunately they were out of them.  Will have to try another store, or the local AAA or wait until I'm at WDW.


----------



## mickeymommy3

ttester9612 said:


> After reading SandraVB79 post about decorating her apartment with Disney memorabilia, I started to think that would be so cool to see if anyone else does the same.
> 
> Who has Disney memorabilia in their home?
> What is the memorabilia:
> Where is it located:
> 
> As for me I have the following items:
> Picture of B&TB seating at the dining room table (Dining Room)
> B&TB Musical Global (Dining Room)
> Mickey Mouse Coffee Canister (Kitchen)
> Mickey and Minnie figurines in my china cabinet (Dining Room)
> I also have some hand drawn pictures of B&BT in Color and Black & White which I haven't hung yet.
> 
> Can you tell I love B&BT.



I wouldn't even know where to begin.  If they make it in Mickey, I have it-
Shower curtain, towels, drawer pulls,trash can, shower rod,,,, that's only bathroom.

Kitchen- toaster, blender, silverware, china set, glasses, straws etc.

I have a collection of snowglobes, Walt Disney Classic statues, Salt and pepper shakers, several antique collectibles,  My Christmas tree is full of only mickey ornaments, and ribbon.
I started this collection was I was 6 and over 28 years it has grown  and grown and grown.  The sad thing is I have so many stuffed Mickey's that I have had to resort to storing some in plastic tubs, because i have more mickey's than rooms.  My family says its gone from a collection to an obsession.


----------



## wicker

Hi !


----------



## ttester9612

TO ALL NEWBIES  

To the Wonderful World of the Singles for the Love of Disney Thread.  Feel free to jump right in and comment on any posts or post your only questions or share your experiences about Disney.  We are one BIG happy family here.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm So Excited I just can't Hide IT, DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my MIND 

I'm down to 9 days before my HOT date with MICKEY.

         

And 22 days before I the DisMeet with my new DisFriends.


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning all !!!  I hope everyone has a very magical week and to all those counting down to fast approaching WDW trips ....  before you know it,     you will be there !!!!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'm So Excited I just can't Hide IT, DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my MIND
> 
> I'm down to 9 days before my HOT date with MICKEY.
> 
> 
> 
> And 22 days before I the DisMeet with my new DisFriends.


 Teresa  only 9 ...I know you are jumping for joy!!!!


----------



## eeaton71

Hello Everyone  

This is my first post on this page.  I just got back from Disney about a week ago and I am already ready to go back!  It was my first trip with my daughter solo.  We had a wonderful time and despite the crowds, we were able to get on almost everything.  I have been going to Disney since I was 5 and have been going back as much as I can ever since.  Well I just wanted to say Hi and see what happens. 

FYI  I am looking for someone who is a 7 or higher.


----------



## tawasdave

eeaton71 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This is my first post on this page.  I just got back from Disney about a week ago and I am already ready to go back!  It was my first trip with my daughter solo.  We had a wonderful time and despite the crowds, we were able to get on almost everything.  I have been going to Disney since I was 5 and have been going back as much as I can ever since.  Well I just wanted to say Hi and see what happens.
> 
> FYI  I am looking for someone who is a 7 or higher.




    Welcome to the thread...jump in...most do not bite...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

eeaton71 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This is my first post on this page.  I just got back from Disney about a week ago and I am already ready to go back!  It was my first trip with my daughter solo.  We had a wonderful time and despite the crowds, we were able to get on almost everything.  I have been going to Disney since I was 5 and have been going back as much as I can ever since.  Well I just wanted to say Hi and see what happens.
> 
> FYI  I am looking for someone who is a 7 or higher.



Hiya! I understand completely the wonderfullness (yes I know that is not a word) of going just with your child.  I have taken a few trips alone with my Dd and some nieces etc... and those are my favorite.  I am going on my first solo trip in less than a month! Yay!!

Jump on in, some of us nibble, but most here are absolutely harmless.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

ttester9612 said:


> OH Greg, DO I LOVE B&BT. I love everything about B&BT. I could see that movie and the play 100 times and more. I'm still waiting for them to release the movie on DVD. The picture I have of B&BT is actually autographed by the characters who played the voices of Belle and the Beast (Paige O'Hara and Robby Benson), it is awesome.   I have it hanging in my dining room. Most of my Disney stuff is B&BT. I can't collect enough of it.



I agree.  I have 2 bookshelves filled with Belle and the Beast.  AND those are the only pins on my lanyard - ok except for the New Year's Eve 2007 pin.  I love love love that movie and the play.  *sigh*  I made all my interns have a moment of silence the day it closed on Broadway.  They think I'm weird but they humor me.  Oh, and I also have a Belle figurine on my computer at work.


----------



## acm563

eeaton71 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This is my first post on this page.  I just got back from Disney about a week ago and I am already ready to go back!  It was my first trip with my daughter solo.  We had a wonderful time and despite the crowds, we were able to get on almost everything.  I have been going to Disney since I was 5 and have been going back as much as I can ever since.  Well I just wanted to say Hi and see what happens.
> 
> FYI  I am looking for someone who is a 7 or higher.


  
You might want to post your stats ....
Post often and good luck in finding your Happily Ever After....


----------



## ttester9612

eeaton71 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This is my first post on this page.  I just got back from Disney about a week ago and I am already ready to go back!  It was my first trip with my daughter solo.  We had a wonderful time and despite the crowds, we were able to get on almost everything.  I have been going to Disney since I was 5 and have been going back as much as I can ever since.  Well I just wanted to say Hi and see what happens.
> 
> FYI  I am looking for someone who is a 7 or higher.



   To the Wonderful World of the Singles For the Love Of Disney.  Glad that you join us.  Please feel free to post any comments or ask your own questions or even share your Disney Experiences.  We look to hear them.


----------



## CoasterAddict

eeaton71 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This is my first post on this page.  I just got back from Disney about a week ago and I am already ready to go back!  It was my first trip with my daughter solo.  We had a wonderful time and despite the crowds, we were able to get on almost everything.  I have been going to Disney since I was 5 and have been going back as much as I can ever since.  Well I just wanted to say Hi and see what happens.
> 
> FYI  I am looking for someone who is a 7 or higher.



Welcome. fellow-New England-er. You don't say where you are in MA, and it's pretty good-sized state, but we're having a mini-meet in May to console ourselves while most of the people on this thread (or so it seems) will be at WDW. Info is here... We'd love to have you join us--the more the merrier.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24619068#post24619068


----------



## dronein7g

OHH WOW MY MOM IS UP THERE! HI MOM!
Anyway hi to the rest of you guys! Ummmm not sure what all to say here so I guess I will introduce myself. My name is Genesis I am a 25 yo male from VA. My favorite character is Stitch. My fav ride is the tower of terror and I enjoy neon light lit walks through downtown Disney late at night lol. Well I guess thats about it for me ohhh by the way I read this:
If only there was a test.....

How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!

and I am soooo a 10!!! I mean who would not want to live at Disney World?


----------



## ttester9612

Genesis   To the Wonderful World of the Singles Who are for the Love of Disney.   Glad to have you on board. 

Yea your MOM is the greatest.  Glad to see that you still love Disney.  My son, Jason who's 23 is probably is a #7, but loves going to Downtown Disney late at night or over to CityWalk.


----------



## acm563

dronein7g said:


> OHH WOW MY MOM IS UP THERE! HI MOM!
> Anyway hi to the rest of you guys! Ummmm not sure what all to say here so I guess I will introduce myself. My name is Genesis I am a 25 yo male from VA. My favorite character is Stitch. My fav ride is the tower of terror and I enjoy neon light lit walks through downtown Disney late at night lol. Well I guess thats about it for me ohhh by the way I read this:
> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 
> and I am soooo a 10!!! I mean who would not want to live at Disney World?



OMG!!! NO you are not allowed to post on MY thread dang it!!!!! lol....and yes Genesis is a 10+ actually and  but hey go post on the college board, you are not an adult...lol..and lol...I just saw you have the 2000 trip as "The James Trip" lmaorof....you mean the disaster trip


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Bwahahahaha I love it!!
Hiya Genesis, I am Tracy, and I am so glad to meet you! 
Your mom is awesome! Shhhh don't tell her but when I talk about people who nibble when I welcome new people, it is her I am referring to! LOL


----------



## acm563

OK people there is something just NOT RIGHT about those who like to stalk me on disboards...  so do NOT encourage them!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially when they are my son!!!!     I spend most of my life being called Genesis' Mom ...please just let me be Angy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> OK people there is something just NOT RIGHT about those who like to stalk me on disboards...  so do NOT encourage them!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially when they are my son!!!!     I spend most of my life being called Genesis' Mom ...please just let me be Angy



Oh Angy, you know I love you...lol I can't wait for May, I'll give you a big old hug!!!! LOL

    heres some dancing boys for ya.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Bwahahahaha I love it!!
> Hiya Genesis, I am Tracy, and I am so glad to meet you!
> Your mom is awesome! Shhhh don't tell her but when I talk about people who nibble when I welcome new people, it is her I am referring to! LOL


Tracy go add him on your myspace...lol....and I will just tell you if you are ever at DW when G and I are there he will have you rolling with his impressions because he will stand to the side and throw his stitch voice or MM, or yoda or heaven forbid gallum off of Lord Of The Rings and you will get one of two reactions...either people looking at him like he needs to get a life or the majority of people asking him to do it again andloving it.....We have noticed it is normally little old ladies that give him the "how disgusting" look and the guys snickering until the women slap them upside the head...


----------



## CMwannabe

Hello Genesis! It is great to see guys my age who are Disney fanatics! I am staying at the Pop Century on my next trip this July, any inside information I should know? It is my first stay at this hotel. Thanks!! P.S. ttester9612- you should get your son to join the boards!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Angy, you know I love you...lol I can't wait for May, I'll give you a big old hug!!!! LOL
> 
> heres some dancing boys for ya.


 I can tell....
You and G would be getting into all kinds of mischief


----------



## dronein7g

hey mom get back to work you are on the clock as i am not hehehehe maybe i don't need to find any single Disney babes here maybe all i need to do is get on your nerves!!!!! HAHAHA you are and will always be GENESIS MOM!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dronein7g said:


> hey mom get back to work you are on the clock as i am not hehehehe maybe i don't need to find any single Disney babes here maybe all i need to do is get on your nerves!!!!! HAHAHA you are and will always be GENESIS MOM!




you said "babes"  haha haha


----------



## acm563

dronein7g said:


> hey mom get back to work you are on the clock as i am not hehehehe maybe i don't need to find any single Disney babes here maybe all i need to do is get on your nerves!!!!! HAHAHA you are and will always be GENESIS MOM!



I love you too brat 
and I AM working tyvm!!!! and as I recall I see you online constantly between the hours of 3-midnight so ahem.....lol and YAY June 19 isnt that far off!!!!! Star Wars weekend here we come...and I like your ticker


----------



## dronein7g

Hey there CM. Nice to see there are girls my age here! I really dont post much here then I found the singles thread lol Thought what the heck I will give it a shot. I am staying at Pop Century again in June for Star Wars weekends. I am really excited. It will be my first trip this year! For information about Pop its a hotel only use it for sleeping and spend as much time in the parks or downtown Disney as you can and savor every moment cuz its awesome!


----------



## dronein7g

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> you said "babes"  haha haha


and?


----------



## acm563

and btw...there is a pic of G in the Pop Century O posted in the photo thread...that is a pic of him in my siggie as well


----------



## dronein7g

you did not just call it a siggie?


----------



## acm563

dronein7g said:


> and?


lol...I think you have met your match in Tracy Mr Smarty Pants....lol...and I think she was pointing out she is one of those "babes"


----------



## dronein7g

okay why am I talking to my mom on a singles thread? weird....


----------



## acm563

dronein7g said:


> okay why am I talking to my mom on a singles thread? weird....



         
Exactly so GOOD BYE


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> lol...I think you have met your match in Tracy Mr Smarty Pants....lol...and I think she was pointing out she is one of those "babes"




No, actually, I was mocking the use of the term "babe".. haven't heard that one in a while...
  

It is kinda weird to sit and watch you two on the singles thread...lol so I will just be here


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> No, actually, I was mocking the use of the term "babe".. haven't heard that one in a while...
> 
> 
> It is kinda weird to sit and watch you two on the singles thread...lol so I will just be here



I have only one hting to say to that...BITE ME!!!!!


----------



## dronein7g

Jaded, 
well then maybe you should try and get my attention more ;-) btw jus saw yours pics and yah babes


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Wow Angy he is a bold one...LOL and no, I will not bite you... So stand up and stop sticking your butt out at me!!


----------



## dronein7g

Well Jaded one must be bold in order to get anywhere in life. Gotta let the babes know they are babes or they may never know you think so ......


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Wow Angy he is a bold one...LOL and no, I will not bite you... So stand up and stop sticking your butt out at me!!


  Genesis is not a wuss by any stretch of anyones imagination... Like his mother he has a tendency to say whatever he happens to be thinking...Now I am quietly going to leave this thread as htis is a little too weird for me....


----------



## dronein7g

I think we scared her away.... Ohhhhh well that just leaves more time for you and me Tracy. So whats up?


----------



## Jenroc

OMG -- you guys are too funny.  I hope I don't see my son on the singles page any time soon ..... he rates about a 9 on the Disney scale but he is only 13 !!!!!  

Have a great time in June !!   Hi Jaded -- nice chatting last night !!


----------



## dronein7g

yeaaahhhh maybe your son will show up here lookin for ladies! LOL 13 hes about that age lol


----------



## Jenroc

The way my luck runs .... he may find someone before his mom !!!  How embarassing would that be !!!!!!!!!!!!  NO MORE TRIPS WITH MOM !!!

I do hope that both my kids and I have as good of a relationship as your mom and you have !!!  Have a fun trip !


----------



## dronein7g

am I all alone now?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

dronein7g said:


> Well Jaded one must be bold in order to get anywhere in life. Gotta let the babes know they are babes or they may never know you think so ......



Well, your mother certainly raised you right! Now I am going to post and run  or your mom will slap me up  lol


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> I have only one hting to say to that...BITE ME!!!!!



Hey now....that's my job!!!


----------



## dronein7g

your startin to sound like my mom lol


----------



## dronein7g

you all sound like my mom dang lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Hey now....that's my job!!!


No you are only allowed to nibble...(This is where G responds with ewww gross.. 





dronein7g said:


> you all sound like my mom dang lol



heheh thats because they all have good taste...lol


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well, your mother certainly raised you right! Now I am going to post and run  or your mom will slap me up  lol



You better watch it Robin..Genesis likes older women


----------



## dronein7g

like up to 30 maybe 31


----------



## dronein7g

lalalalalalalalallala boooorrrreeeedddd!!!!  come back Tracy


----------



## stitch90210

dronein7g said:


> Well Jaded one must be bold in order to get anywhere in life. Gotta let the babes know they are babes or they may never know you think so ......



Well in this case your mother is right. Boldly go where no one has gone before.  The worst thing that can happen is that you will be turned down and best case scenario is you will wow her with your boldness. If you are anything like your mother you will wow them I think.


----------



## Natalie_89

wish every guy loved disney wood be so gooood lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Hey now....that's my job!!!


 Hey sweetie is that the way you got me??? with your boldness.... 
   ahhhhh...I am in love


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sorry for the quick exit, I got the dreaded call from the school nurse, and had to go pick up my daughter.  She is fine, thank God. 

LOL I'm an "older" woman.. where has the time gone? I was 21 yesterday, I swear!!


----------



## Sha

Good to hear your daughter is ok. Has to be scary to get those.

Jen (EMT) thanks for the surprise! I had forgotten you were sending something  

Hope everyone is having a great day today! Its absolutely gorgeous in FL... nice breeze and sunshine! hope this wonderful weather is here the whole time for the trip  Been feeding my addiction to Disney today with podcasts that I got way behind on.


----------



## acm563

Jenroc said:


> The way my luck runs .... he may find someone before his mom !!!  How embarassing would that be !!!!!!!!!!!!  NO MORE TRIPS WITH MOM !!!
> 
> I do hope that both my kids and I have as good of a relationship as your mom and you have !!!  Have a fun trip !


Just now noticed this post....I can honestly never envision a time when Genesis & I will not be going to WDW...(of course I do know all he wants me there for is to pay for the room... ) I have already been informed that when he has children I have to go to DW but I have to be the one to watch the children...HA! I dont think so!!! That is what WIVES are for...  
G makes me act all old and Mommish tho when I am around him...no acting silly or immature, that is his prerogative only...now Marie on the other hand, she thinks the sillier I am the better.... until she is with G, then she gangs up with him against me.....


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Good to hear your daughter is ok. Has to be scary to get those.
> 
> Jen (EMT) thanks for the surprise! I had forgotten you were sending something
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day today! Its absolutely gorgeous in FL... nice breeze and sunshine! hope this wonderful weather is here the whole time for the trip  Been feeding my addiction to Disney today with podcasts that I got way behind on.



Keep the weather good for say another 3 weeks or so please

I would hate to have bad weather during the trip and blame you


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Keep the weather good for say another 3 weeks or so please
> 
> I would hate to have bad weather during the trip and blame you


CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

And I would like to know who licked my cup

I have been sick for 2 days

Not sure if its sick or stress sick as someone has suggested. Sick none the less


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ut oh touchy touchy

I sick no touch 

2 more tests with algebra and then done with the course.. The good news is I am caught up.. the bad news is I still have to pass 2 tests to pass ..


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> And I would like to know who licked my cup
> 
> I have been sick for 2 days
> 
> Not sure if its sick or stress sick as someone has suggested. Sick none the less


Awwww...feel better soon...I promise I didnt pass it on to you with all my


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ut oh touchy touchy
> 
> I sick no touch
> 
> 2 more tests with algebra and then done with the course.. The good news is I am caught up.. the bad news is I still have to pass 2 tests to pass ..


WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!! You CANn do it!!! Genesis would definitly sympathize, he hates MATH.....(didnt take that from his mother) Just keep thinking that good times are coming in May and just get thru these last few weeks!!!! PASSING GRADE here you come ixiedust:


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Awwww...feel better soon...I promise I didnt pass it on to you with all my



 Thanks

Today is better than yesterday. I find if I say I am fine and not sick it will not be true hehe


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I would like to be in Florida... now...



Thanks for the well wishes, Tawney is fine.  She wasn't even sick.  That nurse doesn't know when a child is pulling a complete snow job on her. I get there, and I'm like fever? She said "no". I said high blood pressure?.. No.  Heart Rate? no.. everything is normal... THEN WHY DID YOU CALL ME TO PICK HER UP???

ok.. /rant


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!! You CANn do it!!! Genesis would definitly sympathize, he hates MATH.....(didnt take that from his mother) Just keep thinking that good times are coming in May and just get thru these last few weeks!!!! PASSING GRADE here you come ixiedust:



Woot Woot 

May can not come soon enough 

Did I see Genesis posting here? What up G hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot
> 
> May can not come soon enough
> 
> Did I see Genesis posting here? What up G hehe


Yes that was G posting as dronein7g til he had to leave for work....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yes that was G posting as dronein7g til he had to leave for work....



No posting while working? Slacker


----------



## PirateMel

eeaton71 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> This is my first post on this page.  I just got back from Disney about a week ago and I am already ready to go back!  It was my first trip with my daughter solo.  We had a wonderful time and despite the crowds, we were able to get on almost everything.  I have been going to Disney since I was 5 and have been going back as much as I can ever since.  Well I just wanted to say Hi and see what happens.
> 
> FYI  I am looking for someone who is a 7 or higher.



Hello,
Where about in MA are you?????
Worcester County here 

GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No posting while working? Slacker


lol....  no he just text messages via cell phone all night long....and I have seen him on myspace during work hours


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ut oh touchy touchy
> 
> I sick no touch
> 
> 2 more tests with algebra and then done with the course.. The good news is I am caught up.. the bad news is I still have to pass 2 tests to pass ..



YOU CAN DO IT!  Then you can get a BIG Mickey hug !
Algebra is your friend


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol....  no he just text messages via cell phone all night long....and I have seen him on myspace during work hours



Oh my word I would never go on myspace or text during work


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!  Then you can get a BIG Mickey hug !
> Algebra is your friend



NO no no no algebra is not my friend!!!!!!!! 

I shall always hate algebra

1 more course after this. Sorry people only 8 more weeks of listening to carrie complain about it hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh my word I would never go on myspace or text during work



Yea, just like I would never even THINK about being logged into the disboard or posting from work....I mean....reeeeaaallllyyyy


----------



## dronein7g

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sorry for the quick exit, I got the dreaded call from the school nurse, and had to go pick up my daughter.  She is fine, thank God.
> 
> LOL I'm an "older" woman.. where has the time gone? I was 21 yesterday, I swear!!



you act like your OLD 33 + is OLD lol but then again 30 does not look that far off for me anymore lol I feel kinda old ha!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yea, just like I would never even THINK about being logged into the disboard or posting from work....I mean....reeeeaaallllyyyy



Word


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Ut oh touchy touchy
> 
> I sick no touch
> 
> 2 more tests with algebra and then done with the course.. The good news is I am caught up.. the bad news is I still have to pass 2 tests to pass ..




Hey Carrie...sorry to hear your sick...just think...in May you will be all better and we will be celebrating you passin Algebra!!!  YEE HAA..Carrie's buyin!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> YEE HAA..Carrie's buyin!!!



Well....in that case I wont have to bring any with me....   
gee thanks Carrie, I didn't know you were feeling so generous


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Keep the weather good for say another 3 weeks or so please
> 
> I would hate to have bad weather during the trip and blame you



The weather would be someone elses fault... as it comes from the Northwest. Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon! Will cheer for you to do well on those tests!!  May isnt that far away and we will have fun!


----------



## ttester9612

CMwannabe said:


> Hello Genesis! It is great to see guys my age who are Disney fanatics! I am staying at the Pop Century on my next trip this July, any inside information I should know? It is my first stay at this hotel. Thanks!! P.S. ttester9612- you should get your son to join the boards!



I don't think you will see my son anytime soon on these boards. But then you never know.  We need foir the young ladies here to work on him.  I know he has a FaceBook, does anyone else?



acm563 said:


> Genesis is not a wuss by any stretch of anyones imagination... Like his mother he has a tendency to say whatever he happens to be thinking...Now I am quietly going to leave this thread as htis is a little too weird for me....



That is weird.  Maybe I don't what Jason to join the thread... 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sorry for the quick exit, I got the dreaded call from the school nurse, and had to go pick up my daughter.  She is fine, thank God.
> 
> LOL I'm an "older" woman.. where has the time gone? I was 21 yesterday, I swear!!



Oh Jade your just a baby still...51 is OLD....



Carrieannew said:


> And I would like to know who licked my cup
> 
> I have been sick for 2 days
> 
> Not sure if its sick or stress sick as someone has suggested. Sick none the less



Carrie I pray you will feel better soon and I wasn't licking your cup...Just keep remembering 20+ days before we're in Disney.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Oh Jade your just a baby still...51 is OLD....



Teresa... you cant be around me if you are old... just NOT allowed. I guess you just need to get sprinkled more often with pixie dust... hope you get a lot more before I catch up with you on that Thursday.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Teresa... you cant be around me if you are old... just NOT allowed. I guess you just need to get sprinkled more often with pixie dust... hope you get a lot more before I catch up with you on that Thursday.



Oh don't worry, but the time I get to Disney I'll be 13 again. Or should I say at least 21 so I can drink and party..........


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Oh don't worry, but the time I get to Disney I'll be 13 again. Or should I say at least 21 so I can drink and party..........



Okay... that is good to hear!!!!! being old is worse than cooties... and is contageous I hear too.


----------



## acm563

Good morning to everyone 

and a special Good Morning to Randy   

It will be another warm but rainy day here....but I am so not complaining as I am just happy it is warm.

Carrie, I hope you are feeling much better.

Teresa         !!!! I know you are getting excited.
and for all of those going in May we dont have that much longer    and I for one am really getting excited. 

Have a beautiful day!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.

I see that Angy is joining my in the  dance.  Yep I have 8 days before my HOT date with Mickey.

        

and 21 days before the DisMeet with my new DisFriends.   

I pray everyone has a GLORIOUS Day....


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all...

But special goodmorning to my sweetie... ...Great chat with you last night hun...

Sunny here and warm again today...near 70..perfect...course a little cooler near the lake...

TT here let me do a little dancin with ya...shake shake shake..    

Carrie keep the faith with the Algebra..we all know you can do it    

To the May group..looking forward to meeting you all..we are going to have a blast!!!    

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Hey Carrie...sorry to hear your sick...just think...in May you will be all better and we will be celebrating you passin Algebra!!!  YEE HAA..Carrie's buyin!!!





acm563 said:


> Well....in that case I wont have to bring any with me....
> gee thanks Carrie, I didn't know you were feeling so generous



Woah Woah WOAH

No no no carrie is not buying hehe . 

I am not that generous you lushes! I shall buy a round of water hehehehe

Not feeling much better today. 

TT I have facebook


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .bright shining faces and only 21 more days till I land in Florida. . .

WOO HOO. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning all 

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

R.S.Winters said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dx



 

We haven't seen you around for awhile.  Where have you been hiding?


----------



## R.S.Winters

I have been mega busy. In 2 weeks I move to Montreal QC. I have also had family visit from the UK and work to do.. So kinda been tied up!
But rest assured I am back  ("oh no!" I hear you all cry! lol)

Dx


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning all...
> 
> But special goodmorning to my sweetie... ...Great chat with you last night hun...



Have I told you lately how awesome I think you are????


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> I have been mega busy. In 2 weeks I move to Montreal QC. I have also had family visit from the UK and work to do.. So kinda been tied up!
> But rest assured I am back  ("oh no!" I hear you all cry! lol)
> 
> Dx



Hiya Dan


----------



## R.S.Winters

acm563 said:


> Hiya Dan



Hi back!  

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning my dear DisFriends.

I'm down to 7 days before my HOT date with MICKEY.

      

I can hardly wait.....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning my dear DisFriends.
> 
> I'm down to 7 days before my HOT date with MICKEY.
> 
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait.....



I am excited with you Teresa


----------



## Carrieannew

So I have good news... and what I call bad news

The good news is I took my final last night for Algebra.. I needed an 80 to pass the class.. I got an 83.. Ok yeah yippie

But prior to taking the test I had an 90.8 for an average which is an A. Well the final dropped my average down to 89.9.... Yes I know its still passing. Yes I know its still passing a class a week ago I was going to fail out off... But its .10 away from an A. 

I am looking into taking the test again since I get 2 trys. I just cant settle for an 89.9. I know its great.. I passed... I thank you all for listening to me complain.. 

BUt that darn .10 is the story of my life.. always out of my reach. Ok vent over. 

Hope everyone is having a great day. Cant believe we are going to be at the 3 week mark tomorrow. 

I havent even thought about packing yet hehe


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> So I have good news... and what I call bad news
> 
> The good news is I took my final last night for Algebra.. I needed an 80 to pass the class.. I got an 83.. Ok yeah yippie
> 
> But prior to taking the test I had an 90.8 for an average which is an A. Well the final dropped my average down to 89.9.... Yes I know its still passing. Yes I know its still passing a class a week ago I was going to fail out off... But its .10 away from an A.
> 
> I am looking into taking the test again since I get 2 trys. I just cant settle for an 89.9. I know its great.. I passed... I thank you all for listening to me complain..
> 
> BUt that darn .10 is the story of my life.. always out of my reach. Ok vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. Cant believe we are going to be at the 3 week mark tomorrow.
> 
> I havent even thought about packing yet hehe



Congratulations on passing Carrie. . .I knew you could do it. . .but I also know how you feel about the gpa. . .it would haunt me. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Congratulations on passing Carrie. . .I knew you could do it. . .but I also know how you feel about the gpa. . .it would haunt me. . .lol



Its driving me nuts. And everyone keeps telling me that I should be happy with passing...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> So I have good news... and what I call bad news
> 
> The good news is I took my final last night for Algebra.. I needed an 80 to pass the class.. I got an 83.. Ok yeah yippie
> 
> But prior to taking the test I had an 90.8 for an average which is an A. Well the final dropped my average down to 89.9.... Yes I know its still passing. Yes I know its still passing a class a week ago I was going to fail out off... But its .10 away from an A.
> 
> I am looking into taking the test again since I get 2 trys. I just cant settle for an 89.9. I know its great.. I passed... I thank you all for listening to me complain..
> 
> BUt that darn .10 is the story of my life.. always out of my reach. Ok vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. Cant believe we are going to be at the 3 week mark tomorrow.
> 
> I havent even thought about packing yet hehe



CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!  Thats wonderful news!!  Knew you could do it..              

Proud of ya..now we can party like its 1999 in May...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!  Thats wonderful news!!  Knew you could do it..
> 
> Proud of ya..now we can party like its 1999 in May...



Thank you randy!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> So I have good news... and what I call bad news
> 
> The good news is I took my final last night for Algebra.. I needed an 80 to pass the class.. I got an 83.. Ok yeah yippie
> 
> But prior to taking the test I had an 90.8 for an average which is an A. Well the final dropped my average down to 89.9.... Yes I know its still passing. Yes I know its still passing a class a week ago I was going to fail out off... But its .10 away from an A.
> 
> I am looking into taking the test again since I get 2 trys. I just cant settle for an 89.9. I know its great.. I passed... I thank you all for listening to me complain..
> 
> BUt that darn .10 is the story of my life.. always out of my reach. Ok vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. Cant believe we are going to be at the 3 week mark tomorrow.
> 
> I havent even thought about packing yet hehe



WOW!!! I think that is fantastic Carrie!!!! I am so proud of you!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> WOW!!! I think that is fantastic Carrie!!!! I am so proud of you!!!!



Thank you Angy


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Thank you Angy


I will have to buy you a congratulatory drink or two in May


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I will have to buy you a congratulatory drink or two in May



Woot Woot 

Wish it was my last math class. 

Sadly I start a statistics class sunday.. I still dont understand the difference.. and I am scared of that one based on the one person I asked and the way he laughed hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot
> 
> Wish it was my last math class.
> 
> Sadly I start a statistics class sunday.. I still dont understand the difference.. and I am scared of that one based on the one person I asked and the way he laughed hehe


lol...well you can do it!!!!!!!! It all depends on how you process information, you may find your statistics class easier....  Hang in there...
I can hardly believe we are down to 3 weeks.....Once we get thru this weekend only 2 more Fridays to get thru....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...well you can do it!!!!!!!! It all depends on how you process information, you may find your statistics class easier....  Hang in there...
> I can hardly believe we are down to 3 weeks.....Once we get thru this weekend only 2 more Fridays to get thru....



I know I cant believe how close we are. I need a vacation. I know so many of those going do.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good Morning all!

Dropping in to say

*HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY* TO THE MOTHERLAND!!!






23rd April is the Patron Saint of England's day, St George.

   

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot
> 
> Wish it was my last math class.
> 
> Sadly I start a statistics class sunday.. I still dont understand the difference.. and I am scared of that one based on the one person I asked and the way he laughed hehe



Hon, statistics was WAY easier for me than algebra. . .hopefully that will be your case. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Hon, statistics was WAY easier for me than algebra. . .hopefully that will be your case. . .



And this is why you are my DFF  thank you. Thats what I needed to hear. 

Loved the pictures on the other thread! 

I want to go to Vegas someday. My brother and wife are rollar coaster nuts and drove out from CA last year on there honeymoon .. they went on a rollar coaster tour type thing. Actually it was 1 year ago yesterday. They loved it out there.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> So I have good news... and what I call bad news
> 
> The good news is I took my final last night for Algebra.. I needed an 80 to pass the class.. I got an 83.. Ok yeah yippie
> 
> But prior to taking the test I had an 90.8 for an average which is an A. Well the final dropped my average down to 89.9.... Yes I know its still passing. Yes I know its still passing a class a week ago I was going to fail out off... But its .10 away from an A.
> 
> I am looking into taking the test again since I get 2 trys. I just cant settle for an 89.9. I know its great.. I passed... I thank you all for listening to me complain..
> 
> BUt that darn .10 is the story of my life.. always out of my reach. Ok vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. Cant believe we are going to be at the 3 week mark tomorrow.
> 
> I havent even thought about packing yet hehe



Congratulations Carrie - we knew you could do it


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> And this is why you are my DFF  thank you. Thats what I needed to hear.
> 
> Loved the pictures on the other thread!
> 
> I want to go to Vegas someday. My brother and wife are rollar coaster nuts and drove out from CA last year on there honeymoon .. they went on a rollar coaster tour type thing. Actually it was 1 year ago yesterday. They loved it out there.



Well, see it would be a cheap trip for you cause you could crash at my place. . .as long as you are not allergic to cats. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, see it would be a cheap trip for you cause you could crash at my place. . .as long as you are not allergic to cats. . .




Ok..we are all crashin at ND's house...free place to stay..free tour guide...Yee haa.....


----------



## acm563

Hmmmm..this could work ya know Disney friends from all over and they can show us the fun sights.... Darcy can show us Vegas, I can show you BG/Williamsburg....bring sleeping bags and we can get tents and have a huge party here...


----------



## R.S.Winters

I like this everyone going to visit everyone's houses business! Lol! You will all have to come up to Montreal and visit me 
See the world on a shoe string! Cheap flights and free accom, and we're off! Lol.

Lol.

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hmmmm..this could work ya know Disney friends from all over and they can show us the fun sights.... Darcy can show us Vegas, I can show you BG/Williamsburg....bring sleeping bags and we can get tents and have a huge party here...



I think its a great idea angy. . .I love to travel and when there are people to show you around it makes it that much better. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

And when I move back to the UK you can all come over there too... Lol!!

Incidentally, and this is a serious question, if anyone knows someone, or if ur in Boston or DC areas and willing to accomodate for a long weekend, that would be much appreciated! I REALLY want to get down there, but hotels are so expensive!!!!

Don't ask, don't get, right 

Dx


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> And when I move back to the UK you can all come over there too... Lol!!
> 
> Incidentally, and this is a serious question, if anyone knows someone, or if ur in Boston or DC areas and willing to accomodate for a long weekend, that would be much appreciated! I REALLY want to get down there, but hotels are so expensive!!!!
> 
> Don't ask, don't get, right
> 
> Dx



As Genesis said....be bold...ask....  and actually there is a Red Roof Inn not too far from the white house that I have stayed at many many times and it is actually REALLY nice for a Red Roof and a really nice bar downstairs!!! If I remember right we only paid $52 a night for it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Congrats Carrie!! I understand totally about retaking the final.  You work so hard for something, you want your final grade to show that hard work.  Not miss it by .10.  I took Statistics last semester, and it is all about understanding the logic behind what they are teaching.  Just keep that in mind, it is like taking math and using it for real purposes.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> So I have good news... and what I call bad news
> 
> The good news is I took my final last night for Algebra.. I needed an 80 to pass the class.. I got an 83.. Ok yeah yippie
> 
> But prior to taking the test I had an 90.8 for an average which is an A. Well the final dropped my average down to 89.9.... Yes I know its still passing. Yes I know its still passing a class a week ago I was going to fail out off... But its .10 away from an A.
> 
> I am looking into taking the test again since I get 2 trys. I just cant settle for an 89.9. I know its great.. I passed... I thank you all for listening to me complain..
> 
> BUt that darn .10 is the story of my life.. always out of my reach. Ok vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. Cant believe we are going to be at the 3 week mark tomorrow.
> 
> I havent even thought about packing yet hehe



See, it is all because of the nice moms and dads at the Dis that kept telling you to do your homework.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, see it would be a cheap trip for you cause you could crash at my place. . .as long as you are not allergic to cats. . .



Are you a crazy cat lady????



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Congrats Carrie!! I understand totally about retaking the final.  You work so hard for something, you want your final grade to show that hard work.  Not miss it by .10.  I took Statistics last semester, and it is all about understanding the logic behind what they are teaching.  Just keep that in mind, it is like taking math and using it for real purposes.



This is totally what turned me off to engineering when I was in college, they kept making me take math classes without ever explaining why we needed it, drove me nuts.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Congratulations Carrie - we knew you could do it





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Congrats Carrie!! I understand totally about retaking the final.  You work so hard for something, you want your final grade to show that hard work.  Not miss it by .10.  I took Statistics last semester, and it is all about understanding the logic behind what they are teaching.  Just keep that in mind, it is like taking math and using it for real purposes.





Master Mason said:


> See, it is all because of the nice moms and dads at the Dis that kept telling you to do your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a crazy cat lady????
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally what turned me off to engineering when I was in college, they kept making me take math classes without ever explaining why we needed it, drove me nuts.



Thanks everyone!!!! Gonna post after this but got even better news!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I will have to buy you a congratulatory drink or two in May



Congratulations Carrie.  I knew you could do it.     And I second what Angy said.  I will need to buy you a drink to.



acm563 said:


> Hmmmm..this could work ya know Disney friends from all over and they can show us the fun sights.... Darcy can show us Vegas, I can show you BG/Williamsburg....bring sleeping bags and we can get tents and have a huge party here...



This sound like fun, having pajama parties at other ppls houses.


----------



## Carrieannew

Ok so I checked with my teacher about how the final grade works. And actually the 89.9 listed in the lab is incorrect because it counts in pretests which are not part of you final grade. And also the tests are only a certain percentage of the grade... 

So basically.. if I am doing the math correct (  ) which god I hope so hehe. I triple checked... 

I got an A 

   

Oh yeah.. pulled it off !!!!!!! 

WOOT WOOT

That means no retake of the final. 

Now I can really celebrate!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ok so I checked with my teacher about how the final grade works. And actually the 89.9 listed in the lab is incorrect because it counts in pretests which are not part of you final grade. And also the tests are only a certain percentage of the grade...
> 
> So basically.. if I am doing the math correct (  ) which god I hope so hehe. I triple checked...
> 
> I got an A
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. pulled it off !!!!!!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT
> 
> That means no retake of the final.
> 
> Now I can really celebrate!
> 
> Thank you everyone!


   That is IMPRESSIVE    
We are going to have  a lot to celebrate in May!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> That is IMPRESSIVE
> We are going to have  a lot to celebrate in May!!!!



WOOHOOO


----------



## CMwannabe

I do have a facebook account. I really have enjoyed all these fabulous postings and meeting great people who happen to be Disney fanatics-which makes it even better!!I can't see why he wouldn't want to join us...


----------



## R.S.Winters

FYI there is an official DIS Group on Facebook.

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

CMwannabe said:


> I do have a facebook account. I really have enjoyed all these fabulous postings and meeting great people who happen to be Disney fanatics-which makes it even better!!I can't see why he wouldn't want to join us...



I need to get Jason and you talking.  Maybe you can convince him. I'll PM you his facebook information as soon as I speak with him.


----------



## ahoff

Congratulations, Carrie!  Math can be fun after all, sort of.






acm563 said:


> Hmmmm..this could work ya know Disney friends from all over and they can show us the fun sights.... Darcy can show us Vegas, I can show you BG/Williamsburg....bring sleeping bags and we can get tents and have a huge party here...




Sounds like a good idea, there are folks from all over here.  Boston and DC also. I am fairly close to NYC.  A half mile from the train station, anyway.


----------



## R.S.Winters

ahoff said:


> Sounds like a good idea, there are folks from all over here.  Boston and DC also. I am fairly close to NYC.  A half mile from the train station, anyway.



Ooo NY, when can I come?!!? Haha... (u think I'm joking....  )

Dx


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Ok so I checked with my teacher about how the final grade works. And actually the 89.9 listed in the lab is incorrect because it counts in pretests which are not part of you final grade. And also the tests are only a certain percentage of the grade...
> 
> So basically.. if I am doing the math correct (  ) which god I hope so hehe. I triple checked...
> 
> I got an A
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. pulled it off !!!!!!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT
> 
> That means no retake of the final.
> 
> Now I can really celebrate!
> 
> Thank you everyone!



YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAA

We are going to get you soooooooooooo drunk in May...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> We are going to get you soooooooooooo drunk in May...



Ohhh yeah. 

That is the plan. 

And to make out with as many boys as possible! hehehe


----------



## R.S.Winters

Carrieannew said:


> And to make out with as many boys as possible! hehehe



Sounds like my kinda trip haha  



Dx


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ok so I checked with my teacher about how the final grade works. And actually the 89.9 listed in the lab is incorrect because it counts in pretests which are not part of you final grade. And also the tests are only a certain percentage of the grade...
> 
> So basically.. if I am doing the math correct (  ) which god I hope so hehe. I triple checked...
> 
> I got an A
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. pulled it off !!!!!!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT
> 
> 
> That means no retake of the final.
> 
> Now I can really celebrate!
> 
> Thank you everyone!




Awesome - Way to GO


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Are you a crazy cat lady????



Of course not. . .I only have one cat and she thinks she is a lap dog. . .she even chases her tail and plays catch. . .lol  Its hysterical. . .


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Of course not. . .I only have one cat and she thinks she is a lap dog. . .she even chases her tail and plays catch. . .lol  Its hysterical. . .


Well of course your going to say no, have you ever met a crazy cat lady that admitted she was a crazy cat lady?


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Carrieannew said:


> Ok so I checked with my teacher about how the final grade works. And actually the 89.9 listed in the lab is incorrect because it counts in pretests which are not part of you final grade. And also the tests are only a certain percentage of the grade...
> 
> So basically.. if I am doing the math correct (  ) which god I hope so hehe. I triple checked...
> 
> I got an A
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. pulled it off !!!!!!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT
> 
> That means no retake of the final.
> 
> Now I can really celebrate!
> 
> Thank you everyone!



Woo Hoo!!!!   

Congrats Carrie!  An A is totally deserving of a huge celebration in WDW.


----------



## ttester9612

Way to Go Girl,, see I knew you could do it Carrie.  Now we really have a reason to celebrate..


----------



## Sha

Carrie that is AWESOME!!!!!!!! And that is great about the change for your grade. We will celebrate that too in May. Are there any more classes to go????


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I just finished booking my flight and resort for my Disney trip in October.  I'm so excited.  Now it seems real.  Ok, I have more than 5 months to wait but I'm starting to check things off my list.  Resort?  Check.  Flight?  Check?  Magical Express?  Check.  Now if only those darn MNSSHP tickets would go on sale


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Well of course your going to say no, have you ever met a crazy cat lady that admitted she was a crazy cat lady?



I wanted a dog but I travel too much. . .only cats can be left alone that long. . .lol. . .of course I had to find a cat with the perfect personality to fit in with me. . .ROFLMAO. . .

And you watch it mister. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  I hope you have a wonderful day.

I'm now down to 6 days for my hot date with Mickey.
      

And 19 days before the DisMeet with my new DisFriends.
    

I'm so excited....


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good morning campers, how are you all on this fine spring day?



Dx


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Awesome - Way to GO





Stacybaeasm said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> Congrats Carrie!  An A is totally deserving of a huge celebration in WDW.





ttester9612 said:


> Way to Go Girl,, see I knew you could do it Carrie.  Now we really have a reason to celebrate..





Sha said:


> Carrie that is AWESOME!!!!!!!! And that is great about the change for your grade. We will celebrate that too in May. Are there any more classes to go????



Thanks Everyone again! 

It was nice for the first night in a few weeks to not have algebra hanging over my head or know that I have to give up hours of my weekend for it. 

Now I am even more excited for vacation! 

No ME tags for me yet though.. anyone else still waiting?? 

I guess it could be the changes I made a few weeks ago to our room. Still think I should have seen them by now though.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks Everyone again!
> 
> It was nice for the first night in a few weeks to not have algebra hanging over my head or know that I have to give up hours of my weekend for it.
> 
> Now I am even more excited for vacation!
> 
> No ME tags for me yet though.. anyone else still waiting??
> 
> I guess it could be the changes I made a few weeks ago to our room. Still think I should have seen them by now though.




Got my ME tags a while ago. . .maybe give them a call and see if they went out.  vacation will be here before you know it. . .yay, 20 more days for me . . .

Oops, Teresa's post reminded me its only 19 more days. . .WOW 19 more days. . .okay, I am excited. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Got my ME tags a while ago. . .maybe give them a call and see if they went out.  vacation will be here before you know it. . .yay, 20 more days for me . . .



Yeah. Calling this weekend to add the dining and what not so I will mention it again to them.  I want my tags.. thats when it feels even more real.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah. Calling this weekend to add the dining and what not so I will mention it again to them.  I want my tags.. thats when it feels even more real.



Ok..OK....Tag....your it...

Feel better now?


----------



## Sha

I will admit gettin ME tags are exciting. I received them last year for my friend, because it as on my ressie. And then mailed them to her. 

I am excited.... have things to continue getting somethings done for this trip. Plus I have some invites to make for my graduation and pinning.


----------



## tawasdave

Goodmorning all...and a special good morning to a certain someone in VA...  

Have to get through this day and then maybe the fire danger will go down as they are calling for rain tomorrow...but suppose to be very bad today..sunny..warm...a little winy, low humidity, and the jackpine are crowning..all could lead to a bad wild fire...so keepin fingures crossed

Oh and just in case CoMickey happens to stop by...LETS GO REDWINGS!!!

Youz all have a GREAT day!!! ( how was that hun?)


----------



## R.S.Winters

What is a me tag?!....

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

So many things to do and on top of it the minor eye surgery tomorrow.  Will I be able to get it all done.   I haven't even packed yet.  Oh don't worry I'm not going to wait until Tuesday to do my laundry, I've learned my lesson there.  

Since I won't be able to bend over or pick up any heavy stuff after the surgery,   I will probably do laundry tonight and pack tomorrow.  Unless Jason will help me this weekend. You think he will?  I can hear him now, "Yea right mom, whatever" 

I do have my ME tags for the next trip in May, which of course is in 19 days.  By then I will be completely recovered from surgery.  Randy are you ready for holding hands on ToT?


----------



## ttester9612

R.S.Winters said:


> What is a me tag?!....
> 
> Dx



It's the Magical Express tag for the transportation from/To MCO.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ok..OK....Tag....your it...
> 
> Feel better now?



You got jokes? uh huh... just you wait


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You got jokes? uh huh... just you wait




Oh baby..I can hardly wait...


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> .  Randy are you ready for holding hands on ToT?




Ready..Willing...Able...Your not going to scream are ya?...

         Here is some extra help for the surgery..I am sure it will go fine...then we can


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby..I can hardly wait...



Randy. I can not make out with you today. 

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Goodmorning all...and a special good morning to a certain someone in VA...
> 
> Have to get through this day and then maybe the fire danger will go down as they are calling for rain tomorrow...but suppose to be very bad today..sunny..warm...a little winy, low humidity, and the jackpine are crowning..all could lead to a bad wild fire...so keepin fingures crossed
> 
> Oh and just in case CoMickey happens to stop by...LETS GO REDWINGS!!!
> 
> Youz all have a GREAT day!!! ( how was that hun?)



Good morning sweetie  Busy little poster this morning arent you 

Yes, I think youz all fits you just fine...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy. I can not make out with you today.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.




Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Ang will see...


----------



## acm563

Good morning all 

Teresa..Yay..only 6 more  Good luck with your surgery tomorrow.

Carrie, hope you get your tags soon...One year I never did receive mine but there were no issues with my luggage..so no problem...

Hope everyone has an awesome day!!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Ang will see...



Nope totally blinded to it all...so make out all you want


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Ready..Willing...Able...Your not going to scream are ya?...
> 
> Here is some extra help for the surgery..I am sure it will go fine...then we can



Thanks Randy, I did some along with prayers.


----------



## R.S.Winters

ttester9612 said:


> It's the Magical Express tag for the transportation from/To MCO.



Oh ok, I see.

By the way I just found out the sad news that VMK is closing  

I haven't played it in a long time, but it was / is kinda cool, and I will be sad to see it go.

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Nope totally blinded to it all...so make out all you want




OMG Angy isn't that almost giving him a license to _________   (you fill in the blank)


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Ang will see...





acm563 said:


> Nope totally blinded to it all...so make out all you want



Nope I got Angy's permission to "platonic" make out whenever I want.. 

But I am not in the mood... I have a headache   Maybe tomorrow night


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> OMG Angy isn't that almost giving him a license to _________   (you fill in the blank)



Yea but she knows I will not...she has me hooked but good...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OMG Angy isn't that almost giving him a license to _________   (you fill in the blank)



Well, I look at it this way...If you have to keep your dog(or your man) on a choke chain why have them????  So if Randy wants to do__________  then he will do ______________ with or without my "permission" so to speak


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yea but she knows I will not...she has me hooked but good...



I do like to fish 

Yup Yup


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, I look at it this way...If you have to keep your dog(or your man) on a choke chain why have them????  So if Randy wants to do__________  then he will do ______________ with or without my "permission" so to speak



Word Sista


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I do like to fish
> 
> Yup Yup



  Throw out your bait my dear...If Randy takes it he takes it


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yea but she knows I will not...she has me hooked but good...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Throw out your bait my dear...If Randy takes it he takes it



Oh no. I only fish for single fish hehe

Of course maybe I am using the wrong bait... keep getting the sharks or nasty fish.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Nope totally blinded to it all...so make out all you want





acm563 said:


> Well, I look at it this way...If you have to keep your dog(or your man) on a choke chain why have them????  So if Randy wants to do__________  then he will do ______________ with or without my "permission" so to speak



That's what I love about you two.  I know your relationship will last.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> That's what I love about you two.  I know your relationship will last.



Til death us do part


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Til death us do part



Can I be the flower girl?


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Til death us do part



recalls that from the attic at HM... hmmmmm


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> recalls that from the attic at HM... hmmmmm


            
Good one Sharon


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Can I be the flower girl?


 Sorry, Marie gets that honor  but I promise that when Randy and i get married you will be a part of it


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Sorry, Marie gets that honor  but I promise that when Randy and i get married you will be a part of it



Ok ok.. I will step down only because its Marie.. my only other request is Open Bar

hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ok ok.. I will step down only because its Marie.. my only other request is Open Bar
> 
> hehe


lol...That'll work.....(hmmm...I see this wedding will require getting a mortgage on my house...lol)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...That'll work.....(hmmm...I see this wedding will require getting a mortgage on my house...lol)



Oh no.. Randy is paying for it all. He told me. Whatever you wanted. He gots it


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Ok ok.. I will step down only because its Marie.. my only other request is Open Bar
> 
> hehe



Oh Geez..now I cannot afford to get married..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh Geez..now I cannot afford to get married..



 

Ok.. how about just open bar for Carrie. 

Thats a good deal.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no.. Randy is paying for it all. He told me. Whatever you wanted. He gots it


     you must have been talking to a different Randy then


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> you must have been talking to a different Randy then



My memory is not what it used to be. I could be a little sketchy on the details hehe


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lol...That'll work.....(hmmm...I see this wedding will require getting a mortgage on my house...lol)



Oh no. . .just put a time limit on it Angy. . .usually one hour. . .but in the case of DISers, better make that a half hr. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh no. . .just put a time limit on it Angy. . .usually one hour. . .but in the case of DISers, better make that a half hr. . .lol.


lol..better make it BYOB!!!!! with this bunch...


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh no. . .just put a time limit on it Angy. . .usually one hour. . .but in the case of DISers, better make that a half hr. . .lol.



And dont have slushies either


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> And dont have slushies either



Exactly. . .lol, did you all notice, who looked at my Vegas pics (they are available on my photobucket on myspace) that I took a pic of the Caesars Palace Slushie Bar. . .they have EVERY KIND OF SLUSHIE DRINK imaginable to mankind. . .its kinda crazy. . .but fun. . .and they will serve it in 1/2 yard and yard souvenier glasses. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Exactly. . .lol, did you all notice, who looked at my Vegas pics (they are available on my photobucket on myspace) that I took a pic of the Caesars Palace Slushie Bar. . .they have EVERY KIND OF SLUSHIE DRINK imaginable to mankind. . .its kinda crazy. . .but fun. . .and they will serve it in 1/2 yard and yard souvenier glasses. . .lol



OMG. We could have a  there for sure.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> OMG. We could have a  there for sure.



T, you have no idea. . .there is a slushie for every taste. . .Margarita versions, versions with Vodka in different flavors, rum types (i.e. pina coladas), it was actually fun to walk around the bar and see the different flavors. . .I just kept thinking of Epcot. . .

It really is like a 7-eleven or Circle K for alcoholics. . .lol


----------



## R.S.Winters

nurse.darcy said:


> versions with Vodka in different flavors, rum types (i.e. pina coladas),



OK when do I get to go to this place?!

dx


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> T, you have no idea. . .there is a slushie for every taste. . .Margarita versions, versions with Vodka in different flavors, rum types (i.e. pina coladas), it was actually fun to walk around the bar and see the different flavors. . .I just kept thinking of Epcot. . .
> 
> It really is like a 7-eleven or Circle K for alcoholics. . .lol



Yep that sounds like the place for this group to hang out at when we're in Vegas.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Yep that sounds like the place for this group to hang out at when we're in Vegas.



Okay, I still say we need to do the New Years Eve thing. . .I don't normally go ANYWHERE NEAR the strip on New Years, but I would secure a couple rooms at the Venetian for us. . .(get a great discount).  And they are suites. . .we could all just crash. . .it would be fun. . .


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I still say we need to do the New Years Eve thing. . .I don't normally go ANYWHERE NEAR the strip on New Years, but I would secure a couple rooms at the Venetian for us. . .(get a great discount).  And they are suites. . .we could all just crash. . .it would be fun. . .



That would be awesome, but I'm leaving Jan 2, 2009 for my Carnival Cruise.  I will have to see if I can work in a trip to Vegas for NY Eve.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> That would be awesome, but I'm leaving Jan 2, 2009 for my Carnival Cruise.  I will have to see if I can work in a trip to Vegas for NY Eve.



If its an East Coast cruise, you may have trouble. . .of course, you are welcome to visit me anytime sista. . .I just for once want to do NYE in Vegas. . .on the Strip. . .I usually avoid it like the plague so I may book a room anyway. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> If its an East Coast cruise, you may have trouble. . .of course, you are welcome to visit me anytime sista. . .I just for once want to do NYE in Vegas. . .on the Strip. . .I usually avoid it like the plague so I may book a room anyway. . .lol



Yea, the cruise is out of Ft Lauderdale.  But you never know what might happens between now and then...


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> T, you have no idea. . .there is a slushie for every taste. . .Margarita versions, versions with Vodka in different flavors, rum types (i.e. pina coladas), it was actually fun to walk around the bar and see the different flavors. . .I just kept thinking of Epcot. . .
> 
> It really is like a 7-eleven or Circle K for alcoholics. . .lol


Sounds like a bar they have down on the Riverfront in Savannah...Its a frozen margarita bar and it reminds you of the slushie machines at 7-11, there is a whole bar with all these alcoholic slushie machines.....  awesome


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I still say we need to do the New Years Eve thing. . .I don't normally go ANYWHERE NEAR the strip on New Years, but I would secure a couple rooms at the Venetian for us. . .(get a great discount).  And they are suites. . .we could all just crash. . .it would be fun. . .


Thats actually a pretty good idea Darcy....hmmmmm


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Sounds like a bar they have down on the Riverfront in Savannah...Its a frozen margarita bar and it reminds you of the slushie machines at 7-11, there is a whole bar with all these alcoholic slushie machines.....  awesome



Oh that's even closer.. Need to think about a road trip.  But after all the May trips.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Oh that's even closer.. Need to think about a road trip.  But after all the May trips.



Me thinks T just likes to partay. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Me thinks T just likes to partay. . .lol


lol...I think we all have more "party" in us than we have time...and if you have never been down to the Riverfront in Savannah you dont know what you are missing. St Pattys day at Savannah is awesome...you would love it....IN fact anytime in Savannah is awesome.... Beautiful area, history, architect, and fun times to be found..... and close to Edisto Isle  and Tybee beach....Its just breath taking


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lol...I think we all have more "party" in us than we have time...and if you have never been down to the Riverfront in Savannah you dont know what you are missing. St Pattys day at Savannah is awesome...you would love it....IN fact anytime in Savannah is awesome.... Beautiful area, history, architect, and fun times to be found..... and close to Edisto Isle  and Tybee beach....Its just breath taking



There ya go again talking beach. . .damn girl, I miss my beaches. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> There ya go again talking beach. . .damn girl, I miss my beaches. . .lol



I am STILL keeping eyes open for some beachfront property even if it is just a slab area with well/septic and elec hookup to park an RV. I just missed an opportunity at MB that was a steal.... I am definitly retiring to ocean front property SOMEWHERE south...lol

edited to add....lol...excuse me...I was just informed that is supposed to say "WE" are retiring to ocean front property....lolrof


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Me thinks T just likes to partay. . .lol



  How can you tell   

   




acm563 said:


> lol...I think we all have more "party" in us than we have time...and if you have never been down to the Riverfront in Savannah you dont know what you are missing. St Pattys day at Savannah is awesome...you would love it....IN fact anytime in Savannah is awesome.... Beautiful area, history, architect, and fun times to be found..... and close to Edisto Isle  and Tybee beach....Its just breath taking



I know what you mean Angy, I've been there..Just love the place.


----------



## Sha

I was on my way to go meet someone and then run a couple errands (mail somethings to disfriends) and as I am walking to my car, I think it looks odd... thinking that its probably just me... but thought, unless its a tire... sure enough its a flat tire LOL glad it wasnt me  . Granted I know how to change a tire very well... I called AAA (since that is what I pay them for). And you know that the services from the contract people are NEVER on time LOL. Glad I dont have a time problem today  and my friend is going to swing by here and see me so it all works out I guess


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I was on my way to go meet someone and then run a couple errands (mail somethings to disfriends) and as I am walking to my car, I think it looks odd... thinking that its probably just me... but thought, unless its a tire... sure enough its a flat tire LOL glad it wasnt me  . Granted I know how to change a tire very well... I called AAA (since that is what I pay them for). And you know that the services from the contract people are NEVER on time LOL. Glad I dont have a time problem today  and my friend is going to swing by here and see me so it all works out I guess



Sorry about your tire, but then you can spend more time on the DisBoards.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I know what you mean Angy, I've been there..Just love the place.


Teresa after Florida....Savannah and Emerald Isle/Edisto/Tybee are right up there on my lists of favorite places. I could be 100% satisfied and content to live in the condo at Emerald Isle (go look at the myspace pics there are a few on there) Maybe its just because I always go there with my brother but that is my second favorite vacation spot... That condo was right on the ocean, we just had to walk out the door and down the pier...It was HEAVEN


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> I was on my way to go meet someone and then run a couple errands (mail somethings to disfriends) and as I am walking to my car, I think it looks odd... thinking that its probably just me... but thought, unless its a tire... sure enough its a flat tire LOL glad it wasnt me  . Granted I know how to change a tire very well... I called AAA (since that is what I pay them for). And you know that the services from the contract people are NEVER on time LOL. Glad I dont have a time problem today  and my friend is going to swing by here and see me so it all works out I guess


Glad you caught it before you got on the road....and I agree why change a tire if you can get someone else to do it for you


----------



## Sha

WOW!! thats a first... they are 5-10 minutes away... wonder if that translates to longer??? will take it to the dealer since I have tires for life and see if its a patch or needs to be a new tire  think i hear a big truck


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Oh that's even closer.. Need to think about a road trip.  But after all the May trips.


Plus you and I are going to Charlotte for Avenue Q...lol


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Plus you and I are going to Charlotte for Avenue Q...lol



Oh yea can't forget that.    I'm ready   
We're going to be known the traveling babies.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea can't forget that.    I'm ready
> We're going to be known the traveling babies.



...lol...or Thelma & Louise...lol


----------



## Sha

LOL... I went to run my errands, stop and get the tire plugged so I wouldnt be without spare. I am told I got 4 brand new tires (with my tires for life) and I HAVE to get an alignment now in order to get the free tires... luckily the guys there are good to me and found a coupon and saved me some money  just wasnt quite prepared for that expense! am glad it wasnt worse!!! (Someone is watching out for me!!!!)


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> LOL... I went to run my errands, stop and get the tire plugged so I wouldnt be without spare. I am told I got 4 brand new tires (with my tires for life) and I HAVE to get an alignment now in order to get the free tires... luckily the guys there are good to me and found a coupon and saved me some money  just wasnt quite prepared for that expense! am glad it wasnt worse!!! (Someone is watching out for me!!!!)




Sha...as a GM Dealer..who has worked at the family dealership since I was 8 years old...I can tell you that there is absolutely no reason to get an alignment when you get new tires....so now you see how they can be "free for life"...they will get ya one way or another..


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Everyone.... where are all you sleepy heads this morning...I was the one out til late last night yet all of you are sleeping in...geesh...lol


Good morning sweetie   

Sha hope you were able to get your tire dilemma taken care of and while most people may not have to get front end alignments when they get new tires I normally have to ....our roads are murder on on our cars...Depends on how the tires are wearing of course....

Teresa YAY       and I hope all goes well with your surgery 

I hope everyone has a beautiful day


----------



## ttester9612

Hello everyone, thought I'll pop in before I hid out for eye surgery.  Thanks Angy.

Yep I'm down to 5 days before my HOT date with Mickey
     

And 18 days before some of us meet in Disney. 
     

I'm so excited. that not even surgery can get me down.


----------



## ahoff

Good luck with your surgery today, Teresa. And you will be in Disney in how many days?  Bet you cannot wait!


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.... where are all you sleepy heads this morning...I was the one out til late last night yet all of you are sleeping in...geesh...lol
> 
> 
> Good morning sweetie
> 
> Sha hope you were able to get your tire dilemma taken care of and while most people may not have to get front end alignments when they get new tires I normally have to ....our roads are murder on on our cars...Depends on how the tires are wearing of course....
> 
> Teresa YAY       and I hope all goes well with your surgery
> 
> I hope everyone has a beautiful day




wasnt one of the sleepy heads this morning... was up before my alarm (at least not too long before, so it wasnt that sudden alarm waking up). Matter of fact was out the door already. Car and tires are working well. Had to stop back over at the shop and got my free car wash coupon x2 (because they take care of me  ) Got good people there which is nice.

Teresa.. hope all went well. 

Its absolutely GORGEOUS here! scrapbooking tomorrow to benefit Nicole's family with her bills. I learned that they had no life insurance. Had good medical, but still a lot out of pocket. My sister said Emily (Nicole's mom and my friend) is back to work. I havent gotten to see her though. Anyone have good plans this weekend??? (well, any plans I guess LOL)


----------



## ttester9612

Hello everyone, Yep I'm down to 4 days     

And 17 days before I meet with some of you.   

My surgery went better then expected.  The stye/cyst was smaller then he thought so I do not have any stitches. I do have an eye patch on which I can remove around 10 am today. The next 72 hours I have to keep ice on it every hours for 20 minutes.  I also have eye drops that I need to use once a day until the tub is empty.  He said I will be able to fly and I can get on any of the thrill rides.  I just can't do any bending over or lift anything heavy for the next 72 hours, because they don't want blood rushing to my head.  I have a wedding to attend in Hagerstown, MD today,   My sister will be driving, but not sure if I'm going now, it all depends on my eye.

I picked up my AP yesterday at the Disney store on the way to surgery. I'm not packed yet, did pull out my suitcase before the surgery. I plan to pack on Monday night.  I watched Disney on a Dime last night on the Travel Channel, it really got me excited to go.  It's been over a year since I was last there.  I sure miss the place.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...lol...or Thelma & Louise...lol



I like the sound of that better.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I like the sound of that better.



Me too But no driving any cars off of cliffs....  (and for those who would like to PUSH me off a cliff, no doing that either)


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Plus you and I are going to Charlotte for Avenue Q...lol



Mark your calendar, tickets go on sale June 6.  We need to pick our date, which are:

Tues, July 22 at 8 PM
Wed, July 23 at 8 PM
Thur, July 24 at 8 PM
Fri, July 25 at 8 PM
Sat, July 26 at 2 PM and at 8 PM
Sun, July 27 at 2 PM and at 7:30 PM


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Mark your calendar, tickets go on sale June 6.  We need to pick our date, which are:
> 
> Tues, July 22 at 8 PM
> Wed, July 23 at 8 PM
> Thur, July 24 at 8 PM
> Fri, July 25 at 8 PM
> Sat, July 26 at 2 PM and at 8 PM
> Sun, July 27 at 2 PM and at 7:30 PM


Pick a date and then let me know in May


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Pick a date and then let me know in May



Will do..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Will do..



Mmmm...actually choose a date BEFORE the 25th as you never know what mischief I might plan for the weekend ...(shhh,  someones bday is the 28th)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning peeps... just got back yesterday... it was an awesome trip since I was able to spend it with a very good diser bestfriend... she is getting married in Sept. and this trip was my birthday weekend slash pre pre bachelorette trip... yes!! her Prince finally woke up  

now that April trip is over.. I am ready to sit still!!

Hope all is having a wonderful weekend.. a little bit gloomy here in Delaware County, Pa.  

Ok time to go back and read the threads I missed...

Any upcoming trips to Homeland ???


----------



## ttester9612

I'M SO EXCITED, I JUST CAN'T HIDE, DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND.

Yep I'm down to 3 days before my HOT date with Mickey...   

And 16 days before I meet some of my new DisFriends.                 

Who's ready for


----------



## ttester9612

WB Ants....was wondering where you were.  Glad to here you enjoyed yourselves..

In 3 days I'll be in the Homeland...Can't wait.


----------



## ChevyNat

I'll be at Disney next Saturday... I told my boss that I will not be very productive this week, since I also will have Disney and Mickey on my mind ha! ha! 
She totally understands, she is such a great boss! But I have to bring her back a souvenir ha! ha!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> WB Ants....was wondering where you were.  Glad to here you enjoyed yourselves..
> 
> In 3 days I'll be in the Homeland...Can't wait.



 how long are you going to be there ????  I will be back on Mohters Day weekend for the AP preview of Toy Story.. anybody going ??? 



ChevyNat said:


> I'll be at Disney next Saturday... I told my boss that I will not be very productive this week, since I also will have Disney and Mickey on my mind ha! ha!
> She totally understands, she is such a great boss! But I have to bring her back a souvenir ha! ha!



  boss' like that is a keeper!!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> how long are you going to be there ????  I will be back on Mohters Day weekend for the AP preview of Toy Story.. anybody going ???



Im going  been debating about staying overnight... think I am calling in a bit to see about a room.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Im going  been debating about staying overnight... think I am calling in a bit to see about a room.




awesome!!!  I will be at HS 1st thing Saturday Am for the Preview... hmm it is at HS right ???


----------



## acm563

Yay Teresa..only    Lucky you  

Hope everyone is having an awesome day! Warm but rainy earlier and now overcast!!!!

It wont be long until we can start our own  countdown!!!!!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

I don't know the banana dancing protocol.  Like, when at what point you start the banana's dancing.  BUT.  I have 15 days until I'm getting me some Donald luvin' and I just had to share. 


(I'll spare you the dancing banana x 15....just know that it's taking everything I have not to run naked through the streets screaming that I'm going to Disney in 15 days.) Excited much?  

Ok, the image in my head of the above scenario...isn't pretty.  


I'd at least wear flip flops and Mickey ears.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Goofy4Disney! said:


> I don't know the banana dancing protocol.  Like, when at what point you start the banana's dancing.  BUT.  I have 15 days until I'm getting me some Donald luvin' and I just had to share.
> 
> 
> (I'll spare you the dancing banana x 15....just know that it's taking everything I have not to run naked through the streets screaming that I'm going to Disney in 15 days.) Excited much?
> 
> Ok, the image in my head of the above scenario...isn't pretty.
> 
> 
> I'd at least wear flip flops and Mickey ears.



I usually do the banana dance ones I reach the single digits... but I'll do the banana dance with yah!!

awesome!!! I have 14 days to go!!! hope to see you there !!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome!!!  I will be at HS 1st thing Saturday Am for the Preview... hmm it is at HS right ???



Yes it is... I think you go to the left side of the Sorcerer's Hat, down by the ABC Commisary (sp).


----------



## acm563

Goofy4Disney! said:


> I don't know the banana dancing protocol.  Like, when at what point you start the banana's dancing.  BUT.  I have 15 days until I'm getting me some Donald luvin' and I just had to share.
> 
> 
> (I'll spare you the dancing banana x 15....just know that it's taking everything I have not to run naked through the streets screaming that I'm going to Disney in 15 days.) Excited much?
> 
> Ok, the image in my head of the above scenario...isn't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd at least wear flip flops and Mickey ears.



Yay! on 15  and hey I say we should start the banana dance anytime we have enough emoticons available to do so


----------



## acm563

Lucky Teresa...   Have an awesome time with your friend and then you will be meeting up with new friends shortly   

Thank God Randy is keeping me occupied or I would be going crazy from excitement  

I hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## tawasdave

A quick good morning here to every one..and a special    to my     

CCCCCCOLD here...37 degrees right now...will be busy today..so behave youz all...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> A quick good morning here to every one..and a special    to my
> 
> CCCCCCOLD here...37 degrees right now...will be busy today..so behave youz all...



Morning babe     Brrsssy on the 37, it is 60 and I have the windows open...and lol...on youz all  I told you that fits you perfectly


----------



## ttester9612

I'M SO EXCITED I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT.  DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY ON MY MIND.

Yep I'm down to 2 days   before my HOT date with MICKEY.

I'm not even packed yet.  but my  is done. 


I have 15 days before I meet with my new DisFriends and we all do this


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I just sent myself into full blown panic mode because I realized that I do not have all that I need for my WDW trip and I only have 4 days off total before I fly out. . .I got the basics though. . .clothes on my back, hotel, flight, AP. . .lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I just sent myself into full blown panic mode because I realized that I do not have all that I need for my WDW trip and I only have 4 days off total before I fly out. . .I got the basics though. . .clothes on my back, hotel, flight, AP. . .lol



good morning !!!  

  for your trip!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning !!!
> 
> for your trip!!!



Thanks Timmie, but your trip is before mine. . .I am just working a LOT before I leave. . .I only have 4 off days during my wait. . .I get there on the 14th of May.


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Timmie, but your trip is before mine. . .I am just working a LOT before I leave. . .I only have 4 off days during my wait. . .I get there on the 14th of May.



mine is just a quickie trip since I just got back   but it just happens that my Aunt who
s turning 55 has never been to the Promise land at all!!  And she had help my mom raise me .... and Sunday is Mothers day so it was like a 3 bird with one stone thing.. actually 4...  1) a birthday present for her 2) A mother day lunch with her 3) A 1st time for her and 4) An excuse for me to go back


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Sha

Morning!!! had a hard time getting to sleep last night. I think its excitement! Today is my last preceptor day and had a lot go on yesterday that just made day go along swimmingly! I enjoyed it a lot. And I have things to do this morning before I leave to the hospital. Glad its 5-10 minutes away 

Teresa hows the eye today?? and isnt tomorrow the big day??? LOL Enjoy it!

Gregg nice tag! 

And all the other Dis friends... have a magical day!!!


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Everyone...Is it May yet???





and Good Morning Randy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

TT incase I miss ya in the hustle and bustle of the day before excitement have an awesome time at the mouse house. Tell Mickey I will see him soon


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning Lovely Single DIserssss of the Board!!!  

Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Gregg nice tag!



thanks, yep got my first tag yesterday...lol


----------



## ttester9612

Hello Everyone,

Yep I'm down to 1 day  before my HOT date with Mickey.  Carrie I'll tell him you will be seeing him soon.

Saw the surgeon today and he said the eye is looking good.  I'm now suppose to use warm compresses on the eye.  It turns out he's a Disney Nut, it's ashame he's married.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Yep I'm down to 1 day  before my HOT date with Mickey.  Carrie I'll tell him you will be seeing him soon.
> 
> Saw the surgeon today and he said the eye is looking good.  I'm now suppose to use warm compresses on the eye.  It turns out he's a Disney Nut, it's ashame he's married.



Have a great trip - save some slushies for May though


----------



## Sha

LOL.. yes.. need more slushies! Hi Mel!!!! I will sample them the weekend before to make sure they are up to par for us Mel! Teresa will check them this weekend  

Teresa that is great news! glad the eye is healing up well. Have a great trip... what time do you leave tomorrw??

was too excited to sleep last night... finished preceptorship today and was busy busy busy! was great! Instructor stopped by and met with us, and gave the all clear for graduation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning peeps! Hope you all have a wonderful day!!! 

Teresa have a safe trip!

 I have to turn in my badge from school today and I forgot to get my cap and gown for graduation when I was over there last week, so will grab that too. I am going to be meeting with an advisor to find out what other classes I need to get out of the way to go further. I will hold off a little bit, but feel the desire to know now.

wonder when the tickers will come back... think it takes about a week


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Everyone!!!
Teresa...have a funfilled and warm vacation...Tell Mickey hi from me and I will see him real soon.... 

Sharon....Good Luck with all your future endeavors....You have so much to be proud of, nursing is a tough course to take and you deserve the praise!!!! Even tho I am no longer practicing in that field I worked too hard to ever not renew that license Hang in there with NCLEX, at least now it is on computer...way back when, it wasn't 

   to everyone...I cant wait to meet everyone in May!

   Good morning Randy!!! You continue to give new meaning to Prince Charming


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Yep I'm down to 1 day  before my HOT date with Mickey.  Carrie I'll tell him you will be seeing him soon.



and off she go...  

Hope everybody's having a wonderful day!!!    Nuice and sunny here in Delco, Pa but it is still brrrrrrr


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> Teresa...have a funfilled and warm vacation...Tell Mickey hi from me and I will see him real soon....
> 
> Sharon....Good Luck with all your future endeavors....You have so much to be proud of, nursing is a tough course to take and you deserve the praise!!!! Even tho I am no longer practicing in that field I worked too hard to ever not renew that license Hang in there with NCLEX, at least now it is on computer...way back when, it wasn't



Thanks Angy! I have been too bubbly today I think for some of my patients LOL 

played a little phone tag with Teresa today... she is at the World!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Sha

Yippeeeee!!! graduation is tonight!!! Have to get some things done before hand but woooo hooo!!! 

And I got flowers sent to me (awwwww!)


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Greetings!

Just found this thread and had to say HI!

Based on the scale in the first post, I would say I'm borderline 7/8.  I'd go to Universal and stuff if people wanted, but would be just happy there visiting the Mouse!

Frank, 35 (this August), works with computers, collecting.

Also can't wait for my first cruise (and I really wanted my first to be a Disney cruise, and I just bit the bullet!) in December for Mousefest!

Was even able to squeeze in a couple days after to be at the parks!


----------



## Sha

Hi ya Frank! Welcome

dont mind me as I happy dance around


----------



## acm563

Sharon I am doing the dance with you...I know how happy you are!!!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

Sha,

Congrats on Graduating......  Woooohoooooo


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Sha,
> 
> Congrats on Graduating......  Woooohoooooo



Thanks everyone!!!! Gregg can tell you, Im a Happy Disfan! I really want to thank the dispeeps who have cheered me on and supported me from beginning of the year for me. Hard to believe its been that long already and yet it felt like a really really LONG year without an end!


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Sharon I am doing the dance with you...I know how happy you are!!!!!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Yippeeeee!!! graduation is tonight!!! Have to get some things done before hand but woooo hooo!!!
> 
> And I got flowers sent to me (awwwww!)



 congratulations!!!!   



Donald_Quackers said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Just found this thread and had to say HI!
> 
> Based on the scale in the first post, I would say I'm borderline 7/8.  I'd go to Universal and stuff if people wanted, but would be just happy there visiting the Mouse!
> 
> Frank, 35 (this August), works with computers, collecting.
> 
> Also can't wait for my first cruise (and I really wanted my first to be a Disney cruise, and I just bit the bullet!) in December for Mousefest!
> 
> Was even able to squeeze in a couple days after to be at the parks!



hey Frank!!!  How's the the weather???  

Are you doing a Solo trip on Mousefest... theres a few who are planning  at this corner http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979 ... come check it out... there's already a good number of peeps for December 08...


----------



## Sha

Thanks!!!

How is everyone doing today??? Still really happy here (also channelling my other inner dwarf, sneezy this morning!) Have to get things together for an overnight in St. Augustine area for a wedding today. 

   sorry... still cant help the excitement! Love it!!! Granted I need the piece of paper in my hand they say to be "official" but Im a GN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Sha said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing today??? Still really happy here (also channelling my other inner dwarf, sneezy this morning!) Have to get things together for an overnight in St. Augustine area for a wedding today.
> 
> sorry... still cant help the excitement! Love it!!! Granted I need the piece of paper in my hand they say to be "official" but Im a GN!!!!!!!!



Congrats on Graduating!

Sometimes my grumpy inner dwarf comes out going "Let's get to December, already!!"  but most of the time it's Happy.


----------



## Carrieannew

*Happy Birthday Angy!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo

      *


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> *Happy Birthday Angy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Woohoo
> 
> *



 are you still on for your May trip ???


----------



## Carrieannew

ANTSS2001 said:


> are you still on for your May trip ???



Hey

Yup. 12 days today! Cant believe it


----------



## DisneyLandMan

i feel like im higher than an 8 but on this list, 8 seems to fet me nicely  and i could not be with someone lower than myself


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyLandMan said:


> i feel like im higher than an 8 but on this list, 8 seems to fet me nicely  and i could not be with someone lower than myself



 neighbor!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyLandMan said:


> i feel like im higher than an 8 but on this list, 8 seems to fet me nicely  and i could not be with someone lower than myself



You are not near me, but I am definitely an 8 at least. . .more like a 9.  As the months go by I find myself closer to a 10 even. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyLandMan said:


> i feel like im higher than an 8 but on this list, 8 seems to fet me nicely  and i could not be with someone lower than myself




Hiya!!  I am at least an eight too... really if the wording was a little different I would probably be a nine or ten though...lol  I have found that being with anyone who is not a 8 or above is not good for me.  The relationship will just not work! LOL


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Happy Birthday Angy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Woohoo
> 
> *



Thank you sweetie! You rock!!! My day has been fantabulous


----------



## Sha

Belated Happy Birthday Angy!! Was trying to get ready to leave for the wedding yesterday that I forgot! I hope it was a great day!!!

Got up early and watched the sun rise. Was beautiful, though had to wait for the sun to come over the clouds. Took pics but have others I have to work on to get room for all the other pictures that are going to be coming in!!! I can hardly wait!!! Wnen I came back around to the room from being out on beach, it appears that the newly weds have left. I hope they didnt have to go back to the hospital for anything bad (bride's Grandfather went in the hospital on Wed.) They are staying at the AKV for a few days  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ugadog99

Hi y'all...I haven't posted on a Singles thread in a REALLY long time.  I've been lurking, though.  As far as what I am...definitely 10 on the scale.  Now, if I could just find my 10 man (or maybe a 9-8 or even 7)!  

Melanie


----------



## Sha

Hey UGA! It has been a long time!!! Welcome back! Hope things are going well!


Have to say I am glad to be back to my own home after that stay. Learned that the bride and groom ran away last night because there were bugs in the room and crawled over her    .... luckily her parents didnt live far away


----------



## Disneynut71

Happy Sunday!

It is great to see so many 8 and aboves on these boards.  Most I know think I am crazy.  

I am still on the lookout for my Prince Charming. Oh someday


----------



## Sha

I went back to the scale... and its funny how now that school is done I feel I am more of an 8-9. I am getting SOOO excited about the trip!! will be fun!

LMAO my mom just came in and says "is this you??" "did you have your sunglasses on when walking in processional?" Yes I did! Took them off when I went across for graduation, but there I am with 3 of my classmates walking in.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone 

Headed to PA for work so I will only be on here sporadically for the next 3 days. 
Only one more weekend to get thru before we all get to meet  YAY!

Carrie!!!!!! Remember platonic flirting only with my man while I am gone.... 

...and...    Good morning babe I will be missing you  Stay safe....xoxoxoxox


----------



## ANTSS2001

Happy Monday Peeps!!!


----------



## Sha

Happy Nurse's Week to my fellow Nurses!!!! 
(day early.... LOL)

time to get ready and off to work!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Hello Everyone I'm BACK..from my HOT date with Mickey.

Welcome to all the newbies.. This is a great thread.

Congratulations Sha....... sorry we played telephone tag. But we're see each other soon.

Happy Belated Birthday Angy.... 

Yep I finally had a Grand Mariner Slushy.  It was delicious.   

Randy, I did get a chance to stop in the Adventure Club. They were having technical difficulties in the Library, so we never did go in there.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Hello Everyone I'm BACK..from my HOT date with Mickey.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.. This is a great thread.
> 
> Congratulations Sha....... sorry we played telephone tag. But we're see each other soon.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Angy....
> 
> Yep I finally had a Grand Mariner Slushy.  It was delicious.
> 
> Randy, I did get a chance to stop in the Adventure Club. They were having technical difficulties in the Library, so we never did go in there.



Welcome back TT..did you tell Tigger I said howdy?

Boy I sure hope they get the library fixed by the 16th...was that your first time at AC?  What did you think?...

You did not do TOT did ya?


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Hello Everyone I'm BACK..from my HOT date with Mickey.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.. This is a great thread.
> 
> Congratulations Sha....... sorry we played telephone tag. But we're see each other soon.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Angy....
> 
> Yep I finally had a Grand Mariner Slushy.  It was delicious.
> 
> Randy, I did get a chance to stop in the Adventure Club. They were having technical difficulties in the Library, so we never did go in there.



Welcome Back Teresa!!   Glad you had a great time - are you ready to turn around and go back - only 8 more days until I get to meet everyone


----------



## Sha

Hi T!!!


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Welcome back TT..did you tell Tigger I said howdy?
> 
> Boy I sure hope they get the library fixed by the 16th...was that your first time at AC?  What did you think?...
> 
> You did not do TOT did ya?



No that was not my first time at AC.  I to hope they have the library fixed by then. 

No I did not do TOT...I had no one to hold my hand.  

But there was a little boy on Star Tours that stroke my hand and told me not to be afraid and to keep my eyes open.  He was so precious.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Hi T!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

T's home. . .YAY. . .now time to unpack, wash and repack. . .lol


7 more sleeps. . .lol


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> But there was a little boy on Star Tours that stroke my hand and told me not to be afraid and to keep my eyes open.  He was so precious.



Awww! how precious is that?!"


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Hello Everyone I'm BACK..from my HOT date with Mickey.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.. This is a great thread.
> 
> Congratulations Sha....... sorry we played telephone tag. But we're see each other soon.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Angy....
> 
> Yep I finally had a Grand Mariner Slushy.  It was delicious.
> 
> Randy, I did get a chance to stop in the Adventure Club. They were having technical difficulties in the Library, so we never did go in there.



Welcome Back.
How was the weather?
(Needs help in what to pack)


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Welcome Back.
> How was the weather?
> (Needs help in what to pack)



Been warm Mel... in the 80s even some 90s... here is a local weather link:

http://www.wesh.com/weather/index.html

http://www.wesh.com/neighborhoodweather/index.html


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Hello Everyone I'm BACK..from my HOT date with Mickey.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.. This is a great thread.
> 
> Congratulations Sha....... sorry we played telephone tag. But we're see each other soon.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Angy....
> 
> Yep I finally had a Grand Mariner Slushy.  It was delicious.
> 
> Randy, I did get a chance to stop in the Adventure Club. They were having technical difficulties in the Library, so we never did go in there.


 back!!

are you going back on the 15th ???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Welcome home Teresa! Glad you had a good trip, and I hope you are ready for another one!!!


----------



## Sha

Morning Peeps! Hope things are good for you today. Cant complain here, even with a cold, as we are closer to our trip! Woo Hooo!!! I was exploring some sites and I am looking forward to the different Food & Wine Festival events that they are hinting about. Hopefully will be a good one this year too.


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> back!!
> 
> are you going back on the 15th ???



  I am.  In fact I'm leaving on the 14th...


----------



## NedsTJ

Just sayin' hi on this thread...(i'll never keep all these threads straight...)

Just want to say that I'm an 8....looking for a 7 or above.  Used to be married to a 5....ugh (she might have even been a 4...but we weren't married long enough to find out!).

BTW - while trying to find the end of this thread I skimmed that someone was sick back in april....I came down with the same sort of flu (cold, whatever it was) around the same time...hope you're all better! Took me the better part of two weeks to feel like I was 100% again!


----------



## Sha

welcome NedTJ
sounds like the junk I am dealing with right now... got to get rid of it fast!!!


----------



## ttester9612

NedTJ   To the wonderful world of the Singles for the Love of Disney.  We're all one big happy family, just ignore those that might bite.  

There were a few of us that were sick back in April, including me. It took awhile to get over it.  I believe I'm now 100% ready for my trip in 5 days.      

Hey Darcy and Randy I finally had my nuclear stress test today.  It appears all is good to go for my first ride on ToT.


----------



## NedsTJ

ttester9612 said:


> NedTJ   To the wonderful world of the Singles for the Love of Disney.  We're all one big happy family, just ignore those that might bite.



But if we want them to bite do we have to go to a special thread for that??


----------



## nurse.darcy

NedsTJ said:


> But if we want them to bite do we have to go to a special thread for that??



roflmao. . .sweet. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> NedTJ   To the wonderful world of the Singles for the Love of Disney.  We're all one big happy family, just ignore those that might bite.
> 
> There were a few of us that were sick back in April, including me. It took awhile to get over it.  I believe I'm now 100% ready for my trip in 5 days.
> 
> Hey Darcy and Randy I finally had my nuclear stress test today.  It appears all is good to go for my first ride on ToT.



WOO HOO. . .gonna take T on ToT. . .yahoo. . .


----------



## ttester9612

NedsTJ said:


> But if we want them to bite do we have to go to a special thread for that??



Nah you don't, they will find you.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> WOO HOO. . .gonna take T on ToT. . .yahoo. . .



Oh yea, I believe after all these years, I'm finally ready to ride it.   Not sure about EE yet


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea, I believe after all these years, I'm finally ready to ride it.   Not sure about EE yet



Awe T, you can do it. . .trust me. . .okay, if you survive ToT then you HAVE to be up for EE. . .


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea, I believe after all these years, I'm finally ready to ride it.   Not sure about EE yet



Oh your goin lady..and I am holdin your hand..its true..its VERY true...


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe T, you can do it. . .trust me. . .okay, if you survive ToT then you HAVE to be up for EE. . .



You think so...we'll see about that.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> You think so...we'll see about that.



Seems like Randy has the same idea as me T. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Oh your goin lady..and I am holdin your hand..its true..its VERY true...



I never ridden on Space or Splash Mountains, or even BTMR. And you think you can get me on EE. We'll see about that.   It might take Darcy, Angy and you to drag me on EE.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I never ridden on Space or Splash Mountains, or even BTMR. And you think you can get me on EE. We'll see about that.   It might take Darcy, Angy and you to drag me on EE.



No problem. . .and you will go on Splash, Space and BTMR. . .


----------



## Sha

Gotta ride BTM and Splash at night... totally different ride at night! even better!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Gotta ride BTM and Splash at night... totally different ride at night! even better!!!



I gotta agree with you there. . .very different at night. . .


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> NedTJ   To the wonderful world of the Singles for the Love of Disney.  We're all one big happy family, just ignore those that might bite.
> 
> There were a few of us that were sick back in April, including me. It took awhile to get over it.  I believe I'm now 100% ready for my trip in 5 days.
> 
> Hey Darcy and Randy I finally had my nuclear stress test today.  It appears all is good to go for my first ride on ToT.



So we will know it is you, when the doors open and you are the 'glowing' woman screamin'?


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Gotta ride BTM and Splash at night... totally different ride at night! even better!!!





nurse.darcy said:


> I gotta agree with you there. . .very different at night. . .



I'll have my eyes closed anyway so night might work for me.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> So we will know it is you, when the doors open and you are the 'glowing' woman screamin'?



According to the doctor the stuff should be out of my system in 3 days.  So hopefully I won't be glowing. As a precaution I have a letter that I'm have been injected with TC Cardiolite, which will come in handy since where I work I might set off the radiation detectors. I can see it now.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I never ridden on Space or Splash Mountains, or even BTMR. And you think you can get me on EE. We'll see about that.   It might take Darcy, Angy and you to drag me on EE.




Ok here is the plan everyone...we will get a few drinks in her and take her on all the mountains..TOT and even RRC...she will never know what hit her...lol


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Ok here is the plan everyone...we will get a few drinks in her and take her on all the mountains..TOT and even RRC...she will never know what hit her...lol



Sneaky....I guess I better watch myself when we're at PL and JR's.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> I gotta agree with you there. . .very different at night. . .



Will have my ride buddy with me


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Ok here is the plan everyone...we will get a few drinks in her and take her on all the mountains..TOT and even RRC...she will never know what hit her...lol



Not too many drinks, or bad things could happen...


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sha said:


> Gotta ride BTM and Splash at night... totally different ride at night! even better!!!



EE is also a much different ride at night! (My hint: wait for the front seat!)


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> Not too many drinks, or bad things could happen...



I cant speak for Darcy or any others, but this nurse (aka Me!) is OFF duty!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I cant speak for Darcy or any others, but this nurse (aka Me!) is OFF duty!



Oh yeah, DEFINITELY off duty. . .Especially after this last week.  .lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

ttester9612 said:


> According to the doctor the stuff should be out of my system in 3 days.  So hopefully I won't be glowing. As a precaution I have a letter that I'm have been injected with TC Cardiolite, which will come in handy since where I work I might set off the radiation detectors. I can see it now.



When I worked at the cardiologist's office, we had a patient who did a nuclear stress test at our office in the morning, then headed straight over to Canada for a business meeting that afternoon.  We got a call from Border Patrol because he'd set off the radiation detectors at the border.  We had to confirm that he had indeed been injected with radioactive material that morning.  After that we put up a sign in the nuclear room telling people to tell us if they were going to be traveling after the test so we could give them a note.


----------



## Sha

Good morning peeps! Counting down with another dance.... for me and some others its the 
     ​Course that doesnt count for the trip down tomorrow  Going to swing past France and point out Time to my mom... maybe he will have a tower going already?


----------



## BTown

Ok, well, here I go. Thought I'd go ahead and jump in and introduce myself. I wasn't sure which thread to pick (since there seem to be about a thousand of them), so I picked the first one and here I am. 25, never married, no kids, no pets, not at all responsible for any other living thing, and, of course, single and a huge Disney nerd. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you guys. It can be rough finding like minded Disney fanatics in the real world. 

So, hey everyone. if I'm in the wrong place... well, I'm sure someone will let me know.


----------



## Sha

not in wrong spot... like you said, there are several of the same things... and this is a very good one 

am sure there could be a princess around or may come around that may find you to be her prince... good luck


----------



## Carrieannew

BTown said:


> Ok, well, here I go. Thought I'd go ahead and jump in and introduce myself. I wasn't sure which thread to pick (since there seem to be about a thousand of them), so I picked the first one and here I am. 25, never married, no kids, no pets, not at all responsible for any other living thing, and, of course, single and a huge Disney nerd.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you guys. It can be rough finding like minded Disney fanatics in the real world.
> 
> So, hey everyone. if I'm in the wrong place... well, I'm sure someone will let me know.



Welcome  

Your in the right place. Pull up a chair. Might want a seat belt..


----------



## BTown

haha, man, you guys are quick with the welcomes this morning. I'm not going to be quick with anything until I have about 3 more cups of coffee...


----------



## Carrieannew

BTown said:


> haha, man, you guys are quick with the welcomes this morning. I'm not going to be quick with anything until I have about 3 more cups of coffee...



Coffee = Life

Drinking my starbucks right now.


----------



## BTown

Carrieannew said:


> Coffee = Life
> 
> Drinking my starbucks right now.



Yes, coffee does equal life. What a great equation. Though, I don't share the general world wide love of Starbucks. Here in south Louisiana, we get spoiled on Community Coffee, and it's hard to drink anything else...


----------



## tawasdave

Good Mornin to all..and a very special goodmorning to a lovely little lady in VA...    who made it through some big storms again....

Welcome Btown...you will find this group alot of fun...and one that bites...course she will deny it....but we all know better...

ONE WEEK from now..I will be on the ground in Orlando with my  ...      ...so ready for the time to get here...hope the next week flys by fast...

Oh and BTW..everyone doing Prime Time Friday night....bring your cameras...Carrie is goin to the corner...

See youz all soon


----------



## Carrieannew

BTown said:


> Yes, coffee does equal life. What a great equation. Though, I don't share the general world wide love of Starbucks. Here in south Louisiana, we get spoiled on Community Coffee, and it's hard to drink anything else...




Community Coffee?? Whats that? Is that like the community bathroom.. Im scared  



tawasdave said:


> Welcome Btown...you will find this group alot of fun...and one that bites...course she will deny it....but we all know better...
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW..everyone doing Prime Time Friday night....bring your cameras...Carrie is goin to the corner...
> 
> See youz all soon




Listen Mr. Randy.... I do not bite! It was that one time.. and I told you not to touch me again or else... did you learn your lesson.. nope

And no I am not going to the corner. I have backup protection!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Good Mornin to all..and a very special goodmorning to a lovely little lady in VA...    who made it through some big storms again....
> 
> Welcome Btown...you will find this group alot of fun...and one that bites...course she will deny it....but we all know better...
> 
> ONE WEEK from now..I will be on the ground in Orlando with my  ...      ...so ready for the time to get here...hope the next week flys by fast...
> 
> Oh and BTW..everyone doing Prime Time Friday night....bring your cameras...Carrie is goin to the corner...
> 
> See youz all soon




I have seats that are open for dinner at 50s PT that evening too


----------



## Dizmom0923

BTown said:


> Ok, well, here I go. Thought I'd go ahead and jump in and introduce myself. I wasn't sure which thread to pick (since there seem to be about a thousand of them), so I picked the first one and here I am. 25, never married, no kids, no pets, not at all responsible for any other living thing, and, of course, single and a huge Disney nerd.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you guys. It can be rough finding like minded Disney fanatics in the real world.
> 
> So, hey everyone. if I'm in the wrong place... well, I'm sure someone will let me know.



Hi.  I am not to far from you.  I live in Metairie.  You are def. in the right place.


----------



## Dizmom0923

BTown said:


> Yes, coffee does equal life. What a great equation. Though, I don't share the general world wide love of Starbucks. Here in south Louisiana, we get spoiled on Community Coffee, and it's hard to drink anything else...



Just had my second cup.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Community Coffee?? Whats that? Is that like the community bathroom.. Im scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Mr. Randy.... I do not bite! It was that one time.. and I told you not to touch me again or else... did you learn your lesson.. nope
> 
> And no I am not going to the corner. I have backup protection!



Your backup protection is backing me up..so there...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Your backup protection is backing me up..so there...



I have a back up for my back up

So there


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Your backup protection is backing me up..so there...



     
OH MY...  
I feel like doing a Shawn here... 

Decisions , decisions....on one hand my fiancee on the other a sweet friend.....my oh my.....heheheh..maybe Angy has her own agenda...hahahahahah you might BOTH be in the corner....teehee

Whatever shall I do....I mean girls rule...but my baby has the tool....heheheheh eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  

All I know is we are going to have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OH MY...
> I feel like doing a Shawn here...
> 
> Decisions , decisions....on one hand my fiancee on the other a sweet friend.....my oh my.....heheheh..maybe Angy has her own agenda...hahahahahah you might BOTH be in the corner....teehee
> 
> Whatever shall I do....I mean girls rule...but my baby has the tool....heheheheh eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> All I know is we are going to have a wonderful time!!!!



Uh huh. I see how it is.. yup... pickin the tool over me..


----------



## Dizmom0923

Ya'll are to funny.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Uh huh. I see how it is.. yup... pickin the tool over me..



lol...well...idk..after seeing that you had a backup for your backup...lol..heheh..hmmm...i remember that from before...a backup roomie  so I have to have a backup plan of my own u see...lol HOWEVER......it will just depend on how much mischief Mr Randy has gotten into before we make it to Prime Time...I may be wanting Randy in the corner 
"I" on the other hand plan to be my normal angelic self and stay totally out of mischief...I am quite good at playing innocent....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...well...idk..after seeing that you had a backup for your backup...lol..heheh..hmmm...i remember that from before...a backup roomie  so I have to have a backup plan of my own u see...lol HOWEVER......it will just depend on how much mischief Mr Randy has gotten into before we make it to Prime Time...I may be wanting Randy in the corner
> "I" on the other hand plan to be my normal angelic self and stay totally out of mischief...I am quite good at playing innocent....



Randy are you thinking what im thinking?!??!! 

Angy is going to the corner!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Randy are you thinking what im thinking?!??!!
> 
> Angy is going to the corner!!!!!!



    gee and here I have been protecting you for so long 
My baby wuvs me so he is so not going to get me into the corner....(well not into the Prime Time Corner....he knows better cause payback and all of that....think family board...heheheheh) so nope Randy wont be helping you get me into the corner because if I am in the corner who is gonna eat his veggies and if I am in the corner who is going to protect you???? Dont count on your backup backup, because that backup may join forces with my backup and then you and I are in trouble and will only have ourselves as backup......whew...that made me tired just typing it


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> gee and here I have been protecting you for so long
> My baby wuvs me so he is so not going to get me into the corner....(well not into the Prime Time Corner....he knows better cause payback and all of that....think family board...heheheheh) so nope Randy wont be helping you get me into the corner because if I am in the corner who is gonna eat his veggies and if I am in the corner who is going to protect you???? Dont count on your backup backup, because that backup may join forces with my backup and then you and I are in trouble and will only have ourselves as backup......whew...that made me tired just typing it



   

So true.. my backup backup is very wishy washy hehe


----------



## ttester9612

Emtgirljen said:


> When I worked at the cardiologist's office, we had a patient who did a nuclear stress test at our office in the morning, then headed straight over to Canada for a business meeting that afternoon.  We got a call from Border Patrol because he'd set off the radiation detectors at the border.  We had to confirm that he had indeed been injected with radioactive material that morning.  After that we put up a sign in the nuclear room telling people to tell us if they were going to be traveling after the test so we could give them a note.



They told me it will take 3 days to get out of my system, but just in case, I have my NOTE.  Don't want to fly out next Wednesday and have the airport sensors go off.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> So true.. my backup backup is very wishy washy hehe


   OK...so whew...back to Plan A..only this time shhhh...dont be ratting me out to Randy....


----------



## ttester9612

BTown said:


> Ok, well, here I go. Thought I'd go ahead and jump in and introduce myself. I wasn't sure which thread to pick (since there seem to be about a thousand of them), so I picked the first one and here I am. 25, never married, no kids, no pets, not at all responsible for any other living thing, and, of course, single and a huge Disney nerd.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you guys. It can be rough finding like minded Disney fanatics in the real world.
> 
> So, hey everyone. if I'm in the wrong place... well, I'm sure someone will let me know.



 BTown  To the wonderful world of the Singles who are for the Love Of Disney.  You in the right place, just jump on in and post your comments or share your Disney experiences.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Your backup protection is backing me up..so there...



 you know I love ya baby  Now on to Plan B....but shhh dont tell Carrie


----------



## BTown

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi.  I am not to far from you.  I live in Metairie.  You are def. in the right place.


 That's cool. I live in Baton Rouge, but I work in Mandeville. I hate the commute, and gas is killing me...



Carrieannew said:


> Community Coffee?? Whats that? Is that like the community bathroom.. Im scared



Community Coffee is a local coffee manufacturer here in south LA. They make the best coffee around.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Coffee = Life
> 
> Drinking my starbucks right now.



Carrie,  SOG has starbucks, so I was able to get my fix in Disney last week. 



tawasdave said:


> Good Mornin to all..and a very special goodmorning to a lovely little lady in VA...    who made it through some big storms again....
> 
> Welcome Btown...you will find this group alot of fun...and one that bites...course she will deny it....but we all know better...
> 
> ONE WEEK from now..I will be on the ground in Orlando with my  ...      ...so ready for the time to get here...hope the next week flys by fast...
> 
> Oh and BTW..everyone doing Prime Time Friday night....bring your cameras...Carrie is goin to the corner...
> 
> See youz all soon





Carrieannew said:


> Randy are you thinking what im thinking?!??!!
> 
> Angy is going to the corner!!!!!!



Will I have to tell Uncle Dale at 50's PT to put all of you in the corner?  That would be a HOOT... 




Sha said:


> I have seats that are open for dinner at 50s PT that evening too



Sha, if my table keeps it up I might want to move over to your table.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, if my table keeps it up I might want to move over to your table.



Sounds like it!!!!


----------



## acm563

Hi Teresa  Are you ready for ToT   and EE  
I cant wait to see you on both of them


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, if my table keeps it up I might want to move over to your table.



hmmm...and what makes you think you are going to be excused from OUR table.....lol...that might just land YOU in the corner... 

hhmmmm...Plan C....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> hmmm...and what makes you think you are going to be excused from OUR table.....lol...that might just land YOU in the corner...
> 
> hhmmmm...Plan C....



When I was at 50 PT last week, they had 2 boys and their father standing in a corner.  It won't surprise me if our whole table ends up in the corner.  Some one better bring their camera.


----------



## Sha

Teresa we need to call and have our tables near each other!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Teresa we need to call and have our tables near each other!



What time is your ADR?  My is at 5:45 pm.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> What time is your ADR?  My is at 5:45 pm.



oh mine is about an hour later! darn


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> oh mine is about an hour later! darn



knowing my table an hour later we will still be there and probably standing in the corner.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> When I was at 50 PT last week, they had 2 boys and their father standing in a corner.  It won't surprise me if our whole table ends up in the corner.  Some one better bring their camera.



  I will bring MY camera since I will be the one NOT in the corner  (but yea I can actually see that happening, the whole table standing against the wall, there arent enough corners for all of us)

Regardless of who or how many of us end up in a corner we are all going to have an awesome vacation.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I will bring MY camera since I will be the one NOT in the corner  (but yea I can actually see that happening, the whole table standing against the wall, there arent enough corners for all of us)
> 
> Regardless of who or how many of us end up in a corner we are all going to have an awesome vacation.



You got that right.  It will be awesome....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I will bring MY camera since I will be the one NOT in the corner  (but yea I can actually see that happening, the whole table standing against the wall, there arent enough corners for all of us)
> 
> Regardless of who or how many of us end up in a corner we are all going to have an awesome vacation.



I don't do photos
I don't do hugs

What don't you people understand hehe


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I don't do photos
> I don't do hugs
> 
> What don't you people understand hehe



plan to hug Carrie daily


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> plan to hug Carrie daily



No see you don't understand

All huggers should just hug huggers.. 

Not non huggers


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> No see you don't understand
> 
> All huggers should just hug huggers..
> 
> Not non huggers



its good for your health and well being really! and I will say Randy is a good hugger... most of my disfriends that i have met are.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> its good for your health and well being really! and I will say Randy is a good hugger... most of my disfriends that i have met are.



Ok well there are alot of things that are good for my well being that I dont do. Why start now hehe.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning Peeps. . .its ALMOST TIME. . .

Woo Hoo. . .can't wait to get there. . .I have 2 days off now and 2 more work days and then I fly off to Orlando. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Ok well there are alot of things that are good for my well being that I dont do. Why start now hehe.



So you can Dis longer with your DisFriends


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No see you don't understand
> 
> All huggers should just hug huggers..
> 
> Not non huggers



       Awwww, but Carrie you just dont get it...If all huggers just hug huggers then new huggers we wouldnt make so if all huggers hug non huggers then how many more huggers will that make???? (mmm, try saying that one 5 times fast) In other words...accept the fact that every dis hugger is making it their mission to hug you and turn you into a hugger. You are already a platonic maker outer...what harm can a little hugging do????


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lol...well...idk..after seeing that you had a backup for your backup...lol..heheh..hmmm...i remember that from before...a backup roomie  so I have to have a backup plan of my own u see...lol HOWEVER......it will just depend on how much mischief Mr Randy has gotten into before we make it to Prime Time...I may be wanting Randy in the corner
> "I" on the other hand plan to be my normal angelic self and stay totally out of mischief...I am quite good at playing innocent....


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> You are already a platonic maker outer...what harm can a little hugging do????



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! 

good one Angy!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


>



My goodness sweetie, whatever am I going to do with you...(no dont answer that publicly) Read further...Plan B, Plan B......


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I don't do photos
> I don't do hugs
> 
> What don't you people understand hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


>




mmmm babe I think we had better


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> mmmm babe I think we had better



"You people" are each allowed one hug. Use it wisely


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> "You people" are each allowed one hug. Use it wisely



Except for me of course...I get as many as I want...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Except for me of course...I get as many as I want...



I am not sure where you misunderstood that from... 

Re- read my last post


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am not sure where you misunderstood that from...
> 
> Re- read my last post


   Carrie stop and think about it....where is he going to find the time for all of this hugging, you and i already have a bet on how much park time we are going to see.....


----------



## katydidbug1

Is there a sign up sheet somewhere to hug Carrie????     

Where do I put my name????   

LOL....Run Miss Carrie...run now....my Honey likes to hug too....LMAO....you may need a cootie shot...lol


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Carrie stop and think about it....where is he going to find the time for all of this hugging, you and i already have a bet on how much park time we are going to see.....



Tee Hee...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie stop and think about it....where is he going to find the time for all of this hugging, you and i already have a bet on how much park time we are going to see.....



 



katydidbug1 said:


> Is there a sign up sheet somewhere to hug Carrie????
> 
> Where do I put my name????
> 
> LOL....Run Miss Carrie...run now....my Honey likes to hug too....LMAO....you may need a cootie shot...lol




Cait!!!!! 

No no no no no

I need 20 cootie shots. 

Listen... if ya'll stop I will up it to 2 hugs each today. Deal


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Is there a sign up sheet somewhere to hug Carrie????
> 
> Where do I put my name????
> 
> LOL....Run Miss Carrie...run now....my Honey likes to hug too....LMAO....you may need a cootie shot...lol



My understanding is that it will be kinda like the lines for the Characters at WDW...there will be a CM there to control Carrie from excess hugging...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> My understanding is that it will be kinda like the lines for the Characters at WDW...there will be a CM there to control Carrie from excess hugging...



   

Ok now thats just funny

I do not sign autograph books


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ok now thats just funny
> 
> I do not sign autograph books




 Thats not what I heard....I heard that you have left your "signature" in quite a few spots


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Thats not what I heard....I heard that you have left your "signature" in quite a few spots



Hold on... well check


Randy

bend over!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I need 20 cootie shots.



ok... I will give you the shot... but will be the large dose vs 20 small ones


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hold on... well check
> 
> 
> Randy
> 
> bend over!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hold on... well check
> 
> 
> Randy
> 
> bend over!



Oh baby..thought you would never ask...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby..thought you would never ask...



Oh its just so when I kick ya butt it will hurt more 
hehe


----------



## disneyfanx3

tawasdave said:


> Oh and BTW..everyone doing Prime Time Friday night....bring your cameras...Carrie is goin to the corner...








 All ready for when you are in the corner


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Oh its just so when I kick ya butt it will hurt more
> hehe



ewwwwwwwwwww, I sooooooooooooooooo scared....


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> All ready for when you are in the corner




Hey Charlene!!

NO PHOTOS hehehehe





tawasdave said:


> ewwwwwwwwwww, I sooooooooooooooooo scared....



You should be.. uh huh.. Yup... you so in trouble.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You should be.. uh huh.. Yup... you so in trouble.




tremble...tremble...tremble....





NOT


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> tremble...tremble...tremble....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT



Bring it Hose Man

I'm not scared... Its on!!!! Like donkey kong


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Bring it Hose Man
> 
> I'm not scared... Its on!!!! Like donkey kong



LOL..oh come on...surely there must be someone in the group that would put up a little competition...come on...someone?  anyone?  I mean handlin Carrie?  Piece O Cake...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Charlene!!
> 
> NO PHOTOS hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be.. uh huh.. Yup... you so in trouble.



Carrie - I meant Randy - do you think I would let you or Angy go in the corner - NO Way!  just the boys are going in the corner


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> LOL..oh come on...surely there must be someone in the group that would put up a little competition...come on...someone?  anyone?  I mean handlin Carrie?  Piece O Cake...



There is no one in that group that can handle me! End-o-story!




disneyfanx3 said:


> Carrie - I meant Randy - do you think I would let you or Angy go in the corner - NO Way!  just the boys are going in the corner




Rock on Charlene!!!!! Thats what I'm talking about. The boys do not know what they have coming!


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Carrie - I meant Randy - do you think I would let you or Angy go in the corner - NO Way!  just the boys are going in the corner



WOOHOO GIRLS RULE on this one


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> WOOHOO GIRLS RULE on this one



Girls Rule Boys Drool


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> There is no one in that group that can handle me! End-o-story!



I know..I know...but I get tired of handlein ya...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> WOOHOO GIRLS RULE on this one




GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Girls Rule Boys Drool







acm563 said:


> WOOHOO GIRLS RULE on this one


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



At least you wont be the only boy

You and Gdad can stick together... not that it has any way near the power of us women. But ya can try


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



 Why thank you gorgeous man of mine....I know I am GGGGGGRRRRRRRReat!!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> At least you wont be the only boy
> 
> You and Gdad can stick together... not that it has any way near the power of us women. But ya can try





acm563 said:


> Why thank you gorgeous man of mine....I know I am GGGGGGRRRRRRRReat!!!!!!




Razzinfrazzinsonofamothertruckinsoandso...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Razzinfrazzinsonofamothertruckinsoandso...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Razzinfrazzinsonofamothertruckinsoandso...



   Well gosh baby I know we were talking about you being twitterpatted earlier but I didnt know it had affected your speech pattern   Or have you been in the rum again??? Talk about a lightweight...geesh


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Oh its just so when I kick ya butt it will hurt more
> hehe



Can I watch....


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Carrie - I meant Randy - do you think I would let you or Angy go in the corner - NO Way!  just the boys are going in the corner





acm563 said:


> WOOHOO GIRLS RULE on this one





Carrieannew said:


> At least you wont be the only boy
> 
> You and Gdad can stick together... not that it has any way near the power of us women. But ya can try



Yep GIRLS RULE..in fact we will out number them at the table 4 to 2..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yep GIRLS RULE..in fact we will out number them at the table 4 to 2..



 They dont stand a chance


----------



## tawasdave

Speed of Lightening...Roar of Thunder...

There's no need to fear....My sweetie knows how angelic I am...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Speed of Lightening...Roar of Thunder...
> 
> There's no need to fear....My sweetie knows how angelic I am...



Well that part I have to admit, you are beyond angelic..you are the most amazing and wonderful man I have ever met....


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone

Only 3 more days....   

Where is everyone?   I guess everyone is to busy doing last minute shopping, or  or packing...   Just make sure you are aready to


----------



## Sha

Happy Mother's Day!!!! little early, but why not!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thank you Sha.  Happy Mothers Day everyone.


----------



## ttester9612

Happy Mother's Day's  

For some we only have a few days before we meet in WDW.   and have a


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Happy Mother's Day's
> 
> For some we only have a few days before we meet in WDW.   and have a



Happy Mom's day T. . .will see you REAL soon. . .


----------



## acm563

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!*


Only 5 more sleeps  YAY!!!!


----------



## mickeymommy3

Happy Mothers Day all,  Hope you all have a wonderful time in disney, Have a Margartia for me.  On second thought have a couple for me.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

mickeymommy3 said:


> Happy Mothers Day all,  Hope you all have a wonderful time in disney, Have a Margartia for me.  On second thought have a couple for me.




  Since you have absolutely forced me, and twisted my arm almost to the breaking point, I now feel obligated to have a couple in your honor!!!! 
LOL


----------



## Sha

Evening everyone! WOW!!!! I have to say I got all excited just for dropping off the envelopes that are now waiting for you when you check in! The ones at Pop, the CMs eyes got really big when I asked if I could leave some things for people who are checking in later in the week... and then handed him the envelopes. Roomies are sharing the envelopes so whomever checks in first gets them.


----------



## ahoff

Happy Mothers Day to all the moms out there!

Those that are heading down real soon have a great time!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the moms out there!
> 
> Those that are heading down real soon have a great time!



Why thank you. . .I think I just might have to have a good time. . .


----------



## Disneynut71

Happy Mother's Day 

I hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## tawasdave

Happy Mothers Day!!!

and a special happy mothers day to my  ...


----------



## Sha

Morning peeps!!! Hope everyone is doing well today! I am starting to get the strong waves of excitement!!! Think that delivering those envelopes was it. 

Cooler today, maybe some 90s later in week. Possible scattered to isolated shower Friday and Saturday... but we REALLY need to rain! Heading to work so chat with you all later


----------



## Jenroc

A belated "HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY" to all !!!! (Sorry ... I was doing fund raising BBQs for my kids' conservation groupall weekend long)

I hope all of you who are meeting in WDW ... have a magical time !!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Does anyone else think we need to assign the responsibility of keeping these boards going while the 20 of us are at WDW to someone....any volunteers?


----------



## tawasdave

Oh, and Good Morning Youz all...and a special good morning to a certain little lady in VA...


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.

My  is done, thank God to, storm blow in yesterday luckily the power did not go out.   
Just have a lot of trees down and flooding in my neighborhood.

I'm part way packed.  Only 2 more days   until I'm partying at the PoP.  Darcy are you ready for the Sea Raycers?



ahoff said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the moms out there!
> 
> Those that are heading down real soon have a great time!



Thank you Augie and I plan to have a GREAT time.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Does anyone else think we need to assign the responsibility of keeping these boards going while the 20 of us are at WDW to someone....any volunteers?


lol...since you want to go assigning why dont you do it...hahahah..We will have the laptop so you can just get on every morning and  bump it while I am gettingr eady..it will keep you out of mischief...lolrof


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lol...since you want to go assigning why dont you do it...hahahah..We will have the laptop so you can just get on every morning and  bump it while I am gettingr eady..it will keep you out of mischief...lolrof




I would rather mischief...tee hee...

Besides...I have coffee duty...

Oh, and good morning sweetie...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I would rather mischief...tee hee...
> 
> Besides...I have coffee duty...
> 
> Oh, and good morning sweetie...



Whats a girl got to do to get a coffee also? Since you will be going anyways... Hook a girl up! Ill give you my cup hehe


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I would rather mischief...tee hee...
> 
> Besides...I have coffee duty...
> 
> Oh, and good morning sweetie...


Good morning babe    and everyone needs to allow us some musihiness cause we have been waiting too long to see each other again...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Whats a girl got to do to get a coffee also? Since you will be going anyways... Hook a girl up! Ill give you my cup hehe




As long as your room is near ours I would happy to be of service Mistress Carrie..tee hee


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> As long as your room is near ours I would happy to be of service Mistress Carrie..tee hee



ROCK ON!!! 

Ok.. now I am excited. Seriously.. I soooo need coffee as I get ready. 

I will do whatever you like hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I will do whatever you like hehe


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


>



UM..YIKES...Carrie is in BIG trouble...course I am as innocent as can be...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


>



Ohhhhh not like that perv!!!! 

Gosh darn it. For once I was just being nice hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> UM..YIKES...Carrie is in BIG trouble...course I am as innocent as can be...



You... innocent!!!! Ok hold on

               

Ok let me pull myself off the floor now

Ohhh one more


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhhh not like that perv!!!!
> 
> Gosh darn it. For once I was just being nice hehe



  Randy would be the one in trouble anyway not you  
I have never understood the ppl that get mad at the other person when it is the bf/gf that should be behaving and putting a stop to the nonsense...    (heheheh, j/k)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Randy would be the one in trouble anyway not you
> I have never understood the ppl that get mad at the other person when it is the bf/gf that should be behaving and putting a stop to the nonsense...    (heheheh, j/k)



Word.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Randy would be the one in trouble anyway not you
> I have never understood the ppl that get mad at the other person when it is the bf/gf that should be behaving and putting a stop to the nonsense...    (heheheh, j/k)



ME?  I didn't do nuttin?  My halo is perfectly intact as always...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ME?  I didn't do nuttin?  My halo is perfectly intact as always...



There is a hole in your halo


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> ME?  I didn't do nuttin?  My halo is perfectly intact as always...



lol..in town so good enough of a connection to reply...lol
Babe I may love and adore you but there is one adjective I have never used in my description of you and that is angelic...however yes "your halo" (ME) is perfectly intact....


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lol..in town so good enough of a connection to reply...lol
> Babe I may love and adore you but there is one adjective I have never used in my description of you and that is angelic...however yes "your halo" (ME) is perfectly intact....



Yea well you told me you did not want me angelic around you....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yea well you told me you did not want me angelic around you....



 Well, I figured why set myself up for disappointment...  
xoxoxoxox


----------



## ttester9612

I'm now down to 1 day.  This time tomorrow I'll be on a plane heading for MCO. Can't wait.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm now down to 1 day.  This time tomorrow I'll be on a plane heading for MCO. Can't wait.



Awesome T!!! wave when you fly over!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'm now down to 1 day.  This time tomorrow I'll be on a plane heading for MCO. Can't wait.


YAY for Teresa Cya soon


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> I'm now down to 1 day.  This time tomorrow I'll be on a plane heading for MCO. Can't wait.



   Have a safe trip - see you Thursday


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all..and a special    to my  ..

Are ya ready to ride T?  I will be there Friday for TOT..two hands...no waiting..you can do it...think of it this way..its only a couple minutes...you can handle it...

Looking so forward to seeing you all..its going to be so much fun...I see its only suppose to be 95 on Friday...    

Well lets hope the next couple days go by fast and then time slows to a crawl for a few days...

Here is a little      for all those traveling in the next few days...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning all..and a special    to my  ..
> 
> Are ya ready to ride T?  I will be there Friday for TOT..two hands...no waiting..you can do it...think of it this way..its only a couple minutes...you can handle it...
> 
> Looking so forward to seeing you all..its going to be so much fun...I see its only suppose to be 95 on Friday...
> 
> Well lets hope the next couple days go by fast and then time slows to a crawl for a few days...
> 
> Here is a little      for all those traveling in the next few days...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay T may leave tomorrow but I leave tonight. . .CAN'T WAIT. . .

Woo Hoo. .. lol


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay T may leave tomorrow but I leave tonight. . .CAN'T WAIT. . .
> 
> Woo Hoo. .. lol




Have a safe trip Darcy!!!  See ya soon!!!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay T may leave tomorrow but I leave tonight. . .CAN'T WAIT. . .
> 
> Woo Hoo. .. lol



  Darcy yep we're almost there.  As soon as I land I'll give you a call.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy yep we're almost there.  As soon as I land I'll give you a call.



Sounds good sweetie. . .


----------



## mickeymommy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Since you have absolutely forced me, and twisted my arm almost to the breaking point, I now feel obligated to have a couple in your honor!!!!
> LOL



Thank you, I am so glad you are willing, or as you said forcefully abligated to fill my request.  I will feel a little closer to Disney knowing that a group of awesome people are having a margarita or a couple in my honor.   THANKS!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

mickeymommy3 said:


> Thank you, I am so glad you are willing, or as you said forcefully abligated to fill my request.  I will feel a little closer to Disney knowing that a group of awesome people are having a margarita or a couple in my honor.   THANKS!!!!



Oh yes, we will toast to all who can only be there in spirit!!!  

I got ya covered...lol


----------



## CoasterAddict

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh yes, we will toast to all who can only be there in spirit!!!
> 
> I got ya covered...lol



And you'll call at unreasonable hours to tell us how much fun you're having at Jellyrolls, right?


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> And you'll call at unreasonable hours to tell us how much fun you're having at Jellyrolls, right?



Of course. . .I am getting my first taste of Jellyrolls tomorrow Night. . .woo hoo. . .lol


----------



## acm563

I hope everyone has a magical day!!!


----------



## Jenroc

To all of you who are meeting Disney friends for the first time  and those of you who are finally meeting a potential Mickey-mate  ..... I am wishing you all the most magical of meetings !!!!  May Tinkerbelle's pixie dust rain down on you and create a beautiful, life changing moment, and friendships/relationships that last a lifetime !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> To all of you who are meeting Disney friends for the first time  and those of you who are finally meeting a potential Mickey-mate  ..... I am wishing you all the most magical of meetings !!!!  May Tinkerbelle's pixie dust rain down on you and create a beautiful, life changing moment, and friendships/relationships that last a lifetime !!!



 thats sweet Jen!!! and I second that!!!


----------



## GalDisney

you all have fun! i will be at wdw this weekend, so maybe i will run into you all.


----------



## Sha

Im awake... going to finish throwing in some last minute things and get ready.. then off to massage  and go to WDW from there!!! (despite my ticker saying that I have hours left!)


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Im awake... going to finish throwing in some last minute things and get ready.. then off to massage  and go to WDW from there!!! (despite my ticker saying that I have hours left!)


Enjoy your massage Sha, and we will see you tomorrow!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I am a 8 looking for at least a 8, 

I am a single mom, who loves   Disney.


----------



## APB513

Hi all - 

Looks like I'm getting in just as everyone is leaving  

I think I've posted to this thread before but just in case...

I'm a 40 year old Disney enthusiast.  Single mom to two DSs - 19 & 14.   We will be going back to WDW from 8/12 - 8/20     I can't wait!!!

For those who are going sooner than me, please soak up as much "Magic" as you can and come back and tell us all about it when you return


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Enjoy your massage Sha, and we will see you tomorrow!



I did enjoy my massage thank you!!!

Hi from the World!! Nothing really to say to update as I didnt meet up with anyone until late at JRs. Had some more arrivals last night


----------



## Jenroc

Wishing all of you at the World -- a truely magical meeting !!!!


----------



## ragamuffinkim

Hi guys. 

My name is Kim. I'm 28 and from Cleveland, Ohio. I am a wonderful mommy of two little boys.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Wishing all of you at the World -- a truely magical meeting !!!!



Jen... speaking for myself... had a great time!!! I met some neat people and enjoyed time with good friends! And so relaxing! Had hoped to do a scav. hunt but that got called off by a majority and with a ride down that we needed to see the outside queue for the answers. It was nice to change plans too and do something else that someone got an idea to do. Looking forward to doing it again! And hopefully the ones who had to change plans will be there! LOL 



ragamuffinkim said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My name is Kim. I'm 28 and from Cleveland, Ohio. I am a wonderful mommy of two little boys.



Welcome Kim!


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

Hi!  I'm not new to the site, but I am new to this thread!  My name is Heather..I'm 25, will be 26 in August.  I am from Indiana.  I am a huge disney fan and have been my whole life!  I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Sha

Welcome Heather!


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all!!!...and a very special goodmorning to a little lady in VA that I miss terribly...    ...Had a GREAT time at WDW...was lots of fun meeting everyone...and I sure wish we could all turn around and go back again....


----------



## ANTSS2001

good morning... happy Tuesday... everybody back and settled ??


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone and Welcome to all the newbies.  Did you miss us...

I had a blast meeting all the DisFriends this past week.  Can't wait until we can do it again. I finally rode ToT (thanks Randy for holding my hand) but I won't be riding it again, don't like the feeling of my butt leaving the seat).


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone and Welcome to all the newbies.  Did you miss us...
> 
> I had a blast meeting all the DisFriends this past week.  Can't wait until we can do it again. I finally rode ToT (thanks Randy for holding my hand) but I won't be riding it again, don't like the feeling of my butt leaving the seat).



Your welcome ...hope your flight back was uneventful....are ya ready to go back?  Next time I am gettin ya on EE...(and no..not that way..yall get your minds out of da gutter)


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone....and Randy you cant be missing me even half as much as I am missing you, it is impossible.....  

Teresa...it was a blast seeing the expression on your face and the death grip you had on the bars on ToT 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone....and Randy you cant be missing me even half as much as I am missing you, it is impossible.....
> 
> Teresa...it was a blast seeing the expression on your face and the death grip you had on the bars on ToT
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day



Angy, I forgot John and you had your cameras.  Did you take a picture?  Or is the one I purchase the only proof we have that I rode it.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy, I forgot John and you had your cameras.  Did you take a picture?  Or is the one I purchase the only proof we have that I rode it.


I havent had a chance to go thru my pictures yet but when I do if I have one of you on there I will email it to you.... I can always get another one of you in December on ToT


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I havent had a chance to go thru my pictures yet but when I do if I have one of you on there I will email it to you.... I can always get another one of you in December on ToT



 I don't think so.. you won't see me on it again.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I don't think so.. you won't see me on it again.



awwww...Teresa...it was sssoooo much fun....lol...and you can have Jason on one side and Genesis on the other, they are both strong young men and can make sure you dont come out of your seat...lol(and its the coming up out of your seat that makes it so awesome.... }
and ahem...after seeing you with John do I need to keep a watchful eye on my other son while we are there in December....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> awwww...Teresa...it was sssoooo much fun....lol...and you can have Jason on one side and Genesis on the other, they are both strong young men and can make sure you dont come out of your seat...lol(and its the coming up out of your seat that makes it so awesome.... }
> and ahem...after seeing you with John do I need to keep a watchful eye on my other son while we are there in December....



Jason couldn't believe I rode ToT, luckily I did have the pic to prove it.   As for John, I don't think so to young for me, so your other son will be safe.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy, I forgot John and you had your cameras.  Did you take a picture?  Or is the one I purchase the only proof we have that I rode it.


Hi Teresa..Yes, I did take one...while you were still smiling...lolrof...hahahah
Just sent it to your email


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

Hi, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone!  and a special Good Morning to a handsome Prince Charming in MI who gives awesome neckrubs  

Hope everyone has a beautiful day!

Welcome Chloe...what part of IN are you in. I used to live right off of 67 between Indy and Evansville.....


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone

   to all the Newbies to the wonderful worlds of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney".  Just jump right on in and post comments or share your experiences of Disney with us.  We would love to hear your story's.


----------



## Carrieannew

Morning my favorite drama-less peeps

How's it going?!?! 

I am so tired still. Its going to take a long time to adjust back to the real world. I really don't want to. 

Last weekend was so much fun. All the stories.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Morning my favorite drama-less peeps
> 
> How's it going?!?!
> 
> I am so tired still. Its going to take a long time to adjust back to the real world. I really don't want to.
> 
> Last weekend was so much fun. All the stories.


Good morning dear "daughter"  Ahhh, at times reality truly sucks and then at other times I long for it  So I hear a certain penguin has been kidnapped. I will have you know I have put out an APB on it and should I find the guilty culprit who is holding it for ransom I shall spank him with a wet noodle for treating his sisters pet like that


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Morning my favorite drama-less peeps
> 
> How's it going?!?!
> 
> I am so tired still. Its going to take a long time to adjust back to the real world. I really don't want to.
> 
> Last weekend was so much fun. All the stories.



Welcome back Carrie. Between what's been going on in the Fens and across town on the parquet floor, the real world has some magic too. 

Hope you have a good day!


----------



## acm563

Good morinng Tom, its nice to "see ya" and it was nice to talk to you  
Hope you have a wonderful morning and a totally awesome day...and I would add "seriously" "dude" but you would have had to have been there


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good morning dear "daughter"  Ahhh, at times reality truly sucks and then at other times I long for it  So I hear a certain penguin has been kidnapped. I will have you know I have put out an APB on it and should I find the guilty culprit who is holding it for ransom I shall spank him with a wet noodle for treating his sisters pet like that



Oh but he will enjoy that too much and I will never see my penguin again....



buena vista said:


> Welcome back Carrie. Between what's been going on in the Fens and across town on the parquet floor, the real world has some magic too.
> 
> Hope you have a good day!



Hey Tom!!!!! Thanks for the welcome back.!!! Next time you need to actually join the group when we make plans to go to disney.. ya.. uh huh.. can you do that?  

Seriously




acm563 said:


> Good morinng Tom, its nice to "see ya" and it was nice to talk to you
> Hope you have a wonderful morning and a totally awesome day...and I would add "seriously" "dude" but you would have had to have been there




   

Dude

Seriously

Really

Look at me


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh but he will enjoy that too much and I will never see my penguin again....
> Hey Tom!!!!! Thanks for the welcome back.!!! Next time you need to actually join the group when we make plans to go to disney.. ya.. uh huh.. can you do that?
> 
> Seriously
> 
> 
> Dude
> 
> Seriously
> 
> Really
> 
> Look at me


 Well, I am sorry Little PenQ has been kidnapped, I think your brother was missing you and needed a Carrie artifact....  
Tom definitely needs to join us and we shall take him and make him sit along the wall at ACs...heheheheh....shhhhhh...what happened at ACs stays at ACs....lol

and ummm, I miss hearing John yell for people that do not exist.....
Dude
Seriously
Really....

LYNDSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

luv ya girl and


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Good morinng Tom, its nice to "see ya" and it was nice to talk to you
> Hope you have a wonderful morning and a totally awesome day...and I would add "seriously" "dude" but you would have had to have been there



Thank you Angel  

and when I do make a dismeet (and I will, or forever be the target of Carrie's sardonic wit ) I can only hope we'll amass even more quotes that can't be quoted, stories that can't be told, and pictures that shouldn't be displayed.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thank you Angel
> 
> and when I do make a dismeet (and I will, or forever be the target of Carrie's sardonic wit ) I can only hope we'll amass even more quotes that can't be quoted, stories that can't be told, and pictures that shouldn't be displayed.



Oh Tom, you are definitly going to meet me and Teresa in December if you can get away from your golfing buddies long enough  and if I can snag Ms Carrie ya never know when we will make a trip to Boston...lol so be vewy vewy scared as Carrie will defintly have MUCH to say.  There will definitely be stories to tell without being told  seriously.... and we shall definitely take you to ACs with us and we shall all sit along the side wall...(except for me...I shalll be sitting at a table in my squirrel tail hat.... )


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> Oh Tom, you are definitly going to meet me and Teresa in December if you can get away from your golfing buddies long enough  and if I can snag Ms Carrie ya never know when we will make a trip to Boston...lol so be vewy vewy scared as Carrie will defintly have MUCH to say.  There will definitely be stories to tell without being told  seriously.... and we shall definitely take you to ACs with us and we shall all sit along the side wall...(except for me...I shalll be sitting at a table in my squirrel tail hat.... )



Golf?  Did someone say golf?


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Golf?  Did someone say golf?



lol...JEN hiya  and I am also looking forward to spending some disney time with you as well and we will...soon!!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> lol...JEN hiya  and I am also looking forward to spending some disney time with you as well and we will...soon!!!!!



Definitely!  Sounds like this past weekend was lots of fun, can't wait to join in.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hiya All

Just wanted to pop in and say "Hey"....brought back a nice little cold with me from WDW...fun fun...but misery loves company....my Honey is sick too...lol

How is everyone else?


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Hiya All
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say "Hey"....brought back a nice little cold with me from WDW...fun fun...but misery loves company....my Honey is sick too...lol
> 
> How is everyone else?



Hiya Cait....mmmmm...maybe you needed a sweater...         (heheheh, i hope u know i am joking) It was so awesome meeting you and your honey who is definitely a honey!


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Hiya Cait....mmmmm...maybe you needed a sweater...         (heheheh, i hope u know i am joking) It was so awesome meeting you and your honey who is definitely a honey!



Hey there Miss Angy....Well John did keep telling me to cover up...LMAO!!!...(and yes I know you are joking)  It was awesome meeting you too....although I do think one of the kids needs to be grounded....making up stories...just saying...lol


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> Golf?  Did someone say golf?



My "other" addiction, birthday buddy


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey there Miss Angy....Well John did keep telling me to cover up...LMAO!!!...(and yes I know you are joking)  It was awesome meeting you too....although I do think one of the kids needs to be grounded....making up stories...just saying...lol



Oh but it was so much fun even if it was just a story....but if you think I need to ground him then I will do just that the next time I see him


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> My "other" addiction, birthday buddy



Hopefully we'll get time to play a couple of rounds down there this trip.  Gotta remember to pack my golf shoes.


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Oh but it was so much fun even if it was just a story....but if you think I need to ground him then I will do just that the next time I see him



Yeah it was fun....sorta...kinda....haha...John, your mom is grounding you...


----------



## acm563

Who all wants to make a detour to Myrtle Beach this weekend for a one day of fun at the new Hard Rock Park, the reviews are in and everyone I know loved it so I am getting ready to book a room tonight for Sunday night.... any takers????


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Hiya Cait....mmmmm...maybe you needed a sweater...         (heheheh, i hope u know i am joking) It was so awesome meeting you and your honey who is definitely a honey!



Ang, I've already scolded Cait for bringing back the cold weather.. she feels badly about that and promised to do better next time. I know she will .. it's probably on one of her lists by now.  

I can't really decipher the rest, but it's sounds an awful lot like a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Yeah it was fun....sorta...kinda....haha...John, your mom is grounding you...


Aha!! So you admit there was some truth to that story.... heheh actually I do know the truth....and yes I am allowed to ground him but per Ms Carrie cannot spank him with a wet noodle because he might enjoy that too much


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Ang, I've already scolded Cait for bringing back the cold weather.. she feels badly about that and promised to do better next time. I know she will .. it's probably on one of her lists by now.
> 
> I can't really decipher the rest, but it's sounds an awful lot like a wardrobe malfunction.



Tom Tom Tom... ..LMAO...I didn't bring back the cold weather, Canada gave that to us...LOL...and I brought a head cold...LOL  

LMAO wardrobe malfunction....dunno ladies what do you think?


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Ang, I've already scolded Cait for bringing back the cold weather.. she feels badly about that and promised to do better next time. I know she will .. it's probably on one of her lists by now.
> 
> I can't really decipher the rest, but it's sounds an awful lot like a wardrobe malfunction.


     My lips are sealed ...heheh , if I said anything it would indeed be the pot calling the kettle black...  but lets just say that there were remarks about beer and b00bage and then stories got told and my oh my it escalated from there but I must have been totally innocent as I did not come back home with a cold...just a sore throat....   and get your mids out of the gutter that was from talking too much and sinus issues...yea thats what it was sinus issues


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Aha!! So you admit there was some truth to that story.... heheh actually I do know the truth....and yes I am allowed to ground him but per Ms Carrie cannot spank him with a wet noodle because he might enjoy that too much



Nope, not an ounce of truth to it...girl scout honor..lol....but then there was a lot of rum in my drink....hmmmmm


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> My lips are sealed ...heheh , if I said anything it would indeed be the pot calling the kettle black...  but lets just say that there were remarks about beer and b00bage and then stories got told and my oh my it escalated from there but I must have been totally innocent as I did not come back home with a cold...just a sore throat....   and get your mids out of the gutter that was from talking too much and sinus issues...yea thats what it was sinus issues



Hey I thought we decided I was an angel just like you


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Tom Tom Tom... ..LMAO...I didn't bring back the cold weather, Canada gave that to us...LOL...and I brought a head cold...LOL
> 
> LMAO wardrobe malfunction....dunno ladies what do you think?



She gets kidnapped by a pirate and look what happens.. throwing a friendly country under the bus like that. 

disclaimer: Cait is actually right .. it's Montreal's fault, but don't tell her that.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> disclaimer: Cait is actually right .. it's Montreal's fault, but don't tell her that.



that's all I'm saying!!!


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey I thought we decided I was an angel just like you


Oh yea... That's right, you and I be Angel Buddies.... lol..what was that old country song by that old guy with the long pony tail...(Willie Nelson??) about Angels who fly too close to the ground???? heheh I think that is where you and I fit in at...


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Oh yea... That's right, you and I be Angel Buddies.... lol..what was that old country song by that old guy with the long pony tail...(Willie Nelson??) about Angels who fly too close to the ground???? heheh I think that is where you and I fit in at...



sounds about right


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> She gets kidnapped by a pirate and look what happens.. throwing a friendly country under the bus like that.
> 
> disclaimer: Cait is actually right .. it's Montreal's fault, but don't tell her that.


lol....Lets not get John started on Quebec and we will be alright


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> lol....Lets not get John started on Quebec and we will be alright



He does have this thing about Quebec, eh!


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> that's all I'm saying!!!



Well ya know Cait is has already been discussed repeatedly that once it is in writing it is factual and the only thing I saw there was CAIT IS RIGHT so there it is a fact in writing


----------



## Carrieannew

Damn I go to lunch and come back to pages... WTH that is my job.. ok let me try to get all this. 



katydidbug1 said:


> Hey there Miss Angy....Well John did keep telling me to cover up...LMAO!!!...(and yes I know you are joking)  It was awesome meeting you too....although I do think one of the kids needs to be grounded....making up stories...just saying...lol



Something about the sun... I dunno. And yes he does need to be grounded. I heard he didnt make his bed today also.



acm563 said:


> Oh Tom, you are definitly going to meet me and Teresa in December if you can get away from your golfing buddies long enough  and if I can snag Ms Carrie ya never know when we will make a trip to Boston...lol so be vewy vewy scared as Carrie will defintly have MUCH to say.  There will definitely be stories to tell without being told  seriously.... and we shall definitely take you to ACs with us and we shall all sit along the side wall...(except for me...I shalll be sitting at a table in my squirrel tail hat.... )



Anytime for the boston thing. Cait you in also? 



katydidbug1 said:


> Hiya All
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say "Hey"....brought back a nice little cold with me from WDW...fun fun...but misery loves company....my Honey is sick too...lol
> 
> How is everyone else?



So cait and bob are sick.... John is sick... 

Carrie is not  Guess that just is proof to the stories. Thats all I'm sayin about that. 



acm563 said:


> Oh but it was so much fun even if it was just a story....but if you think I need to ground him then I will do just that the next time I see him



Get him.. 



acm563 said:


> Who all wants to make a detour to Myrtle Beach this weekend for a one day of fun at the new Hard Rock Park, the reviews are in and everyone I know loved it so I am getting ready to book a room tonight for Sunday night.... any takers????



Ohhhh how far is Myrtle Beach from me... I am childless hehehe



acm563 said:


> Aha!! So you admit there was some truth to that story.... heheh actually I do know the truth....and yes I am allowed to ground him but per Ms Carrie cannot spank him with a wet noodle because he might enjoy that too much



Ohh.. its not even a question of might. He would.



katydidbug1 said:


> Tom Tom Tom... ..LMAO...I didn't bring back the cold weather, Canada gave that to us...LOL...and I brought a head cold...LOL
> 
> LMAO wardrobe malfunction....dunno ladies what do you think?



I can not comment. As I have been told I had the same problem sunday. That and a lint problem.



acm563 said:


> My lips are sealed ...heheh , if I said anything it would indeed be the pot calling the kettle black...  but lets just say that there were remarks about beer and b00bage and then stories got told and my oh my it escalated from there but I must have been totally innocent as I did not come back home with a cold...just a sore throat....   and get your mids out of the gutter that was from talking too much and sinus issues...yea thats what it was sinus issues



Stories.... lots of stories... there were only 3 people in that room.. all i'm sayin about that.. and a camera phone



katydidbug1 said:


> Nope, not an ounce of truth to it...girl scout honor..lol....but then there was a lot of rum in my drink....hmmmmm



Yeah you were just knockin the drinks back in the room. Lush


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Damn I go to lunch and come back to pages... WTH that is my job.. ok let me try to get all this.
> 
> Something about the sun... I dunno. And yes he does need to be grounded. I heard he didnt make his bed today also.
> 
> Anytime for the boston thing. Cait you in also?
> 
> So cait and bob are sick.... John is sick...
> 
> Carrie is not  Guess that just is proof to the stories. Thats all I'm sayin about that.
> 
> Get him..
> Ohhhh how far is Myrtle Beach from me... I am childless hehehe
> 
> Ohh.. its not even a question of might. He would.
> 
> I can not comment. As I have been told I had the same problem sunday. That and a lint problem.
> 
> Stories.... lots of stories... there were only 3 people in that room.. all i'm sayin about that.. and a camera phone
> 
> Yeah you were just knockin the drinks back in the room. Lush


  Loving your recap Carrie... Boston thing, you just have to let me know when and I am there.... Cait, Bob AND John are sick....hmmmm..interesting  MB is 5 hours SOUTH of me....so come on lets go...and I just wonder on that lint problem I think someone just liked grabbing at you.... 
and I hope there will be many many more stories to remember as time goes on


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Loving your recap Carrie... Boston thing, you just have to let me know when and I am there.... Cait, Bob AND John are sick....hmmmm..interesting  MB is 5 hours SOUTH of me....so come on lets go...and I just wonder on that lint problem I think someone just liked grabbing at you....
> and I hope there will be many many more stories to remember as time goes on



Oh woah 5 hours south of you. Yeah thats a bit far seeing as you are what 7 hours from me maybe 8 hehe. 

Lets work on that boston thing. I had already promised Cait I would come up that way. I know the last weekend in June I am already coming up to Boston for either friday and saturday or at least saturday night. Ohh and Mel. We need to get mel too.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and I just wonder on that lint problem I think someone just liked grabbing at you....



Yeah really. How many times did he pick at me.. 

I really wish Angy you would not let Randy pick at me and touch my shirt next time we are together. I mean really... Its one thing to platonicly make out but grabbin my ta ta's.. come on now


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Lets work on that boston thing.



I'm in.. and I don't have to drive .


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah really. How many times did he pick at me..
> 
> I really wish Angy you would not let Randy pick at me and touch my shirt next time we are together. I mean really... Its one thing to platonicly make out but grabbin my ta ta's.. come on now


 Aha!!! so that is what this not posting due to drama is all about...the reality of it is he is scared I will find out he was making out platonically with his dear daughter...(lol..not sure when he fit all that in since he was with me 24/7) Well, I have something to say about that...
yea...ummm...
uhhuh....
now wait just a cotton picking minute here...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Aha!!! so that is what this not posting due to drama is all about...the reality of it is he is scared I will find out *he was making out platonically with his dear daughter*...(lol..not sure when he fit all that in since he was with me 24/7) Well, I have something to say about that...
> yea...ummm...
> uhhuh....
> now wait just a cotton picking minute here...lol



Now if that does not snap him out of lurkdom I have no idea what will


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Well ya know Cait is has already been discussed repeatedly that once it is in writing it is factual and the only thing I saw there was CAIT IS RIGHT so there it is a fact in writing



See...that's all I really saw too....LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Boston thing...sounds good to me too...like Tom said..don't have to drive....oh wait...I don't drive...LOL...yup all of you come here...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Boston thing...sounds good to me too...like Tom said..don't have to drive....oh wait...I don't drive...LOL...yup all of you come here...



 

Slackers

Gosh. 

Ok peeps pick a date. Lets go.. 

Planners Unite... tomorrow
Yeah cause see i dont plan stuff. I just jump on board.. and tell people what to do


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Stories.... lots of stories... there were only 3 people in that room.. all i'm sayin about that.. and a camera phone
> 
> Yeah you were just knockin the drinks back in the room. Lush



Ummm....Dear.....Pot....Kettle.....Black....that's all I'm saying about that!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ummm....Dear.....Pot....Kettle.....Black....that's all I'm saying about that!



Oh no she did'nt
What u call me sista
Ohh its on.. like donky kong.

I dont drink  


 
You know Cait.. we can say anything we want and agree about what "happened" in the room. They would believe us over John anyways


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no she did'nt
> What u call me sista
> Ohh its on.. like donky kong.
> 
> I dont drink
> 
> 
> 
> You know Cait.. we can say anything we want and agree about what "happened" in the room. They would believe us over John anyways



Don't get all  with me girlie....pshhh I don't drink either.

This is true Miss Carrie.....They will believe us...cause why....yup you guessed it....we are  ....just ask Bob, he'll tell ya....I'm an   and Angy knows it too...Yup she does...takes one to know one...lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no she did'nt
> What u call me sista
> Ohh its on.. like donky kong.
> 
> I dont drink
> 
> 
> 
> You know Cait.. we can say anything we want and agree about what "happened" in the room. They would believe us over John anyways


lol...sorry..if i went poof on u daughter dear...a cute verizon rep was at the door and he magically fixed all these issues I have been having with my internet connection so yippee I am happy happy now...and oh no...NO drinking...ur  now a teetotaller???whatever shall I do...adn had I known there was a GALLON of rum available to share I would have been accepting those offers


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> lol...sorry..if i went poof on u daughter dear...a cute verizon rep was at the door and he magically fixed all these issues I have been having with my internet connection so yippee I am happy happy now...and oh no...NO drinking...ur  now a teetotaller???whatever shall I do...adn had I known there was a GALLON of rum available to share I would have been accepting those offers



oooohhhh we like cute Verizon guys


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Don't get all  with me girlie....pshhh I don't drink either.
> 
> This is true Miss Carrie.....They will believe us...cause why....yup you guessed it....we are  ....just ask Bob, he'll tell ya....I'm an   and Angy knows it too...Yup she does...takes one to know one...lol


That is right we are "Charlies Angels" you me and Carrie...now we have to figure out who is Charlie


----------



## acm563

Ooops Carrie, I just realized something...lolrof.....u know that comment u just posted, go back and look at the photo again, I didnt realize it but look who is sitting next to John in that pic....and i would have never known if I hadnt went to check out your comment


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> oooohhhh we like cute Verizon guys


 This one was all muscle bound and probably all of 26  Cant hold a candle to the Hoseman tho,


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Don't get all  with me girlie....pshhh I don't drink either.
> 
> This is true Miss Carrie.....They will believe us...cause why....yup you guessed it....we are  ....just ask Bob, he'll tell ya....I'm an   and Angy knows it too...Yup she does...takes one to know one...lol



So this one time at disney......
Cait came to visit me and my roommate in our room .... 




acm563 said:


> lol...sorry..if i went poof on u daughter dear...a cute verizon rep was at the door and he magically fixed all these issues I have been having with my internet connection so yippee I am happy happy now...and oh no...NO drinking...ur  now a teetotaller???whatever shall I do...adn had I known there was a GALLON of rum available to share I would have been accepting those offers



Ohh did you get a picture of the guy? And say how u doin? Here is Carrie's number

Yeah a gallon hehehe. And then even made it safely back home to Tenn. Go figure. He probably already drank them all


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ooops Carrie, I just realized something...lolrof.....u know that comment u just posted, go back and look at the photo again, I didnt realize it but look who is sitting next to John in that pic....and i would have never known if I hadnt went to check out your comment



Haha I saw that. That is an acceptable pic. hehehehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Haha I saw that. That is an acceptable pic. hehehehehe



I wanna know <pout>


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> I wanna know <pout>


It was a slip up but actually very much an acceptable slip up if I do say so myself.....  and as for taking pictures of muscle bound hunks I only do that with my Chipps, all these normal guys get their egos overly inflated when you tell them how cute they are, then they take it for granted you will always feel that way so NOPE, no way, no how, not doin it, nuh uh....


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> So this one time at disney......
> Cait came to visit me and my roommate in our room ....



and John was doing a little dance......


----------



## acm563

Randy...I have one thing only to say since I see you lurking...    
You need a spanking 

hahahhahahahah..ok now if that doesnt get a posted response I give up


----------



## acm563

> Originally Posted by Carrieannew  View Post
> So this one time at disney......
> Cait came to visit me and my roommate in our room ....





katydidbug1 said:


> and John was doing a little dance......


do a litle dance...make a little luv..get down tonight...ooops sorry got off track...
Ok so this one time at band camp...(discamp) there were these 3 very naughty little children and a Momma Bear and a Daddy Bear and one day while they were out for a stroll at the Castle along came a....................... (your turn)


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> and John was doing a little dance......





acm563 said:


> do a litle dance...make a little luv..get down tonight...ooops sorry got off track...
> Ok so this one time at band camp...(discamp) there were these 3 very naughty little children and a Momma Bear and a Daddy Bear and one day while they were out for a stroll at the Castle along came a....................... (your turn)



Cait and Carrie where trying to sit and drink there afternoon tea


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> do a litle dance...make a little luv..get down tonight...ooops sorry got off track...
> Ok so this one time at band camp...(discamp) there were these 3 very naughty little children and a Momma Bear and a Daddy Bear and one day while they were out for a stroll at the Castle along came a....................... (your turn)





Carrieannew said:


> Cait and Carrie where trying to sit and drink there afternoon tea



when they realized it wasn't tea after all....


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> when they realized it wasn't tea after all....



When all of a sudden they heard a loud bang


----------



## acm563

> Originally Posted by acm563 View Post
> do a litle dance...make a little luv..get down tonight...ooops sorry got off track...
> Ok so this one time at band camp...(discamp) there were these 3 very naughty little children and a Momma Bear and a Daddy Bear and one day while they were out for a stroll at the Castle along came a....................... (your turn)





> :
> Originally Posted by Carrieannew View Post
> Cait and Carrie where trying to sit and drink there afternoon tea






katydidbug1 said:


> when they realized it wasn't tea after all....



...in reality it was an evil wicked potion designed to turn big strong men into quivering masses of jelly at the very sight of .....


----------



## acm563

when oops they heard a loud bang and it was Daddy Bear banging his hard head against the door yelling let me in let me in...but the 3 baby bears were vewy vewy scared...............


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> when oops they heard a loud bang and it was Daddy Bear banging his hard head against the door yelling let me in let me in...but the 3 baby bears were vewy vewy scared...............



if only we had some rum......


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> if only we had some rum......



and coke


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> if only we had some rum......


RUM you say roared Daddy Bear as he Tigger butted  his way into the room and grabbed the bottle that Baby Bear was holding...I will taste this rum...and from Bottle number one he took a long swig.....hhhmmmm, nope not quite right....this rum is too hot......


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> RUM you say roared Daddy Bear as he Tigger butted  his way into the room and grabbed the bottle that Baby Bear was holding...I will taste this rum...and from Bottle number one he took a long swig.....hhhmmmm, nope not quite right....this rum is too hot......



it needs some coke and lime....and baby brother bear has run away with the lime


----------



## acm563

...and as for the rum and coke he roared...this rum is too weak...He grabbed the Captain from the shelf and took a long hard drink.....aaahhh yes, this rum is just right....................... but Momma Bear squeaked..Oh no....I like the Raspeberry Rum much better....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> ...and as for the rum and coke he roared...this rum is too weak...He grabbed the Captain from the shelf and took a long hard drink.....aaahhh yes, this rum is just right....................... but Momma Bear squeaked..Oh no....I like the Raspeberry Rum much better....



mmmm.....Raspberry Rum, with coke and lime...said baby bear


----------



## buena vista

just curious.. who's doing the illustrations for this .. um .. fairytale??


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> That is right we are "Charlies Angels" you me and Carrie...now we have to figure out who is Charlie



hmmm...can't be Bob, or John, or Randy....who ever could it be...I know....Its TOM!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> just curious.. who's doing the illustrations for this .. um .. fairytale??



ummm...would you like me to draw you a picture Tom...I am quite good you know.....


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmm...can't be Bob, or John, or Randy....who ever could it be...I know....Its TOM!!



   "Good afternoon Angels"


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> "Good afternoon Angels"



Ohhhh la la


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> ummm...would you like me to draw you a picture Tom...I am quite good you know.....



oh I'm sure you are, but you're doing so well with the prose I think I can picture it well enough without art


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> "Good afternoon Angels"



See Angy told ya!


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmm...can't be Bob, or John, or Randy....who ever could it be...I know....Its TOM!!



Well cool...now Charlies Angels have a Charlie....  so what is our first  assignment boss , should we choose to accept it...Oh sorry wrong story line that was from MI...as in Mission Impossible not Michigan


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well cool...now Charlies Angels have a Charlie....  so what is our first  assignment boss , should we choose to accept it...Oh sorry wrong story line that was from MI...as in Mission Impossible not Michigan



boss? I thought Carrie was the boss  .. I'm just the mysterious voice on the intercom on Bosley's desk.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> "Good afternoon Angels"


ahhhh...You have the voice for the part Tom


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> boss? I thought Carrie was the boss  .. I'm just the mysterious voice on the intercom on Bosley's desk.


lol...well maybe I have forgotten the storyline then because as I recall Charlie always gave out the assignments..and Carrie isnt the boss, she is just BOSSY


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> lol...well maybe I have forgotten the storyline then because as I recall Charlie always gave out the assignments..and Carrie isnt the boss, she is just BOSSY


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol...well maybe I have forgotten the storyline then because as I recall Charlie always gave out the assignments..and Carrie isnt the boss, she is just BOSSY



I'll let Carrie defend herself on that one..  .. and yes, that Charlie did hand out the assignments, and while it's extremely tempting to do the same, I think it's best for all involved if I just stick to commentary.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...well maybe I have forgotten the storyline then because as I recall Charlie always gave out the assignments..and Carrie isnt the boss, she is just BOSSY





katydidbug1 said:


>



   

So true. 

Well from what I was told last night anyways.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...and as for the rum and coke he roared...this rum is too weak...He grabbed the Captain from the shelf and took a long hard drink.....aaahhh yes, this rum is just right....................... but Momma Bear squeaked..Oh no....I like the Raspeberry Rum much better....





katydidbug1 said:


> mmmm.....Raspberry Rum, with coke and lime...said baby bear



Okay get back to the story, I want to see how it ends.


----------



## ttester9612

Oh yea, I forgot to mention.  It appears you all (Angy, Carrie, Cait and Tom) have been very busy on this thread.  I go away for a few hours and I had to read through 7 pages.   Are you all having fun.......


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea, I forgot to mention.  It appears you all (Angy, Carrie, Cait and Tom) have been very busy on this thread.  I go away for a few hours and I had to read through 7 pages.   Are you all having fun.......



Its great they have been giving me something good to read   while I am board at work


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yea, I forgot to mention.  It appears you all (Angy, Carrie, Cait and Tom) have been very busy on this thread.  I go away for a few hours and I had to read through 7 pages.   Are you all having fun.......



Excuse me T. But I would like for you to refer to us correctly. 
We are now known as Charlies Angel's.  Or Tom's Angel's. I dont know whichever it is.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Its great they have been giving me something good to read   while I am board at work



Hey Char!!! Glad you have joined us over here. 

Hmmm to many women I dont think we can be Charlies Angels.. well we could be Charlies angels Plus 2


----------



## acm563

The end of the story is that Momma Bear is very very sad ....................


----------



## Mr Smee23

Cause Baby Bear drank all the rum.


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Cause Baby Bear drank all the rum.


...and ate all the cheese soup....


Hiya Bob I havent had a chance to tell you how nice it was to meet you and your honey. Both of you are real treasures


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Cause Baby Bear drank all the rum.



 Hi my friend.  Been mini golf or even lost a club lately...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Char!!! Glad you have joined us over here.
> 
> Hmmm to many women I dont think we can be Charlies Angels.. well we could be Charlies angels Plus 2



Plus 2?  I don't think that would work.  Now let's see, Char and I can be called the Heavenly Duel or the Dynamic Duel


----------



## PirateMel

Evening Ladies , and Bob.


It is sooo cold here, I am ready to get on a plane.
Reality really sucks.  

So where is all the rum gone to?


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Mel.

Yes it's cold and raining here.  I'm ready to go back to WDW. 

According to Smee, the baby bear drank all the rum.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Mel.
> 
> Yes it's cold and raining here.  I'm ready to go back to WDW.
> 
> According to Smee, the baby bear drank all the rum.



Disney on a dime is on right now - Travel channel if you need a fix.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Evening Ladies , and Bob.
> 
> 
> It is sooo cold here, I am ready to get on a plane.
> Reality really sucks.
> 
> So where is all the rum gone to?


Hi Mel It was nice to meet you  and yes I am ready to go back "home"


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Plus 2?  I don't think that would work.  Now let's see, Char and I can be called the Heavenly Duel or the Dynamic Duel


How about if you Char and Mel are the Heavenly Trio


----------



## goofydadof3

My Trip Report:

I met:


fantastic people, long lost parents and a hot older lady.  6 pair of HAHAs , 1 gallon of rum , 5 limes 1 used, a penguin(that was left at the room)

 more postcards than should be allowed in one persons hands, TOT and RRC back to back, parking lot tours and lindsey(i think) a pirate who was too nice to be a pirate, 

a new dance contest (butt off anyone?) ice cream with steam, a dancing mel and char. i met new friends and old souls and a funny accent man who was watching me, really, seriously.. dude,

 i sang neil diamond and nirvana and baby got back all in one night. i saw mickey and stich and celebrated two birthday's and a graduation(i don't care what they say TT you don't look a day over 30)

I had a great time and i am sick but its a home sick and maybe the cold bob gave me in the library.

and finally if i offened any one at all then you didn't get to know me and we can try again next time. provided everyone keeps their shirts on, seriously all that flesh it was like a place where you go and drink and girls take their clothes off and stuff.


John


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> My Trip Report:
> 
> I met:
> 
> 
> fantastic people, long lost parents and a hot older lady.  6 pair of HAHAs , 1 gallon of rum , 5 limes 1 used, a penguin(that was left at the room)
> 
> more postcards than should be allowed in one persons hands, TOT and RRC back to back, parking lot tours and lindsey(i think) a pirate who was too nice to be a pirate,
> 
> a new dance contest (butt off anyone?) ice cream with steam, a dancing mel and char. i met new friends and old souls and a funny accent man who was watching me, really, seriously.. dude,
> 
> i sang neil diamond and nirvana and baby got back all in one night. i saw mickey and stich and celebrated two birthday's and a graduation(i don't care what they say TT you don't look a day over 30)
> 
> I had a great time and i am sick but its a home sick and maybe the cold bob gave me in the library.
> 
> and finally if i offened any one at all then you didn't get to know me and we can try again next time. provided everyone keeps their shirts on, seriously all that flesh it was like a place where you go and drink and girls take their clothes off and stuff.
> 
> 
> John




Who is this? Never seen you post before


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Who is this? Never seen you post before




This is the man with the penguin!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> This is the man with the penguin!



Keep it


----------



## acm563

goofydadof3 said:


> My Trip Report:
> 
> I met:
> 
> 
> fantastic people, long lost parents and a hot older lady.  6 pair of HAHAs , 1 gallon of rum , 5 limes 1 used, a penguin(that was left at the room)
> 
> more postcards than should be allowed in one persons hands, TOT and RRC back to back, parking lot tours and lindsey(i think) a pirate who was too nice to be a pirate,
> 
> a new dance contest (butt off anyone?) ice cream with steam, a dancing mel and char. i met new friends and old souls and a funny accent man who was watching me, really, seriously.. dude,
> 
> i sang neil diamond and nirvana and baby got back all in one night. i saw mickey and stich and celebrated two birthday's and a graduation(i don't care what they say TT you don't look a day over 30)
> 
> I had a great time and i am sick but its a home sick and maybe the cold bob gave me in the library.
> 
> and finally if i offened any one at all then you didn't get to know me and we can try again next time. provided everyone keeps their shirts on, seriously all that flesh it was like a place where you go and drink and girls take their clothes off and stuff.
> 
> 
> John



   You loved all that cleavage and the only Lindsey I remember is the one at the entrance....  
You are an awesome guy and a wonderful friend(errrrrr....son) lol and we all need to do it again REAL soon!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  I pray you have a glorious day.



acm563 said:


> How about if you Char and Mel are the Heavenly Trio



"Heavenly Trio"  I like the sound of that.  Yep that's Char, Mel and I.....the "Heavenly Trio"


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone and a special good morning to my non posting Prince Charming 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good morning everyone!

It is quiet around here today where is everyone 

Hopefully you all are having  a great day but please get posting I'm board at work and need something to read


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It is quiet around here today where is everyone
> 
> Hopefully you all are having  a great day but please get posting I'm board at work and need something to read



Hey, that is my line. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It is quiet around here today where is everyone
> 
> Hopefully you all are having  a great day but please get posting I'm board at work and need something to read



In light of the recent "attacks" by the others.. its not suprising that some want to keep quiet. Or find other means of communication. 

Some people need to just let stuff go. And move on. But cant seem to do that. 

And hello Charlene!!  That was just my little vent for the day


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hi Carrie  

 in hopes they get over it and come back here


----------



## CinRell

Nothing says "no more boredom" or makes you smile like an Alpaca.






Well, unless it's an alpaca making a face at you at 4:00 a.m.






Hello from Sandy, Utah... I'm exhausted but succeeded in getting my client on EVERY tv station!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> In light of the recent "attacks" by the others.. its not suprising that some want to keep quiet. Or find other means of communication.
> 
> Some people need to just let stuff go. And move on. But cant seem to do that.
> 
> And hello Charlene!!  That was just my little vent for the day





CinRell said:


> Nothing says "no more boredom" or makes you smile like an Alpaca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless it's an alpaca making a face at you at 4:00 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Sandy, Utah... I'm exhausted but succeeded in getting my client on EVERY tv station!




Hiya Miss Cindy...welcome to the Dark Side....we have cookies...just don't try to steal them....you may end up like poor Bob

Miss Carrie....vent away   Love ya.


----------



## acm563

Hi all.....  and ummm...I thought we had talked quite a lot today...hehehe we must have been non posting posting  

Cindy hello girl and loving the pics.....

as for Drama....is that Drama, Drama, Drama....like Marsha, Marsha , Marsha off of the Brady Bunch???????????? 


Calgon.....take me away...............Ok its all gone...poof...all drama gone and released


----------



## Sha

Did anyone forget anything at WDW??? Im going back tomorrow  Last trip for this AP that I have. Will renew after I get back from Germany. 

I bought a bottle of wine today that I am taking to my friends on Monday... I got carded!!! Love it! The man was like there is no way you are going to be 40! That was a great compliment


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.

Love the Pic Cindy....

What drama?     I don't see any drama......just a bunch of folks that LOVES Disney.   

Another note, I ended up taking off work today.  Waiting for repair men to fix my furnace/AC...which I might need this weekend.  So I now have a 4 day weekend.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> Love the Pic Cindy....
> 
> What drama?     I don't see any drama......just a bunch of folks that LOVES Disney.
> 
> Another note, I ended up taking off work today.  Waiting for repair men to fix my furnace/AC...which I might need this weekend.  So I now have a 4 day weekend.



Ah... mental health day!!! good to do after a vacation too  

Morning everyone!!! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## acm563

Good morning to all my Dis-friends, I hope everyone has a stress and drama free day...... I still havent made hotel reservations for this weekend....  so I have some catching up to do for that today or G is going to be a very disappointed young man.

Teresa...aha....I KNEW IT!!!!! I could tell by the way you were talking to your hunky HVAC guy on the telephone you would be staying home to "assist" him today........  Have fun 

Mental Health Day ...Once I became certified as a Behavioral Therapist I learned that that term is relative. I came to the conclusion there are more mentally healthy people who are detained and the really nutty ones are still walking the street convincing everyone else they are sane.... 

...and nope Sha, didnt leave anything at WDW that is retrieveable, I left a good time with a great group of people but it has to remain there, showering the "world" with its pixie dust until we can return.

Char and Mel, it was fun talking to you in chat last night , you are both sweeties....as is a certain Smee..... 

Carrrie....less work , more play....Oh I forgot, you have to work to play...that sucks...

John.......I will have you know that my reference to a 3way involved a calling technique so get your mind out of the gutter....lol

...and to my handsome non posting Prince....Thanks for the calls yesterday....you still make my heart go pitty pat 


Seriously.................


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> :
> 
> Teresa...aha....I KNEW IT!!!!! I could tell by the way you were talking to your hunky HVAC guy on the telephone you would be staying home to "assist" him today........  Have fun



Unfortunately, the HVAC guy is NOT a hunk..  Turns out the problem is the motor which needs to be replaced.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Unfortunately, the HVAC guy is NOT a hunk..  Turns out the problem is the motor which needs to be replaced.



eeewwwww.....Is he one of those that you want to tell to please pull up his pants???  As for the motor...idk on that one....motor or more disney money...gee, tough decision......ummmm...uhhhh.....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> eeewwwww.....Is he one of those that you want to tell to please pull up his pants???  As for the motor...idk on that one....motor or more disney money...gee, tough decision......ummmm...uhhhh.....



Luckily he's not one of those....

It's either a new motor or buy a new unit..... ......at least the motor is cheaper.


----------



## katydidbug1

I am so glad its friday...my office is offically moving today, and everything is packed in Pink crates...so I have nada to do, till they tell me I can leave, which will hopefully be soon.

What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so glad its friday...my office is offically moving today, and everything is packed in Pink crates...so I have nada to do, till they tell me I can leave, which will hopefully be soon.
> 
> What is everyone else up to today?



  I'm going to Disney World!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm going to Disney World!!!



oh sure rub it in Girlie...oh wait, I just got back and am going again....ok...continue dancing.


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm going to Disney World!!!



     
YAY!!! I will be following in 27 more days!!!! I know you can hardly wait....The waiting is killing Genesis, he says the time is dragging and he has never wanted to go "home" as badly as he is wanting this vacation...Taking him to Hard Rock Park tomorrow to get him thru...Have a wonderful, wonderful time.....and I will look forward to the day when we will be there at the same time!


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> YAY!!! I will be following in 27 more days!!!! I know you can hardly wait....The waiting is killing Genesis, he says the time is dragging and he has never wanted to go "home" as badly as he is wanting this vacation...Taking him to Hard Rock Park tomorrow to get him thru...Have a wonderful, wonderful time.....and I will look forward to the day when we will be there at the same time!



I'm having a hard time sitting through this last half hour of work... darn half days are messing with my vacation schedule!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Jen Have a great time in Disney!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Thanks for all the good wishes, everybody!  I'll say hi to Mickey and everyone for you all!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everybody!  I'll say hi to Mickey and everyone for you all!



Tell him I'll see him in 2 weeks 2 day


----------



## CinRell

No love for me, Angie? Hrmph. C'mon now. I've been told I officially joined the dark side. And sha says there's cookies involved so I'm totally in

Ok.. since I HOPE I'm welcome in THIS thread... I'd like to post an intro.

I'm Cindy... PR extraordinaire from Ohio... am currently in Utah, joining a polygamist community. Ok no.. I"m here for work. I"m a bit slap happy as my days begin at 3 a.m. and end around 11 p.m. and I"m on my feet the entire time. I have a little break right now and can't take a nap or I'll never wake up so... here I am! (this trip's been a complete success so far, by the way, aside from the alpaca that kinda got away from us on Main Street in Salt Lake City. Ah well, made for a news segment they keep repeating which is just more attention for us)

I helped start and am now VP of a puppy mill rescue/education group called Marilyn's Voice, Inc.  We just became 501c 3 this week and are THRILLED!  www.marilynsvoice.org or find out more about us and puppy mills...

I'm 32... never married, no kids. ***please read this part so I don't get mean posts and emails down the road from people thinking they're outing me for something I openly talk about on these threads*** I have a boyfriend. It's a pretty rocky ... crumbling.. .dying relationship but I do still have feelings for him and a bit of hope... so I"m not walking away yet (though I am very, very, very close)...

I'm a HUGE flirt. The bf knows it. Heck he knows about everyone I talk to as far as guys go. He simply doesn't care (perhaps that's part of the issue)... I flirt and love it. ANd love to be flirted with. HOWEVER I don't cheat. And flirting on here is completely safe for me since I Don't do long distance relationships. 

So no I"m not "trolling" on here or here to cause drama. I'm here to make close friends. 

Honesty is important to me whether you are a friend or family or sig. other and if you lie to me... or about me.... I will throw a temper tantrum (hey at least I admit it!) and then consider the "relationship" over.

I appreciate people who come to me with complaints/ concerns.. I, myself, wasn't the type to do that until very recently when I learned a lesson (and made some amazing friends when I figured that out!!)


SOOOO more about me than you'd ever want to know.. but I Figured I"d lay it ALL on the table... let you meet the mess of a chick that I am... and then hope to have FUN


----------



## katydidbug1

Yup Miss Cindy we do indeed have cookies...like I said before, we share the cookies like good girls and boys...but don't try stealing them...or you will end up like  poor Bob


CinRell said:


> No love for me, Angie? Hrmph. C'mon now. I've been told I officially joined the dark side. And sha says there's cookies involved so I'm totally in
> 
> Ok.. since I HOPE I'm welcome in THIS thread... I'd like to post an intro.
> 
> I'm Cindy... PR extraordinaire from Ohio... am currently in Utah, joining a polygamist community. Ok no.. I"m here for work. I"m a bit slap happy as my days begin at 3 a.m. and end around 11 p.m. and I"m on my feet the entire time. I have a little break right now and can't take a nap or I'll never wake up so... here I am! (this trip's been a complete success so far, by the way, aside from the alpaca that kinda got away from us on Main Street in Salt Lake City. Ah well, made for a news segment they keep repeating which is just more attention for us)
> 
> I helped start and am now VP of a puppy mill rescue/education group called Marilyn's Voice, Inc.  We just became 501c 3 this week and are THRILLED!  www.marilynsvoice.org or find out more about us and puppy mills...
> 
> I'm 32... never married, no kids. ***please read this part so I don't get mean posts and emails down the road from people thinking they're outing me for something I openly talk about on these threads*** I have a boyfriend. It's a pretty rocky ... crumbling.. .dying relationship but I do still have feelings for him and a bit of hope... so I"m not walking away yet (though I am very, very, very close)...
> 
> I'm a HUGE flirt. The bf knows it. Heck he knows about everyone I talk to as far as guys go. He simply doesn't care (perhaps that's part of the issue)... I flirt and love it. ANd love to be flirted with. HOWEVER I don't cheat. And flirting on here is completely safe for me since I Don't do long distance relationships.
> 
> So no I"m not "trolling" on here or here to cause drama. I'm here to make close friends.
> 
> Honesty is important to me whether you are a friend or family or sig. other and if you lie to me... or about me.... I will throw a temper tantrum (hey at least I admit it!) and then consider the "relationship" over.
> 
> I appreciate people who come to me with complaints/ concerns.. I, myself, wasn't the type to do that until very recently when I learned a lesson (and made some amazing friends when I figured that out!!)
> 
> 
> SOOOO more about me than you'd ever want to know.. but I Figured I"d lay it ALL on the table... let you meet the mess of a chick that I am... and then hope to have FUN


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> No love for me, Angie? Hrmph. C'mon now. I've been told I officially joined the dark side. And sha says there's cookies involved so I'm totally in
> 
> Ok.. since I HOPE I'm welcome in THIS thread... I'd like to post an intro.
> 
> I'm Cindy... PR extraordinaire from Ohio... am currently in Utah, joining a polygamist community. Ok no.. I"m here for work. I"m a bit slap happy as my days begin at 3 a.m. and end around 11 p.m. and I"m on my feet the entire time. I have a little break right now and can't take a nap or I'll never wake up so... here I am! (this trip's been a complete success so far, by the way, aside from the alpaca that kinda got away from us on Main Street in Salt Lake City. Ah well, made for a news segment they keep repeating which is just more attention for us)
> 
> I helped start and am now VP of a puppy mill rescue/education group called Marilyn's Voice, Inc.  We just became 501c 3 this week and are THRILLED!  www.marilynsvoice.org or find out more about us and puppy mills...
> 
> I'm 32... never married, no kids. ***please read this part so I don't get mean posts and emails down the road from people thinking they're outing me for something I openly talk about on these threads*** I have a boyfriend. It's a pretty rocky ... crumbling.. .dying relationship but I do still have feelings for him and a bit of hope... so I"m not walking away yet (though I am very, very, very close)...
> 
> I'm a HUGE flirt. The bf knows it. Heck he knows about everyone I talk to as far as guys go. He simply doesn't care (perhaps that's part of the issue)... I flirt and love it. ANd love to be flirted with. HOWEVER I don't cheat. And flirting on here is completely safe for me since I Don't do long distance relationships.
> 
> So no I"m not "trolling" on here or here to cause drama. I'm here to make close friends.
> 
> Honesty is important to me whether you are a friend or family or sig. other and if you lie to me... or about me.... I will throw a temper tantrum (hey at least I admit it!) and then consider the "relationship" over.
> 
> I appreciate people who come to me with complaints/ concerns.. I, myself, wasn't the type to do that until very recently when I learned a lesson (and made some amazing friends when I figured that out!!)
> 
> 
> SOOOO more about me than you'd ever want to know.. but I Figured I"d lay it ALL on the table... let you meet the mess of a chick that I am... and then hope to have FUN



I officially love you Cindy Lou Who, but if you dont learn to spell my name I will roast you over the  hot coals Bob is turning over in Caits siggie.... 
As for the dark side...mmm...nope....no dark side allowed , we are all Angelic and heavenly here, or did you NOT find the time to read the pages and pages of post.

As for your BF...you have NEVER kept him or the rocky relationship a secret so no revelations there...as for FLIRTING....gasp....I would have never known that one..I thought you were all quiet and meek and mild mannered...no foot stomping, or temper tantrums...so I am shocked...appalled even.... 

So nice to meetcha...I am Angy.....the Angelic one... lol and I do not flirt but I do have this handsome fiancee who is now a non posting Prince because of the drama...and you can flirt with him all he wants cause he loves it and I know I have his heart so I have no issues when he flirts back.

So come on over and enjoy the ride, but your hands and feet must be kept inside the ride at all times...otherwise very very bad things might happen 


...and btw...I love everyone even those on the dark side and there's not a darned thing anyone can do about that!!!!


----------



## acm563

...alright already...I know...I know....

"Ok , so when we lie it makes baby Jesus cry, and so we ride around in parking lots .....lol....  so...maybe I do flirt just a wee bit....but it is all harmless "


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> I officially love you Cindy Lou Who, but if you dont learn to spell my name I will roast you over the  hot coals Bob is turning over in Caits siggie.... :



Sorry about that awnjee. I'll to better!

DOH! It was cait that said the cookie bit. Not sha. See. I am seriously in need of sleep. LOL!

What drama happened with Randy? Sucks


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Sorry about that awnjee. I'll to better!
> 
> DOH! It was cait that said the cookie bit. Not sha. See. I am seriously in need of sleep. LOL!
> 
> What drama happened with Randy? Sucks


 no drama happened WITH Randy...drama in general... 

Well, but then again plenty of drama with Randy...   and I am missing it....


----------



## ttester9612

Cindy,,,,  to the wonderful world of the Singles who are for  the Love of Disney Thread.

We have Cait, Angy and Carrie who are Charlies Angels and then Mel, Char and I who are the Heavenly Trio

Come join the fun and we try to keep the drama to a minimum.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hi Cindy - hope you are having a great time in Salt Lake City (that is where you are right) hopefully you will get some time to explore the city before you have to head home.


----------



## acm563

Mmmmm...okkkk...so my procrastination may actually end me up in WDW for the weekend because I cannot get a room anywhere decent for less than $350 a night and those even are booked...so guess what I am gonna do to make up for it...Take G to WDW for the weekend, hey its only 5.5 hours more than SC so why the hay not...YIPPEE!!!! I am going back home....wish I could have caught up with Jen....


----------



## CinRell

Thanks guys!  Salt lake is beautiful. I'm taking tons of pics for those who mentioned it before (anji)

I'm hoping tomorrow to get some exploring time. We have a rental and my boss mentioned maybe we can drive up the mountain. FUN!

However, somehow his license expired so I have to drive... which has been.. interesting.  And the thought of me driving up a mountain is enough to make ya either laugh or cry. I'm chosing laugh!

I'll post some pics late tonight. We just switched hotels (long story).. and this hampton is divine


----------



## acm563

Hoping to leave in about 15 minutes for Disney....Everyone thinks I am crazy...but oh well its a good crazy.....(((HUGS))) to all...Hope everyone has an awesome weekend.....


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning to all the DisFriends and DisPeeps.  I pray you have an enjoyable Holiday Weekend.

Angy, your not crazy, you just have a LOVE for Disney.  I pray you have a safe trip to and from the world.  Enjoy every minute of it....

Cin, I've never been to Salt Lake.  Looking forward to seeing some of those pics


----------



## Sha

morning from the World... OMG! funny thing last night, but that was PM'd to those who needed to know  and they also got pic text...    slow weekend trip... not rushing etc with mom. Came back because of the rain... she wont play in it. Oh... I still have to tell her the story from last night! LMAO


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> morning from the World... OMG! funny thing last night, but that was PM'd to those who needed to know  and they also got pic text...    slow weekend trip... not rushing etc with mom. Came back because of the rain... she wont play in it. Oh... I still have to tell her the story from last night! LMAO



Aw I got the email but no pic! Boooo... then again you don't have my number yet.

Another day in SLC... the rain has finally stopped and I am hoping the clouds lift so I can get better pics! Hoping to drive into the mountains... 

I had a bit too much wine last night and got hit on by an alpaca dude... at first I thought he was just a close talker but then my boss said later, laughing, he thought the guy was going to lay his head on my shoulder and sigh.  I told my boss that made me puke in my mouth a little bit.

Tonight is the gala. I think I will avoid the alkie. Or not.

*hugs* to everyone!


----------



## Sha

That is true... dont have that number. So then you missed some pics from today LOL no worries!

So I am home from another weekend at WDW! Had fun even with keeping it mild and low key for mom. Met up with Jen this afternoon and another dear friend  Cait said I was mean...  I have no idea what she was taling about LMAO


----------



## libertybell7

I love Disney..


----------



## mjperry

Im a 10 looking for the same. If you out there mressage me  im camguy202 on yahoo and myspace camguy440


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning and Happy Memorial Day to all my dear DisFriends and DisPeeps.

I pray you have a glorious day.

I'm heading to West Virginia to pickup my Dad.   Wasn't planning to drive on a holiday, but things happen, I pray traffic won't be to terrible.


----------



## Jenroc

A safe and very happy Memorial Day to all of you who are in the U.S.


----------



## Sha

Drive safe Teresa! Happy Memorial Day everyone! What else are in the plans for you all?? Am going to a friends up in Gainesville and relax, cookout etc.


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Memorial Day everyone.

Especially to all those who 'gave all' to keep us safe.  
Prayers to their families


----------



## Mr Smee23

Haven't posted in a few days.  Just wanted to say hi to all my disfriends. And of course one special someone.  You know who you are.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Memorial Day to all my dear DisFriends and DisPeeps.
> 
> I pray you have a glorious day.
> 
> I'm heading to West Virginia to pickup my Dad.   Wasn't planning to drive on a holiday, but things happen, I pray traffic won't be to terrible.



happy safe


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Haven't posted in a few days.  Just wanted to say hi to all my disfriends. And of course one special someone.  You know who you are.



Awww thanks Smee! I didnt know you thought I was special... youre so sweet!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Haven't posted in a few days.  Just wanted to say hi to all my disfriends. And of course one special someone.  You know who you are.



Hi Baby!!...Yup I know who I am  



Sha said:


> Awww thanks Smee! I didnt know you thought I was special... youre so sweet!!!!!



HAHAHAHAHA...you are so funny!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA...you are so funny!!!



What???!!!  He was talking to me!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> What???!!!  He was talking to me!



ok Sweetie....if you want to believe that...lol


----------



## CinRell

I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm HOME I AM HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> ok Sweetie....if you want to believe that...lol



HUGS!!!!!!!! love you


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm HOME I AM HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!



welcome home Cin! Hope it was a good weekend for you.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm HOME I AM HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad you made it home safely - hope you had a great time.


----------



## CinRell

Thanks, gals!  It was BUSY. my days started at 3:45 am and ended at 11 pm

I'm just so happy to be HOME and in my own bed!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone  and whew...4 Parks in one and a half days....I am EXHAUSTED!!!! We had a fun time, although I missed Randy like crazy but he kept me going with phone calls...
We rode ToT and RRC 5 times each, and then did all the other rides that G likes, no shows etc of course due to no time. I have to say I was surprised to be thinking gosh its way too hot....and it truly was...not so much the temp but the humidity was unbearable....Reminded me of why I havent moved to Fl yet.... 

I hope everyone had a wonderful 3 day weekend....

Teresa, guess what I finally did???? I finally bought the large Beauty and the Beast...I will post a pic of it once I get it set up where I want it....

Lots of work to catch up on as well as laundry AGAIN!!! geesh...pack, unpack..pack, unpack...lol Will post more later....

(((HUGS))) to all.....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone  and whew...4 Parks in one and a half days....I am EXHAUSTED!!!! We had a fun time, although I missed Randy like crazy but he kept me going with phone calls...
> We rode ToT and RRC 5 times each, and then did all the other rides that G likes, no shows etc of course due to no time. I have to say I was surprised to be thinking gosh its way too hot....and it truly was...not so much the temp but the humidity was unbearable....Reminded me of why I havent moved to Fl yet....
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful 3 day weekend....
> 
> Teresa, guess what I finally did???? I finally bought the large Beauty and the Beast...I will post a pic of it once I get it set up where I want it....
> 
> Lots of work to catch up on as well as laundry AGAIN!!! geesh...pack, unpack..pack, unpack...lol Will post more later....
> 
> (((HUGS))) to all.....



Welcome home Angy!! Sounds like you had a great excitement packed trip! I still haven't gotten my laundry caught up from my trip, I figure it is not going anywhere! LOL


----------



## CinRell

Good morning!! 

Did I mention I"m home? And while I'm so thankful to have gotten a full night's sleep in my bed... I'm wishing I were here right now:


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm home I'm HOME I AM HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome home Cin..don't forget to share your pics...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Teresa, guess what I finally did???? I finally bought the large Beauty and the Beast...I will post a pic of it once I get it set up where I want it....



You brought what  I'm so jealous. Can't wait until I see the pic...


----------



## acm563

Here is a pic of the Beauty and the Beast that I bought to cheer me up...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Did I mention I"m home? And while I'm so thankful to have gotten a full night's sleep in my bed... I'm wishing I were here right now:



Wow, loving the mountains in the background there Cindy...Looks like a beautiful area


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Wow, loving the mountains in the background there Cindy...Looks like a beautiful area



Well... see that in the background? *I* drove up it!  *yay me... driving up a mountain despite the cliffs directly to the right of my car!*






doesn't it look fake? everything there looks like the backdrop to a movie. I'm considering moving there....


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone  and whew...4 Parks in one and a half days....I am EXHAUSTED!!!! We had a fun time, although I missed Randy like crazy but he kept me going with phone calls...
> We rode ToT and RRC 5 times each, and then did all the other rides that G likes, no shows etc of course due to no time. I have to say I was surprised to be thinking gosh its way too hot....and it truly was...not so much the temp but the humidity was unbearable....Reminded me of why I havent moved to Fl yet....
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful 3 day weekend....
> 
> Teresa, guess what I finally did???? I finally bought the large Beauty and the Beast...I will post a pic of it once I get it set up where I want it....
> 
> Lots of work to catch up on as well as laundry AGAIN!!! geesh...pack, unpack..pack, unpack...lol Will post more later....
> 
> (((HUGS))) to all.....



Did you get to meet up with Jen while you were there?? I saw her just before I left... was difficult to meet up on Saturday. Glad you had a good trip!


----------



## ttester9612

Luv the pics Cindy.. I won't mind moving there myself.  Love the mountains.


----------



## Sha

Cin the pics are lovely!!! I bet it was hard to leave in a way


----------



## Jenroc

Morning everyone !

Cin -- Love the mountains ! I was in Utah years ago and found the scenery absolutely breathtaking too !!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone. I pray you have a glorious day.  

When I was in WDW earlier in this month I brought the book "An American Original Walt Disney" by Bob Thomas.  It's a wonderful book, Walt Disney was a fascinating man.  The imagination he had even as a young boy. I'm up to Chapter 21. Has anyone else read it?  Would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I pray you have a glorious day.
> 
> When I was in WDW earlier in this month I brought the book "An American Original Walt Disney" by Bob Thomas.  It's a wonderful book, Walt Disney was a fascinating man.  The imagination he had even as a young boy. I'm up to Chapter 21. Has anyone else read it?  Would like to hear your thoughts.



I havent Teresa but I heard it was good  Hope everyone has a great day too.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone 

Hope everyone has a stress free day. My morning has started off crazy with work issues already.....

No Teresa, I have not read that book but it sounds interesting.I always enjoy the show about Walt One Mans Dream at WDW....he was an interesting man.

Sha, didnt ever catch up with Jen....maybe next time....


----------



## Sha

Wooo hooo!!! Just got the Itinerary for the Germany Trip!!!! So exciting!


----------



## CinRell

Good morning my friends! I'm still not caught up on sleep... and still on left coast time. zzzzzzzzzz.... late to work again today.

Thought I'd share another pic with you. This is coming back down the mountain... I pulled off the side of the road.. this stream goes down the whole mountain. This area had 3 waterfalls spilling into a rushing stream... there were waterfalls down the entire mountain.. the snow is melting in some areas. Photos couldn't capture the beauty. The water was crystal clear.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Cindy, your Utah pics are really lovely. . .This one in particular caught my eye. . .


----------



## CinRell

Thanks Darcy!!  

It was so hard to capture the beauty in photos.. the sound, the atmosphere. I can't wait to go back in 2010!!!

Here is a little clip I took in the area of the falls that pic is from. The falls go allll the way down. I was driving so couldn't see well but i guess some falls were coming down from cliffs. It was snowy, but ok in short sleeves. Just gorgeous. 

I still LOVE my Disney but this place was Magical. I'm not a very religious person but it is definitely one of God's portraits of his abilities to create true beauty.

(that's my boss and the web guy who rode up with me you see in the tape)

Forgive my unsteady hands.. because of my glucose issue with my PCOS my hands always are quite unsteady... and I suck at filming hahaha


----------



## CinRell

And this is partway down the mountain looking into the valley where our convention was. The mountains in the distance were snowcapped and gorgeous but I couldn't capture it..






and for some reason I absolutely love old dead trees. This one, I thought, was beautiful.






Another waterfall






Can you see the prairie dog? (ground squirrel)

We kept saying he was so friendly.. turns out there was a dead one right near there So sad... might have been his mommy. She was VERY dead and he kept trying to get to her I didn't photo her she was very much a mess.






The top of the mountain!





Pretty cool place to live...






Aside from this LOL!






Snowbird Ski Resort





Ok.. I took so many pics I'll stop boring you. Here is the REAL reason I was there... I book this stuff.


----------



## CoMickey

Hi Cinrell -

Wonderful pictures! I'm glad you had a great time!  Looks so much like Colorado...snow in the mountains and green leaves in the city!  You'll have to book an event in Denver sometime.

I've been in CA for almost two weeks and will be here three weeks before going back to Denver and I honestly can say your pictures have made me homesick!  Hmmmm...


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Wooo hooo!!! Just got the Itinerary for the Germany Trip!!!! So exciting!



Yay Sha!!  Such an exciting way to celebrate your 40th birthday!  I've never been to Europe but it's on my 'bucket list'!  Maybe for my 50th!  That's just too scary to even see in black and white!


----------



## CinRell

CoMickey said:


> Hi Cinrell -
> 
> Wonderful pictures! I'm glad you had a great time!  Looks so much like Colorado...snow in the mountains and green leaves in the city!  You'll have to book an event in Denver sometime.
> 
> I've been in CA for almost two weeks and will be here three weeks before going back to Denver and I honestly can say your pictures have made me homesick!  Hmmmm...



Oh I WISH... but we're booked til at least 2012 in SLC.  HOWEVER now that I"m in love with the mountains and I hear CO is even MORE beautiful, I am thinking of planning a personal trip out there


----------



## CoMickey

Hi Teresa,

I've read the book but it has been a while ago.  I need to go back and reread it! When I went back to college several years ago I did a report on Walt for my English class and I read a lot of books but that was one of my favorites.  BTW - I got an A+ on that report!  Never thought it would be possible to get an A let alone an A+ after so many years of being out of school but I guess it helps when you love your subject!  

This weekend we were in Disneyland and on the way home we were talking and Mr. CA told me, "I have to warn you, my kids are trying to set me up with one of the Disney girls!"  I thought that was cute but I think we should try to set his 11 yo son or 14 yo daughter up with a Disney great grandchild instead.   Since Diane would be around 75 now I am guessing and the other daughter Sharon passed away.  



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I pray you have a glorious day.
> 
> When I was in WDW earlier in this month I brought the book "An American Original Walt Disney" by Bob Thomas.  It's a wonderful book, Walt Disney was a fascinating man.  The imagination he had even as a young boy. I'm up to Chapter 21. Has anyone else read it?  Would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## CoMickey

CinRell said:


> Oh I WISH... but we're booked til at least 2012 in SLC.  HOWEVER now that I"m in love with the mountains and I hear CO is even MORE beautiful, I am thinking of planning a personal trip out there



I am partial of course to CO and I do think it is more beautiful...we are in competition with Utah for ski business all the time!  If you do decide to go to CO let me know and I'd be happy to offer suggestions.  Rocky Mountain National Forest is one place I would suggest...we are taking Mr. CA's kids there and renting a 'cabin' for a weekend in July.  I'll send you pictures! 

I'll be living in DEN until September.  BUT if you had time and wanted to come in June you could use my apartment as a 'base camp' because I'll be in LA almost all of June...until July 7th.


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Wed all.

Awesome pictures Cin - I love the mountains and the waterfalls.

Love short weeks, hate short weeks!


----------



## Sha

Vicki - that would be a cool trip for you I am sure with Mr. Ca going along to help you celebrate it!   

Nice shots Cin! the video was nice... hearing the water rush by... granted the mountains I am going to see next week are small in comparison, I miss them terribly... cant wait to drive along Skyland Drive! Have been away too long it seems. 

Hope everyone has had a great day! Weather has been awesome!!!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> cant wait to drive along Skyland Drive! Have been away too long it seems.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great day! Weather has been awesome!!!


While Skyline Drive is beautiful any time of the year, it is never as awesome as in the Fall when the leaves are changing color....  If you get a chance to be up near Luray make certain you stop by Brookside Cabins for BF. I spent my honeymoon up there and it was one of the best places I have ever went and one of the best BF I have ever had...you will love it!


----------



## acm563

Hey Cin...I have really enjoyed your pictures It sounds like you had a really nice time....
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> While Skyline Drive is beautiful any time of the year, it is never as awesome as in the Fall when the leaves are changing color....  If you get a chance to be up near Luray make certain you stop by Brookside Cabins for BF. I spent my honeymoon up there and it was one of the best places I have ever went and one of the best BF I have ever had...you will love it!



oh I fully agree!!! there is one place up there that I have never been, or else if I did I was very young that I want to go by if we have time... Big Meadow... have you heard of it Angy?


----------



## ahoff

Great pics, Cin!  Reminds me of Switzerland.  And Sha, have a great trip to Germany!  I am sure you will have a great time.  Where are some of the places you are going to visit.  I think you said you will not be going to Neuschwanstein?  I hope Heidelberg is on your list, that was one of my favorite places.


----------



## ttester9612

That is so cute that his kids want to set him up with the Disney daughters.  Did you have the heart totell them that one is 75 and the other has passed away?  Good idea to match up the great grandchildren



CoMickey said:


> This weekend we were in Disneyland and on the way home we were talking and Mr. CA told me, "I have to warn you, my kids are trying to set me up with one of the Disney girls!"  I thought that was cute but I think we should try to set his 11 yo son or 14 yo daughter up with a Disney great grandchild instead.   Since Diane would be around 75 now I am guessing and the other daughter Sharon passed away.


----------



## goofygrl4

I would have to say im looking for an 8! I need some one who is as into Disney as I am, I travel to WDW about 2 a year! I love it LOVE it!


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> Great pics, Cin!  Reminds me of Switzerland.  And Sha, have a great trip to Germany!  I am sure you will have a great time.  Where are some of the places you are going to visit.  I think you said you will not be going to Neuschwanstein?  I hope Heidelberg is on your list, that was one of my favorite places.



Yes I will be going to Heidelberg  and no to Neuschwanstein


----------



## GalDisney

Sha, I like your 'Disney Diva'. I have the name'Disneyland Diva" on an email acct. of mine.


----------



## Sha

GalDisney said:


> Sha, I like your 'Disney Diva'. I have the name 'Disneyland Diva" on an email acct. of mine.



Thanks! My sister has been calling me that for a while now LOL never thought of it on my email  hmmmm


----------



## Kimmielee

.


----------



## GalDisney

Heck, run..dont walk..to gmail and create one lol


----------



## Sha

KIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!

You have been missed sweetie! Course, I never lost you   Havent packed yet. But then again, I havent gotten my PACKING list either  must be some sort of disruption like love in the air or something with my packing pro


----------



## Sha

GalDisney said:


> Heck, run..dont walk..to gmail and create one lol



last thing I need is another email to keep track of... i have 6 accounts for different needs... 4 for different types of junkmail or subscriptions


----------



## GalDisney

Yes, I know what you mean, I have too many myself.


----------



## ttester9612

goofygrl4 said:


> I would have to say im looking for an 8! I need some one who is as into Disney as I am, I travel to WDW about 2 a year! I love it LOVE it!



 to the wonderful world of the "Singles who are for the Love of Disney".  Feel free to jump right in and post to comments and/or share your experiences of Disney.  We would LOVE to hear them.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone  and a special Good Morning to my lurking Prince Charming  I hope eveyone has a beautiful day!


----------



## Jenroc

Top of the morning to all !!!!  Looks like it may be an awesome day.  Just about anything would be better than yesterday !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Yo

Sorry been lurkin. I be a lurker


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yo
> 
> Sorry been lurkin. I be a lurker



Well you were NOT the Prince Charming I was talking about... 
Stop following in "Dad's" footsteps....


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi all...hope everyone is doing well...took a little fall on Tuesday...didn't break anything, but bruised my "ego" more then anything...took a half day yesterday to recover.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well you were NOT the Prince Charming I was talking about...
> Stop following in "Dad's" footsteps....



Me... follow in footsteps.. never

Prince Charming is a lie. That's all I am gonna say about that. Disney lied to me. hehehe. Just a little bitter lately. It shall pass




katydidbug1 said:


> Hi all...hope everyone is doing well...took a little fall on Tuesday...didn't break anything, but bruised my "ego" more then anything...took a half day yesterday to recover.



She needs a baloon for her buttocks


----------



## Keneke

Hm...looking waaay back at the original post, I guess I am a 7 (8 on a good day) looking for anyone 5-10.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Me... follow in footsteps.. never
> 
> Prince Charming is a lie. That's all I am gonna say about that. Disney lied to me...



Well, maybe you need to look at the "Enchanted" model--Prince Charming isn't the one you notice at first, he's the overworked single dad with the adorable 10 year old and the attraction grows gradually...  That's what I'm hoping for, anyway. (adorable 10 year old optional)

k.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, maybe you need to look at the "Enchanted" model--Prince Charming isn't the one you notice at first, he's the overworked single dad with the adorable 10 year old and the attraction grows gradually...  That's what I'm hoping for, anyway. (adorable 10 year old optional)
> 
> k.




I don't need the enchated role model. . .I just need someone who is interesting and interested in Disney. . .Oh, and I do have a penchant for bald guys. . .not sure why. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, maybe you need to look at the "Enchanted" model--Prince Charming isn't the one you notice at first, he's the overworked single dad with the adorable 10 year old and the attraction grows gradually...  That's what I'm hoping for, anyway. (adorable 10 year old optional)
> 
> k.



Very good point CG. Well and he was McDreamy hehe




nurse.darcy said:


> I don't need the enchated role model. . .I just need someone who is interesting and interested in Disney. . .Oh, and I do have a penchant for bald guys. . .not sure why. . .



Word on the bald guys... with tattoos... ohh baby hehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> She needs a baloon for her buttocks



You enjoy saying that a little to much


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Vicki - that would be a cool trip for you I am sure with Mr. Ca going along to help you celebrate it!



A very cool trip!  I think a trip to Disney France will be in the future.  



ttester9612 said:


> That is so cute that his kids want to set him up with the Disney daughters.  Did you have the heart totell them that one is 75 and the other has passed away?  Good idea to match up the great grandchildren



Didnt have the heart but planning to start working on the Disney ggchildren match up!  Now where do I find them. 




Kimmielee said:


> Vicki - you will only be in Denver until September... what did I miss???  Are you moving???? To be with Mr. CA???



Missed you!  Hope things have been well in your world!  
Well, I am seriously considering the move to CA.  Things are wonderful with Mr. CA and I will be here (Im in LA) now almost all of  June.   I have to give my 60 day notice for my apartment in July so I will be committed after that date but its looking like I spent my last snowy winter in CO.  Ill miss CO but I think CA will make up for any homesickness I get.  OMG being 45 min. from a Disney Park is pure heaven for me! 



CoasterAddict said:


> Well, maybe you need to look at the "Enchanted" model--Prince Charming isn't the one you notice at first, he's the overworked single dad with the adorable 10 year old and the attraction grows gradually...  That's what I'm hoping for, anyway. (adorable 10 year old optional)
> 
> k.



Totally agree!  Prince Charming comes in all sizes, shapes, hair quantity and child count!  I see by your ticker that you a one day away from you trip!  Have a great time!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I don't need the enchated role model. . .I just need someone who is interesting and interested in Disney. . .Oh, and I do have a penchant for bald guys. . .not sure why. . .



Hmmmm...sounds like lust to me  and bald is sexy as well as tattoos to misquote Carrie


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hmmmm...sounds like lust to me  and bald is sexy as well as tattoos to misquote Carrie



Oh no missy, we are NOT going there. . .lol.  I was just saying that my last three "someones" were bald. . .so I apparently have a thing for bald guys. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh no missy, we are NOT going there. . .lol.  I was just saying that my last three "someones" were bald. . .so I apparently have a thing for bald guys. . .lol.



  What did I say    
I will have you know Randy thinks I am completely innocent and Tom thinks I am Angelic...(he made a point of telling me there was a difference between angelic and innocent )


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> What did I say
> I will have you know Randy thinks I am completely innocent and Tom thinks I am Angelic...(he made a point of telling me there was a difference between angelic and innocent )



ROFLMAO. . .hugs girlie. . .off to work for me. . .but YAY its my friday. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

Keneke said:


> Hm...looking waaay back at the original post, I guess I am a 7 (8 on a good day) looking for anyone 5-10.



 again!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone  
...and a special good morning to my taco cooking Prince 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. We are going to have another sunny warm one from the looks of it.....

...and YAY only 20 more days now til I can go back to The World.....


----------



## buena vista

TGIF everyone! Glorious day here in Boston. Sorry for not posting more often. It's been a busy week, but rehearsals for Sunday's concert have been going great. Carmen is such a fun piece to sing and the soloists are amazing. 

Anyway, I'm taking a vacation day because someone decided it would be a good idea to schedule a 3 hour rehearsal in the middle of a workday...

Happy morning greetings to all the newcomers, regulars, lurkers, and angels 

Tom


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> TGIF everyone! Glorious day here in Boston. Sorry for not posting more often. It's been a busy week, but rehearsals for Sunday's concert have been going great. Carmen is such a fun piece to sing and the soloists are amazing.
> 
> Anyway, I'm taking a vacation day because someone decided it would be a good idea to schedule a 3 hour rehearsal in the middle of a workday...
> 
> Happy morning greetings to all the newcomers, regulars, lurkers, and angels
> 
> Tom



Hi CHARLIE   Your Angels havent talked to you in awhile... 

Good luck with Carmen, I would have loved to have came and seen it.

Have a fun day and a good weekend....


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  It is a glorious day.

Angy I'm jealous that your going back in 20 days. But then I'm having fun planning my dad's 80th Birthday Celebration in Disney.  At least I have that to look forward to.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone.  It is a glorious day.
> 
> Angy I'm jealous that your going back in 20 days....



So you're probably not even talking to me, then, since I'm looking at about 20 hours.


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> So you're probably not even talking to me, then, since I'm looking at about 20 hours.



LOL... have a great trip!!!


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> So you're probably not even talking to me, then, since I'm looking at about 20 hours.



Of course I'll talk to you....I'm joining you in the     dance.


----------



## Mr Smee23

No ten yr old daughter here.  Besides i don't know nothing about no Prince Charming.  But Princess Charming on the other hand.  Just might be out there. 

I am doing the 4  happy dance.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mr Smee23 said:


> No ten yr old daughter here.  Besides i don't know nothing about no Prince Charming.  But Princess Charming on the other hand.  Just might be out there.
> 
> I am doing the 4  happy dance.



Bob, you are so cute. . .I need to get Cait's email and send her your "hat" pics. . .lol


----------



## katydidbug1

nurse.darcy said:


> Bob, you are so cute. . .I need to get Cait's email and send her your "hat" pics. . .lol



Yup he is adorable....pretty sure I PM'd  you my e-mail addy about a week and a half ago...if you didn't get it, I'll PM it again.


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup he is adorable....pretty sure I PM'd  you my e-mail addy about a week and a half ago...if you didn't get it, I'll PM it again.



My bad sweetie. . .I forgot and yes it was there.  Pictures are winging their way to you now. . .


----------



## acm563

Busy day here...Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend....
(((HUGS)))


----------



## CinRell

YAY I planted my "stuff" today!  I"ve wanted to plant a garden for years but never had a spot... well I have a spot!!!

I planted 3 types of tomatoes (I hate tomatoes but my family loves them and I know they're really simple to grow..grew a ton at my ex fiance's in a really unlikely area .. and they produced TONS of fruit!)... plented beans, bell peppers, hot peppers, squash, zuccinni.. and I got a strawberry pot with 5 plants. I hope they grow ok... some already have little strawberries. The pot is odd but apparently made for them *shrug*

I'll take pics so you can all laugh at my sorry attempt.. I mean.. watch my beautiful garden grow!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> TGIF everyone! Glorious day here in Boston. Sorry for not posting more often. It's been a busy week, but rehearsals for Sunday's concert have been going great. Carmen is such a fun piece to sing and the soloists are amazing.
> 
> Anyway, I'm taking a vacation day because someone decided it would be a good idea to schedule a 3 hour rehearsal in the middle of a workday...
> 
> Happy morning greetings to all the newcomers, regulars, lurkers, and angels
> 
> Tom



Good to see you checking in--have a great concert!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone

For those that were around and visiting WDW in the 80's & 90's who can remember Discovery Island (not the one in AK) and a character breakfast on board the Empress Lilly Riverboat? That was the best character breakfast.  

I can, those were my two favorites. The original Discovery Island was on the small island that's in Bay Lake near MK. The riverboat is now the home of Fulton's Crab House.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> For those that were around and visiting WDW in the 80's & 90's who can remember Discovery Island (not the one in AK) and a character breakfast on board the Empress Lilly Riverboat? That was the best character breakfast.
> 
> I can, those were my two favorites. The original Discovery Island was on the small island that's in Bay Lake near MK. The riverboat is now the home of Fulton's Crab House.



Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a great day today!!! 

Teresa I never went to DI but I remember it... the boats to and from Ft Wilderness and WL go past it and you can see it. Didnt know about the character breakfast on ELR. Was away from WDW from 86-92 and will never stay away that long again if I can help it.


----------



## NedsTJ

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> For those that were around and visiting WDW in the 80's & 90's who can remember Discovery Island (not the one in AK) and a character breakfast on board the Empress Lilly Riverboat? That was the best character breakfast.
> 
> I can, those were my two favorites. The original Discovery Island was on the small island that's in Bay Lake near MK. The riverboat is now the home of Fulton's Crab House.



I have very fond memories of both the character breakfasts on the Empress Lilly and visiting Discovery Island.  Was very distraught (in a detatched sorta way) when I learned the Lilly was becoming some new restraunt and also when I disovered that Discovery Island was closed.   However, I don't ever recall that the Lilly was ever at Discover Island, and in my recollection it's always been at it's present berth.  (unless I'm just mis-interpreting the sentence...the coffee hasn't kicked in yet!)

You can view some photos of Discovery Island then and now here:

Old Disney Park Photos thread
(that's me on the right in the rolled-up jeans and sandy blonde hair!)

Scroll down a few posts/maybe a page or two and there are links to some new videos someone did of the boat and dock area...


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good Morning.  We used to do both the EL and DI.  DI was part of every vacation, we used to stay ay Fort Wilderness and would also do River Country.  I have a picture of my younger brother(he is now 29) sitting in a high chair crying because Goofy took his plate.


----------



## ttester9612

NedsTJ said:


> I have very fond memories of both the character breakfasts on the Empress Lilly and visiting Discovery Island.  Was very distraught (in a detatched sorta way) when I learned the Lilly was becoming some new restraunt and also when I disovered that Discovery Island was closed.   However, I don't ever recall that the Lilly was ever at Discover Island, and in my recollection it's always been at it's present berth.  (unless I'm just mis-interpreting the sentence...the coffee hasn't kicked in yet!)
> 
> You can view some photos of Discovery Island then and now here:
> 
> Old Disney Park Photos thread
> (that's me on the right in the rolled-up jeans and sandy blonde hair!)
> 
> Scroll down a few posts/maybe a page or two and there are links to some new videos someone did of the boat and dock area...



You need more coffee, and I need to write the sentence more clearer.  The Lilly has always sat where is today. I do miss having the character breakfast there. 

I need to see if I can find my old pics to post on that thread.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## hms1016

Hi everyone!  It's been awhile since I have been on the boards.  I had a great trip to WDW in May and am longing for my next trip in October.  I know many of you also went in May, so I hope your trips were as enjoyable as mine.  I was disappointed to not to get to ride Toy Story Mania since it was only open to AP and DVC during my visit.


----------



## Sha

hms1016 said:


> Hi everyone!  It's been awhile since I have been on the boards.  I had a great trip to WDW in May and am longing for my next trip in October.  I know many of you also went in May, so I hope your trips were as enjoyable as mine.  I was disappointed to not to get to ride Toy Story Mania since it was only open to AP and DVC during my visit.



Dont worry... it was down most of Sunday from what I heard for that weekend! But it is a fun ride as I went back last weekend and rode it


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone 
I hope everyone has an awesome week. Busy one here, with a lot of new policies we are implementing with work...which is always so much fun.... 

ie: Toy Story....really cute ride, even Genesis enjoyed it.  At least my score with it was better than on Buzz LightYear....eeek  I think the high score the day we were there was 225,700 and G scored 100,900 and I scored 99,700 so he didnt completely skunk me like Randy did on Buzz Light Year (oh yea I LET Randy win was the reason for that )


----------



## CoMickey

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone
> I hope everyone has an awesome week. Busy one here, with a lot of new policies we are implementing with work...which is always so much fun....
> 
> ie: Toy Story....really cute ride, even Genesis enjoyed it.  At least my score with it was better than on Buzz LightYear....eeek  I think the high score the day we were there was 225,700 and G scored 100,900 and I scored 99,700 so he didnt completely skunk me like Randy did on Buzz Light Year (oh yea I LET Randy win was the reason for that )



Glad to hear you liked Toy Story...Can't wait to go on it! They are opening the one at DL June 17 and the are having an AP preview the week of June 9but it's a lottery type of entry so not everyone with an AP will be able to preview.   Bot Mr. CA and I entered hoping we can get June 13 since we'll be there for his 14 yo daughters birthday.  Wish me luck!   

Have a great week everyone!  I am still in CA and loving every moment of it!  I'll be back in Denver this weekend for a wedding and then I'll be flying back to CA next Tues and will be here until after our July 4th WDW trip...


----------



## Sha

Morning Peeps! Hope you are all having a great day! I am running away shortly... LOL... thankfully no set schedule. Heading home to Virginia and then off to Germany! Yes Cait, passports are packed! Still some last minute things to do  


EMTJen saw you online... hadnt gotten to chat with you lately. the pics from last week are up too! And some on myspace. 

Will try and be up on my Germany pics, but have to study too for NCLEX


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> EMTJen saw you online... hadnt gotten to chat with you lately. the pics from last week are up too! And some on myspace.



Good morning everyone!  I am back from my LOOOONNGG trip to the World (it seriously seemed like I was gone forever, it was wonderful!).  Didn't get home until after midnight, we had the worst luck with our flights on this trip.  Now I'm struggling to stay awake and be productive at work... booo.  

Angy, sorry I didn't get to meet up with you, my phone kept dying on me (my sister left her phone charger in our first room, so we had to share my charger), and then I accidentally deleted Sha's message with your cell phone number in it.  We'll have to meet up next time, definitely.  

And in more exciting news (exciting to me, at least..LOL), I've joined the ranks of the annual passholders.  We upgraded to APs right before leaving home, so a few more trips are definitely in the works.  Whee!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!



Sha said:


> Morning Peeps! Hope you are all having a great day! I am running away shortly... LOL... thankfully no set schedule. Heading home to Virginia and then off to Germany! Yes Cait, passports are packed! Still some last minute things to do
> 
> 
> EMTJen saw you online... hadnt gotten to chat with you lately. the pics from last week are up too! And some on myspace.
> 
> Will try and be up on my Germany pics, but have to study too for NCLEX



Have a wonderful vacation!



Emtgirljen said:


> Good morning everyone!  I am back from my LOOOONNGG trip to the World (it seriously seemed like I was gone forever, it was wonderful!).  Didn't get home until after midnight, we had the worst luck with our flights on this trip.  Now I'm struggling to stay awake and be productive at work... booo.
> 
> Angy, sorry I didn't get to meet up with you, my phone kept dying on me (my sister left her phone charger in our first room, so we had to share my charger), and then I accidentally deleted Sha's message with your cell phone number in it.  We'll have to meet up next time, definitely.
> 
> And in more exciting news (exciting to me, at least..LOL), I've joined the ranks of the annual passholders.  We upgraded to APs right before leaving home, so a few more trips are definitely in the works.  Whee!



Welcome Back Jen


----------



## acm563

Hello everyone...and as Darcy said on the other thread, my we have been quiet since we came back from Fl.... 

I have been super busy since I came back and work has been crazy this week...then trying to make up for ignoring my "home" friends , planning my work to PA next week, then on Northward for some fun time 
I will then come back home to go to Va Beach for a Pearl Jam concert, then onto WDW with son, then the end of the month back to the beach for a few days with another friend....then have some fun plans for July 4th weekend....and on and on...so I am BUSY but loving it...

Sha, I will catch up with you in Charlottesville one way or the other.... 

Jen, I too am sorry I missed you...will catch you next time around.

Teresa, you and I have to set dates etc for Avenue Q.....sorry havent been around much.

Cindy hope all is well in your world

Everyone else...have a fun remainder of your week....

...and...it appears we have lost "Charlie" my fellow Angels so typical of him..just a voice on the phone......


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Hello everyone...and as Darcy said on the other thread, my we have been quiet since we came back from Fl....
> 
> I have been super busy since I came back and work has been crazy this week...then trying to make up for ignoring my "home" friends , planning my work to PA next week, then on Northward for some fun time
> I will then come back home to go to Va Beach for a Pearl Jam concert, then onto WDW with son, then the end of the month back to the beach for a few days with another friend....then have some fun plans for July 4th weekend....and on and on...so I am BUSY but loving it...
> 
> Sha, I will catch up with you in Charlottesville one way or the other....
> 
> Jen, I too am sorry I missed you...will catch you next time around.
> 
> Teresa, you and I have to set dates etc for Avenue Q.....sorry havent been around much.
> 
> Cindy hope all is well in your world
> 
> Everyone else...have a fun remainder of your week....
> 
> ...and...it appears we have lost "Charlie" my fellow Angels so typical of him..just a voice on the phone......




Sounds like you have a lot of great plans planned - have fun especially when you head northward 

I won't be around much in the next few weeks I will be getting ready for my final divorce hearing and also having some surgery (please pray that all goes well for this) it is scheduled on June 27.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Tuesday everyone!




Emtgirljen said:


> And in more exciting news (exciting to me, at least..LOL), I've joined the ranks of the annual passholders.  We upgraded to APs right before leaving home, so a few more trips are definitely in the works.  Whee!



Oh, Jen...lol those APs can be dangerous for justifying those "extra" Disney trips! Glad to see you had a good vacation and welcome back!



acm563 said:


> Hello everyone...and as Darcy said on the other thread, my we have been quiet since we came back from Fl....



It's that post-trip, not yet fully involved in planning the next trip phenomenon where everyone gets quiet for a spell...Don't worry though, it shouldn't last long around here... 



disneyfanx3 said:


> I won't be around much in the next few weeks I will be getting ready for my final divorce hearing and also having some surgery (please pray that all goes well for this) it is scheduled on June 27.



Hi Char! Take good care in the next few weeks--your Disfriends will be thinking about you and sending our best wishes for a quick recovery from both the divorce and surgery


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Hello everyone...and as Darcy said on the other thread, my we have been quiet since we came back from Fl....
> 
> I have been super busy since I came back and work has been crazy this week...then trying to make up for ignoring my "home" friends , planning my work to PA next week, then on Northward for some fun time
> I will then come back home to go to Va Beach for a Pearl Jam concert, then onto WDW with son, then the end of the month back to the beach for a few days with another friend....then have some fun plans for July 4th weekend....and on and on...so I am BUSY but loving it...
> 
> Sha, I will catch up with you in Charlottesville one way or the other....
> 
> Jen, I too am sorry I missed you...will catch you next time around.
> 
> Teresa, you and I have to set dates etc for Avenue Q.....sorry havent been around much.
> 
> Cindy hope all is well in your world
> 
> Everyone else...have a fun remainder of your week....
> 
> ...and...it appears we have lost "Charlie" my fellow Angels so typical of him..just a voice on the phone......




who is charlie?

It's been quiet? I've been swamped at work... don't have a thing to say on the other thread... and been dealing with "summer stuff".. LOTS of mill rescues. We're getting 5 to 7 new babies today from one of the worst mills in Ohio so... our hands will be full of terrified, sick babies.  

I shoudl start figuring out the niagara falls thing but I also want to organize a puppy mill awareness event in my area which will take work... so.. life's busy in a GOOD way

Otherwise I'm doing great! My garden, for the most part, is still alive. 

Jen..I miss our chats!

Char.. congrats on the divorce hopefully coming to a close and of COURSE all of my prayers and thoughts with you for your surgery!


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of great plans planned - have fun especially when you head northward
> 
> I won't be around much in the next few weeks I will be getting ready for my final divorce hearing and also having some surgery (please pray that all goes well for this) it is scheduled on June 27.



I too have been very busy since we've been back from FL.  The work just piled up while I was gone because know one would do it.  Then on top of it, the emergency with my Dad, I just haven't had a chance to sit down and breath.

Char good luck with your surgery and with the final divorce. I will pray that all goes well for both.

Angy, tickets for Avenue Q goes on sale June 6.  I'll talk to you before then so we can decide which show to see.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Hello everyone...and as Darcy said on the other thread, my we have been quiet since we came back from Fl....
> 
> I have been super busy since I came back and work has been crazy this week...then trying to make up for ignoring my "home" friends , planning my work to PA next week, then on Northward for some fun time
> I will then come back home to go to Va Beach for a Pearl Jam concert, then onto WDW with son, then the end of the month back to the beach for a few days with another friend....then have some fun plans for July 4th weekend....and on and on...so I am BUSY but loving it...
> 
> Sha, I will catch up with you in Charlottesville one way or the other....
> 
> Jen, I too am sorry I missed you...will catch you next time around.
> 
> Teresa, you and I have to set dates etc for Avenue Q.....sorry havent been around much.
> 
> Cindy hope all is well in your world
> 
> Everyone else...have a fun remainder of your week....
> 
> ...and...it appears we have lost "Charlie" my fellow Angels so typical of him..just a voice on the phone......




I think most everyone has the post-Disney blues.  You get smacked in the face with responsibility and reality right after getting home. I am trying really hard to get back into the swing of work, parenthood, and homeownership...lol  I have some awesome plans for Independence Day this year too! There will be fireworks!!!!  

Charlie is a lurker these days I've noticed ....


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I think most everyone has the post-Disney blues.  You get smacked in the face with responsibility and reality right after getting home. I am trying really hard to get back into the swing of work, parenthood, and homeownership...lol  I have some awesome plans for Independence Day this year too! There will be fireworks!!!!
> 
> Charlie is a lurker these days I've noticed ....



I will watch fireworks from the rooftop of the Hospital I work at. . .I am working that night and the fireworks start at 9:30. . .typically the BUSIEST time for us. . .dang. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of great plans planned - have fun especially when you head northward
> 
> I won't be around much in the next few weeks I will be getting ready for my final divorce hearing and also having some surgery (please pray that all goes well for this) it is scheduled on June 27.



Charlene - please keep us posted on your surgery. Everything will work out. And you will have both huge things behind you.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I too have been very busy since we've been back from FL.  The work just piled up while I was gone because know one would do it.  Then on top of it, the emergency with my Dad, I just haven't had a chance to sit down and breath.
> 
> Char good luck with your surgery and with the final divorce. I will pray that all goes well for both.
> 
> Angy, tickets for Avenue Q goes on sale June 6.  I'll talk to you before then so we can decide which show to see.



Hey my magical express buddy  Still very glad you found me in the lobby that day. I was a little "lost"  

How is your dad?


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> ...and...it appears we have lost "Charlie" my fellow Angels so typical of him..just a voice on the phone......



Mea Culpa. I wish I had more time to play, but I'm still thinking of you all. Work pays the bills though and I'll have more play time soon .



CinRell said:


> who is charlie?



That would be me Cindy.. not sure how it started, but it was one of those 10 page-a-day-thread-out-of-control moments and Angy gave me the honor or being Charlie. Pretty funny exchange actually, but it was that one time and I guess I haven't shaken the moniker since then.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I think most everyone has the post-Disney blues.  You get smacked in the face with responsibility and reality right after getting home. I am trying really hard to get back into the swing of work, parenthood, and homeownership...lol  I have some awesome plans for Independence Day this year too! There will be fireworks!!!!
> 
> Charlie is a lurker these days I've noticed ....



Not so much a lurker as just not able to post more. I check in when I can, but it's a busy time at work. Should calm down a bit later this week though.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Not so much a lurker as just not able to post more. I check in when I can, but it's a busy time at work. Should calm down a bit later this week though.




Yeah .. all I hear is blah blah blah.. to busy for you guys... blah blah blah.. sucka

uh huh. Thats what I heard


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Mea Culpa. I wish I had more time to play, but I'm still thinking of you all. Work pays the bills though and I'll have more play time soon .
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me Cindy.. not sure how it started, but it was one of those 10 page-a-day-thread-out-of-control moments and Angy gave me the honor or being Charlie. Pretty funny exchange actually, but it was that one time and I guess I haven't shaken the moniker since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much a lurker as just not able to post more. I check in when I can, but it's a busy time at work. Should calm down a bit later this week though.



 Headed out the door in a few but had to respond to this....I am crushed..it appears Tom is saying I made this thread out of control.....  I am crushed, appalled, disillusioned..... and here I thought Charlie loved his angels and here he was the one the only CHARLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

And yes Carrie that is all I hear anymore from everyone is blah blah blah must work to pay the bills....to steal your terminology..."slackers"

Char...hope all goes well with surgery and final divorce .... 

For everyone else I have to run....Oh Tracy  on Fireworks


----------



## acm563

Oh almost forgot...just for Darcy   
SHAKE.....SHAKE....RATTLE...ROLL....BLOW,BLOW BLOW...... sorry hun I couldnt resist that one


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> And yes Carrie that is all I hear anymore from everyone is blah blah blah must work to pay the bills....to steal your terminology..."slackers"



Word my friend

I'll talk to you later - If I dont call you first call me tonight when you have time.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hmmm...Now I know why I didn't get any e-mail from Miss Carrie this afternoon...lol.  She was posting.

Just got a text from Bob.  They arrived in Orlando, just a bit ago and I believe that they are heading to MK for the night.  I'm not jealous much.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah .. all I hear is blah blah blah.. to busy for you guys... blah blah blah.. sucka
> 
> uh huh. Thats what I heard





buena vista said:


> Mea Culpa. I wish I had more time to play, but I'm still thinking of you all. Work pays the bills though and I'll have more play time soon .
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me Cindy.. not sure how it started, but it was one of those 10 page-a-day-thread-out-of-control moments and Angy gave me the honor or being Charlie. Pretty funny exchange actually, but it was that one time and I guess I haven't shaken the moniker since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much a lurker as just not able to post more. I check in when I can, but it's a busy time at work. Should calm down a bit later this week though.





Busy busy busy... uh huh, sure!!! LOL   


And Char good luck with everything, will keep you in my prayers hun!! 

And Angy, fireworks would be very good... very very good.  LOL


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Hey my magical express buddy  Still very glad you found me in the lobby that day. I was a little "lost"
> 
> How is your dad?



I'm happy I was able to assist and that you could get on the same ME bus as me.   

Dad's doing very good, I will be driving him back to South Carolina this coming weekend.  If all goes well he'll be there through August. That will give me enough time to plan his birthday surprise at WDW in December without him keep asking me "what are you doing?" and "aren't you tired of Disney?"


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm...Now I know why I didn't get any e-mail from Miss Carrie this afternoon...lol.  She was posting.
> 
> Just got a text from Bob.  They arrived in Orlando, just a bit ago and I believe that they are heading to MK for the night.  I'm not jealous much.



Yup .. busy afternoon hehe
Yeah I'm jealous so not fair. I hope you guys have a blast next week  Enjoy your time. 



ttester9612 said:


> I'm happy I was able to assist and that you could get on the same ME bus as me.
> 
> Dad's doing very good, I will be driving him back to South Carolina this coming weekend.  If all goes well he'll be there through August. That will give me enough time to plan his birthday surprise at WDW in December without him keep asking me "what are you doing?" and "aren't you tired of Disney?"



Great to hear TT. Cant wait till we can all get together again.


----------



## PirateMel

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of great plans planned - have fun especially when you head northward
> 
> I won't be around much in the next few weeks I will be getting ready for my final divorce hearing and also having some surgery (please pray that all goes well for this) it is scheduled on June 27.



Good luck with the Divorce, and I will keep my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.  Will keep you in my prayers


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm...Now I know why I didn't get any e-mail from Miss Carrie this afternoon...lol.  She was posting.
> 
> Just got a text from Bob.  They arrived in Orlando, just a bit ago and I believe that they are heading to MK for the night.  I'm not jealous much.



Cait - I just have two words for you - Have fun  

Hello everyone, reality does really suck, but it does pay for Disney


----------



## disneyfanx3

Thank you everyone for the prayers


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Cait - I just have two words for you - Have fun
> 
> Hello everyone, reality does really suck, but it does pay for Disney



Yep   you got that right, Mel...reality does suck....can I go back to Disney.


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Oh almost forgot...just for Darcy
> SHAKE.....SHAKE....RATTLE...ROLL....BLOW,BLOW BLOW...... sorry hun I couldnt resist that one



Oh my gawd.  .  .I can't believe you posted that.  .


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Angy, sorry I didn't get to meet up with you, my phone kept dying on me (my sister left her phone charger in our first room, so we had to share my charger), and then I accidentally deleted Sha's message with your cell phone number in it.  We'll have to meet up next time, definitely.



I couldve given it to you again Jen! Glad your back and you have graduated to the grown up pass!



acm563 said:


> Sha, I will catch up with you in Charlottesville one way or the other....



Sounds like a plan... just hope it all works out 



disneyfanx3 said:


> I won't be around much in the next few weeks I will be getting ready for my final divorce hearing and also having some surgery (please pray that all goes well for this) it is scheduled on June 27.



Lots of prayers for you Charlene



katydidbug1 said:


> Just got a text from Bob.  They arrived in Orlando, just a bit ago and I believe that they are heading to MK for the night.  I'm not jealous much.



LOL you will be there soon! And Cait, just because I am on the road doesnt mean I was really per say... packed


----------



## Jenroc

WOW -- take a couple days away from the site and looks what I miss !!!

To everyone who has returned from a trip or about to embark on a new one ... hope you had/have a great time !! (Sha -- we'll talk when you get back !!)

To everyone who has had or about to have a life altering event occur -- I hope it goes the way you want it to.

To everyone who is under the weather or has a loved one who is not well -- I hope they will be doing much better very, very soon.

And so as not to leave anyone else out -- I hope everyone else has a truely spectacular day !!!!

PS -- Cin --- how are the plans for NF coming along ??  Can't wait !!


----------



## Carrieannew

Good Morning Peoples!!!!! Sup

Nice rainy day here in CT. Happy hump day all. 

Today has to be better than yesterday.. cause well yesterday blew monkey balls... oh yeah family board ya ya

Cait.. packed ?! hehe I am sure you have been. Wish I was going to Disney soon.  

I got a call from bob last night. It was a quickie.. said guess where I am.. brat. Geez.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh my gawd.  .  .I can't believe you posted that.  .


...and I did it even before the  5 bone crushers last night....  
(hehehe your wish is my command and all of that...hahahah  )


----------



## acm563

Good Morning my dis peeps... 
and a special good morning to one handsome Prince   
 Cait, I hope you have an awesome time with your pirate.... I am headed Northward myself next weekend

I hope everyone has a wonderful day...

and Carrie stop being such a slacker and post m ore often....seriously , dude, .....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good Morning my dis peeps...
> and a special good morning to one handsome Prince
> Cait, I hope you have an awesome time with your pirate.... I am headed Northward myself next weekend
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day...
> 
> and Carrie stop being such a slacker and post m ore often....seriously , dude, .....



Really

Seriously

Dude

I dont know why people say I say those things so much, or why they say I text alot. Or why.. oh nevermind hehehe


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Hope a great day is out there for you. And those in the path of rough weather stay safe!

Jenroc- yes, we will talk when I get back, but will be here too... just wont be living on here right now.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Busy busy busy... uh huh, sure!!! LOL
> 
> And Angy, fireworks would be very good... very very good.  LOL


 Fireworks are always good, and that is all I have to say about that 

Have a fun day Tracy


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Fireworks are always good, and that is all I have to say about that
> 
> Have a fun day Tracy



I agree
Yet I don't think we are talking about fireworks hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

People say to post.. 

I post.. 

Ya'll got nothing

Lets go people. I really dont want to work. I only have today, tomorrow and half day friday.. keep me entertained.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I agree
> Yet I don't think we are talking about fireworks hehe



....well i dunno Carrie...last time I checked sparks can cause fireworks and if ya think about all those old movies you kind of saw fireworks in the sky during certain moments I cant repeat because this is a family board and......ummm....yea all of that


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ....well i dunno Carrie...last time I checked sparks can cause fireworks and if ya think about all those old movies you kind of saw fireworks in the sky during certain moments I cant repeat because this is a family board and......ummm....yea all of that



I know about fireworks ... and your talking about sparkelers.. those are fun . I have used them before.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I know about fireworks ... and your talking about sparkelers.. those are fun . I have used them before.



I repeat...one day I am gonna have to have a long talk with my daughter....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Good Morning my dis peeps...
> and a special good morning to one handsome Prince
> Cait, I hope you have an awesome time with your pirate.... I am headed Northward myself next weekend
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day...
> 
> and Carrie stop being such a slacker and post m ore often....seriously , dude, .....



Thank Angy....I am hoping too...got a ton of phone calls last night...they were at MK having a ball.


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank Angy....I am hoping too...got a ton of phone calls last night...they were at MK having a ball.


Awww Cait, you are going to have such an aweome time, your pirate is a keeper


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I repeat...one day I am gonna have to have a long talk with my daughter....



One day the sky is going to fall.. yup


----------



## acm563

...and just for a certain lurker out there that shall continue to remain nameless......this one is just for you..... 
             
There does that make it all better??????????????????????


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All...

I need to do some dancing  

    till I leave for Mickey
      till I see my Honey!!

Gonna be on VACA all next week so I may not be around much, but gonna try to at least get some pics up on my smug and onto MySpace


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> One day the sky is going to fall.. yup



.....well that too, but I was thinking more along the lines of birds, bees, fireworks, trains colliding...things of that nature...but maybe we should hold off on "THE" talk til u r a bit older


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank Angy....I am hoping too...got a ton of phone calls last night...they were at MK having a ball.




Its Cait!!!!!!!!!!!



acm563 said:


> Awww Cait, you are going to have such an aweome time, your pirate is a keeper



Yeah he is a keeper... Did I tell you what my mom said Cait... She said why couldnt you have met Bob first...  She just loves bob its too funny.


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Awww Cait, you are going to have such an aweome time, your pirate is a keeper



I'm planning on it


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Gonna be on VACA all next week so I may not be around much, but gonna try to at least get some pics up on my smug and onto MySpace



Umm.. really I expect to see posts and emails and photos. I will be sitting by my computer waiting. 



acm563 said:


> .....well that too, but I was thinking more along the lines of birds, bees, fireworks, trains colliding...things of that nature...but maybe we should hold off on "THE" talk til u r a bit older



Yes. I so am not ready for "that" talk yet. hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Its Cait!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah he is a keeper... Did I tell you what my mom said Cait... She said why couldnt you have met Bob first...  She just loves bob its too funny.



Yup its me!!!

LMAO..you snooze and all that....Mine, mine mine...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup its me!!!
> 
> LMAO..you snooze and all that....Mine, mine mine...lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>



oh my...I get so confused with all this mother talk......heheh I was getting ready to say....ummm...Carrie.....I never said that....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> oh my...I get so confused with all this mother talk......heheh I was getting ready to say....ummm...Carrie.....I never said that....



 

Its ok mother


----------



## Carrieannew

Umm people. I said I really dont want to work. So this lack of posting is tickin me off


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Umm people. I said I really dont want to work. So this lack of posting is tickin me off


Well come on Carrie....what do ya want me to do start another story line...Last time I did that "Charlie" accussed me of something which I have done forgotten what it was...but I think something along the lines of 10 pages of nonsense to paraphrase...and oh my I cannot take the humiliation of that ever again or I will just cry......................... 

But this one time at band camp.....................


----------



## katydidbug1

Just so everyone knows....I am not finished packing...I know, I know...but due to circumstances beyond my control, I have to wait to do some laundry till Saturday....haha Carrie


----------



## Carrieannew

*I need to tell everyone something

It's very important

Look at me people


CAIT IS NOT PACKED YET

Oh yeah I did it. I told them. She claims to be "almost" done. But really... she isnt!!!!!*


----------



## Carrieannew

Darnit she beat me

DARN U CAIT


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> *I need to tell everyone something
> 
> It's very important
> 
> Look at me people
> 
> 
> CAIT IS NOT PACKED YET
> 
> Oh yeah I did it. I told them. She claims to be "almost" done. But really... she isnt!!!!!*



beat ya to it, beat ya to it....hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Darnit she beat me
> 
> DARN U CAIT



Luv ya...hugs too even


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Luv ya...hugs too even



I don't "do" hugs


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *I need to tell everyone something
> 
> It's very important
> 
> Look at me people
> 
> 
> CAIT IS NOT PACKED YET
> 
> Oh yeah I did it. I told them. She claims to be "almost" done. But really... she isnt!!!!!*


OH MY GOODNESS!!!! and I thought Cait was the one with lists and such...hmmm, seems to me she may be just a bit twitterpatted.....so she is allowed....it kind of has a way of affecting you like that


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I don't "do" hugs



Yeah, whatever!!



acm563 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!! and I thought Cait was the one with lists and such...hmmm, seems to me she may be just a bit twitterpatted.....so she is allowed....it kind of has a way of affecting you like that



A little of that and an odd family thing....to long and messy to go into here


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I don't "do" hugs



Oh my...u will be causing it to rain Carrie...as I recall many hugs and pictures even


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Yeah, whatever!!
> 
> 
> 
> A little of that and an odd family thing....to long and messy to go into here



She called you a twitterpat
I'm just sayin


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Oh my...u will be causing it to rain Carrie...as I recall many hugs and pictures even



No No and No


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> She called you a twitterpat
> I'm just sayin




Now do NOT be twisting my words girlie  I said she was twitterpatted and that is a totally different thing


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Now do NOT be twisting my words girlie  I said she was twitterpatted and that is a totally different thing



Yeah really I dont know
I just heard twitter and pat and what not

Anyone have any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## CinRell

Jenroc said:


> PS -- Cin --- how are the plans for NF coming along ??  Can't wait !!



Plans? What plans? LOL at my rate, it'll just be me coming up to hang out with you LOL!


----------



## Emtgirljen

CIN!!!! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah really I dont know
> I just heard twitter and pat and what not
> 
> Anyone have any good plans for the weekend?



Me, me, me...I do I do....going to see my favorite Pirate


----------



## CinRell

Emtgirljen said:


> CIN!!!! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!



Hi my Jen!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone have any good plans for the weekend?


Well....since I am not allowed to repeat things told in confidence......  but yea...this little birdie I know is winging their way somewhere but I cant say where and no its not Cait and its not me til next weekend....
But yep thats all I can say on that matter....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Plans? What plans? LOL at my rate, it'll just be me coming up to hang out with you LOL!



Hiya Cindy Lou Who....Hope all is well in your world...Hows our little Tommy doing?????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well....since I am not allowed to repeat things told in confidence......  but yea...this little birdie I know is winging their way somewhere but I cant say where and no its not Cait and its not me til next weekend....
> But yep thats all I can say on that matter....



Wow sounds like that person has an awesome weekend planned
Tell them to have a blast for me


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Wow sounds like that person has an awesome weekend planned
> Tell them to have a blast for me



Yes, a much needed break  and an awesome weekend I believe.....

...but for now this little birdie has a conference call at 2 she needs to prepare for so that I can make the big bucks(yea right) to pay for my Disney addiction


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yes, a much needed break  and an awesome weekend I believe.....
> 
> ...but for now this little birdie has a conference call at 2 she needs to prepare for so that I can make the big bucks(yea right) to pay for my Disney addiction



That sounds like alot of fun. I have a conference call at 3. Yuck. Work.. blah


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> That sounds like alot of fun. I have a conference call at 3. Yuck. Work.. blah



Conference calls are a necessity when you work from a satellite office as I do so its one of the things I must accept....but the benefits of working from home far out weigh the annoyance of the many many conference calls...
Have a fun afternoon and catch up with me after ur 3pm then


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank Angy....I am hoping too...got a ton of phone calls last night...they were at MK having a ball.





katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All...
> 
> I need to do some dancing
> 
> till I leave for Mickey
> till I see my Honey!!
> 
> Gonna be on VACA all next week so I may not be around much, but gonna try to at least get some pics up on my smug and onto MySpace





katydidbug1 said:


> Just so everyone knows....I am not finished packing...I know, I know...but due to circumstances beyond my control, I have to wait to do some laundry till Saturday....haha Carrie



Cait I know you're excited to see your sweetie.......give my little brother (Smee) a hug from me..... 

 laundry not done. You better pray the power doesn't go out this weekend.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Cait I know you're excited to see your sweetie.......give my little brother (Smee) a hug from me.....
> 
> laundry not done. You better pray the power doesn't go out this weekend.



She better TT... I would never be that close to a trip and not have laundry or packing done... the horror....


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> She better TT... I would never be that close to a trip and not have laundry or packing done... the horror....



 Yep I've been there done, that.. it was a  situation...


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Yep I've been there done, that.. it was a  situation...



Oh I bet. That is why we plan ahead and get ready ahead. You know I really thought I had taught Cait better than that. Really did.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Cait I know you're excited to see your sweetie.......give my little brother (Smee) a hug from me.....
> 
> laundry not done. You better pray the power doesn't go out this weekend.



I'm hoping....and well if it does...I don't bring those 2 tops that need to be washed...LOL...I'll do with out

Miss Carrie...I will get you for this.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I bet. That is why we plan ahead and get ready ahead. You know I really thought I had taught Cait better than that. Really did.



GRRRRRRR....Listen you!!!....I am packed, darn it...those 2 tops are not necessary for the survival of my trip.  All the important stuff is in there.....and ready to go.  So there.  

ya know...will someone tell Carrie.....I'm not speaking to her.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> ya know...will someone tell Carrie.....I'm not speaking to her.



Carrie, sorry to say Cait's not speaking to you.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie, sorry to say Cait's not speaking to you.



Thank you T


----------



## connorsmom911

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of great plans planned - have fun especially when you head northward
> 
> I won't be around much in the next few weeks I will be getting ready for my final divorce hearing and also having some surgery (please pray that all goes well for this) it is scheduled on June 27.



Char, take it easy and hope everything goes fine!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie, sorry to say Cait's not speaking to you.



TT please tell Cait that the packing queen should be ready already... just sayin. Can't hold the title and still have things too do... thats all hehehe. 

Oh and that I said hi.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> TT please tell Cait that the packing queen should be ready already... just sayin. Can't hold the title and still have things too do... thats all hehehe.
> 
> Oh and that I said hi.



See, give the girl a boyfriend and all the old packing skills fly right out the window...


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> See, give the girl a boyfriend and all the old packing skills fly right out the window...



Mason I need to let you know that Cait is not talking to you. Of course that means that she is now talking to me woot woot. 

Seriously dude.. where have you been.. did ya drop off the planet.. ya post like once a year and you only post a response about packing.


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> See, give the girl a boyfriend and all the old packing skills fly right out the window...



      Good one Mason.

Glad to see you are still kicking, you have been missed. 



Carrieannew said:


> Mason I need to let you know that Cait is not talking to you. Of course that means that she is now talking to me woot woot.
> 
> Seriously dude.. where have you been.. did ya drop off the planet.. ya post like once a year and you only post a response about packing.



Carrie, Glad to hear she's back talking to you.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good one Mason.
> 
> Glad to see you are still kicking, you have been missed.



ditto Hi MM..and belated Happy Bday





> Carrie, Glad to hear she's back talking to you.



Well...idk T, I was told Carrie has been hearing voices...and that is all I am saying...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I bet. That is why we plan ahead and get ready ahead. You know I really thought I had taught Cait better than that. Really did.



uuummm...uuuhhhhh...Carrie whats up with the June in your siggie?????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> uuummm...uuuhhhhh...Carrie whats up with the June in your siggie?????



June.. in my siggy.. huh  

whatchu talkin about willis

oh that


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> June.. in my siggy.. huh
> 
> whatchu talkin about willis
> 
> oh that




 hmmm, gosh now I am hearing voices...I swear I heard someone say something about a quickie...now what does that mean exactly????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> hmmm, gosh now I am hearing voices...I swear I heard someone say something about a quickie...now what does that mean exactly????



Well there are different terms for a "quickie"

Not really certain in what context they were talkin about ya know


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Well there are different terms for a "quickie"
> 
> Not really certain in what context they were talkin about ya know


Well since you are my daughter and I am your Mom we will keep it purely platonic in our thought patterns here.... I would have to go over to the dark side if I take it elsewhere....

Seriously.......................................   



...and did ya get my recipe for a Bone Crusher?????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well since you are my daughter and I am your Mom we will keep it purely platonic in our thought patterns here.... I would have to go over to the dark side if I take it elsewhere....
> 
> Seriously.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...and did ya get my recipe for a Bone Crusher?????



Hehehe 

I did. And was thinking that might be something I should try.. say maybe this weekend.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hehehe
> 
> I did. And was thinking that might be something I should try.. say maybe this weekend.



Mmmm, yes they are awesome...    a pint of gin, vodka, triple sec, rum and champagne...nothing wrong with that at all


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...and did ya get my recipe for a Bone Crusher?????



Do I dare ask what is "Bone Crusher".


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Mmmm, yes they are awesome...    a pint of gin, vodka, triple sec, rum and champagne...nothing wrong with that at all



And expect a phone call after I have a few of those... Lets just hope I can stay away from pool furniture.. thats all im sayin




ttester9612 said:


> Do I dare ask what is "Bone Crusher".



hehehehehe tt said bone crusher


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> And expect a phone call after I have a few of those... Lets just hope I can stay away from pool furniture.. thats all im sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehehe tt said bone crusher


   
and Teresa I will send u the recipe...in fact I will do one better than that I will buy you one next month.... 2 if you can handle them


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and Teresa I will send u the recipe...in fact I will do one better than that I will buy you one next month.... 2 if you can handle them



Ohhh I think tt can handle 2


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> hehehehehe tt said bone crusher



     



acm563 said:


> and Teresa I will send u the recipe...in fact I will do one better than that I will buy you one next month.... 2 if you can handle them



Bring them on....I'm ready..  ... and as I recall I'm not doing the driving next month ..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Bring them on....I'm ready..  ... and as I recall I'm not doing the driving next month ..


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Mason I need to let you know that Cait is not talking to you. Of course that means that she is now talking to me woot woot.
> 
> Seriously dude.. where have you been.. did ya drop off the planet.. ya post like once a year and you only post a response about packing.



I've been around sort of, things just got a little *****y around here for a bit, so I thought I would take a breather.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> And expect a phone call after I have a few of those... Lets just hope I can stay away from pool furniture.. thats all im sayin



OMG!! I just now read this, dont know how I missed this yesterday! There is NO pool furniture in your future....and that is an ORDER  or I am going to be very upset with you young lady....


----------



## acm563

"There's a great big beautiful tomorrow...." and it is here..... 

Good morning dispeeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (hear that along the lines of Robin Williams Good Morning Vietnam!!!!!!)

I hope everyones day is filled with fun and laughter. I truly enjoyed chat last night, y'all are a riot!!!!! and I am glad to see things getting back into "normal" well as normal as this crazy group can ever be......

Some of you need to wake up this morning....I do not know how in the world everyone can sleep their lives away.... 


A special (((HUG))) to my sweetie this morning as well.....


----------



## ttester9612

I'm AWAKE......Good Morning everyone.  I pray you have a glorious day.  

I've been doing a SHA...been busy putting Disney packets together for my family to get them in the mood for our December trip.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'm AWAKE......Good Morning everyone.  I pray you have a glorious day.
> 
> I've been doing a SHA...been busy putting Disney packets together for my family to get them in the mood for our December trip.



If you didnt find the link to where all that info is for the designs let me know and I will look and find it again....I have some things I will bring you when I see you in July as well that I forgot to bring when I came in May....


----------



## acm563

...and I just realized something...today is Thursday....ONLY 2 MORE WEEKS TIL I GET TOGO HOME AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Good morning, good morning!!  Ok, I am here...and it's morning.  That's all I'm willing to give right now.  I'm at work so I can do all my disboard catching up.  Looks like my November trip might be falling apart...boo hoo!!   My dad doesn't think he's going to be able to get away with taking yet another week of vacation from work, and they are fearing that if they do November they won't be able to go to Florida in April next year, and I can't wreck their annual trip.  So, we may just postpone November and tack Disney onto the beach trip in April.  Man, I wish I was brave enough to take the boys myself, but I don't think I can do it with all their stuff.  We'll see though, nothing's been cancelled yet!

Other than that, everything is pretty good here in the great white north, just waiting for summer (still!!!!).  Weather has been chilly and damp the last couple days...fearing that it's gonna be one of those summers where we really don't get "summer" which is gonna suck!!  But I've got lots of stuff planned for me and the boys...Toronto Zoo, Butterfly conservatory, seasons passes to African Lion Safari, Storybook Gardens, Royal Ontario Museum...should be a busy and fun summer for us.  I'm trying hard to be the cool mom.... 

Oooh, and I got a Wii!!!   Well, not really, but my sister bought one and so did my mom, and because my sister still lives in my parent's basement, she really doesn't need hers, so she's "lending" it to me until she moves out (which will likely be never!)...oh my god it's addictive!!!   Connor is breezing through Lego Star Wars like it's second nature (makes me feel so old when my 5 yr old says, "It's ok mommy, just give it to me, I can do it myself" and he really is better at it than me after only 5 minutes!!!)


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Good morning, good morning!!  Ok, I am here...and it's morning.  That's all I'm willing to give right now.  I'm at work so I can do all my disboard catching up.  Looks like my November trip might be falling apart...boo hoo!!   My dad doesn't think he's going to be able to get away with taking yet another week of vacation from work, and they are fearing that if they do November they won't be able to go to Florida in April next year, and I can't wreck their annual trip.  So, we may just postpone November and tack Disney onto the beach trip in April.  Man, I wish I was brave enough to take the boys myself, but I don't think I can do it with all their stuff.  We'll see though, nothing's been cancelled yet!
> 
> Other than that, everything is pretty good here in the great white north, just waiting for summer (still!!!!).  Weather has been chilly and damp the last couple days...fearing that it's gonna be one of those summers where we really don't get "summer" which is gonna suck!!  But I've got lots of stuff planned for me and the boys...Toronto Zoo, Butterfly conservatory, seasons passes to African Lion Safari, Storybook Gardens, Royal Ontario Museum...should be a busy and fun summer for us.  I'm trying hard to be the cool mom....
> 
> Oooh, and I got a Wii!!!   Well, not really, but my sister bought one and so did my mom, and because my sister still lives in my parent's basement, she really doesn't need hers, so she's "lending" it to me until she moves out (which will likely be never!)...oh my god it's addictive!!!   Connor is breezing through Lego Star Wars like it's second nature (makes me feel so old when my 5 yr old says, "It's ok mommy, just give it to me, I can do it myself" and he really is better at it than me after only 5 minutes!!!)



Sorry to hear that about the Nov planning....

As for the Wii.... Yet another game system with tons of wires...hehheheehh.... uggh, I used to get so tired of too many game systems attached to my tv set It wouldnt have been so bad if my son had kept them on his tv but of course that wasnt big enough....lol Now that he lives alone tho even he is starting to realize the cord issue. I think at last count he had 5 systems hooked into the tv and this past weekend we spent a day in Richmond looking for Wii Fit...(didnt find it, very popular it seems)


----------



## Jenroc

connorsmom911 said:


> Good morning, good morning!!  Ok, I am here...and it's morning.  That's all I'm willing to give right now.  I'm at work so I can do all my disboard catching up.  Looks like my November trip might be falling apart...boo hoo!!   My dad doesn't think he's going to be able to get away with taking yet another week of vacation from work, and they are fearing that if they do November they won't be able to go to Florida in April next year, and I can't wreck their annual trip.  So, we may just postpone November and tack Disney onto the beach trip in April.  Man, I wish I was brave enough to take the boys myself, but I don't think I can do it with all their stuff.  We'll see though, nothing's been cancelled yet!
> 
> Other than that, everything is pretty good here in the great white north, just waiting for summer (still!!!!).  Weather has been chilly and damp the last couple days...fearing that it's gonna be one of those summers where we really don't get "summer" which is gonna suck!!  But I've got lots of stuff planned for me and the boys...Toronto Zoo, Butterfly conservatory, seasons passes to African Lion Safari, Storybook Gardens, Royal Ontario Museum...should be a busy and fun summer for us.  I'm trying hard to be the cool mom....
> 
> Oooh, and I got a Wii!!!   Well, not really, but my sister bought one and so did my mom, and because my sister still lives in my parent's basement, she really doesn't need hers, so she's "lending" it to me until she moves out (which will likely be never!)...oh my god it's addictive!!!   Connor is breezing through Lego Star Wars like it's second nature (makes me feel so old when my 5 yr old says, "It's ok mommy, just give it to me, I can do it myself" and he really is better at it than me after only 5 minutes!!!)




I hope your Nov plans don't get ruined .... we have to get together !  Maybe we can take over WDW together - 2 single moms with 4 kids, ruling the kingdom !!!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I've been around sort of, things just got a little *****y around here for a bit, so I thought I would take a breather.



Hi Gregg! Hope things are doing better for you. 

Morning everyone!!! I look out the window this morning and see mountains!! Nothing like the one Cin posted but the ones I would go riding on. So tempting to want to go to the stables and go ride but am 45 mins from there. 

Well, time to go downstairs and see my cousins LOL 2nd generation and find out what is on todays agenda besides a play tonight


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> I've been around sort of, things just got a little *****y around here for a bit, so I thought I would take a breather.



You sound like Randy geez. 

Men are such babies


Seems as though when Randy and Mason went away the drama did too.. I'm just sayin


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG!! I just now read this, dont know how I missed this yesterday! There is NO pool furniture in your future....and that is an ORDER  or I am going to be very upset with you young lady....



Got it.. no lawn chairs ie: pool furniture. 

I can't make any promises. You know what happens when I drink. Just need to keep my cell phone on me this time not in someon else's pocket. The good pants never have pockets.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!



connorsmom911 said:


> Good morning, good morning!!  Ok, I am here...and it's morning.  That's all I'm willing to give right now.  I'm at work so I can do all my disboard catching up.  Looks like my November trip might be falling apart...boo hoo!!   My dad doesn't think he's going to be able to get away with taking yet another week of vacation from work, and they are fearing that if they do November they won't be able to go to Florida in April next year, and I can't wreck their annual trip.  So, we may just postpone November and tack Disney onto the beach trip in April.  Man, I wish I was brave enough to take the boys myself, but I don't think I can do it with all their stuff.  We'll see though, nothing's been cancelled yet!
> 
> Other than that, everything is pretty good here in the great white north, just waiting for summer (still!!!!).  Weather has been chilly and damp the last couple days...fearing that it's gonna be one of those summers where we really don't get "summer" which is gonna suck!!  But I've got lots of stuff planned for me and the boys...Toronto Zoo, Butterfly conservatory, seasons passes to African Lion Safari, Storybook Gardens, Royal Ontario Museum...should be a busy and fun summer for us.  I'm trying hard to be the cool mom....
> 
> Oooh, and I got a Wii!!!   Well, not really, but my sister bought one and so did my mom, and because my sister still lives in my parent's basement, she really doesn't need hers, so she's "lending" it to me until she moves out (which will likely be never!)...oh my god it's addictive!!!   Connor is breezing through Lego Star Wars like it's second nature (makes me feel so old when my 5 yr old says, "It's ok mommy, just give it to me, I can do it myself" and he really is better at it than me after only 5 minutes!!!)




Sorry to hear about the trip hopefully it will work out.  Sounds like you have a fun summer planned - isn't amazing how quickly they catch on to all that electronic stuff.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trip hopefully it will work out.  Sounds like you have a fun summer planned - isn't amazing how quickly they catch on to all that electronic stuff.



Morning Charlene


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> You sound like Randy geez.
> 
> Men are such babies
> 
> 
> Seems as though when Randy and Mason went away the drama did too.. I'm just sayin



 Stop stealing my words to Randy and posting them here or he and I will stop ccing you on correspondence.....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Got it.. no lawn chairs ie: pool furniture.
> 
> I can't make any promises. You know what happens when I drink. Just need to keep my cell phone on me this time not in someon else's pocket. The good pants never have pockets.



    Well now I am confused, I htought the problem was that the GOOD pants DID have the pockets and thats why you didnt have ur cell on you


----------



## acm563

and ummmm...Carrie...the dis police will site you for your siggie.....I had the s word for pooh in there in that one comment I had in my siggie and they sited me....so just a word of caution there 

...but I have to say I like it...but whats the "real" thing????? heheheh
I thought that was Coca Cola............................( do they even still have those commercials)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well now I am confused, I htought the problem was that the GOOD pants DID have the pockets and thats why you didnt have ur cell on you



  

See the halo... its still there

Thats all im sayin about that.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and ummmm...Carrie...the dis police will site you for your siggie.....I had the s word for pooh in there in that one comment I had in my siggie and they sited me....so just a word of caution there
> 
> ...but I have to say I like it...but whats the "real" thing????? heheheh
> I thought that was Coca Cola............................( do they even still have those commercials)



Its not coca cola its coke.. darn southern people

COKE

just coke


----------



## acm563

Watch your 'Thoughts,' they become words. Watch your 'Words,' they become actions. Watch your 'Actions,' they become habits. Watch your 'Habits,' they become character. Watch your 'Character,' for it becomes your Destiny.'


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Its not coca cola its coke.. darn southern people
> 
> COKE
> 
> just coke



and it is SODA not Pop...darned Randy and that Pop


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and it is SODA not Pop...darned Randy and that Pop



I think people are not posting.. whats up with that... are we talking to much?


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Its not coca cola its coke.. darn southern people
> 
> COKE
> 
> just coke



Being I *am* a Southerner ... I will tell ya that I have always said Coke... but the bottle does say "Coca Cola" on it  

(this may only be interesting to me  ) on a historical note, the Gov. of Virginia was at my cousin's place (Graves Mountain Lodge) for the Blue Grass festival and did a proclamation in regards to the Graves family being in the state of Virginia for 400 years (since Jamestowne). Thought that was very cool. 

Am off to Monticello to take new pics! Have a great day everyone


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Watch your 'Thoughts,' they become words. Watch your 'Words,' they become actions. Watch your 'Actions,' they become habits. Watch your 'Habits,' they become character. Watch your 'Character,' for it becomes your Destiny.'



Very nice Angy!! thanks!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I think people are not posting.. whats up with that... are we talking to much?




  I give up on trying to figure it out Ya know last night I was chatty cathy, so I shut up so yall could get a word in edgewise and everyone was quiet again.... til I started talking again....whats up with that peeps I know we are not a shy bunch of folk here.....


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Being I *am* a Southerner ... I will tell ya that I have always said Coke... but the bottle does say "Coca Cola" on it
> 
> (this may only be interesting to me  ) on a historical note, the Gov. of Virginia was at my cousin's place (Graves Mountain Lodge) for the Blue Grass festival and did a proclamation in regards to the Graves family being in the state of Virginia for 400 years (since Jamestowne). Thought that was very cool.
> 
> Am off to Monticello to take new pics! Have a great day everyone



Very cool Sha, I will have to find out if my politician bike buddy was there last night .... I know it is all so interesting tracing our roots, If I can find it I have a huge write up from a paper about our heritage on the Irish side and how we were on the Pina etc etc...Interesting reading


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Its not coca cola its coke.. darn southern people
> 
> COKE
> 
> just coke


ummm...actually Carrie...I was referencing your now absent quote in your siggie about the real thing.... I dont think I have ever called it Coca Cola...was just referencing the commercial.....geesh....lol..... y'all take me too literally


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> See the halo... its still there
> 
> Thats all im sayin about that.


Well..I have never quite noticed your halo.....must not be any shine left there 
Mine on the other hand is totally gleaming.... I shined it up all 'purty' here this morning, it was  getting rather tarnished quickly in chat with y'all last night...and thats all I am saying on that.... 
....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ummm...actually Carrie...I was referencing your now absent quote in your siggie about the real thing.... I dont think I have ever called it Coca Cola...was just referencing the commercial.....geesh....lol..... y'all take me too literally



Yeah yeah yeah

blah blah blah


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah yeah yeah
> 
> blah blah blah



and my oh my those penguins are mighty excited dancing around there..... Are they headed south this weekend?


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning everyone, well except for Mason, cause I am not speaking to him...and by the way, did the laundry last night at my friends....and now I am packed...so there....Miss Carrie.

Talked to my Honey this morning, they had a fun day at DHS yesterday, he got his daughter on TOT and RnC yesterday, kinda conned her into it....she was less then thrilled...They are headed off to my favorite park today....Epcot.  

So here is my little dance for today.

  full days till I leave for WDW

 more full work day till I leave

  more night shifts till I leave

Any one else wanna dance with me


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning everyone, well except for Mason, cause I am not speaking to him...and by the way, did the laundry last night at my friends....and now I am packed...so there....Miss Carrie.
> 
> Talked to my Honey this morning, they had a fun day at DHS yesterday, he got his daughter on TOT and RnC yesterday, kinda conned her into it....she was less then thrilled...They are headed off to my favorite park today....Epcot.
> 
> So here is my little dance for today.
> 
> full days till I leave for WDW
> 
> more full work day till I leave
> 
> more night shifts till I leave
> 
> Any one else wanna dance with me



I am so happy for you Cait    

and ya never can tell who all you might run into down there if you look hard enough


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning everyone, well except for Mason, cause I am not speaking to him...and by the way, did the laundry last night at my friends....and now I am packed...so there....Miss Carrie.
> 
> Talked to my Honey this morning, they had a fun day at DHS yesterday, he got his daughter on TOT and RnC yesterday, kinda conned her into it....she was less then thrilled...They are headed off to my favorite park today....Epcot.
> 
> So here is my little dance for today.
> 
> full days till I leave for WDW
> 
> more full work day till I leave
> 
> more night shifts till I leave
> 
> Any one else wanna dance with me



No I will not dance with you as I do not get to go back till Oct. So there



acm563 said:


> I am so happy for you Cait
> 
> and ya never can tell who all you might run into down there if you look hard enough


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No I will not dance with you as I do not get to go back till Oct. So there



  well ya just never know "I" may be down there....  Genesis was complaining about the 2 weeks last night, was saying he wanted something or the other from there, waaah, waaah, waahh, and I said well u only have 2 weeks and he said I want it now, so I said OK I will go down there this weekend and get it for you  I cannot post his response on this board


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> well ya just never know "I" may be down there....  Genesis was complaining about the 2 weeks last night, was saying he wanted something or the other from there, waaah, waaah, waahh, and I said well u only have 2 weeks and he said I want it now, so I said OK I will go down there this weekend and get it for you  I cannot post his response on this board



family board family board
bad G


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> family board family board
> bad G


Yes, very bad G, and I have to wonder sometimes where in the world does he get it from....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yes, very bad G, and I have to wonder sometimes where in the world does he get it from....


----------



## katydidbug1

I so don't want to work today and my assistant is driving me nuts....and to top it off I am getting text pics from a pirate I know....he is so mean.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I so don't want to work today and my assistant is driving me nuts....and to top it off I am getting text pics from a pirate I know....he is so mean.



I dont know any pirates


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I dont know any pirates



ummm..you know then one I am dating, sweetie


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm..you know then one I am dating, sweetie



You're dating someone.. Get out of here! No way

Whats his name?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You're dating someone.. Get out of here! No way
> 
> Whats his name?



LMAO...you are so not funny girlie...you know exactly what his name is.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...you are so not funny girlie...you know exactly what his name is.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



you are a BRAT too


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> you are a BRAT too



Oh I never  been called a brat before 

Excuse me Angy

Would you please tell Cait I am not talking to her.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I never  been called a brat before
> 
> Excuse me Angy
> 
> Would you please tell Cait I am not talking to her.



All I'm hearing is blah blah blah...just sayin'


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> All I'm hearing is blah blah blah...just sayin'


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



Silly girl


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Silly girl



Me.. silly

Never


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Me.. silly
> 
> Never



hmmmmm...if you say so


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmmmm...if you say so



You know. Your all happy like your going to Disney this weekend or something. 

Geez

Some of us have to wait like till Oct. Its not fair. And I do not appriciate your happyiness.... ok.. ok ok


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You know. Your all happy like your going to Disney this weekend or something.
> 
> Geez
> 
> Some of us have to wait like till Oct. Its not fair. And I do not appriciate your happyiness.... ok.. ok ok



again all I am hearing is blah blah blah...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> again all I am hearing is blah blah blah...



   

Gosh people just hear things

Had a awhole other line typed here about say connecting doors. But that would make me a pot stirrer wouldnt it. Not sure...


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Gosh people just hear things
> 
> Had a awhole other line typed here about say connecting doors. But that would make me a pot stirrer wouldnt it. Not sure...



oooohhhh...watch it girlie


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> oooohhhh...watch it girlie



Only reason I will watch it is because this is TT drama free thread. 

What needs to be said will be said when it can be said calmly


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Only reason I will watch it is because this is TT drama free thread.
> 
> What needs to be said will be said when it can be said calmly



LMAO


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO



moving on


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> moving on



Yup...I'm going to Mickey


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup...I'm going to Mickey



Oh yeah?

Guess where I am going this weekend.

I am going to disney. Yup. 

Leaving work half day tomorrow. Then I am off. 

To bad we will just miss each other


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> I've been around sort of, things just got a little *****y around here for a bit, so I thought I would take a breather.



Hello Stanger,
Nice to see you again.  How is DL?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Guess where I am going this weekend.
> 
> I am going to disney. Yup.
> 
> Leaving work half day tomorrow. Then I am off.
> 
> To bad we will just miss each other


   OMG...WHAT??? WHO??? WHERE?????????WHEN?????? HOw did I miss all of this....gee I htought we were friends Carrie 
      


...and on a side note...ya know I truly love warm weather but this is just a tad ridiculous for June 5th...It will be 100* basically for the next 5 days with real feels up to 116* I think Randy has wished this upon me so that I will be happy with the cooler temps when I reach MI


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning everyone, well except for Mason, cause I am not speaking to him...and by the way, did the laundry last night at my friends....and now I am packed...so there....Miss Carrie.
> 
> Talked to my Honey this morning, they had a fun day at DHS yesterday, he got his daughter on TOT and RnC yesterday, kinda conned her into it....she was less then thrilled...They are headed off to my favorite park today....Epcot.
> 
> So here is my little dance for today.
> 
> full days till I leave for WDW
> 
> more full work day till I leave
> 
> more night shifts till I leave
> 
> Any one else wanna dance with me



Woo Hoo  
One week with no internet connection at work and I miss all the chatter  

I want to go to Disney this weekend too  
Lucky people.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG...WHAT??? WHO??? WHERE?????????WHEN?????? HOw did I miss all of this....gee I htought we were friends Carrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...and on a side note...ya know I truly love warm weather but this is just a tad ridiculous for June 5th...It will be 100* basically for the next 5 days with real feels up to 116* I think Randy has wished this upon me so that I will be happy with the cooler temps when I reach MI



Angy

We be friends 

I'm going to disney tomorrow to ride space mountain


----------



## Carrieannew

Ohhh we can talk about cait now. Cause she is on lunch and wont read anything till 2.. 

OMG  let me tell you


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Angy
> 
> We be friends
> 
> I'm going to disney tomorrow to ride space mountain


..........always the LAST one to know..I am so crushed  
and ahem no comment on space mountain


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhh we can talk about cait now. Cause she is on lunch and wont read anything till 2..
> 
> OMG  let me tell you


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ..........always the LAST one to know..I am so crushed
> and ahem no comment on space mountain



Oh and the teacups ohh and astro orbiter 

And then hit the AC and say Seriously... Really.. Dude


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


>



my my look at your pot 

its so pretty


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh and the teacups ohh and astro orbiter
> 
> And then hit the AC and say Seriously... Really.. Dude


...and ToT, and RRC, and Test Track and Mission Space, and Dinosaour and EE and................     
and no wearing my squirrel hat at AC


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> my my look at your pot
> 
> its so pretty



Someone is off the walls today.
Nice dancing Penguins


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> my my look at your pot
> 
> its so pretty


yea kinda makes me dizzy stirring all those pots....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...and ToT, and RRC, and Test Track and Mission Space, and Dinosaour and EE and................
> and no wearing my squirrel hat at AC



Ohhh. No cause that would mean I got on stage. Thats not happening. 
Just need to stay away from the jagerbombs at AC. That was the problem.



PirateMel said:


> Someone is off the walls today.
> Nice dancing Penguins



Aren't they cute. Yup Yup. 




acm563 said:


> yea kinda makes me dizzy stirring all those pots....



I shall put some pots next to my penguins


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Someone is off the walls today.
> Nice dancing Penguins



Yea I think its a left over issue from last night in chat Mel, you know she was really hyper and saying some things you would have been shocked by....
yep it has to be that


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yea I think its a left over issue from last night in chat Mel, you know she was really hyper and saying some things you would have been shocked by....
> yep it has to be that



"I" was saying some things.. 

OHhhhhhhh yes.. now I remember... NOT


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Yea I think its a left over issue from last night in chat Mel, you know she was really hyper and saying some things you would have been shocked by....
> yep it has to be that


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhh. No cause that would mean I got on stage. Thats not happening.
> Just need to stay away from the jagerbombs at AC. That was the problem.
> 
> Aren't they cute. Yup Yup.
> 
> I shall put some pots next to my penguins


Well as I recall it was YOUR fault that "I" ended up on stage so I am gonna make a few phone calls and see what my favorite "limo" driver can arrange for you....

and put some pots next to your penguins and say that 3 times fast after a jagerbomb or 2


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


>


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well as I recall it was YOUR fault that "I" ended up on stage so I am gonna make a few phone calls and see what my favorite "limo" driver can arrange for you....
> 
> and put some pots next to your penguins and say that 3 times fast after a jagerbomb or 2



Limo sweeettttt I want a limo driver

My fault. I don't recall that.. I dont recall much from that day actually. 

But I have the pictures to prove it


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> "I" was saying some things..
> 
> OHhhhhhhh yes.. now I remember... NOT



Well, thats the way "*I"* remember it and thats MY story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Limo sweeettttt I want a limo driver
> 
> My fault. I don't recall that.. I dont recall much from that day actually.
> 
> But I have the pictures to prove it


aha ..CAUGHT YA!!! I told u u had pics...and here I was so nice and I shared the pics Randy had of u....


----------



## acm563

...and sssshhhhhhhh....don't tell anyone but I think Carrie has selective memories......


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, thats the way "*I"* remember it and thats MY story and I'm sticking to it





acm563 said:


> aha ..CAUGHT YA!!! I told u u had pics...and here I was so nice and I shared the pics Randy had of u....



Well out of the 10 from that night.. 2 are not blurry.. i told you people to stand still geez. Could not have been that I was extremely drunk. 




acm563 said:


> ...and sssshhhhhhhh....don't tell anyone but I think Carrie has selective memories......



Ohh I hear that everyday from someone else.  Geez.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Well out of the 10 from that night.. 2 are not blurry.. i told you people to stand still geez. Could not have been that I was extremely drunk.


mmm....well it could have been that cute guy at the bar making u all shaky too 






> Ohh I hear that everyday from someone else.  Geez.


well where there is smoke there is fire


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> mmm....well it could have been that cute guy at the bar making u all shaky too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well where there is smoke there is fire



Remember that blond guy I was talking to. He just keep going I cant figure out this place. Now he was cute.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Remember that blond guy I was talking to. He just keep going I cant figure out this place. Now he was cute.


well I wouldnt know about any other guys....my eyes were on my man only


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> well I wouldnt know about any other guys....my eyes were on my man only



No silly goose. I pointed him out to you. Yup and then we ended up leaving at the same time and I was still talking to him.. duh


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No silly goose. I pointed him out to you. Yup and then we ended up leaving at the same time and I was still talking to him.. duh



lol..i MAY have casually noticed him, not that I could say for certain, I am sure if I noticed, which I didnt, that he was really hot and I probably told you something along the lines of "go for it" ....not that any of this occurred or anything...we cant have randy or anyone misunderstanding anything.......................


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Only reason I will watch it is because this is TT drama free thread.
> 
> What needs to be said will be said when it can be said calmly



You got that right   this is my "Drama Free Thread".....



acm563 said:


> Yea I think its a left over issue from last night in chat Mel, you know she was really hyper and saying some things you would have been shocked by....
> yep it has to be that



Yep she's HYPER alright.   But then there are a few others that might be HYPER to


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> You got that right   this is my "Drama Free Thread".....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she's HYPER alright.   But then there are a few others that might be HYPER to



Hello Ms T......and yes I have noticed quite a few hyper ppl on this board lately...Whats up with that? Do  ya know?? tell me huh huh huh... 
I am so glad that I am all nice and calm and normal and ever so organized.... I just dont think I could cope if I were a hyper person


----------



## acm563

...and I might add to this list of things that I may or may not have witnessed or contributed to that in the vague recesses of my mind(which I will have u know a certain someone was exploiting(oops did i say that I meant exploring) last night) I seem to recall one or 2 other instances where a certain Penguin loving female was hitting on and being hit on by a couple of cute Dis strangers


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...and I might add to this list of things that I may or may not have witnessed or contributed to that in the vague recesses of my mind(which I will have u know a certain someone was exploiting(oops did i say that I meant exploring) last night) I seem to recall one or 2 other instances where a certain Penguin loving female was hitting on and being hit on by a couple of cute Dis strangers



Do Tell   this must have been after I left chat last night..


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Guess where I am going this weekend.
> 
> I am going to disney. Yup.
> 
> Leaving work half day tomorrow. Then I am off.
> 
> To bad we will just miss each other



LMAO

Lucky Girl!!

Yup, we will just miss each other...darn it!


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> ...and I might add to this list of things that I may or may not have witnessed or contributed to that in the vague recesses of my mind(which I will have u know a certain someone was exploiting(oops did i say that I meant exploring) last night) I seem to recall one or 2 other instances where a certain Penguin loving female was hitting on and being hit on by a couple of cute Dis strangers



See the good things always happen when I leave chat early


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok so I go to lunch and come back and there are like 500 new pages...geez


----------



## acm563

...and Cait that is because Carrie was talking about you so much she used 500 pages...Bad Carrie...

and T and Char...u would b surprised at what goes on in the dark corners of that chat room and that is all I am saying


----------



## katydidbug1

LOL...Angy...I bet she only said nice things too..lol


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...Angy...I bet she only said nice things too..lol


  well of course


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...and I might add to this list of things that I may or may not have witnessed or contributed to that in the vague recesses of my mind(which I will have u know a certain someone was exploiting(oops did i say that I meant exploring) last night) I seem to recall one or 2 other instances where a certain Penguin loving female was hitting on and being hit on by a couple of cute Dis strangers




Me? Hitting on someone.. nooo... being hit on.. noooo


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Me? Hitting on someone.. nooo... being hit on.. noooo



       
well what about Mr Blondie


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> well what about Mr Blondie



Oh well I was just being friendly. And he was hot.


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Very cool Sha, I will have to find out if my politician bike buddy was there last night .... I know it is all so interesting tracing our roots, If I can find it I have a huge write up from a paper about our heritage on the Irish side and how we were on the Pina etc etc...Interesting reading



it was over the weekend... Friday or Saturday that Gov. Kain (?) was there. It is interesting! That is what this trip to Germany is and next year to England/Ireland. This is all on mom's side... my dad's is Irish we think (no one to ask anymore). 

Went to Mr. Jefferson's. Going to work on those pics later on. Got some nice shots. there was one I wish I had done but wasnt aware of being able to take it... might swing back up there to do that since I can get away with not paying for the tour since its outside. I did learn that they are restoring the brewery there. Mrs. Jefferson brewed beer every 2 weeks there. Very neat!
Going to The Madison's home on Saturday I think since that has been restored back.


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> Hello Stanger,
> Nice to see you again.  How is DL?



Ok I guess, haven't been in over a month, going though withdrawels at the moment....  Maybe weekend after next, have to see.



acm563 said:


> Yea I think its a left over issue from last night in chat Mel, you know she was really hyper and saying some things you would have been shocked by....
> yep it has to be that



Carrie, hyper?  I don't believe it


Cait....  See, you can pack less than a month out, works out fine every time.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Ok I guess, haven't been in over a month, going though withdrawels at the moment....  Maybe weekend after next, have to see.



It will be better when you renew that pass of yours... 



Master Mason said:


> Cait....  See, you can pack less than a month out, works out fine every time.



LMAO... if she only saw that i didnt really pack, things just got put in the bag!


----------



## acm563

For Darcy, who hates it when she misses chat...
chat summary...lol (not nearly as brillaint as ur board summaries tho)

Some ppl are going to WDW this weekend, they have made a solemn pledge to not touch their phone this time...(I dont think they will hold out on that one) No wandering off is allowed, and no collapsing in a drunken haze on pool furniture...No telling any lies because I do not want it to rain this weekend

We discussed the kidnapping and possible mutilation of PenB  who is rumored to be in a million pieces...Poor PenB...we are praying for his safe return.

Continued discussion of Bone Crushers and how the consumption of such leads to ppls houses and kitchen tables getting involved. Some do not like the name Pat and I was informed to tell him to change his name. altho I call him Patrick. It was adjudged and decreed that I am NOT innocent , and for some reason something about women being vindictive came out...not sure what i made of that one i

Supposedly there is a key to the dark recessed corners of my mind and someone gave Tracy the key to it  but the truth is  it is a protected by secret code that gets changed every 13 minutes , so the key doesnt work and noone ever had one to begin with ..There is a do not disturb sign up anyway...( has to do with being disturbed I think)   NOt sure where this story originated to begin with  but then again it doesnt take much to confuse me.... Have been confused for a while now.... 

Mel is planning cruises and what not..should be loads of fun  

Everyone wishing to be home and some will be shortly, others waiting til Aug.

Wiis were being taken into work and the haves are enjoying while the have nots want. and the Wii fit is causing muscle aches and pains

G has been hitting on Tracy 

Parking lot tours and baby jesus crying continues to be explored.

Does she or doesnt she...in reference to a certain waitress whom we all decided actually just wanted to sit down......

John was talking about things becoming projectile and then somehow blue light  movies were discussed in reference to that comment..(not certain if i could say the p word without being censored)

Jen was asked if she was dancing naked in the streets and she said no just her LR ( well I might have added the naked part but the dancing was factual)

Patty came in and we discussed deep llife issues  and said good night...

so that pretty much was the highlights of chat...nothing real interesting tonight...

Oh I did forget there was something mentioned about animals that involved the "b" word...I have forgotten the whole context of that one tho...and many references to ...and one day at band camp...then church camps and riding ponies....
There, that about sums it all up


----------



## dismem98

See I killed chat again........

am I amazing or just change the dynamics??    

    Sorry!!

Love ya all


----------



## dismem98

Totally fogot I was on the light side or the good??


Still love ya!!


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> Totally fogot I was on the light side or the good??
> 
> 
> Still love ya!!




lolrof...I was gonna say thats what broke chat Patty....the lines of good and evil are being joined...how scary...heheh one corrupts the other a little while the other attempts to lighten the darkness.......
Truth is there is alittle of both in all of us, it just depends on the moment


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OMG Angy, nice recap.  I think someone forgot the slogan, "What happens in chat stays in chat" lol


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Cait....  See, you can pack less than a month out, works out fine every time.



See all I am hearing is blah blah blah


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG Angy, nice recap.  I think someone forgot the slogan, "What happens in chat stays in chat" lol



Ooopppsss.... I stand corrected  guess that just goes to show why we should never try to join the lines of the dark side and the "light" side..... Angels tend to then fly too close to the ground....or I think that is what Cait and I discussed several pages back......
      
Have an awesome weekend


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> See all I am hearing is blah blah blah



Good morning Ms Cait....Hope you have a wonderful weekend with the Pirate...(and I know that you will)


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning all

Just gotta get through today, working both jobs then I am offically on VACA for a whole week....woooohoooo.

Of course heading to WDW on Sunday...get to meet up with a friends Honey on Sunday night (looking forward to finally meeting him), then my Honey and the girls arrive on Monday! Get to spend a few days with them, really looking forward to that.

Then get to spend the rest of the week in CT with my oldest friend, her hubby and their 5 month old baby (my favorite Nephew).  Good Auntie Cait bought him his first mouse ears before he was even born (found out she was preggers last May when I was at WDW.) 

Looking forward to being away from the office and the store for a full week. 

Just for you Miss Carrie...every single last item on my packing list has been crossed off.  Bags are sitting in a pile by the door waiting for me to pick them up and head to my friends in the AM.


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Good morning Ms Cait....Hope you have a wonderful weekend with the Pirate...(and I know that you will)



Hiya Miss Angy---on the phone with the Pirate right now.......we are going to have a great weekend....he is off to visit his brother today and will be coming back to wdw on Monday....can't wait to see him and meet his daughter.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  

What a recap Angy from chat  Now I know why I don't go in that often, someone might spill the beans or misinterpret about anything I said.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> What a recap Angy from chat  Now I know why I don't go in that often, someone might spill the beans or misinterpret about anything I said.



Good Morning Ms Teresa....and yes, I think that was exactly my point


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> For Darcy, who hates it when she misses chat...
> chat summary...lol (not nearly as brillaint as ur board summaries tho)
> 
> Some ppl are going to WDW this weekend, they have made a solemn pledge to not touch their phone this time...(I dont think they will hold out on that one) No wandering off is allowed, and no collapsing in a drunken haze on pool furniture...No telling any lies because I do not want it to rain this weekend
> 
> We discussed the kidnapping and possible mutilation of PenB  who is rumored to be in a million pieces...Poor PenB...we are praying for his safe return.
> 
> 
> Parking lot tours and baby jesus crying continues to be explored.
> 
> Does she or doesnt she...in reference to a certain waitress whom we all decided actually just wanted to sit down......
> 
> John was talking about things becoming projectile and then somehow blue light  movies were discussed in reference to that comment..(not certain if i could say the p word without being censored)
> 
> Oh I did forget there was something mentioned about animals that involved the "b" word...I have forgotten the whole context of that one tho...and many references to ...and one day at band camp...then church camps and riding ponies....
> There, that about sums it all up



Great recap Angy 

I was on and off the phone but I have to say that is pretty darn near exact. 

I have no comment about the penguin. I can't even talk about it without a tear.......





katydidbug1 said:


> Just for you Miss Carrie...every single last item on my packing list has been crossed off.  Bags are sitting in a pile by the door waiting for me to pick them up and head to my friends in the AM.



It's about darn time. Geez. Just sayin

I am also packed. Threw stuff in a bag last night. No list. I am sure I forgot something important.  Couldnt fit my downy wrinkle releaser in my quart bag... not good.... Stupid stupid security rules.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Ms Teresa....and yes, I think that was exactly my point



     


Tickets for Avenue Q goes on sale June 8th.


----------



## Carrieannew

*
Good Morning Peeps!

Rainy yucky morning here in CT. 

But I dont give a hoot since 12 hours from now I will be getting ready to land in sunny Orlando. I get to see my favorite mouse  

Not sure I am ready for the crazyness of Star Wars weekend. But I will attempt to handle it. 

If all goes as planned I will be sitting at the AC tonight. 

I know PenB was mentioned. I can not comment on weither he will be returned or not. I can just hope he is not in a million pieces as the person who took him claims. Ok ok ok. I left him in the room that morning in my drunkin hungover 7am packingness. But the point is he should be returned. Thats all I am saying about that. 

Now you guys just need to keep me entertained till 12:30 when I leave work. Lets go peoples.
*


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Great recap Angy
> 
> I was on and off the phone but I have to say that is pretty darn near exact.
> 
> I have no comment about the penguin.



Yes, I tried to relay it exactly as it happened Thank you for noticing that  You have to be actually "in there" to know what was or was not said....which means get your butt in there people as it has been mighty lonely in there lately.

I was trying to lighten things up just a bit....or so I thought.... 
heheheh while being factual....

Hope you have a fantastic weekend Carrie.....It will be a hot hot hot one here as with heat index is is up above 100*


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Tickets for Avenue Q goes on sale June 8th.



I will try to call you this weekend T....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Hope you have a fantastic weekend Carrie.....It will be a hot hot hot one here as with heat index is is up above 100*



Yes. I was told to wear my "light" clothes.. dunno what that means.. only have what clothes I have hehe. Its ok will just complain about the heat. 

And drink lots of water and liquids


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yes. I was told to wear my "light" clothes.. dunno what that means.. only have what clothes I have hehe. Its ok will just complain about the heat.
> 
> And drink lots of water and liquids


In all seriousness,with joking aside....please be certain to add water to the liquids you consume...I cannot stress to everyone enough how dehydrating alcohol is.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> In all seriousness,with joking aside....please be certain to add water to the liquids you consume...I cannot stress to everyone enough how dehydrating alcohol is.....



Yes mom


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yes mom



Ok...guess we need to get back to the seriousness of this board now....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ok...guess we need to get back to the seriousness of this board now....



Seriously


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously



Dude................

LYNDSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Dude................
> 
> LYNDSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Should I change my name to that? 
Or just get a name tag with that name hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Should I change my name to that?
> Or just get a name tag with that name hehe



lol...thats a good idea.....Make up a name tag that says that G has a shirt from The Punisher he got at DTD and it has the tag Frank on it and everytime he wears it ppl think his name is Frank!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...thats a good idea.....Make up a name tag that says that G has a shirt from The Punisher he got at DTD and it has the tag Frank on it and everytime he wears it ppl think his name is Frank!



Too funny

I am sure I will hear the name Lynsay many times this weekend.


----------



## acm563

...In fact...I think that will be my new standard sign for my window at WDW resorts.....anytime you see a sign in a window with Purple "LYNDSEY" and a green Mickey the world of Dis will know it is me.....or one of the Lyndsey Group.....If we ever get to go again I am making us all tshirts that say that whether we wear them or not


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...In fact...I think that will be my new standard sign for my window at WDW resorts.....anytime you see a sign in a window with Purple "LYNDSEY" and a green Mickey the world of Dis will know it is me.....or one of the Lyndsey Group.....If we ever get to go again I am making us all tshirts that say that whether we wear them or not



Too funny   

I do not wear t-shirts hehehe
Or visors


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Too funny
> 
> I do not wear t-shirts hehehe
> Or visors



oh come on....I think you would cute in a visor and t-shirt...LOL  

Still can't figure out where the Lindsy came from, but it was very funny at the time


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> oh come on....I think you would cute in a visor and t-shirt...LOL
> 
> Still can't figure out where the Lindsy came from, but it was very funny at the time



Cait you never had the pleasure of walking with John then... cause everyone he does not know is Lindsy

He calls out to anyone... girl... guy... Lindsy.. is that you.. Yup


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Too funny
> 
> I do not wear t-shirts hehehe
> Or visors








katydidbug1 said:


> oh come on....I think you would cute in a visor and t-shirt...LOL
> 
> Still can't figure out where the Lindsy came from, but it was very funny at the time



Very funny but yes you had to be there to understand , that is for certain....so many of the funny things were on a "you had to be there basis" which makes me feel kind of bad when we repeat them...kind of like the Seriously...Dude.....If I had no clue I would just think we were all confused  but in the context of the moment that it actually happened it still makes me  
As for tshirts and visors.....  I dont do the visors , have to have the cap tho for when I get soaked on Splash Mt....me and wet hair is a scary thing....and after all WDW is a family park, I wouldnt want to scare the kiddies 
Carrie,if we ever do this I will send you the transfer and you can attach it to any shirt of your choosing


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Cait you never had the pleasure of walking with John then... cause everyone he does not know is Lindsy
> 
> He calls out to anyone... girl... guy... Lindsy.. is that you.. Yup



Oh I had the pleasure...walking from Epcot to JR that Saturday night...I thought it was hysterical


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Cait you never had the pleasure of walking with John then... cause everyone he does not know is Lindsy
> 
> He calls out to anyone... girl... guy... Lindsy.. is that you.. Yup


     What was really hilarious was the day he did that and ppl behind us were telling women behind them "hey, that guys calling you"


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I dont do the visors , have to have the cap tho for when I get soaked on Splash Mt....me and wet hair is a scary thing....




Speaking of this.. 

You still dont know do you


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh I had the pleasure...walking from Epcot to JR that Saturday night...I thought it was hysterical



Oh yes.. that night also haha



acm563 said:


> What was really hilarious was the day he did that and ppl behind us were telling women behind them "hey, that guys calling you"



When you guys were on BTM or I think getting off and I was on the phone with her.. She was like what is he doing.. Cause you guys kept calling my name.. I think she was freaked out.. Oh no it was the voicemail he had set up for me. That made my mom mad hahaha


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yes.. that night also haha
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys were on BTM or I think getting off and I was on the phone with her.. She was like what is he doing.. Cause you guys kept calling my name.. I think she was freaked out.. Oh no it was the voicemail he had set up for me. That made my mom mad hahaha



I just can't figure out how he got stuck on the name Lindsey....too funny


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Speaking of this..
> 
> You still dont know do you



Ummmm, know what??? about MY Cap that was returned??? No not really, have heard so many stories......    
All I know was I would have had to buy another one as my wet hair is NOT a doable solution...lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yes.. that night also haha
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys were on BTM or I think getting off and I was on the phone with her.. She was like what is he doing.. Cause you guys kept calling my name.. I think she was freaked out.. Oh no it was the voicemail he had set up for me. That made my mom mad hahaha





ahhhh...ur vm.... That was beyond way out there.....  but still not certain why your mom was upset over it.....it was pretty much impossible to understadn...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ummmm, know what??? about MY Cap that was returned??? No not really, have heard so many stories......
> All I know was I would have had to buy another one as my wet hair is NOT a doable solution...lol



Ask your prince about it.. thats all I'm sayin about that



acm563 said:


> ahhhh...ur vm.... That was beyond way out there.....  but still not certain why your mom was upset over it.....it was pretty much impossible to understadn...




Yeah.. you need to meet my mom. Then you would understand. hehehe. She just thinks John is Goofy and thinks Bob is awesome.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ask your prince about it.. thats all I'm sayin about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. you need to meet my mom. Then you would understand. hehehe. She just thinks John is Goofy and thinks Bob is awesome.


hhmmmm...i thought that cap episode was odd...as it has never came off of my head b4....RANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GGGGrrrrrr 

and heheh well I think John is Goofy AND AWESOME and I think BOB is adoreable and awesome


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> hhmmmm...i thought that cap episode was odd...as it has never came off of my head b4....RANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GGGGrrrrrr
> 
> and heheh well I think John is Goofy AND AWESOME and I think BOB is adoreable and awesome



I cant sit still 

I keep leaving my office walking around. Is it 12:30 yet


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I cant sit still
> 
> I keep leaving my office walking around. Is it 12:30 yet


Almost...and unless ur pc is attached at hip there is no way u r walking too far from desk


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah.. you need to meet my mom. Then you would understand. hehehe. She just thinks John is Goofy and thinks Bob is awesome.





acm563 said:


> heheh well I think John is Goofy AND AWESOME and I think BOB is adoreable and awesome



I would have to agree with you Angy and of course Carrie's mon...Bob is awesome and adoreable.   Not that I am biased or anything


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Almost...and unless ur pc is attached at hip there is no way u r walking too far from desk



Nah not far hehe



katydidbug1 said:


> I would have to agree with you Angy and of course Carrie's mon...Bob is awesome and adoreable.   Not that I am biased or anything



You are so biased


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You are so biased



Who Me?       Nah!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Cait you never had the pleasure of walking with John then... cause everyone he does not know is Lindsy
> 
> He calls out to anyone... girl... guy... Lindsy.. is that you.. Yup



I remember when he did that in JR and I thought there was someone he knew there   until he told me what he does  



acm563 said:


> What was really hilarious was the day he did that and ppl behind us were telling women behind them "hey, that guys calling you"


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Who Me?       Nah!!



Twitterpat

or ed
hehehehehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Twitterpat
> 
> or ed
> hehehehehehe



Yup

to bad I am going to just miss you guys....would have liked to have seen you


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup
> 
> to bad I am going to just miss you guys....would have liked to have seen you



I know but you really need to schedule your trips around my crazy last minute ones. I mean really.


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Who Me?       Nah!!



Not biased....Blessed...and all Angels deserve such blessings (((HUGS)))


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I know but you really need to schedule your trips around my crazy last minute ones. I mean really.



I know I know...I am so going to miss you....and the shouting of "Lindsey"...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Not biased....Blessed...and all Angels deserve such blessings (((HUGS)))



Thank you Angy...I am a very lucky girl.  Met a fantastic guy   who actually thinks I am angelic (boy do I have him fooled..lol)


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank you Angy...I am a very lucky girl.  Met a fantastic guy   who actually thinks I am angelic (boy do I have him fooled..lol)


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



Hug


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hug



I dont "do" hugs


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I dont "do" hugs



Whatever


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Whatever


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> I dont "do" hugs


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



 

Love you too


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


>



Miss Jen....what up?


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank you Angy...I am a very lucky girl.  Met a fantastic guy   who actually thinks I am angelic (boy do I have him fooled..lol)


You are a very lucky girl just like  I am a very lucky girl to have Randy


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


>



Hey nekkid street dancer
I heard about you


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hey nekkid street dancer
> I heard about you



Now CARRIE, that is NOT what I said...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Now CARRIE, that is NOT what I said...



hehehehe 

Ok ok ok

Hi Jen  I did not hear about you dancin nekkid in the streets the other night.

It was in your living room


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Miss Jen....what up?





Carrieannew said:


> Hey nekkid street dancer
> I heard about you



No, no nekkid street dancing... just dancing in my living room (and that wasn't nekkid either... LOL).  Although I did forget that my blinds in my bedroom were open yesterday when I was changing after work... didn't realize it until I was done and happened to glance out the window and see my neighbors across the street out on their balcony... so now I'm "That Girl" who flashes the neighbors...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> hehehehe
> 
> Ok ok ok
> 
> Hi Jen  I did not hear about you dancin nekkid in the streets the other night.
> 
> It was in your living room


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> No, no nekkid street dancing... just dancing in my living room (and that wasn't nekkid either... LOL).  Although I did forget that my blinds in my bedroom were open yesterday when I was changing after work... didn't realize it until I was done and happened to glance out the window and see my neighbors across the street out on their balcony... so now I'm "That Girl" who flashes the neighbors...


( well Jen I didnt want to tell you but I had received a call about that...was kind of trying to subliminally tell you that in my chat recap)  


and see even more proof that my chat recap was factual...and thats all I am saying on that....Jen admits to dancing in her LR....


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> No, no nekkid street dancing... just dancing in my living room (and that wasn't nekkid either... LOL).  Although I did forget that my blinds in my bedroom were open yesterday when I was changing after work... didn't realize it until I was done and happened to glance out the window and see my neighbors across the street out on their balcony... so now I'm "That Girl" who flashes the neighbors...



I so heard that you were a flasher

Boys like that ya know


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> ( well Jen I didnt want to tell you but I had received a call about that...was kind of trying to subliminally tell you that in my chat recap)
> 
> 
> and see even more proof that my chat recap was factual...and thats all I am saying on that....Jen admits to dancing in her LR....





Carrieannew said:


> I so heard that you were a flasher
> 
> Boys like that ya know



Thanks for the subliminal heads up, Angy... guess my radar wasn't tuned well enough this morning for receiving those vibes... 

Hmmm... where can I be finding me some of those boys, eh?


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Thanks for the subliminal heads up, Angy... guess my radar wasn't tuned well enough this morning for receiving those vibes...
> 
> Hmmm... where can I be finding me some of those boys, eh?



Yes, I think all this rain Randy and John have been causing... is interferring with radar reception and my subliminal messages being received....Must get these boys used to telling the truth so that we wont have to see so many tears(rain) falling to interfere with the signal.....

(and u do know what it means when it rains, right Jen)


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> Yes, I think all this rain Randy and John have been causing... is interferring with radar reception and my subliminal messages being received....Must get these boys used to telling the truth so that we wont have to see so many tears(rain) falling to interfere with the signal.....
> 
> (and u do know what it means when it rains, right Jen)



It's always the boys... bad bad boys....


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> Thanks for the subliminal heads up, Angy... guess my radar wasn't tuned well enough this morning for receiving those vibes...
> 
> Hmmm... where can I be finding me some of those boys, eh?



Boys.. I shall find some this weekend.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Boys.. I shall find some this weekend.



Well.....I for one am going to be angelic this weekend. and stay out of mischief...I am saving it all up for my trip to MI next weekend....   
and besides...I would NEVER think of getting into "that" type of mischief anyway....geesh


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> Well.....I for one am going to be angelic this weekend. and stay out of mischief...I am saving it all up for my trip to MI next weekend....
> and besides...I would NEVER think of getting into "that" type of mischief anyway....geesh



I could use some mischief... life's been a tad boring lately.


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> I could use some mischief... life's been a tad boring lately.


lol..well...shhhh...dont tell anyone but if you meet up with me next time we are at WDW we will make some  mischief..... 
  I just dont know what that is all about, it seems to follow me and I just cant shake it  Must be something about me thinking everything in life is an adventure, with new avenues to be explored or something......


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> lol..well...shhhh...dont tell anyone but if you meet up with me next time we are at WDW we will make some  mischief.....
> I just dont know what that is all about, it seems to follow me and I just cant shake it  Must be something about me thinking everything in life is an adventure, with new avenues to be explored or something......



Adventures... I like adventures.


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Adventures... I like adventures.



Kewl and ANYTHING In life can be made into an adventure.....Even something as simple as a bus ride on Orlandos Lynx bus system.....  My friend Linda could vouch for that....  I will  have to tell you that stopry sometime


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> For Darcy, who hates it when she misses chat...
> chat summary...lol (not nearly as brillaint as ur board summaries tho)
> 
> Some ppl are going to WDW this weekend, they have made a solemn pledge to not touch their phone this time...(I dont think they will hold out on that one) No wandering off is allowed, and no collapsing in a drunken haze on pool furniture...No telling any lies because I do not want it to rain this weekend
> 
> We discussed the kidnapping and possible mutilation of PenB  who is rumored to be in a million pieces...Poor PenB...we are praying for his safe return.
> 
> Continued discussion of Bone Crushers and how the consumption of such leads to ppls houses and kitchen tables getting involved. Some do not like the name Pat and I was informed to tell him to change his name. altho I call him Patrick. It was adjudged and decreed that I am NOT innocent , and for some reason something about women being vindictive came out...not sure what i made of that one i
> 
> Supposedly there is a key to the dark recessed corners of my mind and someone gave Tracy the key to it  but the truth is  it is a protected by secret code that gets changed every 13 minutes , so the key doesnt work and noone ever had one to begin with ..There is a do not disturb sign up anyway...( has to do with being disturbed I think)   NOt sure where this story originated to begin with  but then again it doesnt take much to confuse me.... Have been confused for a while now....
> 
> Mel is planning cruises and what not..should be loads of fun
> 
> Everyone wishing to be home and some will be shortly, others waiting til Aug.
> 
> Wiis were being taken into work and the haves are enjoying while the have nots want. and the Wii fit is causing muscle aches and pains
> 
> G has been hitting on Tracy
> 
> Parking lot tours and baby jesus crying continues to be explored.
> 
> Does she or doesnt she...in reference to a certain waitress whom we all decided actually just wanted to sit down......
> 
> John was talking about things becoming projectile and then somehow blue light  movies were discussed in reference to that comment..(not certain if i could say the p word without being censored)
> 
> Jen was asked if she was dancing naked in the streets and she said no just her LR ( well I might have added the naked part but the dancing was factual)
> 
> Patty came in and we discussed deep llife issues  and said good night...
> 
> so that pretty much was the highlights of chat...nothing real interesting tonight...
> 
> Oh I did forget there was something mentioned about animals that involved the "b" word...I have forgotten the whole context of that one tho...and many references to ...and one day at band camp...then church camps and riding ponies....
> There, that about sums it all up




...and I just want to point out that the whole purpose of this recap experiment was to see if we could get everyone to realize the fun they are missing out on and to get everyone back into chat.... everyone thinks chat has been so boring....but if you are not there then you do not know....and you have to contribute to the fun It is all PRETEND  and it is an ADVENTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (think an advertisement for a new movie...ya pick out the funniest parts and those become your 'trailer')


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> Kewl and ANYTHING In life can be made into an adventure.....Even something as simple as a bus ride on Orlandos Lynx bus system.....  My friend Linda could vouch for that....  I will  have to tell you that stopry sometime



I definitely agree with this... I can make a trip to the grocery store into an adventure.


----------



## acm563

Carrie...it is almost time to go...  Have a wonderful time this weekend, you deserve it..   

and I need you to give your "brother" something from me...so make sure you do this....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Carrie...it is almost time to go...  Have a wonderful time this weekend, you deserve it..
> 
> and I need you to give your "brother" something from me...so make sure you do this....



Carrie doesn't "do" hugs.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie...it is almost time to go...  Have a wonderful time this weekend, you deserve it..
> 
> and I need you to give your "brother" something from me...so make sure you do this....



It is almost that time. Jumping out of my seat here. 

Will give him a hug for ya.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie doesn't "do" hugs.....



There are moments when its ok. 

On hello... on goodbye

In the MK after you get off the people mover haha


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> There are moments when its ok.
> 
> On hello... on goodbye
> 
> In the MK after you get off the people mover haha



If I remember correctly...when you were getting off the people mover, you were trying to get away from your "brother" as fast as possible, was this because he was trying to hug you?


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> See I killed chat again........
> 
> am I amazing or just change the dynamics??
> 
> Sorry!!
> 
> Love ya all



Okay hun, you probably only added to chat, you didn't kill it. . .and you are on the "dark" side cause you and I are not somebody's angels. . .can't remember who. . .Even if you might THINK you see the light, you are still the dark side. .. just ask Angy. . .she will point you in the right direction. . .


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> There are moments when its ok.
> 
> On hello... on goodbye
> 
> In the MK after you get off the people mover haha


 i like the last one...and ya can kind of fall into that hug...ever so innocently and have an excuse for doing it...


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay hun, you probably only added to chat, you didn't kill it. . .and you are on the "dark" side cause you and I are not somebody's angels. . .can't remember who. . .Even if you might THINK you see the light, you are still the dark side. .. just ask Angy. . .she will point you in the right direction. . .


  ssshhhh Darcy, u r blowing my cover here....


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> For Darcy, who hates it when she misses chat...
> chat summary...lol (not nearly as brillaint as ur board summaries tho)
> 
> Some ppl are going to WDW this weekend, they have made a solemn pledge to not touch their phone this time...(I dont think they will hold out on that one) No wandering off is allowed, and no collapsing in a drunken haze on pool furniture...No telling any lies because I do not want it to rain this weekend
> 
> We discussed the kidnapping and possible mutilation of PenB  who is rumored to be in a million pieces...Poor PenB...we are praying for his safe return.
> 
> Continued discussion of Bone Crushers and how the consumption of such leads to ppls houses and kitchen tables getting involved. Some do not like the name Pat and I was informed to tell him to change his name. altho I call him Patrick. It was adjudged and decreed that I am NOT innocent , and for some reason something about women being vindictive came out...not sure what i made of that one i
> 
> Supposedly there is a key to the dark recessed corners of my mind and someone gave Tracy the key to it  but the truth is  it is a protected by secret code that gets changed every 13 minutes , so the key doesnt work and noone ever had one to begin with ..There is a do not disturb sign up anyway...( has to do with being disturbed I think)   NOt sure where this story originated to begin with  but then again it doesnt take much to confuse me.... Have been confused for a while now....
> 
> Mel is planning cruises and what not..should be loads of fun
> 
> Everyone wishing to be home and some will be shortly, others waiting til Aug.
> 
> Wiis were being taken into work and the haves are enjoying while the have nots want. and the Wii fit is causing muscle aches and pains
> 
> G has been hitting on Tracy
> 
> Parking lot tours and baby jesus crying continues to be explored.
> 
> Does she or doesnt she...in reference to a certain waitress whom we all decided actually just wanted to sit down......
> 
> John was talking about things becoming projectile and then somehow blue light  movies were discussed in reference to that comment..(not certain if i could say the p word without being censored)
> 
> Jen was asked if she was dancing naked in the streets and she said no just her LR ( well I might have added the naked part but the dancing was factual)
> 
> Patty came in and we discussed deep llife issues  and said good night...
> 
> so that pretty much was the highlights of chat...nothing real interesting tonight...
> 
> Oh I did forget there was something mentioned about animals that involved the "b" word...I have forgotten the whole context of that one tho...and many references to ...and one day at band camp...then church camps and riding ponies....
> There, that about sums it all up



Angy, thank you for summing up chat for me. . .I just HATE missing out on stupid puns and the fun stuff. . .damn work. . .but even if I worked days I wouldn't get home till 8 p.m. Pacific time and all you would probably be trying to imitate hybernating bears at that point. . .so as you know, this will be my LAST summer in the desert and on the "wrong" coast.  I am longing for cooler beaches. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> If I remember correctly...when you were getting off the people mover, you were trying to get away from your "brother" as fast as possible, was this because he was trying to hug you?



It was one of the many "attack hugs" that I got
that one added a spin


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> It was one of the many "attack hugs" that I got
> that one added a spin



LMAO...attack hugs...LOL


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...attack hugs...LOL



There are also stealth hugs... much more difficult to pull off, requiring a lot of patience.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Angy, thank you for summing up chat for me. . .I just HATE missing out on stupid puns and the fun stuff. . .damn work. . .but even if I worked days I wouldn't get home till 8 p.m. Pacific time and all you would probably be trying to imitate hybernating bears at that point. . .so as you know, this will be my LAST summer in the desert and on the "wrong" coast.  I am longing for cooler beaches. . .



woohoo on moving to the RIGHT coast....


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> There are also stealth hugs... much more difficult to pull off, requiring a lot of patience.




heheheh for some reason I just cannot picture our sweet Carrie in that scenario...


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> woohoo on moving to the RIGHT coast....



Yep, its the "right" coast for me next summer. . .though not sure exactly where on the right coast. . .probably going to do travel nursing to find out exactly where on that coast I want to plant myself. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Afternoon everyone.
Weather here is strange...temperature going up to 80, but it's cloudy...waiting for the sun to break free. Weekend is supposed to climb into the 90's and sunny with some humidity. Beginning to sound liek Florida weather...hhmm

Hey Darcy...how's it going? You'll enjoy the East coast.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone.
> Weather here is strange...temperature going up to 80, but it's cloudy...waiting for the sun to break free. Weekend is supposed to climb into the 90's and sunny with some humidity. Beginning to sound liek Florida weather...hhmm
> 
> Hey Darcy...how's it going? You'll enjoy the East coast.



Nothing wrong with humidity as long as its the "right" coast. . .it is going to be 105 here this weekend and its only May. . .I CANT STAND 120'S ANY MORE. . .need some east coast humidity to make me sing. . .and I want to sing. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Nothing wrong with humidity as long as its the "right" coast. . .it is going to be 105 here this weekend and its only May. . .I CANT STAND 120'S ANY MORE. . .need some east coast humidity to make me sing. . .and I want to sing. . .



Damn...105 this weekend...ugh. 
You'll have to give the East coast a try and see how everything goes...and considerign you already have a few friends here...it'll be cool.
So...what's your reasoning/incentives to moving to this side?? Have any?


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Damn...105 this weekend...ugh.
> You'll have to give the East coast a try and see how everything goes...and considerign you already have a few friends here...it'll be cool.
> So...what's your reasoning/incentives to moving to this side?? Have any?



One or two. . .lol.  Or maybe just one. . .depends. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> One or two. . .lol.  Or maybe just one. . .depends. . .



 yes, she is moving to the East Coast just for ME   

heheh....well actually that isnt quite factual but....sounded good anyway....


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> Damn...105 this weekend...ugh.
> You'll have to give the East coast a try and see how everything goes...and considerign you already have a few friends here...it'll be cool.
> So...what's your reasoning/incentives to moving to this side?? Have any?


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> One or two. . .lol.  Or maybe just one. . .depends. . .



Very nice incentives...


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Nothing wrong with humidity as long as its the "right" coast. . .it is going to be 105 here this weekend and its only May. . .I CANT STAND 120'S ANY MORE. . .need some east coast humidity to make me sing. . .and I want to sing. . .




Ummmm...Darcy...heheheheh Its June hun.... 
and yes we are in a heat wave here  116 with heat index...100 on my porch in the shade.... 
I keep telling y'all it is Randys fault...he is trying to make MI look better and better all the time


----------



## CinRell

I dunno darc.. I'm missing the left coast right now. I miss my mountain. *sigh*

And neener neener I have you all saying "right and left coast".. my cat people would be so proud I'm spreading the seed

It's flippin HOT here today.

It's muggy... and humid... and... HOT.. 

However, today 8 lives don't have to be out in cages in this heat with no water or shelter.

Here is one. Look at how big he's smiling







PS angy.. thank you for the email. I promise to post more.. I've just been super busy with work, rescue, and life LOL!

Also... week 1 complete and my garden is still alive!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I dunno darc.. I'm missing the left coast right now. I miss my mountain. *sigh*
> 
> It's flippin HOT here today.
> 
> It's muggy... and humid... and... HOT..
> 
> However, today 8 lives don't have to be out in cages in this heat with no water or shelter.
> 
> Here is one. Look at how big he's smiling
> 
> 
> PS angy.. thank you for the email. I promise to post more.. I've just been super busy with work, rescue, and life LOL!



Awwww Cin...you have to STOP posting these adorable pictures.....I am a recovering animal rescuer and with my work style and traveling I cannot get another puppy but you are making me want one so badly........


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Awwww Cin...you have to STOP posting these adorable pictures.....I am a recovering animal rescuer and with my work style and traveling I cannot get another puppy but you are making me want one so badly........



You do realize what he is, right?

he's a 9 week old pom.


He has a grade 3 heart murmur


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> You do realize what he is, right?
> 
> he's a 9 week old pom.
> 
> 
> He has a grade 3 heart murmur


I know and it just made me miss my Lil Miss all the more..... See that is what happens when you agree to puppy sit and it turns into a couple of years then your niece gets a place she can have pets and wants her dog back.....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> heheheh for some reason I just cannot picture our sweet Carrie in that scenario...



Already got my first text of the weekend from Miss Carrie and she has only been on her mini-vaca for 2 hours..LOL


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Already got my first text of the weekend from Miss Carrie and she has only been on her mini-vaca for 2 hours..LOL



  I know so did I ..a picture text.....go figure 

What was that she said about not being on the phone as much


----------



## ttester9612

My you all have been busy.  I had 6 pages of posts to read through.  Don't you all work..   



Carrieannew said:


> I dont "do" hugs





katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie doesn't "do" hugs.....



Now Ms Carrie I know you do  for some ppl     Enjoy your trip to WDW. Tell Mickey I said HI.


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> I know so did I ..a picture text.....go figure
> 
> What was that she said about not being on the phone as much



I'm thinking we got the same pic...LMAO....mean girl...I still have to work the rest of today and at the store tonight, before I can have one of those


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> My you all have been busy.  I had 6 pages of posts to read through.  Don't you all work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Ms Carrie I know you do  for some ppl     Enjoy your trip to WDW. Tell Mickey I said HI.



I work...cleaning off my desk as we speak, getting in gear for a week off


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> I'm thinking we got the same pic...LMAO....mean girl...I still have to work the rest of today and at the store tonight, before I can have one of those



I am thinking a trip to the ABC store so Bone Crushers tonight...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> My you all have been busy.  I had 6 pages of posts to read through.  Don't you all work..



I work 24/7  which is why I can post constantly  in between emails and phone calls....and this always is a diversion during the many conference calls


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I will try to call you this weekend T....



I'm  dad to North Carolina tomorrow, should be back late Saturday night.  But you can call me on my cell phone.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'm  dad to North Carolina tomorrow, should be back late Saturday night.  But you can call me on my cell phone.



be safe...............


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> I'm  dad to North Carolina tomorrow, should be back late Saturday night.  But you can call me on my cell phone.



Have a safe trip


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> ...and I just want to point out that the whole purpose of this recap experiment was to see if we could get everyone to realize the fun they are missing out on and to get everyone back into chat.... everyone thinks chat has been so boring....but if you are not there then you do not know....and you have to contribute to the fun It is all PRETEND  and it is an ADVENTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (think an advertisement for a new movie...ya pick out the funniest parts and those become your 'trailer')



I love the "trailer" analogy!!! 

Let me tell you how easy it is not to read through 10 pages on a tiny little Palm Pilot screen!! LOL But I did it at work!! That was my lunch hour..lol  It is miserably hot here too. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Emtgirljen

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I love the "trailer" analogy!!!
> 
> Let me tell you how easy it is not to read through 10 pages on a tiny little Palm Pilot screen!! LOL But I did it at work!! That was my lunch hour..lol  It is miserably hot here too. Just thought I would share.



Your eyeballs are going to fall out if you keep that up!  LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Emtgirljen said:


> Your eyeballs are going to fall out if you keep that up!  LOL




lol omg I know, my little stylus was making a permanently home in my hand...lol scroll scroll scroll scroll...lol


----------



## acm563

Quick good morning before I run out the door..... 

I will not point out to anyone that I received several texts last night   Glad to know there is fun being had..... 

I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend.....


----------



## ChrisFL

If only there was a test.....

How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World! 



I'm a 6-10, I love Disney but go to Universal, Sea World also, and I have no problem with it, looking for a 6-10


----------



## ttester9612

ChrisFL said:


> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 6-10, I love Disney but go to Universal, Sea World also, and I have no problem with it, looking for a 6-10



   To the Wonderful World of the "Singles For the Love of Disney"  thanks for sharing your rating and comments.  you never know you might find a 6-10 on these threads.  Please keep posting and enjoy the fun.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha,  before I forget

 

 Enjoy your birthday celebration trip to Germany.  Take lots of pics.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha,  before I forget
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your birthday celebration trip to Germany.  Take lots of pics.



Thanks! Already am taking lots of pics, just need time to work on them. Granted these are pics here in Virginia  Everyone is saying how hot it is... I LOL... it is HOT but its not that _sticky hot _we get in FL. Has been nice! Weather in Germany is going to be mid 70s- upper 60s.


----------



## acm563

Good morning...WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!  I think everyone sleeps in a little bit too late around here....geesh 

Tomorrow starts another work week so get up and have a little fun on your last day of "freedom"  

It has been an interesting weekend full of many texts from various ppl  

Cait, hope you are having a fun time by now....
Carrie you will be headed home in a few hours so I know what a downer that is, but YAY!!!! YOU SPENT AN IMPROMPTU WEEKEND AT DISNEY!!!!!

Special  to Randy  I will see you in a few days 

I hope everyone has an awesome day and I am sure we will get back to posting tomorrow  I am looking forward to a very busy remainder of this month....

(((HUGS))) to all......


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Good morning...WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!  I think everyone sleeps in a little bit too late around here....geesh
> 
> Tomorrow starts another work week so get up and have a little fun on your last day of "freedom"
> 
> It has been an interesting weekend full of many texts from various ppl
> 
> Cait, hope you are having a fun time by now....
> Carrie you will be headed home in a few hours so I know what a downer that is, but YAY!!!! YOU SPENT AN IMPROMPTU WEEKEND AT DISNEY!!!!!
> 
> Special  to Randy  I will see you in a few days
> 
> I hope everyone has an awesome day and I am sure we will get back to posting tomorrow  I am looking forward to a very busy remainder of this month....
> 
> (((HUGS))) to all......



Gotta agree with you. . .everyne needs to WAKE UP. . .


----------



## PirateMel

Woo, hoo -
Carrie and Cait both leave and it is hotter here today that in WDW   Go figure

I am lovin this heat wave  
Just 46 more day for me to take my cousin's daughter to Disney for her first trip - she is really excited. Told her M&D about the water parks conversation - and all I have to say is OMG!   she will be edumacated that week.  
What have I gotten myself into  

Have great day everyone !


----------



## NH_Bubba

Wake Up?? I just got back in from yesterday at 8:30 am! I love it when it gets this hot 2 full days of riding and I didn't go any where.  Problem is now I have get cleaned up finish packing and head to Logan FOR A 8:00 pm FLIGHT to KC Mo. I'll be there till Friday. I hate reality


----------



## Mr Smee23

Headed back to mickey tommorrow to see a angel, can't wait.


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Headed back to mickey tommorrow to see a angel, can't wait.



 Tell Charlies Angel that her fellow Angel said hello


----------



## Sha

Good morning peeps!

Hope everyone has a great day today


----------



## acm563

Good morning, Good morning... Here's wishing for a fun filled week for all of us....mine will be a busy one....

A special good morning to an MI lurker  I am looking fwd to Friday getting here......


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good morning, Good morning... Here's wishing for a fun filled week for all of us....mine will be a busy one....
> 
> A special good morning to an MI lurker  I am looking fwd to Friday getting here......



Hope you have a wonderful trip (as I am sure you will)


----------



## Carrieannew

*Good Morning Peeps

Oh am I tired. Going to take all week to catch up on my lack of sleep and wash out the alcohol. God and I never drank before this weekend .... hehehe.

Had so much fun. Put some pictures up on myspace. 

Just have to wait till Oct to go back now  

I need more coffee. Hope everyone has a kick butt day. *


----------



## CinRell

Hi my lovely, beautiful, sweet friends!

My brain has been absolutely fried.. but I finished some major projects and have a new one ahead of me.. but one of my heart so I am excited!

Sha did I miss your bday/ Did I say happy bday? (yes.. my brain IS seriously fried)... if not HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!!

Angy I got your email and all I gots to say about that is   

I responded.

It's HOT out.. so how in fact I had 5-6 inches of my hair lopped off. I couldn't take it anymore. It's still somewhat long but totally thinned out. LOVIN IT! No more morticia adams for me

I hope everybody is having a magical day after a muggy, hot, humid yet magical weekend


----------



## ttester9612

Hello to my DisFriends and to the DisPeeps.

I am back from NC, and dad is now with my sister for the summer. 

Yes it might be a HOT day, but at least the sun is shining.  I am getting tired of all the rain.  After the flood from over a month ago, the bridge near me has finally been rebuilt and the road was reopen this pass weekend.    It's so nice not going the long way to work or anywhere else.

I pray you all have a glorious day.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Hi my lovely, beautiful, sweet friends!
> 
> My brain has been absolutely fried.. but I finished some major projects and have a new one ahead of me.. but one of my heart so I am excited!
> 
> Sha did I miss your bday/ Did I say happy bday? (yes.. my brain IS seriously fried)... if not HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!!
> 
> Angy I got your email and all I gots to say about that is
> 
> I responded.
> 
> It's HOT out.. so how in fact I had 5-6 inches of my hair lopped off. I couldn't take it anymore. It's still somewhat long but totally thinned out. LOVIN IT! No more morticia adams for me
> 
> I hope everybody is having a magical day after a muggy, hot, humid yet magical weekend



Hi Cin...yes I am super excited now...but it is all your fault for posting all those beautiful pictures... 

and it has been very hot humid and muggy here....

I love your hair Cin but yes it looks like it is very thick....but then again as with everything esle those that have do n ot want and those that have not want so.....lol


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hello to my DisFriends and to the DisPeeps.
> 
> I am back from NC, and dad is now with my sister for the summer.
> 
> Yes it might be a HOT day, but at least the sun is shining.  I am getting tired of all the rain.  After the flood from over a month ago, the bridge near me has finally been rebuilt and the road was reopen this pass weekend.    It's so nice not going the long way to work or anywhere else.
> 
> I pray you all have a glorious day.



Glad you had a safe ride back....
Beautiful sunny day here at the moment....and lots of excitement in the air


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> Oh am I tired. Going to take all week to catch up on my lack of sleep and wash out the alcohol. God and I never drank before this weekend .... hehehe.
> 
> Had so much fun. Put some pictures up on myspace.
> 
> Just have to wait till Oct to go back now
> 
> I need more coffee. Hope everyone has a kick butt day. *


Loving the myspace pics Carrie...and you call me a lush..gee you should be ashamed of yourself for telling all these "stories"


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Loving the myspace pics Carrie...and you call me a lush..gee you should be ashamed of yourself for telling all these "stories"



Listen I only drink on days that end in Y


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Listen I only drink on days that end in Y



Well  good for you then... 

I dont know where in the world everyone keeps getting the idea that I drink at all


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> Hi my lovely, beautiful, sweet friends!
> 
> My brain has been absolutely fried.. but I finished some major projects and have a new one ahead of me.. but one of my heart so I am excited!
> 
> Sha did I miss your bday/ Did I say happy bday? (yes.. my brain IS seriously fried)... if not HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!!
> 
> Angy I got your email and all I gots to say about that is
> 
> I responded.
> 
> It's HOT out.. so how in fact I had 5-6 inches of my hair lopped off. I couldn't take it anymore. It's still somewhat long but totally thinned out. LOVIN IT! No more morticia adams for me
> 
> I hope everybody is having a magical day after a muggy, hot, humid yet magical weekend



Hi chica! nope... didnt miss my bday... that is next Monday... woo hooo!!! am sitting in my car with a wirelesss card and adapter so can plug in my laptop! got to love technology sometimes  waiting for others to arrive to go to airport. Not everyone got the same message, we were told to be here by 12 and the lady we met said you are too early.. need to be here by 1, but she isnt the one in charge


----------



## CinRell

Sha is that woman being rude to you? because if she is I will come kick her patootie. And you know I will.

I'm one tough chick




with 5 inches less hair! Ok.. not that anybody cares or asked but here is my before and after (got it lightened too)

before:





And actually it was about 2 to 3 inches longer than that and one length.. that was in november. I can't find anymore recent pics





Ok here is today.






Can't tell the color b/c it's my stupid cell phone but it's a dark red with reddish blonde highlights.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Sha is that woman being rude to you? because if she is I will come kick her patootie. And you know I will.
> 
> I'm one tough chick
> with 5 inches less hair! Ok.. not that anybody cares or asked but here is my before and after (got it lightened too)
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And actually it was about 2 to 3 inches longer than that and one length.. that was in november. I can't find anymore recent pics
> 
> Ok here is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell the color b/c it's my stupid cell phone but it's a dark red with reddish blonde highlights.



Very pretty pic Cin...   I love the hairstyle...looks like a lot less volume


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Very pretty pic Cin...   I love the hairstyle...looks like a lot less volume



She took thinning scissors and seriously it looked like cousin it on the floor when she was done... a TON less volume. I have to get used to using less shampoo!

Thanks


And I hope to see you in person soon!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> She took thinning scissors and seriously it looked like cousin it on the floor when she was done... a TON less volume. I have to get used to using less shampoo!
> 
> Thanks
> And I hope to see you in person soon!


Yes, that is the way it looks when I thin out m y niece Tracy's hair....what I wouldnt give for a head full of hair like that...lolrof 

...and if everything works out you will be seeing me very soon


----------



## acm563

Woah dispeeps we are slipping, had to go all the way to the bottom of the page to find this thread!!!!!!!


Its a beautiful, gorgeous day out here...now lets go add some excitement to it!!!!! 


Carrie has her PenB back, plans are in the air for upcoming excitement. Darcy is considering the RIGHT coast for a change Star Wars weekends are at Disney, An Ohio adventure waits for some and a MI adventure for others Adoreable little puppies are waiting to be in the laps of others Cin has an awesome new hair cut and is looking beautiful, the weather is beautiful and sunny, Teresa is free to plan mischief, Sha is on her way to a wild adventure, Tracy is empowered by her "fixing" abilities , there are talks about walks in the park and all is well on the disboards!

and last but not least I only have 9 more days before I am at Disney


----------



## CinRell

Ok so... I have a question for our nurse/medical field posters.

Um. Aside from coverup and ice... what can you do for a BAD black eye?

And... other than being sore my eyeball looks ok.. is it necessary to go to the Dr to have it looked at? I would REALLY like to avoid that.

Thanks


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Ok so... I have a question for our nurse/medical field posters.
> 
> Um. Aside from coverup and ice... what can you do for a BAD black eye?
> 
> And... other than being sore my eyeball looks ok.. is it necessary to go to the Dr to have it looked at? I would REALLY like to avoid that.
> 
> Thanks



Icing and coverup is about the best remedy. . .there really are no quick fixes. . .if your eye still hurts in a couple weeks, then I would go to the doc and check it out. . .


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Icing and coverup is about the best remedy. . .there really are no quick fixes. . .if your eye still hurts in a couple weeks, then I would go to the doc and check it out. . .



Thanks, Darcy!! So I have a couple of weeks of being "ok"?

My eyeball THROBS but it's not bloodshot or anything. I think it's just the swelling that is making it hurt. There are a couple little marks on my eyeball under the lid but.. again.. nothing disgusting.

I emailed my moma nd told her about it and she really wants me to go to the Dr. I told her my coworker who is a wrestler said it should be ok.. now I'll tell her my nurse friend said that

It's NASTY. My forehead has a big ouchie too.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Ok so... I have a question for our nurse/medical field posters.
> 
> Um. Aside from coverup and ice... what can you do for a BAD black eye?
> 
> And... other than being sore my eyeball looks ok.. is it necessary to go to the Dr to have it looked at? I would REALLY like to avoid that.
> 
> Thanks


Ok what did I miss here.....???? How , what , when where...and sorry do not dispense medical advice....lol...but as a friend another really really weird suggestion if it is JUST a black eye, as in a cosmetic thing only and no damage to eyeball etc...Now do not laugh at my suggestion....Back in my young years...( a long long time ago in a land far away...but yes it did exist) I have been known to have to coverup and get rid of a hickey.....and what do you think the trick to that is???? Tooth paste...as in the minty white thick stuff...I do not know the chemical compounds that do it but that is the quickest way for getting rid of that and I am thinking it might work on a black eye..... (seriously)


----------



## CinRell

Mint toothpaste will take away the coloring? But that might sting my lookball.

I hope there's no damage. it hurts like mad but the ball looks "ok" aside from a little bit of oddness under the lid. It feels like I have a headache in my lookball but I think that's just from being whapped.

Ok I'll put toothpaste in my eye. And then will remind you it's your fault when I'm screaming and writing in pain, mmmk?

love you ang (hugs).. and loved that email! I passed it along. Thanks!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Mint toothpaste will take away the coloring? But that might sting my lookball.
> 
> I hope there's no damage. it hurts like mad but the ball looks "ok" aside from a little bit of oddness under the lid. It feels like I have a headache in my lookball but I think that's just from being whapped.
> 
> Ok I'll put toothpaste in my eye. And then will remind you it's your fault when I'm screaming and writing in pain, mmmk?
> 
> love you ang (hugs).. and loved that email! I passed it along. Thanks!



  You dont put the toothpaste in your eye you goose!!!!!!!!!!!!! you put it on the skin around your eye...lol...they say Prep H will take down the swelling as well....

...and you still have not told me what happened to it to begin with

(and Cindy this is the perfect example of why they have these weird warning labels on everything....lmaorof)


----------



## Razor Roman

hahaha I just checked this thread for the first time... LOL.. I'm a 10... needs at least a 6


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> You dont put the toothpaste in your eye you goose!!!!!!!!!!!!! you put it on the skin around your eye...lol...they say Prep H will take down the swelling as well....
> 
> ...and you still have not told me what happened to it to begin with
> 
> (and Cindy this is the perfect example of why they have these weird warning labels on everything....lmaorof)



Prep H. . .the model's secret for bags and dark circles. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Prep H. . .the model's secret for bags and dark circles. . .



And cold spoons turned backwards work wonders as well


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> And cold spoons turned backwards work wonders as well



Oh, haven't tried that one in a while. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> You dont put the toothpaste in your eye you goose!!!!!!!!!!!!! you put it on the skin around your eye...lol...they say Prep H will take down the swelling as well....
> 
> ...and you still have not told me what happened to it to begin with
> 
> (and Cindy this is the perfect example of why they have these weird warning labels on everything....lmaorof)



there was no warning lable. Trust me.

But my eyelit is screwed up. So it would be paste in the lookball. Neener!  You goose


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> And cold spoons turned backwards work wonders as well



seriously??


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


> seriously??



Turned backward, you nerd!  As in, the backs of the spoons against your eyeballers...  

oh, and NOM NOM NOM (seeing as it's almost lunchtime!)


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Turned backward, you nerd!  As in, the backs of the spoons against your eyeballers...
> 
> oh, and NOM NOM NOM (seeing as it's almost lunchtime!)



   Thank you Jen 

and Cindy you wonder why there are all these warning labels on things
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> Thank you Jen
> 
> and Cindy you wonder why there are all these warning labels on things
> (((HUGS)))



You're welcome... always happy to help (or stick my nose in..)  

I think the warning labels written on products manufactured in say, Japan, are hilarious... the English is always way off.


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> there was no warning lable. Trust me.
> 
> But my eyelit is screwed up. So it would be paste in the lookball. Neener!  You goose



When I had my eye surgery, the first 10 days I had to use ice packs after that he wanted me to use warm compresses. Not sure if would work in your case, but you can always give it a try if the swelling doesn't go down in 10 days.  My black eye was gone within two weeks, but it took at least 3 weeks before the swelling was completely gone.


----------



## ttester9612

Razor Roman said:


> hahaha I just checked this thread for the first time... LOL.. I'm a 10... needs at least a 6



   To the Wonderful World of "Singles For the Love of Disney" Thread.  Come join the fun, post to any comments or share your experiences for the LOVE of Disney.


----------



## CinRell

Look.. #1... that's not me with the spoons. So it's not me doing it wrong. Tho I still don't "get it" but I don't get much.

#2 there are no warning signs on ceiling fans about lookballs. and that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


> Look.. #1... that's not me with the spoons. So it's not me doing it wrong. Tho I still don't "get it" but I don't get much.
> 
> #2 there are no warning signs on ceiling fans about lookballs. and that's all I've got to say about that.




Ceiling fans??? How high up was your eye?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Look.. #1... that's not me with the spoons. So it's not me doing it wrong. Tho I still don't "get it" but I don't get much.
> 
> #2 there are no warning signs on ceiling fans about lookballs. and that's all I've got to say about that.



#1 well I am certain you told her how to do it... 

#2 Ummm Cindy, that warning lable on the ceiling fan if you had read it cloely would have said...please make sure fan is in the off postion prior to cleaning....and do not hang in low clearance areas....


and thats all I have to say on that


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> #1 well I am certain you told her how to do it...
> 
> #2 Ummm Cindy, that warning lable on the ceiling fan if you had read it cloely would have said...please make sure fan is in the off postion prior to cleaning....and do not hang in low clearance areas....
> 
> 
> and thats all I have to say on that




....and being the preachers daughter that I am and the fact that the blades on ceiling fans are wooden I might add the side note scripture about removing the beam from your own eye before trying to remove the splinter from your brothers eye... 

(sorry, I DO realize how bad that was but I could NOT resist)


----------



## acm563

And Jen will you please explain to Cindy the difference between the front side and the back side of a spoon.... The front side is the indented portion where the food sits (or in the case of the wrong way to do this the eyeball sits) The back side is concave...


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> And Jen will you please explain to Cindy the difference between the front side and the back side of a spoon.... The front side is the indented portion where the food sits (or in the case of the wrong way to do this the eyeball sits) The back side is concave...



Sorry dear, where the food sits is concave, the back side is convex. . .


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> And Jen will you please explain to Cindy the difference between the front side and the back side of a spoon.... The front side is the indented portion where the food sits (or in the case of the wrong way to do this the eyeball sits) The back side is concave...



I've been thinking about this, though, and I think Cindy's way makes more sense... that way your whole eye is surrounded by cold spoon, rather than just the very rounded eyebally part.  

I say just stick to using a bag of frozen peas... works better than ice cubes, and a lot more comfortable, too (and really, who wants to actually eat peas, anyway?).


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry dear, where the food sits is concave, the back side is convex. . .


hehehh thanks for that clarification...my mind has been on other matters that didnt quite involve either but then again I cannot go there....heheeheheheheh Guess I was htinking of a concave mirror and the way it is rounded upwards therefore the upwards part sitting backwards and.....ehheeheheheheh


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> I've been thinking about this, though, and I think Cindy's way makes more sense... that way your whole eye is surrounded by cold spoon, rather than just the very rounded eyebally part.
> 
> I say just stick to using a bag of frozen peas... works better than ice cubes, and a lot more comfortable, too (and really, who wants to actually eat peas, anyway?).



and if we listen to my lame definitions the peas would fall off of the spoon         

Isnt it 5 oclock yet????????????????????????????


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> and if we listen to my lame definitions the peas would fall off of the spoon
> 
> Isnt it 5 oclock yet????????????????????????????



Peas and honey... honey makes the peas stick to the spoon.   (although I don't have any firsthand knowledge if this actually tastes good, since I refuse to eat peas). 

I just imagined watching someone try to eat peas with the back side of a spoon, and maybe my brain is fried, but it made me LOL.


----------



## acm563

and for clarification purposes      


"In addition, the term concave upwards is used for convex functions, and concave downwards for concave functions." so you see the spoon may be termed to be concaved upwards when we are using it for covex functions and yea....thats my story anyway....  

I think the issue here is that Darcy is seeing things from the "normal" perspective....   not the AngEvil normal.....


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Peas and honey... honey makes the peas stick to the spoon.   (although I don't have any firsthand knowledge if this actually tastes good, since I refuse to eat peas).
> 
> I just imagined watching someone try to eat peas with the back side of a spoon, and maybe my brain is fried, but it made me LOL.



Not that I would ever dream of clouding the issue or confusing the thought pattern here but I can think of many ways to make peas stick to the backside of a spoon, but then again that is coming from MY thought patterns


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> and for clarification purposes
> 
> 
> "In addition, the term concave upwards is used for convex functions, and concave downwards for concave functions." so you see the spoon may be termed to be concaved upwards when we are using it for covex functions and yea....thats my story anyway....
> 
> I think the issue here is that Darcy is seeing things from the "normal" perspective....   not the AngEvil normal.....



Sounds like some sort of strange engineering language or something... you know how they like to make things sound all complicated so they sound super smart when talking about them.


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Sounds like some sort of strange engineering language or something... you know how they like to make things sound all complicated so they sound super smart when talking about them.



hehehh exactly so that in the end all are confused and noone has a clue as to what was said to begin with


----------



## acm563

and not that I would dream of confusing matters even further in this discussion but if the spoon is sitting correctly as in backwards against the eye it then appears to be in a concave position by those looking at it....


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> #1 well I am certain you told her how to do it...
> 
> #2 Ummm Cindy, that warning lable on the ceiling fan if you had read it cloely would have said...please make sure fan is in the off postion prior to cleaning....and do not hang in low clearance areas....
> 
> 
> and thats all I have to say on that



I wasn't cleaning it.
I was.. um.. trying to read the warning lable.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I wasn't cleaning it.
> I was.. um.. trying to read the warning lable.



            
and btw how are Jarrett and Tommy doing.....I keep going back so many times and reading and rereading...........


----------



## acm563

Hmmm, this could get a wee bit tricky....My son just asked me an interesting question...  He wanted to know if I am leaving Thursday and not coming back til late Mon night and then out early Tuesday morning and not back until VERY late Wed and then up at 2am for airport for Disney on Thursday when am I going to find time to unpack, wash laundry and repack for Disney World??????????????????? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I guess that means that tomorrow in addition to work, printing out tons of training manuals, preparing for this huge project in PA, mowing grass and packing for PA and MI, I then need to pack a seperate suitcase and have it already in the car for Fl.....and a small bag for VaBeach......   or try to do laundry when I get in at 11pm Wed night and forget about any sleep   I would have preferred to have not thought about this .....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hmmm, this could get a wee bit tricky....My son just asked me an interesting question...  He wanted to know if I am leaving Thursday and not coming back til late Mon night and then out early Tuesday morning and not back until VERY late Wed and then up at 2am for airport for Disney on Thursday when am I going to find time to unpack, wash laundry and repack for Disney World??????????????????? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I guess that means that tomorrow in addition to work, printing out tons of training manuals, preparing for this huge project in PA, mowing grass and packing for PA and MI, I then need to pack a seperate suitcase and have it already in the car for Fl.....and a small bag for VaBeach......   or try to do laundry when I get in at 11pm Wed night and forget about any sleep   I would have preferred to have not thought about this .....



And to make it worst, don't forget our area is bad with storms so your power might go out.  Don't want your  in the machine when that happens.  
Nope that won't do.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> And to make it worst, don't forget our area is bad with storms so your power might go out.  Don't want your  in the machine when that happens.
> Nope that won't do.


Gee thanks  I needed the encouragement....
Now I know why I spent most of my day daydreaming about other things


----------



## CinRell

They are doing great ANgy. I talked to tommy's foster mommy tonight. She's pretty excited about you. He's a one person dog for sure. he's fine with others but bonds strongly with one person and likes to be by them. Is fine with others when HIS person is with him. Therefore, your situation would be idea for him. Plus he's tiny and LOVES his crate!  Any idea when you'd be ready to come get?




Oh and for the record.. I am OFFICIALLY single now. So nobody can accuse me of "trolling".. I'm done with what I had to go through and am single and good now.  Not that I'm looking for someone else.. but I"m single.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> They are doing great ANgy. I talked to tommy's foster mommy tonight. She's pretty excited about you. He's a one person dog for sure. he's fine with others but bonds strongly with one person and likes to be by them. Is fine with others when HIS person is with him. Therefore, your situation would be idea for him. Plus he's tiny and LOVES his crate!  Any idea when you'd be ready to come get?
> 
> Oh and for the record.. I am OFFICIALLY single now. So nobody can accuse me of "trolling".. I'm done with what I had to go through and am single and good now.  Not that I'm looking for someone else.. but I"m single.



Woohoo on single and will send u my cell tomorrow...will b coming back probably Monday.....would love to meet Tommy and Jarrett both if I can......(heheh which will b a bad mistake as I will love them both)


----------



## acm563

Good morning, good morning  

It will be a hectic day here today so not much time to post or play until later this evening 

Have an awesome day everyone


----------



## CinRell

Despite my facial swelling and bruising... and the humid weather and frizzy hair to go with it.. and the lack of AC in my stupid office... and the headache.. and the workload ahead of me.. and the late night conference call last night...

I FEEL SO ALIVE TODAY!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I FEEL SO ALIVE TODAY!


     
Thats because you have no man in your life
     

(now that I have said that let me get back to work...)


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Thats because you have no man in your life
> 
> 
> (now that I have said that let me get back to work...)



And because I have hope finally.. 

Ang I emailed you.


----------



## Jenroc

CinRell said:


> Despite my facial swelling and bruising... and the humid weather and frizzy hair to go with it.. and the lack of AC in my stupid office... and the headache.. and the workload ahead of me.. and the late night conference call last night...
> 
> I FEEL SO ALIVE TODAY!



Welcome to "The Other Side" of life, Cin !!!!   You must be feeling so much better with that weight off your shoulders !!!  I promise you it is much more fun !!    Any word on NF for August yet .... I still want to get together !!!!


----------



## CinRell

Jenroc said:


> Welcome to "The Other Side" of life, Cin !!!!   You must be feeling so much better with that weight off your shoulders !!!  I promise you it is much more fun !!    Any word on NF for August yet .... I still want to get together !!!!



I've done NOTHING for the aug trip LOL!  Don't know how many are interested in going now that things have been gaggy mc gaggerstein. yaknow.

However I might come up there in june/july.. .we could maybe get together??

And I do feel better. I feel bad because he is an AMAZING man and probably perfect for me but it wasn't there. We're taking time apart to see if it helps.. if not we will remain friends (I hope).. he's wonderful but it just wasn't working.
And he had some not very wonderful moments recently that finally got me to do something.

Thanks, Jen


----------



## Jenroc

CinRell said:


> I've done NOTHING for the aug trip LOL!  Don't know how many are interested in going now that things have been gaggy mc gaggerstein. yaknow.
> 
> However I might come up there in june/july.. .we could maybe get together??
> 
> And I do feel better. I feel bad because he is an AMAZING man and probably perfect for me but it wasn't there. We're taking time apart to see if it helps.. if not we will remain friends (I hope).. he's wonderful but it just wasn't working.
> And he had some not very wonderful moments recently that finally got me to do something.
> 
> Thanks, Jen



HEHEHE  funny how when we grow up, some of our actions don't  !!!   
Just let me know if you are able to make it up here.  I would love to have "coffee"  .  
I hope the situation with the ??ex??, as we can refer to him, goes well.  Being friends is an amazing achievement, even if you can't be more.  Sometimes it is even better !!!    
Lots of hugs       and I hope you feel better soon.  

Jen


----------



## katydidbug1

Hiya my DisPeeps....back from the world....and seeing my Honey....and meeting his daughter.....I have to say despite the heat and one afternoon of Monsoon rain, it was the best trip ever.  

Now just have to wait until July/August to see him again.

How is everyone else?


----------



## CinRell

Angy angy angy angy! GUESS WHAT I DID??

I'll give you a hint.. it has to do with Monday and me taking a personal day...


can you guess???


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hiya my DisPeeps....back from the world....and seeing my Honey....and meeting his daughter.....I have to say despite the heat and one afternoon of Monsoon rain, it was the best trip ever.
> 
> Now just have to wait until July/August to see him again.
> 
> How is everyone else?



Welcome home  and thanks for sending the heat up here


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Thats because you have no man in your life
> 
> 
> (now that I have said that let me get back to work...)



Hey. I just realized something. This wasn't a happy dance I have no man.. this was a laugh at me. Should I be offended?

NO DOG FOR YOU ANGY! lol


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Welcome home  and thanks for sending the heat up here



Hey it was hot up here before I left, silly girl.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Day everyone.  I pray you are having a glorious day. It's T.G.I.F.  

This tread has been kind of slow lately.  Where is everyone? Did they all go to WDW or DL this week?  And without me..


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Good Day everyone.  I pray you are having a glorious day. It's T.G.I.F.
> 
> This tread has been kind of slow lately.  Where is everyone? Did they all go to WDW or DL this week?  And without me..



Hey, there Miss Teresa....I'm back, as is my Honey...he is out and about running errands.  I am still on vacation, enjoying some time with my best friend and her beautiful little boy 

How are you?


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey, there Miss Teresa....I'm back, as is my Honey...he is out and about running errands.  I am still on vacation, enjoying some time with my best friend and her beautiful little boy
> 
> How are you?



Hey Cait, I can tell you enjoyed your trip.  That phone call from my little brother was so funny. Like I'm really going to help him long distances (yea right...) I assume you stopped picking on him and you both learned out to behave.  

I'm doing pretty good. Our servers were down earlier today, so it gave me a chance to cleanup the paperwork that's been sitting around my desks for months.  I'm surprise I didn't have anything growing...what a mess.... 

As you can see the servers are back operational, but I just can't get into my work.  I rather be out playing hooky somewhere.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Cait, I can tell you enjoyed your trip.  That phone call from my little brother was so funny. Like I'm really going to help him long distances (yea right...) I assume you stopped picking on him and you both learned out to behave.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good. Our servers were down earlier today, so it gave me a chance to cleanup the paperwork that's been sitting around my desks for months.  I'm surprise I didn't have anything growing...what a mess....
> 
> As you can see the servers are back operational, but I just can't get into my work.  I rather be out playing hooky somewhere.



I wasn't really picking on him....well I was a little, but yes I stopped and yes we learned to get along  He did take me to Starbucks every morning, while the girls were asleep...he really knows me so well...knows I need  coffee....and good coffee to function well.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I wasn't really picking on him....well I was a little, but yes I stopped and yes we learned to get along  He did take me to Starbucks every morning, while the girls were asleep...he really knows me so well...knows I need  coffee....and good coffee to function well.



Blah blah blah blah blah

I think I got someone's germs. I havent felt well for 2 days.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Back from the world.  Had an awesome time.  But I caught the Mickey crud.  I am so mistreated.  Cait is an angel.  Just sayin.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Back from the world.  Had an awesome time.  But I caught the Mickey crud.  I am so mistreated.  Cait is an angel.  Just sayin.



Seriously?  Really?? Dude

I am an angel


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> I think I got someone's germs. I havent felt well for 2 days.



well quit licking their cup then.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> well quit licking their cup then.



Listen Mr. I dont post anymore ------

I believe that person is quilty of licking my cup 

And I will not name names


----------



## CinRell

I get to meet Angy I get to meet Angy I get to meet Angy! She's comin to my town Monday!  WOOHOO!


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> I get to meet Angy I get to meet Angy I get to meet Angy! She's comin to my town Monday!  WOOHOO!



You better tighten now the hatches, so nothing will blow away.  No seriously, you will have a great time with Angy. She knows how to have FUN   If your in a bad mood, she will lift your spirits up


----------



## Villainess

If only there was a test.....

How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!



I'm an 8-10 looking for an 8-10.  

Hi!  My name is Danielle! Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Villainess said:


> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an 8-10 looking for an 8-10.
> 
> Hi!  My name is Danielle! Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Villainess

ANTSS2001 said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## peterloveswdw

Villainess said:


> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an 8-10 looking for an 8-10.
> 
> Hi!  My name is Danielle! Nice to meet everyone!



Hi Danielle and everyone else. Peter here, duh. 

I've been posting in the Community Board section of this forum for a few weeks now and just recently noticed this area of the forum.

In answer to the question, I am totally a 10! Anything less would be uncivilized...for myself anyway.

I am looking for a 7 to 10 though so it's all good.


----------



## ANTSS2001

peterloveswdw said:


> Hi Danielle and everyone else. Peter here, duh.
> 
> I've been posting in the Community Board section of this forum for a few weeks now and just recently noticed this area of the forum.
> 
> In answer to the question, I am totally a 10! Anything less would be uncivilized...for myself anyway.
> 
> I am looking for a 7 to 10 though so it's all good.




Good morning and  where abouts in Chicago area???  
Goodluck with your search...


----------



## peterloveswdw

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning and  where abouts in Chicago area???
> Goodluck with your search...



Northern burbs. Close enough to still get the Chicagoland TV stations, yet far enough north to avoid traffic jams in the morning.


----------



## ANTSS2001

peterloveswdw said:


> Northern burbs. Close enough to still get the Chicagoland TV stations, yet far enough north to avoid traffic jams in the morning.



aaahh have family at St. Charles.. but would rather stay at Wacker drive facing the water  when visiting...


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Back from the world.  Had an awesome time.  But I caught the Mickey crud.  I am so mistreated.  Cait is an angel.  Just sayin.



My poor baby....he feels so icky...doesn't sound too great either.  Boy oh boy do I have him snowed, thinking I am all angelic 



Carrieannew said:


> Seriously?  Really?? Dude
> 
> I am an angel



Yup Yup, Miss Carrie is an Angel!!.....takes one to know one....just ask Angy


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> Sha is that woman being rude to you? because if she is I will come kick her patootie. And you know I will. I'm one tough chick



Cin all was fine... she was just still having a lot to do before we left. The haircut looks great!!!

Cait, glad your trip went well!! 

Sorry you are sick Mr Smee

Angy... hope your weekend is wonderful (that is this weekend isnt it???)


Germany is BEAUTIFUL!!! no trash on the side of road like in US. People are very nice and welcoming. We have been greeted by mayors and had bells tolled upon our arrival welcoming us to the villages we are visiting. We have been on TV and in the newspapers a couple times already. German men are HOT and can look very very good in suits! We switched from Northern to Southern Germany today but still cool. Very nice actually! was 10C yesterday and raining, but still nice, though I did have to wear a jacket. Yes, I am taking lots of pics.. have to work on some soon so I have room to add more! I tied for being the youngest, but technically missed it by a few months... am the youngest female  Anyways, hope you all are well


----------



## ttester9612

Danielle and Peter to the wonderful world of "Singles for the Love of Disney"  Feel free to comment on any posts, post questions and even share your LOVE for Disney.  


Sha, glad to hear you are enjoying yourself.  I just love Germany, wish I could be with you.  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Sha

I am enjoying it!!! Lots of history here too. Am trying to work on pics when I can. Just constantly on the move and beat when we get back. Granted, a lot of one village will look like another... can only tell the difference on where by the date and time I took the pics. I will have to go back and look at that too as I update the info when I get back. I was prepared for it, but still amazed that I had to pay to go to the bathroom! ,50Euro LOL and we did at one place get 6 in for ,50 Euro  kept the outer door open. And it appears too that we have seen a lot of churches... and we have! LMAO but the details and architecture is neat. Another passion of sorts.

Oh, hotel cat was here in my room for a bit camping out on my bed


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> I am enjoying it!!! Lots of history here too. Am trying to work on pics when I can. Just constantly on the move and beat when we get back. Granted, a lot of one village will look like another... can only tell the difference on where by the date and time I took the pics. I will have to go back and look at that too as I update the info when I get back. I was prepared for it, but still amazed that I had to pay to go to the bathroom! ,50Euro LOL and we did at one place get 6 in for ,50 Euro  kept the outer door open. And it appears too that we have seen a lot of churches... and we have! LMAO but the details and architecture is neat. Another passion of sorts.
> 
> Oh, hotel cat was here in my room for a bit camping out on my bed



That's why they usually refer to any European tours as the ABC tours...Another Bloody Cathedral!!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Sunday All....And Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's.

Last Day of vacation....    Don't want it to be over, don't want to work both jobs tomorrow   I am so mistreated (as my honey would say).  But vacation has been great, especially the first part of the week.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Sha

Happy Father's Day to all the dads!!!

Hope everyone is doing okay! Am having a blast today! The last place we went was the kick off for my birthday and it was fun... and a memory to last a lifetime. I definitely would go back to the village we were at  the people were wonderful!

Lots of pictures taken today too. And Tracey you are right, its a bit of that type of tour, but the churches were a central part of the ancestors of the time. We did go into the most gorgeous of churches that was being restored. So some pics are with that type of stuff going on, and then with the 3 other churches, and other shots I went through 2 memory cards. Am sure it will take awhile to go through them all and get them posted. I really wish I had had time to learn some German. The last stop we were greeted by many people and had champagne. There were several very nicelooking men there and everyone decided I need to meet them.... and I sort of did   we need to be back to this town for Octoberfest or spend an extra day. Its was awesome


----------



## ttester9612

Brand new B&TB pic from my May trip.  I love that Belle is waving to me.


----------



## Sha

Guten Morgen everyone! hope you all have a wonderful day today!!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHA!!!


----------



## Master Mason

Happy Birthday Sha.  I hope your having a blast.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning Everyone~

Back at work after a very nice, long vacation.  Gonna need to start counting down to the next one.  Can't wait to see my Honey again.  

Sha~  Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Sharon, Happy Birthday to you!!!!!  Hope you are having a Fab time.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Birthday Sha, I am sure you are having a great time!! Have a nice big German beer for me!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone~
> 
> Back at work after a very nice, long vacation.  Gonna need to start counting down to the next one.  Can't wait to see my Honey again.
> 
> Sha~  Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Sharon, Happy Birthday to you!!!!!  Hope you are having a Fab time.



Welcome back - I am sure they missed you at work  

Happy 40th Bday SHA - enjoy!

What happend to the sun  - Brrrr it's cold here again today.
Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon Everyone

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHA....I know your celebrating the Germany way..   hopefully with plenty of BEER..


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone
> 
> and HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHA....I know your celebrating the Germany way..   hopefully with plenty of BEER..



I request that I get to spend my bday the german way... 

With Sebastian and his lederhosen ... ahhhhhhhh


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I request that I get to spend my bday the german way...
> 
> With Sebastian and his lederhosen ... ahhhhhhhh



I get to spend my Honey's b-day with him...and he gets to spend mine with me


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Happy Birthday Sha.  I hope your having a blast.





disneyfanx3 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHA!!!





katydidbug1 said:


> Sha~  Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Sharon, Happy Birthday to you!!!!!  Hope you are having a Fab time.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy Birthday Sha, I am sure you are having a great time!! Have a nice big German beer for me!!!





PirateMel said:


> Happy 40th Bday SHA - enjoy!
> 
> What happend to the sun  - Brrrr it's cold here again today.
> Happy Monday everyone.





ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone
> 
> and HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHA....I know your celebrating the Germany way..   hopefully with plenty of BEER..



Thanks everyone!!!! Its been awesome!! I have had some beer but no steins where we have been, and now we are in a wine region. Visited a winery today. And black forest cake was here when we got back. Some of the people traveling with me decided I should celebrate until 9am tomorrow (time here) as that will be midnite in Hawaii... I like that idea!! Course, I am celebrating ALL year! the hotel cat is up on the bed sleeping  Love it! Have shot a lot of pics but no time to work on them really. I will for a bit tonight but not sure when they will be going up... little at a time I guess. Thanks again for the birthday greetings


----------



## Sha

Forgot about something... as I said, I wont have pics up right away on what I have been taking for this trip. I was in this one small town today and saw this fountain... and on the top of the fountain was a knight on a horse fighting a dragon. Made me think of the one at Epcot in the Germany pavillion. Hope to have it up soon, but not as likely


----------



## CinRell

Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday Sha!

I had today off so I could meet sweet Angy. It was wonderful. Hopefully we'll have more time to hang out another time very soon.

My niece was rushed to the ER this morning so I, too, was short on time.

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm adjusting to single life!  It is an adjustment.. didn't realize til it happened.. like today I wanted to call him and tell him...

We're going to work on being friends eventually. Just not yet.  He's a great guy.. we're just a bad couple.

How was everyone's weekend?  I got a ton of yard work done and we had a VERY successful adoption event at the zoo...


----------



## connorsmom911

Happy Birthday Sha!!!


----------



## cdn ears

Sha - "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag"  ......

and hello to everyone else - newbies and oldies, hope all is well, long time no DIS!!!!! and or chat!!!!!!

Sounds like the trip was a success!!

Where are the pix???


----------



## Sha

Thanks Steve.. heard that version a lot lately  

Thanks Cin and Tracey  

Cin I hope your niece is doing ok and glad you were able to meet up with Angy. Need to go have breakfast and back ON THE BUS!!! LMAO (dont think today is an ABC tour... seeing a Castle though in Heidelberg  

mine are posted Steve


----------



## GoofyDude

Sha,

I hope you enjoy(ed) Heidelberg... it's a beautiful old city.  Seems like a lifetime ago that I was there.... 23yrs.  Looking forward to seeing all the pics once you get back!

Kevin


----------



## ttester9612

Carrie you can spend your BDay anyway and any where you want..... 

Cin, sorry to hear about your niece, I pray she is going well.

Sha,  I love Heidelberg, beautiful city, at least it was back in the 90's. Can't wait to see your pics.

Hi there Steve, where have you been hiding.  

I'm home today, the storm that blow in late yesterday afternoon, took down part of my neighbor's tree which landed on my house and fence. I was upstairs on that side of the house when it hit..scared the #$#@$# out of me.     I'm now waiting for the insurance claimer adjuster, the Tree service and possibility a roof contractor.  The gate and part of the fence is destroyed.  As for the roof, it's hard to tell, I see some minor damage, but will know as soon as they remove the tree.  So much fun...at least no one was hurt.


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> Cin, sorry to hear about your niece, I pray she is going well.
> 
> Sha,  I love Heidelberg, beautiful city, at least it was back in the 90's. Can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> Hi there Steve, where have you been hiding.
> 
> I'm home today, the storm that blow in late yesterday afternoon, took down part of my neighbor's tree which landed on my house and fence. I was upstairs on that side of the house when it hit..scared the #$#@$# out of me.     I'm now waiting for the insurance claimer adjuster, the Tree service and possibility a roof contractor.  The gate and part of the fence is destroyed.  As for the roof, it's hard to tell, I see some minor damage, but will know as soon as they remove the tree.  So much fun...at least no one was hurt.




I hope everyone is having a much better day then what we have all seemed to have.  My son had a death threat uttered to him and now we get to go to court.    I really hope this kid gets some help -- he needs it, badly !! 
Maybe we should start the month of June all over again !!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie you can spend your BDay anyway and any where you want.....
> 
> Cin, sorry to hear about your niece, I pray she is going well.
> 
> Sha,  I love Heidelberg, beautiful city, at least it was back in the 90's. Can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> Hi there Steve, where have you been hiding.
> 
> I'm home today, the storm that blow in late yesterday afternoon, took down part of my neighbor's tree which landed on my house and fence. I was upstairs on that side of the house when it hit..scared the #$#@$# out of me.     I'm now waiting for the insurance claimer adjuster, the Tree service and possibility a roof contractor.  The gate and part of the fence is destroyed.  As for the roof, it's hard to tell, I see some minor damage, but will know as soon as they remove the tree.  So much fun...at least no one was hurt.




Sorry to hear that Teresa - hopfully there won't be too much damage - glad to hear that you are ok.


----------



## Sha

Teresa- am glad no one was hurt and hope that all works out with insurance and repairs. 

Heidelberg was awesome! the uins of the castle were just hard to get everything to see and take pictures. I wish that it got darker earlier to have gotten some pics of it up there from down below. Definitely a lot going on there with the univerity that is there.


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> I hope everyone is having a much better day then what we have all seemed to have.  My son had a death threat uttered to him and now we get to go to court.    I really hope this kid gets some help -- he needs it, badly !!
> Maybe we should start the month of June all over again !!!



OMG that's ashame to what happen to your son.  I pray everything works out.  I'm all for starting June over..


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie you can spend your BDay anyway and any where you want.....
> 
> Cin, sorry to hear about your niece, I pray she is going well.
> 
> Sha,  I love Heidelberg, beautiful city, at least it was back in the 90's. Can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> Hi there Steve, where have you been hiding.
> 
> I'm home today, the storm that blow in late yesterday afternoon, took down part of my neighbor's tree which landed on my house and fence. I was upstairs on that side of the house when it hit..scared the #$#@$# out of me.     I'm now waiting for the insurance claimer adjuster, the Tree service and possibility a roof contractor.  The gate and part of the fence is destroyed.  As for the roof, it's hard to tell, I see some minor damage, but will know as soon as they remove the tree.  So much fun...at least no one was hurt.



OMG - Glad you are okay.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Hi there Steve, where have you been hiding.
> 
> I'm home today, the storm that blow in late yesterday afternoon, took down part of my neighbor's tree which landed on my house and fence. I was upstairs on that side of the house when it hit..scared the #$#@$# out of me.     I'm now waiting for the insurance claimer adjuster, the Tree service and possibility a roof contractor.  The gate and part of the fence is destroyed.  As for the roof, it's hard to tell, I see some minor damage, but will know as soon as they remove the tree.  So much fun...at least no one was hurt.



Hello Teresa and company.............

Unfortunately I've been hiding in that wonderful thing called work!!!! Summer is my busy time.

Sorry to hear about the quickie home reno you did to install a skylight, glad you're OK.  Yes we've had the same kind of wicked weather come through without much notice.  Yesterday if I would have left work about a half an hour earlier the paint finish on my car would have looked like a golf ball as they were hit with hail the size of quarters.


----------



## PirateMel

Hello,
WIth the new AP rates, I have an opportunity to upgrade from POP to either, SSR, OKW, Wilderness Cabins, or CB.
Is it worth it?
Which one would you choose for three Adults?

Thanks.
Melanie


----------



## CoasterAddict

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> WIth the new AP rates, I have an opportunity to upgrade from POP to either, SSR, OKW, Wilderness Cabins, or CB.
> Is it worth it?
> Which one would you choose for three Adults?
> 
> Thanks.
> Melanie



Given those five choices I'd opt either for OWK or the cabins (cabins out of curiosity, never stayed there.) I'm not a SSR fan, transportation to any of the parks always seems to take forever.


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> WIth the new AP rates, I have an opportunity to upgrade from POP to either, SSR, OKW, Wilderness Cabins, or CB.
> Is it worth it?
> Which one would you choose for three Adults?
> 
> Thanks.
> Melanie



Way to go Mel.   
It it was me I would go with either OKW or Wilderness Cabins.

Where did you see the new AP rates? And what months are they for?  I'm looking at December..


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Hello Teresa and company.............
> 
> Unfortunately I've been hiding in that wonderful thing called work!!!! Summer is my busy time.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the quickie home reno you did to install a skylight, glad you're OK.  Yes we've had the same kind of wicked weather come through without much notice.  Yesterday if I would have left work about a half an hour earlier the paint finish on my car would have looked like a golf ball as they were hit with hail the size of quarters.



Unfortunately, no skylight.  Looked into the attic and did not see any damage inside. I will know more tomorrow when the roof contractor shows up.  

On the bright side, it did give me a day off of work so I could get my house clean.  I need another day to finish, which will happen tomorrow, while I wait for the roof contractor.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Way to go Mel.
> It it was me I would go with either OKW or Wilderness Cabins.
> 
> Where did you see the new AP rates? And what months are they for?  I'm looking at December..



Passholder email from Disney - Currently only through Sept 27th.


----------



## Sha

Time to get moving this morning and head back to the US from Germany... its been wonderful!!!!! Talk to you all when I get back...


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Time to get moving this morning and head back to the US from Germany... its been wonderful!!!!! Talk to you all when I get back...



Have a VERY safe trip back !!!  Can't wait to make WDW plans for this Sept.  I need a 2009 Tripfact finding pal for a day or 2 !


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Jenroc said:


> Have a VERY safe trip back !!!  Can't wait to make WDW plans for this Sept.  I need a 2009 Tripfact finding pal for a day or 2 !


A research mission to Disney! I know there are quite a fewpeople who are going to be there in September.  I hope you can find someone! 
Teresa, I am so sorry about your house.  That is my worst fear, but I am glad you are ok.
Sha, the worst part of every trip is coming home. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## PirateMel

Jenroc said:


> Have a VERY safe trip back !!!  Can't wait to make WDW plans for this Sept.  I need a 2009 Tripfact finding pal for a day or 2 !



As I stated in chat last night I will be there from Sept 12th-23rd (onsite the 19th - 23rd), so let me know and I can help you find 'facts'  

Melanie


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Afternoon All

How is everyone today?

Beautiful day here in Boston.   Busily planning my next vacation (gasp, non-disney)  and yes I am almost packed..  

Sha~Can't wait to hear about your trip!!!


----------



## Mr Smee23

And where pray tell would this vacation be to?


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> WIth the new AP rates, I have an opportunity to upgrade from POP to either, SSR, OKW, Wilderness Cabins, or CB.
> Is it worth it?
> Which one would you choose for three Adults?
> 
> Thanks.
> Melanie



  for convenience I would choose WC or CB  SSR and OKW are just neighbors... if you dont mind the bus wait I would doo SSR but then I am being bias since SSR is my home  





dad enjoying the view with his coffee in hand...


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> And where pray tell would this vacation be to?



To see my Honey of course


----------



## PirateMel

Mr Smee23 said:


> And where pray tell would this vacation be to?



    
I hear she is going to driving school


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> I hear she is going to driving school



Not Funny...lol....Brat!!!


----------



## Mr Smee23

PirateMel said:


> I hear she is going to driving school



You know I have heard that rumor too.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> You know I have heard that rumor too.



Listen you!


----------



## Sha

Am back from Deutschland were I visited the Siegerland and the Kraichau regions. I really enjoyed it and even brought back a sinus infection that someone on the trip was nice to share  but that will be taken care of as this is day 2 of it (others actually missed part of the trip because they were in their rooms sick. The flight was great and coming into customs... LOL... well, lets say it helps to have your mom in a wheelchair as we got through pretty quick and didnt have to get the luggage scanned a second time. I called a couple people when we got out to the car and on the way back to C-ville, but then it was storming pretty bad, so didnt make anymore... plus at 730pm was my bedtime! Needless to say, that when I got home, I had a little something to eat and took some medicine and went to bed. I couldnt find my wireless card and the codiene in the medicine was working already... so that was it for calls or getting online. 

It was hard to leave such a beautiful country. Its amazing how lazy we are with throwing things into the trash, or putting a cigerette out in an ashtray (vs stamping them out on the ground or throwing them out the car window). The people there are very kind and welcoming. I have lots of pictures to work on... and will take some time with the upcoming boards. I have no idea about my date yet. Will talk to you all later


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> As I stated in chat last night I will be there from Sept 12th-23rd (onsite the 19th - 23rd), so let me know and I can help you find 'facts'
> 
> Melanie





Jenroc said:


> Have a VERY safe trip back !!!  Can't wait to make WDW plans for this Sept.  I need a 2009 Tripfact finding pal for a day or 2 !



Are your dates the same as Mel's??? then even more leg power! lol


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Are your dates the same as Mel's??? then even more leg power! lol




I am thinking I will be there from VERY late on the 19th (probably after 11pm) until dinner time on the 23rd.  I am getting more and more  every day !!  My first solo trip to WDW !!!!  I can be a child in an adult's body with people who are the same !!!!  I am probably going to be at one of the All Star Resorts - not sure which one yet.  As soon as I get my confirmation, you will be the first ones to know !!!!


----------



## ahoff

Sha said:


> It was hard to leave such a beautiful country. Its amazing how lazy we are with throwing things into the trash, or putting a cigerette out in an ashtray (vs stamping them out on the ground or throwing them out the car window).




Welcome Home Sha!  Glad you had a great time!

You noticed he difference too?  But one thing is funny, though I feel they lead a more healthy lifestyle then we do as far as physical exercise, I see that far more people smoke over there.  And unfortunatly smoking is allowed everywhere.  Though that is starting to change.


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> Welcome Home Sha!  Glad you had a great time!
> 
> You noticed he difference too?  But one thing is funny, though I feel they lead a more healthy lifestyle then we do as far as physical exercise, I see that far more people smoke over there.  And unfortunatly smoking is allowed everywhere.  Though that is starting to change.



Thanks! Yes I did... they also walk or ride a lot of bicycles in the smaller towns/villages and then use their cars when they go further. I think having the vending machines on random corners could be gotten rid of


----------



## Jenroc

PirateMel said:


> As I stated in chat last night I will be there from Sept 12th-23rd (onsite the 19th - 23rd), so let me know and I can help you find 'facts'
> 
> Melanie



All help is gladly appreciated !!!  Not sure how mant facts we actually find, but we will have fun looking !!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Am back from Deutschland were I visited the Siegerland and the Kraichau regions. I really enjoyed it and even brought back a sinus infection that someone on the trip was nice to share  but that will be taken care of as this is day 2 of it (others actually missed part of the trip because they were in their rooms sick. The flight was great and coming into customs... LOL... well, lets say it helps to have your mom in a wheelchair as we got through pretty quick and didnt have to get the luggage scanned a second time. I called a couple people when we got out to the car and on the way back to C-ville, but then it was storming pretty bad, so didnt make anymore... plus at 730pm was my bedtime! Needless to say, that when I got home, I had a little something to eat and took some medicine and went to bed. I couldnt find my wireless card and the codiene in the medicine was working already... so that was it for calls or getting online.
> 
> It was hard to leave such a beautiful country. Its amazing how lazy we are with throwing things into the trash, or putting a cigerette out in an ashtray (vs stamping them out on the ground or throwing them out the car window). The people there are very kind and welcoming. I have lots of pictures to work on... and will take some time with the upcoming boards. I have no idea about my date yet. Will talk to you all later




Welcome Home!!!!...As I said when I talked to you last night....Missed you!!!  Glad you had such an AWESOME trip, and a Fab Birthday.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> All help is gladly appreciated !!!  Not sure how mant facts we actually find, but we will have fun looking !!!



are you making a list of facts to find???


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> are you making a list of facts to find???




SOOOOOOOOO many facts ...... so little time    !!!!  
I am so glad you will be able to make time to help in the search !!!   

We will chat soon.  Will you be on the Dischat tonight ??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha, I am glad you had such a great trip! I have always wanted to go to Germany, maybe someday I will get the chance to    I guess for now the Germany in Epcot will have to do! lol 

Jen, it is amazing the facts you can find all in the name of research for use in future trip planning!  lol And oh the fun of WDW without kids.  I am a true believer ever since May.


----------



## Master Mason

welcome home Sha.

Cait, I'm leaving for DL this afternoon, so I'm going to be packing here pretty soon. 

If everyone could keep their fingers crossed for me to, I have a second interview at a company with a really great opportunity today.  It is really time for me to find a job.


----------



## Jenroc

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sha, I am glad you had such a great trip! I have always wanted to go to Germany, maybe someday I will get the chance to    I guess for now the Germany in Epcot will have to do! lol They have libations there, too !
> 
> Jen, it is amazing the facts you can find all in the name of research for use in future trip planning!  lol And oh the fun of WDW without kids.  I am a true believer ever since May.


 Can't wait for September !


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> welcome home Sha.
> 
> Cait, I'm leaving for DL this afternoon, so I'm going to be packing here pretty soon.
> 
> If everyone could keep their fingers crossed for me to, I have a second interview at a company with a really great opportunity today.  It is really time for me to find a job.



I think you enjoy giving me hives...not very nice mister.... 

Fingers crossed  for your interview....and lots of vaca time so you can come play with us at WDW )


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi all,
MM--good luck with the interview. I know you'll be glad to have the job search over.

In related job news--I have one. I'll be starting next week at a congregation in Worcester. And it will probably amuse you all to know that the final contract negotiaions happened on phone calls next to Spaceship Earth and on the train in MK. When I said at the interview, "I'm going to Disney World," they thought I was kidding.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I think you enjoy giving me hives...not very nice mister....



LMAO... thinking that is "Master" not "mister"  



Master Mason said:


> welcome home Sha.
> 
> If everyone could keep their fingers crossed for me to, I have a second interview at a company with a really great opportunity today.  It is really time for me to find a job.



Thanks!! Will definitely keep fingers crossed.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sha, I am glad you had such a great trip! I have always wanted to go to Germany, maybe someday I will get the chance to    I guess for now the Germany in Epcot will have to do! lol
> 
> Jen, it is amazing the facts you can find all in the name of research for use in future trip planning!  lol And oh the fun of WDW without kids.  I am a true believer ever since May.



Thanks! It was and now I want to go back to Germany at Epcot and see what beer they serve. Doubt they will have the Krombach Radler that I liked a lot.



Jenroc said:


> SOOOOOOOOO many facts ...... so little time    !!!!
> I am so glad you will be able to make time to help in the search !!!
> 
> We will chat soon.  Will you be on the Dischat tonight ??



I am not sure about chat... after a quick phone call in a moment, I am going back to bed. Have antibiotics now and some Mucinex... and a thing of water. Suppose to go up to home place tonight, and I am going despite the way I feel. Pictures are calling as well for there  And need to repack too. Not so worried if I dont drive straight through tomorrow. Sunday was a back up day just for that reason.


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> In related job news--I have one. I'll be starting next week at a congregation in Worcester. And it will probably amuse you all to know that the final contract negotiaions happened on phone calls next to Spaceship Earth and on the train in MK. When I said at the interview, "I'm going to Disney World," they thought I was kidding.



congrats CA!!


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome back Sha...glad you had a GREAT time.  Yes Germany is very different then here.  I sure to miss my trips there.  If I could I would move to Germany. 

MM - good luck on your interview.  I will pray that it will all work out for you.

CA - Congrats!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Weclome home SHA - thanks for the postmarks was an awesome suprise, and worth the wait 

Good Luck MM - and enjoy DL.

Sorry Cait, I so could not resist.

CA - I got my new job when I was in line at TOT in Feb, I got the same reaction - 'You are where?'  

Now you will be in my territory - PM me you schedule and maybe we can meet.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Welcome back Sha...glad you had a GREAT time.  Yes Germany is very different then here.  I sure to miss my trips there.  If I could I would move to Germany.



Turns out the Germanna group that I went with goes every year and not every other like I thought. 2 out of the group went into France to a place where some family also came from. I may go back again and when they go to Eppingen I may go find that castle that inspired Cinderella's Castle. That and see if it correspondes with the England/Ireland trip that other side of family does. Would be neat to do both. All I do know, is I am bumping my ticket up to Business class!



PirateMel said:


> Weclome home SHA - thanks for the postmarks was an awesome suprise, and worth the wait



Okay so it does take about 10 days to get mail. Some others will be getting some too, just some will be later than others  LOL... worth the wait is good as you recall what I wrote about it being a distraction in yours and a few others!!!


----------



## Master Mason

Ok, I think the interview went well,  He said that he or the first lady would be calling me back next week and asked if I was available for inperson interview.  Keeping finger crossed, but now it is time to go into Mickey Mode woooohoooooo


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Ok, I think the interview went well,  He said that he or the first lady would be calling me back next week and asked if I was available for inperson interview.  Keeping finger crossed, but now it is time to go into Mickey Mode woooohoooooo



that is awesome Gregg!!! Will keep fingers crossed! Have fun at DL and say hi to Mickey for me.

When I was waiting at customs to re-enter country, they were playing the music from Illuminations. I at first was like "why is this so familiar??" and then it hit me... love it! was a great thing to hear coming back into country plus they played a couple disney cartoons on flight too (at the end)


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> Ok, I think the interview went well,  He said that he or the first lady would be calling me back next week and asked if I was available for inperson interview.  Keeping finger crossed, but now it is time to go into Mickey Mode woooohoooooo



Laura Bush is going to call you? Wow.

Wouldn't it be fun if you were the third one of us to do your negotiations from a Disney park?


----------



## Master Mason

Hey cait.

I am all packed and ready to go with an hour to spare.  See you are rubbing off on me.


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterA...I also had a job interview years ago while I was at WDW near Space Mountain and I got the job. It was for a Travel Agent position selling only Disney!  It was fun while it lasted but then they dropped the program.   

MasterM - Wishing you good luck on your second 'interview' and have a great time at DL.  We are going camping tonight and tomorrow night to get out of the heat...109 here today and then we'll probably be at DL on Sunday. 

Have I mentioned lately how much I love being so close to a Disney park??!

Sha - Sorry I totally missed wishing you a Happy, Happy Birthday!  Sounds like you had a great time and glad you are back safely! 

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Have I mentioned lately how much I love being so close to a Disney park??!
> 
> Sha - Sorry I totally missed wishing you a Happy, Happy Birthday!  Sounds like you had a great time and glad you are back safely!



no I dont think you have mentioned that lately Vicki!!

Thanks, I did have a great trip... just really tired (someone laughed at me about that... and then this cold I got too). Heading back down the road at some point today to go home. Not sure if we will drive straight through or not right now. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> no I dont think you have mentioned that lately Vicki!!
> 
> Thanks, I did have a great trip... just really tired (someone laughed at me about that... and then this cold I got too). Heading back down the road at some point today to go home. Not sure if we will drive straight through or not right now.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Glad you made it home safe !!  I hope to chat with you some time soon about a September meeting !!!!   If dreams come true .........


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Glad you made it home safe !!  I hope to chat with you some time soon about a September meeting !!!!   If dreams come true .........



Hopefully after this week of NCLEX review things can get more normal... so will be good then. Was nice to be in my own bed last night though  

Driving home yesterday was long and a bit annoying at times. I am amazed at the number of idiots who drive in the left lane (for passing) and hold up traffic. For whatever reason, we were crawling along in NC (started in VA actually). It still took a normal 3.5 hours drive through to 5 hours. I think my cold made it worse than it was though  Disney fix needed soon... but have other things to do first


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Sunday All

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Getting a little bit of a Disney fix right now, as I am editing our Disney PhotoPass photo's.  We had a 124 pics on the card, I have only gone throught the first 20 and already have 40 or so more .

Sha--Glad you are home.  Can't wait to see your pics!  Enjoy sleeping in your own bed.

Mason--Fingers still crossed.  Hope you are enjoying DL...despite the case of hives you gave me.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Getting a little bit of a Disney fix right now, as I am editing our Disney PhotoPass photo's.  We had a 124 pics on the card, I have only gone throught the first 20 and already have 40 or so more .



I wanna see them!!!



katydidbug1 said:


> ...despite the case of hives you gave me.



some Benadryl can help with those hives LMAO


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I wanna see them!!!



Thought I might let Bob see them first....still editing....only gotten through their first day...haven't even gotten to the one's with me in them..lol



Sha said:


> some Benadryl can help with those hives LMAO



Hahaha...so not funny


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hahaha...so not funny



Giggles... knowing you, me and packing.. yes it is!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Giggles... knowing you, me and packing.. yes it is!



Brat


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Brat



SMILES that is what my sisters said a lot when I was growing up... something about being spoiled too...  all I know is I was the baby and born on Father's day... doubt that had anything to do with it


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Mason--Fingers still crossed.  Hope you are enjoying DL...despite the case of hives you gave me.



hmmmmm......as per Sha you might want to buy some stock in the company that makes Benadryl     

sorry, couldn't resist........... 

Also Brat is an acronym in our office for Being Right All the Time!!!


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> hmmmmm......as per Sha you might want to buy some stock in the company that makes Benadryl
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist...........
> 
> Also Brat is an acronym in our office for Being Right All the Time!!!



LOL well I know I am NOT right all the time so must be something else...


----------



## Sha

How sad... George Carlin died


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Brat



Hey Cait,
Already packing for July


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> SMILES that is what my sisters said a lot when I was growing up... something about being spoiled too...  all I know is I was the baby and born on Father's day... doubt that had anything to do with it



Does take a Brat to know one...so I guess we are both in good comapany



cdn ears said:


> hmmmmm......as per Sha you might want to buy some stock in the company that makes Benadryl
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist...........
> 
> Also Brat is an acronym in our office for Being Right All the Time!!!



Steve...you are so not funny....and well you are a Brat too!!!



Sha said:


> LOL well I know I am NOT right all the time so must be something else...



Hmmm...not right all the time huh?  What else could it be...I wonder?



PirateMel said:


> Hey Cait,
> Already packing for July



What do you think?  Anything that isn't needed from the last trip has been washed and repacked....will still need to do more as the trip gets closer and someone figures out what exactly the plan is. (and for once its not me coming up with the plan)


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Does take a Brat to know one...so I guess we are both in good comapany



I do think so!



katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm...not right all the time huh?  What else could it be...I wonder?



If you find out, let m know  



katydidbug1 said:


> What do you think?  Anything that isn't needed from the last trip has been washed and repacked....will still need to do more as the trip gets closer and someone figures out what exactly the plan is. (and for once its not me coming up with the plan)



That isnt the first time someone did the planning  (well, I only did 1/3 of it)


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> That isnt the first time someone did the planning  (well, I only did 1/3 of it)



This is true, but I planned the rest of my time other then what you did (which you did an AWESOME job doing)

Someone who shall remain nameless (bob) is currently at the Doctor, he is finally getting the cough he picked up at Disney looked at....he really should stay away from Carrie's cuplickers...they are nasty.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> This is true, but I planned the rest of my time other then what you did (which you did an AWESOME job doing)
> 
> Someone who shall remain nameless (bob) is currently at the Doctor, he is finally getting the cough he picked up at Disney looked at....he really should stay away from Carrie's cuplickers...they are nasty.



They are not "my" cuplickers..... 

If I recall.... Out of a few people who shall remain nameless (bob, cait and john) I am the only one who did not get sick. So what ya'll were doing.... I dunno.. I am an angel.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> They are not "my" cuplickers.....
> 
> If I recall.... Out of a few people who shall remain nameless (bob, cait and john) I am the only one who did not get sick. So what ya'll were doing.... I dunno.. I am an angel.



Hey now...be nice!

And by the way Miss Carrie we were both right, he has bronchitis


----------



## acm563

Hello everyone...I will not even attempt to go back and respond to everyones posts as I dont think I have posted since I left for MI, which btw was the most perfect weekend I could have ever imagined in every way... 

Sha, Glad you had a fun vacation and a Happy Birthday...

Teresa....wow...glad noone was hurt in your "bit of excitement" (and we really need to cacth up soon....lol)

Cait...I am sure is continuing to have much fun with her sweetie

Gregg...if I missed the end result forgive me but hope final interview ends in success.....

CARRIE..... I know you were on here somewhere but we stayed caught up in texts....(lol....ummm...I think Randy is sick of me texting all the time...lol)

It has been a crazy 10 days or so, I am exhausted glad to be home, no more work travel for a week I think........

(((HUGS))) to everyone................


----------



## Carrieannew

Glad your home Angy

I have missed ya

I am always around


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey now...be nice!
> 
> And by the way Miss Carrie we were both right, he has bronchitis



I knew it

Glad he finally went. He sounded like crap


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I knew it
> 
> Glad he finally went. He sounded like crap



He even got shots...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> He even got shots...lol



must be from the cooties he picked up on vacation.. didnt want to give them to someone else


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> must be from the cooties he picked up on vacation.. didnt want to give them to someone else



LOL...Cootie Shots....good thing he got them now...give them time to go away before I get there


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...Cootie Shots....good thing he got them now...give them time to go away before I get there



Oh I completely was saying you gave them to him


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I completely was saying you gave them to him



I so didn't give him cooties


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Angy

Glad your back safe and sound (at least safe  )

The thread was very quiet without your humor.  Plus it didn't help when I was so tied up with work and then taking care of the damage around my house from the tree.  We need to to get back to business and liven up this thread.


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Hello everyone...I will not even attempt to go back and respond to everyones posts as I dont think I have posted since I left for MI, which btw was the most perfect weekend I could have ever imagined in every way...
> 
> Sha, Glad you had a fun vacation and a Happy Birthday...
> 
> Teresa....wow...glad noone was hurt in your "bit of excitement" (and we really need to cacth up soon....lol)
> 
> Cait...I am sure is continuing to have much fun with her sweetie
> 
> Gregg...if I missed the end result forgive me but hope final interview ends in success.....
> 
> CARRIE..... I know you were on here somewhere but we stayed caught up in texts....(lol....ummm...I think Randy is sick of me texting all the time...lol)
> 
> It has been a crazy 10 days or so, I am exhausted glad to be home, no more work travel for a week I think........
> 
> (((HUGS))) to everyone................



Thanks!!! Glad you had a great trip to MI. I was on 288 heading south and crossed the Meherrin River... which way should I have waved to you?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Angy
> 
> Glad your back safe and sound (at least safe  )
> 
> The thread was very quiet without your humor.  Plus it didn't help when I was so tied up with work and then taking care of the damage around my house from the tree.  We need to to get back to business and liven up this thread.




Hmmmm...yes...safe I am ...sound...well..... I think the jury is still out on that one  

We shall start up some mischief as soon as I rest up again....lol... I am not quite as young as I used to be, plus G kind of kills me with his commando way of doing Disney....


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Thanks!!! Glad you had a great trip to MI. I was on 288 heading south and crossed the Meherrin River... which way should I have waved to you?



lol..should have waved to the west .....   in fact you should have just came down 360 west and pulled 8/10ths of a mile off of the highway and said hello


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> lol..should have waved to the west .....   in fact you should have just came down 360 west and pulled 8/10ths of a mile off of the highway and said hello



I wasnt feeling to good that day from the cold I had gotten on return flight... but now I know and yes, otherwise, it wouldve been great to stop


----------



## CinRell

forget it


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> I haven't been on here in a while as I"ve had no "fun" or "free" time in the past week.. I've been working non stop trying to find our special boy 9 1/2 hrs away... I didn't post here sooner as nobody is near there who can help but we are running out of time, so I ask for your prayers.
> 
> You all knew him from the time we saved him almost 2 months ago.. please pray for Tommy.. that he is found safe. As the days tick by, we are all losing hope.
> 
> I have put every single second, at the risk of my job, almost $400 later, and with as many hours of sleep in a week that I can count on ONE hand... to find him.  The power of prayer works wonders.
> 
> Thank you.  I likely won't be on much until he is found.




Honestly

Its a dog. 

A dog that bit someone several times when all that person was trying to do was help it. A dog who clearly has issues and was abused or wouldnt react that way. 

Posting to poke at another person or stir a pot is just drama creating. As is responding like I am. But I'm not going to sit back and have you pick at a person either. 

Its a dog. Not a person. 

Respond.. dont respond .. whichever. 

TT sorry for the drama on your drama free board but someone needs to stick up for our friend.


----------



## CinRell

You know what, forget it.. I mentioned no names just asked for prayers that our boy is found.  I didn't ask for this...
Carrie you need to start learning the entire story before you once again make a fool of yourself. You DO owe TT an apology.

My best to everyone. It is a shame I couldn't come here and ask for prayers for a dog that many here came to care about and even donated toward saving. I mentioned NO details other than he needs prayers.

Best of luck to all. I'm done.


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> Whoa!  I was posting for prayers as I"ve posted about Tommy and Patty from the day we saved them and posters here donated to have them saved.
> 
> I didn't do anything to stir any pots??
> 
> I won't post here anymore but that was a bit uncalled for.
> 
> I don't consider tommy "just a dog" nor do MANY people who put money and love into his rehab. Tommy is a 10 lb dog with very few teeth (we had many pulled because of his abuse).
> 
> Yes tommy has issues. That was never a secret. He is a puppy mill rescue who is terrified of new people. That was never a secret.
> 
> Carrie, there is no need to stick up for anybody here. I'm asking for prayers I can find an animal I personally care about.  I did not post anything about any circumstances under which he was lost.  IF I wanted to stir any pots don't you think I"d have said more?  There is once again no excuse for your attack.
> 
> *I* am sorry TT... that this is being turned into something it should not have.




No. You were not. You posted about fun and sleep. Seriously dont try to act all innocent. Some might fall for it. Others dont. Leave it at that. 

I am just pointing out that your post for "prayers' is not as innocent as you are trying to play it off to be. 

There was a need for my post.


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> You know what, forget it.. I mentioned no names just asked for prayers that our boy is found.  I didn't ask for this...
> Carrie you need to start learning the entire story before you once again make a fool of yourself. You DO owe TT an apology.
> 
> My best to everyone. It is a shame I couldn't come here and ask for prayers for a dog that many here came to care about and even donated toward saving. I mentioned NO details other than he needs prayers.
> 
> Best of luck to all. I'm done.



Dont tell me when I owe someone an apology. As you owe more than one.


----------



## acm563

This is EXACTLY what I did not want...but thank you Carrie... I appreciate your friendship....and seeing as how I am the only person from the area on this board I understand your thought pattern on this one

I also appreciate places like Marilyns voice that do a great service to dogs like Tommy and I appreciate Cins concern for MY dog...

I too hope and pray Tommy will be found and I hope and pray he does not bite anyone else as I do not have his vet records or anything. PLease know everything that can be done is being done and has been done from the beginning. Tommy is NOT fragile or of low energy, he is a FIGHTER and STRONG and FAST and knowing the people in my neighborhood he is in someones back yard right now playing with their dogs. This was an unfortunate accident but not one to be debated on the disboards. Everyone that should have been contacted was contacted immediately, this dog was neither abandoned or ignored.

I am sure noone in Meherrin VA besides myself views this board but if so this is MY dog , please contact me at acm563@yahoo.com if you see him. Do not try to corner him to catch him as he does bite!

Now. lets drop this subject as it is not up for debate. My check was cashed, the dog is mine, now drop it please...

Thank you to both Carrie for loving me so much and Cindy for loving Tommy so much


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> This is EXACTLY what I did not want...but thank you Carrie... I appreciate your friendship....and seeing as how I am the only person from the area on this board I understand your thought pattern on this one
> 
> I also appreciate places like Marilyns voice that do a great service to dogs like Tommy and I appreciate Cins concern for MY dog...
> 
> I too hope and pray Tommy will be found and I hope and pray he does not bite anyone else as I do not have his vet records or anything. PLease know everything that can be done is being done and has been done from the beginning. Tommy is NOT fragile or of low energy, he is a FIGHTER and STRONG and FAST and knowing the people in my neighborhood he is in someones back yard right now playing with their dogs. This was an unfortunate accident but not one to be debated on the disboards. Everyone that should have been contacted was contacted immediately, this dog was neither abandoned or ignored.
> 
> I am sure noone in Meherrin VA besides myself views this board but if so this is MY dog , please contact me at acm563@yahoo.com if you see him. Do not try to corner him to catch him as he does bite!
> 
> Now. lets drop this subject as it is not up for debate. My check was cashed, the dog is mine, now drop it please...
> 
> Thank you to both Carrie for loving me so much and Cindy for loving Tommy so much


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Okay, my dear friend Angy told me to post here and put up my picture, LOL   

26, no kids, single, never married, from Chicago.. am going to WDW from Oct. 25 to Nov. 1 and will be staying at the Beach Club!!!


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Okay, my dear friend Angy told me to post here and put up my picture, LOL
> 
> 26, no kids, single, never married, from Chicago.. am going to WDW from Oct. 25 to Nov. 1 and will be staying at the Beach Club!!!



  Good night my sweet YOUNG friend...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Okay, my dear friend Angy told me to post here and put up my picture, LOL
> 
> 26, no kids, single, never married, from Chicago.. am going to WDW from Oct. 25 to Nov. 1 and will be staying at the Beach Club!!!



Hiya! I would just like to say welcome... and there is a Photo thread also, check it out and maybe post your photo there too, if you would like.   

Good morning all, happy Tuesday!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya! I would just like to say welcome... and there is a Photo thread also, check it out and maybe post your photo there too, if you would like.
> 
> Good morning all, happy Tuesday!



and yet... he hasnt "posted" the pic yet..... just has a tiny one over there LMAO all is good! welcome JT!

Teresa... did you have questions to ask people when they were newbies?


----------



## Sha

Anyone going to go and see Disney's Wall*E?? (think that is right)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Anyone going to go and see Disney's Wall*E?? (think that is right)



Of course I will go see WALL E. . .absolutely. . .


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Sha said:


> and yet... he hasnt "posted" the pic yet..... just has a tiny one over there LMAO all is good! welcome JT!
> 
> Teresa... did you have questions to ask people when they were newbies?



lol tiny one is better than nothing right?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> Anyone going to go and see Disney's Wall*E?? (think that is right)



My kids want to go see it so we will go - won't be there on opening night but will get there


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone and a special good morning to a certain someone in MI 

Busy busy week here, then off to NC Sunday, then SC for Mon and Tuesday.....someone lied to me...being a Regional Manager is neither fun nor easy....... I always liked to travel with work but lately this has been a bit excessive even for me....

 to all......and Thomas ya know you really could post your picture in the singles photo thread so all the females can admire you....  but yes a small picture is better than no picture.......


Now WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!! It is almopst 10 oclock.....

...and where is "Charlie" lately.....he needs to make a board appearance for his "Angels"


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> My kids want to go see it so we will go - won't be there on opening night but will get there



 Hello Charlene  and yes I wanted to try to take Marie to see it Sunday but now that has changed so.....I guess I will try to squeeze it in Sat


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

How is every one today?

Me, I am doing pretty well, swamped at work, but still finding a bit of time to post.  My honey is recovering, got lots of meds...he was a wee bit loopy last night but its all good cause he sounds much better.

And Carrie...I did NOT give him cooties

Angy...I agree, our Charlie seems to have disappeared..lol

Couting the days till I see my Honey!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> How is every one today?
> 
> Me, I am doing pretty well, swamped at work, but still finding a bit of time to post.  My honey is recovering, got lots of meds...he was a wee bit loopy last night but its all good cause he sounds much better.
> 
> And Carrie...I did NOT give him cooties
> 
> Angy...I agree, our Charlie seems to have disappeared..lol
> 
> Couting the days till I see my Honey!!!  Can't wait!!!



Mmmmm....no comment on Cait giving her honey the cooties.....but I am happy he is feeling much better.... 

Hope work slows down a wee bit for you....for me there is no light at the end of the tunnel....and my weekend at Myrtle Beach no longer exists as duty calls instead....so I am sad...I needed beach time......right state but inland instead of beach line...

Enjoy your time with your honey....I know the distance sucks..... hang in there.....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Mmmmm....no comment on Cait giving her honey the cooties.....but I am happy he is feeling much better....
> 
> Hope work slows down a wee bit for you....for me there is no light at the end of the tunnel....and my weekend at Myrtle Beach no longer exists as duty calls instead....so I am sad...I needed beach time......right state but inland instead of beach line...
> 
> Enjoy your time with your honey....I know the distance sucks..... hang in there.....



LOL....come on...I thought us girls had to stick together....he got no cooties from me..lol

I hope work slows down as well, its hard going from a super busy day to my night job, and only having one day off a week.  Flipside is...makes the weeks fly by.

   about not getting beach time.  You need Angy time...to relax.

Thanks, we are going to have fun, and celebrate his b-day   Dealing with the distance the best way we can.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> How is every one today?
> 
> Me, I am doing pretty well, swamped at work, but still finding a bit of time to post.  My honey is recovering, got lots of meds...he was a wee bit loopy last night but its all good cause he sounds much better.
> 
> And Carrie...I did NOT give him cooties
> 
> Angy...I agree, our Charlie seems to have disappeared..lol
> 
> Couting the days till I see my Honey!!!  Can't wait!!!



John told me you gave Bob cooties


----------



## ttester9612

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Okay, my dear friend Angy told me to post here and put up my picture, LOL
> 
> 26, no kids, single, never married, from Chicago.. am going to WDW from Oct. 25 to Nov. 1 and will be staying at the Beach Club!!!



 to the Wonderful World of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney" thread.  Feel free to jump in with your comments or even share your LOVE for Disney.

Yes there is a question you need to answer.  How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!




Sha said:


> Anyone going to go and see Disney's Wall*E?? (think that is right)



I'm planning to and I probably will be going to see it SOLO.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> John told me you gave Bob cooties



and how would John know?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> and how would John know?



 

IDK 

MY BFF Cait


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> to the Wonderful World of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney" thread.  Feel free to jump in with your comments or even share your LOVE for Disney.
> 
> Yes there is a question you need to answer.  How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to and I probably will be going to see it SOLO.




I will settle for nothing less than a 10


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> IDK
> 
> MY BFF Cait



oh sure, suck up to me now


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> oh sure, suck up to me now


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I will settle for nothing less than a 10




Well....I was told that I am obsessed with all things Disney...  as I see everything in Disney Dollars...as in how many nights can I stay at Disney if I DON'T buy...whatever... so if the washing machine breaks down and a new one is going to cost $450 I debate about it...new washer...or x number of days at Disney....hmmmm...lol so yes I would say I am just a wee bit obsessed...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well....I was told that I am obsessed with all things Disney...  as I see everything in Disney Dollars...as in how many nights can I stay at Disney if I DON'T buy...whatever... so if the washing machine breaks down and a new one is going to cost $450 I debate about it...new washer...or x number of days at Disney....hmmmm...lol so yes I would say I am just a wee bit obsessed...



Can a certain someone (who will be nameless) keep up with you and be just as obsessed. If not, then he's not a 10...you better look for someone else


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well....I was told that I am obsessed with all things Disney...  as I see everything in Disney Dollars...as in how many nights can I stay at Disney if I DON'T buy...whatever... so if the washing machine breaks down and a new one is going to cost $450 I debate about it...new washer...or x number of days at Disney....hmmmm...lol so yes I would say I am just a wee bit obsessed...



I think that is perfectly normal. I mean heck... how much is that old fashed wash board.. that would work...


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone and a special good morning to a certain someone in MI
> 
> Busy busy week here, then off to NC Sunday, then SC for Mon and Tuesday.....someone lied to me...being a Regional Manager is neither fun nor easy....... I always liked to travel with work but lately this has been a bit excessive even for me....
> 
> to all......and Thomas ya know you really could post your picture in the singles photo thread so all the females can admire you....  but yes a small picture is better than no picture.......
> 
> 
> Now WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!! It is almopst 10 oclock.....
> 
> ...and where is "Charlie" lately.....he needs to make a board appearance for his "Angels"



There are too many threads to keep up with here... lol..


----------



## Carrieannew

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> There are too many threads to keep up with here... lol..



Stop slackin and you could keep up

Thats all I have to say about that 

and Hello  welcome


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

ttester9612 said:


> to the Wonderful World of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney" thread.  Feel free to jump in with your comments or even share your LOVE for Disney.
> 
> Yes there is a question you need to answer.  How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to and I probably will be going to see it SOLO.



Has to be a 7 or above!!


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> Stop slackin and you could keep up
> 
> Thats all I have to say about that
> 
> and Hello  welcome



lol thanks for the vote of confidence and hello to you too!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone and a special good morning to a certain someone in MI
> 
> Busy busy week here, then off to NC Sunday, then SC for Mon and Tuesday.....someone lied to me...being a Regional Manager is neither fun nor easy....... I always liked to travel with work but lately this has been a bit excessive even for me....
> 
> to all......and Thomas ya know you really could post your picture in the singles photo thread so all the females can admire you....  but yes a small picture is better than no picture.......
> 
> 
> Now WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!! It is almopst 10 oclock.....
> 
> ...and where is "Charlie" lately.....he needs to make a board appearance for his "Angels"




Yes Thomas, post a pic that we can actually see.. lol 

"Charlie" has been super busy with work is my guess, I'm sure he will check in soon, he loves his "Angels" and the attention they shower upon him.


----------



## Carrieannew

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> lol thanks for the vote of confidence and hello to you too!!



I am the smart a$$ of the group


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> I am the smart a$$ of the group



can we share?  I'm tough to beat.


----------



## Carrieannew

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> can we share?  I'm tough to beat.



I dunno dude. I have held this title for awhile. Others have tried and failed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I am the smart a$$ of the group



Hey, I thought that was MY title. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> can we share?  I'm tough to beat.




My money is on Carrie for this one....lol


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My money is on Carrie for this one....lol



How much did you just lose?


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I thought that was MY title. . .



No no darcy you dont remember.. you got second runner up. You can compete again next year... ohhh there was alcohol involved.. i have black out moments as well 




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My money is on Carrie for this one....lol




Rock on sista!


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

alright someone gonna tell me the secret to posting a picture on here.  I have no idea how or where to go.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> How much did you just lose?



I didn't... I'm a smart one when I gamble.. taking the sure thing...lol


----------



## katydidbug1

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I thought that was MY title. . .



LOL...nah Carrie has us ALL beat for the smart a$$ of the group.

Love ya bunches Miss Carrie


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...nah Carrie has us ALL beat for the smart a$$ of the group.
> 
> Love ya bunches Miss Carrie



Woot Woot

hugs and all that crap back atcha


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352

Post pics there.

Go to Photobucket.com and open a free account, upload your pics there, resize them or edit them all you want.  When you are ready, just copy the IMG code from under the pic on the photobucket site, and paste it here.  

Really easy.


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I didn't... I'm a smart one when I gamble.. taking the sure thing...lol



the sure thing huh?  LOL, bookies love when people bet on the "sure thing."  LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot
> 
> hugs and all that crap back atcha



oohhh and all that crap...feeling the love, really feeling the love!


----------



## Carrieannew

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> the sure thing huh?  LOL, bookies love when people bet on the "sure thing."  LOL



Is a sure thing like easy? IDK


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Is a sure thing like easy? IDK



I think that is exactly what he meant Carrie...

lol

he should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I think that is exactly what he meant Carrie...
> 
> lol
> 
> he should be ashamed of himself



Seriously

I mean ill take the label of smart a$$ dunno about the other label... 

Maybe the new boy is easy ?!?!?!?! hehhe


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously
> 
> I mean ill take the label of smart a$$ dunno about the other label...
> 
> Maybe the new boy is easy ?!?!?!?! hehhe



I am getting that idea.  He offers "access" ...

That sounds like a "sure thing" to me


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am getting that idea.  He offers "access" ...
> 
> That sounds like a "sure thing" to me



Oh my

He could come in handy on the next singles trip  

Hey new boy... How u doin ?!?


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> There are too many threads to keep up with here... lol..



Boys...yall just cant keep up 
So choose one thread and stick with it this is the one I normally post on...so take your pick


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Boys...yall just cant keep up
> So choose one thread and stick with it this is the one I normally post on...so take your pick



ohhhh she told you to choose


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh my
> 
> He could come in handy on the next singles trip
> 
> Hey new boy... How u doin ?!?



 Careful Carrie, dont scare him off before we get him hooked... 

and see now you should come to WDW in October so you can meet him


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> ohhhh she told you to choose



Pick a thread.. any thread.... 
I can't seem to do that...lol 
I like variety.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> ohhhh she told you to choose



well...he was the one said that he cannot keep up so if ya cant keep up ya have to make a choice..one or the other...not like "us" we can have it all.... 


...and I might add he already told me he made a choice.....


----------



## acm563

and btw...no fair that work is keeping me sop busy today it is hard to play.....  had to go check other thread to see just who was offered access ...heheheheheheehh


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Careful Carrie, dont scare him off before we get him hooked...
> 
> and see now you should come to WDW in October so you can meet him



I am going in Oct. Just going earlier hehe. I miss everyone. Miss Cait and bob by a few days.. everyone. I really need to plan better. 



acm563 said:


> well...he was the one said that he cannot keep up so if ya cant keep up ya have to make a choice..one or the other...not like "us" we can have it all....
> 
> 
> ...and I might add he already told me he made a choice.....



Ahhhhhhh interesting. So really he cant keep up because he has been to busy with Angy. Understood.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am going in Oct. Just going earlier hehe. I miss everyone. Miss Cait and bob by a few days.. everyone. I really need to plan better.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh interesting. So really he cant keep up because he has been to busy with Angy. Understood.



heheheh lets just say there was a reason I was slow on answering your IMs last night....hahahahahahah


----------



## PirateMel

Hello Newbies - Nice place to play here.

Want to hear a funny story, kinda got no choice 

Had a yard sale on Sat and got burnt, where I neglected to accurately put lotion on.  Got home late and noticed that my feet got sun too - I had my Mickey crocs on.  

I now have my own hidden Mickey on the top of both feet   

Oh, and my really good new  thanks Jenny!


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Hello Newbies - Nice place to play here.
> 
> Want to hear a funny story, kinda got no choice
> 
> Had a yard sale on Sat and got burnt, where I neglected to accurately put lotion on.  Got home late and noticed that my feet got sun too - I had my Mickey crocs on.
> 
> I now have my own hidden Mickey on the top of both feet
> 
> Oh, and my really good new  thanks Jenny!




Cool on the hidden Mickeys, that is too funny and yay on the 25 way to go!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Cool on the hidden Mickeys, that is too funny and yay on the 25 way to go!!!!



Thank you 

So does the new guy like older women


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Thank you
> 
> So does the new guy like older women



heheh well idk Thomas...what WAS it you told me about you and older women????  (lol, I owuldnt want to speak for him you know... )


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Hello Newbies - Nice place to play here.
> 
> Want to hear a funny story, kinda got no choice
> 
> Had a yard sale on Sat and got burnt, where I neglected to accurately put lotion on.  Got home late and noticed that my feet got sun too - I had my Mickey crocs on.
> 
> I now have my own hidden Mickey on the top of both feet
> 
> Oh, and my really good new  thanks Jenny!



Congrats Mel that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Congrats Mel that is awesome!!!!!!



Thank you.
The lacking of alcohol had been rough - but will save for October


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I am the smart a$$ of the group



Sorry ladies, but Carrie is the winner in my book...   Don't think anyone can touch her....



acm563 said:


> Boys...yall just cant keep up
> So choose one thread and stick with it this is the one I normally post on...so take your pick



I believe men don't know how to multi-task like women can.   



PirateMel said:


> Hello Newbies - Nice place to play here.
> 
> Want to hear a funny story, kinda got no choice
> 
> Had a yard sale on Sat and got burnt, where I neglected to accurately put lotion on.  Got home late and noticed that my feet got sun too - I had my Mickey crocs on.
> 
> I now have my own hidden Mickey on the top of both feet
> 
> Oh, and my really good new  thanks Jenny!



  Mel, way to go GIRL..... and love the new hidden Mickeys...don't forget to take a picture for us.


----------



## disneydeb

i'd take 8 or above


----------



## acm563

OK ladies, 2 pics of JT4Ever posted in singles photo thread for you


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I really need to plan better.



Yes you do, you need to work on that young lady.

So good news, I have a third and this time in person interview on Thrusday.  Keep the positive thoughts going if you will, I really need to get back to work.  This retried thing is a good gig, but draining on the bank account.


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> Yes you do, you need to work on that young lady.
> 
> So good news, I have a third and this time in person interview on Thrusday.  Keep the positive thoughts going if you will, I really need to get back to work.  This retried thing is a good gig, but draining on the bank account.



Heres wishing you all good things and a dash of ixiedust: and a few prayers to go along with that... 3rd interviews the charm...so good luck Gregg.

..and darned...I have been working with Carrie on being spontaneous....now she is back to planning things....geesh!!!!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Yes you do, you need to work on that young lady.
> 
> So good news, I have a third and this time in person interview on Thrusday.  Keep the positive thoughts going if you will, I really need to get back to work.  This retried thing is a good gig, but draining on the bank account.



Good luck Gregg!!!


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

wow I'm gone for a couple hours and lots of messages to catch up on!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Yes you do, you need to work on that young lady.
> 
> So good news, I have a third and this time in person interview on Thrusday.  Keep the positive thoughts going if you will, I really need to get back to work.  This retried thing is a good gig, but draining on the bank account.



Listen you - Mr I post once a year. 

Good Luck!!!!!!!! 




acm563 said:


> Heres wishing you all good things and a dash of ixiedust: and a few prayers to go along with that... 3rd interviews the charm...so good luck Gregg.
> 
> ..and darned...I have been working with Carrie on being spontaneous....now she is back to planning things....geesh!!!!




Spontaneous I am not. Buying a plane ticket and going to disney for 40 hours planned less than a week before... thats most you will probably see me be. 
Worth it though.. thats for sure. 



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> wow I'm gone for a couple hours and lots of messages to catch up on!!!



Slacker


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Spontaneous I am not. Buying a plane ticket and going to disney for 40 hours planned less than a week before... thats most you will probably see me be.
> Worth it though.. thats for sure.


 lol...REALLY spontaneous is to be headed to Myrtle Beach for the Hard Rock Park and change your mind and go to WDW instead for one night.... 





> Slacker


 I told ya Carrie, he just cant keep up


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> Listen you - Mr I post once a year.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spontaneous I am not. Buying a plane ticket and going to disney for 40 hours planned less than a week before... thats most you will probably see me be.
> Worth it though.. thats for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Slacker



I know I keep telling my boss I need to check disboards and he says that's my problem.  What's a DISER to do?


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OK ladies, 2 pics of JT4Ever posted in singles photo thread for you



Is this where we all try to jump his bones because he is cute? 

I get so confused.


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> wow I'm gone for a couple hours and lots of messages to catch up on!!!


Well, be forewarned...as one morning we were all bored after we came back from our May trip and feeling especially down so we started a 10 page story...now try to keep up with that over your lunch break...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Is this where we all try to jump his bones because he is cute?
> 
> I get so confused.



mmmm, well idk, while Randy and I have an open relationship I do not think it includes jumping anyones bones , only going out to dinner etc to relieve the boredom from distance....however in your case yes go for the bones jumping


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol...REALLY spontaneous is to be headed to Myrtle Beach for the Hard Rock Park and change your mind and go to WDW instead for one night....
> 
> 
> 
> I told ya Carrie, he just cant keep up



All I heard in that is he cant keep it up.
They make a little blue pill for that I heard. 




JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I know I keep telling my boss I need to check disboards and he says that's my problem.  What's a DISER to do?



Wow check you out with your dis terms. 

Have you heard what I do to new people? Its a little thing I like to call 20 or more questions. Let me know when you put your seatbelt on.. its a bumpy ride


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> mmmm, well idk, while Randy and I have an open relationship I do not think it includes jumping anyones bones , only going out to dinner etc to relieve the boredom from distance....however in your case yes go for the bones jumping



I do not jump strangers bones.. 

Sorry - not gonna do it


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> All I heard in that is he cant keep it up.
> They make a little blue pill for that I heard.


 OMG u have been listening to Randy too much....there is a diff between keeping up and keeping "it" up...whatever "it" may be...idk because I am angelic and all of that... 






> Wow check you out with your dis terms.
> 
> Have you heard what I do to new people? Its a little thing I like to call 20 or more questions. Let me know when you put your seatbelt on.. its a bumpy ride



Let the 20 questions begin......


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I do not jump strangers bones..
> 
> Sorry - not gonna do it



OK...well here ya go....

Carrie, this is Thomas.......
Thomas...this is Carrie....

OK you are no longer strangers.... and if it were not a family board I would say something else but I will text ya it..


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OK...well here ya go....
> 
> Carrie, this is Thomas.......
> Thomas...this is Carrie....
> 
> OK you are no longer strangers.... and if it were not a family board I would say something else but I will text ya it..




Got the text haha

I am an angel and have no idea what any of that means.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Let the 20 questions begin......




Thomas - 

What do you do for a living? aka do you have a job? Or are you homeless


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Thomas -
> 
> What do you do for a living? aka do you have a job? Or are you homeless


         
ummmm Carrie, you arent supposed to run the new guys off with the question, you are supposed to entice them with them...........


----------



## PirateMel

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> wow I'm gone for a couple hours and lots of messages to catch up on!!!



Ahhhh, so adorable - but yet so young


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Ahhhh, so adorable - but yet so young



Shhhh...dont tell anyone I told you this Mel but he is attracted to older women....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ummmm Carrie, you arent supposed to run the new guys off with the question, you are supposed to entice them with them...........



Yeah 

Guess i'm not that enticing hehe. Oh well 

Next


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Shhhh...dont tell anyone I told you this Mel but he is attracted to older women....



bow chicka wow wow


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah
> 
> Guess i'm not that enticing hehe. Oh well
> 
> Next


----------



## ttester9612

MM - Good luck with the 3rd interview.  If God is willing the job is yours. 

Carrie - Go ahead start your 20 questions. It's not like we have pages of pages of pages of posts to read... 



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> wow I'm gone for a couple hours and lots of messages to catch up on!!!



As I said, welcome to the wonderful world of .............. You could be gone for 10 minutes and there might be 10 pages of new posts.  Especially now that everyone is back from their vacations or where ever they were


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> MM - Good luck with the 3rd interview.  If God is willing the job is yours.
> 
> Carrie - Go ahead start your 20 questions. It's not like we have pages of pages of pages of posts to read...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, welcome to the wonderful world of .............. You could be gone for 10 minutes and there might be 10 pages of new posts.  Especially now that everyone is back from their vacations or where ever they were



   
I was working my tail feathers off and came back VERY exhausted....
and just so you know have to head out Sunday and will get back just in time to head to your place Wed.... Are you ready for our Grand Adventure to begin????


----------



## katydidbug1

Geez Carrie, what did you do to the new guy?


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> Thomas -
> 
> What do you do for a living? aka do you have a job? Or are you homeless



I am homeless.  I collect change with my plastic cup with the hopes that by year end, I can go to Disney's Beach Club for a week.  

No no, I'm actually an options trader for a start-up investment firm in Chicago's financial district


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I am homeless.  I collect change with my plastic cup with the hopes that by year end, I can go to Disney's Beach Club for a week.
> 
> No no, I'm actually an options trader for a start-up investment firm in Chicago's financial district



    Gosh you must be pretty good at collecting change...better get busy tho if you are meeting me in October.... I require at least one alcoholic beverage for the pleasure of my company   (j/k)


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Geez Carrie, what did you do to the new guy?



Why's it always gotta be Carrie's fault
I'll have you know most of the new guys that I qrilled I mean asked the questions too are still around. 



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I am homeless.  I collect change with my plastic cup with the hopes that by year end, I can go to Disney's Beach Club for a week.
> 
> No no, I'm actually an options trader for a start-up investment firm in Chicago's financial district



Soo yeah.. all i heard was blah blah blah work blah blah. Those are big words hehehe

Have you ever been in prison?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Why's it always gotta be Carrie's fault
> I'll have you know most of the new guys that I qrilled I mean asked the questions too are still around.


Oh really?? Name one...as I recall they are all posting on other threads after your grilling   Who was the cute guy with the motorcycle...NHBubba or something, then another guy who added us to his myspace and the list goes on and on..... Dang I think you even scared off BV Tom...(just joking...lol, he is just busy I promise)


> Have you ever been in prison?


hmm, dont think you ever asked that one before Carrie,......would that be relevant if he were in prison for embezzeling enough money to keep you in the style you are accustomed to and had did his time and was now out and found that money that mysteriously disappeared???? (Just asking, I mean there are crimes and then there are crimes....big difference between an axe murderer and the guy who wrote a $250 bad check...  hehehe just wanted clarification)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Oh really?? Name one...as I recall they are all posting on other threads after your grilling   Who was the cute guy with the motorcycle...NHBubba or something, then another guy who added us to his myspace and the list goes on and on..... Dang I think you even scared off BV Tom...(just joking...lol, he is just busy I promise)
> 
> hmm, dont think you ever asked that one before Carrie,......would that be relevant if he were in prison for embezzeling enough money to keep you in the style you are accustomed to and had did his time and was now out and found that money that mysteriously disappeared???? (Just asking, I mean there are crimes and then there are crimes....big difference between an axe murderer and the guy who wrote a $250 bad check...  hehehe just wanted clarification)





I will not name one. There is no need. They are around.

Well yes... I ask because that came up recent in a conversation.. several months down the road, I had neglected to ask early on. Just makin sure.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I will not name one. There is no need. They are around.
> 
> Well yes... I ask because that came up recent in a conversation.. several months down the road, I had neglected to ask early on. Just makin sure.


hmmmm, interesting.....I guess in my book it would depend on what they were in prison for, how long ago was it, and are they a repeat offender  I allow anyone one mistake in judgment after that, forget it...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I was working my tail feathers off and came back VERY exhausted....
> and just so you know have to head out Sunday and will get back just in time to head to your place Wed.... Are you ready for our Grand Adventure to begin????



Yep Yep Yep I'm ready.  Watch out, Thelma and Louise will be hitting the road.  Or should I say Angy and Teresa   



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I am homeless.  I collect change with my plastic cup with the hopes that by year end, I can go to Disney's Beach Club for a week.
> 
> No no, I'm actually an options trader for a start-up investment firm in Chicago's financial district



that must be one hel#@ of a BIG cup...... 



acm563 said:


> )    hmm, dont think you ever asked that one before Carrie,......would that be relevant if he were in prison for embezzeling enough money to keep you in the style you are accustomed to and had did his time and was now out and found that money that mysteriously disappeared???? (Just asking, I mean there are crimes and then there are crimes....big difference between an axe murderer and the guy who wrote a $250 bad check...  hehehe just wanted clarification)




Carrie's asked that question before. Yep I remember that one.   But I like your comment Angy, hmmmmm axe murderer or a guy who wrote a bad check...hmmmmmm I have to think about that ...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yep Yep Yep I'm ready.  Watch out, Thelma and Louise will be hitting the road.  Or should I say Angy and Teresa
> 
> 
> 
> that must be one hel#@ of a BIG cup......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie's asked that question before. Yep I remember that one.   But I like your comment Angy, hmmmmm axe murderer or a guy who wrote a bad check...hmmmmmm I have to think about that ...



heheheh...well if he was an axe murderer no way but if he wrote a VERY large check and still had the proceeds I might consider allowing him to buy me an alcoholic beverage or two 


and my oh my....if that is you bouncing up and down hyper as I drive we are in trouble


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OMG I had an experience once where the guy "forgot" to mention his felonous past until I mentioned I was the child of cops.  We were on our third date.  He was really cute too. Damn shame. lol  


Yay for Grand Adventures Angy and Teresa!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I had an experience once where the guy "forgot" to mention his felonous past until I mentioned I was the child of cops.  We were on our third date.  He was really cute too. Damn shame. lol
> 
> 
> Yay for Grand Adventures Angy and Teresa!


 well if it was a one time past and they learned from their mistake I can forgive....and is being a cops kid anything like being a PK????? 
and yes we shall have a Grand Adventure with plenty of mischief the nigt before, during and AFTER


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> well if it was a one time past and they learned from their mistake I can forgive....and is being a cops kid anything like being a PK?????
> and yes we shall have a Grand Adventure with plenty of mischief the nigt before, during and AFTER



actually being a cops kid is kinda like being a PK lol. There are certain ways you are expected to behave.  And bringing home felons for dad to clean his gun in front of is usually a no-no. lol 

And I like mischief!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> actually being a cops kid is kinda like being a PK lol. There are certain ways you are expected to behave.  And bringing home felons for dad to clean his gun in front of is usually a no-no. lol
> 
> And I like mischief!


 I think that would be just the incentive an ex felon would need to stay clean....  and we are looking fwd to sharing much mischief with you Tracy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> I think that would be just the incentive an ex felon would need to stay clean....  and we are looking fwd to sharing much mischief with you Tracy



YaY!  I totally can't wait.


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> Why's it always gotta be Carrie's fault
> I'll have you know most of the new guys that I qrilled I mean asked the questions too are still around.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo yeah.. all i heard was blah blah blah work blah blah. Those are big words hehehe
> 
> Have you ever been in prison?



Never been in prison before, trying to avoid that at all cost as I'm not to keen on having to carry soap on a rope!!


----------



## katydidbug1

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Never been in prison before, trying to avoid that at all cost as I'm not to keen on having to carry soap on a rope!!



LMAO


----------



## Carrieannew

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Never been in prison before, trying to avoid that at all cost as I'm not to keen on having to carry soap on a rope!!



Oh good

That leads into my next question

Do you like boys or girls?


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> Oh good
> 
> That leads into my next question
> 
> Do you like boys or girls?



I prefer WOMEN


----------



## disneyfanx3

Wow busy day on here I leave for a little while and I have 5 pages to catch up on


----------



## Carrieannew

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I prefer WOMEN



Older women
Yes we heard about that
I'm doin the questioning here Mister

Are you more of a homebody or a night time partier?


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Wow busy day on here I leave for a little while and I have 5 pages to catch up on



Slacker


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Older women
> Yes we heard about that
> I'm doin the questioning here Mister
> 
> Are you more of a homebody or a night time partier?


OMG you are priceless Carrie, no wonder I love you so much,......lol...
I am off to town for some soda or as Randy calls it POP... and to go tanning....and yikes I was supposed to get to post office and now it is closed.
Hope you are here to play later ...and if not we always have texts .....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG you are priceless Carrie, no wonder I love you so much,......lol...
> I am off to town for some soda or as Randy calls it POP... and to go tanning....and yikes I was supposed to get to post office and now it is closed.
> Hope you are here to play later ...and if not we always have texts .....



peace love and chicken grease

ill be around later unless I pass out from too much midol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrie, your line of questioning is great.

You cover all of the important points.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> peace love and chicken grease
> 
> ill be around later unless I pass out from too much midol


and btw the do you like boys or girls is a good question as well since that one has also came up in many a discussion lately 

peace....out.....


----------



## sand2270

geez I finally decide to make an appearance and everyone is leaving.  Typical east coasters  

Just kidding.  I haven't been around in awhile, been too busy to keep up.  You guys go to fast  

Anyway I am finally a little bored and decided to say hi.


----------



## sand2270

hmm that didn't come out right.  I didn't mean I am bored so I decided to chat.  I meant, I am finally having a breather at work and decided to chat.

Maybe I should stop talking (or typing).


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Older women
> Yes we heard about that
> I'm doin the questioning here Mister
> 
> Are you more of a homebody or a night time partier?



You go Carrie


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Thomas -
> 
> What do you do for a living? aka do you have a job? Or are you homeless



How are those mutually exclusive,  I currently have no job, but am not homeless either (hoping that changes soon though, the job, not the homeless)



Carrieannew said:


> Why's it always gotta be Carrie's fault


  Now that is a good question.  Why is it always your fault?



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I prefer WOMEN



Prefer???



Carrieannew said:


> peace love and chicken grease
> 
> ill be around later unless I pass out from too much midol


Have you been going to this place?


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> heheheh...well if he was an axe murderer no way but if he wrote a VERY large check and still had the proceeds I might consider allowing him to buy me an alcoholic beverage or two
> 
> 
> and my oh my....if that is you bouncing up and down hyper as I drive we are in trouble



 you got it.. i'm hyper while you are driving.....this will be a very interesting road trip.



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Never been in prison before, trying to avoid that at all cost as I'm not to keen on having to carry soap on a rope!!



   



Carrieannew said:


> Older women
> Yes we heard about that
> I'm doin the questioning here Mister
> 
> Are you more of a homebody or a night time partier?



Carrie you are doing a great....I knew you were the best person for this job....keep the questions coming.......but he is kind of slow in answering..... 



sand2270 said:


> geez I finally decide to make an appearance and everyone is leaving.  Typical east coasters
> 
> Just kidding.  I haven't been around in awhile, been too busy to keep up.  You guys go to fast
> 
> Anyway I am finally a little bored and decided to say hi.



 Where have you been, don't be a stranger.


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> Older women
> Yes we heard about that
> I'm doin the questioning here Mister
> 
> Are you more of a homebody or a night time partier?



haha well I like to mix it up.. sometimes I just wanna relax at home, have a nice relaxing dinner, and watch a movie.. othertimes I feel like going out with friends, go to a nice lounge or go bowling or shoot pool.. I'm not much of a club goer anymore though.


----------



## acm563

Loving MMs responses to Carrie btw.... 
and yes Sand where have you been...you need to post much more often, not just when you are bored or when you are not bored of US or hmmmmm whatever it was you were trying to say  (j/k)
Teresa, you can be as hyper as you want as long as you are in the passenger seat...no hyper drivers tho, they scare me.... and speaking of hyper I swear Goofy was on crack this weekend at our Character BF, I have never seen him so hyper in my life, I was tired just watching him....
As for JT being slow with the responses....yea Thomas , whats up with that.....  and thats all I have to say on that one.....


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> haha well I like to mix it up.. sometimes I just wanna relax at home, have a nice relaxing dinner, and watch a movie.. othertimes I feel like going out with friends, go to a nice lounge or go bowling or shoot pool.. I'm not much of a club goer anymore though.



NOt even the Adventurers Club??? I am thinking that will change shortly....


----------



## acm563

OK Ms Carrie next question please......


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

acm563 said:


> OK Ms Carrie next question please......



carrie stop being a slacker and ask the next question.. you've got 17 left.  Chop Chop


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

acm563 said:


> NOt even the Adventurers Club??? I am thinking that will change shortly....



possibly


----------



## sand2270

> Where have you been, don't be a stranger.





> and yes Sand where have you been...you need to post much more often, not just when you are bored or when you are not bored of US or hmmmmm whatever it was you were trying to say (j/k)



oh no I was not trying to hurt anyone's feelings, I'm sorry.  All I meant was I have been really busy and have been having trouble keeping up.  I also feel weird just posting a "hey" every once in awhile (I feel like if I am going to contribute than I BETTER contribute).

I finally had a little bit of a breather at work and wanted to say hi.  Saying I was bored was the wrong thing to say and as soon as I said it I thought "hmm that wasn't what I meant".


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> carrie stop being a slacker and ask the next question.. you've got 17 left.  Chop Chop


aha...good comeback my dear.....Carrie the game is on I think


----------



## sand2270

man you guys are a tough group.   

Let me start over...Hi how is everyone??


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> oh no I was not trying to hurt anyone's feelings, I'm sorry.  All I meant was I have been really busy and have been having trouble keeping up.  I also feel weird just posting a "hey" every once in awhile (I feel like if I am going to contribute than I BETTER contribute).
> 
> I finally had a little bit of a breather at work and wanted to say hi.  Saying I was bored was the wrong thing to say and as soon as I said it I thought "hmm that wasn't what I meant".


 I was just teasing you  We knew exactly what you meant  and feel free to just say a "hey" whenever that is all you have a moment to say...believe me there are days that a simple hello can turn into a 10 page topic from the rest of us


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I was just teasing you  We knew exactly what you meant  and feel free to just say a "hey" whenever that is all you have a moment to say...believe me there are days that a simple hello can turn into a 10 page topic from the rest of us



Thanks...when I first read it I thought uh oh I've angered them.    Than I saw the j/k.  It's all good.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Thanks...when I first read it I thought uh oh I've angered them.    Than I saw the j/k.  It's all good.


Nope, I dont get angry that easily....in fact I have only been annoyed once on here and that was some time ago so its all good


----------



## sand2270

ok so now that we are all friends again I will do my best to get caught up  

Sounds like you guys had a blast in May, I am so jealous.  But also so excited about my trip in May 09.  Any plans for all of you to meet up again?


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> How are those mutually exclusive,  I currently have no job, but am not homeless either (hoping that changes soon though, the job, not the homeless)
> 
> Now that is a good question.  Why is it always your fault?
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer???
> 
> 
> Have you been going to this place?



Gregg is this is why you have been missed. You rock



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> haha well I like to mix it up.. sometimes I just wanna relax at home, have a nice relaxing dinner, and watch a movie.. othertimes I feel like going out with friends, go to a nice lounge or go bowling or shoot pool.. I'm not much of a club goer anymore though.



I will accept that answer 



acm563 said:


> OK Ms Carrie next question please......





JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> carrie stop being a slacker and ask the next question.. you've got 17 left.  Chop Chop




Hey now .. I was at the park and dinner with my daughter.. 

uh huh 
dont ya'll feel bad now
ya should.. 

I be no slacker


----------



## Carrieannew

Ok new boy

Question #3

Do you have any tattoo's


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> ok so now that we are all friends again I will do my best to get caught up
> 
> Sounds like you guys had a blast in May, I am so jealous.  But also so excited about my trip in May 09.  Any plans for all of you to meet up again?


The May trip was unbelieveably wonderful.....yes some of us are meeting up again shortly, and others of us have met up again recently.... Love connections were made by some and are ongoing and lots of strong friendships formed.... A few of us are going again in Aug/Sept and will meet up as well as December group....I think most of the group will be missing each otehr in October....


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> ok so now that we are all friends again I will do my best to get caught up
> 
> Sounds like you guys had a blast in May, I am so jealous.  But also so excited about my trip in May 09.  Any plans for all of you to meet up again?



May was awesome. 

Thats a good question. There are several dates where some can go and some cant. But we havent really discussed a date in the future for everyone.. 

I prefer earlier than may... I loved Feb


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> The May trip was unbelieveably wonderful.....yes some of us are meeting up again shortly, and others of us have met up again recently.... Love connections were made by some and are ongoing and lots of strong friendships formed.... A few of us are going again in Aug/Sept and will meet up as well as December group....I think most of the group will be missing each otehr in October....



that's great, I enjoyed seeing the pics that everyone posted.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hey now .. I was at the park and dinner with my daughter..
> 
> uh huh
> dont ya'll feel bad now
> ya should..
> 
> I be no slacker



We are humbled in the presence of your motherhood...now dang it STOP SLACKING, it is not allowed...geesh... 



            
dont make us break out the hugs on you!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone........did you have a very enjoyable day.....   I know I did......even if I was at work.. 

Goofy being more hyper then usual.. that is unbelievable....I would have loved to seen that (on second thought, know I wouldn't)


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> that's great, I enjoyed seeing the pics that everyone posted.



When are you going in May ..if you posted I have forgotten so sorry..... I go every year in May so maybe a new Dismeet will be planned as well...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> When are you going in May ..if you posted I have forgotten so sorry..... I go every year in May so maybe a new Dismeet will be planned as well...



Could become an annual thang


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> When are you going in May ..if you posted I have forgotten so sorry..... I go every year in May so maybe a new Dismeet will be planned as well...




No problem, the plan is to arrive May 2nd, leaving May 11th.  Me and the munchkin otherwise know as my daughter who will be 9.


----------



## acm563

Geesh now who is the slacker JT...stop emailing and answer the question dang it....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Geesh now who is the slacker JT...stop emailing and answer the question dang it....



Angy does your new boytoy know about chat?


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> No problem, the plan is to arrive May 2nd, leaving May 11th.  Me and the munchkin otherwise know as my daughter who will be 9.


Cool, my birthday is the 3rd so I may have to plan a birthday trip...but Cait, Carrie, Teresa  Charlene and Mel will have to come as well


----------



## sand2270

I am planning on at least one adult night out so I can check out Jellyrolls.  We will also be at the Beach Club, which means mommy can get a drink (or two) at the Boardwalk or Epcot and not have to worry about driving the munchkin around.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Angy does your new boytoy know about chat?



Nope, didnt think to mention it yet, the emails have been going in other directions.... 

Hey BOYTOY....did you know we have a chat room?????

There....done...he knows now...


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Cool, my birthday is the 3rd so I may have to plan a birthday trip...but Cait, Carrie, Teresa  Charlene and Mel will have to come as well



That would be cool!


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I am planning on at least one adult night out so I can check out Jellyrolls.  We will also be at the Beach Club, which means mommy can get a drink (or two) at the Boardwalk or Epcot and not have to worry about driving the munchkin around.



Would be nice if you could do the Adventurers Club, but not with little one....but a drink or two we can do Slushies in France always a good option...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Cool, my birthday is the 3rd so I may have to plan a birthday trip...but Cait, Carrie, Teresa  Charlene and Mel will have to come as well



If i renew my ap im there

hehe i said if.. yeah if


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> If i renew my ap im there
> 
> hehe i said if.. yeah if


NO IFs!!!!!!!!!! Yes, we should make this an annual thing, would be great


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> NO IFs!!!!!!!!!! Yes, we should make this an annual thing, would be great



just have to see when mothers day is.. cant go that weekend but any other time i can


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Would be nice if you could do the Adventurers Club, but not with little one....but a drink or two we can do Slushies in France always a good option...



I could probably swing that too.  Beach Club has childcare at night.  Even though this is a mommy/daughter trip I know I will need a break one night and will need adult company.  I love the Adventurers Club, so don't see why I couldn't do that.  As long as I am not responsible for driving   Not like I haven't taken the bus to/from DTD after I have had a few drinks (I mean that was what that work conferences in February was for right?).


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> just have to see when mothers day is.. cant go that weekend but any other time i can


Sunday May 10th, 2009


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> just have to see when mothers day is.. cant go that weekend but any other time i can



Mother's Day is the 10th, already cleared it with my Mom.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I could probably swing that too.  Beach Club has childcare at night.  Even though this is a mommy/daughter trip I know I will need a break one night and will need adult company.  I love the Adventurers Club, so don't see why I couldn't do that.  As long as I am not responsible for driving   Not like I haven't taken the bus to/from DTD after I have had a few drinks (I mean that was what that work conferences in February was for right?).



Well personally I think John should come....lolrof....he can drive....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Sunday May 10th, 2009



I would have to pass.. i have to pull kayla out of school for Oct trip. Cant pull her out for May and cant not be home for mothers day. Sorry peeps


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Cool, my birthday is the 3rd so I may have to plan a birthday trip...but Cait, Carrie, Teresa  Charlene and Mel will have to come as well



If I can work it out, count me in...I'll pencil the dates in for May 2009 along with the Oct 2009 trip.  Of course AC is a must, and I would like to see all the skits there since I missed some in May.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I would have to pass.. i have to pull kayla out of school for Oct trip. Cant pull her out for May and cant not be home for mothers day. Sorry peeps


Well, how about a July trip over the 4th to celebrate YOUR birthday???


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, how about a July trip over the 4th to celebrate YOUR birthday???



hehehe 

My birthday 
To bad no one else has a birthday near mine


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> hehehe
> 
> My birthday
> To bad no one else has a birthday near mine



umm as I recall a certain GoofyDadof3 does...lolrof


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> umm as I recall a certain GoofyDadof3 does...lolrof



Oh yeah him


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> umm as I recall a certain GoofyDadof3 does...lolrof



I dont see how someone who dosent post would count.. 
hehehehehe

Darn lurker


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I dont see how someone who dosent post would count..
> hehehehehe
> 
> Darn lurker


ummm, randy doesnt post...does that mean he doesnt count????? 
Just wondering thats all..........................


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I dont see how someone who dosent post would count..
> hehehehehe
> 
> Darn lurker





acm563 said:


> ummm, randy doesnt post...does that mean he doesnt count?????
> Just wondering thats all..........................



Tough decision here.  But my vote is if you don't post then you don't count...so if the guys want to be counted they need to post.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Tough decision here.  But my vote is if you don't post then you don't count...so if the guys want to be counted they need to post.


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> Ok new boy
> 
> Question #3
> 
> Do you have any tattoo's



I think you meant question #4 carrie but I'll let that slide.. no tats or piercings for me.


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I think you meant question #4 carrie but I'll let that slide.. no tats or piercings for me.



Ooopssss...CARRIE...boy toy wont like my piercings or tattoo then will he???? 
I feel so alone now.............................


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Tough decision here.  But my vote is if you don't post then you don't count...so if the guys want to be counted they need to post.



Word TT and that is why you rock



JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> I think you meant question #4 carrie but I'll let that slide.. no tats or piercings for me.



Ohhh no I think it was 3 but too tired to go back and look

Bummer on that answer. 

Favorite type of music?


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ooopssss...CARRIE...boy toy wont like my piercings or tattoo then will he????
> I feel so alone now.............................



Its all good

I just have a thing for guys with both of those


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Its all good
> 
> I just have a thing for guys with both of those


Well, I seem to have a thing for firemen and hoses...altho tatts and motorcycles are cool as well....lol...
....well actually guys in general are just cool.....


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Its all good
> 
> I just have a thing for guys with both of those



Then you won't like Jason, he has neither.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, I seem to have a thing for firemen and hoses...altho tatts and motorcycles are cool as well....lol...
> ....well actually guys in general are just cool.....



Oh yes and left off motorcycles another big one hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Then you won't like Jason, he has neither.



bummer tt the search continues


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Word TT and that is why you rock
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh no I think it was 3 but too tired to go back and look
> 
> Bummer on that answer.
> 
> Favorite type of music?



Have to side with the BoyToy Carrie on this one...#1 job #2 prison #3 sexual preference #4 tatts and piercings


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Have to side with the BoyToy Carrie on this one...#1 job #2 prison #3 sexual preference #4 tatts and piercings



whatever 


Ok everyone get in chat


----------



## acm563

...and just a quick update to sum up what we know so far....

JT is a hottie per Jaded, a BOYTOY per Carrie, too young for Mel and Teresa, I have abstained from all comment because I am totally innocent of all wrong doing here.....  He is 26, has a job, lives in Chicago or the burbs of Chicago, he has no felonies on his record, he prefers women, although there was a question on that terminology...(as in I prefer fish but I will eat hot dogs.....ok peeps mind out of gutter here)?????  and he does not have tatts or piercings although the jury is still out on whether those things are turn ons or turn offs in the preferred gender....  His cell phone is not verizon, although he does text (unlike a certain lurker who will remain nameless) he loves to send one liner emails, he does drink, and he has never been to ACs.....and btw it just occurred to me there was yet annother question asked I think.....he prefers to not go clubbing...and there is more I oculd add but will not do so at this time....


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

acm563 said:


> ...and just a quick update to sum up what we know so far....
> 
> JT is a hottie per Jaded, a BOYTOY per Carrie, too young for Mel and Teresa, I have abstained from all comment because I am totally innocent of all wrong doing here.....  He is 26, has a job, lives in Chicago or the burbs of Chicago, he has no felonies on his record, he prefers women, although there was a question on that terminology...(as in I prefer fish but I will eat hot dogs.....ok peeps mind out of gutter here)?????  and he does not have tatts or piercings although the jury is still out on whether those things are turn ons or turn offs in the preferred gender....  His cell phone is not verizon, although he does text (unlike a certain lurker who will remain nameless) he loves to send one liner emails, he does drink, and he has never been to ACs.....and btw it just occurred to me there was yet annother question asked I think.....he prefers to not go clubbing...and there is more I oculd add but will not do so at this time....



Thanks for the summary, I almost lost track of everything!!  So question to the board, if I'm Angy's boytoy, does that make her my girltoy??


----------



## Carrieannew

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Thanks for the summary, I almost lost track of everything!!  So question to the board, if I'm Angy's boytoy, does that make her my girltoy??



sadly no
she belongs to randy


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well personally I think John should come....lolrof....he can drive....



still catching up...who is John?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> sadly no
> she belongs to randy



woohoo, this is fun i can have a boy toy without having to be a girl toy, is that cool or what???


----------



## Mr Smee23

Since, I don't post much I will just say Hi.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> still catching up...who is John?




ummm the chauffer that likes to drive around until baby jesus cries....


----------



## sand2270

oh...and not to change the topic but providing this more as info...it is flipping 110 degrees here in Tucson!  Cripes!!  And if anyone says to me "well it's a dry heat" I will reach through this computer and strangle you.  Dry heat or not 110 is hot!!  And soon the monsoons will start so it won't be a dry heat anymore but a 110 humid heat.  I love summer


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Since, I don't post much I will just say Hi.



SMEE!!!!!!! Hello, hope you are feeling much better...
(((HUGS)))


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> oh...and not to change the topic but providing this more as info...it is flipping 110 degrees here in Tucson!  Cripes!!  And if anyone says to me "well it's a dry heat" I will reach through this computer and strangle you.  Dry heat or not 110 is hot!!  And soon the monsoons will start so it won't be a dry heat anymore but a 110 humid heat.  I love summer



now that is TOO hot


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> now that is TOO hot



Yeah it is. When i was driving home I saw a homeless person taking a nap on the lawn of an apartment complex and all I thought was "geez in this heat I hope he's not dead".


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> Since, I don't post much I will just say Hi.



 Will hello there little brother.. where have you been hiding?


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

Carrieannew said:


> sadly no
> she belongs to randy



he'll have to fight me for her.. and I like my chances in that one..


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> he'll have to fight me for her.. and I like my chances in that one..



Too too funny my sweet friend....sorry dont think Randy will fight for me.... Good night and sweet dreams it has been fun playing with you today...


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

acm563 said:


> Too too funny my sweet friend....sorry dont think Randy will fight for me.... Good night and sweet dreams it has been fun playing with you today...



sweet dreams hun


----------



## mickeymommy3

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> lol tiny one is better than nothing right?



I like your sense of humor!!!


----------



## Mickeyistheman

I just came upon this thread tonight and wanted to introduce myself

I am a single 30 year old from New Jersey and I LOVE DISNEY!!!!

It is hard trying to find a great guy who understands my love and passion.

I would say I would be happy with a man between a 6 and an 8.

Was just in DisneyWorld in April and had a blast.  I am hoping to go again in the fall for the Food and Wine Festival which I always enjoy.

So let's see what happens here.  This looks like it could be fun and I always am excited to chat with new people who love Disney just as much as I do.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mickeyistheman said:


> I just came upon this thread tonight and wanted to introduce myself
> 
> I am a single 30 year old from New Jersey and I LOVE DISNEY!!!!
> 
> It is hard trying to find a great guy who understands my love and passion.
> 
> I would say I would be happy with a man between a 6 and an 8.
> 
> Was just in DisneyWorld in April and had a blast.  I am hoping to go again in the fall for the Food and Wine Festival which I always enjoy.
> 
> So let's see what happens here.  This looks like it could be fun and I always am excited to chat with new people who love Disney just as much as I do.



Hiya and  

Good morning all!


----------



## Sha

Mickeyistheman said:


> I just came upon this thread tonight and wanted to introduce myself
> 
> I am a single 30 year old from New Jersey and I LOVE DISNEY!!!!
> 
> It is hard trying to find a great guy who understands my love and passion.
> 
> I would say I would be happy with a man between a 6 and an 8.
> 
> Was just in DisneyWorld in April and had a blast.  I am hoping to go again in the fall for the Food and Wine Festival which I always enjoy.
> 
> So let's see what happens here.  This looks like it could be fun and I always am excited to chat with new people who love Disney just as much as I do.



Welcome Mickeyistheman

Good morning everyone! hope things are as wonderful for you all as they are for me today.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone.....with a special Good Morning to my lurking Prince Charming 

 to Mickeyistheman !


I hope everyones work day goes by quickly and smoothly...


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone... I Pray your day will be glorious.


 Mickeyistheman, to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the  Love of Disney" thread.  Jump right on in and comment to posts and share your thoughts and experiences about Disney.  We would love to hear them.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Since, I don't post much I will just say Hi.



Hi Honey!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning everyone!

Happy Wednesday!!

How is everyone today?

Things are pretty good here in Boston after some pretty horrible storms lasnight.  Sunny and 71 right now.

Just wanted to  all the newbies.  This is a fun place to play and get to know people.


----------



## GoofyDude

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> lol tiny one is better than nothing right?



I doubt you'll find many women to agree with that statement!


----------



## acm563

GoofyDude said:


> I doubt you'll find many women to agree with that statement!



   family board, family board


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, gotta agree with Tucson chick. . .its FLIPPING hot. . .of course, I am in Vegas. . .the other night I was outside at midnight and it was 101. . .101 AT MIDNIGHT. . .yikes. . .we have hit 116 (three days ago) and its only June. . .it just gets hotter. . .and yes Sand, MONSOON SEASON IS HORRENDOUS. . .just imagine 116 temps and 85 to 90% humidity. . .well of course unless it rains, then its 100% humidity. . .and horrible. . .


----------



## ttester9612

GoofyDude said:


> I doubt you'll find many women to agree with that statement!



Will hello stranger, where have you been hiding?  You now count... 

Now if we can only get a certain Hose Man to post.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Now if we can only get a certain Hose Man to post.


Good luck on that one T, I have given up even trying.....guess I should be content with the sweet wake up calls and leave it at that...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good luck on that one T, I have given up even trying.....guess I should be content with the sweet wake up calls and leave it at that...



Keep the faith Angy...one day he might surprise us and post.     Even it is just to say HI...


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, gotta agree with Tucson chick. . .its FLIPPING hot. . .of course, I am in Vegas. . .the other night I was outside at midnight and it was 101. . .101 AT MIDNIGHT. . .yikes. . .we have hit 116 (three days ago) and its only June. . .it just gets hotter. . .and yes Sand, MONSOON SEASON IS HORRENDOUS. . .just imagine 116 temps and 85 to 90% humidity. . .well of course unless it rains, then its 100% humidity. . .and horrible. . .




Well Darcy, that is rather warm!  I am quite happy with the weather here, cool at night and creeping into the low 80's during the day.  Might as well enjoy it, as it will be changing soon.  But that is what the ocean is for!


----------



## acm563

I know this is so  but can anyone explain to me how in the world can Circuit City lose my laptop twice since May 8,2008.....This is beyond poor customer service...... 

I definitely have a   from this one.... and everyone gives me a different story.....  

Explain to me how a l aptop can get lost and noone have a record of it TWICE, the first time the manager lied to me and it was actually in his office and had never been sent to HP (although he said it was...HP never had a record of it, nor did I get an HP service record....aaarrrgghhh) This time it is completely missing with no knowledge of who has it or where it has been.....


----------



## stitch90210

hello to everyone . hope you are having a fun time. just wanted to post a quick hello. 
Ang sorry to hear of puppy issues as well as missing laptop issues, those things would only happen to you I think. Sorry I missed you at Disney I called your cell but never could catch up with you, Patrick ended up coming with me so we had a good time.
so when is the next dismeet planned, sounds like some of you are meeting in Augest?
so tell me if we post that means we count? lol
hope everyone has a great evening and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I know this is so  but can anyone explain to me how in the world can Circuit City lose my laptop twice since May 8,2008.....This is beyond poor customer service......
> 
> I definitely have a   from this one.... and everyone gives me a different story.....
> 
> Explain to me how a l aptop can get lost and noone have a record of it TWICE, the first time the manager lied to me and it was actually in his office and had never been sent to HP (although he said it was...HP never had a record of it, nor did I get an HP service record....aaarrrgghhh) This time it is completely missing with no knowledge of who has it or where it has been.....



 Didn't you or them have to sign something when they took your laptop?  Like a repair receipt or something?  If you do, then shouldn't they be responsible by replacing it if can't be found?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Didn't you or them have to sign something when they took your laptop?  Like a repair receipt or something?  If you do, then shouldn't they be responsible by replacing it if can't be found?



Well, it is a long story. I left it on May 8th they never got in touch with me so I went up there repeatedly they said laptop was exchanged on May 29, I said not by me and then manager decided it is in his office...How convenient....that was June 7th so we send it out again , now noone knows where it is, Yes I have receipts but that doesnt chg CCities thought processes, they are driving me crazy  I have been on phone all day today between this and conf calls for work so I am tired 


...and hiya Craig...sorry I didnt get time to return your calls and catch up with you...I promise I will catch up with you soon....busy summer here


----------



## acm563

Has anyone ever seen the wedding ring that is supposed to be hidden in the concrete at the exit gate on Haunted Mansion....?? Just curious...here is a link that tells you where to look for it tho

http://www.hiddenmickeys.org/wdw/magickingdom/Secrets/LS/Mansion.html


----------



## libertybell7

Why


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Has anyone ever seen the wedding ring that is supposed to be hidden in the concrete at the exit gate on Haunted Mansion....?? Just curious...here is a link that tells you where to look for it tho
> 
> http://www.hiddenmickeys.org/wdw/magickingdom/Secrets/LS/Mansion.html



I heard that when they redid Haunted Mansion that they removed the wedding ring.  Not sure if it's true or not


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

libertybell7 said:


> Has anyone seen that dog? Honestly...Check's dont seem to pay the way...what a damn joke...Cin?...I honestly cant wait to see where this goes...So um what say you all? Oh so sorry ..No drama..



Shawn.. aka Nick (and we both know what I mean by this.. I don't think you want to be exposed).. lets drop the dog issue already. Also give a public apology to Angy for bringing it up.  Thanks bud


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I heard that when they redid Haunted Mansion that they removed the wedding ring.  Not sure if it's true or not



Well, if you read the link it is said by some it was not a real ring but part of a post, now I have seen that but realized it was a post, but it doesnt look like the pic that is in the link


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> Shawn.. aka Nick (and we both know what I mean by this.. I don't think you want to be exposed).. lets drop the dog issue already. Also give a public apology to Angy for bringing it up.  Thanks bud



GoodNight again my sweet young boytoy friend hahahah I will pass the convos on to Randy


----------



## sand2270

hi all I need to catch up on today's posts, I just got home.  I went to see Stone Temple Pilots tonight, with my favorite hottie ever, Scott Weiland.  My ears are still ringing but the show was amazing!  I had 6th row tickets.  Danced and sang my butt off.  It was so great.  I took lots of pictures and video that I will upload tomorrow and share if anyone is interested.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, gotta agree with Tucson chick. . .its FLIPPING hot. . .of course, I am in Vegas. . .the other night I was outside at midnight and it was 101. . .101 AT MIDNIGHT. . .yikes. . .we have hit 116 (three days ago) and its only June. . .it just gets hotter. . .and yes Sand, MONSOON SEASON IS HORRENDOUS. . .just imagine 116 temps and 85 to 90% humidity. . .well of course unless it rains, then its 100% humidity. . .and horrible. . .



Thank you!!  The show tonight was at a outside amphitheater, and the only thing that saved us was the wind and a small thunderstorm otherwise it would have been miserable.  I had a seat so I was covered, but the poor people on the lawn seats probably got wet.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I heard that when they redid Haunted Mansion that they removed the wedding ring.  Not sure if it's true or not



When I did the Keys to the Kingdom tour, that question was asked (this was 3 years ago) the CM said it never existed. It was something to make the story line good. The photo was probably edited.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> When I did the Keys to the Kingdom tour, that question was asked (this was 3 years ago) the CM said it never existed. It was something to make the story line good. The photo was probably edited.


I think you are probably correct, I will check it out when I go back in August and see what I see, now that I have an idea of where it is supposed to be at. I did notice the one they were talking about which was obviously from a post, but have never noticed one that truly looks like a wedding ring. I did find some of the info in the link I provided interesting tho and will look to see if some of this is true. I had always been told the room moved down in the lobby area but had asked the CM this time and she said no the ceiling moves up at DW, the room descends at DL


----------



## JT4Ever4Ever4Ever

morning angy


----------



## acm563

JT4Ever4Ever4Ever said:


> morning angy


Good morning Thomas Hope your day is a fun one
...and ahem.....do me a favor and TRY to behave today....I mean REALLY....


----------



## acm563

So tell me does a little pixie dust do the trick? If so then I wish I could sprinkle it over our threads and take things back to where they were months ago. 
ixiedust:

We used to be nice to each other, there was not all the tension or the drama.

Does a general apology do the trick? If so then here is my apology to anyone I have ever offended...(and if I did offend anyone it was unintentional)
          

Things started going downhill before the May trip and just seems to have escalated since then. 

People this is an online friendship for most of us, the pettiness shouldnt be a part of that. We have a tendency to take sides on things, and on things we know nothing about.  There seems to be a line drawn down the middle, we have a dark side and a "not dark" side....where is the cohesiveness of this board which is supposed to be based on the one thing we should all have in common which is a "Love For Disney"!!!!!! I haven't seen much love going around lately, Disney love or otherwise. 

I care about each and EVERY person I have"met" on this board and in person , some of you I do not understand and you do not understand me, but that is what  makes the world go around and it doesnt mean I dislike you. I just take issue when we start attacking each other, sending nasty PMs to newcomers about the ppl they are talking to etc etc.... It should not be happening. Yes, we do get off the subject of Disney alot and there is nothing worng with that until we starting getting our "digs" in at others thru what we post. If you have an issue with someone on the boards, dont use the boards as your avenue to ruin that person.

I also want to point out that there will always be times when you feel a connection with people online and then you meet them and you feel otherwise, that is not something that should cause issues tho, it is just a part of life....

I love each and every one of you and I would just like to see more light hearted banter and less picking at peoples perceived faults and imperfections.....


(and I want to send out a special  to Randy in MI )

Have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> I think you are probably correct, I will check it out when I go back in August and see what I see, now that I have an idea of where it is supposed to be at. I did notice the one they were talking about which was obviously from a post, but have never noticed one that truly looks like a wedding ring. I did find some of the info in the link I provided interesting tho and will look to see if some of this is true. I had always been told the room moved down in the lobby area but had asked the CM this time and she said no the ceiling moves up at DW, the room descends at DL




That is because the actual ride at DL is outside the burm of the park, you have to go down so you can go under the RR tracks.  It is the same thing with pirates and the Indy ride.  Splash Mountain was actually built over the top of the burm so the train goes though it.


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> That is because the actual ride at DL is outside the burm of the park, you have to go down so you can go under the RR tracks.  It is the same thing with pirates and the Indy ride.  Splash Mountain was actually built over the top of the burm so the train goes though it.



Cool things to know...I would love to get to DL sometime soon, wanted to get there this year but work is getting crazy... There are so many cool things each of us knows about different things in the different parks I wish we would start sharing those things  I loved some of the little highlights from the link I posted, of course some are not factual just non confirmed rumors but fun things to plan to check out next time I go solo....


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All



         
Your pirate is lucky to have such a sweet Princess..(ahem Angel...lol)


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Your pirate is lucky to have such a sweet Princess..(ahem Angel...lol)



Why thank you Miss Angy!...He does seem to think I am a princess and an angel


----------



## acm563

So...has anyone figured out what is going on with all of the "pardon our dust" areas around HS...I noticed this last time that where MonstersInc used to do their picture spots that is now closed off as well...any ideas anyone????


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> So...has anyone figured out what is going on with all of the "pardon our dust" areas around HS...I noticed this last time that where MonstersInc used to do their picture spots that is now closed off as well...any ideas anyone????



I thought I saw that when I was there, was wondering the same thing myself


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I thought I saw that when I was there, was wondering the same thing myself



Not sure, but will be more than happy to check it out in just 28 SHORT days   

I am so ready for a Disney Fix


----------



## PirateMel

SW just opened up flights through Jan 9/09.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Not sure, but will be more than happy to check it out in just 28 SHORT days
> 
> I am so ready for a Disney Fix






PirateMel said:


> SW just opened up flights through Jan 9/09.



YAY for you in 28 days and I am gonna go check out SW right now Thanks for sharing that info


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my other DIS friends, its my Friday and I am off to DLR with my son tomorrow. . .can't wait.

We wil take loads of pics to share with my good friends here. . .be good all of you and don't make me spank any of you when I get back. . .wait, I just remembered that some of you might be into that. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my other DIS friends, its my Friday and I am off to DLR with my son tomorrow. . .can't wait.
> 
> We wil take loads of pics to share with my good friends here. . .be good all of you and don't make me spank any of you when I get back. . .wait, I just remembered that some of you might be into that. . .


Have fun at DLR and enjoy your time off..... and ahem...we wont discuss who is or is not into spankings


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Have fun at DLR and enjoy your time off..... and ahem...we wont discuss who is or is not into spankings



I would never discuss such things. . .I am a good girl, remember!!!!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> Have fun at DLR and enjoy your time off..... and ahem...we wont discuss who is or is not into spankings



And if you watch Monty Python, you know what comes after the spankings....


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> And if you watch Monty Python, you know what comes after the spankings....



lolrof....well  i also recall that some ppl like to dance naked in their LR....


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> When I did the Keys to the Kingdom tour, that question was asked (this was 3 years ago) the CM said it never existed. It was something to make the story line good. The photo was probably edited.



I always thought it was a rumor.  I could never find that ring.



PirateMel said:


> Not sure, but will be more than happy to check it out in just 28 SHORT days
> 
> I am so ready for a Disney Fix



  I'm doing the dance with you Mel.  Wish I was going to, but I'll have to wait until Oct.



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my other DIS friends, its my Friday and I am off to DLR with my son tomorrow. . .can't wait.
> 
> We wil take loads of pics to share with my good friends here. . .be good all of you and don't make me spank any of you when I get back. . .wait, I just remembered that some of you might be into that. . .



Darcy you have fun now... do they have slushes in DL?


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> lolrof....well  i also recall that some ppl like to dance naked in their LR....



I can neither confirm nor deny this rumor.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> So tell me does a little pixie dust do the trick? If so then I wish I could sprinkle it over our threads and take things back to where they were months ago.
> ixiedust:
> 
> We used to be nice to each other, there was not all the tension or the drama.
> 
> Does a general apology do the trick? If so then here is my apology to anyone I have ever offended...(and if I did offend anyone it was unintentional)
> 
> 
> Things started going downhill before the May trip and just seems to have escalated since then.
> 
> People this is an online friendship for most of us, the pettiness shouldnt be a part of that. We have a tendency to take sides on things, and on things we know nothing about.  There seems to be a line drawn down the middle, we have a dark side and a "not dark" side....where is the cohesiveness of this board which is supposed to be based on the one thing we should all have in common which is a "Love For Disney"!!!!!! I haven't seen much love going around lately, Disney love or otherwise.
> 
> I care about each and EVERY person I have"met" on this board and in person , some of you I do not understand and you do not understand me, but that is what  makes the world go around and it doesnt mean I dislike you. I just take issue when we start attacking each other, sending nasty PMs to newcomers about the ppl they are talking to etc etc.... It should not be happening. Yes, we do get off the subject of Disney alot and there is nothing worng with that until we starting getting our "digs" in at others thru what we post. If you have an issue with someone on the boards, dont use the boards as your avenue to ruin that person.
> 
> I also want to point out that there will always be times when you feel a connection with people online and then you meet them and you feel otherwise, that is not something that should cause issues tho, it is just a part of life....
> 
> I love each and every one of you and I would just like to see more light hearted banter and less picking at peoples perceived faults and imperfections.....
> 
> 
> (and I want to send out a special  to Randy in MI )
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!



AMEN my sistah!!!   

Be nice, don't be haters, peace, love, and happiness 


I just spent my morning shopping, and got some really cute clothes for my upcoming trips. yay!


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny this rumor.



but of course we know by your siggie it was not a "Riverdance"


----------



## Sha

Gregg, you should be in the middle of that interview and hope all is going well! Keeping fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I always thought it was a rumor.  I could never find that ring.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the dance with you Mel.  Wish I was going to, but I'll have to wait until Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy you have fun now... do they have slushes in DL?



Only Margaritas at DCA (different flavors), but they also have beer, and you can get wine at the wine tasting events.  But I don't drink when I am with my son.  Just because I need FAR TOO much water to keep up with the dude. . .he is 6'1" and I am 5'5". . . strides are VERY different. . .what seems like a stroll to him is a jog for me. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Gregg, you should be in the middle of that interview and hope all is going well! Keeping fingers crossed!!!!



Gregg...my fingers are crossed as well....I am sure it will all go really well, keep up posted


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Gregg...my fingers are crossed as well....I am sure it will all go really well, keep up posted



ixiedust: ixiedust: ixiedust: with plenty of well wishes thrown in that Gregg will come back with some happy news


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> But I don't drink when I am with my son.  Just because I need FAR TOO much water to keep up with the dude. . .he is 6'1" and I am 5'5". . . strides are VERY different. . .what seems like a stroll to him is a jog for me. . .



Thats the way I am with G as well Darcy....I am EXHAUSTED by the time 10pm hits and all I want is a hot shower and bed  he kills me because he cannot slow down and there is a big difference in his 6'4" stride and my 5'7" one


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh I so understand that one. . .luckily for me I can convince B not to be so COMMANDO. . .LOL


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I so understand that one. . .luckily for me I can convince B not to be so COMMANDO. . .LOL



Well then G needs to take some lessons...lol.....


----------



## Brian5581

Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I'm 27 years old, from New Jersey.  I've always been a huge fan of just about everything Disney.  In fact, I am looking to become a member of Disney Vacation Club once the Bay Lake Tower opens (whenever that may be...), ensuring I'll be making a trip to Disney World each year.  Hopefully (perhaps through this forum) I'll have a family of my own to use it with at some point in the near future, but if nothing else it'll be great to bring my 21-month-old nephew, and I guess my sister and brother-in-law as well.  

Jdate (that should tell you something else about me that may be important) has done nothing for me so far, let's see if the magic of Disney can come through...

If nothing else, I'm always willing to chat about our favorite subject.  Hope to hear from you soon.

     -Brian


----------



## Kimmielee

*Hi everyone!!*

*It's been too long and I, like others... had retreated for many reasons that do not need to be rehashed... but I do feel that it seems like a breath of fresh air has swept by this loverly thread and the timing is right...*

*So.... I've missed everyone  ... here's a brief update from Kimmie:*

*Still dating the Tall Guy...  He's incredible and sweet and funny and I'm totally smitten!  *

*Noah is awesome... he's at vacation bible camp (just day camp) this week and loving it. I am so proud of him. He's going to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of July. Mom's a bit anxious!  *

*Work is still crazy... we've been "down" all day today... hence the ability to post from work... cuz that NEVER happens! For some reason... today, I had time to actually leave the building and went to Toys R US just to have something to do since we couldn't work... and guess what???? They had Wii's in stock!!!!    I bought the Wii, 3 games, a controller and some numchucks (is that spelled right?)... for Noah's birthday in October....  Can I wait that long???  *

*Ok... that's about it for me... I've missed most of you. Some I don't know because you are new to the thread since I left, but HI THERE!!  *

*  Some of you... well, let's just let the past be the past and start fresh... what happened, happened. EVERYONE needs to take responsibility and just let it go.... Deal?  *

*Off to leave work... and pick up Noah... it's HOT HOT HOT here in Michigan today...  *


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> *Hi everyone!!*
> 
> *It's been too long and I, like others... had retreated for many reasons that do not need to be rehashed... but I do feel that it seems like a breath of fresh air has swept by this loverly thread and the timing is right...*
> 
> *So.... I've missed everyone  ... here's a brief update from Kimmie:*
> 
> *Still dating the Tall Guy...  He's incredible and sweet and funny and I'm totally smitten!  *
> 
> *Noah is awesome... he's at vacation bible camp (just day camp) this week and loving it. I am so proud of him. He's going to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of July. Mom's a bit anxious!  *
> 
> *Work is still crazy... we've been "down" all day today... hence the ability to post from work... cuz that NEVER happens! For some reason... today, I had time to actually leave the building and went to Toys R US just to have something to do since we couldn't work... and guess what???? They had Wii's in stock!!!!    I bought the Wii, 3 games, a controller and some numchucks (is that spelled right?)... for Noah's birthday in October....  Can I wait that long???  *
> 
> *Ok... that's about it for me... I've missed most of you. Some I don't know because you are new to the thread since I left, but HI THERE!!  *
> 
> *  Some of you... well, let's just let the past be the past and start fresh... what happened, happened. EVERYONE needs to take responsibility and just let it go.... Deal?  *
> 
> *Off to leave work... and pick up Noah... it's HOT HOT HOT here in Michigan today...  *



WoooooHooooo Miss Kim is back....feels like forever Girlie!!!!

Glad to see you...bet Noah will love the Wii....yes sweetie you can wait that long.

I'll give ya ring later 

Well peeps my day off is over, gotta get ready to head to my night job and dodge the thunder storms.

Catch ya later


----------



## Sha

Brian5581 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I'm 27 years old, from New Jersey.  I've always been a huge fan of just about everything Disney.  In fact, I am looking to become a member of Disney Vacation Club once the Bay Lake Tower opens (whenever that may be...), ensuring I'll be making a trip to Disney World each year.  Hopefully (perhaps through this forum) I'll have a family of my own to use it with at some point in the near future, but if nothing else it'll be great to bring my 21-month-old nephew, and I guess my sister and brother-in-law as well.
> 
> Jdate (that should tell you something else about me that may be important) has done nothing for me so far, let's see if the magic of Disney can come through...
> 
> If nothing else, I'm always willing to chat about our favorite subject.  Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> -Brian



welcome Brian! great bunch here.



Kimmielee said:


> *Hi everyone!!*
> 
> *It's been too long and I, like others... had retreated for many reasons that do not need to be rehashed... but I do feel that it seems like a breath of fresh air has swept by this loverly thread and the timing is right...*
> 
> *So.... I've missed everyone  ... here's a brief update from Kimmie:*
> 
> *Still dating the Tall Guy...  He's incredible and sweet and funny and I'm totally smitten!  *
> 
> *Noah is awesome... he's at vacation bible camp (just day camp) this week and loving it. I am so proud of him. He's going to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of July. Mom's a bit anxious!  *
> 
> *Work is still crazy... we've been "down" all day today... hence the ability to post from work... cuz that NEVER happens! For some reason... today, I had time to actually leave the building and went to Toys R US just to have something to do since we couldn't work... and guess what???? They had Wii's in stock!!!!    I bought the Wii, 3 games, a controller and some numchucks (is that spelled right?)... for Noah's birthday in October....  Can I wait that long???  *
> 
> *Ok... that's about it for me... I've missed most of you. Some I don't know because you are new to the thread since I left, but HI THERE!!  *
> 
> *  Some of you... well, let's just let the past be the past and start fresh... what happened, happened. EVERYONE needs to take responsibility and just let it go.... Deal?  *
> 
> *Off to leave work... and pick up Noah... it's HOT HOT HOT here in Michigan today...  *



KIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

welcome back!!! hugssssss 

Hmmmm Bible camp??? wonder if the EMT person will find him and also come back later to see you?? after all I got to meet her in FL and she LIVES near you!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Brian5581 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I'm 27 years old, from New Jersey.  I've always been a huge fan of just about everything Disney.  In fact, I am looking to become a member of Disney Vacation Club once the Bay Lake Tower opens (whenever that may be...), ensuring I'll be making a trip to Disney World each year.  Hopefully (perhaps through this forum) I'll have a family of my own to use it with at some point in the near future, but if nothing else it'll be great to bring my 21-month-old nephew, and I guess my sister and brother-in-law as well.
> 
> Jdate (that should tell you something else about me that may be important) has done nothing for me so far, let's see if the magic of Disney can come through...
> 
> If nothing else, I'm always willing to chat about our favorite subject.  Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> -Brian



Hiya and   

Hiya Kimmie, and welcome back.


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> Thats the way I am with G as well Darcy....I am EXHAUSTED by the time 10pm hits and all I want is a hot shower and bed  he kills me because he cannot slow down and there is a big difference in his 6'4" stride and my 5'7" one



You all just have to get in Disney Mode.  My son's are both the exact same height as me, but I have to carry around a bit more weight, they are younger and in much better shape than me, but I still walk them into the ground every time at DL.  It's all about motivation.



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I so understand that one. . .luckily for me I can convince B not to be so COMMANDO. . .LOL



How is one less commando?  Do you give him a g string or something? 


Kimmielee said:


> *Hi everyone!!*
> 
> *It's been too long and I, like others... had retreated for many reasons that do not need to be rehashed... but I do feel that it seems like a breath of fresh air has swept by this loverly thread and the timing is right...*
> 
> *So.... I've missed everyone  ... here's a brief update from Kimmie:*
> 
> *Still dating the Tall Guy...  He's incredible and sweet and funny and I'm totally smitten!  *
> 
> *Noah is awesome... he's at vacation bible camp (just day camp) this week and loving it. I am so proud of him. He's going to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of July. Mom's a bit anxious!  *
> 
> *Work is still crazy... we've been "down" all day today... hence the ability to post from work... cuz that NEVER happens! For some reason... today, I had time to actually leave the building and went to Toys R US just to have something to do since we couldn't work... and guess what???? They had Wii's in stock!!!!    I bought the Wii, 3 games, a controller and some numchucks (is that spelled right?)... for Noah's birthday in October....  Can I wait that long???  *
> 
> *Ok... that's about it for me... I've missed most of you. Some I don't know because you are new to the thread since I left, but HI THERE!!  *
> 
> *  Some of you... well, let's just let the past be the past and start fresh... what happened, happened. EVERYONE needs to take responsibility and just let it go.... Deal?  *
> 
> *Off to leave work... and pick up Noah... it's HOT HOT HOT here in Michigan today...  *



WB KL

I have been posting very sporadically, but if the old crew will come out of the wood work, I'd be most happy to participate a lot more.


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> WB KL
> 
> I have been posting very sporadically, but if the old crew will come out of the wood work, I'd be most happy to participate a lot more.


 
Then get ready to participate more my friend  ... because we are coming back!!!  

Nasty weather on the way home... the temp at my office when I left was 87 degrees... a storm blew through... and within 3 miles the temp dropped to 67!!  Once I was out of that (about another 3 miles)... it was sunny, muggy and 80 again... how strange is that???  

JEN JEN JEN... are you going to meet my little man cub tomorrow???  I told him that some really pretty girl might come up to him at camp and say... Hey, I know you... well, not YOU... but your Mom... well, not exactly your MOM either since we haven't met... but I've met Ms.Sharon that lives in FL!!    He will totally know who you are...


----------



## Sha

Evening everyone! Hope everyone had a great day today! 

Just finished 4 days of NCLEX review classes, but still have online things related to it... and the pre class test was lower than the after class test, which mean the tools they taught me helped! Now if I could just get the FL Board of Nursing to relook through what I sent them to see the letter they needed from my surgeon!!! "We need this letter...." (duh! you have it) And am waiting still for my authorization to test 

things could be so much worse! Life is wonderful! 

Steve thanks for the card... it was here when I arrived, but in holding pattern at the Post Office.

Darcy, have fun at DL.

Trying to decide my next trip to WDW... right now its in Sept unless I do something sooner (not counting a day trip here or there).


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> JEN JEN JEN... are you going to meet my little man cub tomorrow???  I told him that some really pretty girl might come up to him at camp and say... Hey, I know you... well, not YOU... but your Mom... well, not exactly your MOM either since we haven't met... but I've met Ms.Sharon that lives in FL!!    He will totally know who you are...




is this the 7 degrees of separation of Kim??


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Then get ready to participate more my friend  ... because we are coming back!!!
> 
> Nasty weather on the way home... the temp at my office when I left was 87 degrees... a storm blew through... and within 3 miles the temp dropped to 67!!  Once I was out of that (about another 3 miles)... it was sunny, muggy and 80 again... how strange is that???
> 
> JEN JEN JEN... are you going to meet my little man cub tomorrow???  I told him that some really pretty girl might come up to him at camp and say... Hey, I know you... well, not YOU... but your Mom... well, not exactly your MOM either since we haven't met... but I've met Ms.Sharon that lives in FL!!    He will totally know who you are...



I'm hoping I will, Kimmie!  I get to wander about if I want to, as well as staying in the infirmary area, and I might be out at the registration table tomorrow morning, so I'm definitely going to be keeping my eye out!  Just hope I don't have to see him in any "official" capacity!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm hoping I will, Kimmie! I get to wander about if I want to, as well as staying in the infirmary area, and I might be out at the registration table tomorrow morning, so I'm definitely going to be keeping my eye out! Just hope I don't have to see him in any "official" capacity!


 
If you are there in the morning when the kids get dropped off then... OH MY GOSH... we might get to meet too!!!  I'm dropping off 4 rugrats tomorrow at 8:50... will ya be there then?  Should I carry a flower so you'll know it's me?


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> If you are there in the morning when the kids get dropped off then... OH MY GOSH... we might get to meet too!!!  I'm dropping off 4 rugrats tomorrow at 8:50... will ya be there then?  Should I carry a flower so you'll know it's me?



I will be there then... OMG, we might finally get to meet!  It only took how long???? LOL


----------



## ttester9612

Brian to the Wonderful World of Singles who are for the "Love of Disney" thread.  Feel free to post comments and even share your Disney experiences we would LOVE to here them.


KIMMMIEEEEE   welcome back, we sure missed you.  Glad to hear that Noah and you are doing good


----------



## acm563

Wow, looks like the days when I was just a lurker here

Hello Kimmie and your son will love the Wii and it will kill you to hold it til October.....I was fortunate enough to find the Wii fit for G in my latest escapade to MI so he was so happy as well...(which hmmm, thanks for the reminder I just realized he hasnt paid me for it, little rat)

Gregg, idk about the Disney mode thing as I was not exhausted at all in May and we stayed out late every night...... I am still blaming it on G and that is my story and I am sticking to it!!!! 


Brian  and post often and hopefully the DisBoards will be the magic you need to find your "future" 

To everyone else have a wonderful and HAPPY evening........


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> If you are there in the morning when the kids get dropped off then... OH MY GOSH... we might get to meet too!!!  I'm dropping off 4 rugrats tomorrow at 8:50... will ya be there then?  Should I carry a flower so you'll know it's me?





Emtgirljen said:


> I will be there then... OMG, we might finally get to meet!  It only took how long???? LOL



its about time!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> I will be there then... OMG, we might finally get to meet! It only took how long???? LOL


 
Just for you my dear friend...


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Just for you my dear friend...



LOL... I love it!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Just for you my dear friend...



LMAO!!!!!!!!!! that is funny!


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Friday 

How is everyone today, any fun plans for the weekend....me not so much well not tomorrow.  I have to be at my other job at 7am for a meeting, and then back 2-9.  But Sunday, I get to go SHOPPING.  There maybe shoes bought..lol


----------



## Kimmielee

*I got to meet Jen today!!! *

*It was awesome to finally make it happen...   *


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday
> 
> How is everyone today, any fun plans for the weekend....me not so much well not tomorrow. I have to be at my other job at 7am for a meeting, and then back 2-9. But Sunday, I get to go SHOPPING. There maybe shoes bought..lol


 
*Happy Friday my dear...  we are going to pick strawberries and go see Wall e... watch the Bucket List... on Saturday... Sunday is church and then the pool if the freakin weather cooperates!!!  *

*Oh, and I have to clean sometime this weekend... but only if it rains.  *


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday
> 
> How is everyone today, any fun plans for the weekend....me not so much well not tomorrow.  I have to be at my other job at 7am for a meeting, and then back 2-9.  But Sunday, I get to go SHOPPING.  There maybe shoes bought..lol



A girl can never have too many shoes  

Good morning all.... Long work weekend here, then headed out to NC Sunday as I have to stop in the corporate office to take care of some weekend business that has to be wrapped up by 5 Sunday and has to be completed at Corporate, then off to SC for a total of 5 meetings between Monday and Tuesday..... yee haaaa....(uummm, is my enthusiasm and excitement coming thru here.....) 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone....
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Carrieannew

I just wanted to thank all of you who came to chat last night. Felt like old times. Great to know we can stick together when we need too. Ya'll Rock!!!!


----------



## Disney Bachelor

I'm new around here and just wanted to say hello.  Looking forward to hanging out on the boards.  

I've been on Solo Disney trips twice and loved it.  I was hoping to go back in Sept, but it doesn't look like I can make it back until next year.  Oh bother.  
Anyway, hello to all and have a magical day.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> *I got to meet Jen today!!! *
> 
> *It was awesome to finally make it happen...   *



Proof in the pic! its about time!!! 

Welcome DisBach

I am taking weekend off to do little things here and there... get a couple things together hopefully that I need to mail off. Just nice to relax a little and clean... relax... work on pics... relax... out with some friends...


----------



## acm563

Disney Bachelor said:


> I'm new around here and just wanted to say hello.  Looking forward to hanging out on the boards.
> 
> I've been on Solo Disney trips twice and loved it.  I was hoping to go back in Sept, but it doesn't look like I can make it back until next year.  Oh bother.
> Anyway, hello to all and have a magical day.




 Enjoy "hanging out" here, you are in the company of many people who also have a real love for all things Disney. There are quite a few ppl who are going back the end of Aug into September so if you change your mind be sure to post your dates and meet up with some of those who will be there...


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> So...has anyone figured out what is going on with all of the "pardon our dust" areas around HS...I noticed this last time that where MonstersInc used to do their picture spots that is now closed off as well...any ideas anyone????



I thought that they were moving Monsters Inc to include in the Pixar studio area back by Toy Story Mania. the current picture spot is over by the shop that is by backlot tours and honey I shrunk the kids play area. only remember that as we saw a really short Sulley.


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you who came to chat last night. Felt like old times. Great to know we can stick together when we need too. Ya'll Rock!!!!


 



*It was a blast!! I've missed chatting... but I won't any longer! We ROCK is right!!* 



Disney Bachelor said:


> I'm new around here and just wanted to say hello. Looking forward to hanging out on the boards.
> 
> I've been on Solo Disney trips twice and loved it. I was hoping to go back in Sept, but it doesn't look like I can make it back until next year. Oh bother.
> Anyway, hello to all and have a magical day.


 
*Welcome aboard Disney Bachelor!*


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone...I hope your day has been enjoyable.

Just got back from attending a friends retirement ceremony and luncheon.  I wish I could retire.. 




Disney Bachelor said:


> I'm new around here and just wanted to say hello.  Looking forward to hanging out on the boards.
> 
> I've been on Solo Disney trips twice and loved it.  I was hoping to go back in Sept, but it doesn't look like I can make it back until next year.  Oh bother.
> Anyway, hello to all and have a magical day.



 DisBach to the wonderful world of Singles for the Love of Disney thread.  Feel free to jump in and post comments and share your LOVE of Disney.  We would LOVE to hear them.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone...I hope your day has been enjoyable.
> 
> Just got back from attending a friends retirement ceremony and luncheon.  I wish I could retire..


Hi T, Is it Wed yet??? I have no desire to retire but sometimes I wish I had never accepted this promotion, life was much more simple when all I had to worry about was me, and making sure our contractors did what they needed to do...There is a big difference between being a District Manager and being a Regional One, and just when ya think you have a handle on your Regional Duties you are told that every 5th week you are THE MAIN GUY.... and you are responsible for every little detail that happens with in the company North, South, East West....which means I have to work West Coast Time as well so long shifts...and you know us Southern Gals we hate change and noone can understand us when we say y'all and things of that nature and I am just too darned tired to enunciate this evening so I will be having to repeat myself a lot this weekend.... 
If you believe in prayer send out about a million for me this weekend and every 5th week thereafter, if not send me some positive energy, good karma, 10 hail Marys or whatever it takes.... (just no voodoo I dont want it that badly.... ) As my friend Sonny has told me about 10 times today... I can do this, I know what I am doing and if not I can always fake it.... I just wish I had his faith in me.... 
Hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend.... Since I have to work I will be on tomorrow all day as well..... 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## ttester9612

Angy I pray that everything will work out for you and here is some magical DISNEY


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy I pray that everything will work out for you and here is some magical DISNEY



Thank you sweetie, between prayers and Disney ixiedust: I cant go wrong....

Thanks for being the sweet friend that you are!


----------



## acm563

Ok, now I know I havebeen sick today but am I hallucinating or did my response to Ts post end up posted BEFORE her original post.... How the hay could that happen????


----------



## acm563

OK lets try this a different way....or has the board decided to post in alphabetical order, thereby my posts always go on top.....


----------



## rebecca06261

You aren't losing it... it's been doing this on other threads as well.  I know you wanted some pixie dust thrown your way, but all I could find was a genie:  for you!


----------



## acm563

rebecca06261 said:


> You aren't losing it... it's been doing this on other threads as well.  I know you wanted some pixie dust thrown your way, but all I could find was a genie:  for you!


Whew thanks Rebecca I was really getting worried for a moment was getting ready to post along the lines of " and in tonights episode YOU are the star...twilight zone and all of that... "


----------



## acm563

OK so obviously I am either jinxed or blessed depending on what way you look at it as all of my posts are above other posts...so I will just shut up for now


----------



## ttester9612

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thought they were hallucinating. 

As Rebecca said, the board has been doing some weird things today. Earlier this morning I couldn't even get to the site which is a first.


----------



## acm563

ok this will make my 3rd attempt at logging out and logging back in to post, lets c if 3rd time is the charm


----------



## ttester9612

If you haven't notice even the times of posting is not right.  For me it's 7:23 PM, what does the post time say?


----------



## Sha

just happened to me on another thread and wasnt sure what that was about


----------



## Sha

my post time has been off for months Teresa... noticed it again when i got back from Germany (per your post in 2248 though that is subject to change)


----------



## ttester9612

I also noticed that my post count is not changing.  Are we in the Twilight Zone?


----------



## ttester9612

Big storm blowing in I won't be surprise if I lose power tonight.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I also noticed that my post count is not changing.  Are we in the Twilight Zone?



maybe so Teresa! I can hear the music now (thanks!!) hopefully it will all get fixed


----------



## ttester9612

It does look like we are being put in alphabetical order.. Maybe the aliens are taking control.    

This is getting interesting...


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> just happened to me on another thread and wasnt sure what that was about



lol...glad to see it isnt just me, i was getting a complex there sharon....


----------



## ttester9612

Have you ever noticed that on the Disney buses the announcements, and music  on in timed with the stops.  That's because the buses have a GPS and their movements were being tracked too.   If you don't believe me, read Glendamax's latest trip report.


----------



## acm563

Wish I could insert Twilight Zone theme music about right now.....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Have you ever noticed that on the Disney buses the announcements, and music  on in timed with the stops.  That's because the buses have a GPS and their movements were being tracked too.   If you don't believe me, read Glendamax's latest trip report.


OK dang it all, I do NOT wanna be first, i dont i dont i dont dang it all.....I am gonna reinvent myself as zacm563 then darned it!!!!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Have you ever noticed that on the Disney buses the announcements, and music  on in timed with the stops.  That's because the buses have a GPS and their movements were being tracked too.   If you don't believe me, read Glendamax's latest trip report.



That is true Teresa. One of the drivers got LOST on property and ended up way OFF property and that is how they found him  was quite funny to hear


looks like they have fixed it...


----------



## Carrieannew

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/helpFAQ?id=PleasureIslandFAQPage


Complete and total bull honkey. I need to get down there before 9/28 for once last night at AC


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/helpFAQ?id=PleasureIslandFAQPage
> 
> 
> Complete and total bull honkey. I need to get down there before 9/28 for once last night at AC



Woah....well that truly bites... For anyone that has not been to AC and will be at DTD between now and closing you really need to go check this out as AC is a fun experience.... I had heard they were closing the dance clubs but was of the understadning ACs would remain so this is a disappointment....


...and Good Morning Dispeeps....I hope everyone has a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## Sha

there was something very brief on the news about that, stating that one of the reasons was all the gang issues they have had in the area.


----------



## Sha

http://www.petitiononline.com/wdwaclub/petition.html


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> http://www.petitiononline.com/wdwaclub/petition.html



Thanks sha

I hope everyone has a chance to sign it


----------



## Sha

Just got a text from Charlene.. she is doing ok.


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/helpFAQ?id=PleasureIslandFAQPage
> 
> 
> Complete and total bull honkey. I need to get down there before 9/28 for once last night at AC


 
*I've never been and I can't get there before 9/28... I hope the petition works!  *



acm563 said:


> Woah....well that truly bites... For anyone that has not been to AC and will be at DTD between now and closing you really need to go check this out as AC is a fun experience.... I had heard they were closing the dance clubs but was of the understadning ACs would remain so this is a disappointment....
> 
> 
> ...and Good Morning Dispeeps....I hope everyone has a beautiful Saturday!


 
*Good Morning, right back at ya. Prayers for you this week... and every 5th week after... I know how work stress can go!  I'm in the mortgage business. I work for a mortgage insurance company and we contract underwrite all the high risk loans and loans with less than 20% down. Rules in my world change so frequently that we have a 3:00 meeting scheduled EVERY day... just in case!  *



Sha said:


> Just got a text from Charlene.. she is doing ok.


 
*Thanks for sharing that Sha... I don't know her very well or what she was going through but I'm glad it's good news all the same!  *

*Well, the infamous Kimmie and Jen meeting happened yesterday. I introduced Noah to her as well. So...after his big Variety Show at church to celebrate the end of church camp this week, he says... "Momma, I got to see your friend Jen again today." *

*I'm like... WHAT???  That means ... if he had to see Jen ... that he was hurt!! Right????  So, I say... "Noah, what happened???" He says... "Well, I kinda fell in a hole and hurt my knee so I asked to go see her. She was nice and she's soooo pretty." Hmmmmmm.... me thinks that the knee injury was just a bit fabricated to see pretty Ms. Jen!  *

*My plans are changed up a bit today... I'm taking Noah over to a friends house while I go to the Dr. They are going to have to x-ray my pointing finger and thumb on my left hand. It's been swollen... seems to swell more and more each day, with shooting pains.  I don't know if I broke it, have cell phone hand (I hear that might be the lastest disease), that tunnel thing... or whatever but it's beginning to get in the way of my day to day life so I can't put it off any longer. I tried to go last night but the wait was like 2 hours... and it was already late... so nope... I'll go today. Wish me luck!  *


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> *I've never been and I can't get there before 9/28... I hope the petition works!  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Morning, right back at ya. Prayers for you this week... and every 5th week after... I know how work stress can go!  I'm in the mortgage business. I work for a mortgage insurance company and we contract underwrite all the high risk loans and loans with less than 20% down. Rules in my world change so frequently that we have a 3:00 meeting scheduled EVERY day... just in case!  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for sharing that Sha... I don't know her very well or what she was going through but I'm glad it's good news all the same!  *
> 
> *Well, the infamous Kimmie and Jen meeting happened yesterday. I introduced Noah to her as well. So...after his big Variety Show at church to celebrate the end of church camp this week, he says... "Momma, I got to see your friend Jen again today." *
> 
> *I'm like... WHAT???  That means ... if he had to see Jen ... that he was hurt!! Right????  So, I say... "Noah, what happened???" He says... "Well, I kinda fell in a hole and hurt my knee so I asked to go see her. She was nice and she's soooo pretty." Hmmmmmm.... me thinks that the knee injury was just a bit fabricated to see pretty Ms. Jen!  *
> 
> *My plans are changed up a bit today... I'm taking Noah over to a friends house while I go to the Dr. They are going to have to x-ray my pointing finger and thumb on my left hand. It's been swollen... seems to swell more and more each day, with shooting pains.  I don't know if I broke it, have cell phone hand (I hear that might be the lastest disease), that tunnel thing... or whatever but it's beginning to get in the way of my day to day life so I can't put it off any longer. I tried to go last night but the wait was like 2 hours... and it was already late... so nope... I'll go today. Wish me luck!  *




Thanks for the prayers Kimmee and gosh I thought our twice a week conf calls were bad... but yes mortgage business with all the ups and downs can require constant updates.  

It is a shame you have not been to ACs , May was my first experience and I LOVED IT!!!! Lots of good memories tied to it now...

Too cute on Noah as well That is priceless...

...and of course there could be many causes for hand issues but my bet is carpal tunnel...

Have a fun remainder of your day


----------



## NH_Bubba

Carrieannew said:


> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/helpFAQ?id=PleasureIslandFAQPage
> 
> 
> Complete and total bull honkey. I need to get down there before 9/28 for once last night at AC




 Oh this totally Stinks! First they mess it up by lifting the age restriction now they completly take it away. Now there is No haven for adults at the world.


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Well, the infamous Kimmie and Jen meeting happened yesterday. I introduced Noah to her as well. So...after his big Variety Show at church to celebrate the end of church camp this week, he says... "Momma, I got to see your friend Jen again today." [/B]
> 
> *I'm like... WHAT???  That means ... if he had to see Jen ... that he was hurt!! Right????  So, I say... "Noah, what happened???" He says... "Well, I kinda fell in a hole and hurt my knee so I asked to go see her. She was nice and she's soooo pretty." Hmmmmmm.... me thinks that the knee injury was just a bit fabricated to see pretty Ms. Jen!  *
> 
> *My plans are changed up a bit today... I'm taking Noah over to a friends house while I go to the Dr. They are going to have to x-ray my pointing finger and thumb on my left hand. It's been swollen... seems to swell more and more each day, with shooting pains.  I don't know if I broke it, have cell phone hand (I hear that might be the lastest disease), that tunnel thing... or whatever but it's beginning to get in the way of my day to day life so I can't put it off any longer. I tried to go last night but the wait was like 2 hours... and it was already late... so nope... I'll go today. Wish me luck!  *



 Oh, Kimmie.. I'm blushing over here!  He's such a cutie-pie.. you're definitely raising a little gentleman. 

Hope they can figure out what's wrong with your finger.  Those sorts of injuries can be sooo annoying, especially when you can't figure out where they came from!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> Oh, Kimmie.. I'm blushing over here! He's such a cutie-pie.. you're definitely raising a little gentleman.
> 
> Hope they can figure out what's wrong with your finger. Those sorts of injuries can be sooo annoying, especially when you can't figure out where they came from!


 


Thanks Jen!!  I'm hoping he continues in his gentlemanly ways... 

Well, back from the doctor (and seeing Wall E which is an incredible LOVE story!!  )... the news from the Doc was surprising... it's NOT carpal tunnel, not tendonitis... she thinks it's either rheumatoid arthritis OR something to do with my thyroid.  I'm thinking thyroid since my Mom had such problems with hers... I have to have some blood tests done on Monday.   It's more my thumb joint and where it connects to my wrist with the swollen finger being a result of those hurting... So... mega doses of Motrin, a thumb/wrist brace and wait for tests!! 

Anyone else excited for the 4th of July???


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Thanks Jen!!  I'm hoping he continues in his gentlemanly ways...
> 
> Well, back from the doctor (and seeing Wall E which is an incredible LOVE story!!  )... the news from the Doc was surprising... it's NOT carpal tunnel, not tendonitis... she thinks it's either rumatoid arthritis OR something to do with my thyroid.  I'm thinking thyroid since my Mom had such problems with hers... I have to have some blood tests done on Monday.   It's more my thumb joint and where it connects to my wrist with the swollen finger being a result of those hurting... So... mega doses of Motrin, a thumb/wrist brace and wait for tests!!
> 
> Anyone else excited for the 4th of July???



Glad to know it wasnt CTS, Kimmie, I have never known throid problems to cause those type of issues, keep us informed.... Sometimes thyroid problems are the toughest to detect, my Mom had issues for many many years until it finally showed up in labs...

You must have sent up some prayers for me as I have gotten thru the toughest part of this day. Still on til 10pm but it wont be a big deal


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmie, glad to hear it was not carpal tunnel.  I've had carpal tunnel and it's not fun, I ended up having surgery to fix it.   I pray that what ever is the problem, will heal quickly. 

Angy, glad to hear you got though the day.  How are you feeling now?  Have you seen the doctor yet?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Kimmie, glad to hear it was not carpal tunnel.  I've had carpal tunnel and it's not fun, I ended up having surgery to fix it.   I pray that what ever is the problem, will heal quickly.
> 
> Angy, glad to hear you got though the day.  How are you feeling now?  Have you seen the doctor yet?


Thanks for asking T. I had him call me in some Cipro, and I started taking it this morning.... I will be better by Wed.... we have some major mischief to attend to my dear
Tommorrow will be ridiculous work wise as I have to take care of everything plus be on the road driving...this should be interesting but trying to get everything together so I wont have to multitask too much while I am driving...lol


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Kimmie, glad to hear it was not carpal tunnel.  I've had carpal tunnel and it's not fun, I ended up having surgery to fix it.   I pray that what ever is the problem, will heal quickly.
> 
> Angy, glad to hear you got though the day.  How are you feeling now?  Have you seen the doctor yet?



OH GEESH, here we go again....Everytime I try to post a reply to you Teresa it starts alphabetizing things....


----------



## Kimmielee

acm563 said:


> OH GEESH, here we go again....Everytime I try to post a reply to you Teresa it starts alphabetizing things....


 
 I thought it was me... I was scrolling UP trying to find TT's post that you quoted... and it's BELOW yours?   Odd things are happening on the boards...   Prayers, by the way, are wonderful things!

Thanks to both of you for the well wishes.  My Mom had her thyroid out when I was very young and it's always been a concern for me.  There are other symptoms to make the Doc go down that road as well... Tests will tell for sure.


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> I thought it was me... I was scrolling UP trying to find TT's post that you quoted... and it's BELOW yours?   Odd things are happening on the boards...   Prayers, by the way, are wonderful things!
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the well wishes.  My Mom had her thyroid out when I was very young and it's always been a concern for me.  There are other symptoms to make the Doc go down that road as well... Tests will tell for sure.



lol...well instead of the letter T being the issue maybe it is "a".... I have always said this work pc is possessed anyway as it has been known to do some very very strange things...lol...If this posts above yourpost Kimmie then it is ME and my pc...lol

Hope all works out well with the tests Kimmie and that you find the answers...


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.

The current date and time are June 29, 2098, 7:28 AM.  Let's see where this post is placed. Will it be above ACM or where it belongs...  

I believe the keepers of the DisBoards, are just trying to keep things interesting or the boards are haunted  

Who's ready for DISNEY


----------



## ttester9612

I've made my ADRs for the December trip to celebrate dad's 80th BDay. I'm taking him to the Hoop Dee Doo Revue (9:30 seating) and I booked the character breakfast at AK...I can't wait until I see his reaction to both, I believe he will just LOVE it.


----------



## Kimmielee

Happy Sundy Morning DISpeeps!!!  It's about 8:13 a.m., today is a beautiful day...  Noah and I are headed to church.  We work the 10:30 services (running the info desk to sign up kids for Sunday School) and attend the 9:00 or Noon service... depending on if we are meeting anyone.  Today, my friend Beth and her daughter are meeting us at Noon.  

Beth and I watched "The Bucket List" last night... I loved it... it really took me by surprise.  Our topic in church last week and continued today is all about making our own lists...  They even showed part of the movie last week, which you just don't normally see in church do you?  I love mine! 

As for my Bucket List... I have two relationships that I had given up on attempting to mend.  A former best friend and my youngest brother.  I must make an effort to do so!  

Anyway... after church, off to do some shopping and relax for the rest of the day.  

My guy should be returning home tonight or tomorrow.  He's spent the last two weeks at his Mom's because his Dad was traveling.  His Mom doesn't get around well on her own and is in a wheelchair.  The fact that he would uproot his life and take care of his Mom is so endearing to me.  

Ok, enough babble for today.  I hope everyone has a glorious day!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all! I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday! I have been working like crazy the past few days. 16 hour shifts catch up with a girl after a couple of days! If you want to play, you have to pay though! 

It is 8:13 a.m. and gorgeous blue skies and sunshine in Niagara Falls!

6 more hours til shower time! I can't wait to get out of work!


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Happy Sundy Morning DISpeeps!!!  It's about 8:13 a.m., today is a beautiful day...  Noah and I are headed to church.  We work the 10:30 services (running the info desk to sign up kids for Sunday School) and attend the 9:00 or Noon service... depending on if we are meeting anyone.  Today, my friend Beth and her daughter are meeting us at Noon.
> 
> Beth and I watched "The Bucket List" last night... I loved it... it really took me by surprise.  Our topic in church last week and continued today is all about making our own lists...  They even showed part of the movie last week, which you just don't normally see in church do you?  I love mine!
> 
> As for my Bucket List... I have two relationships that I had given up on attempting to mend.  A former best friend and my youngest brother.  I must make an effort to do so!
> 
> Anyway... after church, off to do some shopping and relax for the rest of the day.
> 
> My guy should be returning home tonight or tomorrow.  He's spent the last two weeks at his Mom's because his Dad was traveling.  His Mom doesn't get around well on her own and is in a wheelchair.  The fact that he would uproot his life and take care of his Mom is so endearing to me.
> 
> Ok, enough babble for today.  I hope everyone has a glorious day!



Good morning everyone, I see boards back up and posting correctly


Kimmie, I too loved The Bucket List and my surgery in 97 and being in a wheelchair for those 3 yrs and diagnosed with MS made me rethink a lot of things in my life...which is why I finally went to Disney as soon as I could do it....(was still in w/c first time I went) Life is too short, we stress over things we shouldnt and God gave us our lives as a GIFT...so do we throw it away or enjoy it, I decided to enjoy it....

You can tell al ot by the way a guy treats his parents and children.... It sounds like he is a good one, those are rare.....  

I will be leaving in a bit for Sc, via NC as well as having to handle everything work wise along the way so I will not be on the boards til this evening...

(((HUGS))) to all


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Teresa mine has you above Angy... but I also have mine set on newest first. my time is showing 848am but when I post am sure it will be earlier. But as I said the other day, that has been off for quite awhile. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Anyone else excited for the 4th of July???



Excited for the 4th - yes and no.  Yes because I have my time off before the 4th, different holiday time zone up here  , and no because the 3rd and 4th will be choatic  with the opening of the Jonas Brothers tour!!!! They have already started setting up today and security will be going nuts keeping everything under control!!

I know that I'm early, but don't know if I'll get a chance to get back before - so have a happy and safe Canada Day and Independance Day to everyone, and hope that everyone has a chance to fire up the BBQ and spend some time with their family  !!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hi guys - Just wanted to let you know I am home from the hospital and I am doing fine - just in a little bit of pain nothing more than my c-sections so I know I will be fine in a few days.  Surgery went well talk to you all later


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone.  We had a power outage today, from 2:45 to 4:45pm. I was so lost not having electronics (TV or computer).  I spent time reading until I fell asleep. 

Char glad to hear you came through surgery with flying colors.  I pray you will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sha

Glad you are home and hope you will be feeling better soon! Am glad it went well.


----------



## Kimmielee

I've done some research and can't find a thing about my situation that would be caused by my Thyroid.... hmmmmm... what I did find scared the patootie out of me about rheumatoid arthritis!  Ok... backing away from the computer...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hi guys - Just wanted to let you know I am home from the hospital and I am doing fine - just in a little bit of pain nothing more than my c-sections so I know I will be fine in a few days.  Surgery went well talk to you all later



Take care Char, and I hope you are feeling better soon!! 



Kimmielee said:


> I've done some research and can't find a thing about my situation that would be caused by my Thyroid.... hmmmmm... what I did find scared the patootie out of me about rheumatoid arthritis!  Ok... backing away from the computer...



Yes, step away from the computer, it will freak you out...


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes, step away from the computer, it will freak you out...



LMAO!!!!!!  and then some...


----------



## PirateMel

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hi guys - Just wanted to let you know I am home from the hospital and I am doing fine - just in a little bit of pain nothing more than my c-sections so I know I will be fine in a few days.  Surgery went well talk to you all later



Glad everything went well


----------



## Kimmielee

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hi guys - Just wanted to let you know I am home from the hospital and I am doing fine - just in a little bit of pain nothing more than my c-sections so I know I will be fine in a few days. Surgery went well talk to you all later


 
So glad that things went well... prayers said for a speedy recovery.  Get some rest!


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Excited for the 4th - yes and no. Yes because I have my time off before the 4th, different holiday time zone up here  , and no because the 3rd and 4th will be choatic  with the opening of the Jonas Brothers tour!!!! They have already started setting up today and security will be going nuts keeping everything under control!!
> 
> I know that I'm early, but don't know if I'll get a chance to get back before - so have a happy and safe Canada Day and Independance Day to everyone, and hope that everyone has a chance to fire up the BBQ and spend some time with their family  !!


 
Happy Canada Day to you!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Char, I am glad everything went well. . .prayers are with you

Kimmie, please step away from your computer. . .believe me, those who go through nursing school imagine themselves with every dreaded disease they read about. . .every week a new disease. . .scary.  Thyroid can cause EXTENDED problems. .. if you are retaining water or anything else because of this hormone, you could have problems with ANY joint and not just the joints you are concerned with at the moment.  When your metabolism slows down because of the Thyroid hormone, EVERYTHING shuts down.  .but your body picks and chooses which things to shut down. . .that is why the research on the internet is sketchy at best.  There is no right answer for ANY patient with this problem. . .

Weekend. . .I just returned from a weekend with my son at DLR.  We had an absolute ball. . .went on the new Toy Story Midway Mania twice (unheard of on a new DLR attraction). . .we saw stuff we haven't gone to see in years and I introduced my son to "Crush". . .I think crush is my son's new bestest friend. . .totally dude. . .

For everyone else, including our new Disney Bachelor, Hello and greetings from somewhere in the west, which is not quite beach front yet, but if the San Andreas has her way, I could be a very wealthy woman if I choose to sell. . .


----------



## Kimmielee

Good Morning everyone!!

I'm going into work a bit late since I need to go to the lab to have my blood tests done first.   

Darcy, thanks for the info - I did finally back away from the computer and stopped stressing.  They will figure it out, thyroid, rheumatoid arthristis or WHATEVER it is... I am just praying that God will lead the good Dr.'s in the right direction and it's nothing too serious!

Sharon, thanks for the shoulder last night.  To see my Mom's disease listed as a potential prognosis on the script for the blood work FREAKED me out.  I know it's not herediatary so it would be an absolute fluke if I had Scleroderma.   

Ok folks... off to work to concentrate on something OTHER than this medical stuff.  Hugs to all!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning everyone!!
> 
> 
> Sharon, thanks for the shoulder last night.  To see my Mom's disease listed as a potential prognosis on the script for the blood work FREAKED me out.  I know it's not herediatary so it would be an absolute fluke if I had Scleroderma.
> 
> Ok folks... off to work to concentrate on something OTHER than this medical stuff.  Hugs to all!



No problem sweetie! glad to help. Dont forget to make that call also when you get to work! Shoudnt take that long to do  

Morning everyone! Hope everyone is having a great start to the day!

Keeping fingers crossed and good thoughts too for Gregg today


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Morning everyone! Hope everyone is having a great start to the day!



Happy Mondy everyone  

Kimmie,  

Short week this week and lots of time to play 

Weclome back Darcy!


----------



## Sha

Pixar Place has opened completely so there is not a dead end now


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

I have a request.  My bestfriend just called me.  Her husband was sent from work to the ER.  He is having chest pains.  I am sure its anxiety or some thing.  But she is freaking out (which is totally understandable).  I was hoping that you could all keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I have a request. My bestfriend just called me. Her husband was sent from work to the ER. He is having chest pains. I am sure its anxiety or some thing. But she is freaking out (which is totally understandable). I was hoping that you could all keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


 
Prayers said... keep us informed!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Prayers said... keep us informed!



Thanks Miss Kim 

When I know more, I will let you know


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks Miss Kim
> 
> When I know more, I will let you know



Keep us posted Please.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I have a request.  My bestfriend just called me.  Her husband was sent from work to the ER.  He is having chest pains.  I am sure its anxiety or some thing.  But she is freaking out (which is totally understandable).  I was hoping that you could all keep him in your thoughts and prayers.



Am sure MA is freaking... she has had a lot happen in the last 6 months (or less) and will keep them all in prayer.. hugs to you too! I know this is family for you!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Will keep them in my prayers as well. . .

Hopefully they will run cardiac enzymes, and EKG, and, if those are negative do a stress test.  This is standard protocol for all persons that present in ERs with chest pain.  Its the American Heart Association standards.  That will reveal if there are any problems at all with the heart.  If those tests all come back negative they will send him home and refer him to a cardiologist for further workup.  If anything comes back positive, there are further tests they will run.  ALL of this is routine, regardless of the types of chest pain.  Just tell MA to ask the nurses if the heart enzymes were positive or negative.  That will put her mind at ease.  If negative then there is a very good chance that there is NOTHING wrong and this is just a warning to change up the lifestyle a bit. (sorry, I am a heart nurse and this is my area of expertise. . .hope you can use the information to ease your friend's mind a bit)


----------



## Mr Smee23

My prayers are out for your best friends hubby.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> My prayers are out for your best friends hubby.



Thanks Honey!


----------



## katydidbug1

nurse.darcy said:


> Will keep them in my prayers as well. . .
> 
> Hopefully they will run cardiac enzymes, and EKG, and, if those are negative do a stress test.  This is standard protocol for all persons that present in ERs with chest pain.  Its the American Heart Association standards.  That will reveal if there are any problems at all with the heart.  If those tests all come back negative they will send him home and refer him to a cardiologist for further workup.  If anything comes back positive, there are further tests they will run.  ALL of this is routine, regardless of the types of chest pain.  Just tell MA to ask the nurses if the heart enzymes were positive or negative.  That will put her mind at ease.  If negative then there is a very good chance that there is NOTHING wrong and this is just a warning to change up the lifestyle a bit. (sorry, I am a heart nurse and this is my area of expertise. . .hope you can use the information to ease your friend's mind a bit)



Thanks Darcy


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks Darcy



No problem. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Afternoon All

Just a quick update.  My best friends Hubby is on his way home from the ER.  Seems he has himself a wee but of an ulcer (peptic), so he has some meds and for the next bit or so he is on a bland diet, no fruity umbrella drinks, and no anti-inflammatory meds.  They said the pain will will get better as the week goes on.

Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> Just a quick update.  My best friends Hubby is on his way home from the ER.  Seems he has himself a wee but of an ulcer (peptic), so he has some meds and for the next bit or so he is on a bland diet, no fruity umbrella drinks, and no anti-inflammatory meds.  They said the pain will will get better as the week goes on.
> 
> Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers



got your text too.. Glad it wasnt as serious as MA dreaded... will still be included them for the other reasons.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> got your text too.. Glad it wasnt as serious as MA dreaded... will still be included them for the other reasons.



Thanks Sha


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks Sha



Hugs... no problem my friend! Its the least I can do for any of my friends... or even a stranger


----------



## Sha

prayers for the families of the boy who was killed at 6 Flags over Georgia (Saturday). Went after a hat that flew off  from one of the roller coasters per earlier reports I heard this morning.


----------



## Kimmielee

Cait that is GREAT news!!  

Sha - I was reading about the boy that was killed at Six Flags yesterday on the CB and oh my gosh are there some heartless people over there that are just flaming the boy, his parents, his upbringing, his education (or lack thereof)... it was incredibly sad and nasty.  My heart goes out to his family and to those that were on the ride that hit him.  

I just took my brace off to make dinner... I simply can NOT open a can with that darn thing on.  It's really limiting and making me even more afraid of the outcome... what if... Ok, not going there... praying GOOD thoughts... praying GOOD thoughts...  

Darcy - how old is your son that he just met Crush?  Noah hasn't done that one either... I can't wait until October to show him the cool things he's been missing in Epcot!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Cait that is GREAT news!!
> 
> Sha - I was reading about the boy that was killed at Six Flags yesterday on the CB and oh my gosh are there some heartless people over there that are just flaming the boy, his parents, his upbringing, his education (or lack thereof)... it was incredibly sad and nasty.  My heart goes out to his family and to those that were on the ride that hit him.
> 
> I just took my brace off to make dinner... I simply can NOT open a can with that darn thing on.  It's really limiting and making me even more afraid of the outcome... what if... Ok, not going there... praying GOOD thoughts... praying GOOD thoughts...
> 
> Darcy - how old is your son that he just met Crush?  Noah hasn't done that one either... I can't wait until October to show him the cool things he's been missing in Epcot!



Dont go worrying about that yet Kim.. did you make that call?? 

Its a shame that its like that over there (have seen things like that before). I dont think it was a question of upbringing, education or anything. Sadly, the boy didnt think that there was a risk despite the 2 high fences. His cousin was with him, therefore witnessed it and had to tell them.


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Dont go worrying about that yet Kim.. did you make that call??


 
I did... she wants me to get the results, then she'll recommend based on which diagnosis it is!  She has two in mind but each specialize in the different areas!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I did... she wants me to get the results, then she'll recommend based on which diagnosis it is!  She has two in mind but each specialize in the different areas!



Good... though I was just wanting you to get a GP (since you dont have one)... but will be good to have one that is specializing in an area too. And make sure that whichever one you go with has hospital privledges  

Princess Bride is on AMC  love this movie


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone...

Went to leave for work this morning and found I had a flat tire.  I don't have time to change a tire  Luckily I have dad's, car since he's in SC he won't miss it.    I was planning to get the tire fixed when I got home....but I had a surprise waiting... my darling son took care of it.  He put the spare on, drove my car to Good Year and got the tire fixed.  Didn't realized I raised such a thoughtful son. 

I'm so sorry for that family in Georgia...it's ashamed to what happen to that child.  My heart and prayers go out to his familiy.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone

and Happy Canada Day for our Canadian DisFriends and DisPeeps  

I pray everyone has a GLORIOUS DAY


----------



## Sha

Good morning peeps! Hope all is well. Looks like it rained through the night, but we still need the rain, as we are still low for what we need. Still debating about a trip to WDW this weekend.

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends! Connorsmom gave me a little Canadian flag in May so that is out


----------



## Carrieannew

Morning

I would like it if everyone could keep the noise level down a bit.. 

Someone made me drink .. umm like 7 margarita's last night.. 

my bad


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Morning
> 
> I would like it if everyone could keep the noise level down a bit..
> 
> Someone made me drink .. umm like 7 margarita's last night..
> 
> my bad




hmmm....wonder who made you drink them...and last I heard it was 5


----------



## nurse.darcy

Kimmielee said:


> Cait that is GREAT news!!
> 
> Sha - I was reading about the boy that was killed at Six Flags yesterday on the CB and oh my gosh are there some heartless people over there that are just flaming the boy, his parents, his upbringing, his education (or lack thereof)... it was incredibly sad and nasty.  My heart goes out to his family and to those that were on the ride that hit him.
> 
> I just took my brace off to make dinner... I simply can NOT open a can with that darn thing on.  It's really limiting and making me even more afraid of the outcome... what if... Ok, not going there... praying GOOD thoughts... praying GOOD thoughts...
> 
> Darcy - how old is your son that he just met Crush?  Noah hasn't done that one either... I can't wait until October to show him the cool things he's been missing in Epcot!



Hun, my son is 15 and 6 feet tall. . .lol.  He is just as much of a disney crazed person as me. . .pretty darn funny if you ask me. . .lol


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Morning
> 
> I would like it if everyone could keep the noise level down a bit..
> 
> Someone made me drink .. umm like 7 margarita's last night..
> 
> my bad


 







nurse.darcy said:


> Hun, my son is 15 and 6 feet tall. . .lol. He is just as much of a disney crazed person as me. . .pretty darn funny if you ask me. . .lol


 
I hope Noah is the same way when he's that age...


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> and Happy Canada Day for our Canadian DisFriends and DisPeeps
> 
> I pray everyone has a GLORIOUS DAY


 
Thanks TT... I pray YOU do too!  What a kind and caring son you have too!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmm....wonder who made you drink them...and last I heard it was 5





Kimmielee said:


> [/COLOR]



Yeah - I think I paid for 5.. but a few were bought for me as well from the nice gentlemen at the bar. So its safe to say 7... yeah we will go with that. Sounds better than a higher number.


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Happy Canada Day to you!!





ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> and Happy Canada Day for our Canadian DisFriends and DisPeeps
> 
> I pray everyone has a GLORIOUS DAY





Sha said:


> Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends! Connorsmom gave me a little Canadian flag in May so that is out



Thanks everyone for the "Holiday" wishes, pass them onto connorsmom and jenroc as well!!


...and Carrie sounds like your lucky number was 7!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Canada Day to all our friends up North 

Busy day here.  Got lots to do, before the weekend   And I may be doing a wee bit of planning for my Oct trip to WDW with my Honey. (ask him, he says I am in charge of vacations..lol)

How is everyone?


----------



## Jenroc

Happy Canada Day to all ..... even if you don't live in Canada !!


----------



## rebecca06261

Happy Canada Day!!! 



What's Canada Day???


----------



## CoMickey

Good morning everyone, from Sunny California!

Well, today is THE DAY, one year ago today I met Mr. CA at OKW!!  What a wonderful year it has been! And we will be in WDW tomorrow to celebrate! I've heard that they have fireworks planned to help us celebrate.  and a thunderstorm or two, I am sure!

We are flying out tonight together (we never get to fly together!) on the red eye and will be landing at 6:00am just in time to get the car, check in and hit the parks!  Cannot wait!


----------



## PirateMel

CoMickey said:


> Good morning everyone, from Sunny California!
> 
> Well, today is THE DAY, one year ago today I met Mr. CA at OKW!!  What a wonderful year it has been! And we will be in WDW tomorrow to celebrate! I've heard that they have fireworks planned to help us celebrate.  and I thunderstorm or two I am sure!
> 
> We are flying out tonight together (we never get to fly together!) on the red eye and will be landing at 6:00am just in time to get the car, check in and hit the parks!  Cannot wait!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Happy Canada Day!!!
> 
> What's Canada Day???



I believe it's in regards to that on June 20, 1868, a proclamation signed by the Governor General, Lord Monck, called upon all Her Majesty's loving subjects throughout Canada to join in the celebration of the anniversary of the formation of the union of the British North America provinces in a federation under the name of Canada on July 1st.


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Canada Day to all our friends up North
> 
> Busy day here. Got lots to do, before the weekend  And I may be doing a wee bit of planning for my Oct trip to WDW with my Honey. (ask him, he says I am in charge of vacations..lol)
> 
> How is everyone?


 
Happy Canada Day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wonderful... can't wait for the next 10 days to get over.... then I get to be with my guy!! I love him for taking care of his Mom... but gosh, what's a girl to do when she gets used to kisses and then *poof* they are gone??? 



CoMickey said:


> Good morning everyone, from Sunny California!
> 
> Well, today is THE DAY, one year ago today I met Mr. CA at OKW!!  What a wonderful year it has been! And we will be in WDW tomorrow to celebrate! I've heard that they have fireworks planned to help us celebrate.  and a thunderstorm or two, I am sure!
> 
> We are flying out tonight together (we never get to fly together!) on the red eye and will be landing at 6:00am just in time to get the car, check in and hit the parks! Cannot wait!


 



Have an awesome anniversary trip...


----------



## Jenroc

Since we have strayed ever so slightly  , I got news from my friend at the DWCF that AK has a new member.  To read all about the arrival, check out .....   
http://www.wdwpublicaffairs.com/Con...playItem=4b4c1984-f959-419e-a103-c9d10916d761

It was a very happy moment and I can't wait to see the new baby !!!!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Happy Canada Day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's Canada Day???



It is kind of the equivilent of the USA's 4th of July !!   



CoMickey said:


> Good morning everyone, from Sunny California!
> 
> Well, today is THE DAY, one year ago today I met Mr. CA at OKW!!  What a wonderful year it has been! And we will be in WDW tomorrow to celebrate! I've heard that they have fireworks planned to help us celebrate.  and a thunderstorm or two, I am sure!
> 
> We are flying out tonight together (we never get to fly together!) on the red eye and will be landing at 6:00am just in time to get the car, check in and hit the parks!  Cannot wait!


happy,   happy, joy,  joy   CONGRATS and enjoy !



ttester9612 said:


> I believe it's in regards to that on June 20, 1868, a proclamation signed by the Governor General, Lord Monck, called upon all Her Majesty's loving subjects throughout Canada to join in the celebration of the anniversary of the formation of the union of the British North America provinces in a federation under the name of Canada on July 1st.


That pretty much sums it up !!!


----------



## Sha

Vicki CONGRATS!!!! how wonderful! (course that also means I met you a year ago too LOL) 

Jen sorry I missed your call, was with a client. I will try you back a little later.

Hope everyone is doing well today. Got to love the IRS. My rebate was unknowingly applied to what I owe from last year. Sort of not planning for that since it wasnt in the letters or info the sent. Now they have cancelled out my payment schedule too and have to redo all of that. Could be much worse though


----------



## Sha

WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! FINALLY got my authorization to test!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! FINALLY got my authorization to test!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! FINALLY got my authorization to test!!!!



     YOU GO GIRL !!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, I know I haven't posted in a while but I've been trying to keep up here and there on all our threads.  Been busy with work and home stuff, and messy divorce stuff heating up (I am currently taking the "burying my head in the sand" stance for a bit). 

Sha, got your letter...you are so welcome!!  And congrats on the testing!!!   

And thanks for thinking of all of us up north today!! Happy Canada Day all!!  I'm on nights tonight, so hopefully it will be relatively quiet, but not holding my breath 

Booked my airfare for our November trip with the kids and grandma.  Getting Caeden's pics taken for his passport tomorrow, and then we just have to get the schmuck to sign the application and all should be good. I'm really looking forward to this trip with the kids.


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all, I know I haven't posted in a while but I've been trying to keep up here and there on all our threads.  Been busy with work and home stuff, and messy divorce stuff heating up (I am currently taking the "burying my head in the sand" stance for a bit).
> 
> Sha, got your letter...you are so welcome!!  And congrats on the testing!!!
> 
> And thanks for thinking of all of us up north today!! Happy Canada Day all!!  I'm on nights tonight, so hopefully it will be relatively quiet, but not holding my breath
> 
> Booked my airfare for our November trip with the kids and grandma.  Getting Caeden's pics taken for his passport tomorrow, and then we just have to get the schmuck to sign the application and all should be good. I'm really looking forward to this trip with the kids.



Get that head out of the sand please... we like to see your smile  am sure it isnt easy Tracy... just know you got your friends out here. 

I guess you are still the last to get something even from another country other than US, though someone else got theirs yesterday. When are you going in Nov? The passport thing was a court order wasnt it?? or am I getting yours mixed up with someone else?


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> Since we have strayed ever so slightly  , I got news from my friend at the DWCF that AK has a new member.  To read all about the arrival, check out .....
> http://www.wdwpublicaffairs.com/Con...playItem=4b4c1984-f959-419e-a103-c9d10916d761
> 
> It was a very happy moment and I can't wait to see the new baby !!!!



What a cute baby....


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> I believe it's in regards to that on June 20, 1868, a proclamation signed by the Governor General, Lord Monck, called upon all Her Majesty's loving subjects throughout Canada to join in the celebration of the anniversary of the formation of the union of the British North America provinces in a federation under the name of Canada on July 1st.



In a nutshell - very impressive Teresa, except that we turned 141 today so it was actually 1867.  Was history one of your better subjects??


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! FINALLY got my authorization to test!!!!



Congrats Sha, a trip to the world to celebrate???


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Congrats Sha, a trip to the world to celebrate???



hmmm does get me a step closer! am debating about it


----------



## Kimmielee

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873180





600 Starbucks to close?


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 Starbucks to close?



Someone in Cait's and Carrie's neighbourhood better brush up on their first aid skills!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Kimmielee said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 Starbucks to close?



OMG, say it isn't so. . .starbucks cannot be hurting financially. . .and if it is only fairly new stores they are closing then I am okay, my local store has been here for a VERY long time. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! FINALLY got my authorization to test!!!!



Awesome girlie. . .now, take the first available seating and GO FOR IT.  You will walk out of the test thinking you are more stupid than when you went in but you WILL pass.  I took 75 questions (the minimum), was sure that I didn't answer a single one right, and I passed. . .scary.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay so I started a mini trippie/photo journal/overview of the DLR area. . .wanted to make sure my WDW friends were well informed as to the two parks and the fun to be had. . .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873515

Here ya go. . .


----------



## Kimmielee

Good Morning... my butt is dragging this morning.  I've been having some really vivid dreams lately... like... I was pregnant with TRIPLETS?  I'm sure that has something to do with the fact that my niece is pregnant with Quads. 

Yesterday our company announced more changes, effective August 4th, but some of them are actually positive, not negative!  

Tonight, a bunch of us get the kids together at Buffalo Wild Wings... it's kid's night so the kids can actually be KIDS in the restaurant and we, the parents... get to relax and talk.  

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning... my butt is dragging this morning.  I've been having some really vivid dreams lately... like... I was pregnant with TRIPLETS?  I'm sure that has something to do with the fact that my niece is pregnant with Quads.
> 
> Yesterday our company announced more changes, effective August 4th, but some of them are actually positive, not negative!
> 
> Tonight, a bunch of us get the kids together at Buffalo Wild Wings... it's kid's night so the kids can actually be KIDS in the restaurant and we, the parents... get to relax and talk.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!!



I have had some crazy vivid dreams this week too! In one of them I had woken up and my two front teeth were gone.  Missing!  I was freaking out! I woke up and ran to the bathroom after that one!!  Thank God it was just a dream! LOL  

Well good morning everyone!! I have a full day planned for today, including mowing the lawn, going swimming, and seeing Wall-E!!!! Yay for Wall-E!!

     

I am in a wonderful mood!! No more work til Sunday night!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have had some crazy vivid dreams this week too! In one of them I had woken up and my two front teeth were gone.  Missing!  I was freaking out! I woke up and ran to the bathroom after that one!!  Thank God it was just a dream! LOL
> 
> Well good morning everyone!! I have a full day planned for today, including mowing the lawn, going swimming, and seeing Wall-E!!!! Yay for Wall-E!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a wonderful mood!! No more work til Sunday night!!



Hun, you know I love you, but you are a freak. . .lol. . .so, to honor your wierdness. . .I salute you. . .


----------



## Sha

thanks for sharing the pics Darcy. I was a bit shocked at your son's hair. I knew you said he had it cut but no idea he had that curl to it.


----------



## PirateMel

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all, I know I haven't posted in a while but I've been trying to keep up here and there on all our threads.  Been busy with work and home stuff, and messy divorce stuff heating up (I am currently taking the "burying my head in the sand" stance for a bit).
> 
> Sha, got your letter...you are so welcome!!  And congrats on the testing!!!
> 
> And thanks for thinking of all of us up north today!! Happy Canada Day all!!  I'm on nights tonight, so hopefully it will be relatively quiet, but not holding my breath
> 
> Booked my airfare for our November trip with the kids and grandma.  Getting Caeden's pics taken for his passport tomorrow, and then we just have to get the schmuck to sign the application and all should be good. I'm really looking forward to this trip with the kids.




Woo Hoo for November !
Hopefully this will all be over sooner than later -


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> thanks for sharing the pics Darcy. I was a bit shocked at your son's hair. I knew you said he had it cut but no idea he had that curl to it.



My son's natural hair is afrocurl. . .(hope i am not disrespectful to anyone. . ._). . .When he said short I assumed REALLY SHORT, was not prepped for the curly stuff. . .lol.


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 Starbucks to close?



   

Its so not nice of them to do this...I am not a happy camper, they should be opening more, not closing them...waaaaahhhhh


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! FINALLY got my authorization to test!!!!



WOOOOOHOOOOOO....Congrats...you will do AWESOME on the test.


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Its so not nice of them to do this...I am not a happy camper, they should be opening more, not closing them...waaaaahhhhh



Cait, it will be okay. . .we just need to breathe more. . .that is my boss speaking. . .lol, she is a huge starbucks freak. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning... my butt is dragging this morning.  I've been having some really vivid dreams lately... like... I was pregnant with TRIPLETS?  I'm sure that has something to do with the fact that my niece is pregnant with Quads.
> 
> Yesterday our company announced more changes, effective August 4th, but some of them are actually positive, not negative!
> 
> Tonight, a bunch of us get the kids together at Buffalo Wild Wings... it's kid's night so the kids can actually be KIDS in the restaurant and we, the parents... get to relax and talk.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!!




Ok, that out does all of my really weird dreams this week...is there a full moon or something that would explain why all of us are having funky dreams?

Looking forward to be out of here at 3 tomorrow.   Just don't want to be here at all right now, but oh well, it is what they are paying me for.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok, that out does all of my really weird dreams this week...is there a full moon or something that would explain why all of us are having funky dreams?
> 
> Looking forward to be out of here at 3 tomorrow.   Just don't want to be here at all right now, but oh well, it is what they are paying me for.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Are you daydreaming of Bob the hat guy again?. . .dang I KNEW you two liked each other. . .didn't realize it was love. . .lol. . .(teasing here)


Hugs. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Hun, you know I love you, but you are a freak. . .lol. . .so, to honor your wierdness. . .I salute you. . .



I shall accept your salute and give you a squirrel


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I shall accept your salute and give you a squirrel



Oooohhh did anyone see my squirrel. . .she seems to have disappeared, again. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

nurse.darcy said:


> Are you daydreaming of Bob the hat guy again?. . .dang I KNEW you two liked each other. . .didn't realize it was love. . .lol. . .(teasing here)
> 
> 
> Hugs. . .



Yup its  .... Get to see him 4 weeks from today, and meet his Parents and Sister and Brother-in-Law....Already met his daughter and neice.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Looking forward to be out of here at 3 tomorrow.   Just don't want to be here at all right now, but oh well, it is what they are paying me for.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



I really do not want to work today - Anyone else have Holidayitis?

 - I should have taken the offer of the day off for the comp day my boss offered - but NO - I offered to work and take it for my trip.  Since I already have tomorrow off, I thought it would be a waste of time.

NOW I don't want to be here.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> I really do not want to work today - Anyone else have Holidayitis?
> 
> - I should have taken the offer of the day off for the comp day my boss offered - but NO - I offered to work and take it for my trip.  Since I already have tomorrow off, I thought it would be a waste of time.
> 
> NOW I don't want to be here.



understand... as I am STILL debating about WDW. am suppose to go across the street for a party though @4pm. that still gives me plenty of time to go to wdw though!


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> I really do not want to work today - Anyone else have Holidayitis?
> 
> - I should have taken the offer of the day off for the comp day my boss offered - but NO - I offered to work and take it for my trip. Since I already have tomorrow off, I thought it would be a waste of time.
> 
> NOW I don't want to be here.


 
I totally don't want to be here... but... alas... I am.  I am thinking of taking tomorrow off... if not at least 1/2 day.  Need to meet my sweetie for lunch though...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I totally don't want to be here... but... alas... I am.  I am thinking of taking tomorrow off... if not at least 1/2 day.  Need to meet my sweetie for lunch though...



  I wanna meet my sweetie for lunch...did get to talk to him at lunch before I got soaked crossing the street back to the office...second time in 2 days i have gotten soaked.  Not nice of Mother Nature


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I shall accept your salute and give you a squirrel



Hey, I want a squirrel! lol


----------



## Kimmielee

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey, I want a squirrel! lol





nurse.darcy said:


> Oooohhh did anyone see my squirrel...she seems to have disappeared, again...





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I shall accept your salute and give you a squirrel




I have no idea what the squirrel reference is about... however, couldn't pass up giving you all one!


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> In a nutshell - very impressive Teresa, except that we turned 141 today so it was actually 1867.  Was history one of your better subjects??



To be honest, I google Canada Day....


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I have no idea what the squirrel reference is about... however, couldn't pass up giving you one!



OMG....Kim....too cute


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> I really do not want to work today - Anyone else have Holidayitis?
> 
> - I should have taken the offer of the day off for the comp day my boss offered - but NO - I offered to work and take it for my trip.  Since I already have tomorrow off, I thought it would be a waste of time.
> 
> NOW I don't want to be here.



Why did I even come it today,  it's been non-stop since I step into the office this morning.    This is the first chance I've had to even go into the DisBoards.  I'm so ready for the weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey, I want a squirrel! lol




Well, you shall have to ask Tracy. . .she is handing them out.  .  .

Mine seems to have disappeared. . .again. . .


----------



## ahoff

I have so much to do at work I was contemplating coming in tomorrow, which is a day off for us. But with all the little projects and chores at home there is just as much to do there.

Most likely if the sun is out tomorrow I will hit the beach!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I have so much to do at work I was contemplating coming in tomorrow, which is a day off for us. But with all the little projects and chores at home there is just as much to do there.
> 
> Most likely if the sun is out tomorrow I will hit the beach!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



That is some sound thinking there. . .now if only I had a beach. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Kimmielee said:


> I have no idea what the squirrel reference is about... however, couldn't pass up giving you all one!




Best.Squirrel.Ever.


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> I have so much to do at work I was contemplating coming in tomorrow, which is a day off for us. But with all the little projects and chores at home there is just as much to do there.
> 
> Most likely if the sun is out tomorrow I will hit the beach!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



I am off tomorrow and heading out of town, but not to the beach. I'm going on road trip, let's just call it Thelma and Louise and leave it at that   

Hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July and the long weekend.   

Remember to be safe.


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> I am off tomorrow and heading out of town, but not to the beach. I'm going on road trip, let's just call it Thelma and Louise and leave it at that
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July and the long weekend.
> 
> Remember to be safe.



Have a great time


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Kimmielee said:


> I have no idea what the squirrel reference is about... however, couldn't pass up giving you all one!



Hey, thanks!  That squirrel simply rocks!


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> I am off tomorrow and heading out of town, but not to the beach. I'm going on road trip, let's just call it Thelma and Louise and leave it at that
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July and the long weekend.
> 
> Remember to be safe.


 
Have an awesome time... but please... no cliffs will be involved... right?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I am off tomorrow and heading out of town, but not to the beach. I'm going on road trip, let's just call it Thelma and Louise and leave it at that
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July and the long weekend.
> 
> Remember to be safe.



hope you *all* have a nice trip... would say more, but since might cause some trouble if i do


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> hope you *all* have a nice trip... would say more, but since might cause some trouble if i do


 
Clearly *you *know more than us regular folks...


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Have a great time



Hey Char...Hope all is well in your world with a fast recovery


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I am off tomorrow and heading out of town, but not to the beach. I'm going on road trip, let's just call it Thelma and Louise and leave it at that
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July and the long weekend.
> 
> Remember to be safe.



Ok Louise have a fun time ...Maybe I will see you some where along the way  but I wont be jumping any cliffs with you my dear, although there may be a few cliff hangers to be cont.....


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Ok Louise have a fun time ...Maybe I will see you some where along the way  but I wont be jumping any cliffs with you my dear, although there may be a few cliff hangers to be cont.....


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> I have no idea what the squirrel reference is about... however, couldn't pass up giving you all one!


Loving the squirrel Kimmie.reminds me of a comment Jaded made about 2 beers....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Loving the squirrel Kimmie.reminds me of a comment Jaded made about 2 beers....




I have no idea what comment you are referrring to. 


 

Good morning all!! I am heading out of town for the weekend, actually leaving soon to go hop on a plane so I hope everyone has an amazing holiday and I hope there are many pages to catch up on upon my return.


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have no idea what comment you are referrring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all!! I am heading out of town for the weekend, actually leaving soon to go hop on a plane so I hope everyone has an amazing holiday and I hope there are many pages to catch up on upon my return.



Tracey am sure you all will have a fabulous time this weekend! Fun place to be for the 4th I am told despite the crowds.

Morning everyone... hope everyone has a wonderful day! not running away to WDW this weekend, as a neighbor asked me to watch house and take care of an animal. Wasnt sure if I wanted to go and be in the crowds anyways.


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> hope you *all* have a nice trip... would say more, but since might cause some trouble if i do



LMAO



Kimmielee said:


> Clearly *you *know more than us regular folks...



Kimmie...expect some drunk texts....that's all I'm sayin' bout that

But I will say this, not sure my City is ever gonna be the same...Some Thelma and Louise, a few of Charlie's Angel's, and jello-shots....hmmmm


----------



## nurse.darcy

That just sounds a little frightening. . .lol

Good morning all. . .


----------



## Kimmielee

OH for the love of Mickey Mouse... our clients system is down AGAIN.  It's been down all morning.  I have no way to keep my staff in place...I can't pay them to sit and do NOTHING.  I do an update every 1/2 hour telling them if they can go back on the clock....  

So... that also means I had to cancel lunch with my guy....     

We can't do anything.  People are SCREAMING because they have loans scheduled to close this afternoon so people can move over the holiday weekend and we can't do anything to help them.       

Sorry, had to vent...


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, say it isn't so. . .starbucks cannot be hurting financially. . .and if it is only fairly new stores they are closing then I am okay, my local store has been here for a VERY long time. . .lol



They expanded too fast and have become ubiquitous.  In Morgan Hill, there is one 2 block radius that has 5 of them in it.  Sorry, but no store can support being in competition with it's self.  Plus with the current economy and the price of gas etc, it is a luxery item that folks will cut down or eliminate from their budgets.

Still nothing on the Job I was interviewing, I wish they would at least call me back and let me know they gave it to someone else, it's pretty rude to leave a person hanging like that.


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> OH for the love of Mickey Mouse... our clients system is down AGAIN.  It's been down all morning.  I have no way to keep my staff in place...I can't pay them to sit and do NOTHING.  I do an update every 1/2 hour telling them if they can go back on the clock....
> 
> So... that also means I had to cancel lunch with my guy....
> 
> We can't do anything.  People are SCREAMING because they have loans scheduled to close this afternoon so people can move over the holiday weekend and we can't do anything to help them.
> 
> Sorry, had to vent...



Sorry your having problems.  You have different rules there then here though, here if you showed up to work and the computers were down you'd still be getting paid for the time.

Anyway, hope they come up soon, not much time before the holiday weekend starts.


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> Sorry your having problems. You have different rules there then here though, here if you showed up to work and the computers were down you'd still be getting paid for the time.
> 
> Anyway, hope they come up soon, not much time before the holiday weekend starts.


 
These are all contract workers... not employees.  The employees get paid...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> OH for the love of Mickey Mouse... our clients system is down AGAIN.  It's been down all morning.  I have no way to keep my staff in place...I can't pay them to sit and do NOTHING.  I do an update every 1/2 hour telling them if they can go back on the clock....
> 
> So... that also means I had to cancel lunch with my guy....
> 
> We can't do anything.  People are SCREAMING because they have loans scheduled to close this afternoon so people can move over the holiday weekend and we can't do anything to help them.
> 
> Sorry, had to vent...



Kim....hope everything gets fixed soon...not a good thing to happen before a long holiday weekend 



Master Mason said:


> They expanded too fast and have become ubiquitous.  In Morgan Hill, there is one 2 block radius that has 5 of them in it.  Sorry, but no store can support being in competition with it's self.  Plus with the current economy and the price of gas etc, it is a luxery item that folks will cut down or eliminate from their budgets.
> 
> Still nothing on the Job I was interviewing, I wish they would at least call me back and let me know they gave it to someone else, it's pretty rude to leave a person hanging like that.



Mason still have my fingers crossed for you.  Hopefully you will hear something soon.


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> Still nothing on the Job I was interviewing, I wish they would at least call me back and let me know they gave it to someone else, it's pretty rude to leave a person hanging like that.


 
Hope you hear something soon!   No employer should drag it out like that... 

The system never came up today... ever.  I'd hate to be the IT director for the Bank come Monday...  

So... now I'm in relaxed mode... ready to enjoy the long weekend.  I hope everyone has a great time in Bean Town!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> They expanded too fast and have become ubiquitous.  In Morgan Hill, there is one 2 block radius that has 5 of them in it.  Sorry, but no store can support being in competition with it's self.  Plus with the current economy and the price of gas etc, it is a luxery item that folks will cut down or eliminate from their budgets.
> 
> Still nothing on the Job I was interviewing, I wish they would at least call me back and let me know they gave it to someone else, it's pretty rude to leave a person hanging like that.



Sorry to hear that you havent heard.. they are dragging that out! Wonder if there was any other interviews that they hadnt completed  Maybe you just need a trip to DL again


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> So... that also means I had to cancel lunch with my guy....



Awww sorry to hear that Kimmie. I know you had been looking forward to that since he was unavailable caring for his mom 

(Miss Kitty got on my computer... must be a message for Rajah  yuuuu7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777771)


----------



## Sha

Am wondering, having seen an ad for Sam Adams Summer Ale, if that is the closest thing I am going to find here to a German Radler??  

Hope everyone has a WONDERFUL 4th of July and enjoys the weekend... and please be safe!


----------



## Master Mason

I hadn't wanted to say anything for fear of jinxing it, but we have been going out for a little while now and things are going pretty good   I met her at a BBQ at my son's future in laws.

She wasn't into Disney much, had been to WDW once a long time ago, and 3 hours total at DL.  But she is willing to learn 

Her name is Chris and here is a picture of us at a party last week.


----------



## DisCopper

I'm a 10 here... yes, I fantasize about winning the lottery and booking one of the big suites forever.

I'd like an 8 or above, but I guess I could handle a 7 (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I hadn't wanted to say anything for fear of jinxing it, but we have been going out for a little while now and things are going pretty good   I met her at a BBQ at my son's future in laws.
> 
> She wasn't into Disney much, had been to WDW once a long time ago, and 3 hours total at DL.  But she is willing to learn
> 
> Her name is Chris and here is a picture of us at a party last week.



WHHHOOOOO HOOOO!!! awesome Gregg! Very happy for you too.. but you already know that    and Chris will learn, she has a good teacher!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> They expanded too fast and have become ubiquitous.  In Morgan Hill, there is one 2 block radius that has 5 of them in it.  Sorry, but no store can support being in competition with it's self.  Plus with the current economy and the price of gas etc, it is a luxery item that folks will cut down or eliminate from their budgets.
> 
> Still nothing on the Job I was interviewing, I wish they would at least call me back and let me know they gave it to someone else, it's pretty rude to leave a person hanging like that.



Oh man, that sux.  Hopefully someone will call eventually.  Hey, have you tried sending a thanks for the interview letter or email?  I have heard they can work wonders. . .


----------



## Sha

DisCopper said:


> I'm a 10 here... yes, I fantasize about winning the lottery and booking one of the big suites forever.
> 
> I'd like an 8 or above, but I guess I could handle a 7 (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).



welcome Discopper! Good bunch here! jump in anytime. Motorcycle cop? am guessing that is you in the pic since occupation is listed as police (keen observer today)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I hadn't wanted to say anything for fear of jinxing it, but we have been going out for a little while now and things are going pretty good   I met her at a BBQ at my son's future in laws.
> 
> She wasn't into Disney much, had been to WDW once a long time ago, and 3 hours total at DL.  But she is willing to learn
> 
> Her name is Chris and here is a picture of us at a party last week.



Congratulations Gregg. . .may it continue to blossom into something quite magical. . .


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh man, that sux.  Hopefully someone will call eventually.  Hey, have you tried sending a thanks for the interview letter or email?  I have heard they can work wonders. . .



Yep I sent the emails as soon as I got home.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisCopper said:


> I'm a 10 here... yes, I fantasize about winning the lottery and booking one of the big suites forever.
> 
> I'd like an 8 or above, but I guess I could handle a 7 (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).



Welcome DisCopper to our crazy world.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> WHHHOOOOO HOOOO!!! awesome Gregg! Very happy for you too.. but you already know that    and Chris will learn, she has a good teacher!!!





nurse.darcy said:


> Congratulations Gregg. . .may it continue to blossom into something quite magical. . .



Thanks, you can't really tell from the pic, but the medalian around her neck is a POTC coin, the party was a pirates themed one.  You should have seen the guy's house that it was held at, he had his entire back yard done in a pirates theme.  
some examples


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Thanks, you can't really tell from the pic, but the medalian around her neck is a POTC coin, the party was a pirates themed one.  You should have seen the guy's house that it was held at, he had his entire back yard done in a pirates theme.
> some examples



and you werent in costume?? darn


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> and you werent in costume?? darn




Nope I quit dressing up around 10, just not me.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Nope I quit dressing up around 10, just not me.



LOL can see you in a tshirt with "this shirt is my costume" on it


----------



## Kimmielee

Happy 4th of July to all my DISPeeps!!!!!! 




DisCopper said:


> I'm a 10 here... yes, I fantasize about winning the lottery and booking one of the big suites forever.
> 
> I'd like an 8 or above, but I guess I could handle a 7 (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).


 



 Welcome DisCopper! Jump right in... this is a great group of people! 



Master Mason said:


> I hadn't wanted to say anything for fear of jinxing it, but we have been going out for a little while now and things are going pretty good  I met her at a BBQ at my son's future in laws.
> 
> She wasn't into Disney much, had been to WDW once a long time ago, and 3 hours total at DL. But she is willing to learn
> 
> Her name is Chris and here is a picture of us at a party last week.


 
 Awesome news Gregg! She's beautiful and YOU look so happy. I'm happy for you!


----------



## Sha

Happy 4th of July!!!!!! Hope everyone is having a wonderful day today and enjoys it to its fullest


----------



## disneyfanx3




----------



## Master Mason

Hey everyone  pop over here and show us where you have been, it's pretty interesting to think about it sometimes

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1875679


----------



## Kimmielee

Wow... what a fun night.  We were invited to a party at someone's house that lives on Lake Orion (yes, it's an actual Lake) and the barge with the fireworks was right in front of their house.  I've NEVER had better seats for a fireworks display.  It was amazing...  

Something I didn't notice from our "usual spot" was the echo... does anyone know... does the water make the explosion echo?  

Anyways... I hope everyone had a great night and made it home safely!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! 

Hope everyone had a good day yesterday. Had a nice time yesterday myself  Going to be running out to see 2 clients today and then I hope to work on some photos. And am happy because the Tour started this morning. I would love to see that sometime in person 

Kim I dont know if the water has something to do with it. At Epcot there is an echo but I thought it was because of the buildings. Its not quite an echo like I would here at home off the mountains. Oh check your yahoo IM for a question.


----------



## Kimmielee

Good Morning to my DISPeeps!!!  I am headed back to the carnival with the kids today... then I MUST clean house...  Yeah, right.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope all is good for you and that you have a wonderful day today (pretty sure I will   )


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope all is good for you and that you have a wonderful day today (pretty sure I will  )


 
You too Sha... we seem to be the only ones around... Hmmmmm... how many were involved in this Thelma and Louise thing anyway?  There seems to be quite a few ladies missing... and perhaps a gent or two as well?  

So... off to church to work the 10:30 service, attend the Noon service and then come home to a yummy roast cooking in the crock pot.  Taters, carrots, onions... gravy... just like my Mom used to make.   

Yesterday my plan was to clean... yeah, didn't happen.  We went to the carnival, then to the Lake to swim, then did a little shopping... then a lot of sleeping.... It's been a busy weekend!     

Enjoy this beautiful day my DISPeeps!!


----------



## cdn ears

Happy Belated fourth everyone south of the border!!!!

Yes there are others that are awake but barely functioning!!! Thank you Jonas Brothers but my hearing is finally returning!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Thelma and Louise have returned.  At least Louise has, Thelma still has a few hours drive from here before getting home.  Our road trip was a BLAST, but I won't spoil Thelma's trip report. I did more walking then I ever did in Disney and I can tell you that there were no cliffs involved, except  in a dream.  




DisCopper said:


> I'm a 10 here... yes, I fantasize about winning the lottery and booking one of the big suites forever.
> 
> I'd like an 8 or above, but I guess I could handle a 7 (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).



 to the wonderful world of the "Singles who are for the Love of Disney" thread.  Feel free to post comments and share you love of Disney with us. We would LOVE to hear them.


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Happy Belated fourth everyone south of the border!!!!
> 
> Yes there are others that are awake but barely functioning!!! Thank you Jonas Brothers but my hearing is finally returning!!!


 
 Thousands of screaming girls aren't your cup of tea Steve?


----------



## PirateMel

I am finally home 

Hope everyone had a safe and Happy Fourth of July!

I had a blast this whole weekend, and Old Orchard beach was Awesome with my cousin, her husband, their kids, kids' friends and my Aunt.  For almost 65 My aunt is nuts, you should have seen the rides she rode, and wore all the kids out on.

Now just 18 more days till Disney


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Thelma and Louise have returned.  At least Louise has, Thelma still has a few hours drive from here before getting home.  Our road trip was a BLAST, but I won't spoil Thelma's trip report. I did more walking then I ever did in Disney and I can tell you that there were no cliffs involved, except  in a dream.



Welcome Back - I can't wait to hear all about the weekend and see some picutres!



PirateMel said:


> I am finally home
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe and Happy Fourth of July!
> 
> I had a blast this whole weekend, and Old Orchard beach was Awesome with my cousin, her husband, their kids, kids' friends and my Aunt.  For almost 65 My aunt is nuts, you should have seen the rides she rode, and wore all the kids out on.
> 
> Now just 18 more days till Disney



Welcome back glad you had a nice weekend


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Thelma and Louise have returned.  At least Louise has, Thelma still has a few hours drive from here before getting home.  Our road trip was a BLAST, but I won't spoil Thelma's trip report. I did more walking then I ever did in Disney and I can tell you that there were no cliffs involved, except  in a dream.





PirateMel said:


> I am finally home
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe and Happy Fourth of July!
> 
> I had a blast this whole weekend, and Old Orchard beach was Awesome with my cousin, her husband, their kids, kids' friends and my Aunt.  For almost 65 My aunt is nuts, you should have seen the rides she rode, and wore all the kids out on.
> 
> Now just 18 more days till Disney



Welcome back! glad you all had a chance to get together!


----------



## Jenroc

DisCopper said:


> I'm a 10 here... yes, I fantasize about winning the lottery and booking one of the big suites forever.
> 
> I'd like an 8 or above, but I guess I could handle a 7 (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).



HEY DisCopper -- welcome this crazy little corner of the disboards world !!!!  You should check out our thread Singles Trip to WDW in 2009 Part 2 .... we are going next October.  We might be able to find you an 8 or higher !!!!!!  Even if there is no "match", I can guarentee a whole lot of fun !!  Right Sha ????!!!!     Maybe Willie Aames will sing for us as we drink our slushies !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> HEY DisCopper -- welcome this crazy little corner of the disboards world !!!!  You should check out our thread Singles Trip to WDW in 2009 Part 2 .... we are going next October.  We might be able to find you an 8 or higher !!!!!!  Even if there is no "match", I can guarentee a whole lot of fun !!  Right Sha ????!!!!     Maybe Willie Aames will sing for us as we drink our slushies !!!!



LOL very true... mentioned to DisCopper he should check it out... even if it is a year+ away    Does Willie still sing? Maybe they should get him for the concerts there at Epcot. He might remember you! 

here you go DisCopper (and anyone else wanting to go):
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422


----------



## ANTSS2001

Master Mason said:


> I hadn't wanted to say anything for fear of jinxing it, but we have been going out for a little while now and things are going pretty good   I met her at a BBQ at my son's future in laws.
> 
> She wasn't into Disney much, had been to WDW once a long time ago, and 3 hours total at DL.  But she is willing to learn



awesome!! Congratulations....





DisCopper said:


> (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).



if ever you meet that girl... I have a perfect guy for him.. he basically said the same thing to me "I can handle your Disney vices as long as dont Spend to much time at WDW and we stay By Universal if ever we go for a trip...    ..c an you believe that!!!!!!!!! Well according to the grape vine.. he was dating this girl at work.. who does not like amusement park at all!!!  And according to his brother.. they broke up because she cannot even roller coasters!!!!



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day yesterday. .



Yes.. I had a very resting quiet weekend...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Thelma and Louise have returned.  At least Louise has, Thelma still has a few hours drive from here before getting home.  Our road trip was a BLAST, but I won't spoil Thelma's trip report. I did more walking then I ever did in Disney and I can tell you that there were no cliffs involved, except  in a dream.



Welcome back you two. . .(even though Louise isn't back yet. . .)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Had a great weekend.. glad everyone made it home ok.

It was nice getting to hang out with you guys!

Remember though, what happens in Boston stays in Boston. 

Seriously.
lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

G'morning Peeps!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> LOL very true... mentioned to DisCopper he should check it out... even if it is a year+ away    Does Willie still sing? Maybe they should get him for the concerts there at Epcot. He might remember you!
> 
> here you go DisCopper (and anyone else wanting to go):
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422



    tooooooooo funny !!!!  Wouldn't that concert be a hoot !!  I would make a special trip down just for that !!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Morning everyone...


----------



## Jenroc

Kimmielee said:


> Morning everyone...



I second that sediment !!!!  Monday came way too quick this week !!!    New daycare baby starts today and he has never been away from mom for an extented period of time.  I hope my ears don't bleed from the screaming !!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Had a great weekend.. glad everyone made it home ok.
> 
> It was nice getting to hang out with you guys!
> 
> Remember though, what happens in Boston stays in Boston.
> 
> Seriously.
> lol



too late  

Morning everyone!!! hope everyone has a wonderful day today and those who may not will find something nice during the day that can make them smile. 

jk Tracy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> too late
> 
> Morning everyone!!! hope everyone has a wonderful day today and those who may not will find something nice during the day that can make them smile.
> 
> jk Tracy




LOL, nice Sha.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  I pray everyone arrived home safely from where ever they were this weekend and that you have a glorious day!  



nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome back you two. . .(even though Louise isn't back yet. . .)



Actually I'm Louise...and I did make it back safely.

Haven't heard from Thelma yet. There were some awful storms that came in after she left my house.  I pray that she made it home safely.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone.  I pray everyone arrived home safely from where ever they were this weekend and that you have a glorious day!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm Louise...and I did make it back safely.
> 
> Haven't heard from Thelma yet. There were some awful storms that came in after she left my house.  I pray that she made it home safely.



Thelma made it home safely after a most entertaining road trip over the weekend, my gosh Louise I had no idea we could fit so much in in one weekend...whew....lol I promise to do a recap of our road trip but what happened at the final destination as well as at any bars or hotels stays at the destination/bar/hotel...and as Carrie would say that is all I am saying on that one..... 

There might be a few interesting vacations in the upcoming months but you will have to look to my myspace for those details since that is not Disney or Dispeep related....  I think my life is getting ready to take an interesting twist..... 

I hope everyone has a wonderful week, mine is crazy playing catch up


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> I hadn't wanted to say anything for fear of jinxing it, but we have been going out for a little while now and things are going pretty good   I met her at a BBQ at my son's future in laws.
> 
> She wasn't into Disney much, had been to WDW once a long time ago, and 3 hours total at DL.  But she is willing to learn
> 
> Her name is Chris and here is a picture of us at a party last week.



Awwww Gregg that is AWESOME!!!!!!! I am so happy for you and you two look so nice together and she is STUNNING!!!! You deserve some happy time and it looks like you are finding it.... I hope and pray for you that this is the beginning of a Happily Ever After  
(((HUGS)))


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning All!



acm563 said:


> Thelma made it home safely after a most entertaining road trip over the weekend, my gosh Louise I had no idea we could fit so much in in one weekend...whew....lol I promise to do a recap of our road trip but what happened at the final destination as well as at any bars or hotels stays at the destination/bar/hotel...and as Carrie would say that is all I am saying on that one.....
> 
> There might be a few interesting vacations in the upcoming months but you will have to look to my myspace for those details since that is not Disney or Dispeep related....  I think my life is getting ready to take an interesting twist.....
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful week, mine is crazy playing catch up



Glad to hear you made it home safely - Can't wait to hear about it and see some pictures


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you made it home safely - Can't wait to hear about it and see some pictures



It will probably be late this evening but I promise I will post all about it....(well as much as I am allowed to post....hehehehe) Not sure but may be headed to the beach(Myrtle) this evening but will have laptop and will post away


----------



## acm563

...and so the adventure began....
On Wednesday after many issues at work and a few choice words to a self centered egotistical pain in the butt boss, Thelma left her home headed to MD to pick up a somewhat unsure Louise. At this point Thelma was ready to say frack it and never look back...She left her house with a few meager possessions thrown into her suitcase, but alas the one thing she forgot was her not so infamous head scarf.. Oh well she sighed to herself, lets start this adventure on a whole new note as her lucky scarf had been lost in her last cliff jumping escapade... The trunk was packed with various sized bottles of liquid courage and Thelma was ready to go...She arrived at Louises home without further ado and collapsed onto the couch with her laptop as she and Louise chuckled as they chatted behind the anonymity of their pc screens while sitting side by side sipping their whiskey sours... wondering aloud at the silliness of their conversations.... The next morning a bleary eyed Thelma glanced at her cell phone clock ...eeek it is 6:10 am she thought, curses she said under her breath as she stubbed her toe on the corner of the unfamiliar dresser in her unfamiliar room...She stumbled into the bathroom, thinking to herself that it was rather odd that Louise was in bed still at this hour...A quick shower later (WITH THE BLINDS CLOSED THANK YOU VERY MUCH) she was a bit more awake as she traversed the corridor back into her room to grab some clothes and begin her day....Still wondering wth is Louise still not up, she grabbed her Mickey Mouse Watch from the dresser, glancing down to see that in reality it is only 5:35am....Trying to walk stealthily across the squeaking floorboards so as to not awaken a still sleeping Louise in the other room she manages to get dressed and put on her mask of makeup...(lol..heheheh) She realizes she has left some things in the car outside that she needs to begin this most wonderful adventure. She slips quietly down the stairs to the front door, turns the deadbolt and opens the door....The voice of the alarm system is quite loud in the still morning air, and she shushes it in her mind fearing the noise will wake the dead...but no as she turns to look back Jason is still dead on the couch so all is well....She walks out the door,leaving it wide open, and goes to her car rearranging the things she really should have left at home but in her haste she kept....Finally done with her expert methods of rearrangement she turns to go back the quiet walkway to the house..... WHAT IS THIS???????????????? She wonders to herself as she notices the locked door..... THELMA HAS BEEN LOCKED OUT OF THE HOUSE ON THIS FINE THURSDAY MORNING....LOUISE HAS GOTTEN COLD FEET............................ (ehheh , to be continued...see we told you there would be cliff hangers)


----------



## disneyfanx3

Great start ready for more this had me   .


----------



## ttester9612

I couldn't have started our adventure any better.  Can't wait to hear the rest.

About that lock door..hmmmm....  

Thelma, it's ashame that we did loose those scarfs on the last adventure.  We have to remember to buy new ones before the next adventure.


----------



## acm563

"The events depicted in this story are fictitious. Any similarity to any person living or dead is merely coincidental." (keep the above referenced disclaimer in mind as you read this story...because that is what this is a story, here for your amusement and allowed by this thread starter....)and ahem before anyone fusses Thelma and Louise Love Disney so this is not off topic... who knows that might be where they are headed you will just have to wait and see....

.....Thelma stared in disbelief at the locked door in front of her...she peeked in the window to see if perhaps Jason had risen from the dead and locked her out....No sign of life....She tried the door once more thinking that perhaps she just needed to turn the door knob a different direction..no such luck.... Fortunately for her (or so she thought) she had her cell phone in her pocket....One ring, two, rings three rings, four....then onto Louises voice mail she went...Dang that woman she thought....She sat on the stoop contemplating the hilarity of the moment and thinking of any reasons besides Louises frail nature...(ehheheheheehh) that might have caused her to get locked out... In the haze of her morning brain fog she could not come up with any other explanation than that Louise had changed her mind on this most awesome adventure and had locked her out...One more try on the cell phone...no luck.....Two more tries....still no luck...Chuckling to herself she then again tries the home number...she hears the phone ringing but noone picks it up...She is now concerned that maybe Jason is truly dead on the couch and perhaps Louise was not sleeping after all but something much worse....The suspense rises in her throat as she goes to sit back in her car to think about what to do next.... She is ready to go "case" the house for open windows when she sees a smiling Louise standing at the door....Of course Louise has a most excellent explanation (yea right, I still say Thelma was LOCKED OUT OF THE HOUSE...heheheheh)
After much packing of huge suitcases...(with Thelma thinking give me a break here ladies just how many clothes do you need for a weekend jaunt , we are not moving in together...lolrof) the pair were out the door on the start of what was going to be a fun filled weekend in the states.
The pair had no set destination in mind, this was going to be their wild weekend to get away from the bustle and the drama of their everyday lives. The children and the significant others had been left behind....Just where would their journey take them????
With a gleam in her eyes Thelma turned to Louise and asked in what direction should we go. Out of her pocket the ever prepared Louise pulled out a map , closed her eyes and picked a road and away they went.... Neither had a clue what was awaiting around the bend....
They stopped along the way only for fuel and bathroom breaks, there was no time for foolish stopping, these 2 ladies were on a mission but FATE had other plans....
THERE!!!! Louise shouted with much excitement, and Thelma whipped the car across 3 lanes of traffic, horns blaring as she did Louises bidding and jumped off the exit...What was it that Louise was looking at exactly.....?? Oh my goodness leave it up to the brunette to have seen some hunky looking guy she wanted to chase down the interstate....Faster, go faster she exclaimed as Thelma put the pedal to the medal to catch up with the big red semi in front of them....Once again fate stepped in as a traffic jam took over.... Weaving in and out of traffic to get ever closer to the shiny red truck with the hunky looking driver, Thelma had to ask herself where in the world did this side of Louise come in at, throughout all the trips to Disney Land and many conversations regarding all things disney she had never seen the excitement that she saw in Louise's eyes as they chased after the elusive truck driver...Inch by inch her bright yellow Mustang pulled forward until she was side by side with Mr Semi Hunk a hunk....Louise rolled down her window as she smiled demurely up at the truck driver... Inch by inch Thelma tried to push the Mustang away from the gleam that she saw in the truck drivers eyes...with every foot she gained on the car in front of her the truck driver was keeping pace.....All of a sudden much to her surprise she sees Louise flash the driver a big smile and an even bigger portion of her right thigh....OK this was a tad too much for the innocent Thelma to handle so she put her foot to the floor and whipped around in front of the truck and sped  off as Louise chuckled beside her....Traffic was getting more and more thick as the minutes ticked away.....Boredom was setting in...Thelma glanced in her rear view mirror to see a white Lexus approaching quickly from the rear, around to the left of her it came and as it went by she noticed that it was full of nice hot Latin young men who put their window down to wave at her.....Just as she was getting ready to roll down her window to give a tempting reply she felt her thigh vibrate violently...WTH??? She looked down to realize it was her cell phone vibrating in her pocket....Distracted for the moment from the tempting carful beside her she answered her phone....but could not give her full attention to her caller as the young men in the Lexus were keeping pace....Finally she rolls down the window and they are saying something which she could not understand so in her best southern drawl she says hey Yall....and off they then sped into the horizon, never to be seen again...She finishes her conversation asking her caller what she should have did differently and his response was that Hey y'all was not the proper response...Oh well TS...heheheheheehh there were more cars and more adventures to come. Realizing the possibility of the fun that she and Louise can have on this highway during traffic they decide to roll down the windows and wave at the world....They come to a dead stop on the interstate...and what to their wondering eyes should appear but a cute sexy state worker in an orange truck so near....Thelma leans over and flashes a smile....she asks does this traffic go on and on...he replied yes maam for miles....So she makes some small conversation as they inch on along....while Louise looks at her with eyes that says girl you're wrong....But what is a convo or a small smile or two on a highway of traffic when one is ever so blue...The boredom was taking its toll on there fun...but whoa they see Mary Poppins ahead with an umbrella keeping her out of the sun....There is a jeep to the right with a cute muscular guy who is rubbing something on his body, his chest and his thigh....
So this is part deux of my story of fun....There is much more to post but for now I must run...So just like the movie of Thelma and Louise....I must leave us on the cliff, just for now pretty please........

(to be cont)


----------



## Sha

am bringing this quote over from another thread that I follow, as I love what it says... and being I am a rare one, I am told, who loves the idea of turning 40 



havinfun said:


> In honor of his passing:
> George Carlin on age.
> (Absolutely Brilliant)
> 
> IF YOU DON'T READ THIS TO THE VERY END, YOU HAVE LOST A DAY IN YOUR LIFE. AND WHEN YOU HAVE FINISHED, DO AS I AM DOING AND SEND IT ON.
> 
> George Carlin's Views on Aging
> 
> Do you realize that the only time in our lives when we like to get old is when
> we're kids? If you're less than 10 years old, you're so excited about aging that you think in fractions.
> 
> 'How old are you?''I'm four and a half! 'You're never thirty-six and a half.
> You're four and a half, going on five! That's the key
> 
> You get into your teens, now they can't hold you back. You jump to the next
> number, or even a few ahead.
> 
> 'How old are you?' 'I'm  gonna be 16!' You could be 13, but hey, you're gonna be 16! And then the greatest day of your life . You become 21. Even the
> words sound like a ceremony. YOU BECOME 21 YESSSS!!!
> 
> But then you turn 30. Oooohh, what happened there? Makes you sound like bad milk! He TURNED; we had to throw him out. There's no fun now, you're Just a sour-dumpling. What's wrong? What's changed?
> 
> You BECOME 21, you TURN 30, then you're PUSHING 40. Whoa! Put on the
> brakes, it's all slipping away. Before you know it, you REACH 50 and your
> dreams are gone.
> 
> But wait!!! You MAKE it to 60. You didn't think you would!
> 
> So you BECOME 21, TURN 30, PUSH 40, REACH 50 and MAKE it to 60.
> 
> You've built up so much speed that you HIT 70! After that it's a day-by-day
> thing; you HIT Wednesday!
> 
> You get into your 80's and every day is a complete cycle; you HIT lunch; you
> TURN 4:30; you REACH bedtime. And it doesn't end there. Into the 90s, you start going backwards; 'I Was JUST 92.'
> 
> Then a strange thing happens. If you make it over 100, you become a little kid again. 'I'm 100 and a half!' May you all make it to a healthy 100 and a half!!
> 
> HOW TO STAY YOUNG
> 1.Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctors worry about them. That is why you pay 'them.'
> 
> 2.Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
> 
> 3.Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain idle. 'An idle mind is the devil's workshop 'And the devil's name is Alzheimer's.'
> 
> 4.Enjoy the simple things.
> 
> 5.Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath.
> 
> 6.The tears happen.  Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person, who is with  us our entire life, is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive.
> 
> 7.Surround yourself with what you love, whether it's family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever.  Your home is your refuge.
> 
> 8.Cherish your health: If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve
> it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.
> 
> 9.Don't take guilt trips.Take a trip to the mall, even to the next county; to a
> foreign country but NOT to where the guilt is.
> 
> 10.Tell the people you love that you love them, at every opportunity.
> 
> AND ALWAYS REMEMBER:
> Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take,but  by the moments that take our breath away. We all need to live life to its fullest each day!!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> am bringing this quote over from another thread that I follow, as I love what it says... and being I am a rare one, I am told, who loves the idea of turning 40


Good one Sharon and I couldnt agree more...Turning 40 is just a number...and like a good wine we improve with age


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Good one Sharon and I couldnt agree more...Turning 40 is just a number...and like a good wine we improve with age



Oh, so that is what we are doing - improving   

My sides hurt from laughing so hard, T&L should prove interesting in the next chapter


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good one Sharon and I couldnt agree more...Turning 40 is just a number...and like a good wine we improve with age



Thanks... is that good wine from Germany??? LOL seemed to be the theme for part of the 4th of July party I went too... brats, some kraut, German wine, German potato salad  ok, so the guy wasnt German though...


----------



## Sha

I definitely need more DVC points!!! am into my 2009 use year points and havent even entered the 2008 use year


----------



## ttester9612

I don't know about Y'all, but I'm in my 50's and my dreams are NOT OVER.  I'm just beginning (Right Thelma!) 

My explanation of the door problem, is so true.    I forgot to warn you that when Jason is out he is out.   Nothing can wake that boy up, even a bomb. Lord have mercy if I ever fall down the stairs, he will never hear me.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I don't know about Y'all, but I'm in my 50's and my dreams are NOT OVER.  I'm just beginning (Right Thelma!)
> 
> My explanation of the door problem, is so true.    I forgot to warn you that when Jason is out he is out.   Nothing can wake that boy up, even a bomb. Lord have mercy if I ever fall down the stairs, he will never hear me.


Well, I am not quite hitting 50 yet but I meant to tell you I met a guy today that I will try to hook you up with, yet again another mini adventure that I encountered when I took my car in for repairs...lolrof.....

As for you falling down any stairs, lets hope that never happens....


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful day today   Life is wonderful here


----------



## Jenroc

Morning to all in Dis-world !  Hope everyone stays cool and healthy today (it's going to be a HUMID/HOT one here today !!)


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.  I pray you have a GLORIOUS DAY.

And continue to dream of DISNEY.

Mel here are some     dancing for your upcoming trip to WDW.

As for that door...have to remember it's a very old house and sometimes the door shuts by itself.....just maybe I have my very own HAUNTED MANSION......but it's a friendly, playful spirit.


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone!  

Nice reading of the T&L escapades!  Waiting for the next installment....


----------



## acm563

Good morning   It is a beautiful day in Myrtle beach currently..the sun is shining, the birds are singing... I am sittingout on the balcony just enjoying my morning cup of coffee and relaxing  ...of course work awaits....what do I think I am on vacation or something...lol... but even if it is a work day I am at the beach so I am happy...

Mel, your vacation is coming up quickly.... I know how much you are looking forward to it...

I hope that everyone has a wonderful day and if I have a moment I will post part 3 this afternoon....

 

...and where the hay is Ms Carrie at?????


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Nice reading of the T&L escapades!  Waiting for the next installment....



Good morning Augie....it will be coming soon.....


----------



## Kimmielee

Morning DISpeeps!!  

I am glad everyone made it through the weekend, safe and sound... no cliff jumpers!

I got my blood test results yesterday... everything was NORMAL!   It's not arthritis, not my thyroid... they think I've just injured the joint.

Since I've been wearing the brace, it is getting better... so... I couldn't be happier!


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning everyone.
Is going to be hot one here today  
TT thanks for the dancing banana's.

I need to do laundry from this weekend so I can pack for Disney  
After spending time with my cousin's kids this weekend I am sooooooo exited to take her to Disney.

Now back to reality


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> Morning DISpeeps!!
> 
> I am glad everyone made it through the weekend, safe and sound... no cliff jumpers!
> 
> I got my blood test results yesterday... everything was NORMAL!   It's not arthritis, not my thyroid... they think I've just injured the joint.
> 
> Since I've been wearing the brace, it is getting better... so... I couldn't be happier!



WOO HOO!  that is awesome news.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All.....Happy Tuesday....Almost time for me to start my count down to my trip to AR....wooohoooo...just gotta do the laundry and repack, then good to go...well maybe find some room in my suitcase for some's Birthday presents...lol



Kimmielee said:


> Morning DISpeeps!!
> 
> I am glad everyone made it through the weekend, safe and sound... no cliff jumpers!
> 
> I got my blood test results yesterday... everything was NORMAL!   It's not arthritis, not my thyroid... they think I've just injured the joint.
> 
> Since I've been wearing the brace, it is getting better... so... I couldn't be happier!



Kimmie...very happy the news was good.  I am sure the brace can get in the way, but it sounds like its helping.

Angy....loving the recap...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...and where the hay is Ms Carrie at?????




Yo

I was working geez people. 

Just enjoying my birthday week. Cause you know its a week long celebration of my birth. Lucky people to have me around


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yo
> 
> I was working geez people.
> 
> Just enjoying my birthday week. Cause you know its a week long celebration of my birth. Lucky people to have me around


Well of course Carrie, we are honored by your presence 
Hope you have a fantastic week and a Happy Birthday tomorrow No working allowed on birthdays...(dont you wish)
I too have been busy with work this morning developing a new recipe for us to use for one of our Gala events....I seldom do any cooking when I am at the beach but was reminded this morning that I had made a promise so the recipe is made, tested and picture taken and sent in for their approval...woohoo...(lol)

So I hope everyone is enjoying their day and Kimmie I am happy to hear that all ofyour tests came back WNL.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisCopper said:


> I'm a 10 here... yes, I fantasize about winning the lottery and booking one of the big suites forever.
> 
> I'd like an 8 or above, but I guess I could handle a 7 (as long as we don't have to spend TOO much time at Universal).



I'm sorry did you say the U word

Oh my word


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well of course Carrie, we are honored by your presence
> Hope you have a fantastic week and a Happy Birthday tomorrow No working allowed on birthdays...(dont you wish)
> I too have been busy with work this morning developing a new recipe for us to use for one of our Gala events....I seldom do any cooking when I am at the beach but was reminded this morning that I had made a problem so the recipe is made, tested and picture taken and sent in for their approval...woohoo...(lol)
> 
> So I hope everyone is enjoying their day and Kimmie I am happy to hear that all ofyour tests came back WNL.



I will have a good birthday Thursday hehe. 

Tomorrow is the other birthday that just happens to fall on my birthday week. Shame on him.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I'm sorry did you say the U word
> 
> Oh my word



I know. . .I heard the U word too. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> I know. . .I heard the U word too. . .lol



Someone needs soap in there mouth for that one. My virgin eyes cant see that type of stuff


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Someone needs soap in there mouth for that one. My virgin eyes cant see that type of stuff



Wheeew. . .thought it was just me. . .lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I will have a good birthday Thursday hehe.
> 
> Tomorrow is the other birthday that just happens to fall on my birthday week. Shame on him.




Ooops. I am sorry ...I cannot keep all my childrens Birthdays straight....I am getting too old for all these children I have been adopting....so Happy Birthday to John and to Carrie and to whomever else may be having a Birthday this week....


----------



## Master Mason

Good Morning everyone.  Going to be Mid 90's here today, but with high humidity for our area, I think that all the smoke from the fires are causing us to have higher than normal humidity.

Next round of baseball tournaments starts today   You have to love going to watch kids play ball.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## acm563

Since someone already threw the dreaded U word out let me throw out another one that is not Fl related that I just noticed. I have mentioned Hard Rock Park to y'all a couple of times...Thought I would swing by there this morning and I was shocked, it looked like a GHOST TOWN!!!!! I would have thought that by now things would have picked up and ppl would realize it exists etc etc....Business has been slow period in Myrtle this year...Normally June and July are booked solid at the condo, yet the next 2 weeks the condo is free....very weird for Myrtle for this time of the year..... So I guess the economy is hitting everyone... BG at home has been the same way, not nearly as busy as we normally see....


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Morning DISpeeps!!
> 
> I got my blood test results yesterday... everything was NORMAL!   It's not arthritis, not my thyroid... they think I've just injured the joint.
> 
> Since I've been wearing the brace, it is getting better... so... I couldn't be happier!



(had to retype this part it got deleted when I submitted it) As said on phone, am glad your results were good and put your mind at ease. Did you get a copy so you can have it for your soon new primary MD??  

hugs



Carrieannew said:


> Yo
> 
> I was working geez people.
> 
> Just enjoying my birthday week. Cause you know its a week long celebration of my birth. Lucky people to have me around



Glad you are enjoying your birthday week. I do the same normally, enjoying the whole week, just without working. I think I have bumped it up a notch after this past one


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Good Morning everyone.  Going to be Mid 90's here today, but with high humidity for our area, I think that all the smoke from the fires are causing us to have higher than normal humidity.
> 
> Next round of baseball tournaments starts today   You have to love going to watch kids play ball.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.



are you going to be working the tourneys (umpiring)? or just photography?


----------



## Natalie_89

hey all


----------



## ANTSS2001

Natalie_89 said:


> hey all



hello!!  how are you today ?


----------



## katydidbug1

Afternoon all....wow finally finished working on our Photopass pictures from the June trip.  We started with 124 pics, and ended with over 400.  Not a bad deal since I pre-ordered the CD.  

How is everyone else today?

Seeing as today is over I think it is safe to start my vacation dance 

       
       
      ​
WoooHooo 21 days till I see my Honey again...Can't wait.


----------



## Natalie_89

ANTSS2001 said:


> hello!!  how are you today ?



hey im fine thanks how r u?? xx


----------



## Sha

Hi there Natalie

Hows things in the UK?


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well, I am not quite hitting 50 yet but I meant to tell you I met a guy today that I will try to hook you up with, yet again another mini adventure that I encountered when I took my car in for repairs...lolrof.....
> 
> As for you falling down any stairs, lets hope that never happens....



Before I would even consider him, he needs to pass the test, by rating himself on the 1-10 Disney scale.  

Ask him the following questions.

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmie, Glad to hear the great news.  I pray that you hand will heal soon. 



Carrieannew said:


> Someone needs soap in there mouth for that one. My virgin eyes cant see that type of stuff



 



Natalie_89 said:


> hey all



 Natalie, to the wonderful world of the Singles for the LOVE of Disney thread.  Feel free to jump right in and post and even share your LOVE for Disney.


----------



## Kimmielee

Natalie_89 said:


> hey all


 



Welcome Natalie... How's life on that side of the pond?


----------



## emmabean44

I'm about a 9... I think I could be with a 6 or above. As long as they supported my habit! lol


----------



## Wal-Mart

YOU ARE ALL LOUSY PUTZ'S


































Relax, I'm just kidding.


I'm all for this stuff!

I've been lucky to find a girlfriend that shares the love of disney I have.

My one bit of advice is that if they have never been, and refuse going, take them ANYWAY!  They end up loving it 9/10 times.

Being single and loving Disney is awesome.  Why not?  Once you do find someone, it is the perfect romantic escape.  If you're just going yourself or with friends/family, it's amazing as well!  Either way you do it, the memories are what matter.


----------



## ttester9612

emmabean44 said:


> I'm about a 9... I think I could be with a 6 or above. As long as they supported my habit! lol



 to the Wonderful World of Singles who are for the Love of Disney.  Feel free to comment to posts and share your LOVE for Disney. 

You never know you just might find your Dismate here.  Some have already done so.


----------



## ttester9612

Wal-Mart said:


> YOU ARE ALL LOUSY PUTZ'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, I'm just kidding.
> 
> 
> I'm all for this stuff!
> 
> I've been lucky to find a girlfriend that shares the love of disney I have.
> 
> My one bit of advice is that if they have never been, and refuse going, take them ANYWAY!  They end up loving it 9/10 times.
> 
> Being single and loving Disney is awesome.  Why not?  Once you do find someone, it is the perfect romantic escape.  If you're just going yourself or with friends/family, it's amazing as well!  Either way you do it, the memories are what matter.



Good thing you are kidding, otherwise you would have offended some mighty good DisFriends/DisPeeps.

Walmart, that is some good advice.  But my ex would have never loved Disney no matter how many time it took him.  It was just not his THING!

By the way   to the Wonderful World of Singles for the LOVE of Disney.  Please share some of you LOVE for Disney with us.


----------



## Wal-Mart

ttester9612 said:


> Good thing you are kidding, otherwise you would have offended some mighty good DisFriends/DisPeeps.
> 
> Walmart, that is some good advice.  But my ex would have never loved Disney no matter how many time it took him.  It was just not his THING!
> 
> By the way   to the Wonderful World of Singles for the LOVE of Disney.  Please share some of you LOVE for Disney with us.


Thanks so much for ur generosity and welcoming atmosphere.

Well, unfortionately, my girlfriend is no more.  It was a total heart breaker, she was such a disney fan...we just got back from our 5th trip together and she said there was no way.  I will keep details out because the OP asked for no drama.

I'm in my early 20's and just hope that i can find someone else my age who shares my love of disney as she did...if not, even more. For me, Disney is the ultimate escape from reality and the streses of normal day to day life. 

Haha there MUST be more of us out there....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Natalie_89 said:


> hey im fine thanks how r u?? xx



well its that time again... cant sleep... other than that my day was ok... boring bt ok... and yours ???  

When is your enxt trip to the World... i see you have a ticker but I am to lazy to count.. I'll just ask you   



emmabean44 said:


> I'm about a 9... I think I could be with a 6 or above. As long as they supported my habit! lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> well its that time again... cant sleep... other than that my day was ok... boring bt ok... and yours ???
> 
> When is your enxt trip to the World... i see you have a ticker but I am to lazy to count.. I'll just ask you



I think they at least need to be an 8. . .but hey, I am like that. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> I think they at least need to be an 8. . .but hey, I am like that. . .



Good morning!~!!!  Just got home ???


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning!~!!!  Just got home ???



You are up late girlie. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> You are up late girlie. . .




got home at around 11P from work.. then called mom and chatted for an hour... now still cant sleep... arrgghh and I have to be at work at 10AM... doing 12 hours tomorrow..  I should be sleeping  now...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> got home at around 11P from work.. then called mom and chatted for an hour... now still cant sleep... arrgghh and I have to be at work at 10AM... doing 12 hours tomorrow..  I should be sleeping  now...



Well I have a date at 01:30. . .but we both work graves so its kinda perfect. . .lol


----------



## Kimmielee

Good Morning DISPeeps...

Darcy, only in Vegas could you start a date at 1:30 a.m.  Hope you had fun!!    

Since I broke up with my guy this weekend I'm swearing off men for a while... I need a break!  

Welcome to the newbies...  

Cait... I LOVE your dancing bananas... it will be fun to see one disappear each day.  Your pics were awesome too!  You BOTH look so happy... so do the girls!  

106 days 'til Disney and it's about to drive me crazy... Noah is going away to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of this month but it's Sunday to Friday so I'll be working.  I have just a few days left for the year and I'm saving them for emergencies.   

I need a quick Friday night to Sunday trip to somewhere that isn't horribly expensive.  I think I might try to find a cabin up north?  Take Noah to Lake Michigan perhaps?  Grrrrrrr... I need a change!


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISPeeps...
> 
> Darcy, only in Vegas could you start a date at 1:30 a.m.  Hope you had fun!!
> 
> Since I broke up with my guy this weekend I'm swearing off men for a while... I need a break!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies...
> 
> Cait... I LOVE your dancing bananas... it will be fun to see one disappear each day.  Your pics were awesome too!  You BOTH look so happy... so do the girls!
> 
> 106 days 'til Disney and it's about to drive me crazy... Noah is going away to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of this month but it's Sunday to Friday so I'll be working.  I have just a few days left for the year and I'm saving them for emergencies.
> 
> I need a quick Friday night to Sunday trip to somewhere that isn't horribly expensive.  I think I might try to find a cabin up north?  Take Noah to Lake Michigan perhaps?  Grrrrrrr... I need a change!




Good morning EVERYONE and Kimmie I have the perfect solution for you You should go up to where Randy is....it is a BEAUTIFUL peaceful area, you could lay on the beach and just relax...plus Randy is excellent company and a wonderful tour guide. There is this fantastic little Mexican restaurant that serves the best Mexican food in a quaint atmosphere. Perfect spot to relax and destress, and reasonably priced area. You will feel rejuvinated when you come back I promise.

I hope everyone has a fantastic day, mine will be super busy then headed home later this afternoon.
(((HUGS))) to all.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISPeeps...
> 
> Darcy, only in Vegas could you start a date at 1:30 a.m.  Hope you had fun!!
> 
> Since I broke up with my guy this weekend I'm swearing off men for a while... I need a break!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies...
> 
> Cait... I LOVE your dancing bananas... it will be fun to see one disappear each day.  Your pics were awesome too!  You BOTH look so happy... so do the girls!
> 
> 106 days 'til Disney and it's about to drive me crazy... Noah is going away to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of this month but it's Sunday to Friday so I'll be working.  I have just a few days left for the year and I'm saving them for emergencies.
> 
> I need a quick Friday night to Sunday trip to somewhere that isn't horribly expensive.  I think I might try to find a cabin up north?  Take Noah to Lake Michigan perhaps?  Grrrrrrr... I need a change!



Just home from my date. . .had a blast. . .WHY did you break up with the guy. .. thought it was good. . .was it the "mom" thing?. . .anyway. . .have a great day all. . .I need sleep cause I work tonight. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning all the DisFriends and DisPeeps.  

I'm sorry to hear about all the breakups.  Keep the faith, some day your prince or princess will be found and they will LOVE Disney.

Wal-Mart, I do believe we have some ladies in their 20's on the boards.  They don't post that often, but their peeping.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISPeeps...
> 
> Darcy, only in Vegas could you start a date at 1:30 a.m.  Hope you had fun!!
> 
> Since I broke up with my guy this weekend I'm swearing off men for a while... I need a break!  *you sound like.... does KPD need to protect you from yourself?????*
> 
> Welcome to the newbies...
> 
> Cait... I LOVE your dancing bananas... it will be fun to see one disappear each day.  Your pics were awesome too!  You BOTH look so happy... so do the girls!
> 
> 106 days 'til Disney and it's about to drive me crazy... Noah is going away to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of this month but it's Sunday to Friday so I'll be working.  I have just a few days left for the year and I'm saving them for emergencies.
> 
> I need a quick Friday night to Sunday trip to somewhere that isn't horribly expensive.  I think I might try to find a cabin up north?  Take Noah to Lake Michigan perhaps?  Grrrrrrr... I need a change!



bump that move up that you want to make  how much longer is that? 2 years? or 3? That is one reason I was asking you to look into those 2 airports (but there is more there that I need to figure out and then tell you)


----------



## Jenroc

An 8 would be a minimum in my world !! Not going to settle for the zero I had last time around.  Even taking him into "my world" did absolutley nothing except intensify his dislike for all things Disney.  How I ended up with him is beyond me !!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you all have wonderful days! I know I will be, even with work. 

Cait... the pics are wonderful, as is Bobs siggy  

welcome newbies!!!

Timmy I hope you got some sleep 

I have to do some planning to assist someone with some surprises. Love doing things like this for kids and their parents


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> An 8 would be a minimum in my world !! Not going to settle for the zero I had last time around.  Even taking him into "my world" did absolutley nothing except intensify his dislike for all things Disney.  How I ended up with him is beyond me !!!!!!!



I agree about NOT settling for a zero! no one should. On a bad day, I am a 7-8 and since Im done with school now I can resume my 9 level. Cant sell anymore kids, at least that are mine...


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> I have to do some planning to assist someone with some surprises. Love doing things like this for kids and their parents



I think I know who this is for .... hehehe



Sha said:


> I agree about NOT settling for a zero! no one should. On a bad day, I am a 7-8 and since Im done with school now I can resume my 9 level. Cant sell anymore kids, at least that are mine...



Couldn't sell the kids but might consider renting them once in a while !!!    (J/K)


I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A FANTASMIC! DAY !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I think I know who this is for .... hehehe



I do believe you do!


----------



## Carrieannew

*Happy Birthday John 

    *


----------



## acm563

love, Mom.....


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Good Morning DISPeeps...
> 
> Darcy, only in Vegas could you start a date at 1:30 a.m.  Hope you had fun!!
> 
> Since I broke up with my guy this weekend I'm swearing off men for a while... I need a break!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies...
> 
> Cait... I LOVE your dancing bananas... it will be fun to see one disappear each day.  Your pics were awesome too!  You BOTH look so happy... so do the girls!
> 
> 106 days 'til Disney and it's about to drive me crazy... Noah is going away to overnight camp for 5 nights at the end of this month but it's Sunday to Friday so I'll be working.  I have just a few days left for the year and I'm saving them for emergencies.
> 
> I need a quick Friday night to Sunday trip to somewhere that isn't horribly expensive.  I think I might try to find a cabin up north?  Take Noah to Lake Michigan perhaps?  Grrrrrrr... I need a change!



Kim...glad you liked the pics  I had fun working on them.


----------



## katydidbug1

​
Happy Birthday John!!!​
    ​


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning my favorite DisPeeps

Hope you are all having a great day...I am now that I am in the AC..phew its hot out there...while some may not think so, as they come from warmer climates...here in Boston, when the weather map shows the 3 H's and temps into the 90's we folks from New England start to melt (right Miss Carrie?)

Here is my little Dance for today 

       
       
     ​
Exactly 3 weeks from today I will be touching down in AR.   Can't wait.

TTYL


----------



## Kimmielee

Happy Birthday John!!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Birthday John  

Cait love the dancing banannas  (15 for me)

Kimmie - so sorry to hear  

Boss is here today, so I have to pretend like I am working.

Wonderfully warm here in the burbs - feels like FLA


----------



## Kimmielee

nurse.darcy said:


> Just home from my date. . .had a blast. . .WHY did you break up with the guy. .. thought it was good. . .was it the "mom" thing?. . .anyway. . .have a great day all. . .I need sleep cause I work tonight. . .


 
Glad you had a good time... 

There are a million reasons why we broke up... but the one main reason is I deserve better.  Taking care of his Mom, although a valiant thing to do... reiterated to me how disconnected he becomes when he does things of that nature AND when he's disconnected he gets cold feet... if I'm in front of him he's talking about our wedding.  If he's disconnected, I barely exist.

I want more.  I deserve more!


----------



## Sha

Cait consider it training for your AR trip. Or else think you are in Florida 

John ~ Happy Birthday! Hope its a good one!

Kim you do deserve more


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Cait consider it training for your AK trip. Or else think you are in Florida
> 
> John ~ Happy Birthday! Hope its a good one!
> 
> Kim you do deserve more



Everyone deserves the best. . .and the best is something you determine for yourself. . .no one can tell you who that will be for you. . .

Hugs all. . .


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> are you going to be working the tourneys (umpiring)? or just photography?



Actually I work for the Pony National Organization as the Tournament Director.  So I get to make sure all the rules are being followed and everyone is behaving themselves.  The local area guy told me about 10 years ago when I was done working for my specific league he wanted me in his group.  So 3 years ago when I stepped down from the local stuff, I went to "work" for him.  It makes for a busy July, but I get to watch kids playing baseball, and give back to a group that gave so much to me and my boys.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Actually I work for the Pony National Organization as the Tournament Director.  So I get to make sure all the rules are being followed and everyone is behaving themselves.  The local area guy told me about 10 years ago when I was done working for my specific league he wanted me in his group.  So 3 years ago when I stepped down from the local stuff, I went to "work" for him.  It makes for a busy July, but I get to watch kids playing baseball, and give back to a group that gave so much to me and my boys.



that is good that people like you give back. speaking of the boys... hows Kenny with the College English this week?


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> that is good that people like you give back. speaking of the boys... hows Kenny with the College English this week?



Well, he at least started working on his paper on Tues this week instead of wanting to wait for Fri like normal, so maybe he is starting to get it a little.  They get a paper a week given on Monday and turned back on the following Monday.  Last week, he waited until Thrus night to start and he had Friday and Sunday booked.  I had to roust him out of bed to work on it Thurs and told him if it wasn't done on Saturday he could spend sunday with me writing instead of with his mom goofing around.  We'll see how he does on the grade, I don't think he really covered the topic, but he can re write it if he was off base, so I let it pass my check 

All in all though, he's not doing too bad concidering it is college level and he is only going into his Junior year.


----------



## epcotbistro

whatever happened to that hot guy JT4Ever??


----------



## Master Mason

epcotbistro said:


> whatever happened to that hot guy JT4Ever??



Angy has him locked in her closet, he was her "boy toy" after all.


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> Angy has him locked in her closet, he was her "boy toy" after all.


      
I am sure he is around somewhere....


----------



## Carrieannew

epcotbistro said:


> whatever happened to that hot guy JT4Ever??


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


>


 


acm563 said:


>


----------



## ttester9612

Good evening everyone

 John  Are you still partying?


----------



## Sha

Charlene

Just wanted to let you know that I am cheering for you tomorrow. Hope that everything goes smoothly and that you can celebrate a clean slate when you walk out that courtroom door


----------



## disneyfanx3

Thank you


----------



## dismem98

epcotbistro said:


> whatever happened to that hot guy JT4Ever??





Well,  I didn't want to tell you all like this.....
But he volunteered to be my pool boy and since you all know that's what i do...I took him up on his offer.

He now lives in his speedo.........LOL

  did I do that????


----------



## ttester9612

Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday Miss CARRIE! Happy Birthday to you!..  PARTY ON MY DEAR!


----------



## ttester9612

dismem98 said:


> Well,  I didn't want to tell you all like this.....
> But he volunteered to be my pool boy and since you all know that's what i do...I took him up on his offer.
> 
> He now lives in his speedo.........LOL
> 
> did I do that????


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.  Rise and Shine, it will be GLORIOUS Day.. 
(Even if we might not know where Bertha might land or stay out at sea)


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a wonderful day.  

Carrie hope you have a birthday full of happiness!

Charlene again... many thoughts and prayers are going with you as you go to court


----------



## acm563

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARRIE


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> Well,  I didn't want to tell you all like this.....
> But he volunteered to be my pool boy and since you all know that's what i do...I took him up on his offer.
> 
> He now lives in his speedo.........LOL
> 
> did I do that????



     
Actually he ran away to start his own board....lol but JT in a speedo is an interesting idea....


----------



## acm563

Charlene, I am hoping and praying that all goes well for you today.... Hang in there!!!


----------



## Jenroc

I hope everyone's hopes and dreams come true today !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I hope everyone's hopes and dreams come true today !!!



and we wish the same for you too Jen!!!


----------



## acm563

I hope that everyone has a glorious day...I have been way too busy with work to finish our T&L trip report so I may end up having to just wrap it up quickly later...


----------



## Carrieannew

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone.

Charlene - Good luck today!




Jenroc said:


> I hope everyone's hopes and dreams come true today !!!



Gosh I hope so.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I hope that everyone has a glorious day...I have been way too busy with work to finish our T&L trip report so I may end up having to just wrap it up quickly later...



You better finish the story, PPL have been asking me for the ending, but I won't tell,  they need to read it..  plus it's a whole lot funnier when you tell it...


----------



## katydidbug1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS CARRIE​
Here is lots of pixie dust from me to you!!!

      ​


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Birthday Carrie -  
Here is some  and   
for your  today.


----------



## PirateMel

Okay here is my two week dancing Banana's

       
      ​
Yipee!


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All

Woke up this morning to less humidity...YEAH!!!  It was actually nice walking to work 

Gotta add my dancing Banana's for today as well.

       
       
    ​
Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Woke up this morning to less humidity...YEAH!!!  It was actually nice walking to work
> 
> Gotta add my dancing Banana's for today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!



WOO HOO!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> WOO HOO!



Not that I am excited about going to AR or anything...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, good morning all. . .

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARRIE. . . 

Pattie. . .way to stir the pot girlfriend. . .

To everyone going on trips soon, YAY FOR US. . .LOL

Everyone else, have a beautiful day. . .


----------



## Master Mason

Happy Birthday Carrie


----------



## Natalie_89

h ur all good xx


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
> 
> Carrie hope you have a birthday full of happiness!
> 
> Charlene again... many thoughts and prayers are going with you as you go to court





acm563 said:


> Charlene, I am hoping and praying that all goes well for you today.... Hang in there!!!





Carrieannew said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone.
> 
> Charlene - Good luck today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I hope so.



Thank you


----------



## disneyfanx3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARRIE!


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> Thank you



HUGS!!!!!!!!! read your email. You do have a lot to digest.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Happy Birthday Miss Carrie.

My sweetie told me to look at my new siggie


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you all have a wonderful day today!!!!   ITS FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Morning all !!!  Happy Friday to all !!      

Hey Sha -- I am thinking my boss it coming around and I am about 85% sure I can make it now !!!!       I PM Oly to find out his plans and hopefully we can find a few more to fact find with us !!!  JRs, AC, Wishes and Hoop Dee Doo --- look out, here we come !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Morning all !!!  Happy Friday to all !!
> 
> Hey Sha -- I am thinking my boss it coming around and I am about 85% sure I can make it now !!!!       I PM Oly to find out his plans and hopefully we can find a few more to fact find with us !!!  JRs, AC, Wishes and Hoop Dee Doo --- look out, here we come !!!!!!!!!!



Very cool Jen!!! Will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## ttester9612

Mel, here's your 
                  dances

Angy.....where's the final TR.....

Char,  got your email, like Sha said, you do have a lot to digest.....keep the faith..

Everyone Else,  It's T.G.I.F........so start doing the  dance.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Happy Birthday Miss Carrie.
> 
> My sweetie told me to look at my new siggie



LOL...and he follows instruction well. 

Might as well add my banana dance here as well 

       
       
   ​
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Carrieannew

*Morning Everyone. Thank you all again for the Birthday Wishes. I do believe this was the best birthday yet. Here is a photo of my birthday present to myself. 






Feelin the love all around. *


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> *Morning Everyone. Thank you all again for the Birthday Wishes. I do believe this was the best birthday yet. Here is a photo of my birthday present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin the love all around. *



oooohhhh a hidden Mickey....very cool


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> *Morning Everyone. Thank you all again for the Birthday Wishes. I do believe this was the best birthday yet. Here is a photo of my birthday present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin the love all around. *



Cool  ouch!


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Mel, here's your
> dances
> 
> Angy.....where's the final TR.....
> 
> Char,  got your email, like Sha said, you do have a lot to digest.....keep the faith..
> 
> Everyone Else,  It's T.G.I.F........so start doing the  dance.



Thanks TT.

Smee love the new ticker 

Have good day everyone - really will be tough to have today off


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> oooohhhh a hidden Mickey....very cool





PirateMel said:


> Cool  ouch!



Nah. I was nervous for nothing. 

I found the pain relaxing. But I am strange.


----------



## Mr Smee23

How is everyone doing today.  I hope you all have a great weekend.  I on  the other hand have to work this weekend.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> How is everyone doing today.  I hope you all have a great weekend.  I on  the other hand have to work this weekend.



Poor Baby!  Well some of the rest of us have to work tomorrow..lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> *Morning Everyone. Thank you all again for the Birthday Wishes. I do believe this was the best birthday yet. Here is a photo of my birthday present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin the love all around. *




Nice idea for a hidden Mickey. Love it.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> *Morning Everyone. Thank you all again for the Birthday Wishes. I do believe this was the best birthday yet. Here is a photo of my birthday present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin the love all around. *



very nice Carrie! where is it placed at? looks like back of neck.



Mr Smee23 said:


> How is everyone doing today.  I hope you all have a great weekend.  I on  the other hand have to work this weekend.



Im working tomorrow, going to see a couple of visits tomorrow


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> very nice Carrie! where is it placed at? looks like back of neck.



Yes. Lower neck between shoulders. 

People who look are like ohh cherries.. they just dont see it. If you love disney youll see it right away.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Carrieannew said:


> Yes. Lower neck between shoulders.
> 
> People who look are like ohh cherries.. they just dont see it. If you love disney youll see it right away.



That's OK if everyone got it right away it wouldn't be hidden? and that looks Great.


----------



## ttester9612

Nice Carrie, love the hidden mickey, hope you didn't have to much pain.

Cait and Smee, love the new signature and sorry you have to work this weekend. Keep smiling...


----------



## Natalie_89

cool tatt hey all afternoon xxx


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning!!


I am home today taking it easy.  I wish I was going to Disney before October -  I know October will be here before I know it (I want to go right now).

 My little guy is getting exicited about going.  It will be his birthday weekend and I asked him if he wants to have his birthday with Mickey and he said no Goofy. I thought that was cute.  

I was looking for an update from Themla but there isn't any- Themla where are you   We are ready for an update (when you get a chance I know you are busy)


----------



## ttester9612

This thread is slow today.  I guess everyone has other things to do (me for one  ) 

Just got home from running errands.  Now have to get the laundry done.  Towels are in the wash, thought I take a breather and catch up on the threads.

Char,  October will be here before you know it.  Then the fun will begin again.  

So how is everyone else today?


----------



## Sha

absolutely wonderful here Teresa! even for a day that has been full of rain


----------



## Jenroc

WOW !!
I can't believe that it is almost 6 pm and I have done almost nothing today !!  
We had a bad thunderstorm go through again and now it is humid beyond belief.  Gotta love SW Ontario !!!  Tried to accomplish things but the weather, thinking, (too much planning -- right Sha !!??!!) and being at a drive in until 1:30 am  is playing havoc with my head.     Going to lay low and figure out  how many things I can do in 1 - 48 hour period at the  Happiest Place on Earth !!!        

Has anyone ever mentioned that the people  from      Just thought I would say it again !!!!

Have a great end of the day !!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> WOW !!
> I can't believe that it is almost 6 pm and I have done almost nothing today !!
> We had a bad thunderstorm go through again and now it is humid beyond belief.  Gotta love SW Ontario !!!  Tried to accomplish things but the weather, thinking, (too much planning -- right Sha !!??!!) and being at a drive in until 1:30 am  is playing havoc with my head.     Going to lay low and figure out  how many things I can do in 1 - 48 hour period at the  Happiest Place on Earth !!!
> 
> Has anyone ever mentioned that the people  from      Just thought I would say it again !!!!
> 
> Have a great end of the day !!!!!!!



rained a lot here too. I didnt get much done either. Need to make a list of things to do, maybe that will help me LOL (SURE) I keep looking for things for planning


----------



## rebecca06261

It's been a beautiful sun-shiny day here in Atlanta! 90-something degrees, very humid, reminds me alot of florida I took my bike on some trails along the Chattahoochie River (yep, the same one Alan Jackson sang about,) went to costco (I love that place,) and now I'm busy planning for September 

Oh yeah, btw, I have a blind "meeting" with a single male diser tomorrow.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> It's been a beautiful sun-shiny day here in Atlanta! 90-something degrees, very humid, reminds me alot of florida I took my bike on some trails along the Chattahoochie River (yep, the same one Alan Jackson sang about,) went to costco (I love that place,) and now I'm busy planning for September
> 
> Oh yeah, btw, I have a blind "meeting" with a single male diser tomorrow.



yep.. he sang about it... LOL but the video was done in Florida


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Oh yeah, btw, I have a blind "meeting" with a single male diser tomorrow.



  For your meeting !!   
May the magic of Disney bring another friend from disboards into your life !  

And Sha .....
I am just getting motivated to have my breakfast now.  I think I was emailing in my sleep today !  Now I am really behind in my work.    The boss isn't going to like this too much !!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Oh yeah, btw, I have a blind "meeting" with a single male diser tomorrow.




How did I miss that part of the post????

good luck!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> For your meeting !!
> May the magic of Disney bring another friend from disboards into your life !
> 
> And Sha .....
> I am just getting motivated to have my breakfast now.  I think I was emailing in my sleep today !  Now I am really behind in my work.    The boss isn't going to like this too much !!!



breakfast for dinner isnt a bad thing


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> Going to lay low and figure out  how many things I can do in 1 - 48 hour period at the  Happiest Place on Earth !!!
> 
> Has anyone ever mentioned that the people  from      Just thought I would say it again !!!!
> 
> Have a great end of the day !!!!!!!



well.. you saw what we did last June 7,8,9  .. 48 hour of Magic and I got Sarah to see t4 parks PLUS DTD and gave her a quick Tour of SSR   ... rode all the major rides.. saw 3 major parades... and on top of that she got 4 hours sleep each nite!  Fabulous isnt it !!!!!!!!



rebecca06261 said:


> Oh yeah, btw, I have a blind "meeting" with a single male diser tomorrow.



may the meeting bring you good friendship and a Disney Pal to hang out with... well the rest is upto you two


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> well.. you saw what we did last June 7,8,9  .. 48 hour of Magic and I got Sarah to see t4 parks PLUS DTD and gave her a quick Tour of SSR   ... rode all the major rides.. saw 3 major parades... and on top of that she got 4 hours sleep each nite!  Fabulous isnt it !!!!!!!!



I just counted ..... 69 days until Sept 19th !!!!!!  It seems so surreal right now.  I guess having the kids home on summer vacation is doing that.  It will be so awesome to meet both females _and_ males that have the same interest in Disney !!!!! And not having the kids is going to allow me my first adult only visit to WDW and see all the things I have wanted to see but couldn't.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> I just counted ..... 69 days until Sept 19th !!!!!!  It seems so surreal right now.  I guess having the kids home on summer vacation is doing that.  It will be so awesome to meet both females _and_ males that have the same interest in Disney !!!!! And not having the kids is going to allow me my first adult only visit to WDW and see all the things I have wanted to see but couldn't.



by that time I am already back and on my 5th day of working hard...


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> by that time I am already back and on my 5th day of working hard...



Wish we could have arranged things a little differently.  Are you going to be down there again any more before the end of the year ??


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> by that time I am already back and on my 5th day of working hard...





Jenroc said:


> Wish we could have arranged things a little differently.  Are you going to be down there again any more before the end of the year ??



I agree... she should try and be there ... ummm around the 12 December  and Rebecca too (and others LOL)


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good luck with your meeting. 

I wishI could find a way to go with yall in October.....Maybe I will be able to come up with some sort of plan.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good luck with your meeting.
> 
> I wishI could find a way to go with yall in October.....Maybe I will be able to come up with some sort of plan.



This Oct or NEXT Oct????


----------



## acm563

.....Atlantic City....the bright lights they shine
Casinos galore that give us free wine.
So off we did go in a hurry, a flash...
They accepted our credit cards they took all our cash.
They left us both broke and they left us broke fast.
We did see the ocean and sea gulls galore
We saw the bright lights and we saw so much more.
There was this cute guy with a nice sexy chest
But the one with the dark hair was the one we liked best.
And then the time came when we were ready for more
So we gathered our things as we ran out the door.
Back onto the interstate the traffic was "hail"
And that wasnt a typo , it was a deliberate misspell.
That traffic was crazy, it was driving me nuts
So we swerved off to an exit, where we saw some straw huts
There was even a man with a bright golden "thing"
We thought wouldnt he be nice for a once or twice fling.
There were signs there were pictures with swirly black lines
There were rooms and tall buildings with glass walls that did shine.
There might have been a church with a steeple or two
Maybe even a market, with some ppl, maybe more than a few.
There might have been a few friends from places away
They may have been there for us all to play.
But maybe all of htis is fiction a story so rare
Maybe the reality of it all is we were at the last county fair.
We did see some rides, a ferris wheel so tall
The amusement parks called our name so we answered the call.
Then off to the next adventure as we jumped back into the car.

So where did it take us, on tires so swift Louise was scared?
On to Dino Land where there were bones now so bare.
We saw awesome flowers, we saw tigers and snakes
So do you know where we are??? Where is that gold plate.
The place that we stayed in had chandeliers so bright
The elevators looked like ToT,,, were we at Disney on this night?
I dont remember a piano in the lobby of the HS Park ride
This place was so huge , in here an elephant could hide.
The valets wanted $40 for parking my car
I threw someone else the key as I walked to the bar.
We listened in amazement at this teacher run her mouth
Even I know the President is our Commander in Chief and I am a hick from the South.
This lady kept talking and saying more and more dumb things
I was waiting for the slow bartender for a good drink to now bring.
I waited in vain as the drink was the worst I have had
But a pilot sat down , this night was gonna be good when I thought it was bad.
The alcohol was working, on Louise it was taking its toll
She was flirting and flirting, she was really on a roll.
So I went upstairs, I was ready for sleep....
I cant tell you when Louise came home, I was sworn to not say a peep. (lol)
The next day there were bottles and bottles of booze
We were walking not driving so we had notihng to lose.
There were hugs and kisses, maybe a tickle or two.
There were adventures galore, maybe more than a few.
My story I am ending in a very short while
Lets just say we drove on and on for many a mile
There were rubiks cubes, and poodle skirts, fads and/or flops
So do you think we were at Disney, maybe even at PoP???
Just like with the story of Thelma and Louise....
You can make up the ending...make it whatever you please.....


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> I agree... she should try and be there ... ummm around the 12 December  and Rebecca too (and others LOL)



 I'm in!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> Wish we could have arranged things a little differently.  Are you going to be down there again any more before the end of the year ??



arent we meeting in December ???  My trip is for Dec. 6 to 10... flying out at 9AM on the 11th...


----------



## ttester9612

~!!!!! Loved the ending....... 

BTW, Thelma and Louise is on Bravo tonight

Let me know when your're ready for the next adventure.


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> arent we meeting in December ???  My trip is for Dec. 6 to 10... flying out at 9AM on the 11th...



I will PM you my whole itinerary later tonight for my 2 week trip and we can go from there.


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> arent we meeting in December ???  My trip is for Dec. 6 to 10... flying out at 9AM on the 11th...



I wasnt looking at my calendar and I am on the phone with someone... and typing random comments from topics that are being discussed


----------



## rebecca06261

Sounds like Thelma and Louise really did have a great adventure!   I'm glad the two of you made it home safely!


----------



## Dizmom0923

I am already in for next Oct. but aren't yall going this October also???


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am already in for next Oct. but aren't yall going this October also???



yes!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Well....I am trying to figure out a way to sneak away from my life for a few days and Disney seems to be a good place for me to hide.  Depends on work and kids.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Well....I am trying to figure out a way to sneak away from my life for a few days and Disney seems to be a good place for me to hide.  Depends on work and kids.



I think you would enjoy it


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you all have a Wonderful day today


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> ~!!!!! Loved the ending.......
> 
> BTW, Thelma and Louise is on Bravo tonight
> 
> Let me know when your're ready for the next adventure.



     
Glad you approved...sorry it was so rushed and sort of blurred together...hahahah ...and quite honestly I dont think I could handle quite so many adventures in one long weekend as we had there....whew.... 


Good morning everyone else...I hope you all have a blessed Sunday and a wonderful start to the new week!!!!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> I think you would enjoy it



And Sha, I love the way you made all of your tickers into a slide show....neat...


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> And Sha, I love the way you made all of your tickers into a slide show....neat...



thanks... i like that it takes less space that way


----------



## Jenroc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Well....I am trying to figure out a way to sneak away from my life for a few days and Disney seems to be a good place for me to hide.  Depends on work and kids.



The middle of September (around the 19th) is always a nice time to visit !!


----------



## CoMickey

Good morning everyone!  It is a gorgeous day in Denver today!  

We had THE perfect trip to WDW for our anniversary celebration!  We even 'closed' down the MK, leaving at 4:30am on an EMH night.   We really did not intend to stay that late but before we knew, it was 4:00am. It felt like we had the park to ourselves most of the night and when we left, we were walking down Main Street all alone, absolutely perfect! .  So many wonderful memories... We had dinner at CRT during the fireworks and had a window table...we revisited the place that we first met...watched the 4th of July, tear jerker, fireworks in front of the castle...during the Spectromagic parade, Mary Poppins asked me if Mr. CA was my prince, she must be a mind reader!  I could not have imagined a more perfect or romantic trip to my favorite place on earth!

This past week has been a hard one being back in Denver after spending a month in CA and especially after our 5 days at WDW.  It was back to reality and I have 5 days until I need to tell my apartment management if I am re-leasing for another year and soon I need to tell my boss that I will need to work remotely, permanently. I have made the decision after many, many hours of talking with Mr. CA but just haven't made it official to the 'world'.   Wow...no more snowy winters to whine about...what shall I do?  OMG, I really am moving to be with my dream come true!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CoMickey said:


> Good morning everyone!  It is a gorgeous day in Denver today!
> 
> We had THE perfect trip to WDW for our anniversary celebration!  We even 'closed' down the MK, leaving at 4:30am on an EMH night.   We really did not intend to stay that late but before we knew, it was 4:00am. It felt like we had the park to ourselves most of the night and when we left, we were walking down Main Street all alone, absolutely perfect! .  So many wonderful memories... We had dinner at CRT during the fireworks and had a window table...we revisited the place that we first met...watched the 4th of July, tear jerker, fireworks in front of the castle...during the Spectromagic parade, Mary Poppins asked me if Mr. CA was my prince, she must be a mind reader!  I could not have imagined a more perfect or romantic trip to my favorite place on earth!
> 
> This past week has been a hard one being back in Denver after spending a month in CA and especially after our 5 days at WDW.  It was back to reality and I have 5 days until I need to tell my apartment management if I am re-leasing for another year and soon I need to tell my boss that I will need to work remotely, permanently. I have made the decision after many, many hours of talking with Mr. CA but just haven't made it official to the 'world'.   Wow...no more snowy winters to whine about...what shall I do?  OMG, I really am moving to be with my dream come true!!




That is so beautiful..   I swear it brought a tear to my eye.    Good luck with everything.. it is an exciting time for you!!!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Good morning everyone!  It is a gorgeous day in Denver today!
> 
> We had THE perfect trip to WDW for our anniversary celebration!  We even 'closed' down the MK, leaving at 4:30am on an EMH night.   We really did not intend to stay that late but before we knew, it was 4:00am. It felt like we had the park to ourselves most of the night and when we left, we were walking down Main Street all alone, absolutely perfect! .  So many wonderful memories... We had dinner at CRT during the fireworks and had a window table...we revisited the place that we first met...watched the 4th of July, tear jerker, fireworks in front of the castle...during the Spectromagic parade, Mary Poppins asked me if Mr. CA was my prince, she must be a mind reader!  I could not have imagined a more perfect or romantic trip to my favorite place on earth!
> 
> This past week has been a hard one being back in Denver after spending a month in CA and especially after our 5 days at WDW.  It was back to reality and I have 5 days until I need to tell my apartment management if I am re-leasing for another year and soon I need to tell my boss that I will need to work remotely, permanently. I have made the decision after many, many hours of talking with Mr. CA but just haven't made it official to the 'world'.   Wow...no more snowy winters to whine about...what shall I do?  OMG, I really am moving to be with my dream come true!!



OMG!!!!! That is SOOOO awesome!! I really wish I had gotten down there over the 4th but cant complain about the plans I had. Very happy for you both!


----------



## Jenroc

CoMickey said:


> Good morning everyone!  It is a gorgeous day in Denver today!
> 
> We had THE perfect trip to WDW for our anniversary celebration!  We even 'closed' down the MK, leaving at 4:30am on an EMH night.   We really did not intend to stay that late but before we knew, it was 4:00am. It felt like we had the park to ourselves most of the night and when we left, we were walking down Main Street all alone, absolutely perfect! .  So many wonderful memories... We had dinner at CRT during the fireworks and had a window table...we revisited the place that we first met...watched the 4th of July, tear jerker, fireworks in front of the castle...during the Spectromagic parade, Mary Poppins asked me if Mr. CA was my prince, she must be a mind reader!  I could not have imagined a more perfect or romantic trip to my favorite place on earth!
> 
> This past week has been a hard one being back in Denver after spending a month in CA and especially after our 5 days at WDW.  It was back to reality and I have 5 days until I need to tell my apartment management if I am re-leasing for another year and soon I need to tell my boss that I will need to work remotely, permanently. I have made the decision after many, many hours of talking with Mr. CA but just haven't made it official to the 'world'.   Wow...no more snowy winters to whine about...what shall I do?  OMG, I really am moving to be with my dream come true!!




This sounds absolutely magical !!!!!  Wish you all the best for your future plans !


----------



## CoMickey

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That is so beautiful..   I swear it brought a tear to my eye.    Good luck with everything.. it is an exciting time for you!!!



Thank you, thank you! It is exciting and now after reading that it brought a tear to your eye...I am in tears!  After 5 years of being single and dating several 'not so perfect men', my dream has come true! I bought a cute t-shirt that has a small-embroidered castle and under the castle it says, 'where dreams come true'! I couldn't resist and Mr. CA said if I didn't buy it he would buy it for me! Okay, enough mushy stuff for one day! I'm going to Starbucks and then for a long walk!


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> OMG!!!!! That is SOOOO awesome!! I really wish I had gotten down there over the 4th but cant complain about the plans I had. Very happy for you both!



Thank you!  I would have loved to have been able to see you again but hey...I will only be 1 hour from DL so when you all plan to make a trip out there I will be sure to join you all!


----------



## CoMickey

Jenroc said:


> This sounds absolutely magical !!!!!  Wish you all the best for your future plans !



Thank you so much, you're sweet!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Thank you!  I would have loved to have been able to see you again but hey...I will only be 1 hour from DL so when you all plan to make a trip out there I will be sure to join you all!



and there may be a thread about that coming soon... for trip planning


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> and there may be a thread about that coming soon... for trip planning




Great, I'll be watching for it!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Jenroc said:


> The middle of September (around the 19th) is always a nice time to visit !!



That would be a great time for me.....The 23rd is my birthday.  I really need to get there though, the way it looks as of Friday, my boss is going to OK Mardi Gras week for vacation and that means I will have only gone once this year.


----------



## rebecca06261

Dizmom0923 said:


> ....and that means I will have only gone once this year.



 for shame....


----------



## Sha

Good morning all you wonderful Disney people!!!! Hope things are looking bright and sunny your way today!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.  I pray you had an enjoyable weekend.  

*Disney Trivia question for the Day.  

What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?*


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  I pray you had an enjoyable weekend.
> 
> *Disney Trivia question for the Day.
> 
> What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?*



I did... did you Teresa??? are you about ready for you meet next weekend??? 

I have no idea about that TQ... think I have only been in there a couple times.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I did... did you Teresa??? are you about ready for you meet next weekend???
> 
> I have no idea about that TQ... think I have only been in there a couple times.



I did enjoy my weekend.  I'm ready for Baltimore and meeting some new DisFriends.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Hope everyone had a good weekend   I did.  Worked on Saturday, and it was pretty slow, started sending the kids home early, which on a Saturday, was a good thing...they said I was the bestest Manager ever..lol

Celebrated Mom's Birthday yesterday (isn't actually till tomorrow).  But after the past, almost year, I was happy to have my Mom, and for her to celebrate anyway she wanted too.

Of course I now must add my Banana Dance for today 

       
       
 ​
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## acm563

Good Morning everyone!!! 
And happy count downs for those who are going to the world soon and seeing their honeys soon 
Teresa have fun with your Baltimore Dismeet...sorry I wont be able to make it but too much going on at work....
Hot,humid, rainy day here  but I guess we truly need it, other parts of VA have had rain all summer but where I am at it has been relatively dry....

Trying to get my life somewhat back to "normal" after so many adventures...lol I need a vacation....lol.....(Thank God Labor Day weekend is not too far off...lol)


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning everyone.  

Here I go - 
     
    ​
YIPPEE! 

I am all done  and packed.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all! I am down to one month before my trip and I just cannot wait!!  
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  I pray you had an enjoyable weekend.




Hi Everyone!  Weekend was great for me, spent it in West Virginia, attending the All Good Music Fest.  Lots of good music, but no slushies.  Most concert goers seemed to prefer the herbal remedys.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  I pray you had an enjoyable weekend.
> 
> *Disney Trivia question for the Day.
> 
> What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?*



TT --- Yeah I have no idea only thing I know in mexico is the margarita stand and the boat ride with donald. 

But did you find your hidden mickey book that is missing?!?!


----------



## Sha

A coworker of mine had a bit of an interesting morning...  a kitten was dropped into her yard via the air... by a hawk that she saw on her roof eyeing the kitten. Kitten... aka Zeus.. is fine! nothing wrong except for some ringworm and he is very fiesty. Waiting for blood work to come back to find out if he has feline Luekemia. He is about 4-5 weeks old. Now Amber really should right a book with her stories etc... or else be on stage. She is hilarious! Granted you cant hear her saying this, but she told me, Zeus must be the first of the litter to come out from wherever the kittens are hidden and the others are in there saying... "im not going out there! did you see what happened to him?! You can go!" (maybe you just have to be there)


----------



## acm563

Because I know how much we ALL love our morning cup of coffee....

Hope the link works Enjoy!!! 

http://www.cartoline.it/pics/_zoom_flash.htm?immagine=scherzi_150404_01.swf


----------



## rebecca06261

acm563 said:


> Because I know how much we ALL love our morning cup of coffee....
> 
> Hope the link works Enjoy!!!
> 
> http://www.cartoline.it/pics/_zoom_flash.htm?immagine=scherzi_150404_01.swf



 that is the funniest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Hi Everyone!  Weekend was great for me, spent it in West Virginia, attending the All Good Music Fest.  Lots of good music, but no slushies.  Most concert goers seemed to prefer the herbal remedys.



Augie, that sounds like fun. Where were you in West Virginia?   



Carrieannew said:


> TT --- Yeah I have no idea only thing I know in mexico is the margarita stand and the boat ride with donald.
> 
> But did you find your hidden mickey book that is missing?!?!



Sometime you need to go into the pavilions and see what they offer.  You would be amazed at what you find.  

Haven't found the book yet, but I did find the Treasure Hunt book. ....could you tell......  



Sha said:


> A coworker of mine had a bit of an interesting morning...  a kitten was dropped into her yard via the air... by a hawk that she saw on her roof eyeing the kitten. Kitten... aka Zeus.. is fine! nothing wrong except for some ringworm and he is very fiesty. Waiting for blood work to come back to find out if he has feline Luekemia. He is about 4-5 weeks old. Now Amber really should right a book with her stories etc... or else be on stage. She is hilarious! Granted you cant hear her saying this, but she told me, Zeus must be the first of the litter to come out from wherever the kittens are hidden and the others are in there saying... "im not going out there! did you see what happened to him?! You can go!" (maybe you just have to be there)



Poor little kitty...God was sure with him.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Because I know how much we ALL love our morning cup of coffee....
> 
> Hope the link works Enjoy!!!
> 
> http://www.cartoline.it/pics/_zoom_flash.htm?immagine=scherzi_150404_01.swf



What ashame, the link won't work on my computer...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sometime you need to go into the pavilions and see what they offer.  You would be amazed at what you find.



very true... happened in Japan and China



ttester9612 said:


> Haven't found the book yet, but I did find the Treasure Hunt book. ....could you tell......



i have that book... neat isnt it?




ttester9612 said:


> Poor little kitty...God was sure with him.



He sure is... and the kitten is cute too! Hopefully all will be well


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Because I know how much we ALL love our morning cup of coffee....
> 
> Hope the link works Enjoy!!!
> 
> http://www.cartoline.it/pics/_zoom_flash.htm?immagine=scherzi_150404_01.swf



That is toooo funny!


----------



## Jenroc

ttester9612 said:


> Haven't found the book yet, but I did find the Treasure Hunt book. ....could you tell......



Treasure Hunt Book  ????????????????????????  Where might one find this treasure hunt book ???????


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Treasure Hunt Book  ????????????????????????  Where might one find this treasure hunt book ???????



Maybe one could be a Tink gift for the children??? HHHmmmmm


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you all are waking to a wonderful day!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Maybe one could be a Tink gift for the children??? HHHmmmmm



What kids ????


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> What kids ????



are you saying you will not share? or that you want this for yourself?


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> are you saying you will not share? or that you want this for yourself?




I'll have to get back to you on that one !!!  Let's see how my day goes !


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I'll have to get back to you on that one !!!  Let's see how my day goes !



LOL... ok... will wait for you to tell me about that. I guess I need to get in the shower to get day moving. Think I have 5 clients to see today


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning.

Single Banana Dance today  

     
   ​


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All~

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.  

I will have a wonderful day, after my Honey get through with the Dr.  He picked a nasty bug when we were at WDW in June, and can't seem to kick it.  Did a round of antibiotics, about 10 days after we got home, but the cough has come back and I think its almost as bad as before.  So good girlfriend that I am nagged till he called the Dr.  He goes for Chest xrays today. (Honey, aren't you glad I told the world that you are sick?).  

He needs to be all better, don't like my Honey being sick, when I can't be there to take care of him. 

With that, I will add my little dance to this post.

       
       
​
Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

All of these dancing bananas make me want to make my bananas dance, but it is too early!! LOL

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.
> 
> I will have a wonderful day, after my Honey get through with the Dr.  He picked a nasty bug when we were at WDW in June, and can't seem to kick it.  Did a round of antibiotics, about 10 days after we got home, but the cough has come back and I think its almost as bad as before.  So good girlfriend that I am nagged till he called the Dr.  He goes for Chest xrays today. (Honey, aren't you glad I told the world that you are sick?).
> 
> He needs to be all better, don't like my Honey being sick, when I can't be there to take care of him.
> 
> With that, I will add my little dance to this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Have a good day everyone!!!



Good girl.
Hugs to Smee - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> Treasure Hunt Book  ????????????????????????  Where might one find this treasure hunt book ???????



Jen, It's the Passporter's Treasure Hunt Book and you can purchase it from their web site.  Here's the link. 

http://www.passporterstore.com/store/1587710269.aspx


----------



## ttester9612

Happy Dance for Mel and Cait.....


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Because I know how much we ALL love our morning cup of coffee....
> 
> Hope the link works Enjoy!!!
> 
> http://www.cartoline.it/pics/_zoom_flash.htm?immagine=scherzi_150404_01.swf



 That's the last expresso I'll get out of a machine. Than again it's the first to.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I'll have to get back to you on that one !!!  Let's see how my day goes !



and how goes the day??? are you going to share the book??? It could be a good "family" Tink gift LOL along with the updated Hidden Mickey book since yours was misplaced (differently than Teresa's misplaced HM book).


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> That's the last expresso I'll get out of a machine. Than again it's the first to.



lol...hey stranger how have you been


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> lol...hey stranger how have you been



Much better was going totally crazy with work the last two months now I'm going totally Nuts waiting for the Sept. Trip. I still have some planning to do for the trip or maybe I'll just wing it! 

How've you been Hope everything is going good. I need to catch up on all the threads and see what I've been missing.


----------



## ttester9612

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  I pray you had an enjoyable weekend.
> 
> *Disney Trivia question for the Day.
> 
> What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?*



Any taker's on this  I would give the answer, but that won't be any fun. 

I guess those who will be going to WDW soon, can see if they can find the answer and report back.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Any taker's on this  I would give the answer, but that won't be any fun.
> 
> I guess those who will be going to WDW soon, can see if they can find the answer and report back.



Okay, I will check next week and report back


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Okay, I will check next week and report back



Thought you would.....


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Any taker's on this  I would give the answer, but that won't be any fun.
> 
> I guess those who will be going to WDW soon, can see if they can find the answer and report back.





PirateMel said:


> Okay, I will check next week and report back



will be waiting for that info Mel!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone!!!

Here's another Trivia question for you, this can be found at POP Century Resort:

A status of Lady from "Lady and the Tramp" can be found at the Bowling Pin pool.  What shape is the charm on her collar?


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!! How y'all doing? Not sure what the day holds, probably more rain  but that is okay  halfway through the week!!!!   


Teresa, I have never been there, but will take a stab at the question, as I believe the tag is diamond shaped?


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Here's another Trivia question for you, this can be found at POP Century Resort:
> 
> A status of Lady from "Lady and the Tramp" can be found at the Bowling Pin pool.  What shape is the charm on her collar?



Since I have a ton of pictures of her, I am sure I know but will have to check to make certain.


----------



## PirateMel

Woo Hoo! here are my today's dancing banana's
    
   ​
Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo! here are my today's dancing banana's
> 
> ​
> Happy Wednesday everyone!



Wow look at those banana's Woot Woot
Happy for ya mel! 
Jealous but happy


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Wow look at those banana's Woot Woot
> Happy for ya mel!
> Jealous but happy



October will be here before you know it  
How are you?


----------



## Carrieannew

*Good Morning Dis Peeps

How goes it!

Guess I need to get my butt in gear and start planning my Oct trip. Need to get plane tickets. Thats stressing me out. How is it that I live in CT but cant afford to fly out of the Hartford CT airport. So not right. Working out the details. Need to book a rental. This staying off site just scares me. I know its a new adventure, but there will be no magical bus to pick me up at the airport. Or scary van with spinners... thats all I'm sayin about that.*


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Much better was going totally crazy with work the last two months now I'm going totally Nuts waiting for the Sept. Trip. I still have some planning to do for the trip or maybe I'll just wing it!
> 
> How've you been Hope everything is going good. I need to catch up on all the threads and see what I've been missing.



Good luck keeping up with this thread
...and I hope you have gotten in many days on the motorcycle.... I have been so busy this year I have only gotten in 2 long rides and 1 short one  I guess that is why I am still stressed...not enough days on the bike and not enough days at the beach....... 

It looks like you will be going to disney not long after I leave... Have a fun and relaxing vacation


----------



## acm563

oops double post sorry


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone!!!!


   Yay for everyone who is close with their count downs...I am so ready to go.......


Teresa, like Mel I too have plenty of pictures of Lady....so I will have to go look at those pictures but I was thinking it was just a diamond shape so now I will have to go check


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> October will be here before you know it
> How are you?



Oct cant come soon enough! 
Good. I emailed ya! Need to catch up with the Jello Shot Queen


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> oops double post sorry



WTH mom. Geez


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Good Morning Dis Peeps
> 
> How goes it!
> 
> Guess I need to get my butt in gear and start planning my Oct trip. Need to get plane tickets. Thats stressing me out. How is it that I live in CT but cant afford to fly out of the Hartford CT airport. So not right. Working out the details. Need to book a rental. This staying off site just scares me. I know its a new adventure, but there will be no magical bus to pick me up at the airport. Or scary van with spinners... thats all I'm sayin about that.*




OMG...the van has spinners on it, that is too funny... G had spinners on his Spectra for the longest time til someone stole one....hehehehe


I know all about ridiculous airfare I can hardly afford to fly out of RIC...have been having to go south and fly from Raleigh which sux.....lol

Hope your day is the best and who knows maybe some pixie dust will blow your way and you will see the world a little sooner


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> WTH mom. Geez


Y

Ummm, I am special that way...they figured what I had to say was so important they would post it twice..heheheheh


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

How is everyone today?  Pretty good here.  My Honey is still waiting to hear from the Dr. after yesterday's xrays.  He is going to call this morning, to find out if they have been looked at.  Fingers crossed that it is not pneumonia.  Cause that would be really bad .

With that, here is my little dance:  2 weeks from today, I will almost be in Little Rock!!!

       
      ​
Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> How is everyone today?  Pretty good here.  My Honey is still waiting to hear from the Dr. after yesterday's xrays.  He is going to call this morning, to find out if they have been looked at.  Fingers crossed that it is not pneumonia.  Cause that would be really bad .
> 
> With that, here is my little dance:  2 weeks from today, I will almost be in Little Rock!!!
> 
> 
> ​
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Woo hoo on your banana dance and while it isnt fool proof most of the4 time if something had showed up that was serious on the xray the tech would have made him wait...so I am thinking you and Smee will be relieved with the results.... It sounds like some chronic allergy/sinus infection maybe to me....
"Feel better soon Smee"


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG...the van has spinners on it, that is too funny... G had spinners on his Spectra for the longest time til someone stole one....hehehehe
> 
> 
> I know all about ridiculous airfare I can hardly afford to fly out of RIC...have been having to go south and fly from Raleigh which sux.....lol
> 
> Hope your day is the best and who knows maybe some pixie dust will blow your way and you will see the world a little sooner



Yup... spinners on the mini van. Made me feel at home since I live in the Ghetto and all...    

Love pixie dust.. ya just never know


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yup... spinners on the mini van. Made me feel at home since I live in the Ghetto and all...
> 
> Love pixie dust.. ya just never know



Well ya just never know...here is some to get you started...
ixiedust: ixiedust: ixiedust:


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> and how goes the day??? are you going to share the book??? It could be a good "family" Tink gift LOL along with the updated Hidden Mickey book since yours was misplaced (differently than Teresa's misplaced HM book).



HELLO !!!!

The day is better, now that it is 24 hours later !!!  Thought I might be losing my 2 new kids because the little girl was having troubles adjusting.  Things "seem" to be working out better today.  I will have to jump off a tall castle if this family bails too !! (just kidding)  I think a family Tink gift might be good.  I promise I will learn to share with my kids better if that is what she sends.     Have a great day !!  I lost my last working cordless phone so now I need to go and hunt for it -- maybe it is with my hidden Mickey book !!??!!


----------



## PirateMel

Jenroc said:


> HELLO !!!!
> 
> The day is better, now that it is 24 hours later !!!  Thought I might be losing my 2 new kids because the little girl was having troubles adjusting.  Things "seem" to be working out better today.  I will have to jump off a tall castle if this family bails too !! (just kidding)  I think a family Tink gift might be good.  I promise I will learn to share with my kids better if that is what she sends.     Have a great day !!  I lost my last working cordless phone so now I need to go and hunt for it -- maybe it is with my hidden Mickey book !!??!!



Hidden Mickey Phone


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> HELLO !!!!
> 
> The day is better, now that it is 24 hours later !!!  Thought I might be losing my 2 new kids because the little girl was having troubles adjusting.  Things "seem" to be working out better today.  I will have to jump off a tall castle if this family bails too !! (just kidding)  I think a family Tink gift might be good.  I promise I will learn to share with my kids better if that is what she sends.     Have a great day !!  I lost my last working cordless phone so now I need to go and hunt for it -- maybe it is with my hidden Mickey book !!??!!



Is there a page button on the phone??? LOL am sure someone has called you by now to have found it though...  No jumping off of castles


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Good luck keeping up with this thread
> ...and I hope you have gotten in many days on the motorcycle.... I have been so busy this year I have only gotten in 2 long rides and 1 short one  I guess that is why I am still stressed...not enough days on the bike and not enough days at the beach.......
> 
> It looks like you will be going to disney not long after I leave... Have a fun and relaxing vacation



Not much last month but some great rides in over the last 2 weekends. I'm not much for laying on the beach but managed to mix the 2. I rode my morotrcyle up the cost roads from Hampton Beach all the way up to Portland Maine and back. Than the next day went up into the white mountains for the day. What a weekend it was  Sorry don't mean to rub it in.

Sorry I'm gonna miss you. but you have great trip yourself.


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Not much last month but some great rides in over the last 2 weekends. I'm not much for laying on the beach but managed to mix the 2. I rode my morotrcyle up the cost roads from Hampton Beach all the way up to Portland Maine and back. Than the next day went up into the white mountains for the day. What a weekend it was  Sorry don't mean to rub it in.
> 
> Sorry I'm gonna miss you. but you have great trip yourself.



Yea yea yea...I understand completely  You know just as I do that anyone that loves the bike gets jealous when they hear of others riding and they arent so dont even go there with the "dont mean to rub it in..."  Thats like when ppl on here go to WDW...we all are happy for them but we are all also as jealous as heck because we want to be there so badly

But it does sound like you had a beuatiful ride  so in that sense I am happy for you


----------



## Carrieannew

NH_Bubba said:


> Not much last month but some great rides in over the last 2 weekends. I'm not much for laying on the beach but managed to mix the 2. I rode my morotrcyle up the cost roads from Hampton Beach all the way up to Portland Maine and back. Than the next day went up into the white mountains for the day. What a weekend it was  Sorry don't mean to rub it in.
> 
> Sorry I'm gonna miss you. but you have great trip yourself.



I love hampton beach. As a kid its the only beach we went to. Went a couple times last summer with my friend and our kids. Funny how the beach seemed so large as a child and going back as an adult... I was like huh... thats it... hehe

I love it though. Love the arcade.. love the shops.. so many memories.


----------



## Carrieannew

Umm people.. its 8:30am... not one post with a dancin nana? Nothing? really

Ya'll are a bunch of slackers


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning Carrie -

One week for me  

    
  ​
WOO HOO!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Umm people.. its 8:30am... not one post with a dancin nana? Nothing? really
> 
> Ya'll are a bunch of slackers



Waaa waaa waaaaa
        for Mel

Too many for me to start yet for my not so solo upcoming trip 

and for Cait    not certain how long it is but YAY!!!!

Good morning to everyone else


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Waaa waaa waaaaa
> for Mel
> 
> Too many for me to start yet for my not so solo upcoming trip
> 
> and for Cait    not certain how long it is but YAY!!!!
> 
> Good morning to everyone else



Thank you 

Good morning.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning Carrie -
> 
> One week for me
> 
> 
> ​
> WOO HOO!



Thank you for being the first slacker to post! hehehe


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Thank you for being the first slacker to post! hehehe



Anytime.
Because I was reading the numeours emais, took me a while to post the dancing banana's


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Waaa waaa waaaaa
> for Mel
> 
> Too many for me to start yet for my not so solo upcoming trip
> 
> and for Cait    not certain how long it is but YAY!!!!
> 
> Good morning to everyone else



Thank you for being the second slacker to post. 



PirateMel said:


> Anytime.
> Because I was reading the numeours emais, took me a while to post the dancing banana's




All I hear are excuses...


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone!!! Hope things are going along swimmingly 

Teresa... did you ever answer the trivia question from yesterday? 

Have a wonderful day today! I know I will


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Morning everyone!!! Hope things are going along swimmingly
> 
> Teresa... did you ever answer the trivia question from yesterday?
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I know I will



Slacker number 3 step right up! 

Seriously people... what are you doin.. post


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Slacker number 3 step right up!
> 
> Seriously people... what are you doin.. post



sorry dear... I was taking care of something elsewhere this morning


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning all~

Miss Carrie I am not a slacker I will have you know....I don't get to the office until 9 had to work stuff before I could post so there.

I am happy to report that my Honey does not have Pneumonia, now just to find out what is making him cough.  I suspect Angy is right, that is some sort of Allergy, as his cough kicked up again one day after mowing the yard, and not having taken any allergy meds (silly silly man)

With that here is my little dance for today.

       
     ​
Talk to ya'll later


----------



## PirateMel

okay,
Here is what I have planned so far for Mom & Aunt's Bday trip.
See if there is anyting I missed.

Day one LLT for lunch, just need to order the cake.
Booked Tea on Sunday.
Booked lunch for Sci Fi at MGM, mom loved this.
Booked Dinner at 50's prime time, this was awesome, before Fantasmic.
Booked HOB for dinner before CIrque early show(this is their Bday suprise), may have to go get Ice cream after the show.
Booked Dinner in England before Illuminations.

Ordered balloon boquests for the resort for check in (off-site)

Any other suggestions, while I still have time to make changes.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> okay,
> Here is what I have planned so far for Mom & Aunt's Bday trip.
> See if there is anyting I missed.
> 
> Day one LLT for lunch, just need to order the cake.
> Booked Tea on Sunday.
> Booked lunch for Sci Fi at MGM, mom loved this.
> Booked Dinner at 50's prime time, this was awesome, before Fantasmic.
> Booked HOB for dinner before CIrque early show(this is their Bday suprise), may have to go get Ice cream after the show.
> Booked Dinner in England before Illuminations.
> 
> Ordered balloon boquests for the resort for check in (off-site)
> 
> Any other suggestions, while I still have time to make changes.



Yes..take us all with  you and dont forget to tell them when you check in you have a birthday guest so they can get their birthday buttons


----------



## NH_Bubba

Carrieannew said:


> I love hampton beach. As a kid its the only beach we went to. Went a couple times last summer with my friend and our kids. Funny how the beach seemed so large as a child and going back as an adult... I was like huh... thats it... hehe
> 
> I love it though. Love the arcade.. love the shops.. so many memories.



I've actually lived in Hampton Since I was 5. Loved the main beach when I was in my Teens and 20's now I avoid it at all cost during the summer months. 

One Funny thing is how you'll live in a tourist area and hear people talk about everything that's there but you've never done it!


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning all~
> 
> Miss Carrie I am not a slacker I will have you know....I don't get to the office until 9 had to work stuff before I could post so there.
> 
> I am happy to report that my Honey does not have Pneumonia, now just to find out what is making him cough.  I suspect Angy is right, that is some sort of Allergy, as his cough kicked up again one day after mowing the yard, and not having taken any allergy meds (silly silly man)
> 
> With that here is my little dance for today.
> 
> 
> ​
> Talk to ya'll later



Cait,

I have a very mild form of Asthma, that can be agravated by being around freshly cut grass sometimes, he might want to have that checked.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Cait,
> 
> I have a very mild form of Asthma, that can be agravated by being around freshly cut grass sometimes, he might want to have that checked.



Lets see if I can talk him into going to the Dr. again..lol.  

Wouldn't be surprised at that at all, as I am related to several people with Asthma, who have fairly similar issues.  My allergies don't get that bad, to the point of coughing attacks, I just sound like I have a cold all spring and fall..lol


----------



## katydidbug1

So where is Miss Carrie...calling all of us slackers and then she stops posting...who's a slacker NOW


----------



## Carrieannew

NH_Bubba said:


> I've actually lived in Hampton Since I was 5. Loved the main beach when I was in my Teens and 20's now I avoid it at all cost during the summer months.
> 
> One Funny thing is how you'll live in a tourist area and hear people talk about everything that's there but you've never done it!



Hopefully will make it up there at least once this year. Just love it. I can remember going there as a kid and thinking there was nothing better. We would spend vacations there during the summer as well. I remember sitting on the deck of the hotel on the main strip and watching all the cars "cruise" by. Growing up in the sticks of western mass that was excitement for me. 



katydidbug1 said:


> So where is Miss Carrie...calling all of us slackers and then she stops posting...who's a slacker NOW




Yeah. Still here. Waiting for more slackers to post. 
I see mason posted... uh huh... whatever.. he never posts anymore


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah. Still here. Waiting for more slackers to post.
> I see mason posted... uh huh... whatever.. he never posts anymore



It would seem that you and I are going to be the only one's to post today...LOL


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah. Still here. Waiting for more slackers to post.
> I see mason posted... uh huh... whatever.. he never posts anymore






katydidbug1 said:


> It would seem that you and I are going to be the only one's to post today...LOL



blah...blah...blah..... 
Sorry been too busy since the T&L adventure to post much but I still wuvs ya


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I see mason posted... uh huh... whatever.. he never posts anymore



Total Posts: 4,476 (6.21 posts per day)   Me

Total Posts: 3,126 (3.01 posts per day)  You

so who is the slacker?


----------



## Emtgirljen

This is not a post.  This is merely a figment of your imagination.


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Total Posts: 4,476 (6.21 posts per day)   Me
> 
> Total Posts: 3,126 (3.01 posts per day)  You
> 
> so who is the slacker?



Hee hee Nice one Mason 

How are things?


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> Hee hee Nice one Mason
> 
> How are things?




Just about as good as things can get for an unemployed bum 

How about you?


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Just about as good as things can get for an unemployed bum
> 
> How about you?



 soory to hear.

I am sooo booored here at my new job, have time to play, just waiting for someone to figure out just how much time and curtains 

Otherwise I am excellent!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Total Posts: 4,476 (6.21 posts per day)   Me
> 
> Total Posts: 3,126 (3.01 posts per day)  You
> 
> so who is the slacker?



Why do you have to bring math into it? Geez
I have alot of posts hehe




Emtgirljen said:


> This is not a post.  This is merely a figment of your imagination.




OMG Jen posted


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Why do you have to bring math into it? Geez
> I have alot of posts hehe


No he didnt Carrie....if he had really brought math into it he would have said you have posted x number of times in y days so how many times have you posted per day with d being the answer.....x/y=d







> OMG Jen posted



U r imagining things Carrie...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> No he didnt Carrie....if he had really brought math into it he would have said you have posted x number of times in y days so how many times have you posted per day with d being the answer.....x/y=d
> 
> U r imagining things Carrie...




OMG 
My BFF Angy 
Oh no u didnt!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> OMG
> My BFF Angy
> Oh no u didnt!



  
well i had to find out if you were still paying attention or not....and umm what is that new class...was it statistics?????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> well i had to find out if you were still paying attention or not....and umm what is that new class...was it statistics?????



Oh no ... statistics.. yeah.. I don't want to talk about that one.. 

I blame a certain person for my issues with that class


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no ... statistics.. yeah.. I don't want to talk about that one..
> 
> I blame a certain person for my issues with that class


My oh my....poor lil PenQ having to deal with all of these issues as he sits there on your desk.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> My oh my....poor lil PenQ having to deal with all of these issues as he sits there on your desk.....



Umm ahh.. yeah.. at my desk. Yup thats where he is...


----------



## acm563

and ummm Carrie....look at your siggie and your countdown...Dont you wish????Lol...or r my eyes failing me...it looks on my end like it says 2 days
(ok so I need to get out the reading glasses....lol...it says 82 days)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and ummm Carrie....look at your siggie and your countdown...Dont you wish????Lol...or r my eyes failing me...it looks on my end like it says 2 days



Nope its an 82. hehehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Nope its an 82. hehehe



BITE ME!!!! lol..I just realized that.....  
I think its time for another eye appointment....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> BITE ME!!!! lol..I just realized that.....
> I think its time for another eye appointment....



Seriously


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously



Really Dude...Seriously...No really....

(sorry I couldnt resist)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Really Dude...Seriously...No really....
> 
> (sorry I couldnt resist)



Awww the memories
Drunk nights... lawn chairs... Jesus.... Mom and dad making out in public. Cant put a price tag on that.. nope


----------



## katydidbug1

Is Miss Carrie happy now...there is posting going on (and math..lol)


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Awww the memories
> Drunk nights... lawn chairs... Jesus.... Mom and dad making out in public. Cant put a price tag on that.. nope



No we cant....I have to admit that was Priceless and will always be a VERY cherished memory....
HOWEVER... starting real soon...(and less than 82 days... ) there should be more drunken nights...(not mine as I dont drink) more lawn chairs ...but no solo ones.... if not more parking lot tours...memories of them...and u just never can tell who will be making out with whom in public.....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> No we cant....I have to admit that was Priceless and will always be a VERY cherished memory....
> HOWEVER... starting real soon...(and less than 82 days... ) there should be more drunken nights...(not mine as I dont drink) more lawn chairs ...but no solo ones.... if not more parking lot tours...memories of them...and u just never can tell who will be making out with whom in public.....




Parking lot tours are fun!


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Parking lot tours are fun!



Parking lot tours are very fun if you have the right tour guide and we did However..if you have certain others in the back seat telling one fib after another and you have someplace you have to go the tears(rain) it causes is a pain ...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> No we cant....I have to admit that was Priceless and will always be a VERY cherished memory....
> HOWEVER... starting real soon...(and less than 82 days... ) there should be more drunken nights...(not mine as I dont drink) more lawn chairs ...but no solo ones.... if not more parking lot tours...memories of them...and u just never can tell who will be making out with whom in public.....



Making out.. sweet
I am so there


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Parking lot tours are very fun if you have the right tour guide and we did However..if you have certain others in the back seat telling one fib after another and you have someplace you have to go the tears(rain) it causes is a pain ...lol



I had an awesome tour guide for my parking lot tour...she told no fibs, so no tears (rain)


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Making out.. sweet
> I am so there



Well as long as we clarify that this making out with be with members of the opposite sex I guess we are covered..... but no passing out in a drunken haze on chaise lounges set up anywhere near the pool because if you happen to fall in I am not rescuing you nor am I doing mouth to mouth..u r just all out of luck...so u better b finding yourself some male hunk to do the rescuing 
I on the other hand will take my angelic self somewhere other than poolside to crash.....


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> ....so no tears (rain)



I feel a James Blunt song coming on.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well as long as we clarify that this making out with be with members of the opposite sex I guess we are covered..... but no passing out in a drunken haze on chaise lounges set up anywhere near the pool because if you happen to fall in I am not rescuing you nor am I doing mouth to mouth..u r just all out of luck...so u better b finding yourself some male hunk to do the rescuing
> I on the other hand will take my angelic self somewhere other than poolside to crash.....



Ok. Yes. Only making out with members of the opposite sex. And well... if he is a hunk.. I might have to fall in just so he can come in to get me  



Emtgirljen said:


> I feel a James Blunt song coming on.



OMG Jen
Thanks alot.. now that song is stuck in my head!!!!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Parking lot tours are fun!



Youre a pro at getting on these parking lot tours


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> OMG Jen
> Thanks alot.. now that song is stuck in my head!!!!!



Just sharing the love... lol.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Umm people.. its 8:30am... not one post with a dancin nana? Nothing? really
> 
> Ya'll are a bunch of slackers



I guess I've been a slacker today.     But I do have a good excused, been tired up in meetings all day...I couldn't wait for this day to end...

But it appears the thread has been very busy today.....HI Everyone  



Sha said:


> Morning everyone!!! Hope things are going along swimmingly
> 
> Teresa... did you ever answer the trivia question from yesterday?
> 
> Have a wonderful day today! I know I will



It's either a heart and a diamond.  Not sure, so Mel is going to have to verify for us.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I guess I've been a slacker today.     But I do have a good excused, been tired up in meetings all day...I couldn't wait for this day to end...
> 
> But it appears the thread has been very busy today.....HI Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> It's either a heart and a diamond.  Not sure, so Mel is going to have to verify for us.



I checked the pictures on the POP thread, not sure where she is in mine, and it is in fact a.....do you want me to tell now?????


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> I checked the pictures on the POP thread, not sure where she is in mine, and it is in fact a.....do you want me to tell now?????


----------



## Sha

Good Morning!!! How is everyone this fine morning??   ITS THE WEEKEND!!!! 

Teresa and all who are meeting you have a great time! And for those who are going to PA for the other meet, hve a great time too!


----------



## acm563

Good morning all Busy morning here with work ....

Carrie I hope your morning is better than your evening was 

 dances for Mel and Cait...

Teresa enjoy the Baltimore Dismeet sorry I am not able to make it....


   to all.......


----------



## KyDerbyMan

*yawn*

Ugh...hate oversleeping...time to skedaddle to that four-letter word...  WORK


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Ugh...hate oversleeping...time to skedaddle to that four-letter word...  WORK



LOL I should do that to, as then I would be done earlier. But I enjoy my leisurely mornings lately


----------



## Jenroc

KyDerbyMan said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Ugh...hate oversleeping...time to skedaddle to that four-letter word...  WORK



If I over sleep, my "work" shows up on my door -- I run a home child care.  I can't ever not show up !!!!   

Happy weekend to all !!!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Ugh...hate oversleeping...time to skedaddle to that four-letter word...  WORK



Good morning but just remember that THAT four letter word helps us do the other four letter word..."PLAY"


----------



## acm563

Jenroc said:


> If I over sleep, my "work" shows up on my door -- I run a home child care.  I can't ever not show up !!!!
> 
> Happy weekend to all !!!


lol..The same thing unfortunately applies when you have a satellite office.... the only difference is noone can see you if you are starting late and have on no makeup and your hairs a mess but on the flip side of that it also means to the world you are available 24/7 at THEIR convenience.....

Have a fun day


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> I checked the pictures on the POP thread, not sure where she is in mine, and it is in fact a.....do you want me to tell now?????



Do tell......... 



KyDerbyMan said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Ugh...hate oversleeping...time to skedaddle to that four-letter word...  WORK



You need that fancy alarm clock that you showed us....


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Friday!!!

Hope everyone is having a great day 

Here's my little dance for today

       
   ​
Almost down to single digits...can't wait


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> You need that fancy alarm clock that you showed us....



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## acm563

WooHoo...for once my randomness paid off.... 
I was looking at something on the wrong date so I called WDW to question it...regarding my upcoming vacation and while I was on the phone I decided to ask if they had had any cancellations for the free dining as I had added another day that wasnt covered under the free dining about a month ago....YAY, this time they had actually had a cancellation...(I had asked last week and they didnt) so I am glad I happened to look at my reservation wrong and called to question it....

I hope everyone is having a fantastic afternoon.... mine has finally slowed down a bit......(for the moment)


Teresa......have fun tomorrow....wait until your new friends meet you "Ms Louise"....      (and btw I have some more pics to send you when I find the time)


----------



## sand2270

hi guys...poking my head in again to say hi!

been a rough couple of weeks so I haven't felt very chatty   but things are better now so I will try to get in the groove again.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> hi guys...poking my head in again to say hi!
> 
> been a rough couple of weeks so I haven't felt very chatty   but things are better now so I will try to get in the groove again.



Welcome back Sand! Here is to things being better for you!!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Welcome back Sand! Here is to things being better for you!!



Thanks things are good...just dealing with life and in one of those "I am hiding in my cave" moods.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Thanks things are good...just dealing with life and in one of those "I am hiding in my cave" moods.



well please come out and play with us... there are a couple trips happening. One even out your way! Link below:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828690

and then next year too:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> well please come out and play with us... there are a couple trips happening. One even out your way! Link below:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828690
> 
> and then next year too:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422



Thanks I had seen those.  I doubt I can make it to either.  I already exhausted my Disney funds this year when I took my DD to Disneyland in March.  Next year I already have a trip scheduled for May 09 so doubt I can also afford to do an October trip.  

However, in my Disney planning frenzy I have already started thinking about another trip for either 2010 or 2011 in October.  I really want to do the Halloween party, and also spend some time at Universal and Sea World on the 2nd trip (plus I am dying to stay at the Hard Rock Hotel).  So maybe at some point I will make it out for one of these trips


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> hi guys...poking my head in again to say hi!
> 
> been a rough couple of weeks so I haven't felt very chatty   but things are better now so I will try to get in the groove again.



Hang in there....


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Thanks I had seen those.  I doubt I can make it to either.  I already exhausted my Disney funds this year when I took my DD to Disneyland in March.  Next year I already have a trip scheduled for May 09 so doubt I can also afford to do an October trip.
> 
> However, in my Disney planning frenzy I have already started thinking about another trip for either 2010 or 2011 in October.  I really want to do the Halloween party, and also spend some time at Universal and Sea World on the 2nd trip (plus I am dying to stay at the Hard Rock Hotel).  So maybe at some point I will make it out for one of these trips



That is something to look forward to then!!!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Hang in there....



oh thanks, really things are fine...like I said just life stuff and I was in a mood.  It's all good now.


----------



## sand2270

you guys are so friendly


----------



## sand2270

...and it wasn't all bad...I did go see my favs Stone Temple Pilots in concert.

Ok yes I am a 37-year old woman with an 8-year-old daughter.  And yes I am a professional who goes to work everyday...and I create Powerpoints, and use Outlook, and say things like "Is this a value add?" and "Have we gotten input from all the appropriate stakeholders?".  But I do have my wild side and my passions and one of those passions is a love for Scott Weiland.  This has gone on since they first came out, so a good 15 years at least (and you can spare me the drug jokes cause I have heard them all from my friends...I don't care, he's a beautiful man!!).

So here are pics from the concert.  I was in the 6th row and got some great shots but I will share two of my favorites.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!! 

The weekend looks like its going to be a great one, even if it is hot! Whatever you may have planned I hope that it's fun (even if it is cleaning.. play some Disney music, like Spoonful of Sugar.)

"In ev'ry job that must be done 
There is an element of fun 
You find the fun and snap! 
The job's a game"​


----------



## sand2270

Hey Sha...quiet group today.

I just got back from seeing Wall E with my daughter.  I liked it, thought it was kinda different.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Sha

Hi Sand! It has been quiet today, but then again I have been doing other things. Still have a lot to do on my list. Did do a little shopping today though


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening all.  The board are probably quiet because there are some that are attending the DisMeet in PA this weekend and some of us attended the DisMeet in Baltimore early today.  At least that's what us East Coasters DisLovers have been doing. Can't speck for the others.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening all.  The board are probably quiet because there are some that are attending the DisMeet in PA this weekend and some of us attended the DisMeet in Baltimore early today.  At least that's what us East Coasters DisLovers have been doing. Can't speck for the others.




Must have been a good meet - you can't speak for others or spell for yourself


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Must have been a good meet - you can't speak for other or spell for yourself



Hi Steve.. 

Yep it was some gathering. Besides me not being able to spell nor speak, I'm still trying to figure how I got home.     All I had to drink was ice tea...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Steve..
> 
> Yep it was some gathering. Besides me not being able to spell nor speak, I'm still trying to figure how I got home.     All I had to drink was ice tea...



Of the Long Island Variety?


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Of the Long Island Variety?



Scary Darcy, I was thinking the same thing as they were all on the East Coast!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Of the Long Island Variety?





cdn ears said:


> Scary Darcy, I was thinking the same thing as they were all on the East Coast!!!!



I wish....


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Scary Darcy, I was thinking the same thing as they were all on the East Coast!!!!



I know. . .that is where the thought came from. . .east coast, east coast drink. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I wish....



Awe. . .lol


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> I wish....



Hey, sorry Teresa you had fun today now Darcy and I get our chance !!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Hey, sorry Teresa you had fun today now Darcy and I get our chance !!!!



Yeah, what Steve said. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening all.  The board are probably quiet because there are some that are attending the DisMeet in PA this weekend and some of us attended the DisMeet in Baltimore early today.  At least that's what us East Coasters DisLovers have been doing. Can't speck for the others.




Hope you had fun.  Where did you guys have the DisMeet at?


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Hope you had fun.  Where did you guys have the DisMeet at?



At G&M Restaurant & Lounge in Linthicum Heights, MD (Baltimore)


----------



## Sha

Good Afternoon everyone!!! 

Hows everyone doing today? Fabulous here in sunny FL


----------



## ChevyNat

Well I was shocked this week-end... Someone in my family was getting married this week-end, my second cousin, which is living with my first cousing and my aunt in Montreal... I grew up with my first cousin, we are only 1 year apart, so we were close and then jalousy set in and she moved to Montreal, we still talked but not like before and then she came to my town and did not come to see me... this hurt me a little, because I did so much for her over the years...
Now my second cousin which is her nephew, got married somewhere near my town and invited MY EX and his new girlfriend, and not me and my Mom and DAd.... just to get gossip and laugh at my failled marriage... that's how jalous they were of me...
Sorry just had to vent a little... now they are really dead to me... wow with Family like that who needs enemies ha! ha!


----------



## Sha

ChevyNat said:


> Well I was shocked this week-end... Someone in my family was getting married this week-end, my second cousin, which is living with my first cousing and my aunt in Montreal... I grew up with my first cousin, we are only 1 year apart, so we were close and then jalousy set in and she moved to Montreal, we still talked but not like before and then she came to my town and did not come to see me... this hurt me a little, because I did so much for her over the years...
> Now my second cousin which is her nephew, got married somewhere near my town and invited MY EX and his new girlfriend, and not me and my Mom and DAd.... just to get gossip and laugh at my failled marriage... that's how jalous they were of me...
> Sorry just had to vent a little... now they are really dead to me... wow with Family like that who needs enemies ha! ha!



Welcome to vent... you know that Nat.  am sorry that your cousin was acting like that. I hope you are considering the singles trip in Oct next year


----------



## ANTSS2001

Have a Good Monday!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Have a Good Monday!!!



You too Timmy and everyone else!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

And Monday hath arrived.


blah.


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> And Monday hath arrived.
> 
> 
> blah.



Well, I do still have two more days off so Monday is alright in my book. . .well, at least today. . .

Good morning and have a great day. . .


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> And Monday hath arrived.
> 
> 
> blah.



Yes it has... but all will be good! Just keep those wonderful disney thoughts in the back of your mind 

Good morning Dis peeps!!! May you have a great day today! Hopefully you dont have anything that is too troubling on your agenda today.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone..yes Monday has arrived and all that goes with it 

Here's wishing a wonderful week to everyone....

Nat... I think we have all had experiences with family members at one time or the other so hang in there.....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I do still have two more days off so Monday is alright in my book. . .well, at least today. . .
> 
> Good morning and have a great day. . .



Oh now that's just being mean!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh now that's just being mean!!



Awe, well, thats the "being a nurse" advantage. . .sorry. . .Did the storms do much damage?


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, well, thats the "being a nurse" advantage. . .sorry. . .Did the storms do much damage?



or even having short days  guess  I better get dressed and go to work  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> or even having short days  guess  I better get dressed and go to work
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



Yes well. . .Hey girl, when do you take your Boards?


----------



## Carrieannew

KyDerbyMan said:


> And Monday hath arrived.
> 
> 
> blah.



Monday Suckith


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning Peeps

How is everyone today.  Gonna pretend its not Monday myself...ick to Monday.

But I am gonna do my little dance  

       ​

WooooHooo Single digits   Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning!

Just three more sleeps and  

  ​
I am all packed Cait  

Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## ttester9612

here's dancing for Mel and Cait.

   for Mel

         for Cait.

Wish I was joining you all.....oh well, see you in October.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Just three more sleeps and
> 
> ​
> I am all packed Cait
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone.



Good Girl...I am almost packed, just got a few more things to put through the wash, and well someone's B-day present needs to be packed as well..lol



ttester9612 said:


> here's dancing for Mel and Cait.
> 
> for Mel
> 
> for Cait.
> 
> Wish I was joining you all.....oh well, see you in October.



TT, if you really want to go to AR in July/August, you are more then welcome to join.....LOL....But Mel will have a blast at Mickey....and the rest of us can dream about October


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Monday Suckith



Monday's are yucky.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Just three more sleeps and
> 
> ​
> I am all packed Cait
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone.



Hey Mel
If I dont talk to ya before you go I hope you have an awesome trip!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Mel
> If I dont talk to ya before you go I hope you have an awesome trip!!!



Thank you


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> TT, if you really want to go to AR in July/August, you are more then welcome to join.....LOL....But Mel will have a blast at Mickey....and the rest of us can dream about October



No thank you Cait...I rather go see Mickey, but he'll have to wait until October.


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Just three more sleeps and
> 
> ​
> I am all packed Cait
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone.



Cait & Mel enjoy your trips and don't forget to do a couple of trips on the TOT for me!!


----------



## ChevyNat

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I do still have two more days off so Monday is alright in my book. . .well, at least today. . .
> 
> Good morning and have a great day. . .



Mondays are good for me too, since I'm part time in the summer, but Tuesdays.... Blah!
On the bright side, Friday is off and I'm heading for Ottawa for 2 whole weeks! YEAH!!!!


----------



## acm563

Happy Tuesday morning everyone.... 

Mel enjoy your time at WDW 
Cait, enjoy your time with your honey 
Carrie, here's hoping your Tuesday doesnt "suckith"


Isnt it Labor Day weekend yet???


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> Happy Tuesday morning everyone....
> 
> Mel enjoy your time at WDW
> Cait, enjoy your time with your honey
> Carrie, here's hoping your Tuesday doesnt "suckith"
> 
> 
> *Isnt it Labor Day weekend yet???*



I wish it was.  I'd be headed to N.C. and the Outer Banks then!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> I wish it was.  I'd be headed to N.C. and the Outer Banks then!




I really don't want labor day to get here that fast. . .I would be headed home from the World. . .and NO ONE wants to do that. . .


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I wish it was.  I'd be headed to N.C. and the Outer Banks then!






nurse.darcy said:


> I really don't want labor day to get here that fast. . .I would be headed home from the World. . .and NO ONE wants to do that. . .



lol...Well, here's looking for Labor Day weekend to get here quickly for those of us who arrive at the World on the 29th or to the Outer Banks  or to anywhere they can relax and destress...

...and a slow down only for those who want their time at the world to stand still so that they dont have to go back to the "wrong coast" lol


----------



## Sha

Good morning peeps!! hope you all are doing well this morning! even with lack of sleep things look pretty great out there today  

Cait how much longer until the driving experience?  

Got another trip in the preplanning stage for 2009 and maybe even a 3rd  Have a good one everyone!!


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Tuesday everyone!

Here goes - woo hoo!
 ​
Thanks eveyone for the well wishes.  

We will see if the 15 yr old can keep up with me - TOT here we come.


----------



## rebecca06261

So I'm not the only one with sleep issues??? 

There must be something in the Diswater. I was wide-eyed and bushy-tailed until about 2 this AM (which really sucks when you have to be up no later than 6!  )  Needless to say,  I'm a zombie this morning  

On a happier note, just 33 more days until I'm back in Orlando for a little weekend fun


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning all!!!

A week from Wed, I will almost be in Little Rock. I so can't wait.

With that said, here is my little dance for today

      ​
Sha....you will have to ask Bob that one...I know he wants to start learning...LOL  We'll see.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Girl...I am almost packed, just got a few more things to put through the wash, and well someone's B-day present needs to be packed as well..lol
> 
> your not packed shocked I am, just shocked.


----------



## Carrieannew

*Morning Peeps. 

Carrie is so tired. So tired she is talking in third person.

On a happy note I got my Jeep back.. ahhh the love of a vehicle. I was told its lame. What-eva hehe

I have been picking up alot of extra hours at my part time job to try and crash someones trip hehe. 

I cant believe the summer has gone so fast. Feels like it was just May and we were all in the world together. Ahhh memories.. *sniff**sniff**


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> katydidbug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Girl...I am almost packed, just got a few more things to put through the wash, and well someone's B-day present needs to be packed as well..lol
> 
> your not packed shocked I am, just shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny....hahaha....seeing as I am currently living out of a suitcase, I am living in a perpetual state of pack...so there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> your not packed shocked I am, just shocked.



I do believe I have pointed out a few times.. that she is all talk with being the packing queen and all.. just sayin


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> *Morning Peeps.
> 
> Carrie is so tired. So tired she is talking in third person.
> 
> On a happy note I got my Jeep back.. ahhh the love of a vehicle. I was told its lame. What-eva hehe
> 
> I have been picking up alot of extra hours at my part time job to try and crash someones trip hehe.
> 
> I cant believe the summer has gone so fast. Feels like it was just May and we were all in the world together. Ahhh memories.. *sniff**sniff**



LMAO..yup yup Miss Carrie is tired.

Wooohooo on getting the Jeep back, it is so NOT lame...its cute 

Ohhh Carrie is working extra hours so she can crash my trip to AR...Geez Carrie I don't know about this.

May does seem so far away now, doesn't it?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I do believe I have pointed out a few times.. that she is all talk with being the packing queen and all.. just sayin



Oh No You didn't


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO..yup yup Miss Carrie is tired.
> 
> Wooohooo on getting the Jeep back, it is so NOT lame...its cute
> 
> Ohhh Carrie is working extra hours so she can crash my trip to AR...Geez Carrie I don't know about this.
> 
> May does seem so far away now, doesn't it?



The only way I would crash the AR trip is to drive over to the next state. Sorry hun hehe

I know feels likes ages.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh No You didn't



Oh I so did... and done
haha


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Funny....hahaha....seeing as I am currently living out of a suitcase, I am living in a perpetual state of pack...so there.




me too, except I call my suitcase drawers.

I am going to go get a Mickey fix weekend after next.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning peeps!! hope you all are doing well this morning! even with lack of sleep things look pretty great out there today
> 
> Cait how much longer until the driving experience?
> 
> Got another trip in the preplanning stage for 2009 and maybe even a 3rd  Have a good one everyone!!



  



rebecca06261 said:


> So I'm not the only one with sleep issues???
> 
> There must be something in the Diswater. I was wide-eyed and bushy-tailed until about 2 this AM (which really sucks when you have to be up no later than 6!  )  Needless to say,  I'm a zombie this morning
> 
> On a happier note, just 33 more days until I'm back in Orlando for a little weekend fun


sleep ?? what sleep ???

did someone mention labor day Outerbanks!!!  Woohooo  now that I cant wait to get here... a bunch of us will be at Duck,NC .. 

Acm563.. what part of Outerbanks will you be at???  We are going to be at Sanderling ... I know.. I know.. it is not the World.. but if you guys get bored.... give me a buzz... we'll be there from Thursday  to Monday!!! I know Thursday you wont find me since our boat sails away at around 5AM to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 !!!  But after that it is all inland activities


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> The only way I would crash the AR trip is to drive over to the next state. Sorry hun hehe
> 
> I know feels likes ages.




LMAO...You want to go to Oklahoma?



Carrieannew said:


> Oh I so did... and done
> haha



What happened to us Girls sticking together...I see how it is!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...You want to go to Oklahoma?
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to us Girls sticking together...I see how it is!



Oh no no. Something more say to the northeast.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> me too, except I call my suitcase drawers.
> 
> I am going to go get a Mickey fix weekend after next.



Well seeing as I am currently living between 2 locations...nothing actually makes it out of the suitcase long enough to get put away...lol...gets washed and repacked...LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no no. Something more say to the northeast.



Oh you want to go to Missouri?  LOL....Hear Branson is fun.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh you want to go to Missouri?  LOL....Hear Branson is fun.



Cait
Work with me here.. Look at the map.

No not Missouri.


----------



## acm563

Slackers......I mean really...  I was up at 4:30 this morning getting my day started and I had Marie up and fed by 7am and put her into slave labor at about 9am...Amazing how a 9 year old is still young enough to enjoy yukky house work but old enough to do a decent job at it, so I have her hard at work scrubbing down my kitchen cabinets, fridge, stove, dishwasher etc etc...and the odd thing is she is having a BLAST!!!! (Now if she could just teach her mother all would be well) Wonder how many more years Aunt Annie (me) can get use out of this cheap labor...(bet not for long)
I look at it this way, I am contributing to the good of mankind, we dont want her to grow up to be a slob and I allow very little tv at my house because that is her babysitter at home....so if she doesnt want to go play outside or do math (Carries favorite) then housework is the only other option....(hmmm crying shame it is so hot out or she could weed the flowers for me....lol) REALLY guys I am not that bad...hehehe ...she loves being here and cries when I take her home so I am really not mean, it just sounds that way...

And Carrie I was told to beware of hitch hiking ghosts on my next trip "home" lol In the haunted mansion I normally only see one but I heard that sometimes there are two... 

Have a fun rest of your morning...I think I will start getting up at 4:30 again every morning as I have really accomplished a LOT and it isnt even 11am


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> And Carrie I was told to beware of hitch hiking ghosts on my next trip "home" lol In the haunted mansion I normally only see one but I heard that sometimes there are two...



 

No way


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> sleep ?? what sleep ???
> 
> did someone mention labor day Outerbanks!!!  Woohooo  now that I cant wait to get here... a bunch of us will be at Duck,NC ..
> 
> Acm563.. what part of Outerbanks will you be at???  We are going to be at Sanderling ... I know.. I know.. it is not the World.. but if you guys get bored.... give me a buzz... we'll be there from Thursday  to Monday!!! I know Thursday you wont find me since our boat sails away at around 5AM to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!  But after that it is all inland activities



Hi Timmy KyDerby was the one going to OBX...I am headed to the World over Labor Day weekend... I will be coming back to VA late Sept 2nd...and while as everyone knows I am the worlds BIGGEST disney fan I have been 5 times so far this year and have 3 possibly 5 more trips planned for the yr, there are many many amazing places to visit in this world...and anything that is attached to the ocean is AWESOME so have a blast!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No way



   times 10 plus 7


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> times 10 plus 7



Woot Woot


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Hi Timmy KyDerby was the one going to OBX...I am headed to the World over Labor Day weekend... I will be coming back to VA late Sept 2nd...and while as everyone knows I am the worlds BIGGEST disney fan I have been 5 times so far this year and have 3 possibly 5 more trips planned for the yr, there are many many amazing places to visit in this world...and anything that is attached to the ocean is AWESOME so have a blast!!!



oh... I missed you again... hmmmm


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Woot Woot


WOW...u must b excited you didnt even complain about the math


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Cait
> Work with me here.. Look at the map.
> 
> No not Missouri.



Ooooohhhhh I get it, you want to go to Mississippi


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> oh... I missed you again... hmmmm


lol...seems like I am running away doesnt it...  but hey you were able to meet Louise and we will meet eventually.... I travel too much for us not toand you arent anywhere near Reading PA are you...(sorry I have already forgotten, I know you told me) but I will be there for work shortly...First Hagerstown MD, then N Reading PA, then Rising Sun, then Sellinsgrove PA


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> WOW...u must b excited you didnt even complain about the math



I is an English student now. I got an A in algebra hehe



katydidbug1 said:


> Ooooohhhhh I get it, you want to go to Mississippi



NO


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I is an English student now. I got an A in algebra hehe
> 
> 
> 
> NO



Hmmm...well I give up then


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> sleep ?? what sleep ???
> 
> did someone mention labor day Outerbanks!!!  Woohooo  now that I cant wait to get here... a bunch of us will be at Duck,NC ..
> 
> Acm563.. what part of Outerbanks will you be at???  We are going to be at Sanderling ... I know.. I know.. it is not the World.. but if you guys get bored.... give me a buzz... we'll be there from Thursday  to Monday!!! I know Thursday you wont find me since our boat sails away at around 5AM to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!  But after that it is all inland activities



That would be me heading to the edges of N.C.

I'm not sure where we're going to be staying yet (going with the family of my oldest's best friend) but I'm sure it will be fun.  How can a beach not be?!


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Cait
> Work with me here.. Look at the map.
> 
> No not Missouri.



Using that map perhaps you should head south and go to Hawaii.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I is an English student now. I got an A in algebra hehe



Kenny is too, he is just loving English 1A....  boy am I an evil dad.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Using that map perhaps you should head south and go to Hawaii.



 

Your so funny mr I never post


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Your so funny mr I never post



I was just thinking the same thing...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing...lol



Why is it that we have several men lurk but dont post. Whats up with that. Or at least not post often


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Why is it that we have several men lurk but dont post. Whats up with that. Or at least not post often



Hmmm...maybe we scary them  Don't know why when we are all sweet and angelic.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm...maybe we scary them  Don't know why when we are all sweet and angelic.



I think they have forgot how to post.. yup that must be it


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I think they have forgot how to post.. yup that must be it



maybe they all broke their fingers


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> I is an English student now.



I are gud english speker.  Riter not so much.  I duz spek gud lolcat, tho.

NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> I are gud english speker.  Riter not so much.  I duz spek gud lolcat, tho.
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!



JEN

OMG you will be in the world the same time as my crashed solo trip. Rock on


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Your so funny mr I never post




Drive by sarcasm, just one of my many services


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Drive by sarcasm, just one of my many services


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lol...Well, here's looking for Labor Day weekend to get here quickly for those of us who arrive at the World on the 29th or to the Outer Banks  or to anywhere they can relax and destress...
> 
> ...and a slow down only for those who want their time at the world to stand still so that they dont have to go back to the "wrong coast" lol



Exactly. . .


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> JEN
> 
> OMG you will be in the world the same time as my crashed solo trip. Rock on



I'm hoping we'll be there then, nothing definite just yet.    I'm keeping the ticker up there as some sort of good luck charm.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Your so funny mr I never post


Well, I for one like MM's idea Hawaii sounds like a plan


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Why is it that we have several men lurk but dont post. Whats up with that. Or at least not post often



  Well as Cait said I think we scare them all off....They just don't know how sweet and innocent we all are.....  I mean I know a certain guy that put up with all of us for several days so..... at least we know there is ONE brave MAN around ....


----------



## ahoff

Carrieannew said:


> Why is it that we have several men lurk but dont post. Whats up with that. Or at least not post often




Sometimes it seems there is not even time for lurking, let alone posting.  Especially when the weather is nice.  Right now as it is raining out there is some time for both.


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Sometimes it seems there is not even time for lurking, let alone posting.  Especially when the weather is nice.  Right now as it is raining out there is some time for both.


 Hello , havent seen rain here for a while, I guess since i plan on mowing grass Thursday it will rain then


----------



## acm563

...and I keep on forgetting the REAL slackers here take lunch from noon-1...geesh.....

and Teresa...I was never able to find the time to pull out the pics of Lady to check her collar....did I miss the post with the answer...Just curious if it was a diamond shape.....(and you too have been mighty quiet lately my dear....)


----------



## sand2270

wowie 4 pages already today, no wonder I can never keep up!


----------



## sand2270

would it be bad if I put my head down in my cubicle and took a little nap?

my boss is on vacation...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...and I keep on forgetting the REAL slackers here take lunch from noon-1...geesh.....
> 
> and Teresa...I was never able to find the time to pull out the pics of Lady to check her collar....did I miss the post with the answer...Just curious if it was a diamond shape.....(and you too have been mighty quiet lately my dear....)



I think she has a boyfriend


----------



## NH_Bubba

Carrieannew said:


> Why is it that we have several men lurk but dont post. Whats up with that. Or at least not post often



We're scared so we hide in the background and just pop out once in a while to make you wonder were we are.

Back to Lurking!


----------



## Carrieannew

NH_Bubba said:


> We're scared so we hide in the background and just pop out once in a while to make you wonder were we are.
> 
> Back to Lurking!




All I heard was pop and corner
I dunno


----------



## sand2270

NH_Bubba said:


> We're scared so we hide in the background and just pop out once in a while to make you wonder were we are.
> 
> Back to Lurking!



I don't know what you boys are scared we are harmless...kind of...well maybe you have a point.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> I don't know what you boys are scared we are harmless...kind of...well maybe you have a point.



I'm not harmless

I bite.

I think I left marks on the last person


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> I'm not harmless
> 
> I bite.
> 
> I think I left marks on the last person



than I can see why they are scared...


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> would it be bad if I put my head down in my cubicle and took a little nap?
> 
> my boss is on vacation...



Go for it..you have my permission but no snoring allowed



NH_Bubba said:


> We're scared so we hide in the background and just pop out once in a while to make you wonder were we are.
> 
> Back to Lurking!


Well, actually I just think you guys cant multi task like we women can  or you are scared your boss will catch you playing on the disboards and we women are at the point that we could really care less...lol (and you just normally like to post to rub it in that you have had a fantastic day on the bike... )


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Go for it..you have my permission but no snoring allowed



there may be some drooling and I can't guarantee there won't be a little girl snoring (which is why I try not to sleep on planes  ).  Cool I will send HR in your direction if I get in trouble.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I think she has a boyfriend



Hmmm, well I was sworn to secrecy ...but shhhh...dont tell her I told you this but when we were stuck in traffic on 95 she was handing out business cards to all these guys in the cars next to us...so...ya just never can tell...........


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> there may be some drooling and I can't guarantee there won't be a little girl snoring (which is why I try not to sleep on planes  ).  Cool I will send HR in your direction if I get in trouble.



That'll work...I am NOT scared of HR....let them even TRY to cause issues for you.... ..I am a nice boss...u can take cat naps as long as your work is done and u dont get smart a$$ed with me... (can u tell I have one employee that annoys the shish right out of me that fits that description...lol)


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> That'll work...I am NOT scared of HR....let them even TRY to cause issues for you.... ..I am a nice boss...u can take cat naps as long as your work is done and u dont get smart a$$ed with me... (can u tell I have one employee that annoys the shish right out of me that fits that description...lol)



lol actually I have it pretty easy


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> lol actually I have it pretty easy


I did too when I was a District Manager instead of a Regional...Regional SUCKS!!!! lol.... I know why my boss loved me so much when I was a DM, I never bothered her... My DMs are pretty good except for 2 and 2 of them drive me crazy...lol (and lets hope none of them stumble upon this board...heheheh)


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I did too when I was a District Manager instead of a Regional...Regional SUCKS!!!! lol.... I know why my boss loved me so much when I was a DM, I never bothered her... My DMs are pretty good except for 2 and 2 of them drive me crazy...lol (and lets hope none of them stumble upon this board...heheheh)



HAHA...I know, that's why I try to be careful about what I say because I am always worried I'll say something about family or a friend and they will find it!


----------



## ttester9612

OMG PPL you have been busy today.

Yes I'm still around, just very busy with work.  



acm563 said:


> lol...seems like I am running away doesnt it...  but hey you were able to meet Louise and we will meet eventually.... I travel too much for us not toand you arent anywhere near Reading PA are you...(sorry I have already forgotten, I know you told me) but I will be there for work shortly...First Hagerstown MD, then N Reading PA, then Rising Sun, then Sellinsgrove PA



Yep Timmy met Louise last Saturday.....It's ashame you couldn't make it Thelma.  Those crab cakes were out of this world. 



acm563 said:


> Hello , havent seen rain here for a while, I guess since i plan on mowing grass Thursday it will rain then



Will I don't know about in Farmville, VA, but here in Arlington, VA it was poring buckets of water this morning.



acm563 said:


> ...and I keep on forgetting the REAL slackers here take lunch from noon-1...geesh.....
> 
> and Teresa...I was never able to find the time to pull out the pics of Lady to check her collar....did I miss the post with the answer...Just curious if it was a diamond shape.....(and you too have been mighty quiet lately my dear....)



I believe it's a diamond shape, but Mel is going to verify this for us very soon.  



Carrieannew said:


> I think she has a boyfriend



BOYFRIEND....are you kidding.   I'm to old and to busy for a boyfriend. Now I do know some males, that happen to be friends, but I would not call them boyfriend material.  



acm563 said:


> Hmmm, well I was sworn to secrecy ...but shhhh...dont tell her I told you this but when we were stuck in traffic on 95 she was handing out business cards to all these guys in the cars next to us...so...ya just never can tell...........



I do recall not only passing out my business card, but yours was in that stack to...


----------



## PirateMel

Wow,
Sure My boss is here today and I actually have work to do, and eveyone gets chatty  

Even lurkers came out of hiding.  How is everyones day going?  

Angy - Diamond shaped, pictures tell the truth


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Wow,
> Sure My boss is here today and I actually have work to do, and eveyone gets chatty
> 
> Even lurkers came out of hiding.  How is everyones day going?
> 
> Angy - Diamond shaped, pictures tell the truth



Mel, here's your   dance for you..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OMG PPL you have been busy today.
> Yes I'm still around, just very busy with work.
> Yep Timmy met Louise last Saturday.....It's ashame you couldn't make it Thelma.  Those crab cakes were out of this world.
> Will I don't know about in Farmville, VA, but here in Arlington, VA it was poring buckets of water this morning.
> I believe it's a diamond shape, but Mel is going to verify this for us very soon.
> BOYFRIEND....are you kidding.   I'm to old and to busy for a boyfriend. Now I do know some males, that happen to be friends, but I would not call them boyfriend material.
> 
> I do recall not only passing out my business card, but *yours was in that stack to...:*lmao:




OMG!! Well that explains all these weird late n ight conversations I have been having....     I thought I was dreaming it all up    and if I have been getting the calls I know you must be as well..so stop holding out on us Louise...


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> So I'm not the only one with sleep issues???
> 
> There must be something in the Diswater. I was wide-eyed and bushy-tailed until about 2 this AM (which really sucks when you have to be up no later than 6!  )  Needless to say,  I'm a zombie this morning
> 
> On a happier note, just 33 more days until I'm back in Orlando for a little weekend fun



Yes... something in the water! 



katydidbug1 said:


> Sha....you will have to ask Bob that one...I know he wants to start learning...LOL



He wants to start learning??? LOL so you are going to teach him???  



ttester9612 said:


> BOYFRIEND....are you kidding.   I'm to old and to busy for a boyfriend. Now I do know some males, that happen to be friends, but I would not call them boyfriend material.



never too old!


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Wow,
> Sure My boss is here today and I actually have work to do, and eveyone gets chatty
> 
> Even lurkers came out of hiding.  How is everyones day going?
> 
> Angy - Diamond shaped, pictures tell the truth


Isnt that the way it always goes...have a free boring day and noone posts anything but get busy and the board explodes...
and aha so I am glad my memory isnt totally gone...(guess I just remember the important stuff...aka DISNEY)


----------



## ttester9612

Okay, the next Trivia question.  

Yacht & Beach Club question. 

 From what year is the globe in the Yacht Club lobby?


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> He wants to start learning??? LOL so you are going to teach him???




LOL...I forgot a word...He wants "me" to start learning to drive...Brat


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I forgot a word...He wants "me" to start learning to drive...Brat



did he take you on autopia for your first lesson?

ETA I guess they call it indy speedway in WDW


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Okay, the next Trivia question.
> 
> Yacht & Beach Club question.
> 
> From what year is the globe in the Yacht Club lobby?



I dont know the year but have seen a hidden mickey on it (or it looked like one)


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> did he take you on autopia for your first lesson?
> 
> ETA I guess they call it indy speedway in WDW


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> did he take you on autopia for your first lesson?
> 
> ETA I guess they call it indy speedway in WDW


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> did he take you on autopia for your first lesson?
> 
> ETA I guess they call it indy speedway in WDW



HAHAHA....so not funny


----------



## ChevyNat

Wow, I had a lot of pages to go through... what you guys don't work?   I'm on my break and only have 15min to read all this.... Have a nice! see you around!


----------



## acm563

ChevyNat said:


> Wow, I had a lot of pages to go through... what you guys don't work?   I'm on my break and only have 15min to read all this.... Have a nice! see you around!



No, I am just independently wealthy....  (I wish) A lot of us work where we have constant access to the pc and so we multitask..(or we dont) and post all day long...sometimes the board is busy other times it is dead which means we are all actually working hard....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> No, I am just independently wealthy....  (I wish) A lot of us work where we have constant access to the pc and so we multitask..(or we dont) and post all day long...sometimes the board is busy other times it is dead which means we are all actually working hard....



I for one always work hard

or hardly work. I get confused


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Work is such a four-letter word.

It should be banned!


----------



## PirateMel

KyDerbyMan said:


> Work is such a four-letter word.
> 
> It should be banned!



I agree, but it does pay for my Disney Habit


----------



## acm563

To play we must work and while I currently hate my job...which I used to love...I would be even more miserable without it and honestly can never see myself NOT working at all.....so I guess I am grateful I have something to grumble about


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I get confused


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> Work is such a four-letter word.
> 
> It should be banned!





PirateMel said:


> I agree, but it does pay for my Disney Habit


----------



## KyDerbyMan

PirateMel said:


> I agree, but it does pay for my Disney Habit



Then we all need to start chipping in and getting some Powerball tickets.  Then we'll build our own DIS resort in Orlando (or buy out a gazillion DVC points!)


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Then we all need to start chipping in and getting some Powerball tickets.  Then we'll build our own DIS resort in Orlando (or buy out a gazillion DVC points!)



if we build our own resort we need to make sure it has free wireless internet so we can keep each other updated when we are there...unless we can live there...LET"S LIVE THERE!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> if we build our own resort we need to make sure it has free wireless internet so we can keep each other updated when we are there...unless we can live there...LET"S LIVE THERE!!



I thought that part was understood!!


----------



## dismem98

KyDerbyMan said:


> Then we all need to start chipping in and getting some Powerball tickets.  Then we'll build our own DIS resort in Orlando (or buy out a gazillion DVC points!)





Love your thinking  

It's my dream come true...........


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> I thought that part was understood!!




well now it is Woo Hoo!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> That would be me heading to the edges of N.C.
> 
> I'm not sure where we're going to be staying yet (going with the family of my oldest's best friend) but I'm sure it will be fun.  How can a beach not be?!



gotcha  



Carrieannew said:


> I'm not harmless
> 
> I bite.
> 
> I think I left marks on the last person



I wish I can be harm.... ful...  but the way these dentures are holding on... opsss there it goes again... I will be lucky to bite into something without hurting my ownself    one of this day I will super glue it to keep my perfectly pearly whites in place... hold one sec.. let me clean my bifocals... now.. there.. there... I can read better.. where was I  



ttester9612 said:


> Yep Timmy met Louise last Saturday.....It's ashame you couldn't make it Thelma.  Those crab cakes were out of this world.


shoot.. T just slapped my presence againts the crab cakes.. thanks a bunch T !!!!  

Hmmm what happend to MouseCop.. did he ever post back.. i hope I did not scare him off.. and to think I did not bite him at all.. hahahah talked his ear out but thats about it    I hope he survive the meet and got no side effects from it....



PirateMel said:


> I agree, but it does pay for my Disney Habit



I got no choice.. I have to work hard to support my vices... TOT... Zebra domes... chocolate covered pretzel rods... caramelized apple... mickey ears... pins.. and many more


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I'm not harmless
> 
> I bite.
> 
> I think I left marks on the last person



Hey Randy, she is finally admitting it......



ANTSS2001 said:


> shoot.. T just slapped my presence againts the crab cakes.. thanks a bunch T !!!!




Well they were Crab Cakes...mmmm love crab cakes


----------



## Master Mason

Ok, it is 12:45 and I am preping dinner for 60 people tomorrow, and i get a moment to sit down and none of you are here....slackers.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Ok, it is 12:45 and I am preping dinner for 60 people tomorrow, and i get a moment to sit down and none of you are here....slackers.




so what are you going to be fixing for them oh Master of the Grill and kitchen?


Morning everyone!!! Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone, it has been a busy morning here with no time to post...(thats the way it goes, either too much time to post or none..lol)

Loving the idea of a Dismeet Resort...where do we sign up...lol I can only imagine if that ever existed    

and Wow we should feel honored Mason is making us all dinner and was up at midnight (wrong coast time ) prepping for it... 

Timmy it is nice to have your humor over here now  

Carrie...play nicely...no biting allowed, unless the other person happens to be into that type of play 

Mel, almost time to go home.....you are going to have so much fun. I will be glad when Marie is old enough that she will enjoy Disney , she's been OK the last 2 times I took her but wanted to spend most of the time in the pool instead of the parks so not really worth the money it cost to take her with me.

Cait, you will be with your honey soon so    

I hope everyone has an awesome day....


----------



## Jenroc

sand2270 said:


> if we build our own resort we need to make sure it has free wireless internet so we can keep each other updated when we are there...unless we can live there...LET"S LIVE THERE!!





KyDerbyMan said:


> Then we all need to start chipping in and getting some Powerball tickets.  Then we'll build our own DIS resort in Orlando (or buy out a gazillion DVC points!)





PirateMel said:


> I agree, but it does pay for my Disney Habit



Will you allow a Canadian to join in ???  PLEEEASEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Hope everyone has an awesome "hump" day !!  Can't believe it is the middle of the week already !!


----------



## Jenroc

Master Mason said:


> Ok, it is 12:45 and I am preping dinner for 60 people tomorrow, and i get a moment to sit down and none of you are here....slackers.



I can understand your "pain", oh Master Mason.  I have done BBQ's for horse shows that have about 150 people at it.  And they expect 3 meals while they are there and a variety to chose from - breakfast, lunch and dinner.  But the bright side is I keep the profits !!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Jenroc said:


> Will you allow a Canadian to join in ???  PLEEEASEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope everyone has an awesome "hump" day !!  Can't believe it is the middle of the week already !!



Oh....I suppose soooo...


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Will you allow a Canadian to join in ???  PLEEEASEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope everyone has an awesome "hump" day !!  Can't believe it is the middle of the week already !!



as if you have to ask


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.

Yes it is a GLORIOUS DAY...even through they are calling for more rain  




Sha said:


> I dont know the year but have seen a hidden mickey on it (or it looked like one)



Sha, if i could find my Hidden Mickey book I could maybe verify if there is one.  



ANTSS2001 said:


> gotcha
> 
> shoot.. T just slapped my presence againts the crab cakes.. thanks a bunch T !!!!
> 
> Hmmm what happend to MouseCop.. did he ever post back.. i hope I did not scare him off.. and to think I did not bite him at all.. hahahah talked his ear out but thats about it    I hope he survive the meet and got no side effects from it....



Oh I like I really had to force those crab cakes on you.  As I recalled it was MouseCop that talked you in to them (or was it the other way around).  Speaking of MouseCop....did we scare him away...   Maybe us ladies were to much for him to handle.


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> Will you allow a Canadian to join in ???  PLEEEASEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope everyone has an awesome "hump" day !!  Can't believe it is the middle of the week already !!



Of course you can JEN......the more the merrier....in our new DIS Resort...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.
> Speaking of MouseCop....did we scare him away...   Maybe us ladies were to much for him to handle.



...and this time y'all cannot blame Carrie or myself....  

Good morning Louise Life has been busy since July 4th hasnt it. I have a super busy weekend if all goes as planned so probably no time to post then..


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, if i could find my Hidden Mickey book I could maybe verify if there is one.



I could do that... but will be after I come home from work. I am not sure if it is in the old version or the updated one


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning Fellow Dis peeps  

I am too excited, I can't sleep 

 Here is my one lonely banana for today.

 Once I get boarding passes this evening it will be official  

I love the idea of a Dis resort.


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Ok, it is 12:45 and I am preping dinner for 60 people tomorrow, and i get a moment to sit down and none of you are here....slackers.



Um Yummy!
You need a new vocation!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...and this time y'all cannot blame Carrie or myself....
> 
> Good morning Louise Life has been busy since July 4th hasnt it. I have a super busy weekend if all goes as planned so probably no time to post then..



Not I
I was fixin my halo


----------



## Carrieannew

*Good Morning Dis Peepers

Sup

Too tired today. I got nothin charming and whitty to add. Other than I should be purchasing my plane ticket for Labor Day weekend this week. And October's before the end of the month. Then maybe I wont have to work so hard and can enjoy the rest of the summer. 

 

*


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Good Morning Dis Peepers
> 
> Sup
> Too tired today. I got nothin charming and whitty to add. Other than I should be purchasing my plane ticket for Labor Day weekend this week. And October's before the end of the month. Then maybe I wont have to work so hard and can enjoy the rest of the summer.
> 
> *



You will feel much better after your plane tickets are purchased At least you are getting back home before AC closes...and hmmm, I just noticed our dates are similar We will have to meet up 

Have a fun day, and we cant be witty all the time, noone could stand us
I for one need to get to the store and buy my coffee as I was stuck with regular this morning and it's justnot the same


----------



## ahoff

Was looking at SW airfare for the end of August, and not much in the way of cheap fares.  Or not as cheap as they used to be!


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Was looking at SW airfare for the end of August, and not much in the way of cheap fares.  Or not as cheap as they used to be!


I have noticed the same thing, and for anyone that does not know this as of Sept 2nd Delta will no longer be doing non stop flights...(yes, I found this out the hard way, they now  have me with a layover in Atlanta coming home on the 2nd)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I have noticed the same thing, and for anyone that does not know this as of Sept 2nd Delta will no longer be doing non stop flights...(yes, I found this out the hard way, they now  have me with a layover in Atlanta coming home on the 2nd)



Angy not sure about what they told ya. The tickets I am lookin at for Oct are non stop delta out of hartford.. Dunno


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I have noticed the same thing, and for anyone that does not know this as of Sept 2nd Delta will no longer be doing non stop flights...(yes, I found this out the hard way, they now  have me with a layover in Atlanta coming home on the 2nd)



Delta never does Nonstops from Vegas. . .that's why I usually fly USAirways.  Now they might pull their nonstops out of the Vegas market as well. . .At least they don't do layovers in Atlanta . . .I HATE layovers in Atlanta. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

WoooHooo Mel, are you ready to go?  Give Mickey hugs for me...tell I will see him in about 90 days   

Gotta do my little dance today too 

     ​
A week from today, I will almost be in AR.  Of course lastnight I have a horrible dream, actually woke me up really early...The apartment was filling up with water, and I was trying to find my suitcase, and I was going to miss my plane....how's that for weird (note to self, no more Ben and Jerry's before bed)

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Angy not sure about what they told ya. The tickets I am lookin at for Oct are non stop delta out of hartford.. Dunno


Carrie I would be double checking with them on that...as I said I had a non stop flight confirmed for my return and they took it back...and I bet that is what will happen to you. and arent you actually coming back on Sept 1st??? This doesnt affect any flights until the 2nd..and duh, I just realized you are saying you are finding non stop for October..Maybe it is just select airports then


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> WoooHooo Mel, are you ready to go?  Give Mickey hugs for me...tell I will see him in about 90 days
> 
> Gotta do my little dance today too
> 
> ​
> A week from today, I will almost be in AR.  Of course lastnight I have a horrible dream, actually woke me up really early...The apartment was filling up with water, and I was trying to find my suitcase, and I was going to miss my plane....how's that for weird (note to self, no more Ben and Jerry's before bed)
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!



Cait, were you not in on my dream interpretation session over the 4th weekend...lol...Ask Tracy and TT...I am pretty good at it


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie I would be double checking with them on that...as I said I had a non stop flight confirmed for my return and they took it back...and I bet that is what will happen to you. and arent you actually coming back on Sept 1st??? This doesnt affect any flights until the 2nd..and duh, I just realized you are saying you are finding non stop for October..Maybe it is just select airports then



Silly Angy

For Labor day the delta flight I was watching jumped. But I am pretty certain i am actually going to go with Jetblue out of white planes NY. I like to mix up my airports each trip. Haha. Crazy me hehe. 

Nope the delta i was watching non stop is for Oct. Dunno but even those overnight jumped back up $30... crazy at 11:30 last night it was 238 and this morning its 265. So not right


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Silly Angy
> 
> For Labor day the delta flight I was watching jumped. But I am pretty certain i am actually going to go with Jetblue out of white planes NY. I like to mix up my airports each trip. Haha. Crazy me hehe.
> 
> Nope the delta i was watching non stop is for Oct. Dunno but even those overnight jumped back up $30... crazy at 11:30 last night it was 238 and this morning its 265. So not right


Yea dont I know it...I gave my brother my word I would come see him in WI this year(havent seen him in 15 yrs) and now the flights are really crazy and my time is so limited with all the extra crap for work...GGGGrrrrrrr


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yea dont I know it...I gave my brother my word I would come see him in WI this year(havent seen him in 15 yrs) and now the flights are really crazy and my time is so limited with all the extra crap for work...GGGGrrrrrrr



He can meet you in disney hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Cait, were you not in on my dream interpretation session over the 4th weekend...lol...Ask Tracy and TT...I am pretty good at it



I think I may have missed that...LOL


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> I think I may have missed that...LOL



Too many Jello shots Cait? 

Mel, doin' the one-day banana dance  Have a great time!!!

Ang, help Carrie straighten out her halo. I don't think she's accustomed to wearing one..

Good to see you all again.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> so what are you going to be fixing for them oh Master of the Grill and kitchen?
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!!! Hope everyone is doing well today.



G'morning.... it is that time again... arggghhh 



acm563 said:


> Timmy it is nice to have your humor over here now
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has an awesome day....



But thank you lady.. for your kind words... and I am ohhhhhhhh so looking forward to meet you may it be here in Pa... Md or  WDW  

cant wait 



Jenroc said:


> Will you allow a Canadian to join in ???  PLEEEASEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope everyone has an awesome "hump" day !!  Can't believe it is the middle of the week already !!




huh ?? Jen who ???  

  I wish you are doing your Sept. trip earlier.. but I guess it is OK.. I got you down for December !!!  



ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning DisFriends and DisPeeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I like I really had to force those crab cakes on you.  As I recalled it was MouseCop that talked you in to them (or was it the other way around).  Speaking of MouseCop....did we scare him away...   Maybe us ladies were to much for him to handle.




T... I hope not...  or maybe he is still having that car fix...  

MouseCop..MouseCop.. come ou come out where ever you are !!!



Carrieannew said:


> *Good Morning Dis Peepers
> 
> Sup
> 
> Too tired today. I got nothin charming and whitty to add. Other than I should be purchasing my plane ticket for Labor Day weekend this week. And October's before the end of the month. Then maybe I wont have to work so hard and can enjoy the rest of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> *



I truly know what you mean... I finally paid my Sept trip yesterday... but now working on the December trip.. I am just glad I have a free tick   from SWA for December... Have been checking flights for December ang my goodness... they are high!!!   plus debating if I am renewing the AP now or wait till December.... tick tack.. tick tack... I have 4 minutes to save the World!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> WoooHooo Mel, are you ready to go?  Give Mickey hugs for me...tell I will see him in about 90 days
> 
> Gotta do my little dance today too
> 
> ​
> A week from today, I will almost be in AR.  Of course lastnight I have a horrible dream, actually woke me up really early...The apartment was filling up with water, and I was trying to find my suitcase, and I was going to miss my plane....how's that for weird (note to self, no more Ben and Jerry's before bed)
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!



I am soooo ready   

I will give Mickey a big hug for eveyone when I see him.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Too many Jello shots Cait?
> 
> Mel, doin' the one-day banana dance  Have a great time!!!
> 
> Ang, help Carrie straighten out her halo. I don't think she's accustomed to wearing one..
> 
> Good to see you all again.



Look it's Charlie  

Good morning, yup it's still morning.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> as if you have to ask





ttester9612 said:


> Of course you can JEN......the more the merrier....in our new DIS Resort...



YIPPEE !!!!!!!        
 
That is the best news I have had all month !!!!When do we break ground ???


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Jenroc said:


> YIPPEE !!!!!!!
> 
> That is the best news I have had all month !!!!When do we break ground ???



Well, I got my numbers picked out from a fortune cookie the other night.  Surely it won't be long now!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> YIPPEE !!!!!!!
> 
> That is the best news I have had all month !!!!When do we break ground ???



hmmm unless nobody won the Big game Saturday.... it could be tonight!!! I stopped by at a rest stop on my way back to Pa and got some...


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> so what are you going to be fixing for them oh Master of the Grill and kitchen?




I am doing pulled pork, coleslaw, and baked red potatoes.  I also made a veggitarian style stuffed bell pepper for a few folks that don't realize one is supposed to eat meat.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Too many Jello shots Cait?
> 
> Mel, doin' the one-day banana dance  Have a great time!!!
> 
> Ang, help Carrie straighten out her halo. I don't think she's accustomed to wearing one..
> 
> Good to see you all again.



Hey stranger, good to see your smiling face. . .hope all is well. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey stranger, good to see your smiling face. . .hope all is well. . .



Thanks Darcy .. things are good here. I have a friend who's taking me to my first Red Sox - Yankees game this Sunday for my birthday. I think the rivalry is a little over the top, but I have to admit I can't wait to experience it firsthand. 

I hope you're well too!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Thanks Darcy .. things are good here. I have a friend who's taking me to my first Red Sox - Yankees game this Sunday for my birthday. I think the rivalry is a little over the top, but I have to admit I can't wait to experience it firsthand.
> 
> I hope you're well too!



Sounds absolutely awesome. . .used to love to go to freeway series games between Dodgers and Angels.  

I am good. . .getting ready to head out to WDW with my son at the end of August. . .going to be a fun trip. . .


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> He can meet you in disney hehe


I go to WDW to relax and have fun Carrie The only family I will ever share WDW with is G, and Marie and if they are lucky and I am a nice grammy my grandkids and my future DIL......... There are VERY few friends I will share WDW with ...so those of you whom I have shared the world with can consider yourselves good friends


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Too many Jello shots Cait?
> 
> Mel, doin' the one-day banana dance  Have a great time!!!
> 
> Ang, help Carrie straighten out her halo. I don't think she's accustomed to wearing one..
> 
> Good to see you all again.


CHARLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Your Angels have missed you...loland yes I have been trying to help Carrie get that halo straightened out but sometimes you just have to accept an angel for who she is...horns and all...


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Ang, help Carrie straighten out her halo. I don't think she's accustomed to wearing one..



Caught u lookin at my halo... perv



acm563 said:


> I go to WDW to relax and have fun Carrie The only family I will ever share WDW with is G, and Marie and if they are lucky and I am a nice grammy my grandkids and my future DIL......... There are VERY few friends I will share WDW with ...so those of you whom I have shared the world with can consider yourselves good friends



Uhhh . Mom?!??! not family?!?! 

I can understand disowning your son.. gosh he dosent even post.. but me?? your favorite.. I dont understand


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> CHARLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Your Angels have missed you...loland yes I have been trying to help Carrie get that halo straightened out but sometimes you just have to accept an angel for who she is...horns and all...



aww.. I've missed you all (two words) too.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> you all (two words)



I'm sorry but that made me nearly fall off my chair with laughter.  Careful the ya'll police will be here soon. . .lol


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> aww.. I've missed you all (two words) too.


Well this Amgel has missed y'all (one word ) as well


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Caught u lookin at my halo... perv
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh . Mom?!??! not family?!?!
> 
> I can understand disowning your son.. gosh he dosent even post.. but me?? your favorite.. I dont understand



Well there's family and then there is FAMILY....lol....Ok so how about this...I do not share WDW with family only friends....  and since G is my best friend in the world that includes him, and Marie is my littlest friend and angel...so that includes her...as for the Grandbabies they are a figment of my imagination so for now they dont fall into any category.... Gee, just keep me in line why dont you..I have so many myspace friends telling me they thought I only had ONE child so where are all these comments coming from calling me MOM....


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, I got my numbers picked out from a fortune cookie the other night.  Surely it won't be long now!!!



Just dont keep your winning streak to yourself Spread some of that Pixie dust around and at least give us great rates when we buy into your resort


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Just dont keep your winning streak to yourself Spread some of that Pixie dust around and at least give us great rates when we buy into your resort




BUY ????????????/  isnt he adopting us ???  Bummer.. on that note... I better get to work... have a good day ladies and germs.. I mean gents


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> BUY ????????????/  isnt he adopting us ???  Bummer.. on that note... I better get to work... have a good day ladies and germs.. I mean gents


Ummmm Timmy ..hon.. I dont know what world you live in...but to my knowledge I have never met a man that is willing to share the wealth....unless it is my wealth ...  but then again this is a board full of magic and pixie dust so miracles can happen


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Ummmm Timmy ..hon.. I dont know what world you live in...but to my knowledge I have never met a man that is willing to share the wealth....unless it is my wealth ...  but then again this is a board full of magic and pixie dust so miracles can happen



true... true... but you cant blame me to atleast dream    Okie dokie...  Be well.. be safe.. since You had shown me the way... I have to work 2x as hard...


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> true... true... but you cant blame me to atleast dream    Okie dokie...  Be well.. be safe.. since You had shown me the way... I have to work 2x as hard...



Too, too funny... I am working 4 times as hard just to stay ahead of my many trips to the world but here lately they havent been as much fun since they have been working vacations...gotta learn to leave the pc and the cell at home.... and tell the boss to..................lol......


----------



## sand2270

Master Mason said:


> I am doing pulled pork, coleslaw, and baked red potatoes.  I also made a veggitarian style stuffed bell pepper for a few folks that don't realize one is supposed to eat meat.




Mmm yummy!


----------



## sand2270

wow 4 pages already this morning...I am all caught up now.  You east coasters get started early...well early to me


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> BUY ????????????/  isnt he adopting us ???  Bummer.. on that note... I better get to work... have a good day ladies and germs.. I mean gents



For the low, low, low price of a bottle of Woodford Reserve and a six-pack of White Castle double-cheeseburgers, anyone can get in!!!


----------



## sand2270

did everybody go to lunch?  Are you hiding?  Where are you guys?  Please don't make me productive.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> did everybody go to lunch?  Are you hiding?  Where are you guys?  Please don't make me productive.



Here
but not here
but here


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> For the low, low, low price of a bottle of Woodford Reserve and a six-pack of White Castle double-cheeseburgers, anyone can get in!!!



Man you are easy. . .wine and mini cheeseburgers?. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Here
> but not here
> but here



Ha Ha I understand.  No worries, I was just kidding.  I do have to get some stuff done...I just don't wanna.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Man you are easy. . .wine and mini cheeseburgers?. . .lol



Hey DFF

I had heard guys from KY are easy.. guess this proves it


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Here
> but not here
> but here



and other times way way over here.


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> For the low, low, low price of a bottle of Woodford Reserve and a six-pack of White Castle double-cheeseburgers, anyone can get in!!!



 My printer is printing...lol...so consider this a signed contract...


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> did everybody go to lunch?  Are you hiding?  Where are you guys?  Please don't make me productive.





Carrieannew said:


> Here
> but not here
> but here


Some of us have honestly been having to work, and work thru lunch breaks and I am one of those today , only to come back and see all the fun I was missing.....Wine, cheeseburgers and easy guys....it doesnt get any better than that.....


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Some of us have honestly been having to work, and work thru lunch breaks and I am one of those today , only to come back and see all the fun I was missing.....Wine, cheeseburgers and easy guys....it doesnt get any better than that.....



I know I was just kidding, no worries.  You are not all here for my entertainment...well you kinda are...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Some of us have honestly been having to work, and work thru lunch breaks and I am one of those today , only to come back and see all the fun I was missing.....Wine, cheeseburgers and easy guys....it doesnt get any better than that.....



I see that some things haven't changed much since I've been in hibernation


----------



## ttester9612

My y'all (one word) have been busy today... 




acm563 said:


> Cait, were you not in on my dream interpretation session over the 4th weekend...lol...Ask Tracy and TT...I am pretty good at it






katydidbug1 said:


> I think I may have missed that...LOL



Yep Cait...Thelma is good at dream interpretation.  I believe Mel and you had departed by then. 



buena vista said:


> Too many Jello shots Cait?
> 
> Mel, doin' the one-day banana dance  Have a great time!!!
> 
> Ang, help Carrie straighten out her halo. I don't think she's accustomed to wearing one..
> 
> Good to see you all again.



  As one of the Heavenly Trio, I do say we missed you.   Glad to see you are still alive and kicking after the July 4th gathering.



Master Mason said:


> I am doing pulled pork, coleslaw, and baked red potatoes.  I also made a veggitarian style stuffed bell pepper for a few folks that don't realize one is supposed to eat meat.



Yummy, what time is dinner?


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I see that some things haven't changed much since I've been in hibernation



You are so right. . .not much has changed. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Hey DFF
> 
> I had heard guys from KY are easy.. guess this proves it



I had heard the same thing. . .lol. . .


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I see that some things haven't changed much since I've been in hibernation



and EXACTLY WHAT are you insinuating?? That I like easy men??? because I definitly am not into cheeseburgers...(unless of course they are in paradise)...lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> You are so right. . .not much has changed. . .



...and none of us would like it any other way...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> My y'all (one word) have been busy today...
> As one of the Heavenly Trio, I do say we missed you.   Glad to see you are still alive and kicking after the July 4th gathering.


lol...stop and realize tho today is July 23rd it took the man almost 3 weeks to recover...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> and EXACTLY WHAT are you insinuating?? That I like easy men??? because I definitly am not into cheeseburgers...(unless of course they are in paradise)...lol



No Ang, I was refering to your scandalous wit and charm  

actually, it was more a commentary on how close we teeter on the adult side of a family board.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> No Ang, I was refering to your scandalous wit and charm
> 
> actually, it was more a commentary on how close we teeter on the adult side of a family board.



         
I guess that means you(as in men in general) bring out the adult themes then??????????????????


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> I guess that means you(as in men in general) bring out the adult themes then??????????????????



You really don't want to turn this into a gender war. Not on this friendly thread .


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> You really don't want to turn this into a gender war. Not on this friendly thread .



Girls rule
Boys drool


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> You really don't want to turn this into a gender war. Not on this friendly thread .



But my dear friend I am all for the boys


----------



## dismem98

For what it's worth my motto is:

Boys rock
Girls rule!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Girls rule
> Boys drool



Shhhh..my dear daughter, have I taught you nothing.....Fake it...let them THINK they are in control.... 

(hheheh, and sorry but I have yet another conference call in 15 minutes so I wont be here to ehlp you out...heheheehh...he who fights and runs away lives to fight another day and all of that garbage.....)


----------



## Carrieannew

dismem98 said:


> For what it's worth my motto is:
> 
> Boys rock
> Girls rule!!



Great minds think alike patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> For what it's worth my motto is:
> 
> Boys rock
> Girls rule!!



Now I like that one. . .


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> For what it's worth my motto is:
> 
> Boys rock
> Girls rule!!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> But my dear friend I am all for the boys



   

that's all I have to say about that.. now go and have a word with that spurious daughter of yours and take away that halo she's been playing with before something happens to her.


----------



## buena vista

dismem98 said:


> For what it's worth my motto is:
> 
> Boys rock
> Girls rule!!



We have a truce. Long live "rock and rule"! Way to keep the peace Patty. Nice job


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> that's all I have to say about that.. now go and have a word with that spurious daughter of yours and take away that halo she's been playing with before something happens to her.



I have been trying to explain to her that these halos can be dangerous things..I just don't think she quite realizes the power of an angel yet and you cannot be playing hula hoop with your halo, its much too dangerous as sparks fly and ppl get hurt


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> that's all I have to say about that.. now go and have a word with that spurious daughter of yours and take away that halo she's been playing with before something happens to her.



Moi??!?!?! Say what


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Hey DFF
> 
> I had heard guys from KY are easy.. guess this proves it



So now the answer to yesterdays mystry is revealed.  Carrie wants to go to KY, land of the easy guys.



ttester9612 said:


> Yummy, what time is dinner?



Dinner is at 6:30, if you get on the plane right now, you still have time to make it.


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> Too, too funny... I am working 4 times as hard just to stay ahead of my many trips to the world but here lately they havent been as much fun since they have been working vacations...gotta learn to leave the pc and the cell at home.... and tell the boss to..................lol......



Shame Shame, That's Rule #1 for going to the world - No Work Related Activities!!! I actually have a cell phone that I use when I go on Vacation that no one I work with has the number to. My family is lucky if I take thier calls when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I have been trying to explain to her that these halos can be dangerous things..I just don't think she quite realizes the power of an angel yet and you cannot be playing hula hoop with your halo, its much too dangerous as sparks fly and ppl get hurt



Busted
I swear she has eyes in the back of her head



Master Mason said:


> So now the answer to yesterdays mystry is revealed.  Carrie wants to go to KY, land of the easy guys.



Bee there done that.. got the T-Shirt


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Busted
> I swear she has eyes in the back of her head
> 
> 
> 
> Bee there done that.. got the T-Shirt



   

I am so bored at work today - 10 hours feels like forever, but the reading is keeping me busy


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Shame Shame, That's Rule #1 for going to the world - No Work Related Activities!!! I actually have a cell phone that I use when I go on Vacation that no one I work with has the number to. My family is lucky if I take thier calls when I'm on vacation.


Well, unfortunately, for me if I do NOT work on vacation, I am swamped when I come back....so no choice...


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Well, unfortunately, for me if I do NOT work on vacation, I am swamped when I come back....so no choice...



You need a job like mine 
I can't wait to see if I have anything on my desk when I get  back so I will acutally earn my check


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Yep Cait...Thelma is good at dream interpretation.  I believe Mel and you had departed by then.



Hey TT....How are you?  So when is the original Thelma and Louise, gonna ride again...the 4th was loads of fun, even if I missed the dream interpretation...LOL


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey TT....How are you?  So when is the original Thelma and Louise, gonna ride again...the 4th was loads of fun, even if I missed the dream interpretation...LOL



Need a reverse adventure


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Afternoon


Finally able to post at work without someone watching over me.  I do not like the new office - our old office had 3 seperate offices and this new one is just one room so everyone can see what I am doing.  Which when yuo have a job like I have it makes it very hard to look busy with nothing to do.

It is nice to see the threads moving so fast it helps my day go by faster!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Busted
> I swear she has eyes in the back of her head
> 
> Bee there done that.. got the T-Shirt


sorry hon, moms are just like that..and ummm...in response to MMs comment someone more timid than I pointed out to me u dont want to go to KY land of the easy guys...but thta u might b wanting to go TO land an easy guy....
(sorry couldnt resist ..now come on u guys stop posting for at least 30 min as I am in a conf call and cannot concentrate for my thoughts...lolrof)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> sorry hon, moms are just like that..and ummm...in response to MMs comment someone more timid than I pointed out to me u dont want to go to KY land of the easy guys...but thta u might b wanting to go TO land an easy guy....
> (sorry couldnt resist ..now come on u guys stop posting for at least 30 min as I am in a conf call and cannot concentrate for my thoughts...lolrof)



 

I was just going to ask him to make out. I swear
thats all


----------



## buena vista

Edited for content for those with delicate sensibilities. Now back to our family program.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mel have a great time visiting Mickey  .  Tell him hi from me


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Gregg, thank you for explaining that!!.. I'd heard it as Carrie wants to _buy _some KY and land some easy guys... Phew!!! I was gonna have another talk with her mother.


----------



## PirateMel

disneyfanx3 said:


> Mel have a great time visiting Mickey  .  Tell him hi from me



Thank you - I will


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Edited for content for those with delicate sensibilities. Now back to our family program.


        
OMG I am so glad I chose not to read this board further or I would have been so in trouble for laughing at the most inconvenient moment...u guys crack me up and I have missed the banter of our board


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Mel have a great time visiting Mickey  .  Tell him hi from me


  Hi Char


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> OMG I am so glad I chose not to read this board further or I would have been so in trouble for laughing at the most inconvenient moment...u guys crack me up and I have missed the banter of our board



The boards have missed you too.  Much too quiet lately.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> The boards have missed you too.  Much too quiet lately.



Well if I havent told y'all this lately, I truly do love all of you (platonically of course) I miss it when we dont post back and forth and do our normal routine...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well if I havent told y'all this lately, I truly do love all of you (platonically of course) I miss it when we dont post back and forth and do our normal routine...



Blah Blah blah

hehehehehe


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well if I havent told y'all this lately, I truly do love all of you (platonically of course) I miss it when we dont post back and forth and do our normal routine...





Carrieannew said:


> Blah Blah blah
> 
> hehehehehe



Apparently your daughter doesn't like huggy language either


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Apparently your daughter doesn't like huggy language either



Nope I do not

I dont do hugs
I dont do emotional junk


----------



## dismem98

buena vista said:


> We have a truce. Long live "rock and rule"! Way to keep the peace Patty. Nice job



Hey Tom,

I never know if I'm the peacemaker or the troublemaker!!     Jusrt trying to be fair.  We do play fair here , right??


----------



## Carrieannew

dismem98 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I never know if I'm the peacemaker or the troublemaker!!     Jusrt trying to be fair.  We do play fair here , right??



Same for me Patty.. I walk the line of both


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Apparently your daughter doesn't like huggy language either





Carrieannew said:


> Nope I do not
> 
> I dont do hugs
> I dont do emotional junk



It's all just a cover up...I have spent thousands on therapy and it just hasnt helped so now I am doing the tough love thing... she WILL get past it..or ELSE!!!!
..and ...she knows I love her....    

Maybe this mysterious vacation of hers will pour the love into her...(or that is what i am hoping....) ahhhh...life without love and hugs....it would be a shame......................................


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Same for me Patty.. I walk the line of both



      
I think you have crossed that line too many tmes to walk it...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> It's all just a cover up...I have spent thousands on therapy and it just hasnt helped so now I am doing the tough love thing... she WILL get past it..or ELSE!!!!
> ..and ...she knows I love her....
> 
> Maybe this mysterious vacation of hers *will pour the love into her*...(or that is what i am hoping....) ahhhh...life without love and hugs....it would be a shame......................................



Real nice mom. Family board and all.. Geez
Its no wonder I am screwed up.


----------



## buena vista

dismem98 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I never know if I'm the peacemaker or the troublemaker!!     Jusrt trying to be fair.  We do play fair here , right??



well, today you're the peacemaker, although if you stir up trouble I'm sure someone will let you know. I know I can never get away with it without a tongue lashing.

and this is the "play fair" thread I think (say that one ten times fast).. I can't remember how it started, but I think it had something to do with fighting, biting, and all sorts of mayhem elsewhere on the adult boards. Nice to have a friendly place to share, support, celebrate, and play.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I think you have crossed that line too many tmes to walk it...



So true


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> Apparently your daughter doesn't like huggy language either



Carrie does too like hugs...especially ambush hugs while exiting the people mover...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie does too like hugs...especially ambush hugs while exiting the people mover...lol



This one time.. at disney

Dont forget to leave out the spin
There was a spin also


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> This one time.. at disney
> 
> Dont forget to leave out the spin
> There was a spin also



Oh yes spinning ambush hugs while exiting the people mover for all of Tomorrowland to see...lol  She LOVES that kind of hug most of all!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Real nice mom. Family board and all.. Geez
> Its no wonder I am screwed up.


lmaorof... OMG you MUST be my daughter after all...geesh you are getting to know me too well and reading between the lines too well...now that is scary!!!!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> well, today you're the peacemaker, although if you stir up trouble I'm sure someone will let you know. I know I can never get away with it without a tongue lashing.
> 
> and this is the "play fair" thread I think (say that one ten times fast).. I can't remember how it started, but I think it had something to do with fighting, biting, and all sorts of mayhem elsewhere on the adult boards. Nice to have a friendly place to share, support, celebrate, and play.



Yes, this is the board of love , peace, happiness and Mickey Mouse...as well as easy men, tongue lashings, wine and cheeseburgers..... where all are welcome....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Yes, this is the board of love , peace, happiness and Mickey Mouse...as well as easy men, tongue lashings, wine and cheeseburgers..... where all are welcome....



OMG .. now THAT was funny


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> OMG .. now THAT was funny



We aim to please....................


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh yes spinning ambush hugs while exiting the people mover for all of Tomorrowland to see...lol  She LOVES that kind of hug most of all!



No comment


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> No comment


Carrie, I have never known you to be speechless...and I HAVE pictures....  which btw....has anyone seen my picture of the golden "thing" I found on the Thelma & Louise adventure???
Now talk about family board and all......


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Carrie, I have never known you to be speechless...and I HAVE pictures....  which btw....has anyone seen my picture of the golden "thing" I found on the Thelma & Louise adventure???
> Now talk about family board and all......



golden "thing"???.. please, let it be a halo, let it be a halo,.. yes I'm sure it was a halo..


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> golden "thing"???.. please, let it be a halo, let it be a halo,.. yes I'm sure it was a halo..


       
Yes. Tom, thats what it was....mine has been tarnished so I was looking for a new "one"


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Yes. Tom, thats what it was....mine has been tarnished so I was looking for a new "one"



so now the board of love, peace, happiness and Mickey Mouse...as well as easy men, tongue lashings, wine and cheeseburgers AND tarnished halos..... where all are welcome. 

Glad we got that settled... now pass the Woodford Reserve. It's time for a break.


----------



## Sha

Hey Tom... in case you arent on here tomorrow... have a happy birthday!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> so now the board of love, peace, happiness and Mickey Mouse...as well as easy men, tongue lashings, wine and cheeseburgers AND tarnished halos..... where all are welcome.
> 
> Glad we got that settled... now pass the Woodford Reserve. It's time for a break.


...whew....I dont think the Woodford Reserve will do the trick for me ...so pass the Crown or  the Tequila.....


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Hey Tom... in case you arent on here tomorrow... have a happy birthday!



  Thank you


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Thank you



Happy Almost Birthday!
Do you want me to have the MOUSE call you tomorrow?


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Happy Almost Birthday!
> Do you want me to have the MOUSE call you tomorrow?



 Thanks Mel.. just give the mouse a hug for all of us. 

Tomorrow is also Jen's birthday upsidedow). I hope she's lurking around here somwhere.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> YIPPEE !!!!!!!
> 
> That is the *best* news I have had all month !!!!When do we break ground ???



Hmmmm 



Master Mason said:


> I am doing pulled pork, coleslaw, and baked red potatoes.  I also made a veggitarian style stuffed bell pepper for a few folks that don't realize one is supposed to eat meat.



Sounds good, as always



buena vista said:


> Thank you



youre welcome.. hope its great!


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Thanks Mel.. just give the mouse a hug for all of us.
> 
> Tomorrow is also Jen's birthday upsidedow). I hope she's lurking around here somwhere.



Yes it is hers also  

Jen I mailed you something


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Thanks Mel.. just give the mouse a hug for all of us.
> 
> Tomorrow is also Jen's birthday upsidedow). I hope she's lurking around here somwhere.



Okay, twist my arm  

Jen, Jen, Jen - Happy Almost Bday to you too!

For you both


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Okay, twist my arm
> 
> Jen, Jen, Jen - Happy Almost Bday to you too!
> 
> For you both



Thank you  (and thanks to the powers that be that there isn't an emoticon for jello shots!!)


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Thank you  (and thanks to the powers that be that there isn't an emoticon for jello shots!!)



I can always overnight some if you are really having withdrawals


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Yes it is hers also
> 
> Jen I mailed you something



   WHAT IS IT ??  WHAT IS IT ??


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> WHAT IS IT ??  WHAT IS IT ??



a very large envelope. Not fond of having to say what it is on the outside of the envelope for your government   sort of spoils it (or does that get removed before it is delivered to you????)


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> I can always overnight some if you are really having withdrawals



 I'm sure you can, but it took a while to recover and my system is working just fine these days. You just concentrate on your trip and have a great time!!


----------



## buena vista

When the authorities come around later to ask who broke the thread, you all (two words) can tell them it was my fault.


----------



## PirateMel

Nah, most everyone who was trying to work, probably left to go home.
Temporary reprive.
Hopefully everyone will keep me entertained tomorrow - flight doesn't leave until 9pm


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> Nah, most everyone who was trying to work, probably left to go home.
> Temporary reprive.
> Hopefully everyone will keep me entertained tomorrow - flight doesn't leave until 9pm



Mel Lucky your leaving tomorrow and not tonight considering the weather that's blowing through here right now. 
Here's wish you a great trip and a wonderful Flight tomorow.


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> Mel Lucky your leaving tomorrow and not tonight considering the weather that's blowing through here right now.
> Here's wish you a great trip and a wonderful Flight tomorow.



Thank you, was just talking about that, since I am taking my 15yr old cousin for her first plane ride, that would suck.  Hope tomorrow night is much calmer, or as CDN would say, may need the PS bags.


----------



## acm563

Well, I personally was just trying to be angelic and behave for a few moments to give everyone else a chance to speak but everytime I do that the board breaks....geesh ppl....  but at least this time I can blame it on Tom


----------



## black562

Hello everyone, my name is Joe and I just wanted to say hey.  I'm newly single and going to WDW in a month.  I was going to take my fiance back (proposed in front of the castle last year) but she left me recently, so now its a guy's trip with my good friend...but at least I'm going.  Not sure how its going to feel but WDW has alot more tradition for me that I can't break.

1.  Me and Dad went every year up until his death when I was 25 years old.

2.  Got married and Honeymooned at WDW and returned twice more with my wife before the marriage came to an abrupt end on Christmas.

3.  Met someone new and proposed at WDW...now single again when she decided she didn't "love me like that" anymore.

Needless to say, its mine and Dad's place and I can't let that change no matter what.....but still hoping I'll meet someone as passionate as I am about Disney.  I even had a whole room decorated with all my things...all Disney (before having to sell the house).

Here's to hoping!!!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joe and I just wanted to say hey.  I'm newly single and going to WDW in a month.  I was going to take my fiance back (proposed in front of the castle last year) but she left me recently, so now its a guy's trip with my good friend...but at least I'm going.  Not sure how its going to feel but WDW has alot more tradition for me that I can't break.
> 
> 1.  Me and Dad went every year up until his death when I was 25 years old.
> 
> 2.  Got married and Honeymooned at WDW and returned twice more with my wife before the marriage came to an abrupt end on Christmas.
> 
> 3.  Met someone new and proposed at WDW...now single again when she decided she didn't "love me like that" anymore.
> 
> Needless to say, its mine and Dad's place and I can't let that change no matter what.....but still hoping I'll meet someone as passionate as I am about Disney.  I even had a whole room decorated with all my things...all Disney (before having to sell the house).
> 
> Here's to hoping!!!



 Glad you found it. There has been a couple of weddings and other relationships from some of these thread. And even better some awesome friendships.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joe and I just wanted to say hey.  I'm newly single and going to WDW in a month.  I was going to take my fiance back (proposed in front of the castle last year) but she left me recently, so now its a guy's trip with my good friend...but at least I'm going.  Not sure how its going to feel but WDW has alot more tradition for me that I can't break.
> 
> 1.  Me and Dad went every year up until his death when I was 25 years old.
> 
> 2.  Got married and Honeymooned at WDW and returned twice more with my wife before the marriage came to an abrupt end on Christmas.
> 
> 3.  Met someone new and proposed at WDW...now single again when she decided she didn't "love me like that" anymore.
> 
> Needless to say, its mine and Dad's place and I can't let that change no matter what.....but still hoping I'll meet someone as passionate as I am about Disney.  I even had a whole room decorated with all my things...all Disney (before having to sell the house).
> 
> Here's to hoping!!!


 and there are quite a few going the end of August into Labor Day weekend so post your dates and see who will be in the world at the same time....
For me WDW is a tradition for me and my son and aside from a wonderful May trip with some awesome DisFriends I have found that taking others has always been not quite so magical
So post often and you never can tell what Magic may fall your way!!!
(Oh and it is my obligation to tell you that some on here DO bite so be careful... )


----------



## black562

I'll be at the world from Aug 28-Sept 5 on the free dining package.  We're staying at the Pop.  Its funny, I honeymooned at the Pop, took my fiance (after I proposed the first day) to the Pop....but I still love the Pop, isn't that strange.  In terms of values, Pop is great, Riverside for Mod and Deluxe is Poly all the way.  

So far, I've stayed at the Poly, Beach Club, Riverside (Dixie Landings), Caribbean Beach, All Star Sports, Music, Movies and Pop Century....and stayed at each many times.  Wilderness Lodge will come one day or another....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and there are quite a few going the end of August into Labor Day weekend so post your dates and see who will be in the world at the same time....
> For me WDW is a tradition for me and my son and aside from a wonderful May trip with some awesome DisFriends I have found that taking others has always been not quite so magical
> So post often and you never can tell what Magic may fall your way!!!
> (Oh and it is my obligation to tell you that some on here DO bite so be careful... )



I can't imagine who you would be talking about. 

Welcome Joe!

Sounds like you have had a bumpy road. The great part of a love for Disney is that WDW will always be there. Even when people from your past are not, you can still go and create new memories. 

I think its awesome that your friend is going with you. 

I might know a couple women who will be at POP the same time as you.... Dont worry one only bites if you into that sort of thing


----------



## AGrumpyFan

Hello my name is Brian. im newly Single again myself and i have a 7 yr old daughter and my next disney trip will be sometime next year  but dont know when yet because of her school. . but i wish everyone a safe trip when they do go


----------



## Jenroc

PirateMel said:


> Thank you, was just talking about that, since I am taking my 15yr old cousin for her first plane ride, that would suck.  Hope tomorrow night is much calmer, or as CDN would say, may need the PS bags.



Hey Mel
Have a "mick-tab-u-lous" time for your birthday !!!!
   
Can't wait until we are all there at the same time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello my name is Brian. im newly Single again myself and i have a 7 yr old daughter and my next disney trip will be sometime next year  but dont know when yet because of her school. . but i wish everyone a safe trip when they do go



OH OH OH Im first

Welcome Brian!


----------



## Sha

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello my name is Brian. im newly Single again myself and i have a 7 yr old daughter and my next disney trip will be sometime next year  but dont know when yet because of her school. . but i wish everyone a safe trip when they do go



hi Brian... glad you found the thread. welcome!


----------



## black562

I don't bite.....I nibble, bit I don't bite.  Then again...always willing to try new and exciting things!!!


----------



## acm563

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello my name is Brian. im newly Single again myself and i have a 7 yr old daughter and my next disney trip will be sometime next year  but dont know when yet because of her school. . but i wish everyone a safe trip when they do go


----------



## Jenroc

black562 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joe and I just wanted to say hey.  I'm newly single and going to WDW in a month.  I was going to take my fiance back (proposed in front of the castle last year) but she left me recently, so now its a guy's trip with my good friend...but at least I'm going.  Not sure how its going to feel but WDW has alot more tradition for me that I can't break.
> 
> 1.  Me and Dad went every year up until his death when I was 25 years old.
> 
> 2.  Got married and Honeymooned at WDW and returned twice more with my wife before the marriage came to an abrupt end on Christmas.
> 
> 3.  Met someone new and proposed at WDW...now single again when she decided she didn't "love me like that" anymore.
> 
> Needless to say, its mine and Dad's place and I can't let that change no matter what.....but still hoping I'll meet someone as passionate as I am about Disney.  I even had a whole room decorated with all my things...all Disney (before having to sell the house).
> 
> Here's to hoping!!!



Hi Joe .... glad to see you made it to this thread.  Did you check out the Singles Trip to WDW Part 2 yet ??  It is pretty much the same fantastically-crazy bunch as here but we are planning an amazing trip next October for more than 30 people to meet up and have a blast !!!!



Sha said:


> a very large envelope. Not fond of having to say what it is on the outside of the envelope for your government   sort of spoils it (or does that get removed before it is delivered to you????)



I promise I won't look at that before I open it !!


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I don't bite.....I nibble, bit I don't bite.  Then again...always willing to try new and exciting things!!!


Well thats what Carrie says as well so you two should get along really well


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I don't bite.....I nibble, bit I don't bite.  Then again...always willing to try new and exciting things!!!



oh boy you will fit right in.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I'll be at the world from Aug 28-Sept 5 on the free dining package.  We're staying at the Pop.  Its funny, I honeymooned at the Pop, took my fiance (after I proposed the first day) to the Pop....but I still love the Pop, isn't that strange.  In terms of values, Pop is great, Riverside for Mod and Deluxe is Poly all the way.
> 
> So far, I've stayed at the Poly, Beach Club, Riverside (Dixie Landings), Caribbean Beach, All Star Sports, Music, Movies and Pop Century....and stayed at each many times.  Wilderness Lodge will come one day or another....



Joe...I will be at PoP Aug 29-Sept 2nd and some others will be there before me and I have been warned of a hitch hiking ghost or two that might crash my not so solo ) so look for signs on the doors and you will find us


----------



## Jenroc

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello my name is Brian. im newly Single again myself and i have a 7 yr old daughter and my next disney trip will be sometime next year  but dont know when yet because of her school. . but i wish everyone a safe trip when they do go



Hi Grumpy ...... welcome to this crazy bunch !!!!  
check out this thread .....   
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26436413#post26436413
Let us know if you can join us - the more the merrier !!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> I don't bite.....I nibble, bit I don't bite.  Then again...always willing to try new and exciting things!!!



 

Rock on


----------



## black562

Ok, first, what will be on the door and what do I need to place on my door?  Second, if I'm not mistaken, is Carrie from Connecticut?   I have such a funny story about that...I'll never forget the quote "Its ok, we're from Connecticut"!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> Ok, first, what will be on the door and what do I need to place on my door?  Second, if I'm not mistaken, is Carrie from Connecticut?   I have such a funny story about that...I'll never forget the quote "Its ok, we're from Connecticut"!!!



 

Carrie is from Connecticut

Its all ok cause I'm from Connecticut yes


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Ok, first, what will be on the door and what do I need to place on my door?  Second, if I'm not mistaken, is Carrie from Connecticut?   I have such a funny story about that...I'll never forget the quote "Its ok, we're from Connecticut"!!!


lmaorof...well first off you can never tell what we will put on our door  but I will let you know before we go...I will have to PM you to tell you what was my original plan for a sign on my car when we went on our July 4th adventure...heheheheh...as for Carrie...ummm, maybe....hey Carrie.....   and yes I need to hear this story...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lmaorof...well first off you can never tell what we will put on our door  but I will let you know before we go...I will have to PM you to tell you what was my original plan for a sign on my car when we went on our July 4th adventure...heheheheh...as for Carrie...ummm, maybe....hey Carrie.....   and yes I need to hear this story...



Well... this one time I met a guy from WV ........


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Well... this one time I met a guy from WV ........



Now Carrie you KNOW how dangerous it is to start something like a story here ...you did that once before and I took it and ran with it and we had 10 pages of posting on it...lol


----------



## Master Mason

black562 said:


> Ok, first, what will be on the door and what do I need to place on my door?  Second, if I'm not mistaken, is Carrie from Connecticut?   I have such a funny story about that...I'll never forget the quote "Its ok, we're from Connecticut"!!!




It's like the markings on the door for passover...lmao


----------



## black562

Ok, gotta tell the story, can't stand it any longer.  

So I was at the Magic Kingdom one day (Honeymoon, but that's ok right).  There are Mickey & Minnie topiaries on the path to Tomorrowland that alot of folks take photos of with the castle in the background.  Here's a family UP IN THE FLOWER GARDEN with their ARMS AROUND the topiaries...one lady standing on the walkway taking the picture.  A castmember walks up and is like "whoa, what are you doing, they can't be up in there, they need to get out of there".  

Without even a blink, the lady turns to the castmember and says "oh its ok, we're from Connecticut."  

This stopped us in our tracks and looked eye to eye with the castmember like "what did she just say???"  I've never been nor seen anyone else so stumped.


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> It's like the markings on the door for passover...lmao


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Now Carrie you KNOW how dangerous it is to start something like a story here ...you did that once before and I took it and ran with it and we had 10 pages of posting on it...lol



Yes mother geez hehehe



Master Mason said:


> It's like the markings on the door for passover...lmao



Something like that.. I was just going to hang angy's bra on the door
hahahaha


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> It's like the markings on the door for passover...lmao


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> Ok, gotta tell the story, can't stand it any longer.
> 
> So I was at the Magic Kingdom one day (Honeymoon, but that's ok right).  There are Mickey & Minnie topiaries on the path to Tomorrowland that alot of folks take photos of with the castle in the background.  Here's a family UP IN THE FLOWER GARDEN with their ARMS AROUND the topiaries...one lady standing on the walkway taking the picture.  A castmember walks up and is like "whoa, what are you doing, they can't be up in there, they need to get out of there".
> 
> Without even a blink, the lady turns to the castmember and says "oh its ok, we're from Connecticut."
> 
> This stopped us in our tracks and looked eye to eye with the castmember like "what did she just say???"  I've never been nor seen anyone else so stumped.




I don't understand. We are topiarie huggers here in CT. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Ok, gotta tell the story, can't stand it any longer.
> 
> So I was at the Magic Kingdom one day (Honeymoon, but that's ok right).  There are Mickey & Minnie topiaries on the path to Tomorrowland that alot of folks take photos of with the castle in the background.  Here's a family UP IN THE FLOWER GARDEN with their ARMS AROUND the topiaries...one lady standing on the walkway taking the picture.  A castmember walks up and is like "whoa, what are you doing, they can't be up in there, they need to get out of there".
> 
> Without even a blink, the lady turns to the castmember and says "oh its ok, we're from Connecticut."
> 
> This stopped us in our tracks and looked eye to eye with the castmember like "what did she just say???"  I've never been nor seen anyone else so stumped.



Nope, wasnt our carrie as she doesnt do hugs....(or maybe that is just the reason that she claims she does not.....!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Nope, wasnt our carrie as she doesnt do hugs....(or maybe that is just the reason that she claims she does not.....!!!!!!!!!!!)



I plan to recreate this story in August. Word


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yes mother geez hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that.. I was just going to hang angy's bra on the door
> hahahaha



..lol...and ummm...what gives you the impression he would recognize my bra??????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ..lol...and ummm...what gives you the impression he would recognize my bra??????



How many rooms at pop will have a bra on the door.. 

not thinking many

This is where I get to ask Joe if he wears boxers or briefs.. need to know what to look for on his door

Tighty whites need not apply hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I plan to recreate this story in August. Word



and I will be there to take pictures...but when u get caught do NOT blame it on me...which leads to yet another story...
Plutos tail was just kind of ever so inviting for being pulled and so I said only half jokingly to G...hey go up there and pull Plutos tail...and so being the typical mothers child that he is..what does he do and go up there and PRETEND he is really going to do it...to which a stern cast memeber looked at him shook her finger at him and said "Sir we frown upon those things here at DW" and what did the little squealer do but say...Blame it on Mom she told me to do it....  Of course I just stood there all innocently


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> How many rooms at pop will have a bra on the door..
> 
> not thinking many
> 
> This is where I get to ask Joe if he wears boxers or briefs.. need to know what to look for on his door
> 
> Tighty whites need not apply hehe



Just curious...will those be lime green bras??


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> How many rooms at pop will have a bra on the door..
> 
> not thinking many
> 
> This is where I get to ask Joe if he wears boxers or briefs.. need to know what to look for on his door
> 
> Tighty whites need not apply hehe


and this is the VERY reason men are scared of you dear daughter( and for the newbies..no Carrie isnt really my daughter) What was it Mrs Potts says to the beast...Gently....gently...so slowly...slowly Carrie


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and this is the VERY reason men are scared of you dear daughter( and for the newbies..no Carrie isnt really my daughter) What was it Mrs Potts says to the beast...Gently....gently...so slowly...slowly Carrie



Oh brother


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Just curious...will those be lime green bras??


Well actually I do have a dis green one....lol..but I doubt we could get by with it on the door...maybe innoncently laid in the window????  
(dont give us ideas dear....lol)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well actually I do have a dis green one....lol..but I doubt we could get by with it on the door...maybe innoncently laid in the window????
> (dont give us ideas dear....lol)



All lurkers at pop during those dates are going to be walking around POP looking haha


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well actually I do have a dis green one....lol..but I doubt we could get by with it on the door...maybe innoncently laid in the window????
> (dont give us ideas dear....lol)



Hey everyone...you will be able to find the DIS Boards singles by the lime green bras and/or boxers strung from the door knobs or windows...or maybe in the parking lot too who really knows where they will end up.  You all have a great trip!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> All lurkers at pop during those dates are going to be walking around POP looking haha



OMG...what have we started....    y'all are killing me today


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Hey everyone...you will be able to find the DIS Boards singles by the lime green bras and/or boxers strung from the door knobs or windows...or maybe in the parking lot too who really knows where they will end up.  You all have a great trip!!


A new trend perhaps..and we can say we owe it all to YOU


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> Hey everyone...you will be able to find the DIS Boards singles by the lime green bras and/or boxers strung from the door knobs or windows...or maybe in the parking lot too who really knows where they will end up.  You all have a great trip!!



Someone might have ended up in a Lawn chair at 2am last time. Check there also


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> A new trend perhaps..and we can say we owe it all to YOU




Well at least I will be there in spirit!


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Well at least I will be there in spirit!


aha so maybe u r the second hitch hiking ghost I was warned of


----------



## acm563

and on a serious note

I received an email with discount rates for Disney Visa holders for September dates if anyone didnt catch the free dining instead.....


----------



## black562

Hey, is this Disney or Vegas????  

Well lets see, I AM a magician, so you never know WHAT might end up WHERE, but don't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Hey, is this Disney or Vegas????
> 
> Well lets see, I AM a magician, so you never know WHAT might end up WHERE, but don't say I didn't warn ya.



We are scared....very very scared.....(yea right)


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> Hey, is this Disney or Vegas????
> 
> Well lets see, I AM a magician, so you never know WHAT might end up WHERE, but don't say I didn't warn ya.



Ohhh can you pull a rabbit out of your.. 

Darn family board


----------



## black562

acm563 said:


> aha so maybe u r the second hitch hiking ghost I was warned of



Well what about me?  Joe Black, angel of death, and you just met me....I dunno, but I think there's room for a thousand, any volunteers?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhh can you pull a rabbit out of your..
> 
> Darn family board


Or make you disappear....to.....????????????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Or make you disappear....to.....????????????



Hardy har har hehe


----------



## acm563

DISCLAIMER: The aforementioned Angel...aka ME!!! will not be responsible for anyone other than herself at any time during her not so solo trip to the World on Aug 29- Sept 2nd......

   

there...now that is done we can get back to the discussion and magic tricks...


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Well what about me?  Joe Black, angel of death, and you just met me....I dunno, but I think there's room for a thousand, any volunteers?


Well thats for the Haunted Mansion ride...not this one....


----------



## black562

Well, I can tell you that a Le Cellier pretzel breadstick makes a great magic wand....could also be useful for other things as well, I'm still working on that!!!


----------



## tomerin

wow is all i can say. i guess i had buy some lime green boxers. 

what an introduction to this group. thats what i needed now some funny threads to read. 

well recently my wife decided that she no longer wanted to be married. i will skip the drama etec so here i am. soon to be single but still a great guy and still  a lover. well at this moment a disney lover anyway.

i have 2 great sons, 20 and 18 both attending college so i thought i was entering our get re-auqainted years. well i guess she wanted to get re-aquainted with her single years. so now i am free to move on and live again and visit my happy place more often WDW!!!!


honestly dont know when my next trip will be. my younger son said he is looking foward to going with me to the world and have a great time. sometimes when you think kids are kids they go and fool you by acting like an incredible adult.

btw i am 52 and the kids at my store where i work tell me i am cute. well cute for an "old Guy" anyway. but i will take any compliment i can get

well i now have another group to frequent and hope to get to know you all better.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Well, I can tell you that a Le Cellier pretzel breadstick makes a great magic wand....could also be useful for other things as well, I'm still working on that!!!


----------



## buena vista

Geez people, it's "bedknobs and broomsticks" not doorknobs and breadsticks.


----------



## acm563

tomerin said:


> wow is all i can say. i guess i had buy some lime green boxers.
> 
> what an introduction to this group. thats what i needed now some funny threads to read.
> 
> well recently my wife decided that she no longer wanted to be married. i will skip the drama etec so here i am. soon to be single but still a great guy and still  a lover. well at this moment a disney lover anyway.
> 
> i have 2 great sons, 20 and 18 both attending college so i thought i was entering our get re-auqainted years. well i guess she wanted to get re-aquainted with her single years. so now i am free to move on and live again and visit my happy place more often WDW!!!!
> 
> 
> honestly dont know when my next trip will be. my younger son said he is looking foward to going with me to the world and have a great time. sometimes when you think kids are kids they go and fool you by acting like an incredible adult.
> 
> btw i am 52 and the kids at my store where i work tell me i am cute. well cute for an "old Guy" anyway. but i will take any compliment i can get
> 
> well i now have another group to frequent and hope to get to know you all better.



  feel free to join in on the fun and laughter is always the best medicine....


----------



## black562

Well what can I say...an unbreakable toy is useful for breaking other toys!!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Geez people, it's "bedknobs and broomsticks" not doorknobs and breadsticks.



As always Tom..U post just when we need you the most


----------



## GIR-Prototype

black562 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joe and I just wanted to say hey.  I'm newly single and going to WDW in a month.  I was going to take my fiance back (proposed in front of the castle last year) but she left me recently, so now its a guy's trip with my good friend...but at least I'm going.  Not sure how its going to feel but WDW has alot more tradition for me that I can't break.
> 
> 1.  Me and Dad went every year up until his death when I was 25 years old.
> 
> 2.  Got married and Honeymooned at WDW and returned twice more with my wife before the marriage came to an abrupt end on Christmas.
> 
> 3.  Met someone new and proposed at WDW...now single again when she decided she didn't "love me like that" anymore.
> 
> Needless to say, its mine and Dad's place and I can't let that change no matter what.....but still hoping I'll meet someone as passionate as I am about Disney.  I even had a whole room decorated with all my things...all Disney (before having to sell the house).
> 
> Here's to hoping!!!



And here I am, the good friend going to Disney with him. So, hello everybody.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Carrieannew said:


> All lurkers at pop during those dates are going to be walking around POP looking haha



I just might have to turn around and head back down after my trip!


----------



## Sha

tomerin said:


> wow is all i can say. i guess i had buy some lime green boxers.
> 
> what an introduction to this group. thats what i needed now some funny threads to read.
> 
> well recently my wife decided that she no longer wanted to be married. i will skip the drama etec so here i am. soon to be single but still a great guy and still  a lover. well at this moment a disney lover anyway.
> 
> i have 2 great sons, 20 and 18 both attending college so i thought i was entering our get re-auqainted years. well i guess she wanted to get re-aquainted with her single years. so now i am free to move on and live again and visit my happy place more often WDW!!!!
> 
> 
> honestly dont know when my next trip will be. my younger son said he is looking foward to going with me to the world and have a great time. sometimes when you think kids are kids they go and fool you by acting like an incredible adult.
> 
> btw i am 52 and the kids at my store where i work tell me i am cute. well cute for an "old Guy" anyway. but i will take any compliment i can get
> 
> well i now have another group to frequent and hope to get to know you all better.



Welcome to the thread! never old here... not allowed


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> And here I am, the good friend going to Disney with him. So, hello everybody.


  and since everyone else will ask....Stats please


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Geez people, it's "bedknobs and broomsticks" not doorknobs and breadsticks.



HAHA


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I just might have to turn around and head back down after my trip!


Well...since you are going to be in the "general" vicinity I think you should make your way on farther south  add a couple m ore days toyour vacation I am sure the girls would love it


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> And here I am, the good friend going to Disney with him. So, hello everybody.



Welcome... hope you enjoy the trip too!


----------



## black562

For the record, I never said anything about doorknobs....

But now that you mention it!!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

hey...is that nightly chat still happening?  I haven't been on in awhile and didn't know if it was still going.


----------



## black562

I scared them all away...


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I scared them all away...



we're here...it would take a lot to scare off this group.  Tends to quiet down more at the end of the day as the east coasters go to get their beauty sleep.


----------



## acm563

Havent been into chat for a while sand ...and ummm..

...dont think so Joe we are a fearless tactful crowd thats all.....


----------



## black562

End of day???   Sleep????  I'm not familiar with those terms anymore.  Not sleeping much, not eating much, too much on my mind...I'm sure y'all know the feeling.


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> And here I am, the good friend going to Disney with him. So, hello everybody.



Hello good friend going with Joe.. do you have a name?
I love Wall-e great movie 




KyDerbyMan said:


> I just might have to turn around and head back down after my trip!



Its going to be a blast. You should


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> we're here...it would take a lot to scare off this group.  Tends to quiet down more at the end of the day as the east coasters go to get their beauty sleep.


 and actually I am on salary so if I am on pc it means I am also working  so there will be great moments of silence where you can all breathe a sigh of relief and take a break from my banter.....( I get on my own nerves sometimes... )..and then we come back and change course....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> and since everyone else will ask....Stats please



Uh...I'm 27, 5'7" about 240lbs (and dropping thankfully), been single for over three years (gah!), boxer briefs, I enjoy literature (traditional prose, *some* poetry, and comic books), I'm a foodie, and my primary hobby is photography.

You can see my work at...well, I was going to post a link to my online gallery, but apparently I need 10 posts first.


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Havent been into chat for a while sand ...and ummm..
> 
> ...dont think so Joe we are a fearless tactful crowd thats all.....



ok didn't think so, hadn't heard it mentioned in awhile.


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> For the record, I never said anything about doorknobs....



 poetic license.. just a commentary on the door marking conversation a few pages ago. doorknobs has a better ring to it than "key card readers".


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hello good friend going with Joe.. do you have a name?
> I love Wall-e great movie
> Its going to be a blast. You should



And yes Carrie it is going to be a blast...as much as the May and July trips .....maybe more...( hmm, do you think that is possible???)


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Welcome... hope you enjoy the trip too!



Thank you, I have every intention of enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> Uh...I'm 27, 5'7" about 240lbs (and dropping thankfully), been single for over three years (gah!), boxer briefs, I enjoy literature (traditional prose, *some* poetry, and comic books), I'm a foodie, and my primary hobby is photography.
> 
> You can see my work at...well, I was going to post a link to my online gallery, but apparently I need 10 posts first.



hehe he said boxer briefs

See angy I didnt scare the guys away with my question!

Still dont know you name friend going with joe


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> poetic license.. just a commentary on the door marking conversation a few pages ago. doorknobs has a better ring to it than "key card readers".



ahhh..be still my beating heart...a poet... I knew there was a reason I loved you so much Tom.....(platonically) a true Knight in Shining Armour actually with Cleo your awesome steed.....


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> Uh...I'm 27, 5'7" about 240lbs (and dropping thankfully), been single for over three years (gah!), boxer briefs, I enjoy literature (traditional prose, *some* poetry, and comic books), I'm a foodie, and my primary hobby is photography.
> 
> You can see my work at...well, I was going to post a link to my online gallery, but apparently I need 10 posts first.



you can definitely build those post counts here

look forward to seeing the pics. that is one of my hobbies too. Some really good photographers post/lurk around here too (Timeless and Master Mason). 
what server do you use for your pics?


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> and actually I am on salary so if I am on pc it means I am also working  so there will be great moments of silence where you can all breathe a sigh of relief and take a break from my banter.....( I get on my own nerves sometimes... )..and then we come back and change course....




hee hee I knew that would get you guys talking again


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> Hello good friend going with Joe.. do you have a name?
> I love Wall-e great movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be a blast. You should



My name's Robert Farley Jr.


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> hehe he said boxer briefs
> 
> See angy I didnt scare the guys away with my question!
> 
> Still dont know you name friend going with joe



hmm has he set a new precedent?  Should we now require all the men to give us their boxer/briefs/boxer briefs status?


----------



## Sha

Im going to guess his name is Robert or something like that

(i cheated for that answer)


----------



## black562

Well if you want to know what kind of person I am, have a look at my youtube page.  There are three videos, two from Disney, that I made for my fiance (at the time).  They're still on there so have a look at what I spent hours creating...all questions should be answered.

http://www.youtube.com/black562


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> ahhh..be still my beating heart...a poet... I knew there was a reason I loved you so much Tom.....(platonically) a true Knight in Shining Armour actually with Cleo your awesome steed.....



aww, thanks Ang  

as for shining armor and trusty steeds, today's t-storms resulted in a soaked business suit and a cowering pooch.


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> My name's Robert Farley Jr.



Nice to meet you Robert



sand2270 said:


> hmm has he set a new precedent?  Should we now require all the men to give us their boxer/briefs/boxer briefs status?



I agree. Word


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> you can definitely build those post counts here
> 
> look forward to seeing the pics. that is one of my hobbies too. Some really good photographers post/lurk around here too (Timeless and Master Mason).
> what server do you use for your pics?



I use DeviantArt to host mine, in two more posts I can point you directly at it.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> aww, thanks Ang
> 
> as for shining armor and trusty steeds, today's t-storms resulted in a soaked business suit and a cowering pooch.


Aww poor Cleo...I didnt want to hurt her feelings by posting that she reminds me of Cringer from HeMan sometimes but Battlecat at others....


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> I agree. Word



LOL I am heading home.  Peace Out!!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Well if you want to know what kind of person I am, have a look at my youtube page.  There are three videos, two from Disney, that I made for my fiance (at the time).  They're still on there so have a look at what I spent hours creating...all questions should be answered.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/black562



I never realized that youtube had pages


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> LOL I am heading home.  Peace Out!!



Peace love and chicken grease

Try not to slack off tomorrow will ya
geez


----------



## ttester9612

Okay PPL I had to take a breather, I'm up to page 202.. have y'all (one word) been bored today?   



dismem98 said:


> For what it's worth my motto is:
> 
> Boys rock
> Girls rule!!



Patty, I pray your not near Hurricane Dolly today.  



Master Mason said:


> So now the answer to yesterdays mystry is revealed.  Carrie wants to go to KY, land of the easy guys.
> 
> Dinner is at 6:30, if you get on the plane right now, you still have time to make it.



Sorry no flights available, I guess I have to get there by    Save some food for me, I'll be there in a few days



PirateMel said:


> I am so bored at work today - 10 hours feels like forever, but the reading is keeping me busy



   Mel, only one more day...  



Carrieannew said:


> Nope I do not
> 
> I dont do hugs
> I dont do emotional junk



I beg your pardon.... 



PirateMel said:


> Nah, most everyone who was trying to work, probably left to go home.
> Temporary reprive.
> Hopefully everyone will keep me entertained tomorrow - flight doesn't leave until 9pm



    Just keep thinking only a few more hours....count sheep tonight so you can sleep..


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> I use DeviantArt to host mine, in two more posts I can point you directly at it.



sounds good


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Well if you want to know what kind of person I am, have a look at my youtube page.  There are three videos, two from Disney, that I made for my fiance (at the time).  They're still on there so have a look at what I spent hours creating...all questions should be answered.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/black562


Thanks for sharing this...and good song on the main one...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> Nice to meet you Robert
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Word



Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> Nice to meet you too.



One more post
You can do it


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> One more post
> You can do it



I can do it all night long.


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> I can do it all night long.



You WV boys are interesting


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> I can do it all night long.



well that was a good one to reach 10 on


----------



## Jenroc

tomerin said:


> wow is all i can say. i guess i had buy some lime green boxers.
> 
> what an introduction to this group. thats what i needed now some funny threads to read.
> 
> well recently my wife decided that she no longer wanted to be married. i will skip the drama etec so here i am. soon to be single but still a great guy and still  a lover. well at this moment a disney lover anyway.
> 
> i have 2 great sons, 20 and 18 both attending college so i thought i was entering our get re-auqainted years. well i guess she wanted to get re-aquainted with her single years. so now i am free to move on and live again and visit my happy place more often WDW!!!!
> 
> 
> honestly dont know when my next trip will be. my younger son said he is looking foward to going with me to the world and have a great time. sometimes when you think kids are kids they go and fool you by acting like an incredible adult.
> 
> btw i am 52 and the kids at my store where i work tell me i am cute. well cute for an "old Guy" anyway. but i will take any compliment i can get
> 
> well i now have another group to frequent and hope to get to know you all better.



WELCOME !!!!!!  We are always pleased to have another lost soul join our merry ban of mickey-tastic people !!!



GIR-Prototype said:


> And here I am, the good friend going to Disney with him. So, hello everybody.



HELLO to you too !!!



KyDerbyMan said:


> I just might have to turn around and head back down after my trip!



I can see troubel a brewin' !!!   



black562 said:


> I scared them all away...



They didn't go away ..... they are plotting their next move !!!    



black562 said:


> Well if you want to know what kind of person I am, have a look at my youtube page.  There are three videos, two from Disney, that I made for my fiance (at the time).  They're still on there so have a look at what I spent hours creating...all questions should be answered.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/black562



Awesome videos !!!


----------



## black562

Carrieannew said:


> You WV boys are interesting



Aim to please (and rarely miss).  But seriously....wait, is there a such thing as serious in this room?

You haven't had time to watch those videos yet.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> well that was a good one to reach 10 on


lmaorof...I would say that WAS a 10 and I swear he reminds me of my boy toy...lol....hey JTFOREVER>>>>>>>>>


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> One more post
> You can do it



Carrie was also the inspiration for the little train that could..



GIR-Prototype said:


> I can do it all night long.



friendly word to the wise .. there are a number of disers who feast on double entendres around here, so be careful. that's all I'm saying about that. 

that said, you're a good friend to be going with Joe during this time.. Disney is the perfect antidote for most of life's icky stuff.


----------



## Carrieannew

black562 said:


> Aim to please (and rarely miss).  But seriously....wait, is there a such thing as serious in this room?
> 
> You haven't had time to watch those videos yet.



Seriously 

Oh you have no idea

Nope not yet.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Aim to please (and rarely miss).  But seriously....wait, is there a such thing as serious in this room?
> 
> You haven't had time to watch those videos yet.


Hey, I watched one....the one that made me cry....dang it that song has sentimental value here my dear.....so not sure this cold cold heart can handle the others


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Carrie was also the inspiration for the little train that could..
> 
> 
> 
> friendly word to the wise .. there are a number of disers who feast on double entendres around here, so be careful. that's all I'm saying about that.
> 
> that said, you're a good friend to be going with Joe during this time.. Disney is the perfect antidote for most of life's icky stuff.



Tom
What did I tell you about big words


----------



## black562

Well the Biltmore and one of the Disney videos are sentimental, the third is funny.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> friendly word to the wise .. there are a number of disers who feast on double entendres around here, so be careful. that's all I'm saying about that.
> 
> .



A very wise friend once told me to take a man at his word and to NEVER read anything into what he says other than WHAT he says...so how in the world could any of us EVER misunderstand a thing that any of you sweet gents may ever say????    I know I NEVER would......


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Well the Biltmore and one of the Disney videos are sentimental, the third is funny.


OK i will go back and recheck but if you leave me in tears I will be ever so upset with you


----------



## black562

Would you believe I'm actually a very quiet person....


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Tom
> What did I tell you about big words



the same thing you told me about boys from WV and KY. 

you know better than to bait me.


----------



## black562

acm563 said:


> OK i will go back and recheck but if you leave me in tears I will be ever so upset with you



Curious, was it the Disney video that made you cry?  The one with the Sugarland song?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Carrieannew said:


> You WV boys are interesting



Thank you, we aim to please and rarely miss.



Sha said:


> well that was a good one to reach 10 on



I thought so too!  



black562 said:


> Aim to please (and rarely miss).  But seriously....wait, is there a such thing as serious in this room?
> 
> You haven't had time to watch those videos yet.



You should have asked, "Why not so serious?" considering the current hit movie.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> the same thing you told me about boys from WV and KY.
> 
> you know better than to bait me.



No I dont bait
Was told last night my hook was empty when I did that.


----------



## black562

Katherine Hepburn once said "If you obey all the rules, you'll miss all the fun."

Applies so well doesn't it?


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> Thank you, we aim to please and rarely miss.


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome to the NEWBIES.  I would say jump right on in and share your LOVE for Disney,,but you've already done that.    

Happy BIRTHDAY to Tom and Jen...it's almost time to     Does Thelma and Louise need to make another trip up North.   



black562 said:


> I don't bite.....I nibble, bit I don't bite.  Then again...always willing to try new and exciting things!!!





acm563 said:


> Well thats what Carrie says as well so you two should get along really well



    



sand2270 said:


> Just curious...will those be lime green bras??



Well I'm not suppose to say anything, but I heard that Thelma might have one or two in her dresser drawer.    But don't tell anyone 




Sha said:


> Welcome to the thread! never old here... not allowed



That's what she keeps telling me to......


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Would you believe I'm actually a very quiet person....



Actually I WOULD believe that.....
How old did you say you are????


----------



## GIR-Prototype

You can see my photography at www.gir-prototype.deviantart.com/gallery

I hadn't posted anything in a while due to computer problems, but if you keep an eye on it, sometime this week I'll start posting up a storm. I have Las Vegas pics and at least one shoot with a model to post.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> Actually I WOULD believe that.....
> How old did you say you are????



He's old enough to know better, but still too young to care.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> A very wise friend once told me to take a man at his word and to NEVER read anything into what he says other than WHAT he says...so how in the world could any of us EVER misunderstand a thing that any of you sweet gents may ever say????    I know I NEVER would......



in your case, it isn't about misunderstanding anything, but understanding all too well.

sage advice btw


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Curious, was it the Disney video that made you cry?  The one with the Sugarland song?


You say it best, when you say nothing at all...(not sure if that is the title or not)


----------



## black562

I be 35 in a couple weeks.  I'm shy until I get to know someone, then, uhhh....not so shy.

And then there's the biting...errr, ummm.....bad Joe, no bite!!!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> in your case, it isn't about misunderstanding anything, but understanding all too well.
> 
> sage advice btw




...but thats because you understand all too well....


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I be 35 in a couple weeks.  I'm shy until I get to know someone, then, uhhh....not so shy.
> 
> And then there's the biting...errr, ummm.....bad Joe, no bite!!!!



I do not bite that is Carrie dept.....  and since I am her "mother" i promise to look the other way


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, quick post before going to work. . .I couldn't read it all cause I ran out of time and have to shower and get to work. . .

Welcome to ALL the new single guys who joined us today. . .This is a fun group of people, jump right in and get in on the action.

As for WDW trips. . .I'll be at POR/BWI from Aug 22 to Aug 30, feel free to join in the fun and say Hi. . .

Okay, that's it. . .gotta run. . .bye for now. . .


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I've got to leave the house for a bit, but I'll be back. </Austrian Accent>


----------



## black562

Someone has TWO Disney videos left to watch...you had to go and watch the sobbiest video first didn't you?


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, that's it. . .gotta run. . .bye for now. . .


Have a good evening darcy...

and Teresa....shhhh you should not share ALL of my secrets ( Victoria or otherwise) 

and on the other note I think we need to make a visit up north soon.....there was so much we missed....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> and on the other note I think we need to make a visit up north soon.....there was so much we missed....



But we are going to fly or take the train the next time.  No more long car trips for me at least not up North.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Someone has TWO Disney videos left to watch...you had to go and watch the sobbiest video first didn't you?


Yes. leave it to me..if it is a sad song, or movie or book it will be the one I choose...I did that the night before last with a movie and I havent watched tv in forever....ugghhh..but I did watch your funny moments as well but then was sidetracked by a related video of angry old lady at WDW....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> But we are going to fly or take the train the next time.  No more long car trips for me at least not up North.


Me either...eeekkk...I still havent finished getting the car fixed as I am making them clean the seats....and fix a scratch..... about all I did was get the window fixed....

and hmmm it just occurred to me..are you a jinx TT  my car and Mousecops???


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> and hmmm it just occurred to me..are you a jinx TT  my car and Mousecops???



 Not me...I was no where near those cars. The devil was around yours and Mother Nature had her own desire on MouseCop.


----------



## black562

Well right now, I can't listen to music cause everything I turn on reminds me of...well, you know.  I'm not sleeping hardly at all, nor eating much at all.  We went to the Smokeys just a couple weeks ago on the most romantic trip in a long time...how on earth does it go south THAT FAST???  At least with my wife, there was a distance for a few months prior....but all of a sudden like that, whew....I'm a wreck I tell  ya, a total mess.

These boards seem to be my only relief.


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Well right now, I can't listen to music cause everything I turn on reminds me of...well, you know.  I'm not sleeping hardly at all, nor eating much at all.  We went to the Smokeys just a couple weeks ago on the most romantic trip in a long time...how on earth does it go south THAT FAST???  At least with my wife, there was a distance for a few months prior....but all of a sudden like that, whew....I'm a wreck I tell  ya, a total mess.
> 
> These boards seem to be my only relief.


Well then post away and we will all listen....we have all been there, know what it feels like....we dont have the answers but we are all here to support our friends.... and something else another wise friend once told me was that the only way forward is back...and if you really stop and think about it that also is true.... because every pain we go thru is a lesson we need to learn and if we dont learn it we ARE going to go back and go thru it again in a different manner.....


----------



## acm563

...and on a lighter note...I also do dream interpretations..free of charge I am perfecting a skill I never realized I had....since I never get into a deep enough sleep to dream I get my "jollies" psycho analyzing everyone else


----------



## black562

Well, it has to be done...so......


----------



## ttester9612

OMG, is this you?  If so, you are cute.  The girls will be after you on this board.  If only I as 20 yrs younger  



black562 said:


> Well, it has to be done...so......


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Well, it has to be done...so......



Well darn...what ever will the secret service agents hired to keep you safe think of you blowing your cover like that.....

Nice pic btw


----------



## PirateMel

Wow,
I go for a walk and wham.
You were supposes to keep me busy TOMORROW people, while I try to work.

Welcome newbies - just one year ago that was me 

Nice place to meet new friends and foget all Life's worries.  Disney has a way of healing most everything.

It't official, just printed the boarding passes -


----------



## black562

Woops...did I start something....oh well.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OMG, is this you?  If so, you are cute.  The girls will be after you on this board.  If only I as 20 yrs younger



Didnt my boy toy episode teach you anything Teresa....age is only a number...

and hmmm just put on your Louise hat ...you had no problem with that young pilot at the bar....


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Wow,
> 
> 
> It't official, just printed the boarding passes -


 YAY!!! There is nothing like that moment when you get to print the boarding pass to make it all so VERY real.... You will have an awesome time...Be safe my dear....


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Peace love and chicken grease
> 
> Try not to slack off tomorrow will ya
> geez



i know huh i really should try to get some work done.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> i know huh i really should try to get some work done.



 wb  I too should really be doing some work myself but this board and emails have been addictive today....


----------



## black562

I'm going to the house (I'm at a friend's) and I'll be back within the hour....y'all best be in here....I mean it.....not kidding.....I have a pretzel breadstick and a doorknob and I'm NOT afraid to use them.


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> YAY!!! There is nothing like that moment when you get to print the boarding pass to make it all so VERY real.... You will have an awesome time...Be safe my dear....



Thank you, in charge of my cousin's kid so have to this time.
She is all packed and really excited, hope she can keep up with this old lady


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> It't official, just printed the boarding passes -



Oh yea, Mel is on her way now..She has her boarding pass   



acm563 said:


> Didnt my boy toy episode teach you anything Teresa....age is only a number...
> 
> and hmmm just put on your Louise hat ...you had no problem with that young pilot at the bar....



 Now Thelma you were suppose to keep that quiet about the pilot.  I do have an image I have to keep up with.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Thank you, in charge of my cousin's kid so have to this time.
> She is all packed and really excited, hope she can keep up with this old lady



I am betting she will be exhausted and begging to go back to the pool for a break...lol
Make sure you take plenty of pics


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> I'm going to the house (I'm at a friend's) and I'll be back within the hour....y'all best be in here....I mean it.....not kidding.....I have a pretzel breadstick and a doorknob and I'm NOT afraid to use them.



Meaningless threats but yea yea yea...whatever...we are always here....


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> I'm going to the house (I'm at a friend's) and I'll be back within the hour....y'all best be in here....I mean it.....not kidding.....I have a pretzel breadstick and a doorknob and I'm NOT afraid to use them.



I don't know about the others, but I can't promise anything.  I normally get up at 4 am, so I usually in bed no later then 1030 pm


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Now Thelma you were suppose to keep that quiet about the pilot.  I do have an image I have to keep up with.


Well, I thought I was only shining up that image...but for now I think I am being summoned...so I will b there in a moment


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> I be 35 in a couple weeks.  I'm shy until I get to know someone, then, uhhh....not so shy.
> 
> And then there's the biting...errr, ummm.....bad Joe, no bite!!!!




no no no you have it all wrong...it's good Joe, bite more.

Geez...weren't you raised right?

(I almost didn't post this but I can't resist)


----------



## sand2270

you guys certainly kept me entertained today LOL


----------



## Jenroc

Have a great trip Mel !!!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> no no no you have it all wrong...it's good Joe, bite more.
> 
> Geez...weren't you raised right?
> 
> (I almost didn't post this but I can't resist)



Well he is from WV.. and want I heard about men from WV....let's just say the rumors might be true with the biting..


----------



## Sha

Sorry, had to step out for a bit. Friends mom isnt doing well at all. now to catch back up again



GIR-Prototype said:


> You can see my photography at www.gir-prototype.deviantart.com/gallery
> 
> I hadn't posted anything in a while due to computer problems, but if you keep an eye on it, sometime this week I'll start posting up a storm. I have Las Vegas pics and at least one shoot with a model to post.



I will bookmark it. Some good shots!



black562 said:


> Well right now, I can't listen to music cause everything I turn on reminds me of...well, you know.  I'm not sleeping hardly at all, nor eating much at all.  We went to the Smokeys just a couple weeks ago on the most romantic trip in a long time...how on earth does it go south THAT FAST???  At least with my wife, there was a distance for a few months prior....but all of a sudden like that, whew....I'm a wreck I tell  ya, a total mess.
> 
> These boards seem to be my only relief.



This board, along with some others, have helped many people with many different areas. I can say that they helped me when I first came around though was lurking for awhile (3 years ago) and was longer when I finally started posting and had gotten through the Ex BF issues.


----------



## Sha

Robert I stand corrected... you have some GREAT shots! love the pearls and you have a great eye for a shot

that "Big Clock" tower in Italy looks like the one in the Italy Pavillon in Epcot (imagine that). Was just in Germany a month ago and there was a fountain that looked familiar. I still am working on those shots. Have a lot to work on.


----------



## black562

Guess who's back.....

...uh, no, ummm, guess again.....


....no, no, wait a second.....NEVERMIND!!!!


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Guess who's back.....
> 
> ...uh, no, ummm, guess again.....
> 
> 
> ....no, no, wait a second.....NEVERMIND!!!!


hey we r in chat


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> hey we r in chat




how do you get there again?


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Guess who's back.....
> 
> ...uh, no, ummm, guess again.....
> 
> 
> ....no, no, wait a second.....NEVERMIND!!!!



What took you so long?


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> how do you get there again?


www.dismates.com then look for chat in left hand corner...click that then hgo to the parachat tan looking board


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> www.dismates.com then look for chat in left hand corner...click that then hgo to the parachat tan looking board



or try this http://www.dismates.com/chat.html


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> Robert I stand corrected... you have some GREAT shots! love the pearls and you have a great eye for a shot
> 
> that "Big Clock" tower in Italy looks like the one in the Italy Pavillon in Epcot (imagine that). Was just in Germany a month ago and there was a fountain that looked familiar. I still am working on those shots. Have a lot to work on.



Thank you, I try.
It should, that's the clock tower in the Piazza San Marco, Venice. ^_^


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> Thank you, I try.
> It should, that's the clock tower in the Piazza San Marco, Venice. ^_^


----------



## Sha

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENJENJEN!!!! Hope its wonderful!

  :jumping1     :


----------



## ANTSS2001

OMG!!  I got home at around 11"30Pm.. grab something to eat and log on.. and it is now 12:4oAM and just finished cathing up.. what a chatty day you guys had !!!





KyDerbyMan said:


> For the low, low, low price of a bottle of Woodford Reserve and a six-pack of White Castle double-cheeseburgers, anyone can get in!!!



white castle huh.. does it have to be fresh from the store or can I get the frozen one at Costco  



black562 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joe
> 
> Here's to hoping!!!
> 
> I'll be at the world from Aug 28-Sept 5 on the free dining package.  We're staying at the Pop.


'

 

Oh well... be missing you at the world.. I'll be there from the 5th to the 15th..  if you fly out around 9Am I might be able to wave goodbye...  




tomerin said:


> the kids at my store where i work tell me i am cute. well cute for an "old Guy" anyway. but i will take any compliment i can get
> 
> well i now have another group to frequent and hope to get to know you all better.



 to you too...



GIR-Prototype said:


> And here I am, the good friend going to Disney with him. So, hello everybody.



and also  to you friend of Joe Black  



ttester9612 said:


> Okay PPL I had to take a breather, I'm up to page 202.. have y'all (one word) been bored today?
> 
> ..



 T !!!  tell me about it!!!!



ttester9612 said:


> Not me...I was no where near those cars. The devil was around yours and Mother Nature had her own desire on MouseCop.



uh huh.. Ok Miss T !!!  I believe yah....  



ttester9612 said:


> OMG, is this you?  If so, you are cute.  *The girls will be after you on this board.*  If only I as 20 yrs younger



No comment...


----------



## Master Mason

black562 said:


> Well right now, I can't listen to music cause everything I turn on reminds me of...well, you know.  I'm not sleeping hardly at all, nor eating much at all.  We went to the Smokeys just a couple weeks ago on the most romantic trip in a long time...how on earth does it go south THAT FAST???  At least with my wife, there was a distance for a few months prior....but all of a sudden like that, whew....I'm a wreck I tell  ya, a total mess.
> 
> These boards seem to be my only relief.



Been there done that, a little over a year ago now my wife of only 14 months decided that being married just wasn't her gig.  Between going to Disney and some of the good friends I met on here, I managed to get through it realatively sane.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Master Mason said:


> Been there done that, a little over a year ago now my wife of only 14 months decided that being married just wasn't her gig.  Between going to Disney and some of the good friends I met on here, I managed to get through it realatively sane.



g'morning.. hows the cooking prep coming along...


----------



## Master Mason

ANTSS2001 said:


> g'morning.. hows the cooking prep coming along...



It's all done and eaten.  Everyone seemed very happy   Now I have to do some dishes....lol  Even the non meat eaters enjoyed the vegie stuffed bell peppers I made for them, no idea what it even tasted like as I don't eat most of the stuff I put in it...lol

And after my charges were subtracted, we raised $255 bucks for the Heart Foundation, not too bad.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Been there done that, a little over a year ago now my wife of only 14 months decided that being married just wasn't her gig.  Between going to Disney and some of the good friends I met on here, I managed to get through it realatively sane.



LMAO "relatively" sane hehehe


----------



## ANTSS2001

Master Mason said:


> It's all done and eaten.  Everyone seemed very happy   Now I have to do some dishes....lol  Even the non meat eaters enjoyed the vegie stuffed bell peppers I made for them, no idea what it even tasted like as I don't eat most of the stuff I put in it...lol
> 
> And after my charges were subtracted, we raised $255 bucks for the Heart Foundation, not too bad.



wow!!  that was great... Now I know who get pointer from when it come to fund raisers!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> LMAO "relatively" sane hehehe



G'morning Sha...


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> It's all done and eaten.  Everyone seemed very happy   Now I have to do some dishes....lol  Even the non meat eaters enjoyed the vegie stuffed bell peppers I made for them, no idea what it even tasted like as I don't eat most of the stuff I put in it...lol
> 
> And after my charges were subtracted, we raised $255 bucks for the Heart Foundation, not too bad.



thats great!!!

Morning Timmy!


----------



## ANTSS2001

now that I have read every single page... I guess I can go grab some zzzz's after I call my mommy  

Talk to you in a couple of hours...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> now that I have read every single page... I guess I can go grab some zzzz's after I call my mommy
> 
> Talk to you in a couple of hours...



And a goodnight from me (but getting back up in 4 hours...yay)

Just got in a bit ago from picking my youngest and her friend up from the Jonas Brothers concert in Indianapolis.   Oh my eyes are dry and tired!


----------



## acm563

May the two of you have a wonderful day


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Everyone!!!!
Busy busy day here ... It stormed here all night so we woke up to a very icky morning. 

  Yay!! Mel, today is the day...or should I say tonight is the night! I know how excited you are to be sharing the Happiest Place on Earth... (and btw it wasnt in a ding but I hit a great SW deal last night ...lol...so go for launch...lol)

I hope that everyone's day is stress free and isnt it the weekend yet???lol


----------



## KyDerbyMan

**yaaaawwnnnn**

omg it's morning already?   ugh.



*shuffles off to get ready for work*


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> **yaaaawwnnnn**
> 
> omg it's morning already?   ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> *shuffles off to get ready for work*



awww...poor baby....just like the rest of us.... 
Tell that ship of yours to hurry up and come in so we can all party...  (and btw have a good day )


----------



## Jenroc

I can't believe I turned my computer off just before 10 pm and I missed 20+ posts last night.  I think we all need a hobby -- oh wait ........ this is our hobby !!!!
Hope everyone has a great day !!  One more day until the weekend !!


----------



## acm563

There are several pages to look thru but here is link to page 1 of photo thread, several of us have bumped it up for the newbies...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! Hope today is a great day for everyone. I plan for it to be, but will know for sure later in day. Will let you all know about what later  

Jen and Tom, Happy Birthday (again) and hope you have a magical day!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!! Hope today is a great day for everyone. I plan for it to be, but will know for sure later in day. Will let you all know about what later
> 
> Jen and Tom, Happy Birthday (again) and hope you have a magical day!


Good morning Sharon.  I hope your "whatever" is everything you want it to be


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good morning Sharon.  I hope your "whatever" is everything you want it to be



Thanks... this is something out of my hands.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi all,
Taking a minute (OK, I'm procrastinating going out to exercise!) to get caught up. Actually several minutes. You guys have been busy while I've been adjusting to my new job and new kitten. Hi friends, old and new. Made my dining reservations for the January marathon trip. At *exactly* six months out there was exactly *one* table for our group of six at Le Cellier. Whew!


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a minute (OK, I'm procrastinating going out to exercise!) to get caught up. Actually several minutes. You guys have been busy while I've been adjusting to my new job and new kitten. Hi friends, old and new. Made my dining reservations for the January marathon trip. At *exactly* six months out there was exactly *one* table for our group of six at Le Cellier. Whew!



so how is the job? sounds great about Le Cellier. I need to make ressies for that weekend... forgot. Need to root another friend on for the marathon


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING......

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JEN AND TOM, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.  

  


 Mel, only a few more hours and you will be on your way...(can you pack me in your suitcase)?  


Did anyone sleep last night, I had 6 pages to read through. Yea this might be our hobby, but some might need to get a LIFE or some SLEEP


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING......
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JEN AND TOM, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Mel, only a few more hours and you will be on your way...(can you pack me in your suitcase)?
> 
> Did anyone sleep last night, I had 6 pages to read through. Yea this might be our hobby, but some might need to get a LIFE or some SLEEP



Well now would be the opportune time to post this then....lol







lol.... I have no life Mon-Friday ...it is called work I was getting phone calls at midnight for work....  I am looking forward to a fun life filled weekend tho...


----------



## ttester9612

Trivia questions.  Okay so far, no one has answers any of the questions.  are you stump.     Do you think I'm going to give you the answers..(NOT).  If you want to know, then make a trip to Disney to find out...

Here's a repeat of the questions:

1.  What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?

2.  A status of Lady from "Lady and the Tramp" can be found at the Bowling Pin pool.  What shape is the charm on her collar?  (some saids Diamond or a Heart)

3.  From what year is the globe in the Yacht Club lobby?

And the new question for today is:

4.  AK - Asia:  What is wrong with the tire on the decorated blue truck?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Trivia questions.  Okay so far, no one has answers any of the questions.  are you stump.     Do you think I'm going to give you the answers..(NOT).  If you want to know, then make a trip to Disney to find out...
> 
> Here's a repeat of the questions:
> 
> 1.  What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?
> 
> 2.  A status of Lady from "Lady and the Tramp" can be found at the Bowling Pin pool.  What shape is the charm on her collar?  (some saids Diamond or a Heart)
> 
> 3.  From what year is the globe in the Yacht Club lobby?
> 
> And the new question for today is:
> 
> 4.  AK - Asia:  What is wrong with the tire on the decorated blue truck?



If I remember correctly, its not attached to the truck... its leaning on it (for the truck) and we didnt get an answer yet about the collar.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Trivia questions.  Okay so far, no one has answers any of the questions.  are you stump.     Do you think I'm going to give you the answers..(NOT).  If you want to know, then make a trip to Disney to find out...
> 
> Here's a repeat of the questions:
> 
> 1.  What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?
> 
> 2.  A status of Lady from "Lady and the Tramp" can be found at the Bowling Pin pool.  What shape is the charm on her collar?  (some saids Diamond or a Heart)
> 
> 3.  From what year is the globe in the Yacht Club lobby?
> 
> And the new question for today is:
> 
> 4.  AK - Asia:  What is wrong with the tire on the decorated blue truck?



ahem young lady...I believe I said I thought it was a DIAMOND!!! Geesh!!!  and then Ms Mel confirmed that!!!!!!!
and for the new question lets hit the photo thread and see if we can see it as if I remember rightly Augie posted a pic in front of that truck


----------



## Carrieannew

*Good Morning Everyone. Not sure I have it in me to go back and read through what I missed when I logged off around 8:30 last night. 

Have a good day everyone*


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> awww...poor baby....just like the rest of us....
> Tell that ship of yours to hurry up and come in so we can all party...  (and btw have a good day )



Well...last night's ship sank miles out at sea sooo.....


lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Good Morning Everyone. Not sure I have it in me to go back and read through what I missed when I logged off around 8:30 last night.
> 
> Have a good day everyone*


SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but good morning....

and ok Augie was NO help whatsoever on that trivia question His pic only shows the front of the truck


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well...last night's ship sank miles out at sea sooo.....
> 
> 
> lol



  darned ship!!!!
Tell your fortune cookie you want a refund as their numbers sucked!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> SLACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but good morning....
> 
> and ok Augie was NO help whatsoever on that trivia question His pic only shows the front of the truck



Me.. slacker? I think not

Trying to rest. Since I have a very long work weekend coming up. Trying to buy a plane ticket to crash a solo trip. 

Actually working till 5pm at full time job today... part time 6-10 tonight. Tomorrow full time 8-5 and then part time 6pm till 7am saturday morning. Thats just the next 2 days.. and then more the rest of the weekend. 

Working so much helps buy the plane ticket but it also helps the weekend be over sooner. I think I'm the only one who wants the weekend to be over


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Me.. slacker? I think not
> 
> Trying to rest. Since I have a very long work weekend coming up. Trying to buy a plane ticket to crash a solo trip.
> 
> Actually working till 5pm at full time job today... part time 6-10 tonight. Tomorrow full time 8-5 and then part time 6pm till 7am saturday morning. Thats just the next 2 days.. and then more the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Working so much helps buy the plane ticket but it also helps the weekend be over sooner. I think I'm the only one who wants the weekend to be over


Awww, I am sorry hon....but as I keep telling you just keep thinking about the good things...and sorry I too fall in the category of wanting the weekend to get here but NOT be over... The not so solo you are crashing will be here before we know it....


----------



## black562

*In his best Barney Fife voice*

ALRIGHT BREAK IT UP IN HERE....you guys missed out on a very interesting chat involving, among other things, biting.  Sand also has a new patented product, but that will have to be discussed elsewhere at a later time.

Needless to say, y'all sure know how to get the newbies out of their shell.

NOW BREAK IT UP HERE...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> *In his best Barney Fife voice*
> 
> ALRIGHT BREAK IT UP IN HERE....you guys missed out on a very interesting chat involving, among other things, biting.  Sand also has a new patented product, but that will have to be discussed elsewhere at a later time.
> 
> Needless to say, y'all sure know how to get the newbies out of their shell.
> 
> NOW BREAK IT UP HERE...



well, some newbies... noted that Brian only posted that one time.. and there have been some others too that fly by so to speak.

have a great day everyone...heading in early


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> *In his best Barney Fife voice*
> 
> ALRIGHT BREAK IT UP IN HERE....you guys missed out on a very interesting chat involving, among other things, biting.  Sand also has a new patented product, but that will have to be discussed elsewhere at a later time.
> 
> Needless to say, y'all sure know how to get the newbies out of their shell.
> 
> NOW BREAK IT UP HERE...


Hmm, that must have been discussed after we left chat and yes we are good at getting newbies out of their shells....


----------



## Sha

Well, I may be called off from work today, not  bad thing really.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Birthday to Miss Jen and of course to our very own Charlie!  I wish you a good day, and a great year to come!

Gotta do my little Banana dance today   This time next week I will be in AR with my Honey!

    ​
Everyone have a great day, and for all us New Englanders, stay dry, we have some wild weather going on


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Birthday to Miss Jen and of course to our very own Charlie!  I wish you a good day, and a great year to come!
> 
> Gotta do my little Banana dance today   This time next week I will be in AR with my Honey!
> 
> ​
> Everyone have a great day, and for all us New Englanders, stay dry, we have some wild weather going on



Cait... did you wear flip flops again today?


----------



## Sha

Okay... going to work... short day  have a good one everyone!


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning!  I see there were finally some folks in chat after 10pm last night.  And Sand, don't forget to look up Pork Slap.  Here is a link to help you!    http://www.butternutsbeerandale.com/


----------



## Emtgirljen

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!  Now if only I wasn't stuck at work all day....


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Cait... did you wear flip flops again today?



LOL...Nope...didn't want to take the risk of falling with all the wet weather, as we all know I am really good at falling on a flat dry surface, but wet bricks forget it,  wore sneakers today...lol


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning - Good Morning!

Can you tell I am sooo excited even without sleep  

Less than 12 hours I will be home  

Happy Birthday Tom and Jen  

Sorry Carrie, but so not want this weekend to go by fast, but I feel your pain.
You will be there soon, and all the work will pay off


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Birthday to Miss Jen and of course to our very own Charlie!  I wish you a good day, and a great year to come!





PirateMel said:


> Happy Birthday Tom and Jen



Thanks Cait & Mel 

and to Thelma and Louise for your emoticon birthday tributes.  

just getting caught up on all the posts I've missed..


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!
> Busy busy day here ... It stormed here all night so we woke up to a very icky morning.
> 
> Yay!! Mel, today is the day...or should I say tonight is the night! I know how excited you are to be sharing the Happiest Place on Earth... (and btw it wasnt in a ding but I hit a great SW deal last night ...lol...so go for launch...lol)
> 
> I hope that everyone's day is stress free and isnt it the weekend yet???lol



good morning ... 

2 cups of coffee is not doing me anything good today... hmmpp...



KyDerbyMan said:


> **yaaaawwnnnn**
> 
> omg it's morning already?   ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> *shuffles off to get ready for work*



tell me about it... well I should not complain I am only doing 1 shift today!!! thank God  

Have a Good Day!



Carrieannew said:


> Me.. slacker? I think not
> 
> Trying to rest. Since I have a very long work weekend coming up. Trying to buy a plane ticket to crash a solo trip.
> 
> Actually working till 5pm at full time job today... part time 6-10 tonight. Tomorrow full time 8-5 and then part time 6pm till 7am saturday morning. Thats just the next 2 days.. and then more the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Working so much helps buy the plane ticket but it also helps the weekend be over sooner. I think I'm the only one who wants the weekend to be over



I am with you about this weekend... I am doing almost like a weeks work in 2 days... 7A to 12A both days  Saturday and Sunday!!! 

may we get the  strenght we ned to survive for this weekend!!! 



Sha said:


> Okay... going to work... short day  have a good one everyone!




wanna trade shift today ???


----------



## acm563

Good morning Timmy.....my oh my only 2 cups of coffee??? 
Last night was a restless night, I think I was thinking happy thoughts for Mel and I was "too excited to sleep"  Sorry that you and Carrie will be working this weekend....I am sure carrie will keep my hopping with phone texts

Hope the rest of your day goes by quickly!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> just getting caught up on all the posts I've missed..



lol...with the way we post around here I guess that will be on your birthday 2009
Hope all the storms have passed thru for all of you all (two words) in the NE


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol...with the way we post around here I guess that will be on your birthday 2009
> Hope all the storms have passed thru for all of you all (two words) in the NE



Y'all are too sweet Ang . Not bad up here now, but it'll change. Cleo's been a wreck, but I got her out twice this morning in between a couple of loud and dark t-cells that passed by. I'm guessing she feels the way the pigeons feel when she terrorizes THEM. Of course, that's all in fun. T-storms are just plain mean.


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> Trivia questions.  Okay so far, no one has answers any of the questions.  are you stump.     Do you think I'm going to give you the answers..(NOT).  If you want to know, then make a trip to Disney to find out...
> 
> Here's a repeat of the questions:
> 
> 1.  What is on the large table in Casa Mexicana inside the Mexico pavilion?
> 
> 2.  A status of Lady from "Lady and the Tramp" can be found at the Bowling Pin pool.  What shape is the charm on her collar?  (some saids Diamond or a Heart)
> 
> 3.  From what year is the globe in the Yacht Club lobby?
> 
> And the new question for today is:
> 
> *4.  AK - Asia:  What is wrong with the tire on the decorated blue truck?*




It is not connected





As someone often says, no pics, no proff


----------



## Master Mason

Happy Bday Jen and Tom


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Y'all are too sweet Ang . Not bad up here now, but it'll change. Cleo's been a wreck, but I got her out twice this morning in between a couple of loud and dark t-cells that passed by. I'm guessing she feels the way the pigeons feel when she terrorizes THEM. Of course, that's all in fun. T-storms are just plain mean.


Poor Cleo and the bad thing is even if you put ear muffs on her or something(which would be mean as well I guess...lol) she would still "feel" the thunder...Poor thing, I think she needs a  Doggie Xanax during thunderstorms


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> It is not connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone often says, no pics, no proff


Thanks Gregg and weird on the pic Augie posted in the pics thread you cannot tell it is not connected Thanks for the PROOF I live by your wisdom on that one  (when it suits my purposes) lol


----------



## buena vista

Master Mason said:


> Happy Bday Jen and Tom



Thanks Gregg. Glad to hear the feast was a great one!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Me.. slacker? I think not
> 
> Trying to rest. Since I have a very long work weekend coming up. Trying to buy a plane ticket to crash a solo trip.
> 
> Actually working till 5pm at full time job today... part time 6-10 tonight. Tomorrow full time 8-5 and then part time 6pm till 7am saturday morning. Thats just the next 2 days.. and then more the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Working so much helps buy the plane ticket but it also helps the weekend be over sooner. I think I'm the only one who wants the weekend to be over



DFF, nope, I ALSO always want the weekend to be over. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay sort of caught up. . .really caught up would take forever. . .lol

And I don't have time for a recap as I work tonight so I gotta sleep eventually.

Tom and EMT Jen, Happy Birthday. . .enjoy your day. . .

For everyone else, I don't care which thread you are posting on I am just happy there is banter. . .makes me smile. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay sort of caught up. . .really caught up would take forever. . .lol
> 
> And I don't have time for a recap as I work tonight so I gotta sleep eventually.
> 
> Tom and EMT Jen, Happy Birthday. . .enjoy your day. . .
> 
> For everyone else, I don't care which thread you are posting on I am just happy there is banter. . .makes me smile. . .



Thanks Darcy. And for keeping the lights on around here while some of us slackers were working and playing elsewhere.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Thanks Darcy. And for keeping the lights on around here while some of us slackers were working and playing elsewhere.



No problem. . .and its all good. . .


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Carrieannew said:


> Me.. slacker? I think not
> 
> Trying to rest. Since I have a very long work weekend coming up. Trying to buy a plane ticket to crash a solo trip.
> 
> Actually working till 5pm at full time job today... part time 6-10 tonight. Tomorrow full time 8-5 and then part time 6pm till 7am saturday morning. Thats just the next 2 days.. and then more the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Working so much helps buy the plane ticket but it also helps the weekend be over sooner. I think I'm the only one who wants the weekend to be over



I'm going to have to get at least a day and a half in over the weekend (plus my youngest has two softball games on Sat....across town from each other).

WHEEE!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'm going to have to get at least a day and a half in over the weekend (plus my youngest has two softball games on Sat....across town from each other).
> 
> WHEEE!!



hmmm dis'ing at work eh!!!


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmm dis'ing at work eh!!!



Makes the day go by much faster  

Thanks MM for the proof - knew we could count on you.

TT those others are tough but will try to answer this weekend.


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmm dis'ing at work eh!!!



I don't know anyone who would do such a thing....


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> Makes the day go by much faster
> 
> Thanks MM for the proof - knew we could count on you.
> 
> TT those others are tough but will try to answer this weekend.



truly know what you mean... but the last 3 days... work was really keeping me busy  

it is you who's on the way to see the Mouse right ??? sorry bear with me... I am still trying to keep everybody straight in my head  



buena vista said:


> I don't know anyone who would do such a thing....



Nooooooooooo.... you're right... that is a disgrace to the working population!!!  No slacking at work Mr!!!


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> truly know what you mean... but the last 3 days... work was really keeping me busy
> 
> it is you who's on the way to see the Mouse right ??? sorry bear with me... I am still trying to keep everybody straight in my head
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooo.... you're right... that is a disgrace to the working population!!!  No slacking at work Mr!!!



Yup, that would be me - see me bouncing off the walls  

Not slacking - it's called multi-tasking


----------



## PirateMel

I broke the thread  

Or maybe it is just time for lunch?


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> I broke the thread
> 
> Or maybe it is just time for lunch?


Hi Mel Thread isnt broken...I am just thinking instead of posting Cant you see the smoke


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> I broke the thread
> 
> Or maybe it is just time for lunch?



I was making lunch!!!  I was craving for crab cakes "wink at T" and sooo grab a can of Phillips crab meat... relish... bell peppers.. a lil flour... and voila... Lunch is ready... with a nice big pitcher of freshly brewed Icetea.. lotsa ice please !!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Hi Mel Thread isnt broken...I am just thinking instead of posting Cant you see the smoke



hahahah hey!!  I did not burn anything... it came out nicely brown and crispy!!!


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Hi Mel Thread isnt broken...I am just thinking instead of posting Cant you see the smoke



 

Glad to see you still here.


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> I was making lunch!!!  I was craving for crab cakes "wink at T" and sooo grab a can of Phillips crab meat... relish... bell peppers.. a lil flour... and voila... Lunch is ready... with a nice big pitcher of freshly brewed Icetea.. lotsa ice please !!!!!!!!



Nice, I never though of that to do with my food.

Have you ever had the mickey shaped ravioli's?


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Glad to see you still here.



Quietly behaving   


and Timmy , loving your hidden Mickey lunch and nope no burnt offerings in your plate today


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> Nice, I never though of that to do with my food.
> 
> Have you ever had the mickey shaped ravioli's?



Nope... not yet    but I make good turkey ravioli but not in a mickey shape though


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmm dis'ing at work eh!!!



sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> Nope... not yet    but I make good turkey ravioli but not in a mickey shape though



I am sitting here dreaming of what yummy treats I can have this weekend at Disney


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Quietly behaving
> 
> 
> and Timmy , loving your hidden Mickey lunch and nope no burnt offerings in your plate today



What happend to Joe - did he stay up too late last night?


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> I ma sitting here dreaming of what yummy treats I can have this weekend at Disney



Oh shush. . .I don't have many days left but I have LOADS of work days left. . .so be nice. . .mmmmmm, did I hear someone say Morrocco. . .?


----------



## nurse.darcy

PS.  That was a very distracted post and I am usually so focused. . .sorry. . .


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh shush. . .I don't have many days left but I have LOADS of work days left. . .so be nice. . .mmmmmm, did I hear someone say Morrocco. . .?



Sorry, I have good since May on my diet.
I need something bad for a treat.


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> What happend to Joe - did he stay up too late last night?



??? I have no idea....(not my boy toy....heheheheh) he was on here earlier tho


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> *In his best Barney Fife voice*
> 
> ALRIGHT BREAK IT UP IN HERE....you guys missed out on a very interesting chat involving, among other things, biting.  Sand also has a new patented product, but that will have to be discussed elsewhere at a later time.
> 
> Needless to say, y'all sure know how to get the newbies out of their shell.
> 
> NOW BREAK IT UP HERE...



I think I was on chat for 4-5 hours last night...is that a record?


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Sorry, I have good since May on my diet.
> I need something bad for a treat.



And have you ever been good since May...For those who have not seen Mel since May she looks awesome  So enjoy your treat and get back on board when you come home!!!! All the walking you will be doing will counteract any slight treats you may have


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> I think I was on chat for 4-5 hours last night...is that a record?



Not sure, but did you have fun?


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I think I was on chat for 4-5 hours last night...is that a record?



Geesh....that almost ties my longest telephone convo ...6 hours...lolrof


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Sorry, I have good since May on my diet.
> I need something bad for a treat.



Congrats for you but for me Morrocco is a bathroom. . .that is the only thing I did there. . .go to the little girls room. . .so when I said did someone say Morrocco, I was saying P$# but in a nice way. . .


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Good Morning!  I see there were finally some folks in chat after 10pm last night.  And Sand, don't forget to look up Pork Slap.  Here is a link to help you!    http://www.butternutsbeerandale.com/



Pork slap LOL still laughing at that.  I will look.  Look up Nimbus brewery at http://nimbusbeer.qwestoffice.net/


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> And have you ever been good since May...For those who have not seen Mel since May she looks awesome  So enjoy your treat and get back on board when you come home!!!! All the walking you will be doing will counteract any slight treats you may have



Awww, your so sweet.  

It needed to be done, and yes I will walk it off.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I think I was on chat for 4-5 hours last night...is that a record?



Once again I miss out on the good chats because of my work schedule. . .it sure is a good thing that I make lots of time for play. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> Quietly behaving
> 
> 
> and Timmy , loving your hidden Mickey lunch and nope no burnt offerings in your plate today








finish product.. crab cake sandwich... 3 mickey mints and ice tea... I sat... I sniff and it was all gone...



KyDerbyMan said:


> sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Well!!!!! how many mickey bar can I get from this....  

are you driving on Friday Sept. 5???  



PirateMel said:


> Sorry, I have good since May on my diet.
> I need something bad for a treat.



diet ??????????  what diet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Congrats for you but for me Morrocco is a bathroom. . .that is the only thing I did there. . .go to the little girls room. . .so when I said did someone say Morrocco, I was saying P$# but in a nice way. . .



Ah, the closest potty to the slushies - I remember


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Be grateful the disboards do not allow html or I would be tempted to post a very loud sound clip about right now


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> What happend to Joe - did he stay up too late last night?



i think we all stayed up too late last night.


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Not sure, but did you have fun?



laughed my butt off so yes


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Once again I miss out on the good chats because of my work schedule. . .it sure is a good thing that I make lots of time for play. . .



We missed you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Ah, the closest potty to the slushies - I remember



Good memory. . .and it might interest those who care that I havent' had a drink since May. . .I felt this unending desire to dry out for a little bit so I could actually think. . .lol.  I don't think I can remember a time having so much alcohol and so little water. . .that is a very scary combo. . .just ask me, if I can remember I'll tell ya. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Good memory. . .and it might interest those who care that I havent' had a drink since May. . .I felt this unending desire to dry out for a little bit so I could actually think. . .lol.  I don't think I can remember a time having so much alcohol and so little water. . .that is a very scary combo. . .just ask me, if I can remember I'll tell ya. . .lol



might explain why I haven't been drunk dialed since May.  

good for you Darcy & Mel on your respective journeys.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> and to Thelma and Louise for your emoticon birthday tributes. .



your welcome and  right back at you.



Master Mason said:


> It is not connected
> 
> As someone often says, no pics, no proff



DING DING DING, we have a winner......good memory to remember that Augie posted that pic.



PirateMel said:


> TT those others are tough but will try to answer this weekend.



Don't worry to much about it Mel, we can always check them out in May..



ANTSS2001 said:


> I was making lunch!!!  I was craving for crab cakes "wink at T" and sooo grab a can of Phillips crab meat... relish... bell peppers.. a lil flour... and voila... Lunch is ready... with a nice big pitcher of freshly brewed Icetea.. lotsa ice please !!!!!!!!
> jpg[/IMG]



Am I to late for lunch....oh well maybe next time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> might explain why I haven't been drunk dialed since May.
> 
> good for you Darcy & Mel on your respective journeys.



Yes it would explain that very much.  .can't drunk dial if you aren't drunk. . .gotta think about things. . .lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

You guys are moving too fast - everytime I sign on I have at least 4 pages to read I can't keep up and work.  What shall I do 


Happy Birthday to Jen and Tom


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> You guys are moving too fast - everytime I sign on I have at least 4 pages to read I can't keep up and work.  What shall I do
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Jen and Tom



hmmm..idk....keep up work keepup work 

I think keeping up works


----------



## sand2270

Happy Birthday Jen and Tom!


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> You guys are moving too fast - everytime I sign on I have at least 4 pages to read I can't keep up and work.  What shall I do
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Jen and Tom



Thanks Charlene


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Good Morning!  I see there were finally some folks in chat after 10pm last night.  And Sand, don't forget to look up Pork Slap.  Here is a link to help you!    http://www.butternutsbeerandale.com/



oh my gosh...that is a great website!!

flying pigs...I love it!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Happy Birthday Jen and Tom!



Thanks Amy


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> Be grateful the disboards do not allow html or I would be tempted to post a very loud sound clip about right now



Wouldn't matter.  I keep my headphones plugged in all the time so no one else would hear but me!!   ha ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Wouldn't matter.  I keep my headphones plugged in all the time so no one else would hear but me!!   ha ha ha ha ha!!



You are just no fun at all


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> You are just no fun at all



Oh, I learned a few jobs ago.  I got hit by a merry prankster in my dept.  Never again have I left my sound unmuted if there were no headphones plugged in!!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh, I learned a few jobs ago.  I got hit by a merry prankster in my dept.  Never again have I left my sound unmuted if there were no headphones plugged in!!



lol..mine just stays muted.... I learned the hard way as well Hope you have a fun afternoon Is it 5oclock yet????


----------



## acm563

For anyone in the DC area...just got a Ding for $71 DC to Orlando.....good for travel up to Aug 29th


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> For anyone in the DC area...just got a Ding for $71 DC to Orlando.....good for travel up to Aug 29th




sigh I would love a $71 Ding from Tucson to Orlando.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> sigh I would love a $71 Ding from Tucson to Orlando.


I think the days of $200  (rt)or less to Orlando from here are going to be few and far between anymore, although I did find one last night for $189 and I snagged it


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I think the days of $200  (rt)or less to Orlando from here are going to be few and far between anymore, although I did find one last night for $189 and I snagged it



i know...oh well


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> i know...oh well



I have always planned my airfare around my trips, now it is just the opposite, I plan my trips around my airfare......


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> I have always planned my airfare around my trips, now it is just the opposite, I plan my trips around my airfare......



truly know what you mean... I have not seen a $59 on way from PHL to MCO after This past April...  the cheapest I have found is $79 one way...


----------



## ANTSS2001

well it's that time again.... be good!!   work here I come weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## sand2270

I gotta tell you guys I have been in quite a funk the last few weeks...but today I am all smiles and happiness.  The laughs on the boards and the chat last night have definitely contributed to my better mood so THANKS!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> I gotta tell you guys I have been in quite a funk the last few weeks...but today I am all smiles and happiness.  The laughs on the boards and the chat last night have definitely contributed to my better mood so THANKS!



YAY!!


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good morning Sharon.  I hope your "whatever" is everything you want it to be



Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now



Sha~I am so glad everything turned out ok


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now



Good to hear that Sha


----------



## PirateMel

OKAY - Boss is gone time to play and only 5.5 hours more to go.

What to do, what to do


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> wanna trade shift today ???



going to pass on that one, but thanks for asking Timmy!


Thanks everyone about mom  I know she was really worried about it. Actually put the whole check it out thing until after our trip to not ruin the German experience


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I gotta tell you guys I have been in quite a funk the last few weeks...but today I am all smiles and happiness.  The laughs on the boards and the chat last night have definitely contributed to my better mood so THANKS!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now


Thankful and yes you are very blessed......


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> OKAY - Boss is gone time to play and only 5.5 hours more to go.
> 
> What to do, what to do




Hmmm...idk...maybe take us all with you


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Hmmm...idk...maybe take us all with you



Okay, need to make it to Providence before 9 pm.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

PirateMel said:


> Okay, need to make it to Providence before 9 pm.



I should have gone back with my sister who was just down here visiting from R.I.   *sniff*


----------



## PirateMel

KyDerbyMan said:


> I should have gone back with my sister who was just down here visiting from R.I.   *sniff*



Where abouts?
Great pizza in Providence


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Okay, need to make it to Providence before 9 pm.



Have a fun time Mel  and a safe flight!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I gotta tell you guys I have been in quite a funk the last few weeks...but today I am all smiles and happiness.  The laughs on the boards and the chat last night have definitely contributed to my better mood so THANKS!



Howdy!! Coming at you from Merced now. Boy was I tired last night!! Chat was hilarious, I had a great time. I am definitely gonna need a nap later!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now



Oh, that's wonderful!! That is great news, a day can't get much better than that!  


Andrea


----------



## PirateMel

MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy!! Coming at you from Merced now. Boy was I tired last night!! Chat was hilarious, I had a great time. I am definitely gonna need a nap later!!
> 
> Andrea



Sure I leave and miss all the fun 

Well I am leaving early.  Back on Tuesday.


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy!! Coming at you from Merced now. Boy was I tired last night!! Chat was hilarious, I had a great time. I am definitely gonna need a nap later!!
> 
> Andrea



you didnt leave at 4am this morning did you???



MATTERHORN said:


> Oh, that's wonderful!! That is great news, a day can't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Yes it makes for a wonderful day!!!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> going to pass on that one, but thanks for asking Timmy!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone about mom  I know she was really worried about it. Actually put the whole check it out thing until after our trip to not ruin the German experience



that is good news!


----------



## Sha

Matty... to make the day better... just got my MNSSHP ticket for October


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy!! Coming at you from Merced now. Boy was I tired last night!! Chat was hilarious, I had a great time. I am definitely gonna need a nap later!!
> 
> Andrea



i am wondering if my blood work this morning is going to show up with high alcohol levels.  

me last night


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> Pork slap LOL still laughing at that.  I will look.  Look up Nimbus brewery at http://nimbusbeer.qwestoffice.net/




Looks like good beer, maybe my favorite brewpub in NYC can get some.  I noticed the merchandise link didn't work, would be cool to have a shirt, I bet there is a monkey on it.  I do have a pork slap shirt, got it for working their boot at a beer fest.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Looks like good beer, maybe my favorite brewpub in NYC can get some.  I noticed the merchandise link didn't work, would be cool to have a shirt, I bet there is a monkey on it.  I do have a pork slap shirt, got it for working their boot at a beer fest.



I can get you a shirt if you want one...they do have monkeys on them and they change them often.  I know I can get 6 pack bottles in the grocery stores around here.  The bar part is just a big warehouse next to the brewery in this industrial area of town.  Weird location, right next to the train tracks.  But it is a great place and they get very busy.

And it is good beer...all I will really drink now. The Pale Ale is my favorite.  I have to figure out how to get some to WDW with me next year.


----------



## NH_Bubba

sand2270 said:


> Pork slap LOL still laughing at that.  I will look.  Look up Nimbus brewery at http://nimbusbeer.qwestoffice.net/



Looks Good I'll take a red ale please!


----------



## sand2270

NH_Bubba said:


> Looks Good I'll take a red ale please!



that's my second favorite


----------



## acm563

I received some pretty yellow tags today for my not so solo trip over Labor Day    Perfect ending to what has been a rather odd day.... Looking forward to my weekend...Is it here yet????


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> lol..mine just stays muted.... I learned the hard way as well Hope you have a fun afternoon Is it 5oclock yet????



As they say, It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> As they say, It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


 my motto always...  Heres wishing you nice weather for a bike ride this weekend


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> I can get you a shirt if you want one...they do have monkeys on them and they change them often.  I know I can get 6 pack bottles in the grocery stores around here.  The bar part is just a big warehouse next to the brewery in this industrial area of town.  Weird location, right next to the train tracks.  But it is a great place and they get very busy.
> 
> And it is good beer...all I will really drink now. The Pale Ale is my favorite.  I have to figure out how to get some to WDW with me next year.



Looks tasty. 

and it's the largest microbrewery in the state.. which begs the question: at what point does a microbrewery become a brewery? and does "large microbrewery" qualify as an oxymoron like jumbo shrimp?


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> and it's the largest microbrewery in the state.. which begs the question: at what point does a microbrewery become a brewery? and does "large microbrewery" qualify as an oxymoron like jumbo shrimp?



LOL good point.  I didn't realize it was the largest.



> I received some pretty yellow tags today for my not so solo trip over Labor Day   Perfect ending to what has been a rather odd day.... Looking forward to my weekend...Is it here yet????



yeah l love yellow tags!

Be Our Guest just came on my ipod...is it weird that I always get chills when they do that part near the end "one...by...one..."   I love that song.

I am chatty cathy today.


----------



## black562

Yes Sand I'm here...lurking a little.  I'm going to take a nap and THEN I'm getting back on here.  Rough day at work, full of people behaving stupidly and I'll need to get a smile on my face later....one that can only come from the boards and maybe the chat.

You game Sand?  We'll be hanging stuff on doorknobs ($19.95), discussing varieties of breadsticks ($5.95) and all sorts of interesting things.

BTW, glad we could bring a smile to your face...I must say that I've been in the dumps for a while...but last night's chat really cheered me up.

Cya in a little bit!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Yes Sand I'm here...lurking a little.  I'm going to take a nap and THEN I'm getting back on here.  Rough day at work, full of people behaving stupidly and I'll need to get a smile on my face later....one that can only come from the boards and maybe the chat.
> 
> You game Sand?  We'll be hanging stuff on doorknobs ($19.95), discussing varieties of breadsticks ($5.95) and all sorts of interesting things.
> 
> BTW, glad we could bring a smile to your face...I must say that I've been in the dumps for a while...but last night's chat really cheered me up.
> 
> Cya in a little bit!!!!!



I'm game.  I responded to your AIM, I was at lunch.  I will probably be on chat later since I have my DD tonight.  

Glad we were able to make you feel a little better...sounds like you needed it.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Be Our Guest just came on my ipod...is it weird that I always get chills when they do that part near the end "one...by...one..."   I love that song.



Not weird at all.. that kickline-wind-it-up largamente is just what the composer is going for.. combine that with Jerry Orbach's Maurice Chevalier voice and what's not to like?!?


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Yes Sand I'm here...lurking a little.  I'm going to take a nap and THEN I'm getting back on here.  Rough day at work, full of people behaving stupidly and I'll need to get a smile on my face later....one that can only come from the boards and maybe the chat.
> 
> You game Sand?  We'll be hanging stuff on doorknobs ($19.95), discussing varieties of breadsticks ($5.95) and all sorts of interesting things.
> 
> BTW, glad we could bring a smile to your face...I must say that I've been in the dumps for a while...but last night's chat really cheered me up.
> 
> Cya in a little bit!!!!!



and I am sorry the $5.95 was for biting (Matterhorn gets a discount $4.50).  We did not establish pricing for the breadsticks.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Not weird at all.. that kickline-wind-it-up largamente is just what the composer is going for.. combine that with Jerry Orbach's Maurice Chevalier voice and what's not to like?!?



yeah that part...I love it!!

Ok off to a 2 hour meeting.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> and I am sorry the $5.95 was for biting (Matterhorn gets a discount $4.50).  We did not establish pricing for the breadsticks.



curious.. is there a DIS dining plan for these, or are we talking a la carte? Not sure I really want to know the answer to that..


----------



## NH_Bubba

acm563 said:


> my motto always...  Heres wishing you nice weather for a bike ride this weekend





Thanks - Hoping to ride to work tomorrow with My bother and some friends  but the weekend isn't looking all that good. 
 Maybe I should call in Well to work!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

PirateMel said:


> Where abouts?
> Great pizza in Providence



They're actually in Woonsocket but does it really matter?  I think R.I. is about the same size as the *county* in which I live here in Ky!!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> curious.. is there a DIS dining plan for these, or are we talking a la carte? Not sure I really want to know the answer to that..



We are still working out the kinks...I may just have to summarize last night's chat to get everyone caught up.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> you didnt leave at 4am this morning did you???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it makes for a wonderful day!!!




I was so tired that I got up at 4, ended up leaving at 5 so I got here around noon!! I am SOOO tired, I can't even tell you. After we logged off last night, I packed some more and went to bed about 1am. Where's the "asleep on my feet" smilie?


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> i am wondering if my blood work this morning is going to show up with high alcohol levels.
> 
> me last night



  I am sure you slept atleast some of it off!!!



black562 said:


> Yes Sand I'm here...lurking a little.  I'm going to take a nap and THEN I'm getting back on here.  Rough day at work, full of people behaving stupidly and I'll need to get a smile on my face later....one that can only come from the boards and maybe the chat.
> 
> You game Sand?  We'll be hanging stuff on doorknobs ($19.95), discussing varieties of breadsticks ($5.95) and all sorts of interesting things.
> 
> BTW, glad we could bring a smile to your face...I must say that I've been in the dumps for a while...but last night's chat really cheered me up.
> 
> Cya in a little bit!!!!!



Hey Black, Good to see you again!!! Chat was fun!



sand2270 said:


> and I am sorry the $5.95 was for biting (Matterhorn gets a discount $4.50).  We did not establish pricing for the breadsticks.



I'll get you in on it too, family and friends discount and all that!!


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

ok...matterhorn, joe, rob, ahoff, master mason and sha...i think that's it...please fill in what I have missed...

this is a summary of what i recall from chat last night:

1. We have developed a "How to Get Some in Disney" plan.  It involves the green bra/boxers window/doorknob (or key card thingee) etiquette and will retail for $19.95.  Biting is an extra $5.95  (except for matty...$4.50 for her) because if Disney can charge for all the extras than so can we.

2. We have decided Rob...Joe's Rob (you know what I mean) is an upgrade from BOB (if you need to know what BOB stands for please PM one of us) and most women would probably prefer the upgrade.

3. I got my first PM yesterday and my first chat warning yesterday...go me!

4. We found most of the pics from everyone so Joe and Rob know what most people look like now.

5.  I learned that the later it gets the dirtier the minds are of Matty and Sha (and really all of us to be honest).

6. Rob prefers scratching to biting.  Matty and I agreed that scratching is the new biting.

7. I drink too much beer...and can't type well the more beer I drink.

That is what I got so far.  Hope that helps.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> ok...matterhorn, joe, rob, ahoff, master mason and sha...i think that's it...please fill in what I have missed...
> 
> this is a summary of what i recall from chat last night:
> 
> 1. We have developed a "How to Get Some in Disney" plan.  It involves the green bra/boxers window/doorknob (or key card thingee) etiquette and will retail for $19.95.  Biting is an extra $5.95  (except for matty...$4.50 for her) because if Disney can charge for all the extras than so can we.
> 
> 2. We have decided Rob...Joe's Rob (you know what I mean) is an upgrade from BOB (if you need to know what BOB stands for please PM one of us) and most women would probably prefer the upgrade.
> 
> 3. I got my first PM yesterday and my first chat warning yesterday...go me!
> 
> 4. We found most of the pics from everyone so Joe and Rob know what most people look like now.
> 
> 5.  I learned that the later it gets the dirtier the minds are of Matty and Sha (and really all of us to be honest).
> 
> 6. Rob prefers scratching to biting.  Matty and I agreed that scratching is the new biting.
> 
> 7. I drink too much beer...and can't type well the more beer I drink.
> 
> That is what I got so far.  Hope that helps.



Well besides topless teacups and Dr. visits after 40, I think you have it all covered!! Good memory for being plastered!!  J/K!!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sands, you just HAVE to come in October!!!


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Well besides topless teacups and Dr. visits after 40, I think you have it all covered!! Good memory for being plastered!!  J/K!!!
> 
> Andrea



i knew i was missing stuff.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Sands, you just HAVE to come in October!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



I am thinking about it...what are the details?


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> ok...matterhorn, joe, rob, ahoff, master mason and sha...i think that's it...please fill in what I have missed...
> 
> this is a summary of what i recall from chat last night:
> 
> 
> 5.  I learned that the later it gets the dirtier the minds are of Matty and Sha (and really all of us to be honest).
> 
> .



Master Mason started all this with his name calling!! I was sweet and innocent till he called me Matterhorny!!!

OH, and don't forget talk of a Vegas trip!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I am thinking about it...what are the details?



Well my details differ slightly from the details of 1/2 ton guys because I had it booked first and cannot change dates. 

Mine are 22-26, 2 days HOJO, 2 Days DLH. 1/2 ton is getting there the 24, then they have days scheduled for stuff but most are meeting up Saturday am, possibly all at BB for lunch that day!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Master Mason started all this with his name calling!! I was sweet and innocent till he called me Matterhorny!!!
> 
> OH, and don't forget talk of a Vegas trip!!
> 
> Andrea



Matterhorny ROFL


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matterhorny ROFL



I am gonna have Sha summon him again tonight!   

Anyhow, forgot to add that we are doing trick or treat party on 23rd, the group is doing it a different night? Darcy would know!


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Well my details differ slightly from the details of 1/2 ton guys because I had it booked first and cannot change dates.
> 
> Mine are 22-26, 2 days HOJO, 2 Days DLH. 1/2 ton is getting there the 24, then they have days scheduled for stuff but most are meeting up Saturday am, possibly all at BB for lunch that day!
> 
> Andrea



hmm ok I will see what I can do.  Is it adults only?  Easier for me if it's adults only...but I don't know if I can get away with not taking my DD.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> hmm ok I will see what I can do.  Is it adults only?  Easier for me if it's adults only...but I don't know if I can get away with not taking my DD.



Well my kiddos will be with me. I never get away without them (yet) but my mom is also going and I am going to see if she'll hang with them for a few hours so I can meet up. If you bring DD, like I said my oldest is almost 8 and I am sure they would have a blast!

No one else is bringing any kids, I am fairly certain of that. 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Well my kiddos will be with me. I never get away without them (yet) but my mom is also going and I am going to see if she'll hang with them for a few hours so I can meet up. If you bring DD, like I said my oldest is almost 8 and I am sure they would have a blast!
> 
> No one else is bringing any kids, I am fairly certain of that.
> 
> Andrea




ok...let me give it some thought, kind of depends too on what happens with the BF and New Zealand.


----------



## MATTERHORN

That's all I ask!! Keep it in your mind. Although I am interested in a DL meetup like Sha posted about. Just can't do Nov/Dec of next year at all!


Andrea


----------



## Jenroc

sand2270 said:


> ok...matterhorn, joe, rob, ahoff, master mason and sha...i think that's it...please fill in what I have missed...
> 
> this is a summary of what i recall from chat last night:
> 
> 1. We have developed a "How to Get Some in Disney" plan.  It involves the green bra/boxers window/doorknob (or key card thingee) etiquette and will retail for $19.95.  Biting is an extra $5.95  (except for matty...$4.50 for her) because if Disney can charge for all the extras than so can we.
> 
> 2. We have decided Rob...Joe's Rob (you know what I mean) is an upgrade from BOB (if you need to know what BOB stands for please PM one of us) and most women would probably prefer the upgrade.
> 
> 3. I got my first PM yesterday and my first chat warning yesterday...go me!
> 
> 4. We found most of the pics from everyone so Joe and Rob know what most people look like now.
> 
> 5.  I learned that the later it gets the dirtier the minds are of Matty and Sha (and really all of us to be honest).
> 
> 6. Rob prefers scratching to biting.  Matty and I agreed that scratching is the new biting.
> 
> 7. I drink too much beer...and can't type well the more beer I drink.
> 
> That is what I got so far.  Hope that helps.



Boy did my computer pick a bad night to be tempermental !!!   Seems like I missed a whole lot !!!!   Is the chat on again tonight ???


----------



## MATTERHORN

Jenroc said:


> Boy did my computer pick a bad night to be tempermental !!!   Seems like I missed a whole lot !!!!   Is the chat on again tonight ???



It's usually every night around 6pm EST. Not sure who all is coming tonight, but bummer that you missed it!

Andrea


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> curious.. is there a DIS dining plan for these, or are we talking a la carte? Not sure I really want to know the answer to that..



and then you add in the "kink" comment a few posts later and just your imagination go... <oops, family board!>


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> and then you add in the "kink" comment a few posts later and just your imagination go... <oops, family board!>



yeah I'm not sure if that was on purpose, but leave it to you to pick up on that


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> yeah I'm not sure if that was on purpose, but leave it to you to pick up on that



Nice to know that being away for a while hasn't dulled my responses too much.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> laughed my butt off so yes





sand2270 said:


> I gotta tell you guys I have been in quite a funk the last few weeks...but today I am all smiles and happiness.  The laughs on the boards and the chat last night have definitely contributed to my better mood so THANKS!





MATTERHORN said:


> Howdy!! Coming at you from Merced now. Boy was I tired last night!! Chat was hilarious, I had a great time. I am definitely gonna need a nap later!!
> 
> Andrea



Well, we both mentioned that we aim to please and rarely miss.  



Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now



Great news!! I've been in your shoes for the last several years. My dad had cancer on his tongue a long while back, so every lump or skin discoloration from the neck up has us worried; but so far it's always turned out alright since the initial surgery.



buena vista said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> and it's the largest microbrewery in the state.. which begs the question: at what point does a microbrewery become a brewery? and does "large microbrewery" qualify as an oxymoron like jumbo shrimp?



And...why do we park in driveways but drive on parkways? Why do we praise a man for having many partners but persecute a woman for it? ...I could keep going, lol.



sand2270 said:


> and I am sorry the $5.95 was for biting (Matterhorn gets a discount $4.50).  We did not establish pricing for the breadsticks.



The breadsticks are free, but you have to take the lady to Disney and to dinner at Le Cellier at least once...or failing that, meet her there.  



sand2270 said:


> We are still working out the kinks...I may just have to summarize last night's chat to get everyone caught up.



Oh really? Are we working the kinks out, or working the kinks in?


----------



## CoasterAddict

GIR-Prototype said:


> Are we working the kinks out, or working the kinks in?



And does having kinks work out make them stronger? Enquiring minds...


----------



## sand2270

CoasterAddict said:


> And does having kinks work out make them stronger? Enquiring minds...



why did I say kinks??


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> I am gonna have Sha summon him again tonight!



I think he is picking his DGF up at the airport tonight. 



Jenroc said:


> Boy did my computer pick a bad night to be tempermental !!!   Seems like I missed a whole lot !!!!   Is the chat on again tonight ???



LOL yes... but later than what Matty has below    6pm PST or 9pm EST 



MATTERHORN said:


> It's usually every night around 6pm EST. Not sure who all is coming tonight, but bummer that you missed it!
> 
> Andrea



cummons will be handed out, right Matty and Sand?


----------



## CoasterAddict

sand2270 said:


> why did I say kinks??



Freudian slip? Jungian petticoat?


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> cummons will be handed out, right Matty and Sand?



i forgot about our new word.  LOL


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I think he is picking his DGF up at the airport tonight.
> [/COLOR][/FONT]



Actually that is tomorrow afternoon, tonight I have practice to get ready for the 2nd degree we have next week, I have just been going over the work.  I have it all down execpt for a 3 paragraphy speach I have to give, that I need to "refresh" my memory on, (read rememorize)


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Actually that is tomorrow afternoon, tonight I have practice to get ready for the 2nd degree we have next week, I have just been going over the work.  I have it all down execpt for a 3 paragraphy speach I have to give, that I need to "refresh" my memory on, (read rememorize)



That right.. today *is* still Thursday. Feels like Friday to me today. So you can join in when you get home


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now



Sha, glad to hear your mom is okay.  I will include her in my prayers.  



sand2270 said:


> ok...matterhorn, joe, rob, ahoff, master mason and sha...i think that's it...please fill in what I have missed...
> 
> this is a summary of what i recall from chat last night:
> 
> 1. We have developed a "How to Get Some in Disney" plan.  It involves the green bra/boxers window/doorknob (or key card thingee) etiquette and will retail for $19.95.  Biting is an extra $5.95  (except for matty...$4.50 for her) because if Disney can charge for all the extras than so can we.
> 
> 2. We have decided Rob...Joe's Rob (you know what I mean) is an upgrade from BOB (if you need to know what BOB stands for please PM one of us) and most women would probably prefer the upgrade.
> 
> 3. I got my first PM yesterday and my first chat warning yesterday...go me!
> 
> 4. We found most of the pics from everyone so Joe and Rob know what most people look like now.
> 
> 5.  I learned that the later it gets the dirtier the minds are of Matty and Sha (and really all of us to be honest).
> 
> 6. Rob prefers scratching to biting.  Matty and I agreed that scratching is the new biting.
> 
> 7. I drink too much beer...and can't type well the more beer I drink.
> 
> That is what I got so far.  Hope that helps.



Sand, since I had to leave chat at 10 last night, thinks for the update on what I missed.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sup dis peeps


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Sup dis peeps


----------



## nurse.darcy

My that was a lot of reading. . .Dang, I was only asleep for a few hours. . .don't you all work during the day?. . .

Okay here goes:

Sha, congrats on a clean bill of heath for your mom.  Gotta love the negative markers and clear PET scan.

Sand, the Big Guys trip to DLR is the 24th through the 30th but that includes their day at Universal Hollywood and 2 days in San Diego.  Patty and I will be there from the 25th (I am actually getting in the eve of the 24th, not sure of Patty's arrival) through the night of the 28th, doing MToT on the 28th.  I leave early morning the 29th, we are not bringing kids. . .

Seems I always miss the good chats on the nights I have to work. . .but I sure did laugh a lot reading through posts. . .

Okay, off to the shower cause I gotta work tonight. . .laters.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> My that was a lot of reading. . .Dang, I was only asleep for a few hours. . .don't you all work during the day?. . .
> 
> Okay here goes:
> 
> Sha, congrats on a clean bill of heath for your mom.  Gotta love the negative markers and clear PET scan.
> 
> Sand, the Big Guys trip to DLR is the 24th through the 30th but that includes their day at Universal Hollywood and 2 days in San Diego.  Patty and I will be there from the 25th (I am actually getting in the eve of the 24th, not sure of Patty's arrival) through the night of the 28th, doing MToT on the 28th.  I leave early morning the 29th, we are not bringing kids. . .
> 
> Seems I always miss the good chats on the nights I have to work. . .but I sure did laugh a lot reading through posts. . .
> 
> Okay, off to the shower cause I gotta work tonight. . .laters.



yeah playtime is over...I need to focus tomorrow.     But the break was nice.

Thanks for the trip info.  Driving home I started thinking I would almost prefer to go to Vegas...I was in DL in March and going to WDW next May plus I haven't been to Vegas in years.  Is anyone up for that?  I know we talked about it some last night.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now



 OMG  I am soooo glad everything is good !!


----------



## black562

Alright folks...step right up, we got'em on the doors and the breadsticks are free for the takin.....

I can see the MONEY rolling in right now....


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Alright folks...step right up, we got'em on the doors and the breadsticks are free for the takin.....
> 
> I can see the MONEY rolling in right now....



breadsticks are free for taking but money is rolling in? hmmm


----------



## black562

STEP RIGHT UP EVERYBODY....STAKE YOUR CLAIM!!!!  

Boy, Sand sure had a good idea!!!


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Sup dis peeps



btw your tag cracks me up everytime I see it.  Totally reminds me of many conversations with my friends.  It usually goes something like this:

"Dude!!"

"Dude!!"

"Dude seriously"

"seriously Dude?"

"seriously"

"dude"

"dude i know"


----------



## black562

We've so taken over this thread..isn't it great!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Anyone want some pizza?

Sorry, Joey.  None for you!


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Anyone want some pizza?
> 
> Sorry, Joey.  None for you!



mmm pizza...i fed my DD but forgot to feed myself.


----------



## CoasterAddict

KyDerbyMan said:


> Anyone want some pizza?



Sure, bring some to the chat room.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

KyDerbyMan said:


> Anyone want some pizza?
> 
> Sorry, Joey.  None for you!



Just had pizza skins.  Way better..er.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Just had pizza skins.  Way better..er.



I've heard of potato skins but... pizza skins?

Ok...time for food pics!


----------



## Sha

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Just had pizza skins.  Way better..er.



hi G4... hows the grandbaby?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

CoasterAddict said:


> Sure, bring some to the chat room.



wow...I can't believe chat works on my literally falling apart laptop.  Java is so flaky.


----------



## CoasterAddict

G4!! Long time no see...  You still in Reve-ah?


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

KyDerbyMan said:


> I've heard of potato skins but... pizza skins?
> 
> Ok...time for food pics!



Don't have any pictures....cuz well....I ate em. LOL  But UNO might have a pic of them on their website.  YUMMY!



Sha said:


> hi G4... hows the grandbaby?



He's fabulous Sha, thanks for asking.    He turned four months old yesterday. Here he is on the Fourth of July







CoasterAddict said:


> G4!! Long time no see...  You still in Reve-ah?



Hiya Coaster, close...never was in Severe Reve-ah.  But the Win...throp.   Still in Eastie?


----------



## Sha

Goofy4Disney! said:


> He's fabulous Sha, thanks for asking.    He turned four months old yesterday. Here he is on the Fourth of July



So cute!!! and look at that hair! I bet you are having fun with him


----------



## CoasterAddict

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Hiya Coaster, close...never was in Severe Reve-ah.  But the Win...throp.   Still in Eastie?



For another couple of months. Got a job in Worcester. Know anyone who wants to buy a really sweet 1br condo??


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Don't have any pictures....cuz well....I ate em. LOL  But UNO might have a pic of them on their website.  YUMMY!



Guess that explains it...I've never eaten at a UNO.  I've played it a lot (and generally win), though.  



> He's fabulous Sha, thanks for asking.    He turned four months old yesterday. Here he is on the Fourth of July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Coaster, close...never was in Severe Reve-ah.  But the Win...throp.   Still in Eastie?



Awwwwwwwww........


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Sha said:


> So cute!!! and look at that hair! I bet you are having fun with him



Having the time of my life.  Making a perfect Disney Prince out of him already. His favorite toy is a stuffed Mickey straight from the World.  Hoping to take him for his first visit in October.



CoasterAddict said:


> For another couple of months. Got a job in Worcester. Know anyone who wants to buy a really sweet 1br condo??



Wish I could say I did.  (Like one of my kids!!  ) lol  But I don't.



KyDerbyMan said:


> Guess that explains it...I've never eaten at a UNO.  I've played it a lot (and generally win), though.  ........



What a comedian.  

A picture.  For you. So you shall be enlightened.  This took a lot of research!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Where's the :drool: smiley??


----------



## Sha

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Having the time of my life.  Making a perfect Disney Prince out of him already. His favorite toy is a stuffed Mickey straight from the World.  Hoping to take him for his first visit in October.




No doubt he would be taught the Disney way


----------



## black562

Here's a few...maybe I'll post the costume party pics later (I was a pimp in a purple suit..lol).


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

KyDerbyMan said:


> Where's the :drool: smiley??



Next to the :scratch n sniff: smiley?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Next to the :scratch n sniff: smiley?



Oh, if they could make one of those for real!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

http://gir-prototype.deviantart.com/art/Lime-Green-Grinning-Fool-92714233

It's me.


----------



## ANTSS2001

honey I am home.... Ahhhh... now comfortable in my jammies.. time to catch up... 

How was the celebrants bday?? Hope you both had a tiggerific kinda day!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

all caught up on this thread on to the next...



Sha said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! Have some news to share with you all that wasnt shared info or concern, but my mom had an area of concern regard return of cancer. The PET scan and all the markers are negative! so feeling exceptionally blessed right now




great news Sha!!!   


black562 said:


> Yes Sand I'm here...lurking a little.  I'm going to take a nap and THEN I'm getting back on here.  Rough day at work, full of people behaving stupidly and I'll need to get a smile on my face later....one that can only come from the boards and maybe the chat.
> 
> You game Sand?  We'll be hanging stuff on doorknobs ($19.95), discussing varieties of breadsticks ($5.95) and all sorts of interesting things.
> 
> BTW, glad we could bring a smile to your face...I must say that I've been in the dumps for a while...but last night's chat really cheered me up.
> 
> Cya in a little bit!!!!!



do you get a discount if you only want the breadsticks??? pass on the biting...


guess I killed the thread again... oh well..


----------



## Jenroc

IT IS FINALLY FRIDAY !! What a rough week !
I am taking my kids and day care kids on a surprise adventure roadtrip today. They have no idea where we are going (probably make our way to the beach )but I am not too sure myself. I love doing trips like this !!!!!!! I am going to drive them nuts with Disney tunes playing in the van all day !!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone has a brilliant start to their weekend !!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! Hope the day is looking shiny and bright for the weekend, that for those who are hoping it lasts long, it does and for Carrie and Darcy it goes quick


----------



## black562

Now am I the first one up out of bed this morning?  Oh thats right, bunch of you west coasters are still snoozing away.  Oh well, that's alright.

Hey, its Friday!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> IT IS FINALLY FRIDAY !! What a rough week !
> I am taking my kids and day care kids on a surprise adventure roadtrip today. They have no idea where we are going (probably make our way to the beach )but I am not too sure myself. I love doing trips like this !!!!!!! I am going to drive them nuts with Disney tunes playing in the van all day !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a brilliant start to their weekend !!!



sounds like fun !!!

is it sept. yet ?????  



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!! Hope the day is looking shiny and bright for the weekend, that for those who are hoping it lasts long, it does and for Carrie and Darcy it goes quick



morning Sha!!!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Now am I the first one up out of bed this morning?  Oh thats right, bunch of you west coasters are still snoozing away.  Oh well, that's alright.
> 
> Hey, its Friday!!!!



Nope... been awake for a bit and moving around the house  course am sure others are up for rope drop


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE......and it is a GLORIOUS DAY!



ANTSS2001 said:


> guess I killed the thread again... oh well..



No you didn't kill it, can't speak for everyone else, but I was asleep...For some reason I've been very tired lately, was in bed by 9 last night and I still overslept. KYDerby I need that fancy alarm clock.   Maybe I'm tired from working long hours 6a-6p.... 

Okay, trivia question time.  that last one was way to easy for some.

Disney- HS:  Where is the Scientific Doohickey Company located?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> course am sure others are up for rope drop



OMG   Sha... GMAX wants me to do rope drop time at AK this coming Sept... shoot I cannot even remember when was the last time I was up before 9Am and at the same being at the World...   



ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE......and it is a GLORIOUS DAY!
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't kill it, can't speak for everyone else, but I was asleep...For some reason I've been very tired lately, was in bed by 9 last night and I still overslept. KYDerby I need that fancy alarm clock.   Maybe I'm tired from working long hours 6a-6p....




G'morning T... I was up early... mom was on the phone at 6AM  to tell me it is raining hard back home and she is not sure what to eat for dinner ... So I think I am going back to bed... work is from 23P to 11P today... and how I wish tomorrow is already Monday... I know.. I know... alot of you are looking forward tomorrow    hmmm if it is next weekend we're talking about I will be doing this    since the Disney Block Party is on that week here in Philly


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmm if it is next weekend we're talking about I will be doing this    since the Disney Block Party is on that week here in Philly



OMG Disney Block Party in Philly! Details, Timmy, because I want to come to..  Hey Thelma, I believe it might be time for another road trip, this time to Philly.....   I'll even drive this time.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Okay, trivia question time.  that last one was way to easy for some.
> 
> Disney- HS:  Where is the Scientific Doohickey Company located?



am going to say its by the Sci-Fi drive in diner thing.... or is near Muppets  I think more about the word "doohickey" and think is in near muppets. (final answer) but if you want more specific to that answer then i am not sure.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> OMG Disney Block Party in Philly! Details, Timmy, because I want to come to..  Hey Thelma, I believe it might be time for another road trip, this time to Philly.....   I'll even drive this time.



if ever when do you guys plan to go... I was going Saturday... since I work Friday... but if you guys go Sunday... hmmm I might just have to do both days.... hahahahaaa 

_Philadelphia, PennsylvaniaFriday, August 1st - Sunday, August 3rd, 2008
Sweetbriar Park 

Sweet Briar Field in West Fairmount Park, Corner of 41st and Lansdowne (next to Philadelphia Zoo & Memorial Hall)
PHILADELPHIA , PA 19131 
Directions

Friday & Sunday: Gates open at 2:00pm and close at 8:00pm.
First music performance begins at 3:00pm. *Times subject to change

Saturday: Gates open at 1:00pm and close at 6:00pm.
First music performance begins at 2:00pm. *Times subject to change

Each artist will perform for approximately 30-45 minutes per event date. Actual performer set times to be posted soon.

Note: Hosted by Raven~Symoné Friday, August 1st event only

*Guest Host to be announced for Saturday & Sunday events.

Ticket Price: $36.00* per event date (2 y/o and under are free) 
Tickets On Sale Now: Purchase Tickets or call 215-336-2000_


----------



## buena vista

Goofy4Disney! said:


> He's fabulous Sha, thanks for asking.    He turned four months old yesterday. Here he is on the Fourth of July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Coaster, close...never was in Severe Reve-ah.  But the Win...throp.   Still in Eastie?



 Hey neighbor! Long time. Beautiful baby! You must be so in love!! 

love that avatar, btw, and just in time for the weekend brawl with.. that other team.


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> http://gir-prototype.deviantart.com/art/Lime-Green-Grinning-Fool-92714233
> 
> It's me.



Dude
Your cute


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> btw your tag cracks me up everytime I see it.  Totally reminds me of many conversations with my friends.  It usually goes something like this:
> 
> "Dude!!"
> 
> "Dude!!"
> 
> "Dude seriously"
> 
> "seriously Dude?"
> 
> "seriously"
> 
> "dude"
> 
> "dude i know"



 

came from a very long day and night of drinkin at WDW in May and ending the night at AC. 

I did not think I said these words alot... I was told otherwise.


----------



## acm563

Goofy4Disney! said:


> He's fabulous Sha, thanks for asking.    He turned four months old yesterday. Here he is on the Fourth of July


Awww, is he precious or what   I want one...  (grandbaby that is)


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> came from a very long day and night of drinkin at WDW in May and ending the night at AC.
> 
> I did not think I said these words alot... I was told otherwise.


Carrie....daughter...dear...ummmm...YES you say it ALOT!!!! It was kind of as repetitive as Lyndsey and Baby Jesus Crying...
ahhhh...the memories, we could never duplicate those in a million years as it rated right up there on the best vacations list.


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> http://gir-prototype.deviantart.com/art/Lime-Green-Grinning-Fool-92714233
> 
> It's me.


Nice pic!


----------



## acm563

and because *"I"* need the encouragement today....    x10 plus    

Hope everyone has an awesome day and a fun filled weekend....


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Friday!!!!  I am torn, I want this weekend to fly, but on the other hand I have so much to do before I go away that I want it to drag.  Oh well, it will all get done 

Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?  Me, not so much, working and laundry and packing.  I guess it this means its now time for my little dance

   ​
Talk to ya'll later


----------



## KyDerbyMan

She said... the L word!!  




LAUNDRY!!!



ACK!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> She said... the L word!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUNDRY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ACK!!!




do you mind adding mine


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Might as well...my weekend is pretty much shot to heck anyway (two softball games and needing at least a full day in at work)

Bring it on!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Might as well...my weekend is pretty much shot to heck anyway (two softball games and needing at least a full day in at work)
> 
> Bring it on!!



you know if you really were just my neighbor I wont hesitate dropping it off.. I have no shame when it comes to someone offering a load!!!


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!!!  I am torn, I want this weekend to fly, but on the other hand I have so much to do before I go away that I want it to drag.  Oh well, it will all get done
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?  Me, not so much, working and laundry and packing.  I guess it this means its now time for my little dance
> 
> ​
> Talk to ya'll later



Golf tomorrow & Sox-Yankees game Sunday (weather permitting). Should be a fun weekend.

I also have to decide if I'm playing a role in a local production of Anastasia. I got a birthday call from a friend of mine yesterday who said they need a Dimitri and a Vladimir. I'm too old for Dimitri, but Vlad sounds fun. I watched it for the first time last night (I think that's also the first time I paid for an on-demand movie, and it wasn't even a Disney animated film!). Anyway, that could be fun.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> and because *"I"* need the encouragement today....    x10 plus
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome day and a fun filled weekend....



Good morning sunshine . To quote the eternal optimist, I hope you're day is the best!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I think I'd have to draw the line at, um, certain articles of clothing, though...


----------



## katydidbug1

KyDerbyMan said:


> She said... the L word!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUNDRY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ACK!!!



LOL...Sorry, but its a necessary evil....must do this  before I go on my trip.  Must do this   again when I come back from my trip....Don't like it either...lol



ANTSS2001 said:


> do you mind adding mine



Sorry Timmy....gots more then enough of my own to do...as soon as it comes out of the wash, into the suitcase it goes.  

And for Mason~ No I am still not packed yet.  LOL  I will be by 5pm on Sunday...my flight does not leave Boston until 6am on Wednesday.  So I will still be packed early....so there.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Good morning sunshine . To quote the eternal optimist, I hope you're day is the best!



(((HUGS))) ...(the Angy kind not the disboard kind...lol) Thank you my sweet friend


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?




Maybe


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> I think I'd have to draw the line at, um, certain articles of clothing, though...




 dont worry it is just a never ending loads of scrubs... the umm certain articles... stays here with me  



katydidbug1 said:


> Sorry Timmy....gots more then enough of my own to do...as soon as it comes out of the wash, into the suitcase it goes.




 you know I do better laundry when I am at the World than here... as soon as I go back to the resort.. straight it goes to the wash... every 3 days they are washed... and when I get home they are nicely washed and I dont even have to unpack.. so you would see in my picture trips... I basically wear the same thing hahahahah the suitcase never get unpack... there was a point between March and June that the suitcase did not even leave the trunk of the car   

have fun on your trip... I might miss you this weekend...


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> And for Mason~ No I am still not packed yet.  LOL  I will be by 5pm on Sunday...my flight does not leave Boston until 6am on Wednesday.  So I will still be packed early....so there.



Yes, but you are coming around to the reality that you don't need to be packed a month in advance.....  See, I knew you could do it.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> dont worry it is just a never ending loads of scrubs... the umm certain articles... stays here with me



lol!

That'll work just fine!  Although, my daughters would be tempted to swipe some scrubs.


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> lol!
> 
> That'll work just fine!  Although, my daughters would be tempted to swipe some scrubs.



hahahaha well if it is Mickey and Tink they are looking for and it fits.. go ahead... not to much to pay for a free laundry!!!  Will even throw in a caserole to two!!!  Well let me correct myself.. I dont mind putting it in the wash and click ON.. it is the folding and sometimes ironing that kills the passion!!!!!   So I was thinking maybe if someone will do the laundry I will have enough love and interest to do the folding


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Yes, but you are coming around to the reality that you don't need to be packed a month in advance.....  See, I knew you could do it.



I am not happy at all that I am not packed yet...don't like it...like knowing its done and I don't have to worry about it.....grrr...hives ick hives


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> I am not happy at all that I am not packed yet...don't like it...like knowing its done and I don't have to worry about it.....grrr...hives ick hives



Laughs and thinks to self, wait till she has kids, those great planning and packing ideas will be completely out the window.  Talk about hives.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Laughs and thinks to self, wait till she has kids, those great planning and packing ideas will be completely out the window.  Talk about hives.



LOL...Not gonna be a problem.  

Besides I have lived with kids since I was 17 (eek they will be 18 next month) their mother was a last minute packer...drove her crazy trying to pack herself, my uncle and 3 kids...she finally gave up and let me pack for them....lol


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...Not gonna be a problem.
> 
> Besides I have lived with kids since I was 17 (eek they will be 18 next month) their mother was a last minute packer...drove her crazy trying to pack herself, my uncle and 3 kids...she finally gave up and let me pack for them....lol


    
You are forgetting one very simple thing Cait...when you are packing for someone elses kid ,no big deal because you havent spent the last week being their Mother.... I promise you your life will change when you have children.... Like Mason I will be interested to see how your life changes.... 

I have to admit tho I dont remember having difficulty when it was Genesis, I was punctual and always on time, and together...Maybe it was because I was 19 at the time and my life wasnt so hectic...but OMG when I was given custody of Marie I found out just what a disorganized mess I was....  I have since learned that if I am doing anything that involves her, I will plan at least an extra 90 minutes into my routine , because if I do not it is a disaster.... When I take her with me to WDW, I start packing a month in advance and have a check off list.... and still forget half of what we needed and get to the airport with only minutes to spare  (but I wouldn't change a thing, she will always be my heart....)

...but anyway have fun and have a safe flight and may your visit be all that your heart desires.....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> You are forgetting one very simple thing Cait...when you are packing for someone elses kid ,no big deal because you havent spent the last week being their Mother.... I promise you your life will change when you have children.... Like Mason I will be interested to see how your life changes....



This is true, I didn't have to be their Mom, just the packing fairy...lol  Not too worried about life changing though.  No plans for kids of my own here.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahahaha well if it is Mickey and Tink they are looking for and it fits.. go ahead... not to much to pay for a free laundry!!!  Will even throw in a caserole to two!!!  Well let me correct myself.. I dont mind putting it in the wash and click ON.. it is the folding and sometimes ironing that kills the passion!!!!!   So I was thinking maybe if someone will do the laundry I will have enough love and interest to do the folding



LOL!!

I don't mind going as far as pulling the mass of clothes out of the dryer but, yeah, that whole folding/putting away thing.


----------



## ANTSS2001

I just want to sit on a bench... 



This bench....


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just want to sit on a bench...
> 
> 
> 
> This bench....



Wow Timmy, something about that picture takes me back.........................................................................


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I don't mind going as far as pulling the mass of clothes out of the dryer but, yeah, that whole folding/putting away thing.



I hear ya, the folding/distributing/putting away gets me every time. Oh, and all the hanging. I hang dry most of our stuff (keeps the kids clothes in better shape and color stays truer longer!~) and hanging it gets old too! My favorite is a load of all towels. It's all dryer stuff so no hanging, and it all goes to one place!!! 

Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

MATTERHORN said:


> I hear ya, the folding/distributing/putting away gets me every time. Oh, and all the hanging. I hang dry most of our stuff (keeps the kids clothes in better shape and color stays truer longer!~) and hanging it gets old too! My favorite is a load of all towels. It's all dryer stuff so no hanging, and it all goes to one place!!!
> 
> Andrea





KyDerbyMan said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I don't mind going as far as pulling the mass of clothes out of the dryer but, yeah, that whole folding/putting away thing.


we gotta find an alternative... the one thing I have in mind is very costly!!!  I would rather cook a meal for a battalion  than fold!!!! 


rebecca06261 to all and says hello via text!!!


----------



## sand2270

morning all...trying to get caught up.

hey ahoff...send me a PM with your shirt size.  Also...I could not count last night and I meant we had 4 eligible, attractive bachelors in chat not 3!  I did not want to leave anyone out!

I hope I did not bore anyone with my stories last night...once I get going it is hard to get me to stop.

I have had a blast this week but I am going to try hard to focus today...so I will check in periodically but probably won't be as chatty.

Going to see Batman tonight...excited about that woo hoo!

I hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> morning all...trying to get caught up.
> 
> hey ahoff...send me a PM with your shirt size.  Also...I could not count last night and I meant we had 4 eligible, attractive bachelors in chat not 3!  I did not want to leave anyone out!
> 
> I hope I did not bore anyone with my stories last night...once I get going it is hard to get me to stop.
> 
> I have had a blast this week but I am going to try hard to focus today...so I will check in periodically but probably won't be as chatty.
> 
> Going to see Batman tonight...excited about that woo hoo!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Friday!



Actually, I liked your stories!! Have a great time at the movies tonight!! 

I have had fun too, but I too, need to go get my butt in the shower, then we are heading out. But it is nice to be able to DIS during the day on vacation, I RARELY get to do that at work!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Actually, I liked your stories!! Have a great time at the movies tonight!!
> 
> I have had fun too, but I too, need to go get my butt in the shower, then we are heading out. But it is nice to be able to DIS during the day on vacation, I RARELY get to do that at work!!
> 
> Andrea



Cool thanks!

Have fun today!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> we gotta find an alternative... the one thing I have in mind is very costly!!!  I would rather cook a meal for a battalion  than fold!!!!



I wonder if those Busy Maids services do folding...  hmmmm.....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> morning all...trying to get caught up.
> 
> hey ahoff...send me a PM with your shirt size.  Also...I could not count last night and I meant we had 4 eligible, attractive bachelors in chat not 3!  I did not want to leave anyone out!
> 
> I hope I did not bore anyone with my stories last night...once I get going it is hard to get me to stop.
> 
> I have had a blast this week but I am going to try hard to focus today...so I will check in periodically but probably won't be as chatty.
> 
> Going to see Batman tonight...excited about that woo hoo!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Friday!



Too bad the pizza guy never showed up.  Not only poor Joey but poor us.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Too bad the pizza guy never showed up.  Not only poor Joey but poor us.



(best Homer Simpson voice) mmm pizza


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> I wonder if those Busy Maids services do folding...  hmmmm.....




   to cheap to call in for hyelp.... I will trade chores though....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> to cheap to call in for hyelp.... I will trade chores though....



You any good at cutting grass??


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG you all are KILLING me. . .I check in here when I get home and before I go to work. . .PEOPLE. . .I know I wanted entertainment but I can't keep up. . .

Here we go. . .

A word about laundry. . .haven't any of you heard of fluff and fold?  Its not a luxury for me, its a budgeted item. . .lol

Joe:  Nice pics. . .you definitely do NOT look 35 in those photos. . .much younger I must say.

Joes Friend:  Nice pic as well. . .

Okay boys, you need to post your pics on the Photos thread.  ya know, to keep it moving along. . .

Cait, have fun on your trip, I know you will. . .

Hope Mel is having the Time of her life. . .

Sand, post your stories anytime. . .and please help us keep these threads moving. . .I havent had this much fun reading since before the May DIS meet. . .

Andrea. . .hope you are having fun in Merced. . .lol. . .and stop telling me that you could sleep without air conditioning. . .lol

Tom, when are they running this production and does it cut into WDW time. . .if it does I say skip it. . .if it doesn't then I say go for it.  Also have a blast at the game this weekend. . .I miss baseball games. . .

Angy, keep us laughing and sane. . .we shall see each other soon. . .

Carrie, dude. . .I mean dude. . .lol

Sha, thanks for hoping the weekends are FASTER so that I can hurry up and get to the world. . .

Teresa. . .well, stop working so hard so you can post more. . .

G4D, very cute grandchild. . .what an awesome head of hair. . .lol. . .and I am glad to see you are instilling Disney cravings at an early age. . .

KyDerbyMan. . .dude. . .eat please, your obsession with food has reached an all time high. . .(hope you know I am teasing. . .lol)


Okay, I think I got everyone answered. . .If I missed anyone, it was not an oversight but just the fact that I am simply too overwhelmed with the number of posts these days. . .and I like it. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG you all are KILLING me. . .I check in here when I get home and before I go to work. . .PEOPLE. . .I know I wanted entertainment but I can't keep up. . .
> 
> Here we go. . .
> 
> A word about laundry. . .haven't any of you heard of fluff and fold?  Its not a luxury for me, its a budgeted item. . .lol
> 
> Joe:  Nice pics. . .you definitely do NOT look 35 in those photos. . .much younger I must say.
> 
> Joes Friend:  Nice pic as well. . .
> 
> Okay boys, you need to post your pics on the Photos thread.  ya know, to keep it moving along. . .
> 
> Cait, have fun on your trip, I know you will. . .
> 
> Hope Mel is having the Time of her life. . .
> 
> Sand, post your stories anytime. . .and please help us keep these threads moving. . .I havent had this much fun reading since before the May DIS meet. . .
> 
> Andrea. . .hope you are having fun in Merced. . .lol. . .and stop telling me that you could sleep without air conditioning. . .lol
> 
> Tom, when are they running this production and does it cut into WDW time. . .if it does I say skip it. . .if it doesn't then I say go for it.  Also have a blast at the game this weekend. . .I miss baseball games. . .
> 
> Angy, keep us laughing and sane. . .we shall see each other soon. . .
> 
> Carrie, dude. . .I mean dude. . .lol
> 
> Sha, thanks for hoping the weekends are FASTER so that I can hurry up and get to the world. . .
> 
> Teresa. . .well, stop working so hard so you can post more. . .
> 
> G4D, very cute grandchild. . .what an awesome head of hair. . .lol. . .and I am glad to see you are instilling Disney cravings at an early age. . .
> 
> KyDerbyMan. . .dude. . .eat please, your obsession with food has reached an all time high. . .(hope you know I am teasing. . .lol)
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I got everyone answered. . .If I missed anyone, it was not an oversight but just the fact that I am simply too overwhelmed with the number of posts these days. . .and I like it. . .



I think you are caught up.

I just had to get in my groove again.


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> came from a very long day and night of drinkin at WDW in May and ending the night at AC.
> 
> I did not think I said these words alot... I was told otherwise.



Seriously dude when did my friends and I start talking like Bill and Ted?

ok...back to work.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG you all are KILLING me. . .I check in here when I get home and before I go to work. . .PEOPLE. . .I know I wanted entertainment but I can't keep up. . .
> 
> Here we go. . .
> 
> A word about laundry. . .haven't any of you heard of fluff and fold?  Its not a luxury for me, its a budgeted item. . .lol
> 
> ...
> 
> KyDerbyMan. . .dude. . .eat please, your obsession with food has reached an all time high. . .(hope you know I am teasing. . .lol)



I just had lunch actually!  And, no, it wasn't pizza!!

Pork bbq and green beans and fries.  I missed out on the mac-n-cheese, though.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> G
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?  Me, not so much, working and laundry and packing.  I guess it this means its now time for my little dance
> 
> Talk to ya'll later



Cait, Just be careful with doing the   you never know when the electricity will go out.   

I'm still debating what I'll do this weekend, visit the Baltimore Zoo, finally see "Wall-E" or do housework (aka  ).
Choices, choices.... 

Tell my little brother I said


----------



## clarrkkent79

Just saw this thread for the first time. Seems like the perfect place for me.

Looks like most of you have been at this for a while, so I'm just gonna jump in.  

I'm Brandon. On the scale, I'm an 8. I probably should be in a Disney AA. Who knew it'd be so difficult to find an S/O that feels the same! To top it off, I have a trip coming up in Sept. that's looking like it'll be a solo one. I'm loathe to cancel and give up the free dining. 

It's not too far fetched to find someone to pair up with in just 6 weeks.  I mean, it could happen....... right?  

In case it helps my chances, these are for you single ladies.  Although considering the board, perhaps a bouquet (I'm not even going to pretend, I googled that word to see how to spell it) of light up princess wands would be more appropriate.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> Hey neighbor! Long time. Beautiful baby! You must be so in love!!
> 
> love that avatar, btw, and just in time for the weekend brawl with.. that other team.



Thank you so much.   Yes, SO in love!   A feeling like no other. 

Not only is it a brawl with that OTHER team.......but it's the retun of ::dun dun dun: BIG PAPI!!  I can't wait! 

Did you happen to notice that huge bright yellow thing in the sky today?  Strange isn't it.  Haven't seen something like that in.......days!



acm563 said:


> Awww, is he precious or what   I want one...  (grandbaby that is)



Thanks so much Ang, the feeling is amazing. It's true what they say, so much different than raising your own kids.  Love em, play with em, smooch all over them, spoil them, then hand them back to mommy when they start crying LOL 



nurse.darcy said:


> G4D, very cute grandchild. . .what an awesome head of hair. . .lol. . .and I am glad to see you are instilling Disney cravings at an early age. . .



Thank you! And I'm only doing what any Disney-crazed "mimi" would do. Starting him off instantly!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan.. hmmm if you get the mower started I think I can handle it... I do it for my neighbors so whats another lawn!!!  



ttester9612 said:


> Cait, Just be careful with doing the   you never know when the electricity will go out.
> 
> I'm still debating what I'll do this weekend, visit the Baltimore Zoo, finally see "Wall-E" or do housework (aka  ).
> Choices, choices....
> 
> Tell my little brother I said



T.. I will trade places with you!!




clarrkkent79 said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time. Seems like the perfect place for me.
> 
> Looks like most of you have been at this for a while, so I'm just gonna jump in.
> 
> I'm Brandon. On the scale, I'm an 8. I probably should be in a Disney AA



doing this now before you get mobbed     ... You will be def'ly find that wand giving of yours very enticing.... good luck and have fun while you are at it !!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> KyDerbyMan.. hmmm if you get the mower started I think I can handle it... I do it for my neighbors so whats another lawn!!!



Deal!

And you can get it done in less than 30 min.  My sister (who lives next door) timed me one day (I guess she was *that* bored!) and said it took me 28 min.!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Deal!
> 
> And you can get it done in less than 30 min.  My sister (who lives next door) timed me one day (I guess she was *that* bored!) and said it took me 28 min.!


  Men !!!!!!!!  everything gotta be timed !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Cait, Just be careful with doing the   you never know when the electricity will go out.
> 
> I'm still debating what I'll do this weekend, visit the Baltimore Zoo, finally see "Wall-E" or do housework (aka  ).
> Choices, choices....
> 
> Tell my little brother I said



TT...this is true....part of why I don't like leaving packing to the last min like some peeps, but hey if it works for them...lol

I will be sure to tell your little brother you said


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

ANTSS2001 said:


> Men !!!!!!!!  everything gotta be timed !!!!!!!!!!!!



or measured and compared.


----------



## sand2270

clarrkkent79 said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time. Seems like the perfect place for me.
> 
> Looks like most of you have been at this for a while, so I'm just gonna jump in.
> 
> I'm Brandon. On the scale, I'm an 8. I probably should be in a Disney AA. Who knew it'd be so difficult to find an S/O that feels the same! To top it off, I have a trip coming up in Sept. that's looking like it'll be a solo one. I'm loathe to cancel and give up the free dining.
> 
> It's not too far fetched to find someone to pair up with in just 6 weeks.  I mean, it could happen....... right?
> 
> In case it helps my chances, these are for you single ladies.  Although considering the board, perhaps a bouquet (I'm not even going to pretend, I googled that word to see how to spell it) of light up princess wands would be more appropriate.



you're in the right place, there are people going in September I believe.

flowers work.   you spelled it right.


----------



## acm563

clarrkkent79 said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time. Seems like the perfect place for me.
> 
> Looks like most of you have been at this for a while, so I'm just gonna jump in.
> 
> I'm Brandon. On the scale, I'm an 8. I probably should be in a Disney AA. Who knew it'd be so difficult to find an S/O that feels the same! To top it off, I have a trip coming up in Sept. that's looking like it'll be a solo one. I'm loathe to cancel and give up the free dining.
> 
> It's not too far fetched to find someone to pair up with in just 6 weeks.  I mean, it could happen....... right?
> 
> In case it helps my chances, these are for you single ladies.  Although considering the board, perhaps a bouquet (I'm not even going to pretend, I googled that word to see how to spell it) of light up princess wands would be more appropriate.



  and there are a few who will be there the end of Aug into Sept as well as others mid September if I remember correctly 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Timmy, anytime you want to come and mow my yard ( 8 acres) I will trade you that for laundry.....lol

As for a few other comments....ahem...I am trying to turn a new leaf as I have been told I do not know how to behave   so "read my  mind"


----------



## buena vista

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Did you happen to notice that huge bright yellow thing in the sky today?  Strange isn't it.  Haven't seen something like that in.......days!



Yeah, I rubbed my eyes a few times earlier today just to be sure I wasn't dreaming. Tornadoes were confirmed yesterday to our north. Unreal.

One more meeting today then I can break out the sunglasses and call it a weekend.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> As for a few other comments....ahem...I am trying to turn a new leaf as I have been told I do not know how to behave   so "read my  mind"



too easy..


----------



## clarrkkent79

sand2270 said:


> you're in the right place, there are people going in September I believe.
> 
> flowers work.   you spelled it right.



Thanks! Yep. ANTSS2001 was very helpful and provided me with some links to information on several get togethers of solo DIS'ers in Sept. I'm already looking forward to the trip even more.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Goofy4Disney! said:


> or measured and compared.



that too!!!!!!!!!!  



acm563 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Timmy, anytime you want to come and mow my yard ( 8 acres) I will trade you that for laundry.....lol
> 
> rotfl2:



hmmmm 8 acres... that would be a months laundry!!!  I can also do leaky faucets... I saved myself $400 worth of plumibg services when I changed my faucet in my bathroom/bathtub!!!    hmm let see.. did hard wood floors with neighbors and help stained the deck... and can change counter tops!!!  Hmmm that's what happend when you grew up with 10 older brothers!!  The only thing I did not do with them is play football... but soccer... count me in!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

clarrkkent79 said:


> Thanks! Yep. ANTSS2001 was very helpful and provided me with some links to information on several get togethers of solo DIS'ers in Sept. I'm already looking forward to the trip even more.




Yikes I didnt do it.. I swear.. I dont know anything about it  TT !!!!!!!!!!!!  I really did not do anything  


DING for the day!!!

*Orlando Offers *


Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $119 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, August 19 through October 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Detroit for $95 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, August 16 through September 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Providence for $87 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Monday, Tuesday, and Saturday, September 6 through September 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to St. Louis for $103 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday, August 18 through September 30, 2008 only


----------



## sand2270

thought I would share...

sandwich guy totally checked out my cleavage...didn't even pretend to look me in the eye...

I'm up here buddy!!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> As for a few other comments....ahem...I am trying to turn a new leaf as I have been told I do not know how to behave   so "read my  mind"



 Who told you needed to behave. For shame on them..Don't listen to a word they say...you can behave anyway you want.  Your the LIFE of the party... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> that too!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hmmmm 8 acres... that would be a months laundry!!!  I can also do leaky faucets... I saved myself $400 worth of plumibg services when I changed my faucet in my bathroom/bathtub!!!    hmm let see.. did hard wood floors with neighbors and help stained the deck... and can change counter tops!!!  Hmmm that's what happend when you grew up with 10 older brothers!!  The only thing I did not do with them is play football... but soccer... count me in!!!



hmmmmmm I might need your skills, ANTS.   I have lots of things that need to be done around my house. My kitchen counter tops and cabinets need replacing.   You have any vacation time, left. 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes I didnt do it.. I swear.. I dont know anything about it  TT !!!!!!!!!!!!  I really did not do anything



I believe you ANTS, I don't recall seeing a you post the links.  Maybe it was Sha, she's good at doing that.


----------



## Sha

Jen2 needs to see this info! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes I didnt do it.. I swear.. I dont know anything about it  TT !!!!!!!!!!!!  I really did not do anything
> 
> 
> DING for the day!!!
> 
> *Orlando Offers *
> 
> 
> Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $119 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, August 19 through October 30, 2008 only
> 
> Orlando to Detroit for $95 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, August 16 through September 30, 2008 only
> 
> Orlando to Providence for $87 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Monday, Tuesday, and Saturday, September 6 through September 30, 2008 only
> 
> Orlando to St. Louis for $103 One-Way!
> 
> - Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday, August 18 through September 30, 2008 only


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I believe you ANTS, I don't recall seeing a you post the links.  Maybe it was Sha, she's good at doing that.



Yes I have been, but so have others. All for the love of Disney anyways


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Men !!!!!!!!  everything gotta be timed !!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey!  It was my sister that did the timing!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Goofy4Disney! said:


> or measured and compared.



We *are* talking about things of and related to lawn care, right?


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> that too!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm 8 acres... that would be a months laundry!!!  I can also do leaky faucets... I saved myself $400 worth of plumibg services when I changed my faucet in my bathroom/bathtub!!!    hmm let see.. did hard wood floors with neighbors and help stained the deck... and can change counter tops!!!  Hmmm that's what happend when you grew up with 10 older brothers!!  The only thing I did not do with them is play football... but soccer... count me in!!!



Well, I can change alternators, starters, brakes, master cylinders, do tune ups, change oil, install new power window switches ..then as far as houses do minor electrical repairs (have actually ran many a foot of new wiring in many houses) plumbing, installing water heaters, hang sheetrock and finish it, install flooring, windows and vinyl siding, build sheds and decks (I am the baby of the family and Daddys little girl so I was by his side in everything he ever did and you just kind of pick it up...he and I built my house)....lolrof..and its not that I mind mowing the grass that part is easy its the trimming out....I guess I should have listened to my Dad when he told me not to plant all this junk as it was just something to have to mow around..lol


whew....so there....those are the things I can barter with as well as a pretty smile.......  however when you live in the boonies and a million miles from nowhere its difficult to find anyone to barter with....  so I will gladly do a month of laundry in exchange


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> too easy..



No, you just happen to think it is because of all the tresspassing you do there


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Who told you needed to behave. For shame on them..Don't listen to a word they say...you can behave anyway you want.  Your the LIFE of the party...



Well, to be honest I dont believe I was told to behave, I was just kind of challenged that I do not KNOW how to behave......  

But yes you tell them Louise...you know I can behave myself (anyway I want...heheheh)


----------



## clarrkkent79

ttester9612 said:


> I believe you ANTS, I don't recall seeing a you post the links.  Maybe it was Sha, she's good at doing that.



Uh oh! Did my big mouth get someone in trouble?


----------



## sand2270

There has certainly been an influx of hottie men to the board lately...

too bad I am taken!


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> There has certainly been an influx of hottie men to the board lately...
> 
> too bad I am taken!


----------



## Carrieannew

clarrkkent79 said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time. Seems like the perfect place for me.
> 
> Looks like most of you have been at this for a while, so I'm just gonna jump in.
> 
> I'm Brandon. On the scale, I'm an 8. I probably should be in a Disney AA. Who knew it'd be so difficult to find an S/O that feels the same! To top it off, I have a trip coming up in Sept. that's looking like it'll be a solo one. I'm loathe to cancel and give up the free dining.
> 
> It's not too far fetched to find someone to pair up with in just 6 weeks.  I mean, it could happen....... right?
> 
> In case it helps my chances, these are for you single ladies.  Although considering the board, perhaps a bouquet (I'm not even going to pretend, I googled that word to see how to spell it) of light up princess wands would be more appropriate.




Welcome 


Jump in. Sorry I am a little delayed in hello today. Looks like you already got some great information. And as Angy said there are several groups going during free dining. I didnt get a chance to read all posts but did you say your dates??


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

KyDerbyMan said:


> We *are* talking about things of and related to lawn care, right?



*I'm* talking about... weeds. And...Miracle Grow. Not sure what *you're* talking about.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Goofy4Disney! said:


> *I'm* talking about... weeds. And...Miracle Grow. Not sure what *you're* talking about.



weed?   



oh....weedS...as in Weed-B-Gone.  That reminds me...I need to get a big jug of that and spray my yard this weekend.  yay...like I had nowhere near enough to do!!  

(I think a neighbor sprinkled Miracle Grow on the weeds!)


But, yeah, that's what I *thought* you were talking about.


----------



## Master Mason

sand2270 said:


> thought I would share...
> 
> sandwich guy totally checked out my cleavage...didn't even pretend to look me in the eye...
> 
> I'm up here buddy!!



The parts he was interested in were not up there apparently.  Just sayin


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Jen2 needs to see this info!



Thanks - I saw it, but no $$$ until next week.  Maybe there will be an even better one then !!!! 



clarrkkent79 said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time. Seems like the perfect place for me.
> 
> Looks like most of you have been at this for a while, so I'm just gonna jump in.
> 
> I'm Brandon. On the scale, I'm an 8. I probably should be in a Disney AA. Who knew it'd be so difficult to find an S/O that feels the same! To top it off, I have a trip coming up in Sept. that's looking like it'll be a solo one. I'm loathe to cancel and give up the free dining.
> 
> It's not too far fetched to find someone to pair up with in just 6 weeks.  I mean, it could happen....... right?
> 
> In case it helps my chances, these are for you single ladies.  Although considering the board, perhaps a bouquet (I'm not even going to pretend, I googled that word to see how to spell it) of light up princess wands would be more appropriate.



Welcome to the disboards !!!!  It is a lot of fun !!!!


----------



## sand2270

Master Mason said:


> The parts he was interested in were not up there apparently.  Just sayin



ROFL!!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

KyDerbyMan said:


> weed?
> 
> 
> 
> oh....weedS...as in Weed-B-Gone.  That reminds me...I need to get a big jug of that and spray my yard this weekend.  yay...like I had nowhere near enough to do!!
> 
> (I think a neighbor sprinkled Miracle Grow on the weeds!)
> 
> 
> But, yeah, that's what I *thought* you were talking about.



Must be weed envy.


----------



## ttester9612

clarrkkent79 said:


> Uh oh! Did my big mouth get someone in trouble?



 No you didn't get anyone in trouble.  We like to tease each other.  

Oh I forgot where are my manners.   Clarkkent to the WONDERFUL World of "Singles who are for the the "LOVE of Disney."  Just jump right in (which you have) and post your comments or even share your love for Disney.  Just ignore those who want to start drama,we do ...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Must be weed envy.


----------



## rebecca06261

I love lurking sometimes...  This thread gets more and more amusing with each passing week


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> I love lurking sometimes...  This thread gets more and more amusing with each passing week



Rebecca, quite lurking and start posting more.     Come on share your LOVE for Disney...


----------



## rebecca06261

Oh hush!!!  I like lurking sometimes!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> There has certainly been an influx of hottie men to the board lately...



And this would be?????


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Oh hush!!!  I like lurking sometimes!


----------



## black562

Yea, I think the boards have sparked back into action lately...


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> There has certainly been an influx of hottie men to the board lately...
> 
> too bad I am taken!




Hottie men? Do tell.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> And this would be?????



aww sweetie you know you are included in that list...stop fishing for compliments   J/K


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Hottie men? Do tell.



you too...you guys are shameless


----------



## black562

Hey, I never said I wasn't humble.  Besides, you could have been speaking of everyone BUT me....especially after that carousel shot.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I love lurking sometimes...  This thread gets more and more amusing with each passing week





black562 said:


> Hey, I never said I wasn't humble.  Besides, you could have been speaking of everyone BUT me....especially after that carousel shot.



doesnt believe you Joe


----------



## Sha

Cait... dont kill me...   

I just want to say what a brave woman you are wearing one color of nail polish on one toe and another the other big toe in public!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Cait... dont kill me...
> 
> I just want to say what a brave woman you are wearing one color of nail polish on one toe and another the other big toe in public!




BRAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Sha

Hears humming as someone types... i may be in trouble


----------



## black562

Oh now Sha...you know you're having a great time, admit it?


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> BRAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​



wears that badge proudly! thanks 

(with LOTS of sugar... takes one to know one!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Hears humming as someone types... i may be in trouble



YA THINK?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Oh now Sha...you know you're having a great time, admit it?



I always have a good time sweetie!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> YA THINK?



yep... but then again it could be because you are on the other end of the phone line


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> yep... but then again it could be because you are on the other end of the phone line



This is true....will make me think twice about telling you about my toes again....lol


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> This is true....will make me think twice about telling you about my toes again....lol



But that isnt the first time you told me


----------



## connorsmom911

Well, sheesh, now that I've spent the last few HOURS catching up on the 40+ pages posted lately!!!!  Good grief!!!

Tom and Jen, Happy Belated Birthdays!!!!  My little guy turned 1 today.

Sha, glad to hear about your mom.  We`re in that same boat here, waiting for a re-check in Oct.

Cait, Angy, Carrie (?) and anyone else I missed...happy travelling soon!

TT, Darcy, Amy, Rebecca, Ky, Mason, Char, and some I know I'm missing...hi!

And a big shout out to ALL the new hotties I've missed joining in the last few days...it's a wonderful place to hang out and forget the reasons that brought you here!

I'm lurking a lot these days, but I'm still around, just busy with life and all it's ups and downs.


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Well, sheesh, now that I've spent the last few HOURS catching up on the 40+ pages posted lately!!!!  Good grief!!!
> 
> Tom and Jen, Happy Belated Birthdays!!!!  My little guy turned 1 today.
> 
> Sha, glad to hear about your mom.  We`re in that same boat here, waiting for a re-check in Oct.
> 
> Cait, Angy, Carrie (?) and anyone else I missed...happy travelling soon!
> 
> TT, Darcy, Amy, Rebecca, Ky, Mason, Char, and some I know I'm missing...hi!
> 
> And a big shout out to ALL the new hotties I've missed joining in the last few days...it's a wonderful place to hang out and forget the reasons that brought you here!
> 
> I'm lurking a lot these days, but I'm still around, just busy with life and all it's ups and downs.



Hi tracey!!! congrats on the little ones birthday! Who is getting the re-check? 

How are things going up there otherwise??


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> Hi tracey!!! congrats on the little ones birthday! Who is getting the re-check?
> 
> How are things going up there otherwise??



My mom.  Found a shadow they didn't like on her last mammogram, so she's got to go back in October.  Thought we had beat this 3 years ago, so we're crossing fingers and trying not to think about it.  I'm taking your mom's victory and focussing on it!!

Otherwise just dealing with the ex...saw my lawyer this week and we have a few big issues that need to be dealt with regarding the kids as they are both starting to have problems with the back and forth stuff.  Yuck.  And more yuck.  

Is it November yet?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hnmmmm what?? only 4 pages for me to catch up ?? Everybody must be out on Hot Dates!!!  Well... have fun everyone and bring back good stories come Monday!!!







acm563 said:


> Well, I can change alternators, starters, brakes, master cylinders, do tune ups, change oil, install new power window switches ..then as far as houses do minor electrical repairs (have actually ran many a foot of new wiring in many houses) plumbing, installing water heaters, hang sheetrock and finish it, install flooring, windows and vinyl siding, build sheds and decks (I am the baby of the family and Daddys little girl so I was by his side in everything he ever did and you just kind of pick it up...he and I built my house)....lolrof..and its not that I mind mowing the grass that part is easy its the trimming out....I guess I should have listened to my Dad when he told me not to plant all this junk as it was just something to have to mow around..lol
> 
> 
> whew....so there....those are the things I can barter with as well as a pretty smile.......  however when you live in the boonies and a million miles from nowhere its difficult to find anyone to barter with....  so I will gladly do a month of laundry in exchange



    hands down you got me beat!!!  You give pointers????



clarrkkent79 said:


> Uh oh! Did my big mouth get someone in trouble?



in trouble ???????????  never !!!!!!!!!!!!



rebecca06261 said:


> I love lurking sometimes...  This thread gets more and more amusing with each passing week



uh huh!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

clarrkkent79 said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time. Seems like the perfect place for me.
> 
> Looks like most of you have been at this for a while, so I'm just gonna jump in.
> 
> I'm Brandon. On the scale, I'm an 8. I probably should be in a Disney AA. Who knew it'd be so difficult to find an S/O that feels the same! To top it off, I have a trip coming up in Sept. that's looking like it'll be a solo one. I'm loathe to cancel and give up the free dining.
> 
> It's not too far fetched to find someone to pair up with in just 6 weeks.  I mean, it could happen....... right?
> 
> In case it helps my chances, these are for you single ladies.  Although considering the board, perhaps a bouquet (I'm not even going to pretend, I googled that word to see how to spell it) of light up princess wands would be more appropriate.



Been off the boards all day, Welcome to the thread Brandon!! I see DL quite a bit in your sig so that's a good thing!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> There has certainly been an influx of hottie men to the board lately...
> 
> too bad I am taken!



Shhhh, you know I like to pretend you aren't!!! 

Of course you are taken!! Any man would be a fool not to swipe you up!!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Shhhh, you know I like to pretend you aren't!!!
> 
> Of course you are taken!! Any man would be a fool not to swipe you up!!!
> 
> Andrea



LOL ok I'm single...just don't tell my boyfriend.  

And thank you for the compliment, so nice.

Joe and I have agreed that you are really cool, nice and very pretty.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> LOL ok I'm single...just don't tell my boyfriend.
> 
> And thank you for the compliment, so nice.
> 
> Joe and I have agreed that you are really cool, nice and very pretty.



Aww, you guys are the best!!! And, no, I'll never tell because I need you on here and we're going into business together!!  


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Aww, you guys are the best!!! And, no, I'll never tell because I need you on here and we're going into business together!!
> 
> 
> Andrea




that sounded like a yearbook signature for someone you don't really now:

Dear Matty,

You are sweet, nice and pretty.  Have a nice summer.  Go Chargers!

Amy

And yes we will be rolling in dough once we market our plan to all the singles up here!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> that sounded like a yearbook signature for someone you don't really now:
> 
> Dear Matty,
> 
> You are sweet, nice and pretty.  Have a nice summer.  Go Chargers!
> 
> Amy
> 
> And yes we will be rolling in dough once we market our plan to all the singles up here!



Don't forget to add: Don't ever change!!! Chargers Rule!!!

No one will be able to resist our plans, we need to offer some kind of guarantee!!


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Don't forget to add: Don't ever change!!! Chargers Rule!!!
> 
> No one will be able to resist our plans, we need to offer some kind of guarantee!!
> 
> Andrea



i can't think of a response that is appropriate for a family board.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> i can't think of a response that is appropriate for a family board.



Yeah, that's probably for the best or you might get another warning  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, that's probably for the best or you might get another warning
> 
> Andrea



I don't mind the warnings...they make me feel like a rebel!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I don't mind the warnings...they make me feel like a rebel!



Now I really feel like we're in high school!! You are a rebel, if I PM you will it be like passing notes in class?


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Now I really feel like we're in high school!! You are a rebel, if I PM you will it be like passing notes in class?
> 
> 
> Andrea



I'm already sneaking out the window later to see Joe...my mom doesn't want me playing with him anymore...he is a trouble maker.

You, me, Rob and Joe are gonna go meet by the old watertower (I watch too much That 70's Show).


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> I'm already sneaking out the window later to see Joe...my mom doesn't want me playing with him anymore...he is a trouble maker.
> 
> You, me, Rob and Joe are gonna go meet by the old watertower (I watch too much That 70's Show).



So I get Matty all to myself? Sweet!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> So I get Matty all to myself? Sweet!!



Yes, I guess you do!! Glad that you're happy about that!!  

I agree, Sands, Joe can be a bad influence sometimes!! I would date him just to spite your mom!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yes, I guess you do!! Glad that you're happy about that!!
> 
> I agree, Sands, Joe can be a bad influence sometimes!! I would date him just to spite your mom!!
> 
> Andrea



Yeah!! Let's go score some beer and cause some trouble!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Yeah!! Let's go score some beer and cause some trouble!!



Yeah, the nights not complete without that!! Even more fun if you get 86'd from somewhere!!!


Andrea


----------



## Carrieannew

Can someone make it 7am. That would be fantastic


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Can someone make it 7am. That would be fantastic




what happens at 7am?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Yeah, I wanna know too??? Is that when we sneek out? It's cutting it kinda close!


Andrea


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> what happens at 7am?



I get off work. 

Worked 8-5 at full time job today
and been at part time job since 6pm not off till 7am

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> I get off work.
> 
> Worked 8-5 at full time job today
> and been at part time job since 6pm not off till 7am
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




ohhh long day


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, I wanna know too??? Is that when we sneek out? It's cutting it kinda close!
> 
> 
> Andrea



i think we have to sneak back in by 7am.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> ohhh long day



Very long
Not sure it could get any worse

Thats what a disney addiction will do to ya. Anything seems possible to get money for a plane ticket hehe


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Very long
> Not sure it could get any worse
> 
> Thats what a disney addiction will do to ya. Anything seems possible to get money for a plane ticket hehe



well than at least it's for a good cause.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Carrieannew said:


> Very long
> Not sure it could get any worse
> 
> Thats what a disney addiction will do to ya. Anything seems possible to get money for a plane ticket hehe



I agree!! Although 6pm-7am does NOT sounds like a part time job to me!!  

Andrea


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> well than at least it's for a good cause.



true that
34 days 

Although I know of a certain non posting lurking male who is there now. So not fair


----------



## MATTERHORN

Carrieannew said:


> true that
> 34 days
> 
> Although I know of a certain non posting lurking male who is there now. So not fair



You're right, that's not fair. Even though I don't know who it is, it's still not fair at all!!!! We should all be there right now!!

Andrea


----------



## rebecca06261

wow... I thought my 13 hour days were long.  You win!


----------



## sand2270

ok guys because I have nothing better to do on a Friday...I posted a new thread looking for everyone to post their travel dates and I will compile a list.  It's on the adults/singles page at 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128


----------



## connorsmom911

I second the 7am thing...nightshift...blech!

And mine are 14 hours...5pm-7am.


----------



## clarrkkent79

Carrieannew said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> Jump in. Sorry I am a little delayed in hello today. Looks like you already got some great information. And as Angy said there are several groups going during free dining. I didnt get a chance to read all posts but did you say your dates??



I'm booked for Sept 7th - 21st at POP, but I just can't see having that long of a solo trip. I'll probably scale it back to Sept 7th - 13th/14th. 

My younger brother may come along as well, so I may not necessarily be solo, but still looking to meet some DIS'ers!

And I second(or would that be third?) the night shift thoughts! I've been working 11pm-7:30am for 3 years. I'm finally free in just 4 weeks though!


----------



## clarrkkent79

MATTERHORN said:


> Don't forget to add: Don't ever change!!! Chargers Rule!!!
> 
> No one will be able to resist our plans, we need to offer some kind of guarantee!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Wait a minute, "singles", "DIS", "guarantee", "marketing"? My ears are perking up!  

Sounds like just the thing I need! I think you need to rush this "plan" to the market ASAP! 

Oh and yeah, DL was my first taste of Disney. I loved it then, but WDW put me on a whole different level.


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> I'm already sneaking out the window later to see Joe...my mom doesn't want me playing with him anymore...he is a trouble maker.
> 
> You, me, Rob and Joe are gonna go meet by the old watertower (I watch too much That 70's Show).



enjoyed reading you two (w/ MATTERHORN) thank you.. the night went by fast... 



Carrieannew said:


> I get off work.
> 
> Worked 8-5 at full time job today
> and been at part time job since 6pm not off till 7am
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


  isi it Monday Yet.... on my way to work.. done at midnite... 



Carrieannew said:


> Very long
> Not sure it could get any worse
> 
> Thats what a disney addiction will do to ya. Anything seems possible to get money for a plane ticket hehe



 



sand2270 said:


> well than at least it's for a good cause.



sometimes I wonder... a good cause or maybe syndrome  



rebecca06261 said:


> wow... I thought my 13 hour days were long.  You win!




reb.... be on stand by... I might eb calling you to complain.. no dis for the next 16 hours.. part time = no pc



connorsmom911 said:


> I second the 7am thing...nightshift...blech!
> 
> And mine are 14 hours...5pm-7am.



help us oh lord!!! 


Have a good one peeps...


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> Of course you are taken!! Any man would be a fool not to swipe you up!!!



I agree with Matty on that one!



MATTERHORN said:


> Now I really feel like we're in high school!! You are a rebel, if I PM you will it be like passing notes in class?



I was thinking that the night before... glad I am not the only one who thought that!



MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, I wanna know too??? Is that when we sneek out? It's cutting it kinda close!



Like Sand said, time to sneak back in... just dont leave a foot mark on the outside wall when climbing back in  



sand2270 said:


> ok guys because I have nothing better to do on a Friday...I posted a new thread looking for everyone to post their travel dates and I will compile a list.  It's on the adults/singles page at
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128



And what will you do with the list after you compile it? Is this so you can play with excel???


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!

Hows everyone's weekend looking?? Be a mix of different things going on here  but will be a great day! Just have to take care of something and then I can do everythings else I have planned


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Well, in the next several hours I have to take my youngest DD to two softball games (in different parts of town) and get my oldest DD (and two of her friends)  to a friend's wedding before 4pm (in the next county over).

I'll treat this as training for that cross-country trip next year!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, in the next several hours I have to take my youngest DD to two softball games (in different parts of town) and get my oldest DD (and two of her friends)  to a friend's wedding before 4pm (in the next county over).
> 
> I'll treat this as training for that cross-country trip next year!



may the force be with you


----------



## Jenroc

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, in the next several hours I have to take my youngest DD to two softball games (in different parts of town) and get my oldest DD (and two of her friends)  to a friend's wedding before 4pm (in the next county over).
> 
> I'll treat this as training for that cross-country trip next year!



I think we all may need to do some training for this marathon !!!!!  A new exercise regime is going to begin tomorrow after all the housework is done !!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> enjoyed reading you two (w/ MATTERHORN) thank you.. the night went by fast...




i don't know how to do the multiple quotes I so I will respond to these one by one.

Thanks...glad we entertained you!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> I agree with Matty on that one!
> 
> 
> And what will you do with the list after you compile it? Is this so you can play with excel???




Thank you for the compliment!

And yes I may just put it in excel...than make a Powerpoint presentation...set up a meeting through Outlook...and set up a conference call...so there


----------



## sand2270

clarrkkent79 said:


> Wait a minute, "singles", "DIS", "guarantee", "marketing"? My ears are perking up!
> 
> Sounds like just the thing I need! I think you need to rush this "plan" to the market ASAP!
> 
> Oh and yeah, DL was my first taste of Disney. I loved it then, but WDW put me on a whole different level.



We're working on it...it will be so worth the money!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Jeez people, give a girl a break. . .my shift is only 12 hrs and I STILL need 20 minutes or more to read through the posts. ..

At least it is entertaining. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Jeez people, give a girl a break. . .my shift is only 12 hrs and I STILL need 20 minutes or more to read through the posts. ..
> 
> At least it is entertaining. . .lol



With everyone being on different time zones there definitely is not much down time.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> i don't know how to do the multiple quotes I so I will respond to these one by one.
> 
> Thanks...glad we entertained you!



next to "quote" there is a +" box and that is what you use for multiples. each one you want and then the final one is just "quote" and then you have multiples (and no... not THOSE kind of multiples)


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> next to "qoute" there is a +" box and that is what you use for multiples. each one you want and then the final one is just "quote" and then you have multiples (and no... not THOSE kind of multiples)




Ah thank you!!!


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> And yes I may just put it in excel...than make a Powerpoint presentation...set up a meeting through Outlook...and set up a conference call...so there



LMAO the things is... I can visualize that happeneing too


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> LMAO the things is... I can visualize that happeneing too



Unfortunately I can visualize it too...I am really a nerd at heart


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, now I have to do the multiples thingy. ..I never figured it out so I have to give it a whirl. . .okay post lots today after I go to bed so when I get up I can try the multiples thingy. . .lol


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, now I have to do the multiples thingy. ..I never figured it out so I have to give it a whirl. . .okay post lots today after I go to bed so when I get up I can try the multiples thingy. . .lol


 
It would really work well for your thread summaries you used to do on the other thread


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> It would really work well for your thread summaries you used to do on the other thread



I like the other thread still but I havent done a summary in FOREVER, though the other day when Andrea, Amy and I were chatting I could have done a summary for everyone. . .we did 4 pages. . .lol.  Now I just don't care where I post. . I want to be where the action is. . .and I have always maintained that I don't want to have to choose among those I chat with.  I will now and forever more remain neutral. . .after all this is the internet and outside of this real life will take care of itself. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I like the other thread still but I havent done a summary in FOREVER, though the other day when Andrea, Amy and I were chatting I could have done a summary for everyone. . .we did 4 pages. . .lol.  Now I just don't care where I post. . I want to be where the action is. . .and I have always maintained that I don't want to have to choose among those I chat with.  I will now and forever more remain neutral. . .after all this is the internet and outside of this real life will take care of itself. . .



LOL Lake Havasu and paddle boats...that thread still makes me giggle.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> LOL Lake Havasu and paddle boats...that thread still makes me giggle.



I loved that conversation, it was so near and dear to my heart. . .ya know, you grow up doing stuff and then you continue to do the same stuff as an adult. . .I was in hog heaven reminiscing about it. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I loved that conversation, it was so near and dear to my heart. . .ya know, you grow up doing stuff and then you continue to do the same stuff as an adult. . .I was in hog heaven reminiscing about it. . .



aww good I'm glad.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> And yes I may just put it in excel...than make a Powerpoint presentation...set up a meeting through Outlook...and set up a conference call...so there



Now Amy, you're starting to sound like a numbers geek now... 

Besdies, who needs conference calls when we can do a web-conference with streaming video and powerpoint with lots of graphs and charts.  Have to analyze all the possibilities, forecast various scenarios and take.....

Wait...nevermind!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Now Amy, you're starting to sound like a numbers geek now...
> 
> Besdies, who needs conference calls when we can do a web-conference with streaming video and powerpoint with lots of graphs and charts.  Have to analyze all the possibilities, forecast various scenarios and take.....
> 
> Wait...nevermind!!!



I thought about that...but i thought if I started talking about MeetingPlace I would lose people...and start to embarrass myself.  

But I'll work on a deck...distribute it to the DACI...determine if we are Red/Yellow/Green....update my project plan...and inform the appropriate stakeholders.

We can also work out some contingency plans for future trips:

1. What to do if CRT/Le Cellier/Chef Mickey's/etc lose your ADR?
2. What to do if you just can't score a Fastpass for Soarin...the line is 90 minutes long...and the park closes in 30 minutes?
3.  What to do if you have an 8:30am ADR at Crystal Palace...but you played drink around the world at Epcot the night before...woke up at 8:15am...and the shuttle bus is no where to be found?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I thought about that...but i thought if I started talking about MeetingPlace I would lose people...and start to embarrass myself.
> 
> But I'll work on a deck...distribute it to the DACI...determine if we are Red/Yellow/Green....update my project plan...and inform the appropriate stakeholders.
> 
> We can also work out some contingency plans for future trips:
> 
> 1. What to do if CRT/Le Cellier/Chef Mickey's/etc lose your ADR?
> 2. What to do if you just can't score a Fastpass for Soarin...the line is 90 minutes long...and the park closes in 30 minutes?
> 3.  What to do if you have an 8:30am ADR at Crystal Palace...but you played drink around the world at Epcot the night before...woke up at 8:15am...and the shuttle bus is no where to be found?



OMG, I am SOOOOO glad I left the techie world behind me and the business world on another planet. . .nursing. . .go, see patients, pass report onto another. . .go home. . .no stress, no questions, no one cares once you are gone. . .LOVE IT. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone.  I see that every one is chatty as usual.  Glad to see that this thread is being used more. 

How's everyone's weekend so far.  Any big plans?  I was up and running early today.  Was balancing my checkbook earlier and have a $2 difference, which I can't seem to find.  Decided I needed a break hoping it will clear my head so I went to the movies.  Finally saw Wall-E, which I just LOVED..This is a great movie


----------



## ttester9612

It pays to take a break.  I found the $2, I wrote an expense in my check registry for $2 more then what it was.  I'm now $2 richer.


----------



## MATTERHORN

clarrkkent79 said:


> I'm booked for Sept 7th - 21st at POP, but I just can't see having that long of a solo trip. I'll probably scale it back to Sept 7th - 13th/14th.
> 
> My younger brother may come along as well, so I may not necessarily be solo, but still looking to meet some DIS'ers!
> 
> And I second(or would that be third?) the night shift thoughts! I've been working 11pm-7:30am for 3 years. I'm finally free in just 4 weeks though!




Hooray for you!! I also did night shift when I worked at the Stardust (gone now of course!) from 7pm-3am for three years. Don't think I'd want night shift ever again!




clarrkkent79 said:


> Wait a minute, "singles", "DIS", "guarantee", "marketing"? My ears are perking up!
> 
> Sounds like just the thing I need! I think you need to rush this "plan" to the market ASAP!
> 
> Oh and yeah, DL was my first taste of Disney. I loved it then, but WDW put me on a whole different level.




I saw that!! I noticed that your DL trips were early on. Come back to the original!! Of course, I have nothing to compare to yet, but I will!

Also, Sands and I might need some imput into the business, you know, market research and all that so we'll be successful!!   

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

ANTSS2001 said:


> enjoyed reading you two (w/ MATTERHORN) thank you.. the night went by fast...
> 
> .



Aww, glad to know that someone enjoys us!! Happy to help!

Andrea


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> It pays to take a break. I found the $2, I wrote an expense in my check registry for $2 more then what it was. I'm now $2 richer.


 
YEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> LOL Lake Havasu and paddle boats...that thread still makes me giggle.



Right!! That was funny!! Almost made the song true!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

ttester9612 said:


> It pays to take a break.  I found the $2, I wrote an expense in my check registry for $2 more then what it was.  I'm now $2 richer.



Hooray!! That's half a churro to me!!

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> next to "quote" there is a +" box and that is what you use for multiples. each one you want and then the final one is just "quote" and then you have multiples (and no... not THOSE kind of multiples)



I think my brain just exploded.

 



must be the heat...omg it's hot out there.  I think I burned my sunburn.


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> I think my brain just exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be the heat...omg it's hot out there.  I think I burned my sunburn.



OH no!! Sha was just getting technical on us, just post as normal and don't blow up please!!

Andrea


----------



## Sha




----------



## black562

MMMMM Churros!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> OH no!! Sha was just getting technical on us, just post as normal and don't blow up please!!
> 
> Andrea



I have sufficiently cooled off.  Disaster averted!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I'm having horrible luck today.
Last weekend, my Saab convertible had it's left front brake lock up so that the wheel drags, the car pulls to the left, but when you brake it pulls to the right. So I had AAA tow it to the nearest dealership and they ordered parts.
So I borrowed my Great Aunt's 1996 Dodge Dakota SLT. I figure....it's low mileage (16,400) and what can go wrong if I'm careful?

Apparently THE SAME EXACT THING...only the right front brakes instead of the left. As for where I was road-wise when it broke? Less than a mile from where the convertible locked up.

So I call my God-parents, since they have a spare vehicle and...are you ready for this folks? It's down with brake problems too.

I'm sensing a sinister pattern here...
I had one friend tell me, "Maybe it's God's way of telling you to slow down." My response was that, "My name isn't Job, and in any case, I can only give the same response Luke Skywalker gave: I will not turn, and you'll be forced to kill me."

Ultimately, I hope you are all having a much better day than I am.


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm having horrible luck today.
> Last weekend, my Saab convertible had it's left front brake lock up so that the wheel drags, the car pulls to the left, but when you brake it pulls to the right. So I had AAA tow it to the nearest dealership and they ordered parts.
> So I borrowed my Great Aunt's 1996 Dodge Dakota SLT. I figure....it's low mileage (16,400) and what can go wrong if I'm careful?
> 
> Apparently THE SAME EXACT THING...only the right front brakes instead of the left. As for where I was road-wise when it broke? Less than a mile from where the convertible locked up.
> 
> So I call my God-parents, since they have a spare vehicle and...are you ready for this folks? It's down with brake problems too.
> 
> I'm sensing a sinister pattern here...
> I had one friend tell me, "Maybe it's God's way of telling you to slow down." My response was that, "My name isn't Job, and in any case, I can only give the same response Luke Skywalker gave: I will not turn, and you'll be forced to kill me."
> 
> Ultimately, I hope you are all having a much better day than I am.


 
here is hoping for better luck Rob


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Right!! That was funny!! Almost made the song true!!
> 
> Andrea



my silly mom of course started singing "London Bridge is falling down" as soon as we got off that boat.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm having horrible luck today.
> Last weekend, my Saab convertible had it's left front brake lock up so that the wheel drags, the car pulls to the left, but when you brake it pulls to the right. So I had AAA tow it to the nearest dealership and they ordered parts.
> So I borrowed my Great Aunt's 1996 Dodge Dakota SLT. I figure....it's low mileage (16,400) and what can go wrong if I'm careful?
> 
> Apparently THE SAME EXACT THING...only the right front brakes instead of the left. As for where I was road-wise when it broke? Less than a mile from where the convertible locked up.
> 
> So I call my God-parents, since they have a spare vehicle and...are you ready for this folks? It's down with brake problems too.
> 
> I'm sensing a sinister pattern here...
> I had one friend tell me, "Maybe it's God's way of telling you to slow down." My response was that, "My name isn't Job, and in any case, I can only give the same response Luke Skywalker gave: I will not turn, and you'll be forced to kill me."
> 
> Ultimately, I hope you are all having a much better day than I am.




Oh, Rob!! That stinks!! Apparently it's the cars that need the upgrades, not you!!!  Sorry, I couldn't help myself!! I hope everything gets fixed soon!

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

Sha said:


> here is hoping for better luck Rob





MATTERHORN said:


> Oh, Rob!! That stinks!! Apparently it's the cars that need the upgrades, not you!!!  Sorry, I couldn't help myself!! I hope everything gets fixed soon!
> 
> Andrea



Thank you both. I hope so on both counts; the luck and the cars getting fixed.


----------



## black562

Brakes...I guess I need to check wikipedia and see what those are.


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm having horrible luck today.
> Last weekend, my Saab convertible had it's left front brake lock up so that the wheel drags, the car pulls to the left, but when you brake it pulls to the right. So I had AAA tow it to the nearest dealership and they ordered parts.
> So I borrowed my Great Aunt's 1996 Dodge Dakota SLT. I figure....it's low mileage (16,400) and what can go wrong if I'm careful?
> 
> Apparently THE SAME EXACT THING...only the right front brakes instead of the left. As for where I was road-wise when it broke? Less than a mile from where the convertible locked up.
> 
> So I call my God-parents, since they have a spare vehicle and...are you ready for this folks? It's down with brake problems too.
> 
> I'm sensing a sinister pattern here...
> I had one friend tell me, "Maybe it's God's way of telling you to slow down." My response was that, "My name isn't Job, and in any case, I can only give the same response Luke Skywalker gave: I will not turn, and you'll be forced to kill me."
> 
> Ultimately, I hope you are all having a much better day than I am.



sorry Rob I hope the day got better.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Aww... _Peter Pan_ is on ABC!

Ok...back to regular posting.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Aww... _Peter Pan_ is on ABC!
> 
> Ok...back to regular posting.




I noticed that...Alice in Wonderland was on yesterday.

I just got back from Dark Knight...SOOOO GOOD!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> sorry Rob I hope the day got better.



Eh...it hasn't gotten worse. And I'll accept that as a good thing after today.


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> Eh...it hasn't gotten worse. And I'll accept that as a good thing after today.



Right, the no news is good news approach!! That'll work for now!  

Andrea


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Right, the no news is good news approach!! That'll work for now!
> 
> Andrea



Yes, except after I posted that...it got worse. Didn't it Sand?


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Yes, except after I posted that...it got worse. Didn't it Sand?



no it's ok...we are having itunes issues...but it's not a big deal.  Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## black562

Yea, but the night ain't over yet!!!  

Nothing like a little poke in the side to cure an otherwise dull day!!!  What are friends for?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Aww, apparently I missed some funny stuff tonight!! Who was poking who exactly?

Andrea


----------



## CoasterAddict

black562 said:


> Yea, but the night ain't over yet!!!
> 
> Nothing like a little poke in the side to cure an otherwise dull day!!!  What are friends for?



The *side*? hmm.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Here is to a lovely day, and some extra   for Rob (and anyone else who needs it  ) 

Cait, are you about ready to go on your trip??? dont forget the toes


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Aww, apparently I missed some funny stuff tonight!! Who was poking who exactly?
> 
> Andrea



it's actually not that interesting.  I was having itunes trouble.  Rob was helping me over AIM...I misunderstood his directions and wiped all my music off my external drive.  Not a big deal, I can get it off my ipod...I have had to do that before.  Sometimes I hate technology.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sands, sorry but that kinda funny!! I can just imagine you after you did it!!! Glad Rob was there to help. Rob to the rescue. 


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Sands, sorry but that kinda funny!! I can just imagine you after you did it!!! Glad Rob was there to help. Rob to the rescue.
> 
> 
> Andrea




yeah if I remember correctly I said "I think I am going to throw up"

it is kind of funny and I can fix it...so no big deal.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> yeah if I remember correctly I said "I think I am going to throw up"
> 
> .



BWAAAAAHAAAAAHAAAAA!   


Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I meant to post this on THIS thread but selected the Disneyland trip thread instead. . .oops. . .

Well, you all are busy little bees today. . .me? well I am getting ready to head to bed and I decided to check September airfares to MCO. . .

218.50 (nonstop) on USAirways for me, including tax. . .add a "cheap" onsite hotel room (for me that is ASMu at AP rates except for last night there) and I have myself a trip to the world during my planned September vacation. Grand total was 672.50 (hotel and airfare. ..already have the AP). Now you can't beat that for a vacation. . .lol. (or should I say ANOTHER vacation)

Dates are Sept 23 (arriving very late) to Sept 29 (leaving very early).


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Well that's news worthy of being posted twice!

Awesome!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well that's news worthy of being posted twice!
> 
> Awesome!!



Ya see, I was going to try to go to Hawaii or take a cross country trip during my september time off, but kept being thwarted by the costs. . .now this. . .

So just a little excited here. . .lol.


----------



## black562

Whew what a night...too much drama for one evening, gotta start spreading it around a little.  Topped it off with a drive home in a very bad storm.  I opened the door and was like, "oh great, look at this".

Too much drama!!!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Whew what a night...too much drama for one evening, gotta start spreading it around a little.  Topped it off with a drive home in a very bad storm.  I opened the door and was like, "oh great, look at this".
> 
> Too much drama!!!



What was so dramatic besides my itunes meltdown?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Yes, Joe, elaborate please!! Although we had drama at her birthday dinner, so it's all good!

Andrea


----------



## black562

Well first Robert's brakes issue, then Amy's I-tunes meltdown...top it off with Joe's drive home in rain where you can't see past the hood your my car...NEW CAR MIND YOU...and it was just drama and craziness all the way around.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Well first Robert's brakes issue, then Amy's I-tunes meltdown...top it off with Joe's drive home in rain where you can't see past the hood your my car...NEW CAR MIND YOU...and it was just drama and craziness all the way around.




ahh right Rob's brakes issue...why didn't you just crash at Rob's?


----------



## black562

That's a good question actually...umm, well.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone.  

Sorry to here about the problems y'all (one word) are having (brakes, itunes, etc.)  I hope all things will eventually work out.

I decided to add the dining plan to the December trip for dad, my son and I.  Can't wait to see my dad's face the first time he steps foot on Disney property and see Mickey Mouse live....


----------



## ttester9612

Peter Pan on TV last night and today it's Hook with Robin Williams and Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Peter Pan on TV last night and today it's Hook with Robin Williams and Dustin Hoffman.


 
I *LOVE* Hook! That is where BIF (*Believes in Fairies*) came from    

I was watching that when I was looking for a different ID for chat (Cait and Brenda being Tinks  and all... ) we were trying to find something just right


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I *LOVE* Hook! That is where BIF (*Believes in Fairies*) came from
> 
> I was watching that when I was looking for a different ID for chat (Cait and Brenda being Tinks  and all... ) we were trying to find something just right



Yes it's an awesome movie. it's playing on TNT right now.. I love watching this


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Yes it's an awesome movie. it's playing on TNT right now.. I love watching this


 
I found it after you posted that... I was watching Ever After on ABC Family (well, listening while I did other things)


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I found it after you posted that... I was watching Ever After on ABC Family (well, listening while I did other things)



Oh that's another good movie.  choices, choices, which one to watch.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha,

I'm actually writing the invitations to my Dad's birthday as I'm watching Hook.  I got to be careful, so involved with the movie that I'm writing wrong information on the cards  In fact, I'm missing 7 invitations, I have the envelopes but not the cards.  I know there somewhere around here   or did I threw them in the trash..I might have to check there.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha,
> 
> I'm actually writing the invitations to my Dad's birthday as I'm watching Hook. I got to be careful, so involved with the movie that I'm writing wrong information on the cards  In fact, I'm missing 7 invitations, I have the envelopes but not the cards. I know there somewhere around here  or did I threw them in the trash..I might have to check there.


 
am sure you will find them... 

OH here comes my favorite part with this little boy checking him out... squishing his face

"oh THERE you are Peter!!!!"


----------



## Sha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFNaqKZoYt0


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> am sure you will find them...
> 
> OH here comes my favorite part with this little boy checking him out... squishing his face
> 
> "oh THERE you are Peter!!!!"



Yep I agree, that is the best part.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Got it on here now, too!

Almost finished with work and then it's back to more 


I love this part!!  The insults back and forth at dinner when Peter finally believes!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFNaqKZoYt0



Now I can watch it over and over again.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## black562

Hook is great...I got it on DVD.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Now I can watch it over and over again. Thanks for sharing.


 


black562 said:


> Hook is great...I got it on DVD.


 
Welcome! I have it on myspace now too 

I have the DVD too... had actually thought about pulling it out yesterday but had some others running while i was cleaning


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> Hook is great...I got it on DVD.





Sha said:


> Welcome! I have it on myspace now too
> 
> I have the DVD too... had actually thought about pulling it out yesterday but had some others running while i was cleaning



I have Hook but it's on VHS. Tells you how long ago I brought it.  Most of my Disney movies are on VHS. I do still have a VCR, but I hardly ever use.   I'm hoping some of the movies will be release again on DVD.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I have Hook but it's on VHS. Tells you how long ago I brought it. Most of my Disney movies are on VHS. I do still have a VCR, but I hardly ever use.  I'm hoping some of the movies will be release again on DVD.


 
You should be able to get that still on DVD Teresa


----------



## Sha

One more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXfUz4icoSc


----------



## kgibbler20

Well 243 pages later I'm going to jump on I think....

I'm Kim, I'm 27 and I live in the Greater Cleveland, Ohio area. I would love to find a Disney guy. I love traveling period but Disney is by far my favorite destinaton. 

So now here I am. It's nice to see so many single Diser's out there.


----------



## Sha

kgibbler20 said:


> Well 243 pages later I'm going to jump on I think....
> 
> I'm Kim, I'm 27 and I live in the Greater Cleveland, Ohio area. I would love to find a Disney guy. I love traveling period but Disney is by far my favorite destinaton.
> 
> So now here I am. It's nice to see so many single Diser's out there.


 
Hi Kim and welcome to the thread.. check out some of the others threads too. Lots of nice people here


----------



## Sha

Here are some other links to check out Kim (and other newbies who havent yet)


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1850513


----------



## GIR-Prototype

kgibbler20 said:


> Well 243 pages later I'm going to jump on I think....
> 
> I'm Kim, I'm 27 and I live in the Greater Cleveland, Ohio area. I would love to find a Disney guy. I love traveling period but Disney is by far my favorite destinaton.
> 
> So now here I am. It's nice to see so many single Diser's out there.



Well I haven't been here very long, but I know I've been here long enough to welcome you!  

So...welcome to the thread!


----------



## LisaInNc

I am a single Disney lover. After being married to someone that disliked Disney  and then dating some men that just didn't get it I decided that part of my perfect man criteria would be someone that liked Disney as much as I do. 

I used chemistry.com and I listed Amusement parks as one of the things that I enjoy. I live fairly close to Busch Gardens in Williamsburg so that could cover both parks. 

Well a few weeks ago on a first date during conversation and he mentions he spent last Chrismtas in WDW . we we know it takes a pretty adventurous person to brave WDW during the busiest time of the year. 

Was it Kismet? I don't know but so far it's going well. I finally met someone that gets Disney and actually lets me talk about it without his eyes glazing over!


----------



## black562

A big welcome to all the newbies...well, not newbies to the board (judging by some of your post counts), but newbies to this thread.

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jenroc

kgibbler20 said:


> Well 243 pages later I'm going to jump on I think....
> 
> I'm Kim, I'm 27 and I live in the Greater Cleveland, Ohio area. I would love to find a Disney guy. I love traveling period but Disney is by far my favorite destinaton.
> 
> So now here I am. It's nice to see so many single Diser's out there.



Welcome Kim !!!!   
Sha beat me to the threads you should check out - try them !!  We are planning a couple really cool trip in 2009 and you are more than welcome to sign up for them !!!!


----------



## Sha

LisaInNc said:


> I am a single Disney lover. After being married to someone that disliked Disney  and then dating some men that just didn't get it I decided that part of my perfect man criteria would be someone that liked Disney as much as I do.
> 
> I used chemistry.com and I listed Amusement parks as one of the things that I enjoy. I live fairly close to Busch Gardens in Williamsburg so that could cover both parks.
> 
> Well a few weeks ago on a first date during conversation and he mentions he spent last Chrismtas in WDW . we we know it takes a pretty adventurous person to brave WDW during the busiest time of the year.
> 
> Was it Kismet? I don't know but so far it's going well. I finally met someone that gets Disney and actually lets me talk about it without his eyes glazing over!


 
That is awesome Lisa!!!! Will keep finger crossed   
there is a group up your way (well, MD and VA but there is one who drove from PA to be there) that started doing dismeets... there is a thread  and maybe if you wanted to go maybe share a ride (?)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1818984


----------



## ShannonRT

Well I keep finding more and more singles thread here to subscribe to.  There's no way I can read through this one so I'll just introduce myself (again).

I'm Shannon -35- in Knoxville TN divorced 6 years with one 12-year-old daughter who loves Disney as much as I do!    Did the WB Repo in May and we're going back to the World in November at the Dolphin.  My mom's work is having a conference there and we are able to tag along!

My perfect Disney mate would have to be a 7 or higher.  I'm probably an 8 mos days.  My Disney "nuttiness" only gets worse with age.  I never went anywhere Disney as a child.  My first trip was with my high school showchoir in 1990.  Then I didn't go back until 1998 when DD was 2 1/2.  Ex DH and I took her 2 more times after that before we split up and since then, we've been twice more with my Mom.  Oh, and 3 Disney cruises too!  We just can't get enough.  

Everyone here seems so nice and welcoming.  It would be awesome to find my Disney prince some day.  I am definitely interested in a singles trip next October, especially if Allegiant continues flying from Knoxville to Sanford!


----------



## Mr Smee23

It has been a while, since I have posted.  first off, I would like to welcome all the newbies.  This is a great place to meet like minded dis fans.  As a matter of fact this is where i met a certain angel.  Who just happens to be coming to see me on Wednesday.  I am not going to say her name, but Cait knows who she is.  When you least expect it you just might meet someone truly special.  Have a nice day and just keep a postin.

Smee

by the way Hi sis


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you all have a great start to the week.

HI Mr Smee!!!!

Happy Birthday Randy (tawasdave)... hope its a good one.

welcome Shannon!


----------



## acm563

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!!!!     (now stop lurking and come back to play...lol)      (and be careful with any packages you receive today...lol)


----------



## acm563

Busy busy board this weekend...I hope everyone had a great weekend, I know mine was although it was very busy....Now back to reality , called work   I hope everyone has a fantastic day!

 to all newbies, it seems like our thread is getting quite popular


----------



## Jenroc

Only 5 more days until the weekend ..... and a long one for me at that !!!!!!   
Hope everyone has a fantastic day !  Happy BD Randy.


----------



## Jenroc

Welcome to Shannon and LisainNc !!!  We are a fun bunch of renegades, so don't be shy and jump right in !!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> It has been a while, since I have posted.  first off, I would like to welcome all the newbies.  This is a great place to meet like minded dis fans.  As a matter of fact this is where i met a certain angel.  Who just happens to be coming to see me on Wednesday.  I am not going to say her name, but Cait knows who she is.  When you least expect it you just might meet someone truly special.  Have a nice day and just keep a postin.
> 
> Smee
> 
> by the way Hi sis



Yup, I know who the certain angel is.....LOL...ME.  Let me second what my Honey said...when you least expect it you just might meet someone truly special.  I know I did, and I get to see him Wednesday   

Now this is the perfect time to do my little dance. WoooHooo 2 more sleeps 

 ​
Ya'll have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Jenroc

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup, I know who the certain angel is.....LOL...ME.  Let me second what my Honey said...when you least expect it you just might meet someone truly special.  I know I did, and I get to see him Wednesday
> 
> Now this is the perfect time to do my little dance. WoooHooo 2 more sleeps
> 
> ​
> Ya'll have a wonderful day!!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!
That is soooooooooooooooooo sweet (sniff, sniff) !!!  I guess the dream is possible.     I hope you two have a magical visit together !!!


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> by the way Hi sis




Hi right back at you little brother... 

I also pray that Cait and you have a glorious time together  
Oh by the way, please don't call me this time, telling me she's picking on you,  
Cait's a sweetie and she would never do something like that.


----------



## ttester9612

To all the NEWBIES,  to the wonderful world of "Singles for the LOVE of Disney"  Please feel free to jump in an post and share your LOVE of Disney with us.  Just ignore those that bite and want to cause drama.  


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RANDY
.....


----------



## sand2270

morning everyone!  I hope everyone had a good weekend.  Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Hi right back at you little brother...
> 
> I also pray that Cait and you have a glorious time together
> Oh by the way, please don't call me this time, telling me she's picking on you,
> Cait's a sweetie and she would never do something like that.



LMAO...TT is correct I would never pick on my Honey


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> It has been a while, since I have posted.  first off, I would like to welcome all the newbies.  This is a great place to meet like minded dis fans.  As a matter of fact this is where i met a certain angel.  Who just happens to be coming to see me on Wednesday.  I am not going to say her name, but Cait knows who she is.  When you least expect it you just might meet someone truly special.  Have a nice day and just keep a postin.
> 
> Smee
> 
> by the way Hi sis



Darn Smee, you were supposed to be keeping it a secret now it is out of the bag...(just joking Cait, we all know who his angel is...lol) So tell me are you cooking cheese soup
Hope y'all (one word) are "fixin" (Carrie's fav word) to have a good time


----------



## sand2270

i have to share.  I have been working on cleaning out my office closet...i have been throwing stuff in there since my divorce just not wanting to deal with it.  

I am going through a box today and I found a pack of Disney postcards from when I was a kid.  It is like an accordian style.  It's so cool.

For Matty I found a little picture book of Lake Havasu and the London Bridge from when we visited when I was a kid.  

So cool!

I also found an old letter from my ex he wrote me right after I left...that got chucked immediately LOL!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sands, how cool!! Now you can put it on your dresser and think of me everytime you see it!!!

Had to laugh about the letter from the ex, aren't those great!!! I love when they realize how good they had it!!! 

Andrea


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> I also found an old letter from my ex he wrote me right after I left...that got chucked immediately LOL!


 


MATTERHORN said:


> Had to laugh about the letter from the ex, aren't those great!!! I love when they realize how good they had it!!!


 
LOL sounds like the voice mail I got today... am not going back! 

got this song in my head because of it: "Bring me two pina coladas, I want one for each hand, Lets set sail with captin morgan, And never leave dry land, Troubles I forgot em, I buried em (*HIM*) in the sand, So bring me two pina coladas, She said good-bye to her good timin man"


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I also found an old letter from my ex he wrote me right after I left...that got chucked immediately LOL!



Wow, that cleaning out closets, desks etc muct be catching...as I was going thru my closets and found a box full of tapes my ex Jesse had sent me when we divorced...I had listened to one and it had almost convinced me to take him back so Inever listened to the rest...I cant bear to part with them even after all these years and I imagine by the time I am strong enough to listen to them cassettes will have went totally the way of the 8 track and none of my players will work.... Some memories are best left unvisited....


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Wow, that cleaning out closets, desks etc muct be catching...as I was going thru my closets and found a box full of tapes my ex Jesse had sent me when we divorced...I had listened to one and it had almost convinced me to take him back so Inever listened to the rest...I cant bear to part with them even after all these years and I imagine by the time I am strong enough to listen to them cassettes will have went totally the way of the 8 track and none of my players will work.... Some memories are best left unvisited....



hopefully someday you will be able to listen to them.  Or you will get to a point where you won't want to and you will be ok getting rid of them.  but nothing wrong with keeping them stored away until you are ready to do whatever it is you want with them.

I found all kinds of things today, old Valentines Day cards, wedding invitations, etc.  Most of it went in the garbage.  I am over it...have been for long time just didn't want to deal with looking at that stuff until now.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> hopefully someday you will be able to listen to them.  Or you will get to a point where you won't want to and you will be ok getting rid of them.  but nothing wrong with keeping them stored away until you are ready to do whatever it is you want with them.
> 
> I found all kinds of things today, old Valentines Day cards, wedding invitations, etc.  Most of it went in the garbage.  I am over it...have been for long time just didn't want to deal with looking at that stuff until now.



Well, I am over it in the sense of not going back...but he was the first guy I ever fell in love with and so much history....uugghh I hate it...lol...so not certain I can ever throw them away but I know i will never listen to them...


----------



## Carrieannew

Angy


----------



## acm563

...but ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who is ready for a trip to Disney??? I know I am ..I have been Google Earthing it like crazy

   x10 plus 1


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, I am over it in the sense of not going back...but he was the first guy I ever fell in love with and so much history....uugghh I hate it...lol...so not certain I can ever throw them away but I know i will never listen to them...




Aww I am sending you hugs


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Angy


CARRIE


...and ...lolrof...who would ever believe Ms Carrie was my voice of reason today


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Aww I am sending you hugs



  Thanks....as my friend Thomas (not BV Tom) would say..Its all good....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...but ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who is ready for a trip to Disney??? I know I am ..I have been Google Earthing it like crazy
> 
> x10 plus 1



My ready is ready thats how ready I am


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE
> 
> 
> ...and ...lolrof...who would ever believe Ms Carrie was my voice of reason today



Yeah sometimes.. i bust out with reason
Shhh just sometimes


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> My ready is ready thats how ready I am



Well, not only is my ready ready to be ready, but I AM ready... 
and the bags are packed somewhat and I am saving up AC money for several drinks and many Jesus' and Seriously Dude, NO Really..moments and I am looking for someone to give me parking lot tours 

    

and where is Teresa at????


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone.

Just got home, worked until 6:30 p.m., I'm so tired   and I think I'm coming down with a   Must have been drinking out of the wrong cup..    It's a good thing that I'm off tomorrow.   Need to get some much needed rest.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, not only is my ready ready to be ready, but I AM ready...
> and the bags are packed somewhat and I am saving up AC money for several drinks and many Jesus' and Seriously Dude, NO Really..moments and I am looking for someone to give me parking lot tours
> 
> 
> 
> and where is Teresa at????



TT has a boyfriend    

Yes there is the other budget ..  and then the booze budget ....................

hehehe


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> *TT has a boyfriend *
> 
> Yes there is the other budget ..  and then the booze budget ....................
> 
> hehehe



I do? Can you tell me who it is?   and when would I find time, I'm working 6am to 6pm. and on the weekends.

I probably need a boyfriend so I would not work so much.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I do? Can you tell me who it is?   and when would I find time, I'm working 6am to 6pm. and on the weekends.
> 
> I probably need a boyfriend so I would not work so much.



Listen TT you can tell me its ok. You havent really been working that much. I can handle the truth


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Listen TT you can tell me its ok. You havent really been working that much. I can handle the truth



Sorry to disappoint you dear, honestly and truthfully I have been working.  I wish I wasn't, I would rather be on a date instead, but no one has asked me.   So I work long hours


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> TT has a boyfriend
> 
> Yes there is the other budget ..  and then the booze budget ....................
> 
> hehehe



WooHoo, it was that Hottie in the State Truck..he was so fine.....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you dear, honestly and truthfully I have been working.  I wish I wasn't, I would rather be on a date instead, but no one has asked me.   So I work long hours



Well it is THEIR loss then as Teresa is awesome in so many ways!!! Lots of FUN


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well it is THEIR loss then as Teresa is awesome in so many ways!!! Lots of FUN



Thank you Angy..

The problem I have is all the men I know are married.  I don't mess around with married men..not my style.


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening everyone.
> 
> Just got home, worked until 6:30 p.m., I'm so tired   and I think I'm coming down with a   Must have been drinking out of the wrong cup..    It's a good thing that I'm off tomorrow.   Need to get some much needed rest.



hmmmm, sounds like carrie has been near your cup!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you dear, honestly and truthfully I have been working.  I wish I wasn't, I would rather be on a date instead, but no one has asked me.   So I work long hours



I'm sorry TT. I had an offer. I can share if you like. Ill even let you go first



acm563 said:


> WooHoo, it was that Hottie in the State Truck..he was so fine.....



woohoo


----------



## acm563

lol..hey T maybe you should check out the thread for the Couples Instructional Massage at GF thread and find a hottie to massage


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> hmmmm, sounds like carrie has been near your cup!!!!!!



I forgot besides biting she is known to lick cups....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I forgot besides biting she is known to lick cups....


...biting...licking cups...sounds kind of kinky to me you two....


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> I forgot besides biting she is known to lick cups....



oh yea, I forgot about her count dracula bad habit....


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> hmmmm, sounds like carrie has been near your cup!!!!!!



I am not a cup licker
I am one of the only ones who was not sick after the last trip. Therefor.. someone else.. I will not name names.... was a cup licker


----------



## ttester9612

I might be sick, but you guys are cracking me up....thanks I needed the laughs tonight, my spirit has been down lately. Work hasn't been helping. There are some that I want to ring their necks. 




Carrieannew said:


> I'm sorry TT. I had an offer. I can share if you like. Ill even let you go first
> 
> woohoo



I don't like to share... not my style either



acm563 said:


> lol..hey T maybe you should check out the thread for the Couples Instructional Massage at GF thread and find a hottie to massage



Boy I could use a message right now...sitting for long hours at a computer is taking it's toll on my body.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I am not a cup licker
> I am one of the only ones who was not sick after the last trip. Therefor.. someone else.. I will not name names.... was a cup licker


Excuses excuses Ms Carrie...the Carrie(r) does not always exhibit the symptoms...and that is all I am saying on that


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I don't like to share... not my style either



Listen 

I never said I wanted him back. I was actually trying to pawn him off on you. If you would just accept haha. He is cute if that helps. And younger.. you would be like a cougar. He is in CT though


----------



## acm563

And Teresa if you are in the mood for neck wringing I know a certain person at the office in Charlotte whos neck you can wring as well, his initails are RF...and we would gladly pay you on Tuesday for a neck wringing today... 


and you have just missed our banter on here


----------



## ttester9612

Steve, thanks for the jokes and cute pics you have been sending. Especially the balloon pics, who ever did those has some talent.  At least when I get a chance to check my personal email at work, it cheers me up to see those.  Keep them coming.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Listen
> 
> I never said I wanted him back. I was actually trying to pawn him off on you. If you would just accept haha. He is cute if that helps. And younger.. you would be *like a cougar*. He is in CT though


Geesh so she has to 'pounce' on him...lol....he is her 'prey'????


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Listen
> 
> I never said I wanted him back. I was actually trying to pawn him off on you. If you would just accept haha. He is cute if that helps. And younger.. you would be like a cougar. He is in CT though





acm563 said:


> Geesh so she has to 'pounce' on him...lol....he is her 'prey'????


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Steve, thanks for the jokes and cute pics you have been sending. Especially the balloon pics, who ever did those has some talent.  At least when I get a chance to check my personal email at work, it cheers me up to see those.  Keep them coming.



Not a problem Teresa, I've been on the busy side as well - haven't had that much time to visit here or chat!!  So when I do have time it's usually just to check my email..or make a few quick  comments about a few of the bodies I met this year at the world !!!!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


>


too cute and I know what would  make you feel better...I will bring the vette and we will go out on 95 and you can bring the umbrella and play Mary Poppins like we saw


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Geesh so she has to 'pounce' on him...lol....he is her 'prey'????





ttester9612 said:


>



Listen I was just being nice

Cause I am nice like that


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> I might be sick, but you guys are cracking me up....thanks I needed the laughs tonight, my spirit has been down lately. Work hasn't been helping. There are some that I want to ring their necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to share... not my style either
> 
> 
> 
> Boy I could use a message right now...sitting for long hours at a computer is taking it's toll on my body.



You know there has been more than one new hottie on this board offering up massages. I think we can hook you up.


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Not a problem Teresa, I've been on the busy side as well - haven't had that much time to visit here or chat!!  So when I do have time it's usually just to check my email..or make a few quick  comments about a few of the bodies I met this year at the world !!!!



Yep that sounds like my life right now.. I'm glad I'm not alone in that department. 



acm563 said:


> too cute and I know what would  make you feel better...I will bring the vette and we will go out on 95 and you can bring the umbrella and play Mary Poppins like we saw



I'm ready, come pick me up..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yep that sounds like my life right now.. I'm glad I'm not alone in that department.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready, come pick me up..


Let's go as it has been almost a month since our crazy adventure and I need one at leats every other week to keep me sane with the job from hades 

Charlie needs to send his Angels and the Heavenly Trio on a mission


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> You know there has been more than one new hottie on this board offering up massages. I think we can hook you up.



Yea there are but most of them are my son's age.....not my style either.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yea there are but most of them are my son's age.....not my style either.



Well, it is within style to get a massage from one  You do not have to pounce on him


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, it is within style to get a massage from one  You do not have to pounce on him




exactly...what did you think I meant??  Geez


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well, it is within style to get a massage from one  You do not have to pounce on him





sand2270 said:


> exactly...what did you think I meant??  Geez



would comment, but this is a family board and the Love Disney thread.  But get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> would comment, but this is a family board and the Love Disney thread.  But get your minds out of the gutter.




Sigh...ok...I will try.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> would comment, but this is a family board and the Love Disney thread.  But get your minds out of the *gutter*.




I will have you know my mind never gets that low


----------



## ttester9612

Okay, subject change

Did you see the thread about going to Disneyland next year?  Sounds kind of neat, never been to DL..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Okay, subject change
> 
> Did you see the thread about going to Disneyland next year?  Sounds kind of neat, never been to DL..


Me either...wanna be my roomie...we can drive there and make it our rd trip


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Me either...wanna be my roomie...we can drive there and make it our rd trip



I'll be you roomie, but not sure about wasting time driving that long distance.  I rather spend the time at DL.  And of course I don't think my boss would allow me enough time off if we drove.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I'll be you roomie, but not sure about wasting time driving that long distance.  I rather spend the time at DL.  And of course I don't think my boss would allow me enough time off if we drove.


Well thenlets make some plans...I am in...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well thenlets make some plans...I am in...



here's the link to the other thread for DL

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26545062#post26545062


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well thenlets make some plans...I am in...



I'm in


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I'm in



WooHoo Carrie is in..(once she goes and grabs some dinner...that is....lol) Slacker....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well thenlets make some plans...I am in...





Carrieannew said:


> I'm in



Sounds like we have another roomie....Maybe Mel and Char will join us to.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Sounds like we have another roomie....Maybe Mel and Char will join us to.



That would be awesome....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I'm going to pretend I didn't just read the last 3 pages or so...  


I did have a great workout at the YMCA tonight.  I've only been a couple of times so far this month but getting back on a regular schedule.  Picked up a few lbs in the middle area and I worked hard to get back into the best shape I've been in since...well...since a while ago!    Not going to let it start sliding back the other way!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't just read the last 3 pages or so...
> 
> 
> !


...............we were just talking about men and how good they are at pretending...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> ...............we were just talking about men and how good they are at pretending...



I didn't think a guy could... um...  well....  


So... how about those Dole Whips???


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I didn't think a guy could... um...  well....
> 
> 
> So... how about those Dole Whips???



lol..go look at one of the statements on my myspace by sharon stone....lol....family boards so cant post it here...well maybe i can...

women may be able to fake an ------ but men can fake a whole relationship


BUT TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT...lol...wow is that  a 6 pack we see now??? lol


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't just read the last 3 pages or so...
> 
> 
> I did have a great workout at the YMCA tonight.  I've only been a couple of times so far this month but getting back on a regular schedule.  Picked up a few lbs in the middle area and I worked hard to get back into the best shape I've been in since...well...since a while ago!    Not going to let it start sliding back the other way!



Kudos for the valliant effort for trying to change the subject!  

I keep meaning to tell you that my favorite side of the family is in Louisville- I don't get up there nearly as often as I like   I do love Louisville as it holds a very special place in my heart- I even learned how to ride my bike there


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> lol..go look at one of the statements on my myspace by sharon stone....lol....family boards so cant post it here...well maybe i can...
> 
> women may be able to fake an ------ but men can fake a whole relationship



hmmmm....   



> BUT TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT...lol...wow is that  a 6 pack we see now??? lol







Umm...not yet!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Kudos for the valliant effort for trying to change the subject!
> 
> I keep meaning to tell you that my favorite side of the family is in Louisville- I don't get up there nearly as often as I like   I do love Louisville as it holds a very special place in my heart- *I even learned how to ride my bike there*




Hey!  Me, too!  


 


Yeah, I've been to quite a few places...all over the U.S., Mexico, Canada, Europe, China... but it's always been nice coming home to the ol' Derby City.


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...not yet!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


>



I'm down about 30lbs and 3 jeans sizes from the winter (haven't been in this good of a shape since, oh, 15 years ago?  )

But it's that last little bit around the middle that is harder to get rid of than a door-to-door vacuum salesman!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'm down about 30lbs and 3 jeans sizes from the winter (haven't been in this good of a shape since, oh, 15 years ago?  )
> 
> But it's that last little bit around the middle that is harder to get rid of than a door-to-door vacuum salesman!



Hey, in all seriousness that is pretty awesome... "Weigh" to go!!! You should be proud of yourself!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Thanks!!!


----------



## acm563

...and not meaning to change the subject but ...

TIMMY where are you...I have missed your humor too.... T and I are going to kidnap you to DL with us...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...and not meaning to change the subject but ...
> 
> TIMMY where are you...I have missed your humor too.... T and I are going to kidnap you to DL with us...



Yep Yep Yep  we're going to kidnap Timmy, Mel, Char and Carrie and where going on a road trip to DL....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yep Yep Yep  we're going to kidnap Timmy, Mel, Char and Carrie and where going on a road trip to DL....


Sounds like a plan.... 

I am off to shower and to dream land...long day tomorrow...and this is my weeknd to work....so must prepare for that all week


----------



## rebecca06261

I think Timmy was off work today! I texted (is that a word?) with her earlier and she didn't get up until like 4:00 this afternoon!   She's been working doubles since Friday or Saturday.  We need to send her lots of pixie dust


----------



## CoasterAddict

KyDerbyMan said:


> I didn't think a guy could... um...  well....
> 
> 
> So... how about those Dole Whips???



Whips? <raises eyebrow>


BTW, I think there's a considerable difference between "pretending" and "faking"...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

CoasterAddict said:


> *Whips? <raises eyebrow>*
> 
> 
> BTW, I think there's a considerable difference between "pretending" and "faking"...



 

 


And, yeah, I guess I'd have to agree there.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> I think Timmy was off work today! I texted (is that a word?) with her earlier and she didn't get up until like 4:00 this afternoon!   She's been working doubles since Friday or Saturday.  We need to send her lots of pixie dust



Must be tired from all of that


----------



## rebecca06261




----------



## Mr Smee23

Well it is the middle of the night.  I only have one more day til I see my honey.  I can't wait.  I will be up for about 36 hrs what with working off and then going to get her at the airport in the morning.  It is okay though seeing her should keep me plenty awake.  Hope you all have a great day while I am asleep.


Smee


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> ...and not meaning to change the subject but ...
> 
> TIMMY where are you...I have missed your humor too.... T and I are going to kidnap you to DL with us...



 Haaalllooooooooooooo "pooh impression"  Just got home from work.. worked 5P to 5A and now am ready to   have to be back again later at 5P

DL ?? I am in.. I am in...  this would be when though ????  I am booked  for 2008 already "like anybody would care  " Sept and Dec.. and if getting lucky maybe a weekend in October... then in 2009 it is only the trip with Jen and the gang.... Hmm tentatively planning for April 2009 and a Disney cruise in between " a lil birdie mentiojed that I might get if notr 75% atleast 50% discount !!!!!!



rebecca06261 said:


> I think Timmy was off work today! I texted (is that a word?) with her earlier and she didn't get up until like 4:00 this afternoon!   She's been working doubles since Friday or Saturday.  We need to send her lots of pixie dust



you're right woman!!! and hopefully tonight is the last one !!!   Are you all packed ???  





KyDerbyMan said:


> Must be tired from all of that




  nope I was busy making more to add for that   I am sending your way!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

My grass is almost to the point that it needs to be cut, soooo...if you want that   done....


----------



## Jenroc

Wow -- I started a new P/T job last night (to help pay for my Disney trips) and look what happens ..... tons of reading the next morning !! Congrats on all the massages, completed laundry, O/T hours completed at work and weight lose (I am doing that too  Now if I can only find time to go to the gym !!!)
Glad to hear we have more people interested in a DL trip !!!  It is going to be a riot !!
I hope everyone has a "tiggerific"day !!!


----------



## ttester9612

It is a glorious morning even though I am sick.  Mostly it's my throat, very sore. Good thing I'm not at work today, won't have to do any talking with my mouth only with my fingers.   

Timmy, your hours are as bad as mind (6a to 6p) but at least mind is during the day. I can't imagine working in the middle of the night, I'm afraid of the dark


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well it is the middle of the night. I only have one more day til I see my honey. I can't wait. I will be up for about 36 hrs what with working off and then going to get her at the airport in the morning. It is okay though seeing her should keep me plenty awake. Hope you all have a great day while I am asleep.
> 
> 
> Smee


 

Do be careful with that no sleep and driving to get Cait   am very happy that this week has finally got here! Am sure you both will have a great time  

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you all have a wonderful day today!!!


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> BTW, I think there's a considerable difference between "pretending" and "faking"...



I guess that is up for interpretation, as well as the situation and the level of the person....it's kind of like 6 of one and half a dozen of another....and similar to the people that ask you the price of something and you say $1 and they say but the sign says 2/$2.................


----------



## acm563

Good morning to all!! 

Teresa, I hope you feel much better soon...
Timmy, we will have to get together on those dates 
Smee, try to get some rest between "now and then" as I have a feeling you will need it 

Carrie.... ....for when you get here  


and for everyone else I hope that your day is as wonderful as it possibly can be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 
   x10


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning!  Nice day here, am leaving a little early for a road race this evening, being billed as LI's largest office party.

So, the last few times I went on chat there was no one there.  Maybe I am going on to late?


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Good Morning!  Nice day here, am leaving a little early for a road race this evening, being billed as LI's largest office party.
> 
> So, the last few times I went on chat there was no one there.  Maybe I am going on to late?



Have a fun day
...and as for chat, it cant be that as some of us have been going in at the normal times and noone is ever around...we have been wondering where all these marathon chat recaps were coming from and assumed they were happening late....now you disspelled that theory  I know T normally leaves chat by 10 and a lot of the rest of us are typically gone by 11 or midnight.....


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> It is a glorious morning even though I am sick.  Mostly it's my throat, very sore. Good thing I'm not at work today, won't have to do any talking with my mouth only with my fingers.



TT did you boyfriend get you sick? That jerk. I will show him




acm563 said:


> Carrie.... ....for when you get here



I dont "do" hugs
And what do you mean when I get here.. PPPPPPPFfffffst What-eva 

And Angy. I think we are still at 31. Those counters below are always a day off cause of the hours or some crazy junk. 
But its ok. Cause 4 weeks from Friday at this time... we will be up in the air. On our way to a "wicked" weekend


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I dont "do" hugs
> And what do you mean when I get here.. PPPPPPPFfffffst What-eva
> 
> And Angy. I think we are still at 31. Those counters below are always a day off cause of the hours or some crazy junk.
> But its ok. Cause 4 weeks from Friday at this time... we will be up in the air. On our way to a "wicked" weekend



yea yea yea on the   so here are a few more for you..    and you are a SLACKER, it is 9am before you post???!!!!

As for my banana dance, dont burst my bubble !!! and I think the counters are off because of 31 days in July...lol...but I am sticking to the counter...
and ahem...so does this mean my hitch hiking ghost is admitting to her hitch hiking ways....
and yes...."wicked" in both the Boston way and the <evil grin> way..


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT did you boyfriend get you sick? That jerk. I will show him
> 
> I dont "do" hugs
> And what do you mean when I get here.. PPPPPPPFfffffst What-eva
> 
> And Angy. I think we are still at 31. Those counters below are always a day off cause of the hours or some crazy junk.
> But its ok. Cause 4 weeks from Friday at this time... we will be up in the air. On our way to a "wicked" weekend



Wish I could blame being sick on a BF,  what did I tell you! NO BF in the picture.. 

Yes you do hugs...but with the right ppl..  

Wish I was going in 4 weeks.....

We can all our DL trip the "Wicked Weekend" Especially since Thelma and Louise will be involved, anything can happen when those two are around.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well it is the middle of the night.  I only have one more day til I see my honey.  I can't wait.  I will be up for about 36 hrs what with working off and then going to get her at the airport in the morning.  It is okay though seeing her should keep me plenty awake.  Hope you all have a great day while I am asleep.
> 
> 
> Smee




My poor Honey is going to be very very tired ....but he will get a reward for his lack of sleep...seeing ME  

With that being said...I have one more day to get through, and one more sleep (sorry sweetie), so here goes my little dance

​
Hope everyone has a great day, I am off to attack the piles on my desk and clear the decks by EOB today.  Wish me luck, and well if you have any spare Pixie Dust that would be great.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Good Morning to one and All. Hope everyone is doing Wonderful on this beutifulMorning 

Weather is finally starting to get better up in the NorthEast. I got to ride my Bike into work today and going to a Motorcycle meet tonight. Now as long as I can make it through the day without Sneeking out than everything will be just peachy.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hope everyone has a great day, I am off to attack the piles on my desk and clear the decks by EOB today.  Wish me luck, and well if you have any spare Pixie Dust that would be great.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> yea yea yea on the   so here are a few more for you..    and you are a SLACKER, it is 9am before you post???!!!!
> 
> As for my banana dance, dont burst my bubble !!! and I think the counters are off because of 31 days in July...lol...but I am sticking to the counter...
> and ahem...so does this mean my hitch hiking ghost is admitting to her hitch hiking ways....
> and yes...."wicked" in both the Boston way and the <evil grin> way..



Listen Mother hehehe I am tired still. Cut me some slack. I was up too late last night and still trying to catch up on sleep from a crazy work week last week. 

And yes I am admiting to hitch hiking.. unlike someone else who seems to think it would be more fun to admit to it like the day before. But its ok because he only lurks



ttester9612 said:


> Wish I could blame being sick on a BF,  what did I tell you! NO BF in the picture..
> 
> Yes you do hugs...but with the right ppl..
> 
> Wish I was going in 4 weeks.....
> 
> We can all our DL trip the "Wicked Weekend" Especially since Thelma and Louise will be involved, anything can happen when those two are around.



Listen TT I told ya. You can tell me the truth. I will understand. Now of course I will have to meet him and approve


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


>



Thanks TT....   Hope it helps....well that and the coffee I need to go get


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Wish I could blame being sick on a BF,  what did I tell you! NO BF in the picture..
> 
> Yes you do hugs...but with the right ppl..
> 
> Wish I was going in 4 weeks.....
> 
> We can all our DL trip the "Wicked Weekend" Especially since Thelma and Louise will be involved, anything can happen when those two are around.



Great name for our DL adventure Teresa, I like that I wish you were going with us in 4 weeks as well......


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Good Morning!  Nice day here, am leaving a little early for a road race this evening, being billed as LI's largest office party.
> 
> So, the last few times I went on chat there was no one there.  Maybe I am going on to late?



Enjoy the race, Augie.  As for Chat, I was in there last night after 9pm but there was no one else.  I assumed everyone has been having too much fun posting on the boards that they forgot about the chat room.


----------



## ttester9612

Angy and Mel, found that something that reminded me of our trip in Boston to the Science Museum in the Storm Room.  

Was just reading on Passporter's that there will be a new attraction opening this fall at Innoventions in Epcot will allow guests to experience a simulation of Hurricane Charley, one of the strongest storms to ever hit the continental United States. StormStruck: The Tale of Two Homes, will allow guests to experience the leading edge of the storm in a virtual "safe" house then give them a chance to make improvements to the house during the "eye" of the storm and see how it holds up when the second half of the storm comes. The attraction is part of a partnership with the non-profit organization, Federal Alliance for Safe Homes.

We can now experience it in more detailed at WDW.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> Enjoy the race, Augie.  As for Chat, I was in there last night after 9pm but there was no one else.  I assumed everyone has been having too much fun posting on the boards that they forgot about the chat room.



I keep forgetting about chat but I have been working on being on my computer less and less lately. That was a mistake  let myself get too into recently.  Just have to keep it for fun now!


----------



## acm563

NHBubba....Enjoy your bike ride in to work....and you have our permission to sneak out  

Cait and Smee....have lots of fun and I am hoping we do not see either of you on the board until the visit is over... 

KyDerby....there is such a thing as pc addiction...easier for those to break who do not work long hours and most of it online.... 


Carrie....well I am sure our 2nd hitch hiking ghost will arrive and keep us amused...I am so looking forward to both of you joining me, it will be like old times 

Teresa....That will be a very interesting addition to Epcot and I hope we get to experience it....That does bring back memories of "our" Boston Living Room during the tornado  I would love for it to be more realistic...(within reason of course as I have been thru both hurricanes and tornadoes and neither one are much fun...) and I have to ask you this   Did you go and wring RFs neck yesterday as I just received the nicest call from him and for once in his life he made SENSE!!!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...  Did you go and wring RFs neck yesterday as I just received the nicest call from him and for once in his life he made SENSE!!!



Mmmmmm, maybe or one of the "Heavenly Trio" told him to be nice....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> exactly...what did you think I meant??  Geez



Better question might be....what wasn't she thinking?


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> Better question might be....what wasn't she thinking?



Who me!...I'll never tell.....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

The last two times I've tried to go into the dismates chat it has redirected me to dismates2 which has been empty.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'm down about 30lbs and 3 jeans sizes from the winter (haven't been in this good of a shape since, oh, 15 years ago?  )
> 
> But it's that last little bit around the middle that is harder to get rid of than a door-to-door vacuum salesman!



You're preaching to the choir as it were!


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> The last two times I've tried to go into the dismates chat it has redirected me to dismates2 which has been empty.


 
Which link are you using?

Here's the link I go to http://www.dismates.com/chat.html


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> Enjoy the race, Augie.  As for Chat, I was in there last night after 9pm but there was no one else.  I assumed everyone has been having too much fun posting on the boards that they forgot about the chat room.





Last night I went in around 11, so it was a little late.  Two previous visits were around 10, and again no one there.  I figured everyone was out enjoying the weekend.  The few days before there were loads of folks in.  But it was after 10, and you had left.


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> Yep Yep Yep  we're going to kidnap Timmy, Mel, Char and Carrie and where going on a road trip to DL....



I'm in - when is this adventure going to begin


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Last night I went in around 11, so it was a little late.  Two previous visits were around 10, and again no one there.  I figured everyone was out enjoying the weekend.  The few days before there were loads of folks in.  But it was after 10, and you had left.



yep that's my usual time of departure from chat (10pm), especially since I get up so early (4am).  



disneyfanx3 said:


> I'm in - when is this adventure going to begin



We'll still looking at dates.  Do you have any preference?


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> yep that's my usual time of departure from chat (10pm), especially since I get up so early (4am).
> 
> 
> 
> We'll still looking at dates.  Do you have any preference?



Yes, I like to date women.


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> Yes, I like to date women.



Will that's good to hear, there's plenty of them on the boards...


----------



## Carrieannew

GIR-Prototype said:


> Yes, I like to date women.



Now thats just funny


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Good Morning!  Nice day here, am leaving a little early for a road race this evening, being billed as LI's largest office party.
> 
> So, the last few times I went on chat there was no one there.  Maybe I am going on to late?



Me, Matty and Joe were in there late last night.  I have checked a few times this weekend and no one has been there.


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Have a fun day
> ...and as for chat, it cant be that as some of us have been going in at the normal times and noone is ever around...we have been wondering where all these marathon chat recaps were coming from and assumed they were happening late....now you disspelled that theory  I know T normally leaves chat by 10 and a lot of the rest of us are typically gone by 11 or midnight.....




They were happening around 8pm, 9pm west coast time so pretty late for you east coasters.  I don't think Joe and Rob are getting much sleep LOL.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Last night I went in around 11, so it was a little late.  Two previous visits were around 10, and again no one there.  I figured everyone was out enjoying the weekend.  The few days before there were loads of folks in.  But it was after 10, and you had left.



what time zone are you in?  That is really weird.  I think we were in there around 9 or 10 pm my time.


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> My grass is almost to the point that it needs to be cut, soooo...if you want that   done....



so hows about this weekend ????????  I have a window of 48 hours with no obligations to save lives "yeah right" !!!  : free laundry... have to cut grass.. or Disney Block Party... hmm KDM... hold that thought !!! 



ttester9612 said:


> It is a glorious morning even though I am sick.  Mostly it's my throat, very sore. Good thing I'm not at work today, won't have to do any talking with my mouth only with my fingers.
> 
> Timmy, your hours are as bad as mind (6a to 6p) but at least mind is during the day. I can't imagine working in the middle of the night, I'm afraid of the dark




aaahhh T...  this is a figment of your imagination.... I was sound asleep.. but left PC on.. then there is was... "ding"  I heard it... as low as it was it woke me up!!!  This is bad.. very very bad...  hmmmm nothing good in the ding world today for me...

Orlando Offers 
Orlando to Indianapolis for $87 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday, August 19 through October 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Philadelphia for $95 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, August 19 through September 30, 2008 only 




acm563 said:


> Good morning to all!!
> 
> Teresa, I hope you feel much better soon...
> Timmy, we will have to get together on those dates
> Smee, try to get some rest between "now and then" as I have a feeling you will need it
> 
> Carrie.... ....for when you get here
> 
> 
> and for everyone else I hope that your day is as wonderful as it possibly can be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> x10




I know it is dislexia... but everytime I see you nick I yell AMC in my head!!!!!!!!!!  Yes I do need dates... we get to put in vaca dates at work as early as six months... and so far Jan and Feb 09 are booked!! c'mon Peeps... get a move on it...  



acm563 said:


> Have a fun day
> ...and as for chat, it cant be that as some of us have been going in at the normal times and noone is ever around...we have been wondering where all these marathon chat recaps were coming from and assumed they were happening late....now you disspelled that theory  I know T normally leaves chat by 10 and a lot of the rest of us are typically gone by 11 or midnight.....



and by the time you guys are gone is the typical time I am walkin in the house from work...

OK.. catching soe more   aaahhh my last 12 hour shift TT.. and hopefully I'm back with my 8 hour days!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> so hows about this weekend ????????  I have a window of 48 hours with no obligations to save lives "yeah right" !!!  : free laundry... have to cut grass.. or Disney Block Party... hmm KDM... hold that thought !!!



How can you pass up an opportunity to cut some grass?!?!  




> Orlando Offers
> Orlando to Indianapolis for $87 One-Way!



Indy is only 2hrs north of me...hmm...worth a drive?   lol!



> Yes I do need dates... we get to put in vaca dates at work as early as six months... and so far Jan and Feb 09 are booked!! c'mon Peeps... get a move on it...



I can go on a few weeks' notice so no worries from my end!


----------



## acm563

Hello everyone Just back from a wonderful lunch date with a sweet awesome friend......

So....dates for DL....I would prefer April or May....My birthday is May 3rd, wonder what day that falls on in 09...but any date will normally work...(I am hoping anyway...lol) and if work gets involved I will just exert my power and say nope, no way, send someone else...<yea right> ) I will figure something out if you guys all agree on a date...


And....has anyone read anything about another new ride for 2011 as G just called me all excited, said he read from some link on the boards about a new Monsters Inc Roller Coaster...(now I had a CM tell me that a few years ago as well) and he said hte link says it is going in the back lot there where they used to do the Monsters Inc Character Greets...Now this would make a lot of sense as this is the area I had asked about since it is closed off now...so who knows....from whatever link it was G was reading to me from it sounded like a lot of fun so I hope it is fact not just rumor....


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> How can you pass up an opportunity to cut some grass?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indy is only 2hrs north of me...hmm...worth a drive?   lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I can go on a few weeks' notice so no worries from my end!



OK.. I know I am tired... when I saw your post and read it and got a kick out of it.. it registered as..

How can you pass an opportunity to pass some G**  and I can go on in a few weeks notice      I need sleep!!!! 


Hmmm and I wish I knew that route back when I went to to KY for the 1st time... hmmm took delta... from St. Louis then back track to KY crazy route!!! Dont worry when I am brave again.. I will try that route... hmm thinking about it.. that was about 15 years ago.... saw the Knox.. saw the Derby and saw the reason why he became an ex


----------



## CoasterAddict

GIR-Prototype said:


> Yes, I like to date women.



taking notes...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hello everyone
> So....dates for DL....I would prefer April or May....My birthday is May 3rd, wonder what day that falls on in 09...but any date will normally work...(I am hoping anyway...lol) and if work gets involved I will just exert my power and say nope, no way, send someone else...<yea right> ) I will figure something out if you guys all agree on a date...
> 
> 
> And....has anyone read anything about another new ride for 2011 as G just called me all excited, said he read from some link on the boards about a new Monsters Inc Roller Coaster...(now I had a CM tell me that a few years ago as well) and he said hte link says it is going in the back lot there where they used to do the Monsters Inc Character Greets...Now this would make a lot of sense as this is the area I had asked about since it is closed off now...so who knows....from whatever link it was G was reading to me from it sounded like a lot of fun so I hope it is fact not just rumor....



May 3rd, 2009 will be on a Sunday.  We could always do Apr 30 to May 4th, 2009.  I wonder what the crowds are like then?  Would that be considered on or off season? 

Haven't heard anything about a new ride.


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> May 3rd, 2009 will be on a Sunday.  We could always do Apr 30 to May 4th, 2009.  I wonder what the crowds are like then?  Would that be considered on or off season?
> 
> Haven't heard anything about a new ride.



That is still off season, they don't start with the daily performances of Fantasmic until after Memorial Day, that's the easiest way at DL to determine what they concider peak time.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> May 3rd, 2009 will be on a Sunday.  We could always do Apr 30 to May 4th, 2009.  I wonder what the crowds are like then?  Would that be considered on or off season?
> 
> Haven't heard anything about a new ride.



And skip Derby Week here?!?!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> OK.. I know I am tired... when I saw your post and read it and got a kick out of it.. it registered as..
> 
> How can you pass an opportunity to pass some G**  and I can go on in a few weeks notice      I need sleep!!!!
> 
> 
> Hmmm and I wish I knew that route back when I went to to KY for the 1st time... hmmm took delta... from St. Louis then back track to KY crazy route!!! Dont worry when I am brave again.. I will try that route... hmm thinking about it.. that was about 15 years ago.... saw the Knox.. saw the Derby and saw the reason why he became an ex



Kentucky is supposedly known for more than its Bluegrass!!  

 


(I've never touched the stuff, personally)


Delta through St. Louis?  Very crazy!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> That is still off season, they don't start with the daily performances of Fantasmic until after Memorial Day, that's the easiest way at DL to determine what they concider peak time.



I'm sure Mason would have some lame excuse why he cant go ... hehehe


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> That is still off season, they don't start with the daily performances of Fantasmic until after Memorial Day, that's the easiest way at DL to determine what they concider peak time.



So Greg, they don't have Fantasmic in the off-season?  I hate to miss it.



KyDerbyMan said:


> And skip Derby Week here?!?!



Is Derby Week more important then being with bunch of women in DL?


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> And skip Derby Week here?!?!



You sound like my redneck friends who refuse to leave Talledega during race week.  

I have to admit, even I enjoy both Talledega and Derby Week drinking games


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Delta through St. Louis?  Very crazy!



well what do I know then.. I was young .. innocent  and in love  

!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Is Derby Week more important then being with bunch of women in DL?



T.. to some yes!!!  My co worker make sure he takes his vaca on Derby week to go to Ky ...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> Is Derby Week more important then being with bunch of women in DL?



But it's Derby Week!!  

Steamboat races, Run for the Rosé, pill pulls, Oaks, Derby, parties, betting, ladies in dresses and hats. flowers abloom, mass quantities of alcohol..

We could use it as a preface to the DL trip!  lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Look, I would be all over Derby week as long as I could find time for Disney. . .sorry just my preference. . .


----------



## PirateMel

And boy does it really suck.  Been up since 11 am yesteday and prowd to say the 15 yr old could not keep up with me.

Having said that....going to nap... and will recap the awesome weekend later.

Melane


----------



## Blondie_K22

Too late for a newbie?  Sorry I came right in on the middle of a meet up discussion!  I fall into the single category, but not the solo travelers.   I'm Kayla, 22, and still have yet to find my prince.  I have a wonderful son who is my entire life and that also tends to send men in the opposite direction.  I'm an 8 on the Disney scale and looking for a 6+.  Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## NH_Bubba

I just got a call from one of our Offices in Irvine Cal. That the LA area was just hit by a 5.8 Quack. 

Sending out a prayer to any Dis Peeps in the area and hope everything is OK!


----------



## dismem98

KyDerbyMan said:


> But it's Derby Week!!
> 
> Steamboat races, Run for the Rosé, pill pulls, Oaks, Derby, parties, betting, ladies in dresses and hats. flowers abloom, mass quantities of alcohol..
> 
> We could use it as a preface to the DL trip!  lol



Hey KY ...  is that an invite I hear??   

I think it's party at the Derby...


----------



## dismem98

KyDerbyMan said:


> But it's Derby Week!!
> 
> Steamboat races, Run for the Rosé, pill pulls, Oaks, Derby, parties, betting, ladies in dresses and hats. flowers abloom, mass quantities of alcohol..
> 
> We could use it as a preface to the DL trip!  lol





Hey KY ...  is that an invite I hear??   

I think it's part time at the Derby in May...


----------



## dismem98

NH_Bubba said:


> I just got a call from one of our Offices in Irvine Cal. That the LA area was just hit by a 5.8 Quack.
> 
> Sending out a prayer to any Dis Peeps in the area and hope everything is OK!





Hope that isn't true...my brother lives near there... 

Good thoughts...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> May 3rd, 2009 will be on a Sunday.  We could always do Apr 30 to May 4th, 2009.  I wonder what the crowds are like then?  Would that be considered on or off season?
> 
> Haven't heard anything about a new ride.



Sounds like a plan to me Lets see what others think


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> And boy does it really suck.  Been up since 11 am yesteday and prowd to say the 15 yr old could not keep up with me.
> 
> Having said that....going to nap... and will recap the awesome weekend later.
> 
> Melane



YAY!! Mel is back You have been missed but glad to know you had a great time


----------



## NH_Bubba

dismem98 said:


> Hope that isn't true...my brother lives near there...
> 
> Good thoughts...



It's been confirmed they evacuated our Buildings in Irvine and LA but they are reporting No Damage in the area. Sounds like it wasn't bad thankfully.


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> But it's Derby Week!!
> 
> Steamboat races, Run for the Rosé, pill pulls, Oaks, Derby, parties, betting, ladies in dresses and hats. flowers abloom, mass quantities of alcohol..
> 
> We could use it as a preface to the DL trip!  lol



lol...idk...did you read our Thelma & Louise Trip report, I think our adventures had all of that beat...and we didnt even end up at the 
World...


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> It's been confirmed they evacuated our Buildings in Irvine and LA but they are reporting No Damage in the area. Sounds like it wasn't bad thankfully.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Hey yall! I'm jumping in late, sorry. I'm Lauren, will be 21 in two months and have a 10 month old son. Finding my prince would be GREAT!  As far as the scale goes, I consider myself an 8 and would love to find someone a 6 or higher!


----------



## Carrieannew

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Hey yall! I'm jumping in late, sorry. I'm Lauren, will be 21 in two months and have a 10 month old son. Finding my prince would be GREAT!  As far as the scale goes, I consider myself an 8 and would love to find someone a 6 or higher!





Blondie_K22 said:


> Too late for a newbie?  Sorry I came right in on the middle of a meet up discussion!  I fall into the single category, but not the solo travelers.   I'm Kayla, 22, and still have yet to find my prince.  I have a wonderful son who is my entire life and that also tends to send men in the opposite direction.  I'm an 8 on the Disney scale and looking for a 6+.  Just wanted to say hello!



Welcome Ladies
Jump right in.


----------



## acm563

Ditto what Carrie said above....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

dismem98 said:


> Hey KY ...  is that an invite I hear??
> 
> I think it's part time at the Derby in May...



lol!  Sure!

I'll have the kiddos bunk with their mom and then I'll have 3 BRs to spare!


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> lol!  Sure!
> 
> I'll have the kiddos bunk with their mom and then I'll have 3 BRs to spare!



    Better watch the invites, we are a  friendly bunch here who tend to take our disfriends up on the invites  We have plans for next year for some to come here and go to Busch Gardens as well...Virginia will never be the same again


----------



## Carrieannew

KyDerbyMan said:


> lol!  Sure!
> 
> I'll have the kiddos bunk with their mom and then I'll have 3 BRs to spare!



I was just going to bunk with you.

Wanna make out


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

acm563 said:


> Better watch the invites, we are a  friendly bunch here who tend to take our disfriends up on the invites  We have plans for next year for some to come here and go to Busch Gardens as well...Virginia will never be the same again



I live about 2 or so hours north of Busch Gardens!


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> But it's Derby Week!!
> 
> Steamboat races, Run for the Rosé, pill pulls, Oaks, Derby, parties, betting, ladies in dresses and hats. flowers abloom, mass quantities of alcohol..
> 
> We could use it as a preface to the DL trip!  lol



  Derby or Disney....it does sound like fun, but  I believe I'll pick Disney... 



PirateMel said:


> And boy does it really suck.  Been up since 11 am yesteday and prowd to say the 15 yr old could not keep up with me.
> 
> Having said that....going to nap... and will recap the awesome weekend later.
> 
> Melane



  Mel's back. I hoped y'all enjoyed yourself. 



NH_Bubba said:


> I just got a call from one of our Offices in Irvine Cal. That the LA area was just hit by a 5.8 Quack.
> 
> Sending out a prayer to any Dis Peeps in the area and hope everything is OK!





> I heard about the quake, to pray that everyone is okay. Mason are you anyway near that location?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie_K22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late for a newbie?  Sorry I came right in on the middle of a meet up discussion!  I fall into the single category, but not the solo travelers.   I'm Kayla, 22, and still have yet to find my prince.  I have a wonderful son who is my entire life and that also tends to send men in the opposite direction.  I'm an 8 on the Disney scale and looking for a 6+.  Just wanted to say hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren_elizabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey yall! I'm jumping in late, sorry. I'm Lauren, will be 21 in two months and have a 10 month old son. Finding my prince would be GREAT!  As far as the scale goes, I consider myself an 8 and would love to find someone a 6 or higher!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to Blondie and Lauren, to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney"  please comment on any post and share you love for Disney with us.  Just ignore those that bite or likes drama...
Click to expand...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I was just going to bunk with you.
> 
> Wanna make out



Hay Carrie, in your sig is that one of the penguins I have you for you "B" day?



lauren_elizabeth said:


> I live about 2 or so hours north of Busch Gardens!



that's awesome you live close ACM and me...you want to join us on our Thelma and Louise road trips  the next one might be to BG.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ttester9612 said:


> to Blondie and Lauren, to the wonderful world of "Singles who are for the Love of Disney"  please comment on any post and share you love for Disney with us.  Just ignore those that bite or likes drama...



Oh, I definately will! Thanks!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Hay Carrie, in your sig is that one of the penguins I have you for you "B" day?



Hey TT

The one in my sig was given to me by a good friend. Well then he kidnapped him.. but returned him again.


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> So Greg, they don't have Fantasmic in the off-season?  I hate to miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Derby Week more important then being with bunch of women in DL?




During the off season they only run it on Weekend nights same with the fireworks, so as long as your there on a weekend, you'll be able to see it, and if the weather cooperates then you'll be able to see the fireworks, which are actually better than Wishes IMO.


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> During the off season they only run it on Weekend nights same with the fireworks, so as long as your there on a weekend, you'll be able to see it, and if the weather cooperates then you'll be able to see the fireworks, which are actually better than Wishes IMO.



Cool, I'll keep that in mind..thanks,


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ttester9612 said:


> that's awesome you live close ACM and me...you want to join us on our Thelma and Louise road trips  the next one might be to BG.




Oh, that would be so much fun! Yall just have to let me know what yall are planning.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I'm sure Mason would have some lame excuse why he cant go ... hehehe




yea yea I haven't heard you say your coming yet.



dismem98 said:


> Hope that isn't true...my brother lives near there...
> 
> Good thoughts...



Yes it is true, appears to be no damage, it is just the new rolling sidewalk ride they have been working on for many years.  It only works intermitatly though.



ttester9612 said:


> :
> I heard about the quake, to pray that everyone is okay. Mason are you anyway near that location?




I am 5 hours or so by car away, didn't even feel a thing.  hey maybe a bunch of people will be scared away for the weekend though so the crowds will be low at DL.  keep your fingers crossed.



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Oh, that would be so much fun! Yall just have to let me know what yall are planning.



Wow your brave....


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> yea yea I haven't heard you say your coming yet.



Already said yes and packed. 

So stick that in your juice box and

hahahahahaha


Hugs and all that crap


----------



## sand2270

dismem98 said:


> Hope that isn't true...my brother lives near there...
> 
> Good thoughts...



my boyfriend was on with a coworker in LA when it happened.  I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Already said yes and *packed*.


You have been hanging around tink to much if your already packed.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> You have been hanging around tink to much if your already packed.



Yeah shows how much you know me. I pack the night before


----------



## acm563

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Oh, I definately will! Thanks!


and I might add that Teresa and I both have cute sons


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> Wow your brave....



Shhh, you are not suppossed to warn the newbies about the Thelma & Louise roadtrips....

Actually I am just the driver...Louise is the one up to mischief, passing out business cards during traffic, showing her legs off to truckers , yelling at hot Latino boys as they drive by and say HEY!!!


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> and I might add that Teresa and I both have cute sons



I have you both one better then because I have 2 cute sons


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Yeah shows how much you know me. I pack the night before



A woman after my own heart


----------



## ttester9612

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Oh, that would be so much fun! Yall just have to let me know what yall are planning.



We will let you know for sure our next trip  



Master Mason said:


> Yes it is true, appears to be no damage, it is just the new rolling sidewalk ride they have been working on for many years.  It only works intermitatly though.
> 
> I am 5 hours or so by car away, didn't even feel a thing.  hey maybe a bunch of people will be scared away for the weekend though so the crowds will be low at DL.  keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Wow your brave....



That would be one ride that I don't think I would care to be on.  I am glad to hear the quake didn't cause to much damage and everyone is safe.


----------



## Mousecop

This thread is a monster!  It's alive!  It's alive!

Seriously, how can you folks keep up with all the traffic here?  I can barely wade through it and I've only missed it for a day!

I see that saomeone posted abouit the "5.8 Quack."  I guess the big statue of Donald fell over.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Mousecop said:


> This thread is a monster!  It's alive!  It's alive!
> 
> Seriously, how can you folks keep up with all the traffic here?  I can barely wade through it and I've only missed it for a day!
> 
> I see that saomeone posted abouit the "5.8 Quack."  I guess the big statue of Donald fell over.




Another one from the suburbs of DC! (NoVA girl, here!)


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> I have you both one better then because I have 2 cute sons



But you and your cuties are on the West Coast...and she is herei n VA


----------



## Sha

Evening eveyone! hope everyone had a great day! I need some quick simple ideas to do to my sister tomorrow. She is turning 49 and I am probably going to do a black cake and wondering what else I can do  Going to take her out to dinner.

Heard there was no damage. Glad to hear you didnt feel anything Gregg. They reported 5.4 on the radio and felt up to San Diego. 

Welcome Lauren and Blondie! its never to late to jump in


----------



## ttester9612

Mousecop said:


> This thread is a monster!  It's alive!  It's alive!
> 
> Seriously, how can you folks keep up with all the traffic here?  I can barely wade through it and I've only missed it for a day!
> 
> I see that saomeone posted abouit the "5.8 Quack."  I guess the big statue of Donald fell over.



Mark, normally I don't have time to do a lot of posting but I've been home sick  today.  I did take a short nap early, which I feel much better now.  My throat is still sore.

Did you get your car fixed?


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> But you and your cuties are on the West Coast...and she is herei n VA


 
and lets not forget the wedding on 10/10


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> But you and your cuties are on the West Coast...and she is herei n VA




So they are geographicly undesireable....lol


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Mark, normally I don't have time to do a lot of posting but I've been home sick  today. I did take a short nap early, which I feel much better now. My throat is still sore.
> 
> Did you get your car fixed?


 
glad you are feeling better Teresa... just hope you get the sore throat knock out soon.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> and lets not forget the wedding on 10/10



Ok I know I have been skimming thru posts but who is getting married 10/10??? I must have missed that one.... or are we talking about Greggs son?


----------



## ttester9612

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Another one from the suburbs of DC! (NoVA girl, here!)



Yep he's another one from the area.  We might just need to recruit him to join us for our Thelma and Louise road trips.


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Evening eveyone! hope everyone had a great day! I need some quick simple ideas to do to my sister tomorrow. She is turning 49 and I am probably going to do a black cake and wondering what else I can do  Going to take her out to dinner.
> 
> Heard there was no damage. Glad to hear you didnt feel anything Gregg. They reported 5.4 on the radio and felt up to San Diego.
> 
> Welcome Lauren and Blondie! its never to late to jump in



Get her a cane...

and San Diego is down 



Sha said:


> and lets not forget the wedding on 10/10




yea well there is that too


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ttester9612 said:


> Yep he's another one from the area.  We might just need to recruit him to join us for our Thelma and Louise road trips.



Sounds like a plan! What part of MD are you in?


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> So they are geographicly undesireable....lol



Well, distance is not an issue where true love is involved...


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Sha said:


> Welcome Lauren and Blondie! its never to late to jump in



Hiiiii! And thank you!


----------



## acm563

Mousecop said:


> This thread is a monster!  It's alive!  It's alive!
> 
> Seriously, how can you folks keep up with all the traffic here?  I can barely wade through it and I've only missed it for a day!
> 
> I see that saomeone posted abouit the "5.8 Quack."  I guess the big statue of Donald fell over.




Teresa is talking about corralling you for our next Thelma & Louise adventure but we are going to make her use HER car this time since she was a jinx for your car and mine....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> and I might add that Teresa and I both have cute sons



  We sure do and my son will be 24 on Aug 14. I must stay he's closer to Woodbridge, VA then anyone else. 



acm563 said:


> Shhh, you are not suppossed to warn the newbies about the Thelma & Louise roadtrips....
> 
> Actually I am just the driver...Louise is the one up to mischief, passing out business cards during traffic, showing her legs off to truckers , yelling at hot Latino boys as they drive by and say HEY!!!



Who me....i did no such thing.. it was all Thelma's idea.....   But don't tell no one, I did have some little fun...


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Get her a cane...
> 
> and San Diego is down


 
  good to know since I havent paid much attention to the location of some things on the left coast. I get an "F" in geography today I guess


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Carrieannew said:


> I was just going to bunk with you.
> 
> Wanna make out



 

 



acm563 said:


> Better watch the invites, we are a  friendly bunch here who tend to take our disfriends up on the invites  We have plans for next year for some to come here and go to Busch Gardens as well...Virginia will never be the same again



It's just mah good ol suthin hospitalitay...

 




acm563 said:


> lol...idk...did you read our Thelma & Louise Trip report, I think our adventures had all of that beat...and we didnt even end up at the
> World...



Hmm...do I *want* to read that?!!?  



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Hey yall! I'm jumping in late, sorry. I'm Lauren, will be 21 in two months and have a 10 month old son. Finding my prince would be GREAT!  As far as the scale goes, I consider myself an 8 and would love to find someone a 6 or higher!



I go to 11.   

(had to get the Spinal Tap reference in!)

But, welcome to the area!   




ttester9612 said:


> Derby or Disney....it does sound like fun, but  I believe I'll pick Disney...



Disney's there every day.  Derby is but once a year!


----------



## ttester9612

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Sounds like a plan! What part of MD are you in?



I live in Fort Washington, MD just across the WW Bridge. I have friends in Woodbridge that I work with and we go on cruises together.  



acm563 said:


> Teresa is talking about corralling you for our next Thelma & Louise adventure but we are going to make her use HER car this time since she was a jinx for your car and mine....



I'm no jinx...I'm one of the "Heavenly Trio"      But I'll be glad to use my car for the next road trip..but I'll warn you now it's a Malibu.


----------



## Mousecop

ttester9612 said:


> Did you get your car fixed?



Well, first off, get well!

And, not yet (re: car) - I still need to get an estimate (hopefully this week).


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Get her a cane...


 
OH!!! Dad had gotten one when he turned 50 with a bike horn, bell and mirror put on it (to bad it was passed to someone else in that group)! have to see what i can do.


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> Ok I know I have been skimming thru posts but who is getting married 10/10??? I must have missed that one.... or are we talking about Greggs son?




My son, but it is 10/10/09  So if you plan the DL trip around that time, then I'll be unable to attend.  See Carrie, there is my excuse.




KyDerbyMan said:


> Disney's there every day.  Derby is but once a year!




That's a day you could be spending in Disney...  Just saying


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> T.. to some yes!!!  My co worker make sure he takes his vaca on Derby week to go to Ky ...



A wise co-worker!!  

Schools here have learned to just have a Teacher In-Service day (and even that is rather loose) on Derby Eve (the day of the Oaks...the Run for the Lillies with the filles)


----------



## Mousecop

acm563 said:


> Teresa is talking about corralling you for our next Thelma & Louise adventure but we are going to make her use HER car this time since she was a jinx for your car and mine....



I don't mind driving, 'cause my car is faster than hers.  If we take mine, we'll get there before we leave here!


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> My son, but it is 10/10/09  So if you plan the DL trip around that time, then I'll be unable to attend.  See Carrie, there is my excuse.
> 
> 
> That's a day you could be spending in Disney...  Just saying



That would be a good time, everyone else will be at the Derby....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Blondie_K22 said:


> Too late for a newbie?  Sorry I came right in on the middle of a meet up discussion!  I fall into the single category, but not the solo travelers.   I'm Kayla, 22, and still have yet to find my prince.  I have a wonderful son who is my entire life and that also tends to send men in the opposite direction.  I'm an 8 on the Disney scale and looking for a 6+.  Just wanted to say hello!



Welcome!   

Leave all sensibilities at the door, though!   



NH_Bubba said:


> I just got a call from one of our Offices in Irvine Cal. That the LA area was just hit by a 5.8 Quack.
> 
> Sending out a prayer to any Dis Peeps in the area and hope everything is OK!



Doesn't seem to have been too bad out there.  Glad it wasn't an 8.5!


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> My son, but it is 10/10/09  So if you plan the DL trip around that time, then I'll be unable to attend.  See Carrie, there is my excuse.
> 
> 
> That's a day you could be spending in Disney...  Just saying


Nope no plans for an October DL trip in my future so you wont have THAT excuse not to join us but then again you have almost a year to find another one...lol

and as for thats a day he could be spending at Disney!!! HOW TRUE!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Master Mason said:


> My son, but it is 10/10/09  So if you plan the DL trip around that time, then I'll be unable to attend.  See Carrie, there is my excuse.
> 
> That's a day you could be spending in Disney...  Just saying





ttester9612 said:


> That would be a good time, everyone else will be at the Derby....



Have to have *some* time away from the world...build up the anticipation for the next trip!!


And in October?  No Derby and the Breeder's Cup isn't until November (for those years it *is* here) so we're all set!   But make it 10/17/09 (and we can party like it's my birfday...cuz, um, well, it will be!!)


----------



## acm563

Mousecop said:


> I don't mind driving, 'cause my car is faster than hers.  If we take mine, we'll get there before we leave here!



Awwwwww...I am so tellin on you!!! lol...Bad Cop!!!   and cool, that way when we are stuck in traffic I can hand out business cards and talk to cute young hunks in cars next to us...I was ever so jealous when I was driving she was able to have all the fun, you should have heard her telling me to speed up , slow down just so we could either catch up with or stay back with some guy..and dont get me started on the guy in the jeep rubbing lotion all over himself


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> Awwwwww...I am so tellin on you!!! lol...Bad Cop!!!   and cool, that way when we are stuck in traffic I can hand out business cards and talk to cute young hunks in cars next to us...I was ever so jealous when I was driving she was able to have all the fun, you should have heard her telling me to speed up , slow down just so we could either catch up with or stay back with some guy..and dont get me started on *the guy in the jeep rubbing lotion all over himself*



"It puts the lotion on its skin...."


----------



## acm563

and KyDerby....lol..if you have the time I think you would find our trip report quite entertaining as well as being VERY factual if you dont mind reading between the lines...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> and KyDerby....lol..if you have the time I think you would find our trip report quite entertaining as well as being VERY factual if you dont mind reading between the lines...



I will check it out tonight then!!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Hey yall! I'm jumping in late, sorry. I'm Lauren, will be 21 in two months and have a 10 month old son. Finding my prince would be GREAT!  As far as the scale goes, I consider myself an 8 and would love to find someone a 6 or higher!



Welcome to the thread!


----------



## ttester9612

Mousecop said:


> I don't mind driving, 'cause my car is faster than hers.  If we take mine, we'll get there before we leave here!



Excuse me! What's wrong with my car....

But if you're driving I'm calling dibs to ride shot gun  now....



acm563 said:


> Awwwwww...I am so tellin on you!!! lol...Bad Cop!!!   and cool, that way when we are stuck in traffic I can hand out business cards and talk to cute young hunks in cars next to us...I was ever so jealous when I was driving she was able to have all the fun, you should have heard her telling me to speed up , slow down just so we could either catch up with or stay back with some guy..and dont get me started on the guy in the jeep rubbing lotion all over himself



     Are you taking my fun away.. 
I guess I'll let you have the fun this time....but don't forget, Lauren will be with us to..so she might want to do some flirting...I'll just behave myself this time.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

You people are infectious...I'm getting a Disney slant on my thoughts.
I walked by a booth in the mall today with a big stuffed animal alligator, and my first thought was; I wonder how I could get it to make a ticking noise...


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> I will check it out tonight then!!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537&page=163
it starts with post 2443 and then is continued


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> You people are infectious...I'm getting a Disney slant on my thoughts.
> I walked by a booth in the mall today with a big stuffed animal alligator, and my first thought was; I wonder how I could get it to make a ticking noise...



Glad we could pass the DisFever on


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> .....y..and dont get me started on the guy in the jeep rubbing lotion all over himself





KyDerbyMan said:


> "It puts the lotion on its skin...."



Oh you had to have been there.  At first I was trying to figure out what the guy was doing.  We were sitting in traffic when I noticed him.  I yelled, Thelma, look at this guy with no shirt and cute body, what in the world is he doing.  When we got closer he was rubbing something which we assume was suntan lotion all over himself.  I almost fell out of the car laughing to so hard.


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> You people are infectious...I'm getting a Disney slant on my thoughts.
> I walked by a booth in the mall today with a big stuffed animal alligator, and my first thought was; I wonder how I could get it to make a ticking noise...



Oh that so reminds me of the movie HOOK which I watched the other night. So did you buy it....


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> We sure do and my son will be 24 on Aug 14. I must stay he's closer to Woodbridge, VA then anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Who me....i did no such thing.. it was all Thelma's idea.....   But don't tell no one, I did have some little fun...



How close is he, I'm only 6 hours away...I checked.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Oh you had to have been there.  At first I was trying to figure out what the guy was doing.  We were sitting in traffic when I noticed him.  I yeah, Thelma, look at this guy with no shirt and cute body, what in the world is he doing.  When we got closer he was rubbing something which we assume was suntan lotion all over himself.  I almost fell out of the car laughing to so hard.



EWWWWW!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

GIR-Prototype said:


> How close is he, I'm only 6 hours away...I checked.



Depending on traffic, he's only 45 mins to an hour away.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Oh you had to have been there.  At first I was trying to figure out what the guy was doing.  We were sitting in traffic when I noticed him.  I yeah, Thelma, look at this guy with no shirt and cute body, what in the world is he doing.  When we got closer he was rubbing something which we assume was suntan lotion all over himself.  I almost fell out of the car laughing to so hard.




It took me forever to find part 3 the end..it is post 2588 I think...lol...All I know is my week back was crazy and I had no time to finish the trip report the way I wanted to


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> How close is he, I'm only 6 hours away...I checked.



G's the next closest one...sorry Robert He used to go up there every weekend when his then fiancee was in college there


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> EWWWWW!!!!



Believe me ...there was no Ewwwwww to it, maybe woohoo and chigga wigga wow wow...lol The guy was HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Believe me ...there was no Ewwwwww to it, maybe woohoo and chigga wigga wow wow...lol The guy was HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i trust you.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Believe me ...there was no Ewwwwww to it, maybe woohoo and chigga wigga wow wow...lol The guy was HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep he was hot...if only i was 20 years younger....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yep he was hot...if only i was 20 years younger....


There you go with that age thing again...what am I going to do with you...lol.... He wasnt THAT young, maybe 30....I can see what I am going to be doing in Oct and Dec.... finding you a hottie


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> There you go with that age thing again...what am I going to do with you...lol.... He wasnt THAT young, maybe 30....I can see what I am going to be doing in Oct and Dec.... finding you a hottie



So what's your point   he's still 20 years younger then me. You should know me by now, I don't date anyone that could be my son.  It's just not my thing....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> So what's your point   he's still 20 years younger then me. You should know me by now, I don't date anyone that could be my son.  It's just not my thing....


well your son isnt 30 and neither is mine but as my son ages I guess I may have to change my rule..


----------



## sand2270

so I have become so fed up with the car problems I have been having (I bought the car brand new and it does not start all the time and the dealer is jerking me around) that I just got off the phone with a lawyer.

Hopefully I can get this issue resolved though getting a lawyer involved makes me nervous.  But I don't know what else to do...I have tried being nice and that isn't working.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> Depending on traffic, he's only 45 mins to an hour away.


Curses, foiled again!!  



sand2270 said:


> so I have become so fed up with the car problems I have been having (I bought the car brand new and it does not start all the time and the dealer is jerking me around) that I just got off the phone with a lawyer.
> 
> Hopefully I can get this issue resolved though getting a lawyer involved makes me nervous.  But I don't know what else to do...I have tried being nice and that isn't working.



Wow...well I guess if they want to play hard, you can play harder...


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> so I have become so fed up with the car problems I have been having (I bought the car brand new and it does not start all the time and the dealer is jerking me around) that I just got off the phone with a lawyer.
> 
> Hopefully I can get this issue resolved though getting a lawyer involved makes me nervous.  But I don't know what else to do...I have tried being nice and that isn't working.



Good luck.... Have you tried resolving it with Corporate first tho???


----------



## GIR-Prototype

ttester9612 said:


> Oh that so reminds me of the movie HOOK which I watched the other night. So did you buy it....



No, but I saw it, and I had the thought, and figured only the people here would understand; so I shared the story, short as it was.

I was in the mall dropping a friend off for work, grabbing a salad for lunch, and getting myself a Classic Controller for the Wii before the production ban kicks in.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

GIR-Prototype said:


> You people are infectious...I'm getting a Disney slant on my thoughts.
> I walked by a booth in the mall today with a big stuffed animal alligator, and my first thought was; I wonder how I could get it to make a ticking noise...



ah ha ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Good luck.... Have you tried resolving it with Corporate first tho???



yep sure have...i am not having any luck.

really I am just disgusted at this point.


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Evening eveyone! hope everyone had a great day! I need some quick simple ideas to do to my sister tomorrow. She is turning 49 and I am probably going to do a black cake and wondering what else I can do  Going to take her out to dinner.
> 
> Heard there was no damage. Glad to hear you didnt feel anything Gregg. They reported 5.4 on the radio and felt up to San Diego.
> 
> Welcome Lauren and Blondie! its never to late to jump in



Seeing as you are creative with paper etc. create her a gift certificate for the use of a motorized scooter, free denture service, or something similar, I'm not being mean against anyone with handicaps!! or if she has any.....


----------



## cdn ears

darcy, sand, mason and anyone else on the west coast - hope all is well and there wasn't too much rattling going on today.


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> darcy, sand, mason and anyone else on the west coast - hope all is well and there wasn't too much rattling going on today.




we didn't feel a thing in Tucson.  We don't get earthquakes here...at least I have never felt one.

Though our office is right near the airport and during a meeting today the whole room started rattling...apparently around the same time the earthquake happened.  But pretty sure it was just a plane.


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Seeing as you are creative with paper etc. create her a gift certificate for the use of a motorized scooter, free denture service, or something similar, I'm not being mean against anyone with handicaps!! or if she has any.....


 
I know you are not being mean to anyone with disabilities, its those things that you think of in regards to aging. I like the ideas... thanks. I dont want to go with the baby food, jevity, depends, denture cream, tucks, etc... hope I can order the cake in the morning, as they are not answering earlier.


----------



## CoMickey

cdn ears said:


> darcy, sand, mason and anyone else on the west coast - hope all is well and there wasn't too much rattling going on today.



I am in CA for the week and I survived my first CA earthquake!  Wow and we are about 35 miles from the epicenter.  It was the strangest feeling...the house rolling under my feet.  I was home alone working and on the phone with one of my hotel customers and I told him I think we are experiencing an earthquake.   My family is now asking if I still want to move to CA and I say YEP...


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> I am in CA for the week and I survived my first CA earthquake! Wow and we are about 35 miles from the epicenter. It was the strangest feeling...the house rolling under my feet.  I was home alone working and on the phone with one of my hotel customers and I told him I think we are experiencing an earthquake.  My family is now asking if I still want to move to CA and I say YEP...


 
Was going to send you a PM. Glad to know you are ok!!  

Looking to head out your way probably end of 2009... will keep you posted though. There is a thread about it.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ttester9612 said:


> I live in Fort Washington, MD just across the WW Bridge. I have friends in Woodbridge that I work with and we go on cruises together.



Nice! I work just before the Bridge... in Old Town Alexandria.



KyDerbyMan said:


> I go to 11.
> 
> (had to get the Spinal Tap reference in!)
> 
> But, welcome to the area!



Haha  Thanks!



ttester9612 said:


> We sure do and my son will be 24 on Aug 14. I must stay he's closer to Woodbridge, VA then anyone else.



Wanna hook a sista up?


----------



## dismem98

Finally talked to my brother...everything seems fine and he's been a through some rough earthquakes before.  Still no cell phone service though.  

So glad it's just the wild ride of sidewalks again...... 
Lived near that area for 12 years and never went through a earthquake..  Maybe CA is just missing me??   

Don't think so...


----------



## Mr Smee23

sand2270 said:


> we didn't feel a thing in Tucson.  We don't get earthquakes here...at least I have never felt one.
> 
> Though our office is right near the airport and during a meeting today the whole room started rattling...apparently around the same time the earthquake happened.  But pretty sure it was just a plane.



Naw yall don't get earthquakes.  Yall just get hotter than he double hockey sticks.


----------



## Sha

Hi Mr Smee!!!!!!!! 

enjoy your time off  and have a wonderful Birthday with Cait


----------



## Mr Smee23

I can't wait.  I get off work in the morning and then it is off to the airport to pick her up.  Welcome to all the new people you will find some super people here.  So jump right in.


----------



## ANTSS2001

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Hey yall! I'm jumping in late, sorry. I'm Lauren, will be 21 in two months and have a 10 month old son. Finding my prince would be GREAT!  As far as the scale goes, I consider myself an 8 and would love to find someone a 6 or higher!



hello and to Blondie  also 





ttester9612 said:


> Mark, normally I don't have time to do a lot of posting but I've been home sick  today.  I did take a short nap early, which I feel much better now.  My throat is still sore.
> 
> Did you get your car fixed?



 t hope you are feeling much better today....



acm563 said:


> Teresa is talking about corralling you for our next Thelma & Louise adventure but we are going to make her use HER car this time since she was a jinx for your car and mine....





Mousecop said:


> I don't mind driving, 'cause my car is faster than hers.  If we take mine, we'll get there before we leave here!




Ok just dont drive to fast.. I am not good at tail gating 



sand2270 said:


> so I have become so fed up with the car problems I have been having (I bought the car brand new and it does not start all the time and the dealer is jerking me around) that I just got off the phone with a lawyer.
> 
> Hopefully I can get this issue resolved though getting a lawyer involved makes me nervous.  But I don't know what else to do...I have tried being nice and that isn't working.



awww sorry to hear about your car troubles...

Ok.. finally got home... ate and will dis for the enxt 30 minutes then nappie poo for me!!! Everyone at work last night was a bit "special"    and to think it wasnt even full moon!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ooo..food.  time for breakfast for me.

And to all, have a Happy National Cheesecake Day!!   

But do I celebrate by taking the kiddos to Cheesecake Factory before or after going to the YMCA to workout? lol!

Oh, and happy hump day, too!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Good morning! Another wonderful day of work!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Well I better go sleep... I am falling asleep infront of the PC.. Lauren... KDM.. and to everyone who will come in that door... have a good Wednesday!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

KyDerbyMan said:


> ooo..food.  time for breakfast for me.
> 
> And to all, have a Happy National Cheesecake Day!!
> 
> But do I celebrate by taking the kiddos to Cheesecake Factory before or after going to the YMCA to workout? lol!


Hm...I'd have to say *after*--so you'll be hungry enough to eat all your cheesecake. ;-) Best answer for your diet of course, would be to take someone with you and *share*...  



KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh, and happy hump day, too!



Well, that's a lovely thought to start the day with.


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> I can't wait. I get off work in the morning and then it is off to the airport to pick her up.


 
Drive safe Mr Smee!!! Just a few more hours and she will be there


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone and thanks for the well wishes.  I'm feeling much better today, even my throat.  Wish of course I'm back at work, so I won't be able to read and post that often during the day, you'll just have to wait until this evening.

Hey Little Brother (smee) have an enjoyable birthday with Cait. 



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Nice! I work just before the Bridge... in Old Town Alexandria.
> 
> Haha  Thanks!
> 
> Wanna hook a sista up?



See that's even better.  Where in Old Town do you work?  He sometimes goes to the movies at the Hoffman Theater.


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok just dont drive to fast.. I am not good at tail gating



Hey Timmy, if Mark's driving the car that he had at G&M, then there should be plenty of room for you to.  So you won't have to tailgate.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are doing well today. 

T... hope you are feeling better  

May you all have a wonderful day today


----------



## Mousecop

Hiya!

So much to respond to:

sand2270:  I think its Federal Law that, if the dealer tries 4 times to fix a problem and can't, they have to take the car back.  You might look into that.

ANTSS2001:  Timmy, it's not 'tailgating.'  It's 'drafting.'   

Blondie_K22:  Interesting concept - you are an '8' on the Disney scale.  Assuming '10' is the highest, and that I still have dreams about returning to work at D-land and being late for work, I think I'm at least a '9.5.'  I wonder what everyone else would rate themselves?

How come we don't have a list of where members are from?  It'd be interesting to see who is nearby (for those that don't list locales)?

TTester9612:  Feeling better?  If you're on the bubble - stay home.  It's too humid today.

Earth'quacks':  As a California native, here's my tally:  Northridge 1972 (6.8), Loma Prieta 1989 (7.2), Whittier 1996? (7.1).  I used to live just off the Hayward fault, and moved to Virginia just in case that fault let go (it was over due by about 25 years when I moved), and its a subjunctive fault (where two plates slip underneath each other - the same thing that creates mountains).  Now I deal with humidity and winter, for which I can prepare.  Earthquakes are always a surprise.

Mark


----------



## acm563

I hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!

Smee & Cait, enjoy your time together  

I was finally able to find half way decent airfare for Halloween trip ($225) so I am happy  Now to figure out Decembers trip


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning, nice day here in NY.  Lot of pages to catch up on, too bad I cannot access more frequently.  

Had a fun time at the race, 27:20 for 3.5 miles.  Will have to work on that a litltle more.

Hope you all enjoy your day!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ttester9612 said:


> See that's even better.  Where in Old Town do you work?  He sometimes goes to the movies at the Hoffman Theater.



Are you familiar with any streets in Old Town?


----------



## PirateMel

Good morning everyone!

Back to work and the work network is down, sucks to be me , so I have time to catch up on the chatter.  

Welcome all 'newbies' great place to meet really wonderful people.

Happy Bday Smee, hope Cait has arrived there safely  

My weekend with my 15yr old cousin was AWESOME!
She is completely hooked and was misty when leaving, she hoped she would be able to come back again , she made me cry.  
She told me she completely understood why I visit so often   I was a little nervous about taking a teenager, but it worked out really well, my cousin is really lucky, she has a really great daughter.

Seeing Disney through someone else's eyes for the first time was an experience that I will never forget.

We ended up going to Blizzard beach, and it was a blast, which was my first time.  She did all the roller coasters and TOT.  She loved TOT.  And her favorite was BTM - I think we rode it 6 times 

We waited to see lots of characters - and Goofy was extra...um affectionate towards by backside 

Okay ready for the next adventure  - did someone say roadtrip - I am ready

Melanie


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Back to work and the work network is down, sucks to be me , so I have time to catch up on the chatter.
> 
> Welcome all 'newbies' great place to meet really wonderful people.
> 
> Happy Bday Smee, hope Cait has arrived there safely
> 
> My weekend with my 15yr old cousin was AWESOME!
> She is completely hooked and was misty when leaving, she hoped she would be able to come back again , she made me cry.
> She told me she completely understood why I visit so often  I was a little nervous about taking a teenager, but it worked out really well, my cousin is really lucky.
> 
> Seeing Disney through someone else's eyes for the first time was an experience that I will never forget.
> 
> We ended up going to Blizzard beach, and it was a blast, which was my first time. She did all the roller coasters and TOT. She loved TOT. And her favorite was BTM - I think we rode it 6 times
> 
> We waited to see lots of characters - and Goofy was extra...um affectionate towards by backside
> 
> Okay ready for the next adventure  - did someone say roadtrip - I am ready
> 
> Melanie


 
Hey Mel!! welcome back!!!! That is awesome about seeing it through someone else's eyes  am sure your cousin will remember that trip forever!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Hey Mel!! welcome back!!!! That is awesome about seeing it through someone else's eyes  am sure your cousin will remember that trip forever!



Thank you 
I know I will remember forever


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Back to work and the work network is down, sucks to be me , so I have time to catch up on the chatter.
> 
> Welcome all 'newbies' great place to meet really wonderful people.
> 
> Happy Bday Smee, hope Cait has arrived there safely
> 
> My weekend with my 15yr old cousin was AWESOME!
> She is completely hooked and was misty when leaving, she hoped she would be able to come back again , she made me cry.
> She told me she completely understood why I visit so often   I was a little nervous about taking a teenager, but it worked out really well, my cousin is really lucky, she has a really great daughter.
> 
> Seeing Disney through someone else's eyes for the first time was an experience that I will never forget.
> 
> We ended up going to Blizzard beach, and it was a blast, which was my first time.  She did all the roller coasters and TOT.  She loved TOT.  And her favorite was BTM - I think we rode it 6 times
> 
> We waited to see lots of characters - and Goofy was extra...um affectionate towards by backside
> 
> Okay ready for the next adventure  - did someone say roadtrip - I am ready
> 
> Melanie



Welcome back Mel. . .my 15 year old has always thought we should live really close to the parks again so we can go on a daily basis.  When we lived in Redondo Beach we used to go to DLR about 3 times a week.  He turns into a little kid at the parks like I do and loves just enjoying the atmosphere. . .I love looking at Disney through his eyes.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Back to work and the work network is down, sucks to be me , so I have time to catch up on the chatter.



Welcome back Mel! Glad you had such a geat time.. and not at all surprised that your ward enjoyed it as well. I think one would have to try very hard NOT to have a good time there.  

Welcome too to all the new posters to the thread! It's nice to see so much activity on the boards these days. 

Cheers!  

Tom


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> They were happening around 8pm, 9pm west coast time so pretty late for you east coasters.  I don't think Joe and Rob are getting much sleep LOL.



Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.

I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Well that's no fun.

Get better soon, dude!


----------



## sand2270

Mr Smee23 said:


> Naw yall don't get earthquakes.  Yall just get hotter than he double hockey sticks.



that is very true


----------



## sand2270

Mousecop said:


> Hiya!
> 
> So much to respond to:
> 
> sand2270:  I think its Federal Law that, if the dealer tries 4 times to fix a problem and can't, they have to take the car back.  You might look into that.
> 
> 
> Mark



thanks I already filed something with the BBB under the lemon law and they said I was SOL even though I have taken the car in there at least 5 times.  At this point I think it's time to get a lawyer involved.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



oh no I hope you are feeling better.  

Get Rob over there to make you some of his yummy food.  

Get well soon!


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



is it a laptop...bring it in the bed with you and than at least we can all try and cheer you up


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome back Mel. . .my 15 year old has always thought we should live really close to the parks again so we can go on a daily basis.  When we lived in Redondo Beach we used to go to DLR about 3 times a week.  He turns into a little kid at the parks like I do and loves just enjoying the atmosphere. . .I love looking at Disney through his eyes.



Thank you,
I was worried that at 15 she might be to 'old' to see characters, but she was just the opposite - didn't care and wanted to see them all.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Welcome back Mel! Glad you had such a geat time.. and not at all surprised that your ward enjoyed it as well. I think one would have to try very hard NOT to have a good time there.
> 
> Welcome too to all the new posters to the thread! It's nice to see so much activity on the boards these days.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Tom



Thank you 

Like Tom said it is really nice to see all the new faces since I came home


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



Here is some  and a  - Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Good Morning, nice day here in NY.  Lot of pages to catch up on, too bad I cannot access more frequently.
> 
> Had a fun time at the race, 27:20 for 3.5 miles.  Will have to work on that a litltle more.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your day!



Nice job Augie! No shame in that time. I know I couldn't run that fast these days, and I used to run sub-7 miles not that long ago. I just started running again (ok, jogging, but you gotta start somewhere). It's been tough with the heat, but it's good for me. Still can't keep up with my greyhound, but she's a precision athlete .


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome back Mel.  Glad y'all (one word) enjoyed yourselves.  Now we can start planning for the Oct trip.  




lauren_elizabeth said:


> Are you familiar with any streets in Old Town?



Yes I am.



black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



I felt like that Monday and Tuesday.  I stayed home yesterday which help a lot.  I'm back at work today.  I hope you to will start feeling well soon.


----------



## Jenroc

PirateMel said:


> My weekend with my 15yr old cousin was AWESOME!
> She is completely hooked and was misty when leaving, she hoped she would be able to come back again , she made me cry.
> She told me she completely understood why I visit so often   I was a little nervous about taking a teenager, but it worked out really well, my cousin is really lucky, she has a really great daughter.
> 
> Seeing Disney through someone else's eyes for the first time was an experience that I will never forget.
> 
> We ended up going to Blizzard beach, and it was a blast, which was my first time.  She did all the roller coasters and TOT.  She loved TOT.  And her favorite was BTM - I think we rode it 6 times
> 
> We waited to see lots of characters - and Goofy was extra...um affectionate towards by backside
> 
> Okay ready for the next adventure  - did someone say roadtrip - I am ready
> 
> Melanie



I am so glad you had such an awesome time !!!  I, to this day remember the first time my son saw Mickey.  It was at an ice show and he was about 13 months old.  Mickey skated out in front of us and he was shaking, he was so excited.  He knew exactly who it was (go figure !!) and squealed sooooooooo loud.  I had so many tears running down my cheeks !!!!



black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



Hope you start feeling better now !!!  Being sick, especially in the summer really sucks !


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ttester9612 said:


> Yes I am.



 I work on North Royal.


----------



## ttester9612

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I work on North Royal.



I believe I know where that is.  Isn't it between Fairfax and Pitt streets?


----------



## acm563

black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).




Feel better soon Joe!


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Back to work and the work network is down, sucks to be me , so I have time to catch up on the chatter.
> 
> Welcome all 'newbies' great place to meet really wonderful people.
> 
> Happy Bday Smee, hope Cait has arrived there safely
> 
> My weekend with my 15yr old cousin was AWESOME!
> She is completely hooked and was misty when leaving, she hoped she would be able to come back again , she made me cry.
> She told me she completely understood why I visit so often   I was a little nervous about taking a teenager, but it worked out really well, my cousin is really lucky, she has a really great daughter.
> 
> Seeing Disney through someone else's eyes for the first time was an experience that I will never forget.
> 
> We ended up going to Blizzard beach, and it was a blast, which was my first time.  She did all the roller coasters and TOT.  She loved TOT.  And her favorite was BTM - I think we rode it 6 times
> 
> We waited to see lots of characters - and Goofy was extra...um affectionate towards by backside
> 
> Okay ready for the next adventure  - did someone say roadtrip - I am ready
> 
> Melanie



Welcome back Mel - glad to hear you and your cousin had such a great time.


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



Hey Joe, there are some really good nurses on the thread, so you're in good hands around here.  

Rest up and get well!!!


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Welcome back Mel - glad to hear you and your cousin had such a great time.


Hello Charlene Nice to see you post


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ttester9612 said:


> I believe I know where that is.  Isn't it between Fairfax and Pitt streets?



I know it's near N. Pitt!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Timmy, if Mark's driving the car that he had at G&M, then there should be plenty of room for you to.  So you won't have to tailgate.



hmmm but if another window fall on it when we are at a rest stop ????  



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are doing well today.
> 
> T... hope you are feeling better
> 
> May you all have a wonderful day today



 



Mousecop said:


> Hiya!
> 
> So much to respond to:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTSS2001:  Timmy, it's not 'tailgating.'  It's 'drafting.'
> 
> 
> Mark



hmmmm are you trying to confuse me again Mark ????? 



acm563 said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> 
> I was finally able to find half way decent airfare for Halloween trip ($225) so I am happy  Now to figure out Decembers trip



I was glad I saved my free r/t airfare with SWA for Dec.  they are ohhhhh soooooo  high!!!! and  I did good for my Sept. trip  with ding fares..   Good Luck !!



black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



sorry to hear that your sick..  



sand2270 said:


> oh no I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Get Rob over there to make you some of his yummy food.
> 
> Get well soon!



Hi!!!  errr..... Hi!!!... hmmm Hello!!!  

sand... still cannot decipher.. who is rob and who is joe...


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> sorry to hear that your sick..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!!  errr..... Hi!!!... hmmm Hello!!!
> 
> sand... still cannot decipher.. who is rob and who is joe...



sorry Rob is GIR Prototype...Joe is Black562...or sickie as I am calling him today

Rob and Joe are best friends which is why I told Rob to go take care of Joe.


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> sorry Rob is GIR Prototype...Joe is Black562...or sickie as I am calling him today
> 
> Rob and Joe are best friends which is why I told Rob to go take care of Joe.



taking notes and writing this down... thanks... sands...


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> taking notes and writing this down... thanks... sands...




glad to help


----------



## CoMickey

Mousecop said:


> Hiya!
> 
> 
> Earth'quacks':  As a California native, here's my tally:  Northridge 1972 (6.8), Loma Prieta 1989 (7.2), Whittier 1996? (7.1).  I used to live just off the Hayward fault, and moved to Virginia just in case that fault let go (it was over due by about 25 years when I moved), and its a subjunctive fault (where two plates slip underneath each other - the same thing that creates mountains).  Now I deal with humidity and winter, for which I can prepare.  Earthquakes are always a surprise.



Oh no...and I am moving to CA from Denver which has some weather but that's about it.  Oh well...just following my heart.  (Not so sure my heart can take many more exciting moments like yesterday though!) And if the 'big one' does come during my time, I will be so thankful that I was able to live so close to a Disney park even if for a short time!


----------



## CoMickey

dismem98 said:


> Finally talked to my brother...everything seems fine and he's been a through some rough earthquakes before.  Still no cell phone service though.
> 
> So glad it's just the wild ride of sidewalks again......
> Lived near that area for 12 years and never went through a earthquake..  Maybe CA is just missing me??
> 
> Don't think so...



Glad your brother was ok!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

sand2270 said:


> sorry Rob is GIR Prototype...Joe is Black562...or sickie as I am calling him today
> 
> Rob and Joe are best friends which is why I told Rob to go take care of Joe.



Well, I've done my part, I've asked him if he needed anything or wanted anything brought to him. 

Right now though, I've got to get dressed and leave the house to take my friend Jenna to the Dentist's office.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Was going to send you a PM. Glad to know you are ok!!
> 
> Looking to head out your way probably end of 2009... will keep you posted though. There is a thread about it.



Yay to the 2009 DL trip! I'll be here...waiting and I'll subscribe to the thread.  

 Going to Disneyland this Sat.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Jenroc

I checked with my new boss and, providing I still have my job there next year, I would have no trouble with going to DLR for Dec 4 - 7, 2009.  The other 2 weekends are out for me.  I hope this works for everyone else !!!!


----------



## Master Mason

CoMickey said:


> Yay to the 2009 DL trip! I'll be here...waiting and I'll subscribe to the thread.
> 
> Going to Disneyland this Sat.
> 
> Have a great day!



I'll be there all day on Saturday as well.


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> I'll be there all day on Saturday as well.



Cool!  Maybe we'll run into each other!  I'll be on the look out.   It will just be Mr. CA and myself, the kids are out of town. 

Darn-I could have worn my new ears but forgot them in CO.They have bright green ears and has my COMickey on the back. They were a gift from Mr. CA and the kids and they custom made them in Toontown and were able to talk the cast member into putting my Dis screen name on them.   They normally won't do nicknames, we've asked before. 

We usually spend the morning in DL and then move over to DCA in the early afternoon when DL gets crowded and then back to DL for the fireworks.


----------



## Mousecop

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm are you trying to confuse me again Mark ?????



Who me?!?  Never!!  I was all set to invite you over for a nice dinner of Boiled Owl.  I just found out where I could get it fresh, not frozen.

You know what they say:  "M-m-m-m-m; now that's *GOOD *owl!"

Mark


----------



## Master Mason

CoMickey said:


> Cool!  Maybe we'll run into each other!  I'll be on the look out.   It will just be Mr. CA and myself, the kids are out of town.
> 
> Darn-I could have worn my new ears but forgot them in CO.They have bright green ears and has my COMickey on the back. They were a gift from Mr. CA and the kids and they custom made them in Toontown and were able to talk the cast member into putting my Dis screen name on them.   They normally won't do nicknames, we've asked before.
> 
> We usually spend the morning in DL and then move over to DCA in the early afternoon when DL gets crowded and then back to DL for the fireworks.




That's our usual touring plan as well.  Going to be there with my son and Girl Friend.  I know that we have to hit Fantasmic and Aladdin this trip as we didn't see them last time.  Probably going to shoot for the 10pm showing of Fantasmic.


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> I am in CA for the week and I survived my first CA earthquake!  Wow and we are about 35 miles from the epicenter.  It was the strangest feeling...the house rolling under my feet.  I was home alone working and on the phone with one of my hotel customers and I told him I think we are experiencing an earthquake.   My family is now asking if I still want to move to CA and I say YEP...



Glad to hear it didn't scare you off and that you had a great trip!! I was there too, but I was too far north to feel anything!!

3 more days by the way, are you done with Eclipse yet?

Andrea


----------



## CoMickey

MATTERHORN said:


> Glad to hear it didn't scare you off and that you had a great trip!! I was there too, but I was too far north to feel anything!!
> 
> 3 more days by the way, are you done with Eclipse yet?
> 
> Andrea



Darn..NO...not done with Eclipse yet and it's killing me!!!  With Mr. CA and the kids in Denver last week and then me flying here with them on Sunday - I haven't had much time to read! I won't be done by Sat.  So I will just keep my eyes and ears away from any threads that discuss Breaking Dawn.


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work. Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home. I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).


 
Feel better soon Joe



CoMickey said:


> Yay to the 2009 DL trip! I'll be here...waiting and I'll subscribe to the thread.
> 
> Going to Disneyland this Sat.
> 
> Have a great day!


 
awesome! Have a great time!!! And yes, please subscribe (though I would tell you when we were there anyways  )

I did NOT get my sister a black cake... I did get her a raspberry torte with choc. frosting.... and a candle that says over the hill  and black balloons. Kept it simple. Mom said dont go overboard (followed by I dont want to be embarassed  ) So we will have that at dinner for her. The card I got her is cute too. It has a fisher-price telephone on it, and says "your birthday is calling... (inside) LONG DISTANCE! happy birthday! " I could really have had fun with this


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> Darn..NO...not done with Eclipse yet and it's killing me!!!  With Mr. CA and the kids in Denver last week and then me flying here with them on Sunday - I haven't had much time to read! I won't be done by Sat.  So I will just keep my eyes and ears away from any threads that discuss Breaking Dawn.



Oh bummer!! I mean I am glad that you had a great week, but still!! I can only imagine how hard it must be to NOT read it!!! You have more strength than me!!! I cannot wait till Friday night's party!

Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> Feel better soon Joe
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! Have a great time!!! And yes, please subscribe (though I would tell you when we were there anyways  )
> 
> I did NOT get my sister a black cake... I did get her a raspberry torte with choc. frosting.... and a candle that says over the hill  and black balloons. Kept it simple. Mom said dont go overboard (followed by I dont want to be embarassed  ) So we will have that at dinner for her. The card I got her is cute too. It has a fisher-price telephone on it, and says "*your birthday is calling... (inside) LONG DISTANCE! happy birthday! *" I could really have had fun with this


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Feel better soon Joe
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! Have a great time!!! And yes, please subscribe (though I would tell you when we were there anyways  )
> 
> I did NOT get my sister a black cake... I did get her a raspberry torte with choc. frosting.... and a candle that says over the hill  and black balloons. Kept it simple. Mom said dont go overboard (followed by I dont want to be embarassed  ) So we will have that at dinner for her. The card I got her is cute too. It has a fisher-price telephone on it, and says "your birthday is calling... (inside) LONG DISTANCE! happy birthday! " I could really have had fun with this



Just remember paybacks are a  *****...lol


----------



## GIR-Prototype

MATTERHORN said:


> Glad to hear it didn't scare you off and that you had a great trip!! I was there too, but I was too far north to feel anything!!
> 
> 3 more days by the way, are you done with Eclipse yet?
> 
> Andrea



I'm done with Elcipse...in fact, I've read the whole series twice (so far), and I've read The Host, and I've had Breaking Dawn on amazon.com pre-order since March 24th...and I'll be getting it for 45% off at $12.64.  

I'll be putting down whatever else I'm reading when it comes in.


----------



## CoMickey

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm done with Elcipse...in fact, I've read the whole series twice (so far), and I've read The Host, and I've had Breaking Dawn on amazon.com pre-order since March 24th...and I'll be getting it for 45% off at $12.64.
> 
> I'll be putting down whatever else I'm reading when it comes in.



Wow!  I am so behind!  I've only read the first two in the series once and I am only on page 219 in Eclipse. I'll be luck to read them all once.

Have fun reading Breaking Dawn!  I'll be a couple of weeks behind you!

I think Mattie has re-read the series three times or something like that!   

How was The Host?


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoMickey said:


> Wow!  I am so behind!  I've only read the first two in the series once and I am only on page 219 in Eclipse. I'll be luck to read them all once.
> 
> Have fun reading Breaking Dawn!  I'll be a couple of weeks behind you!
> 
> I think Mattie has re-read the series three times or something like that!
> 
> How was The Host?



Actually, I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I am on my 5th (yes I said 5th) time through the series in a little over a month since I started!!!  

I can't get into the host quite yet until this is over, but that is next on my list!!

How was it GIR?

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm done with Elcipse...in fact, I've read the whole series twice (so far), and I've read The Host, and I've had Breaking Dawn on amazon.com pre-order since March 24th...and I'll be getting it for 45% off at $12.64.
> 
> I'll be putting down whatever else I'm reading when it comes in.



You could come down here and go to the midnight release party with me at Barnes and Noble!! It's a prom theme, I'm a little scared about that!

Andrea


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> Darn..NO...not done with Eclipse yet and it's killing me!!!  With Mr. CA and the kids in Denver last week and then me flying here with them on Sunday - I haven't had much time to read! I won't be done by Sat.  So I will just keep my eyes and ears away from any threads that discuss Breaking Dawn.





GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm done with Elcipse...in fact, I've read the whole series twice (so far), and I've read The Host, and I've had Breaking Dawn on amazon.com pre-order since March 24th...and I'll be getting it for 45% off at $12.64.
> 
> I'll be putting down whatever else I'm reading when it comes in.



I haven't read any of the books in the series yet,  been thinking about it.  Sounds like y'all (one word) really enjoying them. I guess I better hurry up and  obtain the books so I can start reading.


----------



## ttester9612

Boy this is a quiet night.  Where did everyone go...  Here's a flower just for you


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Boy this is a quiet night.  Where did everyone go...  Here's a flower just for you


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


>



I afraid to ask but plotting what?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I afraid to ask but plotting what?




         

A variety of things, most of them you wouldnt want to know...lol..

One is another trip , non Disney...one is how can I work from 8am-8pm Sat plus still make it up to Richmond in time for a dinner invite that I dont want to say no to....the others arebest left to the dark corners of my mind...


----------



## ttester9612

Sorry Timmy but I had to bring your car pics over to this thread.  

Mark and ACM....this is why Timmy needs to drive on our road trip.  She's got the bigger car.   Now if only the color could be lime green... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> I need the top of my car cleaned


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> You could come down here and go to the midnight release party with me at Barnes and Noble!! It's a prom theme, I'm a little scared about that!
> 
> Andrea



Actually, I think Sands knows quite a bit about prom parties!!!


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I afraid to ask but plotting what?



Evening ladies  

Up to no good TT?


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Up to no good TT?



As always TT is always plotting no good


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Up to no good TT?



Who me?  Never, I wouldn't do such a thing like that, because I'm one of the "Heavenly Trio."    And you should know Mel because your one of the "Heavenly Trio along with Char..


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Who me?  Never, I wouldn't do such a thing like that, because I'm one of the "Heavenly Trio."    And you should know Mel because your one of the "Heavenly Trio along with Char..



Heavenly, now that is a new one I have never been called before


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Heavenly, now that is a new one I have never been called before



Heheheh well I am going to pull rank here..I am one of Charlies Angels


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Heheheh well I am going to pull rank here..I am one of Charlies Angels



Why yes you are - Charlies Angel


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Actually, I think Sands knows quite a bit about prom parties!!!



That's true!! She should be coming up here and going to the party too!! Sands???


Andrea


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> Boy this is a quiet night.  Where did everyone go...  Here's a flower just for you



I was having fun working out at the Y-M-C-A..


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> I was having fun working out at the Y-M-C-A..



Now that you are finished working out, come join us in chat...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

After I eat a quick bite...it's just about ready


----------



## CoasterAddict

KyDerbyMan said:


> I was having fun working out at the Y-M-C-A..



Young man.... let me guess...you the indian? the firefighter?


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoasterAddict said:


> Young man.... let me guess...you the indian? the firefighter?



I think KY is totally the indian, don't you?  

Andrea


----------



## CoasterAddict

MATTERHORN said:


> I think KY is totally the indian, don't you?
> 
> Andrea



Not sure---would be fun to find out.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

CoasterAddict said:


> Not sure---would be fun to find out.








I think you're right although I'm not so angry!

That electrical worker looks like he'd fit in on Reno 9-1-1!!  



OOHHH!!   And the Village People are giving a free concert here Aug. 22 at the State Fair!!   WOO HOO!!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Just remember paybacks are a *****...lol


 
LOL so they say, but I also get to remind my sisters I will always be younger than they are, so it works out okay for me. Anyways, I just view it as a number and enjoy the day (week) of my birthday  



black562 said:


> Actually, I think Sands knows quite a bit about prom parties!!!


 
I was thinking about those pics when I read that


----------



## MATTERHORN

CoasterAddict said:


> Not sure---would be fun to find out.



That WOULD be fun!! How exactly do you think we could go about finding out?

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> That's true!! She should be coming up here and going to the party too!! Sands???
> 
> 
> Andrea




i'm here, just got home.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> You could come down here and go to the midnight release party with me at Barnes and Noble!! It's a prom theme, I'm a little scared about that!
> 
> Andrea



i'll loan you my dress LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> i'll loan you my dress LOL



Awww, thanks!! That is so sweet of you!! You have to help me do my hair too, should I crimp it?  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, thanks!! That is so sweet of you!! You have to help me do my hair too, should I crimp it?
> 
> Andrea



You have to crimp it.  I know someone we can borrow a crimper from!!

I think when I asked my SIL I said "I know this is crazy but you wouldn't by any chance still have your crimping iron would you?"

SLI: "Oh yeah i still have it!"

Me: Look of disbelief on my face


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> You have to crimp it.  I know someone we can borrow a crimper from!!
> 
> I think when I asked my SIL I said "I know this is crazy but you wouldn't by any chance still have your crimping iron would you?"
> 
> SLI: "Oh yeah i still have it!"
> 
> Me: Look of disbelief on my face



Sweet!!! And I'll need TONS of bangle bracelets too!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Sweet!!! And I'll need TONS of bangle bracelets too!
> 
> Andrea



yes and a scrunchy...and some jellie shoes.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> yes and a scrunchy...and some jellie shoes.



Ooooh, I LOVE jellies!! Purple please!

Andrea


----------



## CoasterAddict

KyDerbyMan said:


> I think you're right although I'm not so angry!
> 
> That electrical worker looks like he'd fit in on Reno 9-1-1!!
> 
> 
> 
> OOHHH!!   And the Village People are giving a free concert here Aug. 22 at the State Fair!!   WOO HOO!!



Yeah, I do see a resemblance.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

MATTERHORN said:


> That WOULD be fun!! How exactly do you think we could go about finding out?
> 
> Andrea



Not sure I'm liking where this is going...


----------



## black562

"Walk Like An Egyptian"....dan dan dan dun dun....

Oh my....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mousecop said:


> Who me?!?  Never!!  I was all set to invite you over for a nice dinner of Boiled Owl.  I just found out where I could get it fresh, not frozen.
> 
> You know what they say:  "M-m-m-m-m; now that's *GOOD *owl!"
> 
> Mark



Mark!!  I dont eat anything from the 100 Acre Wood.. no..no..no  I am happy with Ariel's friend...  



ttester9612 said:


> Boy this is a quiet night.  Where did everyone go...  Here's a flower just for you



hmmm not much for me to catch up.. now I dont feel so slow...  



acm563 said:


>




 


ttester9612 said:


> I afraid to ask but plotting what?









KyDerbyMan said:


> I was having fun working out at the Y-M-C-A..



did you have the cheesecake before or after YMCA ????



CoasterAddict said:


> Young man.... let me guess...you the indian? the firefighter?



  it took me a minute to think... what are they talking about...  I'd say the guy in leather pants !


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> "Walk Like An Egyptian"....dan dan dan dun dun....
> 
> Oh my....



feeling much better I see


----------



## GIR-Prototype

CoMickey said:


> Wow!  I am so behind!  I've only read the first two in the series once and I am only on page 219 in Eclipse. I'll be luck to read them all once.
> 
> Have fun reading Breaking Dawn!  I'll be a couple of weeks behind you!
> 
> I think Mattie has re-read the series three times or something like that!
> 
> How was The Host?





MATTERHORN said:


> Actually, I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I am on my 5th (yes I said 5th) time through the series in a little over a month since I started!!!
> 
> I can't get into the host quite yet until this is over, but that is next on my list!!
> 
> How was it GIR?
> 
> Andrea



Well...it was a great look into a fully-fleshed out alien society, and into the mind of a good citizen in it, who becomes aware that their way isn't the only way, and may not be the right way at all. And insight into a woman struggling to be herself and to find her love admist a human society struggling to continue existing. Very dynamic, it makes you think, makes you ask, should we struggle solely to be humane, or struggle to be our individual best on our own, and to each other. I'm REALLY looking forward to her sequel. 



MATTERHORN said:


> You could come down here and go to the midnight release party with me at Barnes and Noble!! It's a prom theme, I'm a little scared about that!
> 
> Andrea



I wish I could, but I'm putting my resources towards a WDW trip.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> did you have the cheesecake before or after YMCA ????



Actually....neither!   I was a good boy today (cuz I've been eating a bit too much junk the last couple of weeks...back on healthy wagon now!  )  But maybe....just maybe... I'll dig in at Beaches and Cream (or Ghirardelli's) next week!!



> it took me a minute to think... what are they talking about...  I'd say the guy in leather pants !



You mean the... chaps?

dang family board...


----------



## Sha

Good Morning all you wonderful Disney people! Hope you all have a great day! Things are starting to look very good this morning 

Teresa, hows the throat this morning?

Joe, how are you feeling? 

short day again today, but have to start early... which means done earlier


----------



## Jenroc

Good Morning !!  
One more day until my long weekend begins !!!!  
I hope everyone has a wonderful day !


----------



## acm563

Good morning , Good morning..... 

I hope that everyones Thursday flies by if that is what you desire...I have to work this weekend but still anxious for the week to go by as tomorrow makes it 4 weeks til "home" time 

Chat last night was interesting...Not certain exactly what to recap...
Ummm, lets see I will keep this almost G rated....There were talk of islands (my theory has 2 in it) I think someone said something along the lines of "I didnt know yours was that big" , there was talk of equipment, and instruction manuals to go along with it....

See...a totally boring chat discussion last night................ I left out around 10ish I think so anything that happened after that I am not responsible for....


----------



## CoasterAddict

ANTSS2001 said:


> I'd say the guy in leather pants !



hm...looking at the pic, it seems like the cowboy and the motorcycle dude are both wearing leather pants...resemblance to the cowboy, maybe.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> Good morning , Good morning.....
> 
> I hope that everyones Thursday flies by if that is what you desire...I have to work this weekend but still anxious for the week to go by as tomorrow makes it 4 weeks til "home" time
> 
> Chat last night was interesting...Not certain exactly what to recap...
> Ummm, lets see I will keep this almost G rated....There were talk of islands (my theory has 2 in it) I think someone said something along the lines of "I didnt know yours was that big" , there was talk of equipment, and instruction manuals to go along with it....
> 
> See...a totally boring chat discussion last night................ I left out around 10ish I think so anything that happened after that I am not responsible for....



Absolutely *nothing* happened after 10.  Nope...not a thing!  



CoasterAddict said:


> hm...looking at the pic, it seems like the cowboy and the motorcycle dude are both wearing leather pants...resemblance to the cowboy, maybe.



The Village People need a  !!


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> next to "quote" there is a +" box and that is what you use for multiples. each one you want and then the final one is just "quote" and then you have multiples (and no... not THOSE kind of multiples)



Yeah!!!  Now I finally know how to do this, let's give it a shot!!!  See, you people are posting WAY too much for me to keep up...



ttester9612 said:


> Peter Pan on TV last night and today it's Hook with Robin Williams and Dustin Hoffman.



One of my all time favorites, and Connor's too! 



Sha said:


> OH here comes my favorite part with this little boy checking him out... squishing his face[/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> "oh THERE you are Peter!!!!"



This part always makes me tear up a little... 



acm563 said:


> ...but ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who is ready for a trip to Disney??? I know I am ..I have been Google Earthing it like crazy



I'm loving Google Earth stuff!!! 



acm563 said:


> women may be able to fake an ------ but men can fake a whole relationship



OMG!!!  This made my day!!!! 



PirateMel said:


> And boy does it really suck.  Been up since 11 am yesteday and prowd to say the 15 yr old could not keep up with me.
> 
> Having said that....going to nap... and will recap the awesome weekend later.
> 
> Melane



Welcome back Mel!!



black562 said:


> Actually, Joe woke up with the crud and actually went on to work.  Managed to make it til noon too and decided "why am I here?" and went home.  I'm glad I did too, within a couple hours of getting home, my temperature shot to 102.3 and I've been in bed for around 21 hours.
> 
> I'm trying to slowly get up and about, eat some toast and get fluids...figured sitting at the computer for a little bit may tell me if I can move on about the house....at least the computer is only a few steps from the bed (just in case).



Hope you're feeling better!! 



acm563 said:


> Good morning , Good morning.....
> 
> I hope that everyones Thursday flies by if that is what you desire...I have to work this weekend but still anxious for the week to go by as tomorrow makes it 4 weeks til "home" time
> 
> Chat last night was interesting...Not certain exactly what to recap...
> Ummm, lets see I will keep this almost G rated....There were talk of islands (my theory has 2 in it) I think someone said something along the lines of "I didnt know yours was that big" , there was talk of equipment, and instruction manuals to go along with it....
> 
> See...a totally boring chat discussion last night................ I left out around 10ish I think so anything that happened after that I am not responsible for....



Ok, I must start making a concerted effort to get back into chat at night...seems I'm missing all the good stuff!!

And hi to all our newbies!!!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Good morning , Good morning.....
> 
> I hope that everyones Thursday flies by if that is what you desire...I have to work this weekend but still anxious for the week to go by as tomorrow makes it 4 weeks til "home" time
> 
> Chat last night was interesting...Not certain exactly what to recap...
> Ummm, lets see I will keep this almost G rated....There were talk of islands (my theory has 2 in it) I think someone said something along the lines of "I didnt know yours was that big" , there was talk of equipment, and instruction manuals to go along with it....
> 
> See...a totally boring chat discussion last night................ I left out around 10ish I think so anything that happened after that I am not responsible for....



i got there after you and it was definitely not boring.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> i got there after you and it was definitely not boring.



lol...yes you were coming in as I was leaving Amy which is the VERY reason I said I am not responsible for anything that happened after 10ish...
y'all (one word) are too "rated" for my innocent ears


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> lol...yes you were coming in as I was leaving Amy which is the VERY reason I said I am not responsible for anything that happened after 10ish...
> y'all (one word) are too "rated" for my innocent ears




I think you are implying that I am the cause of these not so G-rated chats.  Look you people give me material and I will run with it.   

btw...i keep missing you in chat...you usually leave as soon as i get there.  Do i smell?  (j/k I know there is a time difference)


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I think you are implying that I am the cause of these not so G-rated chats.  Look you people give me material and I will run with it.
> 
> btw...i keep missing you in chat...you usually leave as soon as i get there.  Do i smell?  (j/k I know there is a time difference)



Not at all or not that I am aware  (j/k) No, its just that here lately work has been a bugger so I have been trying to get myself to bed by 11pm ....
(heheheh remember I welcomed you with open arms when you first posted ...lol)


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Not at all or not that I am aware  (j/k) No, its just that here lately work has been a bugger so I have been trying to get myself to bed by 11pm ....
> (heheheh remember I welcomed you with open arms when you first posted ...lol)




i just checked and...I do smell a little.  LOL And I totally understand about work and needing to get to bed.

I know you did you were very welcoming...I am just playing around.  

Ok...gotta jump in the shower and get rid of this funk before the DBF shows up.  Woo Hoo!!  I am never up on my own at 6am but I just couldn't sleep for some reason


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> i just checked and...I do smell a little.  LOL And I totally understand about work and needing to get to bed.
> 
> I know you did you were very welcoming...I am just playing around.
> 
> Ok...gotta jump in the shower and get rid of this funk before the DBF shows up.  Woo Hoo!!  I am never up on my own at 6am but I just couldn't sleep for some reason


Have a wonderful day Amy


----------



## PirateMel

Good Morning Dis Peeps 

Hello CM - nice to see you. How are the boys?

Did someone say 

Scarry Joe, that once I heard bangles, you sang the song I was hearing


----------



## connorsmom911

PirateMel said:


> Good Morning Dis Peeps
> 
> Hello CM - nice to see you. How are the boys?
> 
> Did someone say
> 
> Scarry Joe, that once I heard bangles, you sang the song I was hearing



Hey Mel!  Boys are ok, Caeden just turned 1 last Friday...can't believe how big he's gotten already, and he's lost that "baby" look, now more of a little boy... Connor's good too, but their dad is being a total schmuck again, and Connor is witnessing a lot that he really shouldn't.  Looking very forward to taking them to WDW in November with my mom!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

*What up Dis Peeps

4 Weeks from tonight I will be on my way to stay by the airport and then crash someone's solo trip the next morning. I feel the need to dance

    

And then I get to go back 5 weeks later hehehehe

Makes working all these hours and not having a day off in 2 or 3 weeks all worth it in the end. *


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *What up Dis Peeps
> 
> 4 Weeks from tonight I will be on my way to stay by the airport and then crash someone's solo trip the next morning. I feel the need to dance
> 
> 
> 
> And then I get to go back 5 weeks later hehehehe
> 
> Makes working all these hours and not having a day off in 2 or 3 weeks all worth it in the end. *



Too funny, I was just getting ready to get on here and call you a slacker for not posting...

WooHoo on crashing not so solo trips.... 
All the extra 4 letter w word is well worth it for the extra play time...  ( I was going to say 4 letter p word but with Teresas ping last night I just didnt want to go there...... )


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Too funny, I was just getting ready to get on here and call you a slacker for not posting...
> 
> WooHoo on crashing not so solo trips....
> All the extra 4 letter w word is well worth it for the extra play time...  ( I was going to say 4 letter p word but with Teresas ping last night I just didnt want to go there...... )



Listen peeps.. Ya'll can think I am a slacker. But I honestly have been working my tail off. Worked 35 hours at part time job last week on top of 40 at full time. This week I havent even started counting yet. I am sure it will be more.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Listen peeps.. Ya'll can think I am a slacker. But I honestly have been working my tail off. Worked 35 hours at part time job last week on top of 40 at full time. This week I havent even started counting yet. I am sure it will be more.




Excuses excuses...working is no excuse for not posting!!!  
You are woman , that means you can multi task as well as being the "woe of man"  We have missed your "voice"


----------



## Jenroc

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey Mel!  Boys are ok, Caeden just turned 1 last Friday...can't believe how big he's gotten already, and he's lost that "baby" look, now more of a little boy... Connor's good too, but their dad is being a total schmuck again, and Connor is witnessing a lot that he really shouldn't.  Looking very forward to taking them to WDW in November with my mom!!!



Hello Cdn Neighbour !!  
I feel for you and the situation  ..... no child should have to witness anything bad between their parents.  My heart goes out to you and the boys  .  Just keep thinking happy thoughts   and your trip will be here before you know it.  
Just remember .....     HAPPY THOUGHTS !!!


----------



## Jenroc

Carrieannew said:


> Listen peeps.. Ya'll can think I am a slacker. But I honestly have been working my tail off. Worked 35 hours at part time job last week on top of 40 at full time. This week I havent even started counting yet. I am sure it will be more.



You go, Girl !!!!!


----------



## acm563

Jenroc said:


> Hello Cdn Neighbour !!
> I feel for you and the situation  ..... no child should have to witness anything bad between their parents.  My heart goes out to you and the boys  .  Just keep thinking happy thoughts   and your trip will be here before you know it.
> Just remember .....     HAPPY THOUGHTS !!!



Ditto on those sentiments to Tracey and  I have to add tho that your Happy Thoughts Comment made me think about that guy painting Happy Trees....(Ok, I know I am showing my age here, is he still even around)


----------



## connorsmom911

Thanks for the sentiments Jen and Ang...it will get better, it's just getting crappy right now.  It's just a great reminder every day how much better off I am without him!!!

Now, where's all the Canadian Disney men hiding????


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> *But maybe....just maybe... I'll dig in at Beaches and Cream (or Ghirardelli's) next week!!*




   



Sha said:


> short day again today, but have to start early... which means done earlier



me too short night.. well regualr 8 hour shift nite   I can't believe I can sleep that much... I just woke up Sha!!!  



Jenroc said:


> Good Morning !!
> One more day until my long weekend begins !!!!
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day !



 If I am just along the border i would def'ly be tailgating you... I haver off this weekend too.. supposedly going to see the Mouse for the weeeknd... but I have to see this Block Party thingie.... and since it is just 15 minutes away that's what I opt to do... SWA is soooo sick of me by now  



acm563 said:


> Good morning , Good morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> Chat last night was interesting...
> 
> There were talk of islands (my theory has 2 in it) I think someone said something along the lines of "I didnt know yours was that big" , there was talk of equipment, and instruction manuals to go along with it....



 AMC!!!  Good morning !!!

one of these days I will get to be home during prime time hours and get to see this adventure you much talk about ..... chat.... :



connorsmom911 said:


> Yeah!!!  Now I finally know how to do this, let's give it a shot!!!
> 
> 
> And hi to all our newbies!!!



   you did it you did it !!!!


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Thanks for the sentiments Jen and Ang...it will get better, it's just getting crappy right now.  It's just a great reminder every day how much better off I am without him!!!
> 
> Now, where's all the Canadian Disney men hiding????



My sentiments has always been I would rather be alone and a little lonely than to be with someone and MISERABLE!!!! and children should never be used as Pawns by either party or be witness to things that could end up scarring them for life.... I am surprised my son is so well adjusted, as he witnessed things no little boy should ever have to witness and then was kidnapped on top of it... ( I never said my life has ever been boring or uneventful..I guess that is why I value my solitude as much as I do now)   Hang in there, it does get better... Just learn from past mistakes as we sometimes have a tendency to rush in and repeat them..

As for hot Canadian men I have no idea but according to a recent study Myrtle Beach SC has more eligible bachelors than any other state almost...I was happy with that thought until my politician friend pointed out to me the study did not state the mens ages and most of them are retired old farts...


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

I've decided that I'm going to book a trip for August 30 - September 5, 2009! I know that's over a year away, but I can't take vacation time from work until then! 

I'm SO excited that a new trip is in the works! WOOO!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> AMC!!!  Good morning !!!
> 
> one of these days I will get to be home during prime time hours and get to see this adventure you much talk about ..... chat.... :



Too cute Timmy, everytime I see AMC  Makes me think of the American Movie Channel...  My life...on the big screen..........


----------



## Carrieannew

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I've decided that I'm going to book a trip for August 30 - September 5, 2009! I know that's over a year away, but I can't take vacation time from work until then!
> 
> I'm SO excited that a new trip is in the works! WOOO!!!



Congrats on the decision Lauren

Planing is all part of the vacation experience. Its a great time of year to go. You never know they might come out with free dining yet again next year. Would be suprised. I am going on my 3rd year in a row trip for free dining woohoo hehe.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Carrieannew said:


> Congrats on the decision Lauren
> 
> Planing is all part of the vacation experience. Its a great time of year to go. You never know they might come out with free dining yet again next year. Would be suprised. I am going on my 3rd year in a row trip for free dining woohoo hehe.



I'm hoping they come out with free dining again for next year. We got the free dining back when we went that same week in 2006 and it was wonderful! I honestly don't see why they wouldn't do it again if they've been doing it every year since. Ya know? *fingers crossed*

I'm excited because I'm booking AKL and we've only ever stayed in the values. This will be Jake's 1st trip and our 1st time at a deluxe. My little sister has been asking to stay at AKL forever now, so I'm going to surprise her.


----------



## ANTSS2001

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I've decided that I'm going to book a trip for August 30 - September 5, 2009! I know that's over a year away, but I can't take vacation time from work until then!
> 
> I'm SO excited that a new trip is in the works! WOOO!!!



 it is never early to be planning a trip to the World.. and in between..  maybe discuss it over a dismeets with crabcakes and margarita   



acm563 said:


> Too cute Timmy, everytime I see AMC  Makes me think of the American Movie Channel...  My life...on the big screen..........



anytime AMC... anytime.. glad to be able to get you to  in this yukky morning .. well it is yukky in Pa.. gloomy ... hot.. etc..etc..etc... 

thank God  was done yesterday.. now about the mountain in my living room  is a different story!


----------



## Jenroc

connorsmom911 said:


> Now, where's all the Canadian Disney men hiding????



  Maybe we need to go on a fact fiinding mission !!!!   Or just move !!!!!   hehehehe


----------



## acm563

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I'm hoping they come out with free dining again for next year. We got the free dining back when we went that same week in 2006 and it was wonderful! I honestly don't see why they wouldn't do it again if they've been doing it every year since. Ya know? *fingers crossed*
> 
> I'm excited because I'm booking AKL and we've only ever stayed in the values. This will be Jake's 1st trip and our 1st time at a deluxe. My little sister has been asking to stay at AKL forever now, so I'm going to surprise her.



That will be an awesome vacation Lauren, and now you have time to plan and enjoy the journey as well as the destination!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> it is never early to be planning a trip to the World.. and in between..  maybe discuss it over a dismeets with crabcakes and margarita
> 
> 
> 
> anytime AMC... anytime.. glad to be able to get you to  in this yukky morning .. well it is yukky in Pa.. gloomy ... hot.. etc..etc..etc...
> 
> thank God  was done yesterday.. now about the mountain in my living room  is a different story!


I am with you on the  I have no problems washing and drying or even folding , but darned it all if I can ever find a place to put it...lol..
Weather here is hot and humid.....


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> it is never early to be planning a trip to the World.. and in between..  maybe discuss it over a dismeets with crabcakes and margarita



Mmmm, that sounds GOOD! 



acm563 said:


> That will be an awesome vacation Lauren, and now you have time to plan and enjoy the journey as well as the destination!



Yeah, I think planning is half the fun!


----------



## Carrieannew

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I'm hoping they come out with free dining again for next year. We got the free dining back when we went that same week in 2006 and it was wonderful! I honestly don't see why they wouldn't do it again if they've been doing it every year since. Ya know? *fingers crossed*
> 
> I'm excited because I'm booking AKL and we've only ever stayed in the values. This will be Jake's 1st trip and our 1st time at a deluxe. My little sister has been asking to stay at AKL forever now, so I'm going to surprise her.



That is one of the resorts I have always wanted to stay at myself as well. Only stayed at values and then 1 night at SSR and 1 at dolphin. 

Thats awesome on his first trip.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Carrieannew said:


> That is one of the resorts I have always wanted to stay at myself as well. Only stayed at values and then 1 night at SSR and 1 at dolphin.
> 
> Thats awesome on his first trip.



Yeah, normally I would just do a value to save money, but since I'm actually planning this one so far in advance, I figured why not just go all out!


----------



## Carrieannew

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Yeah, normally I would just do a value to save money, but since I'm actually planning this one so far in advance, I figured why not just go all out!



Go for it!

Nice countdown!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Carrieannew said:


> Go for it!
> 
> Nice countdown!



Thank you!


----------



## PirateMel

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey Mel!  Boys are ok, Caeden just turned 1 last Friday...can't believe how big he's gotten already, and he's lost that "baby" look, now more of a little boy... Connor's good too, but their dad is being a total schmuck again, and Connor is witnessing a lot that he really shouldn't.  Looking very forward to taking them to WDW in November with my mom!!!



Wow, one already, they do grow fast 

Sorry to hear the ex is still a jerk.  Just remember when your boys are older they will know who has been there for them.  Boys always protect their MOM.
Sorry they have to witness things that they should not have to see, just keep remembering Mickey is getting Closer


----------



## black562

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I'm hoping they come out with free dining again for next year. We got the free dining back when we went that same week in 2006 and it was wonderful! I honestly don't see why they wouldn't do it again if they've been doing it every year since. Ya know? *fingers crossed*
> 
> I'm excited because I'm booking AKL and we've only ever stayed in the values. This will be Jake's 1st trip and our 1st time at a deluxe. My little sister has been asking to stay at AKL forever now, so I'm going to surprise her.



You may luck into the first night of the Halloween party, that's always a blast to go to, you should check into it.  Like everyone has said, planning is all part of the fun and the anticipation will kill ya.  But we'll all be sure to fuel the fire by tell you all about our wonderful trips this year.... 

Cheers!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Orlando Offers 
Orlando to Buffalo for $95 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Friday, September 2 through September 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Pittsburgh for $79 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, August 21 through September 30, 2008 only  
Orlando to Washington (Dulles) for $71 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, August 21 through September 30, 2008 only 


purchase by 10Pm of July 31st !!!


----------



## acm563

another SW Ding to add to the mix

Washington (Dulles) to Orlando for $71 One-Way!

- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Thursday, August 21 through September 30, 2008 only


----------



## ANTSS2001

that's all folks!! have a nice day... time to earn some money for the 2009 DL trip


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> that's all folks!! have a nice day... time to earn some money for the 2009 DL trip


Have a good remainder of your afternoon and evening


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Awesome ding prices! Too bad I'm not going to Disney then!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> i just checked and...I do smell a little.  LOL And I totally understand about work and needing to get to bed.
> 
> I know you did you were very welcoming...I am just playing around.
> 
> Ok...gotta jump in the shower and get rid of this funk before the DBF shows up.  Woo Hoo!!  I am never up on my own at 6am but I just couldn't sleep for some reason



Amy!! Hope you are having fun with DBF!! Glad you don't stink!  
Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Amy!! Hope you are having fun with DBF!! Glad you don't stink!
> Andrea



thanks for that LOL.

I saw that and started busting up.  I had to explain to DBF what I was laughing at.

"well honey...you see there are these disney boards...and well I have met some cool people there...like matty...matty and i were separated at birth...it's hard to explain...i know it sounds weird...go back to work and leave me alone"

LOL


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Yeah!!! Now I finally know how to do this, let's give it a shot!!! See, you people are posting WAY too much for me to keep up...


 
Glad you got it to work Tracey...


----------



## Sha

afternoon everyone!! Sounds like everyone is having a great day! outside of one nasty part (30 mins) of my day, its been a great day!!!!!!

Amy... enjoy the time with the DBF!


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> Glad you got it to work Tracey...




Me too!!  Now it makes it easier for me to catch up on pages and pages (and pages and pages) of posts and still feel like I'm part of the conversation, even if it takes me days to respond...lol!


----------



## PirateMel

connorsmom911 said:


> Me too!!  Now it makes it easier for me to catch up on pages and pages (and pages and pages) of posts and still feel like I'm part of the conversation, even if it takes me days to respond...lol!



Woo Hoo!

How is the weather up there?


----------



## connorsmom911

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> How is the weather up there?



Pretty good!  Not too hot, saved lots on the hydro bill not running the a/c all the time, and I haven't had to water the lawn once this year because of all the rain we're getting!!

How's things with you??  Besides missing the "world" like crazy....


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> thanks for that LOL.
> 
> I saw that and started busting up.  I had to explain to DBF what I was laughing at.
> 
> "well honey...you see there are these disney boards...and well I have met some cool people there...like matty...matty and i were separated at birth...it's hard to explain...i know it sounds weird...go back to work and leave me alone"
> 
> LOL



  

Yeah, it's always an awkward conversation explaining to people that I have a DIStwin!! You're right, he's better off going back to work, none the wiser!!

How long is he there? 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> afternoon everyone!! Sounds like everyone is having a great day! outside of one nasty part (30 mins) of my day, its been a great day!!!!!!
> 
> Amy... enjoy the time with the DBF!



It is a pretty good day here!! Got a little bit of sleep finally!! Have someone coming to fix A/C today, not good to lose your A/C in July in Vegas!! 

Sorry about the 30 minutes! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, it's always an awkward conversation explaining to people that I have a DIStwin!! You're right, he's better off going back to work, none the wiser!!
> 
> How long is he there?
> 
> Andrea



In Tucson until Monday and than in Tempe through next Thursday.  I am supposed to go to Tempe with him and work from the hotel room since Tempe is only a 90-minute drive from here.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> It is a pretty good day here!! Got a little bit of sleep finally!! Have someone coming to fix A/C today, not good to lose your A/C in July in Vegas!!
> 
> Sorry about the 30 minutes!
> 
> Andrea




no not good!  Nothing worse than losing AC in July!!!  Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> In Tucson until Monday and than in Tempe through next Thursday.  I am supposed to go to Tempe with him and work from the hotel room since Tempe is only a 90-minute drive from here.



Cool!! Gosh, speaking of bad dances like prom, you just reminded me of one!!Went to a dinner once before a Homecoming Dance in Tempe at the Buttes Hotel!!! There's this crazy restaurant, up on the hill, that I think was famous for Rattlesnake, of all things!!! Good times!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> no not good!  Nothing worse than losing AC in July!!!  Hope it gets fixed soon.



Thanks!! It's not completely out, but it's producing too much moisture, so it's humid in my house, feels more like a swamp cooler!! Actually, one could say I might be able to pretend I'm at WDW this week!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Cool!! Gosh, speaking of bad dances like prom, you just reminded me of one!!Went to a dinner once before a Homecoming Dance in Tempe at the Buttes Hotel!!! There's this crazy restaurant, up on the hill, that I think was famous for Rattlesnake, of all things!!! Good times!
> 
> Andrea



I know that hotel very well...you can't miss it when you drive into Phoenix and Tempe.


----------



## sand2270

off topic...but so far today I found Disney Cruises on the Travel channel and coming up on VH1's I Love the 80's 3D they are going to talk about Epcot.  

edited to add VH1 quotes:

"It's everything that geeks love" 

"that's the worlds biggest golfball"

"the whole world in one square mile"

"they serve booze...there's no booze in Magic Kingdom"

LOL


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Cool!! Gosh, speaking of bad dances like prom, you just reminded me of one!!Went to a dinner once before a Homecoming Dance in Tempe at the Buttes Hotel!!! There's this crazy restaurant, up on the hill, that I think was famous for Rattlesnake, of all things!!! Good times!
> 
> Andrea




And if anyone is wondering it's pronounced Beauts...Like Beauty...not Butts...like...butts


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> afternoon everyone!! Sounds like everyone is having a great day! outside of one nasty part (30 mins) of my day, its been a great day!!!!!!
> 
> Amy... enjoy the time with the DBF!



Thanks Sha!


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> "Walk Like An Egyptian"....dan dan dan dun dun....
> 
> Oh my....



    

Good evening everyone.  It's been one of those days, worked until 6:30 pm..just finally eating dinner.  

How's everyone's day?


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> And if anyone is wondering it's pronounced Beauts...Like Beauty...not Butts...like...butts



You know, as I typed that, I was thinking the same thing!! All these people are gonna think I went to the Butts for dinner, what a classy date!!!:rotfl2

It is beautiful though, isn't it?


Andrea


----------



## Kitties rule

Hi everyone, 
I am going on my first solo vacation to WDW in November.  I was just there last December with my nieces and sister-in-law; but I have never been on a vacation by myself.  I do have mixed feelings about it; but I figured Disney would be a good place to give it a try.  I am staying on the property so that should keep things running smoothly.  I have a lot of things I want to see that I missed last year.  I am really looking forward to visiting the countries in the World Showcase and I have already made some meal reservations as well as tickets for La Nouba in Downtown Disney.  I have a non-stop flight both ways.  I am not planning on renting a car since I am staying on the property and I am unsure what means of transportation I want to use.  In the past, I used a limo service with my husband; but I am a widow now and I don't know if I want to do that by myself.  On the other hand, using the Disney transport could be time consuming.  Any suggestions from anyone.  Thanks.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Welcome!!

Don't rent a car if you're going to be on-site and staying within the parks and DTD and such.  I enjoyed using the buses to go everywhere.  "Leave the driving to Disney".  Besides, you get to meet and talk to other fans of the World!

What dates will you be there?  Probably someone up here will be there about the same time.


----------



## Kitties rule

Thanks for the advice.  I'll be there from 11/16 to 11/23


----------



## Sha

Welcome Kitties

KYD (i mean KYCM) is right... you dont need to use other transportation when on property, just plan for time to get where you are going. Sometimes the buses are slow, or use monorail etc. look at where you are going and what can get you there basically. Enjoy your trip. 

When in November are you going? Depending on time, there are different things happening. Food and Wine, Festival of the Masters, beginning of the Holidays.


----------



## Kitties rule

What would you suggest for transportation from the airport to resort and back to airport?  That was what we used the limo service for in the past.  I will be there 11/16 - 11/23.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Kitties rule said:


> What would you suggest for transportation from the airport to resort and back to airport?  That was what we used the limo service for in the past.  I will be there 11/16 - 11/23.



You could just use the Disney Magical Express

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/resorts/benefitDetail?id=BenefitDMEDetailPage&bhcp=1


----------



## CoasterAddict

sand2270 said:


> off topic...but so far today I found Disney Cruises on the Travel channel and coming up on VH1's I Love the 80's 3D they are going to talk about Epcot.
> 
> edited to add VH1 quotes:
> 
> "It's everything that geeks love"
> 
> "that's the worlds biggest golfball"
> 
> "the whole world in one square mile"
> 
> "they serve booze...there's no booze in Magic Kingdom"
> 
> LOL


If it's about WDW it's *not* offtopic.


----------



## precious pixie

Hi! I am hoping to join your board, I think the first question is a must on any relationship resume....I could only be with someone who is at least a 7


----------



## Sha

hi Pixie... welcome to the threads... jump in


----------



## Sha

Gregg... in case I do not talk to you before you and Chris (and Kenny and Belle) leave.. have a good weekend!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Welcome to the thread Precious Pixie!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> Gregg... in case I do not talk to you before you and Chris (and Kenny and Belle) leave.. have a good weekend!!



Ditto!!! Have a great time Gregg! (forgive me for post stealing, Sha!!  )


Andrea


----------



## ANTSS2001

I am so looking for a day job!!!!!!!

WAKE UP!!!


----------



## precious pixie

Happy Friday morning!!!  I know I am soooo glad friday is finally here. Happy hour cant come soon enough, its been a loong week.


----------



## ttester9612

Kitties rule said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am going on my first solo vacation to WDW in November.  I was just there last December with my nieces and sister-in-law; but I have never been on a vacation by myself.  I do have mixed feelings about it; but I figured Disney would be a good place to give it a try.  I am staying on the property so that should keep things running smoothly.  I have a lot of things I want to see that I missed last year.  I am really looking forward to visiting the countries in the World Showcase and I have already made some meal reservations as well as tickets for La Nouba in Downtown Disney.  I have a non-stop flight both ways.  I am not planning on renting a car since I am staying on the property and I am unsure what means of transportation I want to use.  In the past, I used a limo service with my husband; but I am a widow now and I don't know if I want to do that by myself.  On the other hand, using the Disney transport could be time consuming.  Any suggestions from anyone.  Thanks.





precious pixie said:


> Hi! I am hoping to join your board, I think the first question is a must on any relationship resume....I could only be with someone who is at least a 7



   Kitties and Pixie to the Wonderful World of Singles who are for the LOVE of Disney thread.  Yes please come join the fun. Feel free to post to any comments and share your LOVE of Disney with us.  



ANTSS2001 said:


> I am so looking for a day job!!!!!!!
> 
> WAKE UP!!!



 Timmy.   

I have a day job, but working too long of days.  Yesterday I was there 6am to 6:30 pm...  and I'm still   I need a vacation. Anyone up for Disney..(I wish)


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone  

 to all newbies.

Timmy, wish we could help you out on that day job as you know we enjoy your humor 

Teresa, feel better soon and enjoy your party, if you see my friend you know what to do 

Carrie 4 weeks from today !!!!    


Chat last night wentg way past interesting and for those who were not there, I am sorry but even I would not even attempt a recap 

Have a wonderful day and TGiF!!!! even tho I have to work this weekend!


----------



## Sha

MATTERHORN said:


> Ditto!!! Have a great time Gregg! (forgive me for post stealing, Sha!!  )
> 
> 
> Andrea


 
NP sweetie!

And Angy, you are right, I wouldnt try to recap all of that either

Good morning everyone!! its overcast or something down here. Not sure if its part of that solar eclipse that the NE is supposed to be able to see really good or not.

';. (miss kitty got on my laptop... says hi to her kitty friends, Max, Puck, etc)

they never did call about working today.. so I am going with taking the day off LOL


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> NP sweetie!
> 
> And Angy, you are right, I wouldnt try to recap all of that either
> 
> Good morning everyone!! its overcast or something down here. Not sure if its part of that solar eclipse that the NE is supposed to be able to see really good or not.
> 
> ';. (miss kitty got on my laptop... says hi to her kitty friends, Max, Puck, etc)
> 
> they never did call about working today.. so I am going with taking the day off LOL



Enjoy your time off today Sha and Mr Meoweth says to tell your Kitty  meow back  He once climbed on my fax machine and was hitting buttons calling ppl so we had to get him retrained real quickly...lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good Morning Lovely Peeps!!!





precious pixie said:


> Happy Friday morning!!!  I know I am soooo glad friday is finally here. Happy hour cant come soon enough, its been a loong week.



hello ... good morning and  to the joint   make sure you grab on to the right bars... hmmmm not this bar.... not that bar... oh wait.. this one look good.. ewwww wait you dont want that one...  



ttester9612 said:


> Timmy.
> 
> I have a day job, but working too long of days.  Yesterday I was there 6am to 6:30 pm...  and I'm still   I need a vacation. Anyone up for Disney..(I wish)



 T  I hope today gets better for  you health wise!!!  I was so tempted to go tomorrow... called POP yesterday and for 2 days they gave me  a quote of $119.75 but if I use my free ticket now then I am stuck in waiting for ding for December.... arrgghhhhhh so yup.. Disney Block Party it is... plus the laundry needs folding... "eyeing KDMan around  ...."



acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, wish we could help you out on that day job as you know we enjoy your humor



Hi!!!  But thanks MAC!!!  but you knoww hat.. I dont think you would like me if I got a day job... I dont even know to have a regular day job... from day one I have been a swinger... (swing shift peeps  ) but regularly happy with 2nd shift.... Well atleast today is my Good friday.. it is my Friday before a weekend off  

Please dont let Monday come soooo soon! 



Sha said:


> they never did call about working today.. so I am going with taking the day off LOL



 Sha!!!!!!!!  they are giving you a break after the fragrant trip yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> NP sweetie!
> 
> And Angy, you are right, I wouldnt try to recap all of that either
> 
> Good morning everyone!! its overcast or something down here. Not sure if its part of that solar eclipse that the NE is supposed to be able to see really good or not.
> 
> ';. (miss kitty got on my laptop... says hi to her kitty friends, Max, Puck, etc)
> 
> they never did call about working today.. so I am going with taking the day off LOL



 Miss Max says hi back to Miss Kitty (she's too fat to get up on the desk herself, so she asked me to say hi for her)


----------



## KyDerbyMan

precious pixie said:


> Hi! I am hoping to join your board, I think the first question is a must on any relationship resume....I could only be with someone who is at least a 7



Welcome!!  



Hmm...I wonder if the 1st post should be modified to add an 11.


11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am so looking for a day job!!!!!!!
> 
> WAKE UP!!!



You could take over all the  duties...may not pay that well but I hear the benefits rock!  (not sure what they are but they rock nonetheless!!)



Emtgirljen said:


> Miss Max says hi back to Miss Kitty (she's too fat to get up on the desk herself, so she asked me to say hi for her)



I miss my kitty.. 


Although, I've been thinking lately of rescuing another cat or kitten...I think it's time.


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good Morning Lovely Peeps!!!
> 
> 
> Sha!!!!!!!! they are giving you a break after the fragrant trip yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hi Timmy!!!! 

Will call again to see what they have for a room the weekend my presense was ordered to attend  as didnt have anything showing before at Pop yesterday. But I will be there


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone and happy Friday!  I know I have been MIA, and I'm sorry for not checking in more.  It has been a very busy month or so but I am still alive.  I hope everyone is well, and I am less than 2 weeks from my trip! yay!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I miss my kitty..
> 
> 
> Although, I've been thinking lately of rescuing another cat or kitten...I think it's time.


 
I so can relate!!! Miss Kitty is the stray cat that we found where she is owned now. She is 16- 17 yrs old and I just try to keep her comfy etc. she is on my bed now. The owner, didnt appear to be taking care of her. She had lost weight but looks good now. She used to harass my tailless wonder, George. Gregg kept saying I need another cat and now I have one... sort of.  

on myspace I have a good shot of him in the second gallery that scrolls.


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if the 1st post should be modified to add an 11.
> 
> 
> 11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!



lol...I have to buy the islands before you can build the resort... 
and in the meantime.....chop chop..get busy on that manual......


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Friday!  I know I have been MIA, and I'm sorry for not checking in more.  It has been a very busy month or so but I am still alive.  I hope everyone is well, and I am less than 2 weeks from my trip! yay!


Good morning Tracy...I didnt want to include my response in generically so here is a seperate post to say "How ya been doin?" I have wondered where you had disappeared to. Hope the remainder of your July was a fun one.... Stay in touch!


----------



## buena vista

precious pixie said:


> Hi! I am hoping to join your board, I think the first question is a must on any relationship resume....I could only be with someone who is at least a 7



Anyone who's a Disney lover and a Sox fan must be cool . Welcome  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Friday!  I know I have been MIA, and I'm sorry for not checking in more.  It has been a very busy month or so but I am still alive.  I hope everyone is well, and I am less than 2 weeks from my trip! yay!



Tracy!!! I've missed you!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> lol...I have to buy the islands before you can build the resort...
> and in the meantime.....chop chop..get busy on that manual......



Sheesh!! No rest for the weary.   


It's a busy one at work today...probably won't be doing much more than an occasional lurk.

At least it's a fuuuurrrrrrrrIIIIIIDDAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Good morning Tracy...I didnt want to include my response in generically so here is a seperate post to say "How ya been doin?" I have wondered where you had disappeared to. Hope the remainder of your July was a fun one.... Stay in touch!



I am doing ok, July was a lot of working doubles and trying to keep my lawn under control.  lol  A lot of rain and a low spot in the back yard equals a new pond!! So I have been just keeping busy and having fun with Tawney.



buena vista said:


> Tracy!!! I've missed you!!



I've missed you too.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> A lot of rain and a low spot in the back yard equals a new pond!!



 Off topic, but that reminds me of the Caddyshack scene between Bill Murray and Chevy Chase:

Carl Spackler, "This place got a pool?"
Ty Webb, "We have a pond out back. We have a pool and a pond. The pond would be good for you." 

LOL 

Ok, back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Off topic, but that reminds me of the Caddyshack scene between Bill Murray and Chevy Chase:
> 
> Carl Spackler, "This place got a pool?"
> Ty Webb, "We have a pond out back. We have a pool and a pond. The pond would be good for you."
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled program.



 

yup, and I got a pool and a pond now!!!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> You know, as I typed that, I was thinking the same thing!! All these people are gonna think I went to the Butts for dinner, what a classy date!!!:rotfl2
> 
> It is beautiful though, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Andrea



Yes really cool looking place, so cool that your dance was there.


----------



## sand2270

CoasterAddict said:


> If it's about WDW it's *not* offtopic.



Good to know, I will remember that!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> to all newbies.
> 
> Timmy, wish we could help you out on that day job as you know we enjoy your humor
> 
> Teresa, feel better soon and enjoy your party, if you see my friend you know what to do
> 
> Carrie 4 weeks from today !!!!
> 
> 
> Chat last night wentg way past interesting and for those who were not there, I am sorry but even I would not even attempt a recap
> 
> Have a wonderful day and TGiF!!!! even tho I have to work this weekend!




sorry i missed the fun!


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Gregg... in case I do not talk to you before you and Chris (and Kenny and Belle) leave.. have a good weekend!!



Ditto from me Gregg - Have a great time and maybe we'll run into each other!  I am so excited to go tomorrow! To quote Mr. CA's son, 'I will explode if I don't get to go to Disneyland!'   And that is why I get along so well with his son!!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Ditto from me Gregg - Have a great time and maybe we'll run into each other! I am so excited to go tomorrow! To quote Mr. CA's son, *'I will explode if I don't get to go to Disneyland!'*  And that is why I get along so well with his son!!


 
Too cute!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I hate missing chat. . .cause when I do its always a GOOD chat. . .but that's okay cause all my hard work pays for my Disney trips. . .lol.  I was figuring out yesterday that I really only need to work one extra day a paycheck to keep up my current level of vacationing. . .right now I am working 2 extra shifts a paycheck. . .and sometimes not both of those, cause I sometimes get called off in the summer. . .which is sweet cause I HATE working overtime. . .


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> yup, and I got a pool and a pond now!!!



Hello stranger.

Sounds almost as much fun as the one I had in the basement


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> Hello stranger.
> 
> Sounds almost as much fun as the one I had in the basement



hey sweetie, lets just hope yours in the basement didn't attract frogs  and dragonflies like the one in my back yard is... If I could just get 5 days or so without a terrential downpour it just might dry up!!! lol


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> Off topic, but that reminds me of the Caddyshack scene between Bill Murray and Chevy Chase:
> 
> Carl Spackler, "This place got a pool?"
> Ty Webb, "We have a pond out back. We have a pool and a pond. The pond would be good for you."
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled program.





Caddyshack, one of the great movies!  Great cast and great dialogue

"when you buy a hat like this I bet you get a free bowl of soup"  I hear that one almost every day as a radio promo.  And the famous "hey everybody, we're all gonna get ....."


----------



## acm563

A very wise man once said if it is in writing it makes it so...
So here is further proof that our Ms Carrie loves hugs!!!! It says so right here 






(look between the penguins happy feet)


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if the 1st post should be modified to add an 11.
> 
> 
> 11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!



Noted and added 11 just for you.  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Friday!  I know I have been MIA, and I'm sorry for not checking in more.  It has been a very busy month or so but I am still alive.  I hope everyone is well, and I am less than 2 weeks from my trip! yay!



Tracey's back   let the party begin.   Welcome Back Tracey we missed you.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I'm... touched.

*sniff*


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

TGIF!!


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'm... touched.
> 
> *sniff*



You need a kleenex?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

lauren_elizabeth said:


> TGIF!!



I'll drink to that!!! 



ttester9612 said:


> You need a kleenex?



If you don't mind....


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll drink to that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind....



i am already drinking to that!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Noted and added 11 just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey's back   let the party begin.   Welcome Back Tracey we missed you.





 Yay for number 11!!! I am an 11! 

And hugsss to you Teresa!!

ps.. remember I am the Tracy with no E


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll drink to that!!!



Oh, I did! We all got to enjoy margaritas at work this evening!


----------



## connorsmom911

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Friday!  I know I have been MIA, and I'm sorry for not checking in more.  It has been a very busy month or so but I am still alive.  I hope everyone is well, and I am less than 2 weeks from my trip! yay!



Yes, we missed you, wonder twin!!  But I've been mostly lurking for the past month too...see, we are twins!!!



sand2270 said:


> sorry i missed the fun!



Me too.  I was gonna log on, and then I thought I'd better get some sleep while I could...had the little guy extra days this week and he still gets up early...bleh!  Why do my kids have to be morning people??



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay for number 11!!! I am an 11!
> 
> And hugsss to you Teresa!!
> 
> ps.. remember I am the Tracy with no E



Yes, I think I am putting myself into the 11 category as well!

And T, I'm the Tracey with the E, Tracy is the one without.  Just think north of the border we have the "eh?" with the e, south of the border you guys just have that weird accent. 



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Oh, I did! We all got to enjoy margaritas at work this evening!



Ooooh, I want to work where you work!!!  Margaritas!!!


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Hello stranger.
> 
> Sounds almost as much fun as the one I had in the basement




But weren't you bottling and selling your fresh water to finance your trips to the world ???


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> I'm the Tracey with the E, Tracy is the one without. Just think north of the border we have the "eh?" with the e, south of the border you guys just have that weird accent.


 
I get them swapped sometimes too...  but that helps


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

cdn ears said:


> But weren't you bottling and selling your fresh water to finance your trips to the world ???



LOL no she was using it to make Jello shots


----------



## cdn ears

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL no she was using it to make Jello shots



If that were the case she must own shares in Jello by now......


----------



## black562

Sure got quiet in here...am I the only geek online at this hour?


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> i am already drinking to that!!


I did that and it was great coz it was free...  good morning!!!



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Oh, I did! We all got to enjoy margaritas at work this evening!



Yum!!!!!!!!  I did but it was after work...  



black562 said:


> Sure got quiet in here...am I the only geek online at this hour?




g'morning... hope you are feeling better...


just got home... hmmmm what can I find here to eat...


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Sure got quiet in here...am I the only geek online at this hour?




nope I'm here


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> nope I'm here



yey!!!!!!!!!!  some1 is still hereeeeeeeeeeee  goodmorning it is almost 3AM


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> yey!!!!!!!!!!  some1 is still hereeeeeeeeeeee  goodmorning it is almost 3AM




only 11:44pm here.  3am...eesh!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> only 11:44pm here.  3am...eesh!!



aahhhhhhhhhh .... how you beeeeeeeee


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> aahhhhhhhhhh .... how you beeeeeeeee



let's see if I can recap...

Went to Nimbus brewery with the DBF and got ahoff a Nimbus tshirt.

Had dinner than headed to the VFW where my friend was with her husband.  Danced to a local hispanic music band and heard some interesting war stories.

Headed to the air force base...my DBF needs to be at work at 5am tomorrow and I live too far away so we got a room on base tonight.  Key card wouldn't work so we were locked out of the room.

Now he is on a work phonecall and needs to be up in 5 hours.  He is not going to feel so good in the morning I bet LOL.


----------



## sand2270

how you beeeee???


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> how you beeeee???



let see.... went to work at 3Pm.. work was slow... called the nite shift peep.. bribe him a fresh pot of coffee to come to work early... he agreed instead of 11P I got off at 9P.. went to Dave and Busters for food drink and some fun.... got bored playing.. went to Ale Mints ... had some drinks... act crazy.. and got home at around 2:30AM  and now is typing with 2 fingers.. the left and the right


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> let see.... went to work at 3Pm.. work was slow... called the nite shift peep.. bribe him a fresh pot of coffee to come to work early... he agreed instead of 11P I got off at 9P.. went to Dave and Busters for food drink and some fun.... got bored playing.. went to Ale Mints ... had some drinks... act crazy.. and got home at around 2:30AM  and now is *typing with 2 fingers.. the left and the right*



 so now we know..give Timmy a couple of drinks and her fngers are 'incapacitated'' (not even certain that is a word )



Good morning everyone else!!! It will be a long weekend here since this is my "on call" weekend   but since I quit my other job these 5th weeknds are now my Disney money so I cannot complain. Missing my family reunion this weekend, but it could be much worse...

I hope that everyone that has to work today has a stress free day and that it goes by quickly.

Tracy, I hope the storms from Canada did not come down thru your area and refill your 'pond' No using that elec mower until the sponge you call a back yard is dried up.... and here is a  for you my friend. I guess you can be thankful it has been rain and not snow tho!!!!!!

Teresa, I hope that when you wake up this morning you are feeling much better, lets make plans to meet at Potomac Mills soon....we have lots to catch up on... 

 to all...Less than 4 weeks now  I can hardly wait....


----------



## Sha

Happy Birthday Mr. Smee!!!!!

Hope you have a great day today... I know it is extra special with a certain princess there!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Guess I overslept this morning, as I turned my alarm off when it went off the second time.    luckily only 2 clients today.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! 

 was done last night... so I guess some cleaning, more studying, work on photos and a book sale!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Happy Birthday "Smee" May your day be as sweet as you are! I am sure it will be with your Princess by your side.


----------



## ANTSS2001

acm563 said:


> so now we know..give Timmy a couple of drinks and her fngers are 'incapacitated'' (not even certain that is a word )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa, I hope that when you wake up this morning you are feeling much better, lets make plans to meet at Potomac Mills soon....we have lots to catch up on...
> 
> to all...Less than 4 weeks now  I can hardly wait....



"taking a peak... with one eye close still"  

G'morning AMC !!!!!!!

Did someone mention Potomac Mills ????  



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Guess I overslept this morning, as I turned my alarm off when it went off the second time.    luckily only 2 clients today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!
> 
> was done last night... so I guess some cleaning, more studying, work on photos and a book sale!!!!!!!



Good morning SHa!!!!!  You have a busy busy day!!!   Here... just getting ready for a crazy day... 


Happy Bday Mr. Smee ... "extends hand for a handshake"  and hope you habve many more... btw... nice meeting you too!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> "taking a peak... with one eye close still"
> 
> G'morning AMC !!!!!!!
> 
> Did someone mention Potomac Mills ????



Without a doubt Timmy are you ready to go shopping???


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!

Yes I slept until 9am, which is late for me, but I'm feeling much better.  
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE BROTHER (SMEE) HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*.......(I'm still older then you. ) 




acm563 said:


> Teresa, I hope that when you wake up this morning you are feeling much better, lets make plans to meet at Potomac Mills soon....we have lots to catch up on...



Angy, sounds like a plan, let me know when you want to meet.  Keep in mind that I'll be out of town Aug 17-21 on business.  Maybe we can do it Aug 9 this way I can pick up some items for my dad's surprise birthday party which will be on the 16th.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy, sounds like a plan, let me know when you want to meet.  Keep in mind that I'll be out of town *Aug 17-21 on business*.  Maybe we can do it Aug 9 this way I can pick up some items for my dad's surprise birthday party which will be on the 16th.



I too will be out of town those days on business, have to be in Hagerstown,MD... the 9th actually sounds good at this point.... Anyone else want to join in


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I too will be out of town those days on business, have to be in Hagerstown,MD... the 9th actually sounds good at this point.... Anyone else want to join in



I have relatives in Hagerstowns.    I'll actually be in Ft Lauderdale, FL, hopefully Char and I'll will meet up then.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Smee!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning!!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I am off to lunch with the family for my neices birthday.  



acm563 said:


> I too will be out of town those days on business, have to be in Hagerstown,MD... the 9th actually sounds good at this point.... Anyone else want to join in



I wish  I could go 



ttester9612 said:


> I have relatives in Hagerstowns.    I'll actually be in Ft Lauderdale, FL, hopefully Char and I'll will meet up then.




I am going to ask my mom today which night she would prefer to watch the kids. Is there any night that is better for you


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> Without a doubt Timmy are you ready to go shopping???



Is a woman ever not ready to go shopping?

That's like asking a guy if he's ready to go to a game where he has great seats or asking a guy if he's ready to go test drive a new Ferrari or something.  



Hmm...perhaps these are aspects that should make it into The Manual ®


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> I too will be out of town those days on business, have to be in Hagerstown,MD... the 9th actually sounds good at this point.... Anyone else want to join in



The 9th sounds great for me, too...    to be at Magic Kingdom!!!


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I am off to lunch with the family for my neices birthday.
> 
> I wish  I could go
> 
> I am going to ask my mom today which night she would prefer to watch the kids. Is there any night that is better for you



Char, any evening except Weds night (20th).


----------



## acm563

KyDerbyMan said:


> Is a woman ever not ready to go shopping?
> 
> That's like asking a guy if he's ready to go to a game where he has great seats or asking a guy if he's ready to go test drive a new Ferrari or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...perhaps these are aspects that should make it into The Manual ®





KyDerbyMan said:


> The 9th sounds great for me, too...    to be at Magic Kingdom!!!




Well actually I am NOT typical female as I HATE shopping....lol... I just go with friends because it is what they like and it seems to be what brings most women together just like the games or races for you guys

and yes I see, just rub it in that you will be at MK on the 9th.... We will be certain to talk about you and your manual during our mini meet...


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> Is a woman ever not ready to go shopping?
> 
> That's like asking a guy if he's ready to go to a game where he has great seats or asking a guy if he's ready to go test drive a new Ferrari or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...perhaps these are aspects that should make it into The Manual ®



Okay, so not to throw a monkey wrench in here. . .but I HATE to shop, really. . .would rather go to the game or test drive the car. . .did I mention I am a car girl. . .lol


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> Well actually I am NOT typical female as I HATE shopping....lol... I just go with friends because it is what they like and it seems to be what brings most women together just like the games or races for you guys
> 
> and yes I see, just rub it in that you will be at MK on the 9th.... We will be certain to talk about you and your manual during our mini meet...





nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so not to throw a monkey wrench in here. . .but I HATE to shop, really. . .would rather go to the game or test drive the car. . .did I mention I am a car girl. . .lol



Well, aren't we *all* just breaking stereotypes all around (guys and gals)!  


he he


I can't believe I haven't really planned any kind of itinerary for next weekend with the kiddos down in the World.  But, I'll probably just hit the attractions in the same manner as I did on the last trip (done with Tour Guide Mike assistance) and since it's just a couple of days I'm sure we'll get by.

I'll plan the heck out of the Nov. trip, though, and I might even extend that a day and let my youngest miss one day of school (won't be too hard to recover from that  )

Can't wait to update the pic in my sig with something from DS or MK!!!


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> Is a woman ever not ready to go shopping?
> 
> That's like asking a guy if he's ready to go to a game where he has great seats or asking a guy if he's ready to go test drive a new Ferrari or something.
> 
> Hmm...perhaps these are aspects that should make it into The Manual ®





acm563 said:


> Well actually I am NOT typical female as I HATE shopping....lol... I just go with friends because it is what they like and it seems to be what brings most women together just like the games or races for you guys
> 
> and yes I see, just rub it in that you will be at MK on the 9th.... We will be certain to talk about you and your manual during our mini meet...



Add me to that group, Oh I so HATE shopping....but agree with Angy, it's a good way of bringing ppl together.  Please NOTE this meet is for anyone (gals and girls). We're actually looking at meeting for lunch, if some what to do shopping, then that's their call.  So Lauren Elizabeth, MouseCop, GlendaMax, Timmy, JohnFish, etc. come join us at Potomac Mills on the 9th. Even my son, Jason, might be joining us for this.  More details further coming.   

Jerry have fun next weekend with the girls in WDW.


----------



## ANTSS2001

"excuse typo" ............................ this is bad..... I am doing errands... target...  Circuit City.... Disney Store.... and Costco to shop for stuff.. today is my father's 40th day of passing and plan to just have a BBQ with the Bingo guys and gals at the Club to celebrate his Life...

 and look what I did... I stopped by at verizon wireless getting an update with batteries and while waiting what do I do ?? Surf for Disssssssssssss ... Hope everybody is  having a good weekend.... and Yes KDMan.. I am at KOP one of the largest mall in the East coast ... Oppsss a cutie at nine o'clock.... BRB


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> "excuse typo" ............................ this is bad..... I am doing errands... target...  Circuit City.... Disney Store.... and Costco to shop for stuff.. today is my father's 40th day of passing and plan to just have a BBQ with the Bingo guys and gals at the Club to celebrate his Life...
> 
> and look what I did... I stopped by at verizon wireless getting an update with batteries and while waiting what do I do ?? Surf for Disssssssssssss ... Hope everybody is  having a good weekend.... and Yes KDMan.. I am at KOP one of the largest mall in the East coast ... Oppsss a cutie at nine o'clock.... BRB


(((HUGS))) Timmy...the Angy kind  ..(u have to be special to get those...lol) and thanks for gracing us with your presence... 
As for cuties at 9 oclock....be still my feeble heart...


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> let see.... went to work at 3Pm.. work was slow... called the nite shift peep.. bribe him a fresh pot of coffee to come to work early... he agreed instead of 11P I got off at 9P.. went to Dave and Busters for food drink and some fun.... got bored playing.. went to Ale Mints ... had some drinks... act crazy.. and got home at around 2:30AM  and now is typing with 2 fingers.. the left and the right



I am curious what Ale Mints is?

Don't you love people who can be bribed so easily?  That was nice that he showed up early.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> Jerry have fun next weekend with the girls in WDW.



Oh, I shall!!  I've been trying to talk my oldest into a 3rd day at Disney and thus only 1 day at the beach but it's not going over too well right now.  Her last time down there was, um, Oct 1990 so I'm sure after this trip I won't have that problem anymore!!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> "excuse typo" ............................ this is bad..... I am doing errands... target...  Circuit City.... Disney Store.... and Costco to shop for stuff.. today is my father's 40th day of passing and plan to just have a BBQ with the Bingo guys and gals at the Club to celebrate his Life...
> 
> and look what I did... I stopped by at verizon wireless getting an update with batteries and while waiting what do I do ?? Surf for Disssssssssssss ... Hope everybody is  having a good weekend.... and Yes KDMan.. I am at KOP one of the largest mall in the East coast ... Oppsss a cutie at nine o'clock.... BRB



I check DIS from my phone quite a bit, too.   

And I'm well aware of KoP...*I* don't mind shopping! (I have two girls, remember?  )


As for the cutie, do you have a questionnaire of Disney trivia that you whip out to ask potential members of the opposite sex??


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I love to shop...
I hate to be on the phone with tech support.
I love to cook.
I'm ok with baking.
I love to drive. I hate to wait in line at gas stations behind idiots.

I just saw some love/hate statements, thought I'd throw a few in.


----------



## cdn ears

acm563 said:


> Teresa, I hope that when you wake up this morning you are feeling much better, lets make plans to meet at Potomac Mills soon....we have lots to catch up on...





ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!
> 
> Yes I slept until 9am, which is late for me, but I'm feeling much better.
> 
> Angy, sounds like a plan, let me know when you want to meet.  Keep in mind that I'll be out of town Aug 17-21 on business.  Maybe we can do it Aug 9 this way I can pick up some items for my dad's surprise birthday party which will be on the 16th.





acm563 said:


> Well actually I am NOT typical female as I HATE shopping....lol... I just go with friends because it is what they like and it seems to be what brings most women together just like the games or races for you guys



Over the years that I travelled with my sister (saved on hotel charges as DBFs' and DGF's didn't like visiting some of our relatives!!) I  encountered Franklin Mills, Sawgrass Mills and Potomac Mills malls as they were close to where we stayed, U.S. versions better than the new Vaughan Mills they created in Canada.  Yes hate the regular shopping - groceries etc, but don't mind an occasional trip.  Too bad I'm in north country and schedule is slightly wicked otherwise I would consider joining!!!



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so not to throw a monkey wrench in here. . .but I HATE to shop, really. . .would rather go to the game or test drive the car. . .did I mention I am a car girl. . .lol



When can I book my car for an oil change and service check???  By the time I drive it there it chould have the necessary needed km's for the next one.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh, I shall!!  I've been trying to talk my oldest into a 3rd day at Disney and thus only 1 day at the beach but it's not going over too well right now.  Her last time down there was, um, Oct 1990 so I'm sure after this trip I won't have that problem anymore!!
> 
> 
> 
> I check DIS from my phone quite a bit, too.
> 
> And I'm well aware of KoP...*I* don't mind shopping! (I have two girls, remember?  )
> 
> 
> As for the cutie, do you have a questionnaire of Disney trivia that you whip out to ask potential members of the opposite sex??



I'm guilty of checking the boards from my iPhone a few times...
The Questionnaire sounds like a good idea!


----------



## sand2270

you would think based on what just happened that I was trying to break at least one of my feet...

i was pulling the crockpot of the cabinet and it has a heavy glass cover...that lands on my right big toe...thank goodness the windows were closed because I started screaming and cussing up a storm...

than I decided I am not going to use the crockpot and I go to put it back...and the glass cover falls on my left foot!!!  Needless to say more screaming and cussing started all over again...my nieghbors are going to think someone is getting murdered in here.  

My feet hurt


----------



## Sha

GIR-Prototype said:


> I love to shop...
> I hate to be on the phone with tech support.
> I love to cook.
> I'm ok with baking.
> I love to drive. I hate to wait in line at gas stations behind idiots.
> 
> I just saw some love/hate statements, thought I'd throw a few in.


 
 agrees with them! and can be shopping, for example, in Best Buy or more girlie shopping (though that I need to be in mood for).




KyDerbyMan said:


> do you have a questionnaire of Disney trivia that you whip out to ask potential members of the opposite sex??


 


GIR-Prototype said:


> The Questionnaire sounds like a good idea!


 

ditto that


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> I'm guilty of checking the boards from my iPhone a few times...
> The Questionnaire sounds like a good idea!



thank goodness I haven't figured how to check the boards from my phone yet.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> you would think based on what just happened that I was trying to break at least one of my feet...
> 
> i was pulling the crockpot of the cabinet and it has a heavy glass cover...that lands on my right big toe...thank goodness the windows were closed because I started screaming and cussing up a storm...
> 
> than I decided I am not going to use the crockpot and I go to put it back...and the glass cover falls on my left foot!!! Needless to say more screaming and cussing started all over again...my nieghbors are going to think someone is getting murdered in here.
> 
> My feet hurt


 
Ouch!!!!

am thinking you need a better place to store your crock pot, or else dont keep the lid "on it" when moving it. Go put your feet up for a bit!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Ouch!!!!
> 
> am thinking you need a better place to store your crock pot, or else dont keep the lid "on it" when moving it. Go put your feet up for a bit!



it's never happened before...believe me I will put it away so that doesn't happen again...it hurt a lot.


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> you would think based on what just happened that I was trying to break at least one of my feet...
> 
> i was pulling the crockpot of the cabinet and it has a heavy glass cover...that lands on my right big toe...thank goodness the windows were closed because I started screaming and cussing up a storm...
> 
> than I decided I am not going to use the crockpot and I go to put it back...and the glass cover falls on my left foot!!!  Needless to say more screaming and cussing started all over again...my nieghbors are going to think someone is getting murdered in here.
> 
> My feet hurt



I'm thinking that those are 2 signs to either go out for dinner, order in or definitely put your feet up and let someone else cook!!


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> I'm thinking that those are 2 signs to either go out for dinner, order in or definitely put your feet up and let someone else cook!!




you might be right.


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> I love to shop...
> I hate to be on the phone with tech support.
> I love to cook.
> I'm ok with baking.
> I love to drive. I hate to wait in line at gas stations behind idiots.
> 
> I just saw some love/hate statements, thought I'd throw a few in.


Good list  I am sure we could add a million more....



cdn ears said:


> Too bad I'm in north country and schedule is slightly wicked otherwise I would consider joining!!!



Well, if you get some crazy urge to take a long road trip you are welcome to join us 


sand2270 said:


> you would think based on what just happened that I was trying to break at least one of my feet...
> 
> i was pulling the crockpot of the cabinet and it has a heavy glass cover...that lands on my right big toe...thank goodness the windows were closed because I started screaming and cussing up a storm...
> 
> than I decided I am not going to use the crockpot and I go to put it back...and the glass cover falls on my left foot!!!  Needless to say more screaming and cussing started all over again...my nieghbors are going to think someone is getting murdered in here.
> 
> My feet hurt


OUCH!!!!!!! Who was it that had the crazy closet mishap the other night..... and I am the Queen of the things falling....I had a quart of oil fall off of a shelf in the garage one day and fracture my wrist.... so you are in good company.... 

As for checking the disboards on our phones... It is saved as a favorite in mine


----------



## KyDerbyMan

acm563 said:


> As for checking the disboards on our phones... It is saved as a favorite in mine



Not in mine.  


Ok, ok, ok...it is! 




sand2270 said:


> it's never happened before...believe me I will put it away so that doesn't happen again...it hurt a lot.



Probably too soon for a foot massage (let the sting fade) but I think one is called for in the near future!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Good list  I am sure we could add a million more....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you get some crazy urge to take a long road trip you are welcome to join us
> 
> OUCH!!!!!!! Who was it that had the crazy closet mishap the other night..... and I am the Queen of the things falling....I had a quart of oil fall off of a shelf in the garage one day and fracture my wrist.... so you are in good company....
> 
> As for checking the disboards on our phones... It is saved as a favorite in mine



Matty had the closet disaster.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Not in mine.
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, ok...it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too soon for a foot massage (let the sting fade) but I think one is called for in the near future!



I'll give the DBF puppy eyes when he gets back from work...maybe work up a few tears.  I can probably score a foot massage.


----------



## cdn ears

KyDerbyMan said:


> Probably too soon for a foot massage (let the sting fade) but I think one is called for in the near future!



Is that before or after the toe changes into the wonderful colours of the rainbow???


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> I'll give the DBF puppy eyes when he gets back from work...maybe work up a few tears.  I can probably score a foot massage.



"I hurt both my feet making you dinner  and now they hurt...  "

LOL I quoted myself


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> Is that before or after the toe changes into the wonderful colours of the rainbow???



now you're scaring me LOL


----------



## KyDerbyMan

cdn ears said:


> Is that before or after the toe changes into the wonderful colours of the rainbow???



I would hope before...at least before the toenail falls off completely!  


lol


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> I would hope before...at least before the toenail falls off completely!
> 
> 
> lol



you guys are mean


----------



## cdn ears

KyDerbyMan said:


> I would hope before...at least before the toenail falls off completely!
> 
> 
> lol




.... and I'm getting in trouble for scaring


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> you guys are mean



Just preparing you for reality!!!

Sha, can you throw some of your pixie dust sands' way (in either a plastic or paper bag) please and thank you!!!


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> Just preparing you for reality!!!
> 
> Sha, can you throw some of your pixie dust sands' way (in either a plastic or paper bag) please and thank you!!!



If I lose a toe you are going to feel lousy


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> If I lose a toe you are going to feel lousy



Well from your picture on the left you are missing a few fingers but have a spare eye   

so what's a toe here or there


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> you guys are mean



We only kid because we care so much.  Yeah, that's it.


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> Well from your picture on the left you are missing a few fingers but have a spare eye
> 
> so what's a toe here or there



ROFL!!


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> We only kid because we care so much.  Yeah, that's it.



I know...it's ok...i have stopped crying now.  (How's that for the guilt?)


----------



## cdn ears

KyDerbyMan said:


> We only kid because we care so much.  Yeah, that's it.




See by KyDM and I caring so much you probably have forgotten about the lack of senstion on your lower extremities as you are more concerned with replying to us - unless you can type faster with your feet (who knows from that picture what your feet look like)


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> See by KyDM and I caring so much you probably have forgotten about the lack of senstion on you lower extremities as you are more concerned with replying to us - unless you can type faster with your feet (who knows from that picture what your feet look like)



hmm so that was your plan all along...to make me forget about the pain.

I can't get those little purple shoes off so I am not sure what my feet look like  However if I have 3 fingers and 3 eyes...i am going to assume I have 3 toes too...or two toes after today's mishaps.


----------



## GIR-Prototype

acm563 said:


> Good list  I am sure we could add a million more....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you get some crazy urge to take a long road trip you are welcome to join us
> 
> OUCH!!!!!!! Who was it that had the crazy closet mishap the other night..... and I am the Queen of the things falling....I had a quart of oil fall off of a shelf in the garage one day and fracture my wrist.... so you are in good company....
> 
> As for checking the disboards on our phones... It is saved as a favorite in mine



Joe and I had an interesting experience with oil in the kitchen
I accidentally overheated some oil...excessively overheated it, in a new cast iron pot, and in an attempt to drop the temp, I plopped an ice cube in.
And I have to tell you, that at the proper temperature, the oil will encapsulate that ice cube and hold it that way, until the melted water is no longer kept below the boiling point by the fragment of ice in the center.

At which point in our experience, it promptly became a 500 degree oil jacuzzi. It made a serious mess!


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> Joe and I had an interesting experience with oil in the kitchen
> I accidentally overheated some oil...excessively overheated it, in a new cast iron pot, and in an attempt to drop the temp, I plopped an ice cube in.
> And I have to tell you, that at the proper temperature, the oil will encapsulate that ice cube and hold it that way, until the melted water is no longer kept below the boiling point by the fragment of ice in the center.
> 
> At which point in our experience, it promptly became a 500 degree oil jacuzzi. It made a serious mess!




i bet, and oil is not fun to clean up.


----------



## acm563

GIR-Prototype said:


> Joe and I had an interesting experience with oil in the kitchen
> I accidentally overheated some oil...excessively overheated it, in a new cast iron pot, and in an attempt to drop the temp, I plopped an ice cube in.
> And I have to tell you, that at the proper temperature, the oil will encapsulate that ice cube and hold it that way, until the melted water is no longer kept below the boiling point by the fragment of ice in the center.
> 
> At which point in our experience, it promptly became a 500 degree oil jacuzzi. It made a serious mess!



Science Lab 101   and I am surprised you didnt have much more than just a mess.....hot oil and water do NOT mix 


As for CDN, Jerry and Amy ...thanks for the humor...A chuckle is always the best medicine for a long weekend at work


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi ya'll

I know I know...someone told me that neither of us were to show our faces on the boards until I get home on Monday...but oh well....rules were made to be broken.

Having a wonderful trip.  My Honey was true to his word, its been a relaxing stress free trip.  Have met his folks, his favorite Aunt, his neice and great nephew, his cousin and his cousins son...Oh yeah, also got showed off to the peeps at work.  The concensus is that he is "done" good   Meeting his sister and brother-in-law on Sunday 

We are having a lazy day today, watched at movie, and in just a bit will be heading out to see the Batman movie.  Of course there will be cake later and more movies   We are celebrating his Birthday exactly the way he wants. 

So other then the HORRIBLE heat (when we went out earlier one of the banks said it was 105.....YUCK) we are having a fantastic weekend.

Bob wantd me to thank all of you for the Birthday messages.   He is busily reading a book I gave him for his Birthday at the moment.

Hugs to ya'll....even Miss Carrie (who I know does hugs)


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I know I know...someone told me that neither of us were to show our faces on the boards until I get home on Monday...but oh well....rules were made to be broken.
> 
> Having a wonderful trip.  My Honey was true to his word, its been a relaxing stress free trip.  Have met his folks, his favorite Aunt, his neice and great nephew, his cousin and his cousins son...Oh yeah, also got showed off to the peeps at work.  The concensus is that he is "done" good   Meeting his sister and brother-in-law on Sunday
> 
> We are having a lazy day today, watched at movie, and in just a bit will be heading out to see the Batman movie.  Of course there will be cake later and more movies   We are celebrating his Birthday exactly the way he wants.
> 
> So other then the HORRIBLE heat (when we went out earlier one of the banks said it was 105.....YUCK) we are having a fantastic weekend.
> 
> Bob wantd me to thank all of you for the Birthday messages.   He is busily reading a book I gave him for his Birthday at the moment.
> 
> Hugs to ya'll....even Miss Carrie (who I know does hugs)



Glad to know you are having such a great time!  and yes that is HOT for you northerners 
Have a fun remainder of your visit Cait....


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Over the years that I travelled with my sister (saved on hotel charges as DBFs' and DGF's didn't like visiting some of our relatives!!) I  encountered Franklin Mills, Sawgrass Mills and Potomac Mills malls as they were close to where we stayed, U.S. versions better than the new Vaughan Mills they created in Canada.  Yes hate the regular shopping - groceries etc, but don't mind an occasional trip.  Too bad I'm in north country and schedule is slightly wicked otherwise I would consider joining!!!




Steve, it's ashame you can't join us.  But keep in mind when ever you're in the area let us know.  



sand2270 said:


> If I lose a toe you are going to feel lousy





sand2270 said:


> hmm so that was your plan all along...to make me forget about the pain.
> 
> I can't get those little purple shoes off so I am not sure what my feet look like  However if I have 3 fingers and 3 eyes...i am going to assume I have 3 toes too...or two toes after today's mishaps.



Sorry to hear about your toes.  Did you put ice on them?  Don't let those mean boys scare you.    If you want them to go away ignore them.  



GIR-Prototype said:


> Joe and I had an interesting experience with oil in the kitchen
> I accidentally overheated some oil...excessively overheated it, in a new cast iron pot, and in an attempt to drop the temp, I plopped an ice cube in.
> And I have to tell you, that at the proper temperature, the oil will encapsulate that ice cube and hold it that way, until the melted water is no longer kept below the boiling point by the fragment of ice in the center.
> 
> At which point in our experience, it promptly became a 500 degree oil jacuzzi. It made a serious mess!





acm563 said:


> Science Lab 101   and I am surprised you didnt have much more than just a mess.....hot oil and water do NOT mix



Oh I've done that before with oil and a cast iron pot. It was while camping. I was heating the oil to make donuts. Went to lift the lid and I had a bonfire which wasn't plan.   I did not know that oil can actually turn into black tar.  Will need to say, luckily no one was hurt, but my iron pot was trashed.  Never did that again.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry to hear about your toes.  Did you put ice on them?  Don't let those mean boys scare you.    If you want them to go away ignore them.




thanks.  I did put ice on them but I still have a pretty nice lump forming on the top of my left foot.  Thank goodness it is flipflop weather.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> thanks.  I did put ice on them but I still have a pretty nice lump forming on the top of my left foot.  Thank goodness it is flipflop weather.



Will don't do any cooking. Go out for dinner or have it delivered.  Take it easy and I pray you will feel better soon.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Will don't do any cooking. Go out for dinner or have it delivered.  Take it easy and I pray you will feel better soon.




Aww thanks...pot roast has actually been cooking for awhile   i am really fine...but thank you for your nice thoughts.


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Just preparing you for reality!!!
> 
> Sha, can you throw some of your pixie dust sands' way (in either a plastic or paper bag) please and thank you!!!


 
I can do that!      



katydidbug1 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I know I know...someone told me that neither of us were to show our faces on the boards until I get home on Monday...but oh well....rules were made to be broken.
> 
> Having a wonderful trip. My Honey was true to his word, its been a relaxing stress free trip. Have met his folks, his favorite Aunt, his neice and great nephew, his cousin and his cousins son...Oh yeah, also got showed off to the peeps at work. The concensus is that he is "done" good  Meeting his sister and brother-in-law on Sunday
> 
> We are having a lazy day today, watched at movie, and in just a bit will be heading out to see the Batman movie. Of course there will be cake later and more movies  We are celebrating his Birthday exactly the way he wants.
> 
> So other then the HORRIBLE heat (when we went out earlier one of the banks said it was 105.....YUCK) we are having a fantastic weekend.
> 
> Bob wantd me to thank all of you for the Birthday messages.  He is busily reading a book I gave him for his Birthday at the moment.
> 
> Hugs to ya'll....even Miss Carrie (who I know does hugs)


 
Didnt you forget to tell about something???


----------



## connorsmom911

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I know I know...someone told me that neither of us were to show our faces on the boards until I get home on Monday...but oh well....rules were made to be broken.
> 
> Having a wonderful trip.  My Honey was true to his word, its been a relaxing stress free trip.  Have met his folks, his favorite Aunt, his neice and great nephew, his cousin and his cousins son...Oh yeah, also got showed off to the peeps at work.  The concensus is that he is "done" good   Meeting his sister and brother-in-law on Sunday
> 
> We are having a lazy day today, watched at movie, and in just a bit will be heading out to see the Batman movie.  Of course there will be cake later and more movies   We are celebrating his Birthday exactly the way he wants.
> 
> So other then the HORRIBLE heat (when we went out earlier one of the banks said it was 105.....YUCK) we are having a fantastic weekend.
> 
> Bob wantd me to thank all of you for the Birthday messages.   He is busily reading a book I gave him for his Birthday at the moment.
> 
> Hugs to ya'll....even Miss Carrie (who I know does hugs)



Glad you two are having a great time!!  

And  to Mr. Smee from me too!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Peepsteeeeeeeeeers I am home.... ...

grocery stuff put away... new pair of shorts.. jeans and some shirts in the wash now... dinner is almost ready... hmm what else.. thats it.. so now I can sit infront of PC and catch up...
 





acm563 said:


> (((HUGS))) Timmy...the Angy kind  ..(u have to be special to get those...lol) and thanks for gracing us with your presence...
> As for cuties at 9 oclock....be still my feeble heart...



awwwwwwww MAC!!!  now I truly feel I belong... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




hope work did treat you well today Mac....



sand2270 said:


> I am curious what Ale Mints is?
> 
> Don't you love people who can be bribed so easily?  That was nice that he showed up early.



it's a Music lounge/bar next to few feet away from work  and we get discounts if they see our ID   



KyDerbyMan said:


> And I'm well aware of KoP...*I* don't mind shopping! (I have two girls, remember?  )
> 
> 
> As for the cutie, do you have a questionnaire of Disney trivia that you whip out to ask potential members of the opposite sex??




Well... The God of BS  was on my side... 

I got my phone.. 

and on my way out when my phone ring and it was the animaniacs  (well it is the only ringtone from looney tunes I have and it is used solely for "work... people from work... any number from work.. basically to remind me not to answer lol") 

cutie at 9 oclock turned around... and I said oppss sorry... he then ask if it comes with the Vcast package... I said...  "I dont know my friend from a  friend from a friend just gave it to me, and since it was from a friend of a friend of a friend who gave it to me I dont think they would mind me giving it to you... and then if someone ask you then you can say ... it was froma friend of a friend of a friend    to make this friendship short... got his number and forward the ring tone !!!!  he gets a ring tone and and we both have phone numbers    smart HUH!!!   



GIR-Prototype said:


> I just saw some love/hate statements, thought I'd throw a few in.



hmm to add in my sentiments...

I love to bake...
I love to talk...

I dont like food shopping on day time
I dont like the smell of snuggle 
 to add a few....



sand2270 said:


> My feet hurt



Ouch!!  Ouch!!  Ouch!!  



acm563 said:


> As for checking the disboards on our phones... It is saved as a favorite in mine



No DIS on my phone... phones not to techie I opt to get the higher pixels for camera than netting...  



katydidbug1 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I know I know...someone told me that neither of us were to show our faces on the boards until I get home on Monday...but oh well....rules were made to be broken.



  sounds like a wonderful weekend !!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Well... The God of BS  was on my side...
> 
> I got my phone..
> 
> and on my way out when my phone ring and it was the animaniacs  (well it is the only ringtone from looney tunes I have and it is used solely for "work... people from work... any number from work.. basically to remind me not to answer lol")
> 
> cutie at 9 oclock turned around... and I said oppss sorry... he then ask if it comes with the Vcast package... I said...  "I dont know my friend from a  friend from a friend just gave it to me, and since it was from a friend of a friend of a friend who gave it to me I dont think they would mind me giving it to you... and then if someone ask you then you can say ... it was froma friend of a friend of a friend    to make this friendship short... got his number and forward the ring tone !!!!  he gets a ring tone and and we both have phone numbers    smart HUH!!!



   

Smmmooooooooth!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Smmmooooooooth!!








*I think sooooooooo too!!!*


----------



## buena vista

Happy Birthday Bob!!! .. glad you and Cait are enjoying your time together!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening.

Anyone going into chat tonight?


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening.
> 
> Anyone going into chat tonight?


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


>




right back at you.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> right back at you.



 nite T !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! how is everyone this morning?

Whatever your plans are today I hope you  have fun 

I have some things to work on today


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone.... 

Yet again another day of work but sneaking out from work early to go to Richmond for dinner with my son. I hope today is no more busy than yesterday was, normally my 5th weekend leaves me in tears..yesterday was OK so I am keeping fingers crossed and saying a prayer...

Cait I hope that you are enjoying the rest of your weekend with "Smee" I am sure it went by much too quickly for you. 

I have a picture I wanted to post but then realized it would be censored for a certain word, so I will post it on a couple of myspaces...It has to do with the instructional manuals we were talking about

Have a Happy Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! how is everyone this morning?
> 
> Whatever your plans are today I hope you  have fun
> 
> I have some things to work on today



Waiting on a buddy to show up and we're grabbing a bite to eat and then getting to work on STELLA!!!



acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone....
> 
> Yet again another day of work but sneaking out from work early to go to Richmond for dinner with my son. I hope today is no more busy than yesterday was, normally my 5th weekend leaves me in tears..yesterday was OK so I am keeping fingers crossed and saying a prayer...
> 
> Cait I hope that you are enjoying the rest of your weekend with "Smee" I am sure it went by much too quickly for you.
> 
> I have a picture I wanted to post but then realized it would be censored for a certain word, so I will post it on a couple of myspaces...It has to do with the instructional manuals we were talking about
> 
> Have a Happy Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



"I'm frightened, Aunti Em!"  


Have fun at dinner with your son!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I know I know...someone told me that neither of us were to show our faces on the boards until I get home on Monday...but oh well....rules were made to be broken.
> 
> Having a wonderful trip. My Honey was true to his word, its been a relaxing stress free trip. Have met his folks, his favorite Aunt, his neice and great nephew, his cousin and his cousins son...Oh yeah, also got showed off to the peeps at work. The concensus is that he is "done" good  Meeting his sister and brother-in-law on Sunday
> 
> We are having a lazy day today, watched at movie, and in just a bit will be heading out to see the Batman movie. Of course there will be cake later and more movies  We are celebrating his Birthday exactly the way he wants.
> 
> So other then the HORRIBLE heat (when we went out earlier one of the banks said it was 105.....YUCK) we are having a fantastic weekend.
> 
> Bob wantd me to thank all of you for the Birthday messages.  He is busily reading a book I gave him for his Birthday at the moment.
> 
> Hugs to ya'll....even Miss Carrie (who I know does hugs)


 


Sha said:


> I can do that!
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt you forget to tell about something???


 
Am talking with Cait and permission given for this item that she missed... she drove yesterday!!!    (but what was never told here is that she has driven before in past  just doesnt need to in Boston)


----------



## Mr Smee23

Hey Miss Sha

Having a great weekend here.  Cait is her usual awesome self.  I can't imagine a better weekend.  Going to my sisters today and then Cait heads home tommorrow afternoon.  Not that I want her to.  Hope you are all doing good.


Smee


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey Miss Sha
> 
> Having a great weekend here. Cait is her usual awesome self. I can't imagine a better weekend. Going to my sisters today and then Cait heads home tommorrow afternoon. Not that I want her to. Hope you are all doing good.
> 
> 
> Smee


 
Wish I could slow time down for you both! Glad it has been so good


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! how is everyone this morning?
> 
> Whatever your plans are today I hope you  have fun
> 
> I have some things to work on today



just woke up... in a few going to head up to behave for a couple of minutes....  



acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone....
> 
> Yet again another day of work but sneaking out from work early to go to Richmond for dinner with my son. I hope today is no more busy than yesterday was, normally my 5th weekend leaves me in tears..yesterday was OK so I am keeping fingers crossed and saying a prayer...
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! g'morning!!!!!!!!!  "hoping for another MAC'eeeeeeeeee hug"  

Yummy!!!! enjoy the dinner!!!!



KyDerbyMan said:


> Waiting on a buddy to show up and we're grabbing a bite to eat and then getting to work on STELLA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm frightened, Aunti Em!"
> 
> 
> Have fun at dinner with your son!




Hmmmmppp.... Stella huh!


----------



## GIR-Prototype

I need to get back into chat soon. I've just been doing stuff around the house, and I probably will be working some more on cleaning out my attic tonight...because trash pickup is on monday and friday, I've decided to save carrying out the trash until the night before, so I'm just doing sorting out in between.

Theory is that once I sort out the attic, organize it relatively neatly in stackable containers, I can then clean out each room in the house, by putting things into three categories: trash, stuff to keep in the attic, stuff that stays in the house. And at this point, cleaning up is important as I need the room to display stuff I get at WDW.  

There's also something else I'm dreading doing...going up into the attic over the living section (the one previously discussed is over the garage and living room) and swapping out the air-conditioner filter. But if I wait until around three or four AM, it *shouldn't* be hot enough to bake me alive.


----------



## Jenroc

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey Miss Sha
> 
> Having a great weekend here.  Cait is her usual awesome self.  I can't imagine a better weekend.  Going to my sisters today and then Cait heads home tommorrow afternoon.  Not that I want her to.  Hope you are all doing good.
> 
> 
> Smee



Although I don't officially know the both of you, Sha has told me wonderful things about both of you and I hope that your match was made in Disney-heaven !!!!  Enjoy every moment !!!!!   



GIR-Prototype said:


> Theory is that once I sort out the attic, organize it relatively neatly in stackable containers, I can then clean out each room in the house, by putting things into three categories: trash, stuff to keep in the attic, stuff that stays in the house. And at this point, cleaning up is important as I need the room to display stuff I get at WDW.
> 
> There's also something else I'm dreading doing...going up into the attic over the living section (the one previously discussed is over the garage and living room) and swapping out the air-conditioner filter. But if I wait until around three or four AM, it *shouldn't* be hot enough to bake me alive.



Hope that all goes well for you.  Let me know how that swapping thing goes for you.....I need all the help I can get in figuring out how to get mine done !!  lol


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I know I know...someone told me that neither of us were to show our faces on the boards until I get home on Monday...but oh well....rules were made to be broken.
> 
> Having a wonderful trip.  My Honey was true to his word, its been a relaxing stress free trip.  Have met his folks, his favorite Aunt, his neice and great nephew, his cousin and his cousins son...Oh yeah, also got showed off to the peeps at work.  The concensus is that he is "done" good   Meeting his sister and brother-in-law on Sunday
> 
> We are having a lazy day today, watched at movie, and in just a bit will be heading out to see the Batman movie.  Of course there will be cake later and more movies   We are celebrating his Birthday exactly the way he wants.
> 
> So other then the HORRIBLE heat (when we went out earlier one of the banks said it was 105.....YUCK) we are having a fantastic weekend.
> 
> Bob wantd me to thank all of you for the Birthday messages.   He is busily reading a book I gave him for his Birthday at the moment.
> 
> Hugs to ya'll....even Miss Carrie (who I know does hugs)



Aww glad you both are having a wonderful time together.

Smee,  hope your has some  and lots of


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone....
> 
> Yet again another day of work but sneaking out from work early to go to Richmond for dinner with my son. I hope today is no more busy than yesterday was, normally my 5th weekend leaves me in tears..yesterday was OK so I am keeping fingers crossed and saying a prayer...
> 
> Cait I hope that you are enjoying the rest of your weekend with "Smee" I am sure it went by much too quickly for you.
> 
> I have a picture I wanted to post but then realized it would be censored for a certain word, so I will post it on a couple of myspaces...It has to do with the instructional manuals we were talking about
> 
> Have a Happy Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i missed the whole instructional manual chat, someday someone will have to get me caught up.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Waiting on a buddy to show up and we're grabbing a bite to eat and then getting to work on STELLA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm frightened, Aunti Em!"
> 
> 
> Have fun at dinner with your son!



It was hard for me to not type out STELLA in chat last night...I figured you had heard it enough.  LOL


----------



## sand2270

GIR-Prototype said:


> I need to get back into chat soon. I've just been doing stuff around the house, and I probably will be working some more on cleaning out my attic tonight...because trash pickup is on monday and friday, I've decided to save carrying out the trash until the night before, so I'm just doing sorting out in between.
> 
> Theory is that once I sort out the attic, organize it relatively neatly in stackable containers, I can then clean out each room in the house, by putting things into three categories: trash, stuff to keep in the attic, stuff that stays in the house. And at this point, cleaning up is important as I need the room to display stuff I get at WDW.
> 
> There's also something else I'm dreading doing...going up into the attic over the living section (the one previously discussed is over the garage and living room) and swapping out the air-conditioner filter. But if I wait until around three or four AM, it *shouldn't* be hot enough to bake me alive.



let's just hope you don't have any glass closet doors or glass crockpot covers.  Those things are dangerous and we wouldn't want you hurting yourself!  

But seriously sounds like you are taking the same approach I have been taking with my office...break it down, categorize it and than figure out where to put it all.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hmmmmppp.... Stella huh!



We're just....friends.   I swear!  She's, um, not my type.  Yeah, that's it!


 




sand2270 said:


> It was hard for me to not type out STELLA in chat last night...I figured you had heard it enough.  LOL



Can never get enough of that.  Although I lean toward the Elaine Benes version (from Seinfeld) as opposed to the Marlon Brando version.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> We're just....friends.   I swear!  She's, um, not my type.  Yeah, that's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never get enough of that.  Although I lean toward the Elaine Benes version (from Seinfeld) as opposed to the Marlon Brando version.



Elaine's version from Sienfeld is the best!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> Elaine's version from Sienfeld is the best!!!



Well, I have to get back to her.  Hmm...gotta remember where I am posting right now...certain subtleties might result in warnings so I'll just say a bit more tweaking is needed as the clutch handle doesn't need to be used to change gears (and it's not supposed to work like that!  )


----------



## disneykip

sand2270 said:


> Elaine's version from Sienfeld is the best!!!




And now I will have that in my head all day!  I love that show.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

disneykip said:


> And now I will have that in my head all day!  I love that show.



Oh look, more clickable smilies!!

  


BTW, anyone have a 17/64 socket?

Looks like I'm heading to Lowe's..



Oh, timmy????  My grass is getting tall!!!


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh look, more clickable smilies!!




Great - along with the voices in my head, I now have a visual.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon everyone.  Even though I did not get to bed until 1am, I did wake up in time for church.  I've been a BAD TT, needed to have my sins forgiven... 




acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone....
> 
> I have a picture I wanted to post but then realized it would be censored for a certain word, so I will post it on a couple of myspaces...It has to do with the instructional manuals we were talking about
> 
> Have a Happy Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Angy, I just loved the picture you sent to MySpace. Yes we need to included it in Jerry's instructional manual.



GIR-Prototype said:


> I need to get back into chat soon. I've just been doing stuff around the house, and I probably will be working some more on cleaning out my attic tonight...because trash pickup is on monday and friday, I've decided to save carrying out the trash until the night before, so I'm just doing sorting out in between.
> 
> Theory is that once I sort out the attic, organize it relatively neatly in stackable containers, I can then clean out each room in the house, by putting things into three categories: trash, stuff to keep in the attic, stuff that stays in the house. And at this point, cleaning up is important as I need the room to display stuff I get at WDW.
> 
> There's also something else I'm dreading doing...going up into the attic over the living section (the one previously discussed is over the garage and living room) and swapping out the air-conditioner filter. But if I wait until around three or four AM, it *shouldn't* be hot enough to bake me alive.



Are you for hire?   I need my house completely reorganized.  So as soon as you're done, let me know.....I could use your services.


----------



## sand2270

disneykip said:


> And now I will have that in my head all day!  I love that show.




did anyone else notice the Seinfeld promos at the bottom the page LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Waiting on a buddy to show up and we're grabbing a bite to eat and then getting to work on STELLA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm frightened, Aunti Em!"
> 
> 
> Have fun at dinner with your son!



KY, did you get a nap atleast? I'll feel horribly guilty all day if you say no! Well okay, I'll feel bad for a few minutes, but still!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

GIR-Prototype said:


> I need to get back into chat soon. I've just been doing stuff around the house, and I probably will be working some more on cleaning out my attic tonight...because trash pickup is on monday and friday, I've decided to save carrying out the trash until the night before, so I'm just doing sorting out in between.
> 
> Theory is that once I sort out the attic, organize it relatively neatly in stackable containers, I can then clean out each room in the house, by putting things into three categories: trash, stuff to keep in the attic, stuff that stays in the house. And at this point, cleaning up is important as I need the room to display stuff I get at WDW.
> 
> There's also something else I'm dreading doing...going up into the attic over the living section (the one previously discussed is over the garage and living room) and swapping out the air-conditioner filter. But if I wait until around three or four AM, it *shouldn't* be hot enough to bake me alive.




See you make it sound all boring but I know what you were really doing this weekend,  when you were too busy to chat!! I love projects like this though, I thrive on them!! If you want, I'll come help!

Makes me glad my filter is in my house!! Just changed it yesterday actually!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, I have to get back to her.  Hmm...gotta remember where I am posting right now...certain subtleties might result in warnings so I'll just say a bit more tweaking is needed as the clutch handle doesn't need to be used to change gears (and it's not supposed to work like that!  )



Do you really want me to HATE her???

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> See you make it sound all boring but I know what you were really doing this weekend,  when you were too busy to chat!! I love projects like this though, I thrive on them!! If you want, I'll come help!
> 
> Makes me glad my filter is in my house!! Just changed it yesterday actually!!
> 
> Andrea



DBF just showed me how to change mine...so I can do it from now on.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> DBF just showed me how to change mine...so I can do it from now on.



Hooray!! It's super easy! I actually was really proud of things I've been doing lately that I never would have done. I took apart my whole garbage disposal and fixed it last week!! Now it was NOT fun, but I did it all by myself so that has to count for something!!

Andrea


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Since this exceeds 250 pages, it's time to close it. 

Feel free to start another.


----------

